# CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

He querido abrir éste hilo como extensión de la lucha que yo y otros foreros tuvimos frente a una presunta estafa Ponzi. Los participantes fueron, entre otros, @David_St y @TylerDurden99, y me gustaría desde aqui agradecerles a ellos y a todos el brutal trabajo que se pegaron y que han hecho única y exclusívamente para ayudar a otros. Para que luego digan que en éste foro no hay solidaridad ni compañerismo.

Desgraciadamente, y como suele ocurrir en éstos casos, el VERDADERO autor del hilo @************ lo ha borrado. Empezó con otra cuenta pero, tras ser descubierto y viendo que ninguna de sus tácticas Ponzianas funcionaron, ha acabado desapareciendo, cosa que era de esperar y suele ocurrir.

*CAPÍTULO 1: Historia de Charles Ponzi y la "Ponzi clásica"*

Imagino que a estas alturas ya sabreis lo que es una Ponzi pero por si acaso: Una "pirámide Ponzi" es un tipo de estafa donde supuestamente ganas mucho dinero en poco tiempo, pero en realidad las ganancias provienen de otros inversores que se van añadiendo y creando la "pirámide". Los inversores mas antiguos ganan dinero a través de reclutar inversores nuevos, y los creadores ganan dinero con un porcentaje de estos nuevos reclutas.

Con el tiempo se hace mas difícil reclutar a gente nueva, y la piramide siempre acaba cayendo y llevándose por delante a la mayoría de los "hinbersores".

El nombre Ponzi viene de Charles Ponzi, un señor que se hizo rico en 1920 en Boston. Nació en Italia, y de niño robaba en la iglesia a la que iba, así que sus padres le mandaron a EEUU, donde empezó a trabajar en un restaurante del cual fue echado por trampear con el cambio que le daba a los clientes (por cierto, si pagais en cash tened mucho cuidado en los supermercados, sobre todo en época de navidades cuando hay nuevas cajeras. A mi me han intentado timar varias veces, incluso en el Aldi).

Ponzi se fue a Canada, donde gracias a su dominio numérico (???) encontró trabajo en un banco. Falsificó firmas de clientes y ésta vez tuvo que ir a la cárcel. Al salir volvió a EEUU para traficar con inmigrantes italianos. Le volvieron a pillar y le volvió a tocar ir a la cárcel.

Y fue entonces (1919) cuando se le ocurrió la idea-ni-que-en-mil. Para no extenderme demasiado lo que hacía era comprar cupones en EEUU, que luego eran intercambiados por sellos (hola forum filatélico) en otros paises, que luego eran devueltos a EEUU y convertidos en dólares. Un FOREX de la época, vamos, aprovechando que el dólar era por entonces una moneda mas fuerte. Prometía a sus clientes un 50% del dinero ganado en poco tiempo, y en menos de un año recuperaban su inversión original.

¿Problema? Pues que en 1919 no había PCs ni internet, así que Ponzi tenía que emplear a mucha gente para todo éste proceso. Así que Ponzi decidió no comprar cupones ni emplear a nadie sino simplemente explicar la lógica del producto y quedarse con el dinero.

Ponzi pagaba a los inversores, y éstos reinvertían en él, además de promocionar a Ponzi entre sus amigos y conocidos. Como solo tenía que devolver un 50% del dinero cada x tiempo, podía usar el dinero de los nuevos inversores para pagar a los viejos, e incluso podía simplemente anotar en un papel el dinero que debía a los viejos ya que éstos solían "reinvertir" las ganancias.

Para 1920 Ponzi debía muchísimo mas del dinero que le entraba. Algunos periódicos se preguntaban que como coño Ponzi ponía su dinero en el banco si con su negocio ganaba mas. La gente se puso nerviosa y empezaron a pedir sus dineros, pero Ponzi tenía reservas y pudo pagar a todos los que llegaron (eran solo una parte de sus acreedores). Ésto devolvió la confianza y los acreedores volvieron a reinvertir.

El gobierno siguió investigando, y para entonces Ponzi debía unos 200 millones de dólares de la época, teniendo solo unos 100 para hacerles frente. En verano del 1920 Ponzi fue enviado a la cárcel y muchos perdieron muchísmo dinero.

Intencionalmente he usado la palabra "pirámide Ponzi" pero *tenemos que diferenciar la estafa ponzi de la estafa piramidal*. Una estafa piramidal necesita SIEMPRE de nuevos hinbersores, mientras que una Ponzi no. Ésto lo explicaré con mas detalle mas adelante.

*Lo importante de éste capítulo es entender las bases de una Ponzi clásica que son:
- Un producto real y una historia lógica (por ejemplo, usando letras de crédito, sellos, y forex).
- Grandes beneficios comparatívamente hablando, lo cual atrae a mucha gente. Actualmente si ofreces un 50% nadie te va a creer, pero si ofreces un 4-5% cuando los bancos no te dan ni un 1% la gente sí confiará.
- Un periodo de tiempo mas o menos fijo. Ésto es imprescindible para poder ir pagando a los nuevos con el dinero de los viejos.
- Empezar a pagar para crear confianza.

Estas bases no quieren decir que toda inversión que contemple éstos aspectos es una Ponzi, pero si que todas las Ponzi tienen de base éstas características.*

Para saber como distinguir inversiones reales de Ponzi debereis leer mi siguientes capítulos, y animo a todos los foreros a participar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

*CAPITULO 2: Ponzis famosas de nuestro tiempo*






CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital


Interesante hilo, pero no te olvides de las acciones. Porque vender más acciones de una empresa que las que realmente existen no se como se llamaría ¿?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

*CAPITULO 3: Juicyfields y las Ponzis que vienen*






CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital


Tú sabes bien que no estoy sólo en esto, y hay más gente detrás. Yo no invierto en nada, absolutamente nada. Mis ingresos vienen de mis negocios que es lo que tengo que cuidar. Me jode que me atribuyan cosas que no son ciertas. No intento desviar la atención, en serio, solo quiero dejarlo bien...




www.burbuja.info





*CAPITULO 4: La Ponzi de las pensiones*






CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital


Te has definido de la forma más correcta. Pero con 4.7k de beneficio por no hacer nada, no lo olvides. Nos vemos de marcha este finde. Te invito a una ronda, que paga JF.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (11 Feb 2022)

Pero que hay de lo mio?


----------



## asakopako (11 Feb 2022)

A mí de estas cosas me salva que soy un tacaño que te cagas. Si no hay recompensa inmediata por ejemplo en forma de mamada no abro la bolsa de los dineros.


----------



## nada2 (11 Feb 2022)

Gracias Feministo, no te olvides de la pensiones...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> A mí de estas cosas me salva que soy un tacaño que te cagas. Si no hay recompensa inmediata por ejemplo en forma de mamada no abro la bolsa de los dineros.



Pues ándate con cuidado porque una de las características de las estafas de éste tipo es generar confianza haciendo primeros pagos. Osea, te pueden hacer la mamada y luego quedarse con la bolsa de los dineros.

Si no me crees pregunta al 50% de tios divorciados en España


----------



## asakopako (11 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues ándate con cuidado porque una de las características de las estafas de éste tipo es generar confianza haciendo primeros pagos. Osea, te pueden hacer la mamada y luego quedarse con la bolsa de los dineros.
> 
> Si no me crees pregunta al 50% de tios divorciados en España



Lo que pasa es que mientras ellas se comen las uvas de 3 en 3 yo me las como de 4 en 4. No sería la primera vez que se llevan un billete de 10 euros fotocopiado mezclado con billetes de verdad. Si hasta cambio los códigos de barras de los productos del supermercado. Yo soy tacaño de primera división.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que mientras ellas se comen las uvas de 3 en 3 yo me las como de 4 en 4. No sería la primera vez que se llevan un billete de 10 euros fotocopiado mezclado con billetes de verdad. Si hasta cambio los códigos de barras de los productos del supermercado. Yo soy tacaño de primera división.



Offtopic: Por cierto, no comento en el hilo del coronarivus donde me has mencionado pero te lo digo por aqui: De las del coronavirus yo solo tengo Pfizer, GSK, y Bristol, no tengo Pharmamar ni ninguna de las otras mencionadas porque nunca me convencieron sus números. En Pfizer llevo un +50% de revalorización (he "perdido", osea, dejado de revalorizar, un 20%, pues estaba a +70%), pero los dividendos no solo no los han tocado sino que los han aumentado.

GSK la tengo a +24% y dividendos, y Bristol a +14% y dividendos.

En otras palabras, si hoy vendo Pfizer le habré ganado un 50% + dividendos, así que imagínate mis "perdidas".

Yo no invierto en cualquier empresa solo porque diga "coronavirus". Soy muy selectivo y por eso, cuando vienen estas mierdas, no me suelen pillar.

Si quieres ver mi cartera de dividendos tengo un hilo aqui que habla solo de eso. Ahí puedes seguir todo lo que tengo de dividenderas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

Encantado de que aportes todo lo que tengas de Juicyfields aqui, y va a servir como ejemplo, pero primero quiero hacer algunos comentarios generales para que la gente pueda identificar estafas futuras.

Voy a hacer unos capítulos hablando de la historia de las ponzis (ya terminado), de las mas famosas (que haré mas tarde) y de como identificar las nuevas como la de Juicyfields. Mientras tanto vendrá de puta madre que tú y quien quiera vaya aportando lo que crea conveniente, aunque yo de momento quiero empezar con generalizaciones.


----------



## jaimegvr (11 Feb 2022)

Todo es un esquema ponzi, el dinero fiat, el Estado, la Seguridad social, los bancos, las bolsas, los mercados de commodities.. todo es una soberana estafa.


----------



## Pocochochó (11 Feb 2022)

saber se no podía


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (11 Feb 2022)

en realidad cualquier banco es parecido a un esquema ponzi en la medida que si todos intentásemos sacar nuestros ahorros no habría dinero para todo el mundo

y sin embargo tenemos este hecho asumido con total normalidad.

Eso en un entorno digital descentralizado, como la criptomoneda, no ocurre según lo veo.

Nunca tienes que recuperar tu dinero porque tu dinero siempre lo tienes tú, en tu wallet y protegido con tu passphrase, eso significa que si la pierdes has perdido tu dinero, y la forma de demostrar que eso es tuyo es "por lo que diga la mayoría" si la mayoría dijese que lo tuyo es de Vladimir (hackear la blockchain) entonces no estaríamos en un esquema tan diferente a un banco, donde si el titular muere los herederos, a priori, no pueden acceder a su dinero por el hecho de serlo


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He querido abrir éste hilo como extensión de la lucha que yo y otros foreros tuvimos frente a una presunta estafa Ponzi. Los participantes fueron, entre otros, @David_St y @TylerDurden99, y me gustaría desde aqui agradecerles a ellos y a todos el brutal trabajo que se pegaron y que han hecho única y exclusívamente para ayudar a otros. Para que luego digan que en éste foro no hay solidaridad ni compañerismo.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, y como suele ocurrir en éstos casos, el VERDADERO autor del hilo @************ lo ha borrado. Empezó con otra cuenta pero, tras ser descubierto y viendo que ninguna de sus tácticas Ponzianas funcionaron, ha acabado desapareciendo, cosa que era de esperar y suele ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo, sigue con tus aportes tan interesantes y brillantes! Un abrazo


----------



## Zoeric (11 Feb 2022)

Lo ha borrado? Pero que hijo de pvta el manu, lo tenía a medio leer.

Jrande Femifistro desenmascarando el mal.

Y recordad chicos, la hierba es para fumarla, no para hacer cosas raras con ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> en realidad cualquier banco es parecido a un esquema ponzi en la medida que si todos intentásemos sacar nuestros ahorros no habría dinero para todo el mundo
> 
> y sin embargo tenemos este hecho asumido con total normalidad.
> 
> ...



No exactamente.

En Europa todos los bancos tienen una garantia con los primeros 100k (por eso es importante nunca tener mas de 100k en un solo banco). A partir de ahí, si un banco quiebra la aseguradora asociada al estado debe hacerse cargo.

Lógicamente si todos los Españoles sacaran todo el dinero de todos los bancos (el conocido como "bank run") la aseguradora también quebraría. En éste caso, actuaría el BCE para inyectar liquidez. Y si todos los Europeos sacáramos todo el dinero...bueno, en ése caso creo que el concepto de "dinero" pasaría a un segundo plano con el guano que nos iba a venir encima.

Los Europeos tenemos la "suerte" de contar con un banco común bastante solvente como es el Alemán (el Euro no es mas que un Deutsche Mark 2.0). Desgraciadamente los Argentinos, o los Alemanes de la antigua república de Weimar, o los Americanos de antes del dollar, no tuvieron esa suerte, y casos de bank run se dieron muchas veces.

Respecto a las criptomonedas, estoy muy deacuerdo con tu exposición, y por eso la única ventaja que le veo es poder saltarse jurisdicciones. Pero al mismo tiempo quedas desprotegido.

*De momento, cualquier cosa donde inviertas y te paguen en criptomonedas ya es un pequeño primer aviso de que podríamos estar frente a una estafa.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Lo ha borrado? Pero que hijo de pvta el manu, lo tenía a medio leer.
> 
> Jrande Femifistro desenmascarando el mal.
> 
> Y recordad chicos, la hierba es para fumarla, no para hacer cosas raras con ella.



No te preocupes. Aqui vamos a montar un hilo bien ordenadito donde vas a poder ver las estafas en general y lo de Juicyfields en particular de forma bien organizada para que puedas leerlo todo a gusto.

Mi objetivo final es crear una especie de pequeña guía que la gente pueda usar para saber si estan frente a un @************ ponzi muerto de hambre o frente a un negocio honesto.

Por cierto, curioso que, con todo lo que el timador insistía en que no usaba multicuenta, se han borrado al mismo tiempo todas las intervenciones de "ambos" usuarios. Cualquiera diría que son el mismo...joder, hasta tienen la misma IP. Pero no quiero ser malpensado e igual eran dos hermanos gemelos que escribían de igual forma y compartían un mismo PC.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Gracias Feministo, no te olvides de la pensiones...



Haré un capítulo especial sobre ellas, que tiene miga la cosa.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (11 Feb 2022)

Gracias Feministo.. muy bueno y útil el hilo 
Quería también proponerte que incluyeras el "timo del nazareno" es más habitual de lo que se imagina la gente.
De hecho mi exsuegro era comercial de productos cárnicos y tenía un muñeco de 5 millones por este timo que le hicieron al hombre.
Espero los próximos capítulos.


----------



## alas97 (11 Feb 2022)

esperando los próximos capítulos


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (11 Feb 2022)

Surgen como setas estos timos... Y siempre ocurre igual: los estafados se niegan a ver la realidad hasta que es tarde (o la ven y se convierten en estafadores).

Me acuerdo debatir en foros con gente que había invertido en una empresa polaca que supuestamente obtenía dinero comprando basura y reciclándola: Recyclix money launderers sentenced to three years in prison

Cantaba a timo desde un millón de kilómetros de distancia y los "inversores" poco menos te amenazaban de muerte si decías lo obvio: que no cuadraba nada.


----------



## Salchichonio (11 Feb 2022)

No pasa nada en admitir que te timaron, amigo. De hecho negarlo de esta forma te resta credibilidad. Es obvio que fuiste estafado por ser codicioso


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *CAPITULO 2: Ponzis famosas de nuestro tiempo*
> 
> (Muy pronto en su foro habitual)



No te olvides (sé que no lo vas a hacer) de Madoff y asociados.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Los Europeos tenemos la "suerte" de contar con un banco común bastante solvente como es el Alemán (el Euro no es mas que un Deutsche Mark 2.0). Desgraciadamente los Argentinos, o los Alemanes de la antigua república de Weimar, o los Americanos de antes del dollar, no tuvieron esa suerte, y casos de bank run se dieron muchas veces.



No lo tendría yo tan claro en estos nuevos tiempos. Aun con BCE, se llevaría por delante todo y el caos sería mayúsculo. Recordar a Cantona cuando lo intentó tras el petardazo de 2008, gatillazo aparte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> No pasa nada en admitir que te timaron, amigo. De hecho negarlo de esta forma te resta credibilidad. Es obvio que fuiste estafado por ser codicioso



De buen rollo no estoy deacuerdo.

Te puedo decir categóricamente que a mi nunca me han timado en nada (bueno, menos con las pensiones como a todos los europeos porque es ley). Yo he tenido la grandisima suerte genética de caer en una familia donde desde muy niño mis padres me educaron en esas cosas. A mi padre le encantaba sentarse conmigo a ver pelis españolas de timadores y mas que reirse de las pelis lo que hacía era explicarme el timo con detalle.

Pero lo mio ha sido lotería genética de caer en una familia de éste tipo. En España interesa que la gente no sepa de estas cosas, no pregunte, y sobre todo trate a los niños como si fueran bobos. Si hubiera caido en una familia de heroinómanos igual estaría pinchándome.

...y sin embargo aqui estoy montando un hilo para tratar de ayudar a otros con cero beneficio para mi. Bueno, si, con el beneficio de hacer el mundo un pelín mejor si una sola persona evita un timo.

Asumir que una persona haya sido timada solo porque dedique su tiempo gratuitamente a ayudar a otras personas me parece (con todo el respeto) bastante atrevido, además de inútil a nivel práctico. Ya se que resulta raro ver que alguien se dedique a ayudar sin pedir nada a cambio, pero yo mismo tengo tengo un grupo privado donde expongo todos mis movimientos en tiempo real y resuelvo todas las dudas que los foreros tengan, y en los dos años que llevo haciéndolo jamás he querido vender un curso, o un libro, o tan siquiera decirle a nadie donde invertir.

@David_St esta haciendo un trabajo propio, además de recoger de otros, digno de aplauso. Bastante mejor que el mio, por cierto. Que el haya o no sido estafado da exáctamente igual y ni le suma ni le resta credibilidad porque *la credibilidad la dan los hechos y las pruebas*.

Así que, con todo el respeto, da exáctamente igual quien sea @David_St, quien haya sido o lo que quiera. Lo que debe valorarse es su trabajo.

Mi opinión personal sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## Salchichonio (11 Feb 2022)

E


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo no estoy deacuerdo.
> 
> Te puedo decir categóricamente que a mi nunca me han timado en nada (bueno, menos con las pensiones como a todos los europeos porque es ley). Yo he tenido la grandisima suerte genética de caer en una familia donde desde muy niño mis padres me educaron en esas cosas. A mi padre le encantaba sentarse conmigo a ver pelis españolas de timadores y mas que reirse de las pelis lo que hacía era explicarme el timo con detalle.
> 
> ...



Excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta.

Sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Feb 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> E
> 
> 
> Excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta.
> ...



Haces una aserción incorrecta (por falta de pruebas) sobre otro usuario, al cual conozco y esta ayudando un montón, así que me parece de justicia hacer justicia.

Ahora responde si quieres a las siguientes preguntas:
- ¿En qué forma validaría o invalidaría un argumento el hecho de que una persona haya o no sido estafada? ¿Cómo podría modificar un hecho las circunstancias personales de alguien? Si un niño de 8 años hace una foto de un atraco, ¿invalidaría la prueba el hecho de que el niño fuera menor de edad?
- ¿Por qué asumes que una persona estafada lo ha sido por codicia? Hay timos que se basan en engaños, y juegan con la codicia, pero las estafas ponzi se basan en altos beneficios pero supuéstamente legales.

Es que realmente no entiendo el beneficio de tus preguntas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Feb 2022)

No te olvides del Horoh amego...1000 thanks...


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (11 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Offtopic: Por cierto, no comento en el hilo del coronarivus donde me has mencionado pero te lo digo por aqui: De las del coronavirus yo solo tengo Pfizer, GSK, y Bristol, no tengo Pharmamar ni ninguna de las otras mencionadas porque nunca me convencieron sus números. En Pfizer llevo un +50% de revalorización (he "perdido", osea, dejado de revalorizar, un 20%, pues estaba a +70%), pero los dividendos no solo no los han tocado sino que los han aumentado.
> 
> GSK la tengo a +24% y dividendos, y Bristol a +14% y dividendos.
> 
> ...



A veces todo es tan perfectamente satánico, que no se sabe si es a posta por decisión de los humanos (en este caso foreros o CMs), o por "casualidad" ya que en realidad fue decisión de alguna entidad satánica superior a nosotros.

En el mismo hilo, que pareces irradiar verdadera luz sobre un tema tan importante como las estafas piramidales (no te olvides de las pensiones), comentas, de manera "absolutamente fuera de contexto" sobre como invertir de forma totalmente macabra en la Farmafia.

Es que ni que fuera a posta.

Ya no sé que pensar.

Si todo este circo se lo montan meros humanos, mis diez chavales, nos llevais siglos de ventaja.


----------



## brent (11 Feb 2022)

Llevo dos días investigando a fondo y la veo bien, en plan yo creo que el 2022 va a estar pagando.
Por cierto que tu banco te cancele una transferencia no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Pensaba que tenías más nivel en esto.
Que algun día dejen de pagar o bajen rendimiento? Okay, pero de momento estan pagando.
Creando mala fama si que acortas vida al proyecto.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## brent (11 Feb 2022)

No afirmo que no sea timo. Pero para que arriesgarse a montar sede en holanda/alemania, pudiendo hacerlo en GB, paraisos offshore de verdad y demás. No le veo sentido a eso. Si empieza a viralizarse que es estafa, se van a cargar el proyecto pero por la mala reputación, más que por ellos.


----------



## brent (11 Feb 2022)

En la web pone amsterdam
Website, subdomains, and services are the property of Juicy Holdings B.V. Netherlands with its headquarter at Rokin 92-96, 1012KZ Amsterdam, Netherlands.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (11 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No exactamente.
> 
> En Europa todos los bancos tienen una garantia con los primeros 100k (por eso es importante nunca tener mas de 100k en un solo banco). A partir de ahí, si un banco quiebra la aseguradora asociada al estado debe hacerse cargo.
> 
> ...



correcto en lo que pones en negrita. Cuando me exponen un proyecto para involucrarme y cuando pregunto por los beneficios cómo se cobran (especialmente porque soy autónomo y necesito saber si se declaran como rendimiento de trabajo) y me dicen que lo generan en criptomoneda y además bajo un token propio, procuro evitarlo, al menos si eso implica una inversión en primera instancia en FIAT.


----------



## Empresaurius REX (11 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Llevo dos días investigando a fondo y la veo bien, en plan yo creo que el 2022 va a estar pagando.
> Por cierto que tu banco te cancele una transferencia no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Pensaba que tenías más nivel en esto.
> Que algun día dejen de pagar o bajen rendimiento? Okay, pero de momento estan pagando.
> Creando mala fama si que acortas vida al proyecto.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que mientras ellas se comen las uvas de 3 en 3 yo me las como de 4 en 4. No sería la primera vez que se llevan un billete de 10 euros fotocopiado mezclado con billetes de verdad. Si hasta cambio los códigos de barras de los productos del supermercado. Yo soy tacaño de primera división.



Y un temerario. Como te pille una puta dándole dinero falso te vas a meter en un buen lío ,amego.


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2022)

Interesante hilo, pero no te olvides de las acciones.

Porque vender más acciones de una empresa que las que realmente existen no se como se llamaría ¿?


----------



## asakopako (12 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Y un temerario. Como te pille una puta dándole dinero falso te vas a meter en un buen lío ,amego.



Nah. Si me pillaran se hace uno el sorprendido se cambia por otro y ya está. Ha sido sin darme cuenta y tal. Al tema del hilo, éste es un mundo de pillos y el más pillo se come el filete. Pero si te pasas de pillo pues entonces sí que la gente se mosquea y te pueden buscar para hacerte cosas feas. La pillería como el buen vino, saboreando y en su justa medida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

*CAPITULO 2: Ponzis famosas de nuestro tiempo

- Scott Rothstein:* Éste "abogado" compraba acuerdos de pagos confidenciales en casos de abusos sexuales, pagos ilegales, etc. Buscaba inversores para hacer éstos pagos, y las víctimas accedía a recibir menos dinero pero "ya". Según los criminales pagaban, Scott iba pagando a sus inversores. Como los acuerdos eran confidenciales, los inversores nunca podían saber quien había hecho qué, o cuanto debían. Solo sabían que si ponían dinero encima de la mesa en unos meses obtendrían hasta el doble de lo invertido. En realidad no habían acuerdos confidenciales, solo el dinero de los inversores.

*- Tom Peters*: Éste "empresario" compraba productos a agricultores y fabricantes que luego vendía en supermercados. Aprovechaba que los supermercados nunca quieren mantener mucho producto en sus almacenes (el concepto JIT o "Just In Time"), pero que los productores si que querían vender todo su producto de una vez. Él se encargaba de comprar muy barato a los productores, de mantener el producto, y luego venderlo a supermercados en formato JIT. En realidad el no compraba nada.

*- R. Allen Standford*: Éste "banquero" compraba depósitos internacionalmente con dinero de inversores y luego distribuía los intereses. Prometía algo mas que los intereses de otros bancos. Decía que su banco era mas eficiente y por eso daba mejores intereses. En realidad usaba el dinero de unos inversores para pagar a otros.

*- Bernie Madoff (esta es la Ponzi PRIVADA mas grande que se conoce): *Éste "gurú de la inversión" murió en la cárcel tras estafar miles de millones a sus victimas. Se puede escribir un libro sobre ésto pero trataré de ser breve. Madoff era un tipo listo que abrió su empresa de inversión a principios de los años 60. Su idea fue usar la incipiente tecnología del momento en vez de los brokers humanos y se hizo rico y famoso, ya que sin tantos empleados y con mas velocidad podía hacer un "Vanguard" y ofrecer sus servicios a un precio inferior a los competidores.

En los años 70 nació el NASDAQ, y para entonces la empresa de Madoff controlaba, legalmente, casi un 10% de todas las transacciones del momento. En los años 90 Madoff se convertiría en Chairman del NASDAQ pero ocurrió un evento que hizo saltar el imperio de Madoff por los aires.

Un tal Harry Markopolos trabajaba como portfolio manager en una empresa llamada Rampart Management. En 1999 su empresa descubrió que un tal Madoff conseguía entre un 1-2% MENSUAL, y le encargaron investigar (para copiar) su estrategia. Harry descubrió que Madoff ganaba tanto si la bolsa subía como si bajaba, y ésto le hizo "chopechar". Al final Harry empezó a trabajar con dos tesis: O Madoff hacía "inside trading" (ilegal, se basa en usar información privada o privilegiada), o era una Ponzi del copón.

Investigando descubrió, entre otras cosas, que ninguna firma hacia transacciones con Madoff. Entonces, ¿de dónde salía tanto dinero? A principios de los 2000 Harry llevó su teoría al SEC para que fuera investigada, pero no tenía pruebas concluyentes y no se hizo. Lo curioso es que otros dueños de empresas de inversión sospechaban de Madoff pero, como respondió uno de ellos: "Si tú mismo vives en una casa de cristal, mejor que no vayas tirando piedras".

En el año 2006 Harry pudo reunir mas pruebas peeeeero Madoff tenía comprados amigos en la SEC. Una vez mas salió de rositas. Al final, fue necesaria una bomba financiera para acabar con la pirámide de Madoff.

En el año 2008, la burbuja de la vivienda mandó al mercado de valores a tomar por culo. Los inversores de Madoff buscaron sus dineros, pero Madoff no tenía suficiente para pagar. Madoff trató de buscar dinero con otros trucos, pero al final Madoff supo que no había nada que hacer. Trató de suicidarse con su mujer pero no lo consiguió, y al final se entregó a las autoridades y murió en la cárcel.

Lo mas triste es que sus dos hijos murieron antes de hacerlo él. Uno se suicidó, y el otro murió de cáncer. Su mujer dejó de hablarse con él, y aunque en la cárcel tenía 15 minutos diarios para llamar por teléfono casi nunca lo hizo porque, usando sus propias palabras, "no había nadie con quien hablar". 65 BILLONES DE DÓLARES se perdieron para siempre.

Harry Markopolos acabaría trabajando en Breaking Bad como abogado. A ver si no tengo razón:










*- Nueva Rumasa: *Pagarés del 8-10% no registrados en la CNMV. Los pagarés se supone que iban a ser usados para reflotar su grupo de empresas. Curiosamente, en sus propios anuncios decían que no estaban registrados en la CNMV y la gente seguía entrando. Aqui el gancho eran empresas reales con nombres conocidos como Dhul, Cacaolat, Clesa, etc...se suponía que los pagarés iban a comprar una nueva empresa alimenticia para el reflote. Los pagarés eran de 50k, con un vencimiento a dos años, y cada 3 meses cobraban un 10%. La compañía que compraron con esos pagarés se llamaba Bardajera, que acabó quebrando (quizás fue una quiebra preparada), no pudo hacer frente a esos pagarés.

*- Forum Filatélico / Afinsa:* La estafa se basaba en comprar sellos y luego venderlos mas caros. Prometían un 6% mientras los sellos eran vendidos. Mas que el timo de la estampita éste fue el timo de los sellitos. Aún recuerdo un anuncio de la radio que decia algo así como "tal y como estan las cosas lo que mas vale son...las cosas". En realidad sellos habían, lo que pasa es que los precios estaban muy inflados. Según la aseguradora de éstos la empresa los tenía asegurados en 1800 millones. Al final una casa Alemana subastó los sellos y pagó creo que fueron unos 8 euros por afectado, ganando un total de 2 millones.

*Lo importante de éste capítulo es entender las bases de una Ponzi moderna:
- Idea basada en algo conocido, mejor si es innovador. Escándalos sexuales, sistemas de producción "lean", depositos e inversiones, "too big to fail", marcas de supermercado, o sellos.
- Personas a quien puedes verles la cara, que salen por la tele, y que aparecen en periódicos "de prestigio", aunque todo sea comprado. Por ejemplo, cualquiera puede comprar tiempo para anunciarse por la tele o radio, o incluso tener un artículo en la revista Forbes.
- Uso de la confianza en ciertas instituciones (prensa y televisión)*


----------



## brent (12 Feb 2022)

Empresaurius REX dijo:


>



A ver, coinbase tmbn esta advertido por la cnmv xD y sabadell cancela transferencias en binance. Yaves xD muchos argumentos aquí buscan lo malo. Como equipo de investigacion.
Es como si me pongo a meter mierda de un fondo de inversion en oro, por tenerlo en papeles y acusarles de estafa xD mientras que paguen ahí estan, la cosa es calcular bien los.tiempos y no quedarse atrapao.

Argumento de feministodeizquierdas: "los bancos se huelen la tostada"
Vida real: bancos cancelan tmbn transferencias de binance y etoro.

Lo mejor de todo es que este tipo de hilos lo hace gente que no ha invertido en la plataforma. Quizas es que los que invierten ya saben que existe ese riesgo. 
Así es la mentalidad de pobre de la gente: todo es timo, estafa, nada es oportunidad. Solo trabajar para el amo.

Si yo por ejemplo invierto mil.pavos en esta plataforma, ya se que puede que pete y me quede atrapado. Pero es que para ganar esos rendimientos es lo que hay, no te van a dar 20% y 30% sin ningun riesgo, cualquier persona que controle de inversiones lo sabe. Quien meta todos sus ahorros, directamente no ha estudiado sobre inversiones o es un psicópata de mierda, que denuncia despues, sabiendo que existia ese riesgo. La gente es muy egoista y loca. 

Me afecta la gente con esta mentalidad, que no vive y deja vivir. Como feministodeizquierdas. Nick troll y al parecer, se comporta como alguien de izquierdas de verdad, en contra de la inversión privada y que los ciudadanos puedan tener algo de control sobre los medios de producción, eso es lo que le jode a comunistas de mierda. Que un pobre gane 30% sin depender de ellos. Por eso la cnmv pone a coinbase como chiringuito, pero no a banco popular, donde seguramente esos funcis de alto nivel, conocerían a los directivos y gente que vendía antes de que petara. De eso trata el poder.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> A veces todo es tan perfectamente satánico, que no se sabe si es a posta por decisión de los humanos (en este caso foreros o CMs), o por "casualidad" ya que en realidad fue decisión de alguna entidad satánica superior a nosotros.
> 
> En el mismo hilo, que pareces irradiar verdadera luz sobre un tema tan importante como las estafas piramidales (no te olvides de las pensiones), comentas, de manera "absolutamente fuera de contexto" sobre como invertir de forma totalmente macabra en la Farmafia.
> 
> ...



Es un buen apunte la verdad, así que paso a explicar mi posición personal sobre el tema.

Yo tengo una cartera con varios valores. En mi top5 se encuentra Pfizer. Como imagino sabrás la bolsa se ha pegado una buena hostia, reventando sobre todo valores especulativos. En otro el retrasado mental profundo de @EGO, haciendo honor a su retraso, se vanagloriaba pensando, erróneamente, que como yo tengo acciones de Pfizer pues igual también tengo de las otras, sin entender que a nivel de fundamentales y de negocios son cosas muy distintas. Al pobrecito de @EGO el cerebro no le dá para mas. En cualquier caso mis acciones dividenderas son públicas y cualquiera las puede saber mirando mi hilo de dividendos. Jamás he tenido BioNtech, ni Novamax, ni ModeRNA, ni Valneva.

*En ningún momento yo insto a nadie a invertir en nada, así que te invito a volver a leer mi mensaje.*

Una vez clarificado ésto *cierto es que hay similaridades entre la estafa del COVID y la estafa de Ponzi*, en el que ámbas son estafas, pero hay dos diferencias clave:
- En una ponzi el estafado es el inversor, mientras que en ésto del COVID los estafados son la población en general.
- En una ponzi prometen beneficios que dejan de ocurrir cuando se cae la pirámide, mientras que cuando inviertes en una farmacéutica, como por ejemplo Pfizer, los beneficios vienen por los productos que venden. Si los productos son malos o dejan de vender, pues la empresa se cae, mientras que en la ponzi la empresa se cae cuando no hay "hinbersores" nuevos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Llevo dos días investigando a fondo y la veo bien, en plan *yo creo* que el 2022 va a estar pagando.
> Por cierto que tu banco te cancele una transferencia no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Pensaba que tenías más nivel en esto.
> Que algun día dejen de pagar o bajen rendimiento? Okay, pero *de momento estan pagando*.
> *Creando mala fama si que acortas vida al proyecto.*



Tres puntos muy interesantes para entender la posición de una persona normal que invierte en una estafa piramidal, así que te agradezco tu aportación porque nos permite hacer un caso práctico con una futura víctima.

Imagínate que yo te vendo un Mercedes SLK nuevo, de fábrica, por 500 euros. Te explico que como yo soy Alemán los compro en la fábrica y por eso me salen tan baratos.

Tú te pones a investigar y descubres lo siguiente:
1. Verdaderamente yo soy Alemán.
2. La marca Mercedes existe.
3. Hay gente que compra productos diréctamente a la fábrica y le salen mas baratos.
4. Ves una foto del Mercedes que te quiero vender.

En otras palabras: Si *investigas durante dos dias* creerás que mi oferta no tiene prolema alguno, ¿verdad? Además, descubre que yo he vendido otros Mercedes por 500 euros, así que *de momento la gente esta acquiriendo los coches*.

Hay gente que dice que aqui hay tongo y que nadie vende Mercedes a 500 euros, así que algunos dicen que *la mala fama acorta la vida al proyecto*.

En realidad, si eres inteligente, verás que nadie vendería legalmente un Mercedes nuevo de fábrica por 500 euros. Es imposible. *En realidad no has investigado sino leido lo que yo y mis amigos timadores hemos escrito y simplemente has querido ver lo que querías ver*.

Ahora pasemos a Juicyfields:

Juicyfields es un ponzi a poco que te pongas objetivamente a investigarla.
- Su sede central es una oficina de coworking. Ninguna empresa seria con oficinas en varios paises montaría su sede central en un coworking.
- Su modelo de negocio se basa en que cobrarás una cantidad exacta tras un tiempo exacto tras vender unas plantas. Sólamente las plantas de invernadero, con control de luz y temperatura, crecen de forma mas o menos exacta. Es mas, aunque las plantas crezcan exáctamente aún debes contabilizar otros gastos variables como son los logísticos y de venta del producto en si. La estafa ponzi típica se basa exáctamente en eso.

Fíjate en las fotos de las supuestas plantaciones y verás los problemas que ésto plantea. Pero me extenderé mas en mi siguiente capítulo.

El único motivo por el cual "por el momento" estas cobrando es porque otra gente esta entrando. Si yo fuera tú les pediría que me devuelvan el dinero antes de que la pirámide colapse.


----------



## brent (12 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres puntos muy interesantes para entender la posición de una persona normal que invierte en una estafa piramidal, así que te agradezco tu aportación porque nos permite hacer un caso práctico con una futura víctima.
> 
> Imagínate que yo te vendo un Mercedes SLK nuevo, de fábrica, por 500 euros. Te explico que como yo soy Alemán los compro en la fábrica y por eso me salen tan baratos.
> 
> ...



-Te equivocas como buen novato. No dicen nada de cantidad exacta. El beneficio es variable.
-La cnmv tiene a coinbase en la lista de chiringutos.
-Y lo de que cancelen enviar transferencias también te equivocas. También se cancelan a binance desde sabadell y a etoro desde la caixa, algunas veces. Cosa que exageras a tope.
Que no te digo que no sea pirámide, sin embargo ya estas llamando estafa a algo que de momento no lo es. Ya que el CEO se pasea por las expos de cannabis, sin ser detenido.
-La mayoría de gente que invierte en cosas así por internet, ya saben que lo pueden perder todo. Es el riesgo de sacar 60%-90% de rendimiento en 3 cosechas al año. Que tu no tengas cojones, vale, pero este hilo define mucha mentalidad de pobre, estás deseando que algún día sea estafa o quiebren, por no haber aprovechado la oportunidad, como la gente que ya sacaron el doble y se piraron. A ti te suda la polla que la gente pierda dinero, serías muy feliz si se fueran a la mierda y subirte el ego en este hilo.
-Asume que si nos hubieramos enterado el año pasado, ahora tendríanos más dinero. El tren ya está pasando.
-Lo de poner coworks y oficinas vacias como oficinas es básico en las empresas financieras, solo para salir en google maps y demás trámites legales. Ahorrando lo máximo posible.

Se nota que tienes poca experiencia en el mundo de los negocios.
Lo de acusar de estafa mientras pagan, debería de ser penado también, ya que se jode mucho la reputación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> -Te equivocas como buen novato. No dicen nada de cantidad exacta. El beneficio es variable.
> -Y lo de que cancelen enviar transferencias también te equivocas. También se cancelan a binance desde sabadell y a etoro desde la caixa, algunas veces.
> Que no te digo que no sea pirámide, sin embargo ya estas llamando estafa a algo que de momento no lo es.
> -La mayoría de gente que invierte en cosas así por internet, ya saben que lo pueden perder todo. Es el riesgo de sacar 60%-90% de rendimiento en 3 cosechas al año.



1. Te dicen que te pagarán exáctamente en 108 dias, ¿verdad? Con las supuestas fotos de las supuestas cosechas eso es imposible.
2. ¿Dónde he hablado de cancelar nada? Igual me confundes con otra persona.
3. Una cosa es invertir con riesgo, y otra es invertir en base a una falsedad.


----------



## brent (12 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Te dicen que te pagarán exáctamente en 108 dias, ¿verdad? Con las supuestas fotos de las supuestas cosechas eso es imposible.
> 2. ¿Dónde he hablado de cancelar nada? Igual me confundes con otra persona.
> 3. Una cosa es invertir con riesgo, y otra es invertir en base a una falsedad.



La bolsa es falsa.
El fiat es falso.
La banca es falsa.
El oro está en papel y digital, falso.
Todo es falso tio. La cosa está en arriesgar y no buscar culpables si te sale mal.
Imagina meter 20k el año pasado y tener ahora el 70% más, en tres cosechas. Esa gente es de verdad. Somos unos mierdas al lado.


----------



## Salchichonio (12 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Llevo dos días investigando a fondo y la veo bien, en plan yo creo que el 2022 va a estar pagando.
> Por cierto que tu banco te cancele una transferencia no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Pensaba que tenías más nivel en esto.
> Que algun día dejen de pagar o bajen rendimiento? Okay, pero de momento estan pagando.
> Creando mala fama si que acortas vida al proyecto.



Jojojo. Es tan obvio el tío al que han estafado y va echando mierda, como el que cito que es lo contrario.

Que risas


----------



## Salchichonio (12 Feb 2022)

Venga, suéltalo.

Cuanta pasta te han tangado?


----------



## Salchichonio (12 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> La bolsa es falsa.
> El fiat es falso.
> La banca es falsa.
> El oro está en papel y digital, falso.
> ...



El único mierdas eres tú, que huele a a kilometros tratando de que no sé Desi fle el scam.


----------



## brent (12 Feb 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> El único mierdas eres tú, que huele a a kilometros tratando de que no sé Desi fle el scam.



No me he metido de momento. La economía es un scam, la verdad que el 80% anual, no es tanto para mí, por eso veo demasiado riesgo.
Claro q me hubiera molado conocer esta empresa cuando salió, ahora tendría más pasta. A mi me la suda que sea ponzi. Yo invierto para sacar rendimiento, como lo saquen me suda la polla de forma bestial. Como si venden armas.
Aquí el truco está en salirse a tiempo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> No sabía que lo conocías en persona.
> Realmente mi visión es esta y paso de seguir debatiendo: me gustan este tipo de empresas porque si sales a tiempo se gana mucha pasta. Cada persona debe de ser adulta y madura para saber los riesgos que conlleva.



Creo que no has pillado la coña.

Libre eres de meter tu dinero donde quieras, pero lo de Juicyfields se ve a la legua.

¿Has conseguido mucha pasta saliendo a tiempo de esas estafas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

A mi es que me da exáctamente igual. Quiero decir, si te hubieran estafado razón de mas para tratar de ayudarte, pero es que es irrelevante.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, yo de nunca me he tomado en serio a las españolas. Ninguna española jamás me hizo nada malo, pero aprendí en cabeza ajena. Vi a gente de mi entorno viogenizada y decidí no tratar de ser el imbécil que quiere jugar a las excepciones.

Tu trabajo y tus aportes son brutales y ya te puedes ir a dormir tranquilo con la gente a la que has ayudado y vas a ayudar (porque esto se queda aqui para quien vaya queriendo saber mas). Con que tú digas que es falso yo me lo creo, pero es que es totalmente irrelevante. De verdad que no entiendo ese intento de desviar la atención.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Feb 2022)

Perdona si no me has entendido. Lo que he querido decir es que no quiero que se desvíe la atención, no por ti, sino por el otro forero. Esta muy claro que no eres tú quien trata de desviar la atención, sino defenderte de acusaciones, que me parece muy bien.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta con lo que siempre digo:
- Si Warren Buffett hubiera nacido en España estarían todo el día diciendo "a saber los negocios sucios que tendrá".
- Si Amancio Ortega hubiera nacido en EEUU le habrían puesto una estatua de bronze en Wall Street montado encima el toro.

España es el pais de los envidiosos y de los hijos de puta. Por eso cada vez que alguien intenta ayudar desinteresádamente te ponen a parir.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Feb 2022)

Lo de los códigos de barras me ha dado una idea para el carrefour 

Estáis seguros que controlan también el peso?

A ver, ahora la charo de las máquinas autoservicio está más atenta y vigila que no des el cambiazo o que no dejes el producto donde toca

Pero se me ocurre para cosas no alimentarias, por ejemplo de lo que colecciono: lego o playmobil 

El tema está en conseguir el código de barras de un set de precio medio (a últimas se puede comprar para fotocopiar el código de barras y otro día devolverlo)

Pues el tema sería tener el código "barato" impreso en papel adhesivo y pegárselo a un set caro

Ir a la caja autoservicio y hacer el proceso y aunque la charo esté encima tuyo vea lego en la bandeja y lea lego en la pantalla y pases la inspección 

También valdría para electrónica o cualquier cosa que venga en caja de cartón marrón, incluso en caja normal, porque suelen tener el código de barras pegado (sería cuestión de hacer el nuevo código de tamaño y forma idéntica)

No sé, es una ida de olla, que ni siquiera sé si me atrevería a intentar 

Qué pensáis? Creéis que funcionaría?


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> No me he metido de momento. La economía es un scam, la verdad que el 80% anual, no es tanto para mí, por eso veo demasiado riesgo.
> Claro q me hubiera molado conocer esta empresa cuando salió, ahora tendría más pasta. A mi me la suda que sea ponzi. Yo invierto para sacar rendimiento, como lo saquen me suda la polla de forma bestial. Como si venden armas.
> Aquí el truco está en salirse a tiempo.



Correcto, el tema en TODOS estos tinglados con alto retorno es salirse temprano


----------



## crocodile (13 Feb 2022)

Yo he metido 7000 eur ahí, veremos si cobro o no


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de los códigos de barras me ha dado una idea para el carrefour
> 
> Estáis seguros que controlan también el peso?
> 
> ...



Bastante offtopic pero te respondo: Pienso que te juegas que nunca mas te dejen entrar por un triste Lego.

La gente de un supermercado estan entrenados en base a algunos de los experimentos del Dr. Milgrim. No es el hilo para hablar de ello pero si los de seguridad ven a un hombre adulto coger una caja de legos ya estan asumiendo que es un ladrón, y pondrán a alguien a que te siga. La cajera, al verte con los legos, prestará mas atención al producto, y en general te acabarán pillando.

Que si, que si, que un hombre adulto puede comprar legos para su primito, o para el crio que tiene en casa, pero no es "lo normal".

En grandes ciudades es normal ver a parejas de Rumanos cincuentones robar a turistas poniéndose detrás de ellos para meter mano a un bolso abierto o un móvil en el bolsillo trasero de un pantalón. ¿Por qué? Pues porque aplicando los experimentos el Dr. Milgrim no es "normal" que una pareja de cincuentones vengan a robar, así que bajas tus defensas.

El "método Milgrim" es algo que puedes ver por todas partes. Desde tipos como yo, que nos hacemos pasar por betas para hacer MFH hasta todas las personas que quieren vender su coche y resulta que todos son conducidos por su abuela y duermen en garaje, o aquellos que ponen en su CV que tienen "inglés nivel medio" asumiendo que el entrevistador nunca les hará una prueba de inglés.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He querido abrir éste hilo como extensión de la lucha que yo y otros foreros tuvimos frente a una presunta estafa Ponzi. Los participantes fueron, entre otros, @David_St y @TylerDurden99, y me gustaría desde aqui agradecerles a ellos y a todos el brutal trabajo que se pegaron y que han hecho única y exclusívamente para ayudar a otros. Para que luego digan que en éste foro no hay solidaridad ni compañerismo.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, y como suele ocurrir en éstos casos, el VERDADERO autor del hilo @************ lo ha borrado. Empezó con otra cuenta pero, tras ser descubierto y viendo que ninguna de sus tácticas Ponzianas funcionaron, ha acabado desapareciendo, cosa que era de esperar y suele ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Ponzi no invento nada , simplemente copio la idea a baldomera larra , española hija del famoso escritor. 

Para quien no lo sepa

"La primera estafa piramidal la hizo una mujer, una española, la hija de un famoso escritor" La primera estafa piramidal la hizo una mujer, una española, la hija de un famoso escritor

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ponzi no invento nada , simplemente copio la idea a baldomera larra , española hija del famoso escritor.
> 
> Para quien no lo sepa
> 
> ...



No tenía ni idea asi que muchísimas gracias por enseñar


----------



## crocodile (13 Feb 2022)

Por cierto agradecería que pusieseis aquí plataformas en las que invertir que sean más o menos claras porque la bolsa esta para que le den. Gracias.
Esto de juicyfields lo he hecho porque he visto amigos que han cobrado sin problema pero claro seguro no hay nada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Por cierto agradecería que pusieseis aquí plataformas en las que invertir que sean más o menos claras porque la bolsa esta para que le den. Gracias.
> Esto de juicyfields lo he hecho porque he visto amigos que han cobrado sin problema pero claro seguro no hay nada.



Precísamente la confianza es una base fundamental en toda estafa Ponzi. Aunque lo explico con mas precisión en el artículo que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo, aqui mi consejo: *JAMÁS INVIERTAS EN UNA EMPRESA "DE INVERSIÓN" QUE LLEVE MENOS DE 5 AÑOS FUNCIONANDO.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

*CAPITULO 3: Juicyfields y las Ponzis que vienen*

En los dos primeros ya hemos trazado las *características básicas de toda estafa Ponzi:

1. Un producto o servicio real para legitimizarlas.
2. Un pago (intereses o dividendos) superior a otras inversiones fraccionado en el tiempo. Ésto es imprescindible para que la pirámide aguante.
3. Inversores inicialmente* satisfechos. Esto quiere decir que cobran los primeros pagos.*

El problema es que estas tres características podrían aplicarse a muchos negocios legítimos. Por eso las pirámides Ponzi son tan difíciles de detectar. A ésto súmale que los propios inversores, aun sospechando que estan en una Ponzi, prefieren mantenerla y ser ellos los del punto 3 y que los que entren abajo se coman el marrón.

Necesitamos pues, añadir otras características y una separación que algunos ya estais apuntando. La separación la explicaré en el capítulo 4 pero os daré un previo aqui: Hay Ponzis legales.

*Separación de Ponzis "Legales" e "Ilegales": El sistema bancario, la bolsa, y las pensiones son Ponzis legales*. Sobre todo las pensiones, se basan en que los nuevos "inversores" paguen por los viejos (literalmente). Encima es obligatoria, pero explicaré ésto en mi capítulo 4. Os pido paciencia y que por el momento no mezcleis estas "macroponzis" con Juicyfields y otras presuntas ponzis.

Las siguientes características de las nuevas estafas Ponzi, y que nos ayudarán a destaparlas con mayor facilidad, son las siguientes:

*4. No suelen durar mas de 5 años.
5. Poseen cuentas bancarias donde debes pagar en paraisos fiscales. 
6. Los dueños suelen ser gente con un pasado oscuro, o jóvenes que han dejado sus estudios, o "nuevos ricos" cuya historia no puedes verificar, o estan "escondidos" bajo un hombre/mujer de paja que hace de CEO.
7. Las oficinas principales suelen estar en coworkings o edificios que para nada tienen que ver con las actividades de la empresa (por ejemplo, en un bloque de pisos o casa particular).
8. Las últimas estafas ya empiezan a usar crypto como forma de cobro pago. Ésto hace que el dinero vuele en caso de problemas.
9. Ponzi-MLM-Culto. Ganas mas dinero por "referidos" y te animan a promover a la empresa como si fueras parte activa de ella.*

De los puntos de arriba cabe explicar en mas detalle un par de ellos:
- "Oficinas Principales": Muchas grandes empresas del mundo tienen oficinas en coworkings o edificios raros, pero NUNCA suelen ser las oficinas principales. También es cierto que una empresa que empieza (sobre todo startups) puede tener su oficina principal en un coworking, pero éstas suelen estar fundadas por business angels y no necesitan de un "HINBERSOR" normal.
- Casi todas las empresas del mundo tienen cuentas en paraisos fiscales, siendo quizás la mas famosa Google, pero no suelen usar esas cuentas para que tú les pagues. *Si tienes que pagar a una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal, no te metas*.

*NOTA IMPORTANTE: Una Ponzi no debe cumplir todos los 9 puntos para ser declarada como tal, pero a partir de 5 deberías empezar a sospechar. De hecho, enciende las alarmas si cumplen los puntos 2, 4, y 9.

COMPARACIÓN DE EMPRESA LEGÍTIMA CON EMPRESA PONZI*

Vamos pues, a usar una empresa legítima con una empresa Ponzi declarada.

*Producto legítimo: Comprar acciones de INTEL*
1. ¿Tienen un producto real detrás? Si.
2. ¿Pagan intereses o dividendos superiores a otros? No. Hay muchas empresas que pagan mejores dividendos que Intel.
3. ¿Inversores inicialmente satisfechos? Si.
4. ¿Lleva funcionando menos de 5 años? No. Llevan muchísimos mas.
5. ¿Poseen cuentas bancarias donde debes pagar en paraisos fiscales? No. Puedes comprar acciones de Intel a través de tu broker habitual.
6. ¿Historias raras con los dueños/CEOs? No. Son personas públicas con un historial claro.
7. ¿Oficinas principales en sitios chungos o coworking? No.
8. ¿Puedes invertir, pagar, o cobrar via crypto? No.
9. ¿Referidos? No.

Como podemos observar, Intel "falla" la prueba de Ponzi en los puntos 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, y 9.

*Empresa Ponzi clásica declarada: Forum Filatélico*
1. ¿Tienen un producto real detrás? Si.
2. ¿Pagan intereses o dividendos superiores a otros? Si. Pagaban un 6% cuando los bancos de la época daban un 2% máximo.
3. ¿Inversores inicialmente satisfechos? Si.
4. ¿Lleva funcionando menos de 5 años? La empresa original fue creada en 1979, pero el negocio piramidal comenzó en 1998. Osea: SI.
5. ¿Poseen cuentas bancarias donde debes pagar en paraisos fiscales? No.
6. ¿Historias raras con los dueños/CEOs? Si. José Manuel Carlos Llorca Rodríguez, principal accionista, fue pillado con coca en 1994.
7. ¿Oficinas principales en sitios chungos o coworking? No.
8. ¿Puedes invertir, pagar, o cobrar via crypto? No.
9. ¿Referidos? Al parecer algo había pero no he podido comprobarlo, así que le doy el beneficio de la duda con un "no".

Como podemos observar, al ser una estafa mas "antigua" no hay cryptos ni coworking, pero cumple los puntos 1, 2, 3, 4, y sobre todo el 6.

*Empresa Ponzi moderna declarada: Bitconnect*
Bitconnect podría ser la primera "CryptoPonzi". Pasemos pues a analizarla:

1. ¿Tienen un producto real detrás? Si.
2. ¿Pagan intereses o dividendos superiores a otros? Si. Prometían un 0.25% mensual. Casi un 100% anual Con dos cojones.
3. ¿Inversores inicialmente satisfechos? Si.
4. ¿Lleva funcionando menos de 5 años? Si. Nació en 2016 y murió en 2018.
5. ¿Poseen cuentas bancarias donde debes pagar en paraisos fiscales? Tengo entendido que algo había pero no he podido comprobarlo con detalle, así que le doy el beneficio de la duda con un "no"
6. ¿Historias raras con los dueños/CEOs? Si. Satish Kumbhani, ciudadano indio con un pasado oscuro.
7. ¿Oficinas principales en sitios chungos o coworking? Si.
8. ¿Puedes invertir, pagar, o cobrar via crypto? Si.
9. ¿Referidos? Si. Hasta un 12% por referidos todos los años.

Como podemos observar, aqui obtienen puntos 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, y 9.

*Juicyfields: ¿Presunta Ponzi?*
Veamos si Juicyfields cumple con los parámetros Ponzianos:

1. ¿Tienen un producto real detrás? Si. Bueno, al menos hay aparentes fotos en sitios extraños.
2. ¿Pagan intereses o dividendos superiores a otros? Si. *La planta mas barata cuesta 50 euros, y en 108 días obtendrías entre 68-83 euros. Osea, entre un 35-65% en poco mas de tres meses, con dos cojones morenos*.
3. ¿Inversores inicialmente satisfechos? Si.
4. ¿Lleva funcionando menos de 5 años? Si. Nació en 2017, aunque sus operaciones comienzan en 2020.
5. ¿Poseen cuentas bancarias donde debes pagar en paraisos fiscales? Si, en chipre.
6. ¿Historias raras con los dueños/CEOs? Si. De entrada al parecer todos los miembros "senior", incluido su CEO, son empleados de un jefe "oscuro" llamado Viktor Bitner, que al parecer registró su empresa en Berlin para ¿hacer ventanas? El procurador, Andre Wacker, se largó a los 3 meses al parecer tras olerse la tostada.
7. ¿Oficinas principales en sitios chungos o coworking? Si. Al parecer todas las oficinas que hemos visto parecen hechas para desaparecer en cualquier momento.
8. ¿Puedes invertir, pagar, o cobrar via crypto? Si.
9. ¿Referidos? Si. A partir de un 5% de todo lo que ingresen los "referidos".

Así que vamos a aplicar el sentido común: *¿Cuánta marihuana tendrían que vender para pagar MÍNIMO un 30% TRIMESTRAL (35% minimo en 108 dias), mas un 5% de lo que ganen por referidos, por vender un producto que en muchísimos paises es ilegal, y que de ser legal cualquier empresa grande de agricultura podría hacer sin necesidad de buscarse inversores paco?

Pues eso. Aqui Juicyfields "clava" todos los puntos, del 1 al 9. ¿Significa eso que sea una estafa Ponzi? No, porque hasta que no se demuestre en un juzgado todo ésto es "presunto". Pero hay que ir con muchísimo cuidado.*

A ver si no les "hackean" las cryptos como en la estafa de "Africrypto".


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo he metido 7000 eur ahí, veremos si cobro o no



Si señor, metiendo 7k en un ponzi


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Hola.

Acabo de hacerlo.

El propósito de éste hilo nunca fue específicamente para Juicyfields, sino para explicar lo que son las estafas Ponzi, como han ido evolucionando, y al final usar a Juicyfields como ejemplo de PRESUNTA estafa, ya que generalmente uno solo se entera de las Ponzi cuando ya han ocurrido.

Te veo bastante mas avanzado que yo en el tema de Juicyfields, así que te recomendaría, mas que nada por hacerte justicia, que abrieras el hilo tú. Encantado de que muevas todo el contenido que has puesto aqui a ese hilo específico al cual yo encantado haré referencia aqui.

Mis próximas intervenciones en éste hilo serán para explicar la Ponzi de las pensiones y otros temas, así que no va a ser un hilo sobre Juycifields, razón de mas para que tú abras otro y así quede todo mucho mejor estructurado. De lo contrario se mezclaran mucho los temas y será mas lioso para el lector.

Ya me cuentas lo que opinas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Con unos beneficios trimestrales de un 30% eso no aguanta ni de coña. Va a petar si o si.

Lo bueno es que por lo vemos aqui ya hemos avisado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué pensáis? Creéis que funcionaría?



Espero que te pillen y juzguen por estafa.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Feb 2022)

Buenas. Aquí un ¿estafado? de Juicyfields. 

Tengo 200 plantitas listas para cobrar, si aguanta, este próximo 21 febrero. Rezad por mí.

No tengo problema alguno en poner pantallazos si alguien lo pide.

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Buenas. Aquí un ¿estafado? de Juicyfields.
> 
> Tengo 200 plantitas listas para cobrar, si aguanta, este próximo 21 febrero. Rezad por mí.
> 
> ...



Gracias por entrar.

Aqui el tema es que puedas recuperar la inversión inicial.

Las ponzi se basan en dos puntos:
1. Que la persona que "hinbierte", al ver que empieza a cobrar, en vez de retirarlo todo vuelve a invertir. Así, todo el dinero se queda en la Ponzi hasta que colapsa.
2. Que como la persona que "hinbierte" ha cobrado una parte*, eso anima a otros a invertir pues hay "testimonios". Los únicos que suelen decir que han cobrado mas de lo invertidos suelen ser los jefes de la pirámide.

Mi consejo de corazón es que trates de sacar el principal y no inviertas mas. Con algo de suerte podrás recuperar lo que metiste, o al menos un %.

*Muchas veces estas simplemente recuperando una parte de tu dinero.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por entrar.
> 
> Aqui el tema es que puedas recuperar la inversión inicial.
> 
> ...



Mucha de la gente que nos metemos lo hacemos a sabiendas de que existen bastantes papeletas de que salga mal. Hemos ponderado el riesgo y nos la hemos jugado. Con la de información que ahora hay en la red la gente no puede decir que era ignorante. Si nos hemos metido es por AVARICIA.

Yo, si aguanta, sacaré todo pero no por una desconfianza especial sino porque quiero darme un homenaje con los beneficios (alguna scort, algo de philipp plein...). Además, para vacilar, se lo comenté a unos compañeros de trabajo, y si ahora meto por segunda vez y me meto la ostia quedaría en ridículo.

Además, se hacen largos los putos 108 días, y no me gusta la sensación de tener ese dinero inmovilizado. Estoy todo en cash excepto lo de JF.
Las retiradas SEPA desde JF también tienen que ser graduales y con cantidades discretas para evitar preguntas del banco así que tardaré 5-6 días hábiles en salirme.

Gracias por el consejo y mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Mucha de la gente que nos metemos lo hacemos a sabiendas de que existen bastantes papeletas de que salga mal. Hemos ponderado el riesgo y nos la hemos jugado. Con la de información que ahora hay en la red la gente no puede decir que era ignorante. Si nos hemos metido es por AVARICIA.
> 
> Yo, si aguanta, sacaré todo pero no por una desconfianza especial sino porque quiero darme un homenaje con los beneficios (alguna scort, algo de philipp plein...). Además, para vacilar, se lo comenté a unos compañeros de trabajo, y si ahora meto por segunda vez y me meto la ostia quedaría en ridículo.
> 
> ...



Fantástico comentario, de verdad. Y te lo digo sin ironía alguna.

Me parece PERFECTO que una persona que, sabiendo que entra en una Ponzi, que con muchas posibilidades haya poco o ningún producto detrás, que se vea a la legua que hacen todo lo posible por ocultar sus movimientos para cuando todo estalle, y que entienda que lo que recibe es una mezcla de su propio dinero y el de los que viene detrás, aun así decida entrar como el que entra en un Casino. Repito, sin ironía.

Los 108 se te hacen largos porque éstos probarán en que parte de la pirámide te encuentras. Todo dependerá de los siguientes pardillos inversores que entren.

Mi teoría actual es que acabarán haciendo una "Africrypt" y *dirán que les hackearon los servidores y perdieron todas las cryptos o algo así*. Para quien no sepa de lo que hablo, aqui hay un buen video que lo explica:


Trataré de mantener éste hilo vivo (me quedan mas capítulos que añadir) porque quiero ver como acaba todo ésto.


----------



## arandel (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Fantástico comentario, de verdad. Y te lo digo sin ironía alguna.
> 
> Me parece PERFECTO que una persona que, sabiendo que entra en una Ponzi, que con muchas posibilidades haya poco o ningún producto detrás, que se vea a la legua que hacen todo lo posible por ocultar sus movimientos para cuando todo estalle, y que entienda que lo que recibe es una mezcla de su propio dinero y el de los que viene detrás, aun así decida entrar como el que entra en un Casino. Repito, sin ironía.
> 
> ...



Es de primero de crypto que solo tu tienes que saber las claves.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

arandel dijo:


> Es de primero de crypto que solo tu tienes que saber las claves.



...si es que hay crypto. O si es que hay dinero.

En la interfaz hay una pantallita que dice el dinero que se supone que tienes. Pero solo aparece en esa pantallita.

En el mundo real solo ellos saben lo que hay o lo que no hay, ya que, como en toda Ponzi que se precie, el dinero esta bloqueado durante un periodo de tiempo determinado y tú solo puedes sacar una parte cuando ellos lo digan. En éste caso, 108 dias.

Como todo ésto lo tienen regulado con la oficina del MBE ("My brunette eggs"), en cualquier momento pueden dar de baja a la web, decir que lo tenían todo en crypto, y que se lo han hackeado. Es mi apuesta actual aunque ya veremos por donde salen.


----------



## arandel (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...si es que hay crypto. O si es que hay dinero.
> 
> En la interfaz hay una pantallita que dice el dinero que se supone que tienes. Pero solo aparece en esa pantallita.
> 
> ...



Yo hablo de tener tú las claves y saber exactamente en donde te metes, no de paginas de estas que te prometen darte X al cabo de X días. Eso es scam. Ya lo comente por aquí en otro post muchos del curro estuvieron en mindcapital donde más de uno se dejo 10K. Lo mismo con juegos play to earn. Otra cosa seria si veo un patrocinador grande en plan redbull, coca cola o algo así ya miraría a ver como es el proyecto, pero mientras tanto ni con un palo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

arandel dijo:


> Yo hablo de tener tú las claves y saber exactamente en donde te metes, no de paginas de estas que te prometen darte X al cabo de X días. Eso es scam. Ya lo comente por aquí en otro post muchos del curro estuvieron en mindcapital donde más de uno se dejo 10K. Lo mismo con juegos play to earn. *Otra cosa seria si veo un patrocinador grande en plan redbull*, coca cola o algo así ya miraría a ver como es el proyecto, pero mientras tanto ni con un palo.



Pues aun así ten cuidado que algunos Ponzi se las han llegado a clavar a grandes patrocinadores. O como en el caso de Jucyfields, han pagado a Forbes porque le "hicieran una entrevista".


----------



## arandel (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues aun así ten cuidado que algunos Ponzi se las han llegado a clavar a grandes patrocinadores. O como en el caso de Jucyfields, han pagado a Forbes porque le "hicieran una entrevista".



Una entrevista no son millones encima de la mesa, por eso ojo y cuidado.


----------



## curvilineo (14 Feb 2022)

Hostia puta estuve a punto de meter pasta en esa mierda!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2022)

Del Horoh hablaremos otro dia Tt...


----------



## Rexter (16 Feb 2022)

No sabes ni leer, vas a saber de leyes.

TONTO

En este tipo de asuntos, como en IM academy y otras mierdas, los líderes hacen creer a sus ciegos seguidores que van a denunciar a todo el mundo y van a lograr que se le caiga el pelo a todo el mundo. Con Tamayo y otros periodistas ya empezaron con esa táctica.

Pero todo se queda en nada. Y que sigan la misma táctica que esos grupos casi sectarios ya hace ver la peste que hay tras JF. 

Si es que basta con ver el nivel de inversores que tiene esta gente para ya olerte la tostada, que tienen a gente que lo justo es capaz de no cagarse encima. 

Gracias por estos hilos, que hay gente que puede caer en las redes de este tipo de empresas. Y hay que evitarlo.


----------



## Lubinillo (16 Feb 2022)

la mayor estafa Ponzi y ademas por obligación son los Estados.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Feb 2022)

Pues yo prefiero vender diamantes caros y joyas a ricos, y comprárselos cuando se arruinen y se los vendan al tipo de la esquina al 20% de su valor, a quien se lo recompro yo. Buen ponzi y no hace daño a nadie que no lo merezca. Con ese truco da igual si la joya sube o baja de precio. Siempre está baja para quien compra.


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Feb 2022)

Échale mas tabaco a eso que fumas anda....


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Feb 2022)

¿Han chapado de hilo de Juicyfields?


----------



## Noctis (18 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de que si, dudo que lo borrase David


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Buenos días compañero:

En la presentación del tema que te han cerrado hablabas de "indicios de " o "presunta" estafa. Veo que te has documentado y ahora ya afirmas taxativamente que es una estafa.

En cuanto a potencial afectado, ya que estoy dentro con 10k, y aunque supuestamente vendo el próximo lunes me gustaría que dijeras si le das 3-4 meses más de vida a esto, para ver si reinvierto o no.

Muchas gracias por tu trabajo. Así no caerá nadie más.


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

No sé si es estafa o no, de momento todo el mundo está cobrando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No sé si es estafa o no, de momento todo el mundo está cobrando



¿Conoces a muchos, que no sean "de la cúpula", y puedan demostrar, CON PRUEBAS, que han recuperado la inversión original?

Según ellos mismos en un año debería haber gente que lo ha hecho, pues empezaron oficialmente en 2020 y éstamos a 2022...


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchos, que no sean "de la cúpula", y puedan demostrar, CON PRUEBAS, que han recuperado la inversión original?
> 
> Según ellos mismos en un año debería haber gente que lo ha hecho, pues empezaron oficialmente en 2020 y éstamos a 2022...



Mi mejor amigo está cobrando religiosamente y me lo ha demostrado por ejemplo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mi mejor amigo está cobrando religiosamente y me lo ha demostrado por ejemplo.



Imagino que, desgraciadamente, no podrás aportar esas pruebas aqui en el foro, ¿verdad?
E imagino que tu amigo ya ha recibido todo el principial también, ¿verdad?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mi mejor amigo está cobrando religiosamente y me lo ha demostrado por ejemplo.



¿Te pagan por hacer de "gancho"?


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Te pagan por hacer de "gancho"?



Lo que tu digas.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Imagino que, desgraciadamente, no podrás aportar esas pruebas aqui en el foro, ¿verdad?
> E imagino que tu amigo ya ha recibido todo el principial también, ¿verdad?



Amigo. Yo mismo me ofrezco a colgar pruebas de cobro, si este finalmente se produce. A las 01.00 del 21FEB22 aproximadamente debería poder vender. 

Adjunto pantallazo de este preciso momento para ilustrar estado actual. Ayer me dieron los gramos, 49. Así que debería recibir 14700. Metí 10000€ (200 plantas).

Feliz sábado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Amigo. Yo mismo me ofrezco a colgar pruebas de cobro, si este finalmente se produce. A las 01.00 del 21FEB22 aproximadamente debería poder vender.
> 
> Adjunto pantallazo de este preciso momento para ilustrar estado actual. Ayer me dieron los gramos, 49. Así que debería recibir 14700. Metí 10000€ (200 plantas).
> 
> ...



Repetimos:

Que tú cobres no significa que no sea una Ponzi. No sé cuantas veces debo repetirlo.

Ahora: ¿Por qué no me muestras una persona que lleve cobrando desde el 2020?


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repetimos:
> 
> Que tú cobres no significa que no sea una Ponzi. No sé cuantas veces debo repetirlo.
> 
> Ahora: ¿Por qué no me muestras una persona que lleve cobrando desde el 2020?



Si yo cobro la semana que viene significará que la gente lleva cobrando desde el inicio, ¿no te parece?

Vaya mierda de estafa piramidal sería si cobramos los últimos que nos hemos metido y no los primeros. 

Te aseguro que en los grupos de telegram cualquier persona con la más mínima incidencia lo comunica y la gente ya empieza a hiperventilar y a preguntar continuamente por su caso.

Si alguien no cobra en tiempo y forma arde Troya y no sería posible taparlo.

Has pedido pruebas reales de cobro a otro usuario y yo te las estoy ofreciendo, ¿qué más quieres?

Solo expongo mi caso particular y verificable. Si necesitas pruebas adicionales me ofrezco a resolverlas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo que tu digas.



Tú lo dices.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Imagino que, desgraciadamente, no podrás aportar esas pruebas aqui en el foro, ¿verdad?
> E imagino que tu amigo ya ha recibido todo el principial también, ¿verdad?





Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Te pagan por hacer de "gancho"?



Le estáis hablando a un usuario con las siguientes cifras, como si se hubiera creado un perfil ex profeso para defender JF. Una cosa es defender argumentos y otra es ser talibán. 

*crocodile
Madmaxista*
Desde30 Abr 2009
Mensajes8.670
Reputación26.826


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú lo dices.



Tranquilo amigo, ya pongo yo pantallazos y justificantes a partir del lunes. Cuida esa bilis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si yo cobro la semana que viene significará que la gente lleva cobrando desde el inicio, ¿no te parece?



No.

Significa que tú has cobrado la semana que viene. Osea, la gente del principio muy posiblemente ni tan siquiera haya invertido nada porque no hay nada (o poco) donde invertir.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Vaya mierda de estafa piramidal sería si cobramos los últimos que nos hemos metido y no los primeros.



Asumes que "los primeros" no son la cúpula de la estafa. Es curioso que esos primeros aún nunca hayan puesto lo que han ido cobrando, y si gente como tú (cuando lo pongas).



alexdevigo dijo:


> Te aseguro que en los grupos de telegram cualquier persona con la más mínima incidencia lo comunica y la gente ya empieza a hiperventilar y a preguntar continuamente por su caso.



Será difícil verlo ya que teneis chapado telegram (aunque algunos estamos con cuentas de camuflaje).



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si alguien no cobra en tiempo y forma arde Troya y no sería posible taparlo.



Sigues sin entenderlo.

Las Ponzi no estallan poco a poco. No es una persona que no cobra a tiempo y arde Troya, sino un momento en el tiempo en el que todos dejan de cobrar.

La gente va cobrando hasta que dejan de cobrar de golpe. Ejemplos: Forum filatélico o africrypto.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Has pedido pruebas reales de cobro a otro usuario y yo te las estoy ofreciendo, ¿qué más quieres?
> 
> Solo expongo mi caso particular y verificable. Si necesitas pruebas adicionales me ofrezco a resolverlas.



Excepto que tú no llevas desde el 2020. En cualquier caso, será interesante ver tus TRANSACCIONES BANCARIAS DESDE JUICYFIELDS HASTA TU CUENTA DE BANCO (por supuesto borrando los últimos cuatro números de tu IBAN y tu nombre y apellidos, por favor).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Tranquilo amigo, ya pongo yo pantallazos y justificantes a partir del lunes. Cuida esa bilis.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Le estáis hablando a un usuario con las siguientes cifras, como si se hubiera creado un perfil ex profeso para defender JF. Una cosa es defender argumentos y otra es ser talibán.



No me digas que eres multicuenta.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No.
> 
> 1.- Significa que tú has cobrado la semana que viene. Osea, la gente del principio muy posiblemente ni tan siquiera haya invertido nada porque no hay nada (o poco) donde invertir.
> 
> ...



Por partes, como dijo Jack el destripador.

1. Si la gente del principio no ha aportado nada, ¿me estás diciendo que yo soy la cúpula habiendo entrado en noviembre de 2021? ¿Y que yo no le he pagado nada a nadie y que los que han venido detrás son los que me pagan?

2. ¿Donde he dicho yo eso? Se supone que si es una estafa yo le he pagado a los que han entrado antes de mí y los que vienen detrás me pagarán a mí. Tú dices que no hay nadie antes de mí. Yo no entiendo eso que me dices. ¿Me estoy autopagando?

3. A mí no me mires, yo entré en noviembre 2021 en ese grupo. No soy admin.

4. Tú dices que es Ponzi y que todo es humo. Que no hay nada tangible. Si han aguantado el tinglado 2 años así, olé ellos.

5. Estaré encantado. Evidentemente dejaré los datos del emisor, JF, y dejaré únicamente los 4-8 primeros dígitos y mi nombre, Alejandro. Encantado de conocerte.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No me digas que eres multicuenta.



Multicuenta de 2009 y otra secundaria de 2020. Se te ve inteligente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Multicuenta de 2009 y otra secundaria de 2020. Se te ve inteligente.



Como dice el refrán, "quien con infantes pernocta, excrementado alborea".


----------



## Oranjito (19 Feb 2022)

@alexdevigo vas cambiando el discurso, cuando el compañero @David_St te puso las capturas en el hilo que eliminaron de lo que decías en otro foro, reculaste y admitías que querías sacar tu dinero cagando leches. Ahora ya vas dando indicios de querer "volver a meter dinero" como dices unos posts más arriba. 

Es lo que te dije en el hilo que borraron, al leerte, no se ve una persona medida, solo intentas hacer buena propaganda a JF a través de argumentos no válidos como una captura de tus cobros. Qué tú y muchas personas estén cobrando, no significa nada. Es un comportamiento habitual de las pirámides, pagan, pagan, pagan, pagan, generan confianza, multiplican las personas poniendo dinero y de repente, de un día para otro cambian las reglas del juego. Dejan de pagar, desaparecen, culpan a otros, son ellos las víctimas, y todos estos cuentos que ya conocemos.

Una lástima que hayan borrado el hilo, había mucha evidencia y puso nerviosa a mucha gente.


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Le estáis hablando a un usuario con las siguientes cifras, como si se hubiera creado un perfil ex profeso para defender JF. Una cosa es defender argumentos y otra es ser talibán.
> 
> *crocodile
> Madmaxista*
> ...



Déjalos, esra claro que slgun interés llevan, demasiado curro se Dan si fuera por nada


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Déjalos, esra claro que slgun interés llevan, demasiado curro se Dan si fuera por nada



Cuando palmes tu inversión te acordarás de este hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Por partes, como dijo Jack el destripador.
> 
> 1. Si la gente del principio no ha aportado nada, ¿me estás diciendo que yo soy la cúpula habiendo entrado en noviembre de 2021? ¿Y que yo no le he pagado nada a nadie y que los que han venido detrás son los que me pagan?
> 
> ...



Por partes te respondo:

1. Tú, como manu, sois de uno de estos dos tipos:
a) De los que han abierto la "división española" de Juicyfields. Osea, de los primeros dentro de España.
b) Un potencial estafado que, tratando de que aguante el chiringuito hasta que tú saques tu dinero, debes promocionar la (presunta) estafa como sea.
c) Un potencial estafado que reinvertirá hasta que todo estalle y lo pierda todo.

Yo me inclino por b), como ya hice con Manu, simplemente porque no me gusta que por tener yo razón otro(s) vayan a salir jodidos.

2. Hablas de "los primeros" pensando que todos son hinbersores. En realidad los primeros son los artífices de la estafa. Ellos no invierten nada (mas allá de un servidor, el interfaz, y abrir una mbH (sin la "G", que así es mas barato, o con la G, pero necesitan 25k) o lo que hayan abierto).

3. Te lo voy a poner fácil. Hay varios (prural) "topos" en el grupo de telegram. A ver si sois capaces de encontrarlos 

4. FALSO. Y te agradeceré que no pongas en mi boca palabras que no haya escrito. Ésto es lo que digo:
- Es una (presunta) Ponzi. Pongo lo de presunta porque eso lo tiene que decidir un juez, pero esta bastante claro.
- Pueden o no tener algo de producto, pero el dinero no les viene de ahí, o al menos no diréctamente.

5. Pues eso, siempre que esté hecho corréctamente y preservando tu intimidad (transferencia de banco, con la cuenta de Juicyfields mostrada claramente (ya que su IBAN es de dominio público), y asegurándote de borrar tus apellidos y al menos los 4 últimos dígitos de tu cuenta de banco) demostrará que tú has cobrado una vez. Que esta muy bien, y que te deja a tí, como hinbersor, salvado y en buen lugar, pero que tampoco invalida la tesis de que es una Ponzi como una catedral.

Si se dá ese caso, te daré un par de consejos:
- Salte YA.
- No busques ganar dinero a costa de que otros lo pierdan.


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Cuando palmes tu inversión te acordarás de este hilo.



De acuerdo, gracias por la advertencia.


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por partes te respondo:
> 
> 1. Tú, como manu, sois de uno de estos dos tipos:
> a) De los que han abierto la "división española" de Juicyfields. Osea, de los primeros dentro de España.
> ...



Sigo pensando que te lo curras demasiado por nada, por tanto es para pensar que algún interés llevas, se os ve muy talibanes, demasiado, yo te digo que lo que he invertido ahí para mi me puedo permitir perderlo aunque gracia no me haría, no se lo que pasará pero como digo os veo demasiado interesados como para no sospechar que algún interés tenéis
Encima estáis obsesionados concretamente con juicyfields, por algo será


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Déjalos, esra claro que slgun interés llevan, demasiado curro se Dan si fuera por nada



A mi el número de mensajes que tengas me da igual. De hecho, si te fijas ni acusé a manu, ni a @alexdevigo, ni a ti, ya que sigo pensando que sois víctimas mientras no se demuestre lo contrario.

De lo que si os acuso es de saber que es una Ponzi y os da igual. Porque me niego a creer que no tengais la inteligencia como para saber que no puede cuadrar una inversión en ése tipo de producto y con ése tipo de beneficio sin que sea Ponzi. Me niego a creer que seais tontos.


----------



## crocodile (19 Feb 2022)

Por supuesto me iré informando y viendo como va el tema, es al final es un ponzi pues felicidades, eso si, os recomiendo que no estéis tan obsesionados, la pasta es nuestra y nosotros la perderemos, no entiendo vuestra obsesion o quizás si


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo pensando que te lo curras demasiado por nada, por tanto es para pensar que algún interés llevas, se os ve muy talibanes, demasiado, yo te digo que lo que he invertido ahí para mi me puedo permitir perderlo aunque gracia no me haría, no se lo que pasará pero como digo os veo demasiado interesados como para no sospechar que algún interés tenéis
> Encima estáis obsesionados concretamente con juicyfields, por algo será



Yo no puedo hablar por otros así que te hablo por mi.

Yo he tenido a personas queridas perderlo todo en la burbuja del 2007. Yo he conocido a una pareja de gente mayor que lo perdió todo en forum filatélico. Y llevo muchos hilos advirtiendo de distintas estafas. De hecho, EN ESTE MISMO HILO estoy hablando de muchas Ponzis, no solo de Juicyfields.

El problema es que como han chapado el otro hilo, pues al parecer @alexdevigo ha tenido a bien usar éste para defenderse, lo cual no me importa demasiado.

A partir de ahí, si tienes lo que hay que tener, pues me dices cual es mi supuesto interés. Además, NO ES SOSPECHA lo que tenemos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Por supuesto me iré informando y viendo como va el tema, es al final es un ponzi pues felicidades, eso si, os recomiendo que no estéis tan obsesionados, la pasta es nuestra y nosotros la perderemos, no entiendo vuestra obsesion o quizás si



Creo que no entiendes nuestra obsesión ya que a tí te da igual ganar dinero a sabiendas que es de un pobre diablo que lo va a perder. No te entra en la cabeza que alguien pueda ayudar a cambio de nada.

Si te digo que yo, todos los meses, desde hace años, mando dinero a gente que lo necesita, sin pedir nada a cambio y sin que ni siquiera me proporcione beneficios impositivos, te estallaría la cabeza.

Y si te digo que en éste foro tengo un grupo privado donde paso en tiempo real todos mis movimientos, la mayoría antes de hacerlos yo, o en el mismo instante, exponiendo semanas de cálculos de forma totalmente altruista en vez de hacerlo a posteriori como hacen otros, entonces morirías.

Y si te digo que yo he dejado a personas (prural) sin ningún lazo familiar o de amistad vivir en algunas de mis propiedades sin pagar un duro solo porque alguien de confianza me ha dicho que estan pasando un mal momento y necesitan ayuda, entonces reventarías.

Quizás deberías revisar tu concepto de "beneficio" mas allá del económico.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> @alexdevigo vas cambiando el discurso, cuando el compañero @David_St te puso las capturas en el hilo que eliminaron de lo que decías en otro foro, reculaste y admitías que querías sacar tu dinero cagando leches. Ahora ya vas dando indicios de querer "volver a meter dinero" como dices unos posts más arriba.
> 
> Es lo que te dije en el hilo que borraron, al leerte, no se ve una persona medida, solo intentas hacer buena propaganda a JF a través de argumentos no válidos como una captura de tus cobros. Qué tú y muchas personas estén cobrando, no significa nada. Es un comportamiento habitual de las pirámides, pagan, pagan, pagan, pagan, generan confianza, multiplican las personas poniendo dinero y de repente, de un día para otro cambian las reglas del juego. Dejan de pagar, desaparecen, culpan a otros, son ellos las víctimas, y todos estos cuentos que ya conocemos.
> 
> Una lástima que hayan borrado el hilo, había mucha evidencia y puso nerviosa a mucha gente.



Por supuesto que quiero sacar pasta y no me fiaré de JF totalmente hasta que tenga el último euro en mi cuenta, lo cual documentaré a petición del creador del hilo. Una estafa no es una estafa hasta que dejan de pagar, de lo contrario todas se habrían detenido en el momento en que se generan. De momento la música sigue sonando y nadie quiere perderse su parte del pastel.

Si le sueltas a los que están/estamos dentro tu discurso, en el mejor de los casos te ignorarán, y en el peor te llamarán de todo, envidioso, cafre, pájaro de mal agüero. Yo no, yo SABÍA A LO QUE VENÍA. Para ilustrarte la clase de gente que estamos dentro te paso entradas de FC del hilo sobre JF

1. "*Esto es un ponzi de manual*, no tiene ningún sentido que con estas rentabilidades necesiten financiación popular cuando sin los inversores la empresa ya crecería netamente al mas del 100% anual... no estamos hablando de financiación para una inversión multimillonaria, estamos hablando de financiar el cuidado de unas plantas a tres meses, que sentido tiene?

2 *No obstante igual me subo al carro, mientras la inversión no pare de crecer los inversores tendrán retorno, y parece que aún hay margen para salir beneficiado*."

3 "*Tiene pinta de ponzi sano, pero oye, sabemos a lo que venimos*. Lo mismo me animo"

4 "Totalmente de acuerdo, tienes que ser consciente de que puedes palmar todo, y de que en el mejor de los casos, en algún momento simplemente dejará de dar beneficios o se cerrará el acceso a particulares.

*La idea debe ser meter pasta, cruzar los dedos para que te la primera rentabilidad, y a partir de ahí sólo seguir invirtiendo con parte de la rentabilidad, para que cuando pete o termine, hayas sacado algo.*" Comentario TOP.

5 "*Pues nada, dentro con 10 plantitas. Pillo ponzi*" jajaja

6 Iba a entrar con 20, pero al final esta semana entro con 10 plantitas y que sea lo que Dios quiera
“From lost to the river”

7 "pues nada, hemos venido a jugar, 500 eurillos un par de cosechas y a ver que pasa"

8 "Pues 750€ dentro, marikita el último"

9 "La verdad es que suena a Ponzi sanísimo, pero yo estoy dentro con 10 plantitas y creo que voy a meter 1000 € más.
Con esta rentabilidad asumimos que en cualquier momento se puede ir a tomar por culo, si no es ponzi, por que no reinvierten beneficios ellos mismos? Dinero infinito easy "

10 "Suena Ponzi.... ¿Pero a quien no le gusta un buen Ponzi?  Yo estoy dentro con 4000, meteré 2000 más y ahí me planto."

La mayoría no somos hermanitas de la caridad. Si en estos 5-7 días que me faltan se va todo a la mierda, no vendré a llorar, no te preocupes. Si luego me da por reinvertir, será solo los beneficios o parte de ellos. A las malas, me quedaré como estaba al inicio.



crocodile dijo:


> Déjalos, esra claro que slgun interés llevan, demasiado curro se Dan si fuera por nada



Aburrimiento o deseos de regodearse. Si realmente tan tan convencidos estuvieran y quisieran salvarnos de esta estafa deberían ir a la comisaría o juzgado más próximo.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por partes te respondo:
> 
> 1. Tú, como manu, sois de uno de estos dos tipos:
> a) De los que han abierto la "división española" de Juicyfields. Osea, de los primeros dentro de España.
> ...



Te respondo.
1. a) No, porque llevo desde noviembre de 2021. Si quieres te mando el historial de compra de las plantas.
b) No, porque si fuera así lo habría hecho desde noviembre de 2021, no justo unos días antes de cobrar. Además no he puesto referido ni pollas, así que no gano nada, excepto pasar la tarde, escribiendo aquí.
c) Es la que más se acerca. Primero lo sacaré todo, y lo justificaré documentalmente. Luego, tocará periodo de reflexión. Veré si puede más la avaricia o el sentido común, que es el menos común de los sentidos.
Te falta la D, soy Alan Glanse, escribiendo en perfecto español.
2. Pues quiero que me digas, por favor, de donde sale el dinero, si finalmente cobro.
3. jaja, te creerás que tengo yo moral para estar pendiente de cientos de mensajes diarios, tengo vida, ¿sabes? jaja. Únete al telegram forocochero, busca JUICYFIELDS FOROCOCHES, y te echas usas risas. Ya verás si la gente que estamos ahí hemos metido los ahorros de nuestra vida, el dinero de la universidad de nuestros hijos, o el fondo de pensiones jeje
4. A ver amigo, no recules, si has puesto JF en un hilo de estafas entiendo que tienes FUNDADAS sospechas y pruebas de ello. Lo contrario sería ser un ... (pon el adjetivo que consideres). Es como el amigo del hilo chapado, primero puso "presunta" y luego se vino arriba y ya lo afirmó categóricamente. Esto es un foro de internet y los hilos se los lleva el viento.
5. Si, si, no te preocupes. Lo hago con una entidad que refleja los datos del emisor de la transferencia y la cuenta de la que sale la pasta, que por lo que he investigado es un banco de Lituania. Reza por mí estos días que quedan amigo. 

Un saludo y perdón por la chapa.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, en un mensaje anterior se reprocha "ganar dinero a costa de otros", como si eso fuera algo malo. Yo entiendo que eso es la base del capitalismo.

Si yo monto un negocio y le quito clientes a la competencia, ¿le estoy robando? ¿le estoy quitando el pan de sus hijos? Se tendrá que poner las pilas y hacerme frente.

El que compra una acción a 1 euro y la vende a 10 euros porque han venido "pardillos" que han estado dispuesto a pagárselo, ¿hace mal? Si la acción baja de 10 a 1 euros nuevamente, ¿los pardillos deberían reclamarle el dinero al inversor inicial? 

Es el mercado amigo.

No es un discurso amable, lo sé. Y demuestra una total falta de empatía seguramente, pero la realidad de las cosas es la que es. 

En JF lo mismo, la mayoría se mete con la esperanza de que no pete 108 días y salirse. Unos se saldrán y otros reinvertirán "to the moon" hasta que aguante. NADIE nos ha puesto una pistola para meter el dinero dentro, solamente nuestra AVARICIA. 

En mi caso, supuestamente me van a pagar a 49 gramos la planta, lo que supone un 47% en 108 días, que es un 158% anual. 

Es una PUTA LOCURA, con permiso de Torbe, y es capaz de nublarle la vista a cualquiera.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Compañero, se te ha pasado indicar que el telegram en inglés ya lo han reabierto hace 2-3 días.

JUICYFIELDS ENGLISH

Un saludo


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

No tengo referido, solo que tengo tiempo hasta salir esta noche. Soy más del Sinatra, no me dejarían pasar los porteros en el 20th. 

Soy solo un "himbersor" que sueña con que no pete hasta el viernes que viene. Déjame soñar. 

Además, en el trabajo he vacilado a todo quisqui con esta inversión y quedaría fatal que justo se fuera a la mierda justo al final. 

En principio tienen pensado participar en la Feria Spannabis en Barcelona 11 - 13 marzo 2022. Debería aguantar hasta entonces.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Como el italiano del audio decía que lo habían chapado.... disculpa la confusión.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Que no tengo, pesado (te lo digo con cariño).

Si alguien a quien aprecie se me acercase y me preguntase si le aconsejaría meterse en JF le diría lo siguiente.

- Es una inversión de MUY ALTO RIESGO.
- Mete solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder.
- Si después de dicho lo anterior, te metes, a mí no me vengas con lloros.

No le diría que es una estafa porque no tengo pruebas de ello, pero tampoco es 100% trigo limpio.

El mayor riesgo que yo veo es que se produzca una oleada de retiradas y no tengan el cash para afrontarlo. Como una gran parte de la gente reinvierte, va aguantando, pero en X cosechas mucha gente se puede plantar en 1000 flash, y eso amigo, son palabras mayores. Pero eso no es ningún secreto y si yo lo he pensado, también lo habrá pensado mucha gente antes.

Pd. Cualquier banco se iría a la quiebra si todos sus depositantes exigiesen sus activos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

Alta rentabilidad de las inversiones en cannabis


Entrevista con Alan Glanse, director ejecutivo de la plataforma de inversión en cannabis Juicy Fields




www.muyinteresante.es


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Que no tengo, pesado (te lo digo con cariño).
> 
> Si alguien a quien aprecie se me acercase y me preguntase si le aconsejaría meterse en JF le diría lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



¿Le dirías que no se saben donde estan las plantaciones?
¿Le dirías que tampoco esta claro quienes son los clientes?
¿Le dirías que no hay datos sobre su producción anual?
¿Le sabrías explicar por qué coño la oficina CENTRAL es un coworking, y las "filiales" son rarísimas?



alexdevigo dijo:


> No le diría que es una estafa porque no tengo pruebas de ello, pero tampoco es 100% trigo limpio.



¿Me explicas la diferencia entre "estafa" y "no es trigo limpio"? Si me pones un ejemplo ya lo bordas.



alexdevigo dijo:


> El mayor riesgo que yo veo es que se produzca una oleada de retiradas y no tengan el cash para afrontarlo. Como una gran parte de la gente reinvierte, va aguantando, pero en X cosechas mucha gente se puede plantar en 1000 flash, y eso amigo, son palabras mayores. Pero eso no es ningún secreto y si yo lo he pensado, también lo habrá pensado mucha gente antes.
> 
> Pd. Cualquier banco se iría a la quiebra si todos sus depositantes exigiesen sus activos.



*FALSO*

Todo banco Europeo tiene un seguro de hasta 100k. Y eso aparece en el mismo contrato. Solo tienes que sacar cualquier contrato de cualquier banco donde tengas cuenta para verlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

Respondiendo a mi parte:



alexdevigo dijo:


> 1. a) No, porque llevo desde noviembre de 2021. Si quieres te mando el historial de compra de las plantas.
> b) No, porque si fuera así lo habría hecho desde noviembre de 2021, no justo unos días antes de cobrar. Además no he puesto referido ni pollas, así que no gano nada, excepto pasar la tarde, escribiendo aquí.
> c) Es la que más se acerca. Primero lo sacaré todo, y lo justificaré documentalmente. Luego, tocará periodo de reflexión. Veré si puede más la avaricia o el sentido común, que es el menos común de los sentidos.
> Te falta la D, soy Alan Glanse, escribiendo en perfecto español.



Todos os cuidais de hablar demasiado de referidos por aqui porque sabeis que en el segundo en el que lo hagais ya estais pillados del todo. En cualquier caso, yo no soy quien para juzgar la altura o bajeza moral de cada persona.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 2. Pues quiero que me digas, por favor, de donde sale el dinero, si finalmente cobro.
> 3. jaja, te creerás que tengo yo moral para estar pendiente de cientos de mensajes diarios, tengo vida, ¿sabes? jaja. Únete al telegram forocochero, busca JUICYFIELDS FOROCOCHES, y te echas usas risas. Ya verás si la gente que estamos ahí hemos metido los ahorros de nuestra vida, el dinero de la universidad de nuestros hijos, o el fondo de pensiones jeje



Blah blah blah



alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. A ver amigo, no recules, si has puesto JF en un hilo de estafas entiendo que tienes FUNDADAS sospechas y pruebas de ello. Lo contrario sería ser un ... (pon el adjetivo que consideres). Es como el amigo del hilo chapado, primero puso "presunta" y luego se vino arriba y ya lo afirmó categóricamente. Esto es un foro de internet y los hilos se los lleva el viento.



Te invito a que me demuestres donde, según tú, he reculado en algo. Que una cosa es que deje de repetir algo que he repetido 85 veces, y otra que recule.

Y para que quede clarito: *Juicyfields tiene TODAS las características de una estafa Ponzi*. Desgraciadamente hasta que no haya juicio no se puede determinar con total claridad, pero es verde y con asas.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 5. Si, si, no te preocupes. Lo hago con una entidad que refleja los datos del emisor de la transferencia y la cuenta de la que sale la pasta, que por lo que he investigado es un banco de Lituania. Reza por mí estos días que quedan amigo.
> 
> Un saludo y perdón por la chapa.



No pasa nada. Yo aún guardo la esperanza de que seas simplemente un potencial estafado y quizás lo que escribo te haga a ti o a otros reflexionar.

El que no conozcas a alguien, o el que puedas engañar a alguien, no significa que debas hacerlo.

Hace muchos años, de niño en el cole, estabamos jugando a un juego en el cual, con una pelota de tenis, el que la pillaba podía darle un pelotazo a otro niño. Con la mala leche de un niño de 8 años te puedes imaginar que tirábamos a lo bestia y hubo niños a los que le rompieron las gafas, le partieron la nariz, etc...

En una ocasión yo casi cojo la pelota, pero se me escapó y la pilló otro niño a menos de un metro mio. Podría perféctamente habérmela tirado a la cara, o a donde quisiera, y haber ganado un punto, pero no lo hizo. Ví como se lo pensó y decidió darle a otro que estaba mas lejos.

Ese acto de caridad causó una gran impresión en mi, y de alguna forma me hizo madurar cinco años en cinco segundos. Desde entonces, cuando tengo cualquier duda sobre lo que hacer, me pregunto a mi mismo "¿qué es lo correcto?" y actúo en consecuencia.

Ahora mismo lo correcto es tratar de evitar que otros caigan en esta mas que clara Ponzi.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Le dirías que no se saben donde estan las plantaciones?
> ¿Le dirías que tampoco esta claro quienes son los clientes?
> ¿Le dirías que no hay datos sobre su producción anual?
> ¿Le sabrías explicar por qué coño la oficina CENTRAL es un coworking, y las "filiales" son rarísimas?
> ...



Las plantaciones y socios de JF declara tener los puedes consultar en este enlace









JuicyFields --- https://juicyfields.io/?source=JuicyMap - Google My Maps


Map of al know JuicyFields location. This is based on info of newsletter and Telegram chats, and is never checked by JuicyFields itself! Not registered yet? Please use url below to support me! https://juicyfields.io/?source=JuicyMap Wanna post an update? https://t.me/crowdgrower




www.google.com








Además ha habido visitas a plantaciones por parte de "¿figurantes?" y luego han colgado fotos en los grupos. Además periódicamente cuelgan fotos de las instalaciones. El socio más cercano es Sabores Púrpura en Portugal.

No tengo porque saber las interioridades de una empresa en la que no soy ni accionista. Según eso, si yo tengo acciones de Zara, me planto en la sede central para que me den un tour por las instalaciones y un briefing sobre proveedores, clientes y estrategias, ¿estamos locos o que?

Si te has leído el proyecto, JF no produce nada, es un intermediario entre cultivadores e industria. JF no posee instalaciones. Se basa en financiar a cultivadores a cambio de una futura producción.

Si el productor le entrega el gramo de flash a 1 euro, por decir algo, y JF lo vende a 5, gana 4, y a los "himbersores" nos paga 1,5

Los datos sobre la producción anual y estimada para los futuros años los mandó en un correo electrónico a los "himbersores".

Menos mal que yo guardo todo.




Lo de rarísimas, pues tampoco hace falta tener unas sedes centrales de la ostia. Supongo que cuando empezaron tenían que contener costes y ahora que crecen reorganizarse, que es lo que hacen con el cambio de sede de Berlin a Amsterdam.

Para mí trigo limpio significa que podrían ser todavía más transparentes, pero eso no significa que sea una estafa.

Feministo, si te crees que hay dinero en el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos para cubrir 100.000 euros por titular de una entidad grande, tipo Caixa, es que vives en otro mundo. A 31 de diciembre de 2020 el FGD español contaba con 4421 millones de euros, puedes verlo aquí (página 42)

https://www.fgd.es/files/pdf/FGDEC-Informe-Anual-2020_ES.pdf

Eso da para 44210 clientes con el máximo de 100.000 euros. Imagínate si son 12 millones de clientes. Si se va una entidad grande a la mierda nos vamos a comer un mojón.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Respondiendo a mi parte:
> 
> 1. Todos os cuidais de hablar demasiado de referidos por aqui porque sabeis que en el segundo en el que lo hagais ya estais pillados del todo. En cualquier caso, yo no soy quien para juzgar la altura o bajeza moral de cada persona.
> 
> ...



1. No tengo referido, pero si tú dices que lo tengo, para tí la perra gorda.

2. Gran respuesta.

3. Disculpa si he entendido mal, pero aparentemente, en ocasiones pones presunta o supuesta y luego "clara". Entonces, o una cosa u otra.

4. Tener todas las características de algo no significa que sea ese algo. Puedes ir a Tailandia y que una ladyboy te haga la liada.

5. Lo correcto es dar la información más veraz posible y que una persona adulta, con capacidad legal para contratar, tome la decisión más adecuada. Lo contrario sería coartar la libertad, incluso para equivocarse, de la gente. 

Para mí puede ser una estafa pagar 300.000 euros por un piso en Usera, pero no voy a la policía a denunciarlo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. Tener todas las características de algo no significa que sea ese algo. Puedes ir a Tailandia y que una ladyboy te haga la liada.



Si nada como un pato, nada como un pato y grazna como un pato, es un pato.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si nada como un pato, nada como un pato y grazna como un pato, es un pato.



En el ejemplo que he expuesto yo, te aseguro que no.

Puedes tener todas las ganas del mundo de que sea lo que tú quieres que sea, pero en el fondo sabes que no. Lo contrario sería autoengañarte.

Pero si eres feliz así, bien por tí. Sería algo así.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 1. No tengo referido, pero si tú dices que lo tengo, para tí la perra gorda.
> 
> 2. Gran respuesta.
> 
> ...



1. No he dicho que Tú tengas referidos. De hecho, el truco es, precísamente, no hablar de referidos hasta que haya algun gancho. Aqui será mas difícil pues ya hemos reventado a @************ y abierto hilos específicos.

2. Lo sé.

3. Te lo explico fácilmente:
- Presunto: Cuando hay que decir algo que es claro, pero como aún no lo ha dictaminado un juez, pues hay que ser políticamente correcto.
- Claro: Cuando escribes un tocho y se te olvida la coletilla.

4. He estado en Tailandia, y me he pegado años en Asia, no como turista sino viviendo allí. Es IMPOSIBLE que un ladyboy te la cuele, de igual forma que es imposible que una empresa que tiene la central en un coworking, que tiene las cuentas principales, osea, donde los hinbersores tienen que hinbertir, en paraisos fiscales o sitios raros o cualquier otro sitio distinto a donde operen, cuyo producto es ilegal en montones de paises, cuyos dueño sea un oscuro personaje que ya tuvo problemas con la poli, cuyo CEO es, legalmente, un empleado, y encima no solo no tiene base en el producto, sino ni tan siquiera tiene experiencia en puestos similares mas allá del "me hice rico con bitcoin", cuyo modelo de negocio se basa en que tú metas dinero y en 108 días obtengas un 35% sin ningún otro tipo de intervención, y que cada vez que haces una búsqueda por google te salgan varias páginas hablando de que si es o no es un timo, y que encima EN LA PROPIA WEB hablen de ello...no lo sea.

5. ¿Estas dándo la información mas veraz posible? ¿Crees correcto que un chaval de 18 años, adulto solo en edad, pueda ser estafado solo porque tú sepas mas que él?

Pagar 300k por un piso no es una estafa si ese es su precio de mercado. Montar una ponzi si lo es.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En el ejemplo que he expuesto yo, te aseguro que no.
> 
> Puedes tener todas las ganas del mundo de que sea lo que tú quieres que sea, pero en el fondo sabes que no. Lo contrario sería autoengañarte.
> 
> ...



Yo no voy de turismo sexual a Tailandia como tú, gilipollas.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. No he dicho que Tú tengas referidos. De hecho, el truco es, precísamente, no hablar de referidos hasta que haya algun gancho. Aqui será mas difícil pues ya hemos reventado a @************ y abierto hilos específicos.
> 
> 2. Lo sé.
> 
> ...



1. No sé qué manía le tenéis a los referidos. ING tiene el plan amigo de 40 euros y no veo a nadie poniendo el grito en el cielo.

2. Ok.

3. Ok.

4. Ahora resulta que tratar de pagar los mínimos impuestos posibles está mal. Así que Netflix, Amazon, Google que declaran cantidades irrisorias por sus actividades económicas en España no merecen reproche social pero JF sí. Ole. Veo que has buceado en internet en el batiburrillo de noticias que hay, y has pillado un poquito de aquí y otro de allí. Podrás decírselo a la cara en Spannabis en marzo, si te animas.

5. El chaval de 18 años ya puede ir a la cárcel si la caga. Si yo tengo un hijo en esa edad y me comenta que quiere meterse en eso, le hablaría de pros y contras y luego que él decida 

Sobre lo de los pisos, la libertad de comprar a toda costa y el acceso regalado al crédito inmobiliario causó la ruina de muchas familias en la crisis inmobiliarias pasadas. ¿Esa gente fue estafada? ¿Debía haberse limitado la libertad de comprar?

Si compras algo a un valor de mercado X y luego te construyen un cementerio al lado, ¿sería posible reclamar al promotor? Es una reducción al absurdo pero es para que veas por donde voy.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo no voy de turismo sexual a Tailandia como tú, gilipollas.



Hey tío, no seré yo quien te juzgue. Si a tí te gusta la carne y el pescado ole tú. Duplicas tu potencial mercado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 1. No sé qué manía le tenéis a los referidos. ING tiene el plan amigo de 40 euros y no veo a nadie poniendo el grito en el cielo.



ING no te paga un 5% de todo lo que ingrese tu referido.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. Ahora resulta que tratar de pagar los mínimos impuestos posibles está mal. Así que Netflix, Amazon, Google que declaran cantidades irrisorias por sus actividades económicas en España no merecen reproche social pero JF sí. Ole. Veo que has buceado en internet en el batiburrillo de noticias que hay, y has pillado un poquito de aquí y otro de allí. Podrás decírselo a la cara en Spannabis en marzo, si te animas.



Buen intento, pero las cuentas a las que me refiero son las que los hinbersores usan para pagar a Juicyfields.

Cuando pagas a Amazon, ¿lo haces siempre a una cuenta en Chipre o Lituania?



alexdevigo dijo:


> 5. El chaval de 18 años ya puede ir a la cárcel si la caga. Si yo tengo un hijo en esa edad y me comenta que quiere meterse en eso, le hablaría de pros y contras y luego que él decida



...pero no lo tienes. Así que estas jugando con los (no) conocimientos y el poco dinero de otro chaval de 18 años que no conoces, con algo que tú mismo SABES que "no es trigo limpio" (tus palabras) y para tu propio lucro



alexdevigo dijo:


> Sobre lo de los pisos, la libertad de comprar a toda costa y el acceso regalado al crédito inmobiliario causó la ruina de muchas familias en la crisis inmobiliarias pasadas. ¿Esa gente fue estafada? ¿Debía haberse limitado la libertad de comprar?



- Si. Esa gente fue estafada, aunque no todos. De hecho, hubo juicios por ello.
- No, siempre y cuando el producto sea real, el negocio sea real, y todo los datos estén correctos. Cosa que aqui no ocurre.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si compras algo a un valor de mercado X y luego te construyen un cementerio al lado, ¿sería posible reclamar al promotor? Es una reducción al absurdo pero es para que veas por donde voy.



Si compras un piso virtual y la persona ni tan siquiera tiene pisos, o tiene menos pisos, o te dice que ese piso luego lo puedes revender en 108 dias al 35%, y te monta referidos por el piso, entonces igual es una ponzi.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. ING no te paga un 5% de todo lo que ingrese tu referido.
> 
> 2. Buen intento, pero las cuentas a las que me refiero son las que los hinbersores usan para pagar a Juicyfields.
> 
> ...



1. 40 pavos a cambio de "captar", "reclutar"... a un cliente.. para mí es lo mismo.

2. No pago directamente a esos países, pero como si lo hiciera. La diferencia es que una multinacional tiene que hacer ingeniería fiscal más o menos sofisticada y JF no.

3. Si te ponen una pistola en la mano, no significa que tengas que suicidarte. Para mí fue mitad y mitad irresponsabilidad de unos y otros.

4. Yo no juego con dinero de nadie. Yo soy un Futuro ex-himbersor (7 días y contando, ).

5. La valoración de que los datos son correctos o no sale de tus opinión subjetiva. A menos que hayas hecho una auditoría forensic.

En el sector inmobiliario hay referidos, pero se llaman agentes inmobiliarios y tienden a vender mierda a precio de oro. Y que se especula con futuros (vender opciones de compra), también es cierto. Se compra una expectativa de revalorización y retorno.

Ojo cuidado. Todo este rollo no es para defender JF, pero al menos que atacalos con datos que permitan ir a la policía y que se los lleven puestos, no con conjeturas y suposiciones.

Me voy a tomar unas cervezas, hasta mañana gente.


----------



## ender13 (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (20 Feb 2022)

Pues yo esperando las pruebas de @David_St , parece bastante convencido, o es el hilo que borraron?


----------



## Können (20 Feb 2022)

Definicion de la CNMV de posible chiringuito financiero. Es decir, es bastante probable que las empresas listadas sean chiringuitos financieros, porque si los que salen ahí, como Juicy Fields, tan seguro están de no serlo, ¿por qué no se registran en la CNMV?

“Este listado informa de entidades que no cuentan con ningún tipo de autorización ni están registradas a ningún efecto en la CNMV y que podrían estar realizando algún tipo de actividad de captación de fondos o prestando algún servicio de naturaleza financiera. La lista no es exhaustiva y deriva principalmente de ejercicios de búsqueda y análisis en internet y redes sociales. La inclusión en la lista no implica pronunciamiento alguno sobre la conformidad o no con la normativa vigente de la posible actividad de las correspondientes entidades”

ADVERTENCIAS DE LA CNMV: LISTA DE OTRAS ENTIDADES, Pagina 3:



https://www.cnmv.es/docportal/aldia/Advertencias_CNMV_Otras.pdf


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Können dijo:


> Definicion de la CNMV de posible chiringuito financiero. Es decir, es bastante probable que las empresas listadas sean chiringuitos financieros, porque si los que salen ahí, como Juicy Fields, tan seguro están de no serlo, ¿por qué no se registran en la CNMV?



¿Porque su actividad económica no consiste en prestar servicios financieros, y su sede no está en España? Así, de primeras. 

Otro que aparece en el listado acaba de ser autorizado por el Banco de España para prestar servicios de plataforma de criptomonedas es

BITCOINFORME S.L. bit2me.com 

El Banco de España ya ha reconocido a su primera plataforma de criptomonedas. Es sólo el principio

En el listado también aparece Binance, esa sí que tendría más sentido.

Si hubieran avisado cuando salió Bankia a bolsa...


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Feb 2022)

Können dijo:


> Definicion de la CNMV de posible chiringuito financiero. Es decir, es bastante probable que las empresas listadas sean chiringuitos financieros, porque si los que salen ahí, como Juicy Fields, tan seguro están de no serlo, ¿por qué no se registran en la CNMV?
> 
> “Este listado informa de entidades que no cuentan con ningún tipo de autorización ni están registradas a ningún efecto en la CNMV y que podrían estar realizando algún tipo de actividad de captación de fondos o prestando algún servicio de naturaleza financiera. La lista no es exhaustiva y deriva principalmente de ejercicios de búsqueda y análisis en internet y redes sociales. La inclusión en la lista no implica pronunciamiento alguno sobre la conformidad o no con la normativa vigente de la posible actividad de las correspondientes entidades”
> 
> ...



ya de entrada para captar dinero del publico han de estar regulados, a JF le hemos llamado ponzi a los cuatro vientos y no denuncia, porque es un ponzi. 
en un hipotético caso de denuncia por difamación, el que tendría que explicar el modelo de negocio es JF, por eso no denuncia.

captar el dinero del publico sin estar regulado es ilegal. 
el problema es que nosotros, los que vemos que es un ponzi. no podemos denunciar porque no hemos metido pasta ahí.

así que hasta que no denuncien los hinversores.... que eso sucederá el día que el dinero desaparezca y ya será demasiado tarde, lo único que se puede hacer es avisar por foros como este , descargar todo el material audiovisual, para el día que caiga poder darle todo este material a los estafados, que los habrá


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Por 50 euros quien quiera se puede comprar una plantita Flash, convertirse en himbersor y ya estaría legitimado para denunciar.


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Por 50 euros quien quiera se puede comprar una plantita Flash, convertirse en himbersor y ya estaría legitimado para denunciar.



no es tan sencillo tendrías que invertir, y esperar que no pague , si no mientras pague lo único que puedes denunciar es que es una estafa y no hace lo que dice con tu dinero, ergo no son esos 50 tendrías que presentar pruebas prepara para el abogado y el procurador etc. aunque creo que ya esta pasando, por eso les cierran las cuentas de banco y cambian las wallets etc

todo esto para advertir de que el dinero que os dan es robado, mientras vosotros dormís a pierna suelta , bastante hacemos con invertir tiempo en intentar abriros los ojos...no, amigo no. conozco jf desde hace casi 1 año y pico desde que comenzó vengo advirtiendo de lo que es.. vengo del mundo del cannabis y te puedo asegurar que jf es humo.

con todos los argumentos que han puesto aquí, con canopy growth diciendo que jf es un mentiroso cuando anuncio que eran partners , fotos robadas, el historial de los jefes etc es obvio lo que es.

denunciar los perjudicados que hoy igual no los hay pero poco falta





0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io







hasta ahora si te fijas, casi todo eran withdraws de prueba 20 30 € 15, ya han empezado las retiradas de 5 10 y 15k de los primeros.... la pirámide tiene que estar ya invertida....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 1. 40 pavos a cambio de "captar", "reclutar"... a un cliente.. para mí es lo mismo.



¿Es lo mismo 40 pavos que un 5% de todo lo que invierta otra persona?
¿Conoces la diferencia entre una estafa piramidal y un beneficio puntual?



alexdevigo dijo:


> 2. No pago directamente a esos países, pero como si lo hiciera. La diferencia es que una multinacional tiene que hacer ingeniería fiscal más o menos sofisticada y JF no.



Pagas DIRÉCTAMENTE a cuentas en esos paises. Tu mismo lo has dicho: Lituania.
¿Consideras "sofisticado" que una multinacional tenga una cuenta de banco en los paises que opera?



alexdevigo dijo:


> 3. Si te ponen una pistola en la mano, no significa que tengas que suicidarte. Para mí fue mitad y mitad irresponsabilidad de unos y otros.



Portar armas de fuego es ilegal. Busca otro ejemplo para que te lo tumbe.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. Yo no juego con dinero de nadie. Yo soy un Futuro ex-himbersor (7 días y contando, ).



Estas promoviendo una Ponzi.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 5. La valoración de que los datos son correctos o no sale de tus opinión subjetiva. A menos que hayas hecho una auditoría forensic.



Muéstrame los datos correctos sobre la facturación de esa empresa. ¿Conoces alguna empresa en el mundo entero donde puedas invertir y que ésta no tenga sus datos de facturación?



alexdevigo dijo:


> En el sector inmobiliario hay referidos, pero se llaman agentes inmobiliarios y tienden a vender mierda a precio de oro. Y que se especula con futuros (vender opciones de compra), también es cierto. Se compra una expectativa de revalorización y retorno.



Un agente inmobiliario te vende una vivienda que puedes ver y tocar. ¿Dónde estan las plantas que supuestamente apadrinas? ¿Te las puedes llevar a casa?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Ojo cuidado. Todo este rollo no es para defender JF, pero al menos que atacalos con datos que permitan ir a la policía y que se los lleven puestos, no con conjeturas y suposiciones.
> 
> Me voy a tomar unas cervezas, hasta mañana gente.



Ese rollo es para mantener a la Ponzi el máximo timepo posible para que tú recibas tu dinero. Esta clarinete.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Es lo mismo 40 pavos que un 5% de todo lo que invierta otra persona?
> 1. ¿Conoces la diferencia entre una estafa piramidal y un beneficio puntual?
> 
> 2. Pagas DIRÉCTAMENTE a cuentas en esos paises. Tu mismo lo has dicho: Lituania.
> ...



1.Te cambio el ejemplo. ¿Que te parece el marketing de afiliación de Amazon? ¿Mejor así?

2. ¿Lituania es un paraíso fiscal,?¿está en la UE o lo he soñado? Si me dijeras de transferir dinero a Bahamas o Panamá...

3. Bla bls bla...

4. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Presunta o ya estás convencido? Si tienes la certeza de un delito y no lo denuncias creo que se podría tipificar como encubrimiento.

5. No tengo dato alguno y, sinceramente,, a estas alturas, tampoco me interesa.me quedan menos de 12 horas para ser estafado. 

6. Que yo sepa también se comercializan viviendas sobre plano. No son tangibles, son promesas. Eres muy joven y no te acuerdas de la cooperativa PSV... o tantos y tantos esqueletos de edificios con gente que se quedó pillado habiendo dado ya entradas y mensualidades. 

Intuyo tu inquina con JF porque tú debes ser del sector ladrillil (en otros hilos presumes de múltiples propiedades y operaciones inmobiliarias y de apretar a vendedores necesitados...) y claro, te jode que se vaya la inversión a canales alternativos.

¿No te da vergüenza apretar a vendedores necesitados? ¿No les estás pagando por debajo del valor de mercado aprovechándote de sus desdichas (divorcios, herencias...)? Será legal, pero muy ético según tus estándares, no.

7. Mec. Demasiado tarde. A estas alturas de la semana que viene estaré, espero, a cero exposición en JF. Esta noche prometo pantallazo de la venta de las cosechas. Deseame suerte compañero.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Comentario de calidad. Patricia Conde y rabo, veo que lo de las ladyboys te ha afectado jaja


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Comentario de calidad. Patricia Conde y rabo, veo que lo de las ladyboys te ha afectado jaja



Y yo que conoces Tailandia muy bien.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y yo que conoces Tailandia muy bien.



No, pero no descarto con los 4700 pavos que supuestamente voy a cobrar irme una semanita. Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No, pero no descarto con los 4700 pavos que supuestamente voy a cobrar irme una semanita. Gracias por la sugerencia.



¡Serás maricón! Espero que te desplumen bien en JF.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Serás maricón! Espero que te desplumen bien en JF.



Pues se tiene que ir todo a la mierda en los próximos 5 días hábiles. Reza por mí.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Díselo a @FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pompero registrado hace dos días.



Jajaja. Lo dice alguien que criticaba a un 2009 jaja.

mostro genio figura crack mastodonte ídolo champion referente maquina artista elemento jefe fiera maestro socio golfo valiente héroe tanque fenómeno gacela tigre bestia titán animal gigante prenda semental coloso hacha mostrenco campeón helicóptero killer ciclón pieza brontosaurio vikingo vividor , crack, fiera, mostro, animal, máquina, gigante, artista, titán, caimán, tiranosaurio, superman, prenda, semental, ninja, figura, genio, tsunami, león, terminator, goliat, terremoto, tigre, vaquero, tanque, mole, samurai, coloso, paladin, willyrex, lobezno, velociraptor, espectro, vikingo, godzilla, caza de combate, campeón, adamantium, robocop, zeus, capitán, king kong, depredador, tornado, monster truck, presa canario, johnny bravo, mastodonte, coronel, héroe, canallita, champion, jefe, chulazo, truhan, maquinola


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> mostro genio figura crack mastodonte ídolo champion referente maquina artista elemento jefe fiera maestro socio golfo valiente héroe tanque fenómeno gacela tigre bestia titán animal gigante prenda semental coloso hacha mostrenco campeón helicóptero killer ciclón pieza brontosaurio vikingo vividor , crack, fiera, mostro, animal, máquina, gigante, artista, titán, caimán, tiranosaurio, superman, prenda, semental, ninja, figura, genio, tsunami, león, terminator, goliat, terremoto, tigre, vaquero, tanque, mole, samurai, coloso, paladin, willyrex, lobezno, velociraptor, espectro, vikingo, godzilla, caza de combate, campeón, adamantium, robocop, zeus, capitán, king kong, depredador, tornado, monster truck, presa canario, johnny bravo, mastodonte, coronel, héroe, canallita, champion, jefe, chulazo, truhan, maquinola



¡Al ignore, cocodrilo!


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Feb 2022)

0x6aE318DdE145BdDcfc839C7896F504d0EFa5Ce03 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





aquí sacan millones como si no costase xD mare meva....1m de jf a esta otra wallet


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 1.Te cambio el ejemplo. ¿Que te parece el marketing de afiliación de Amazon? ¿Mejor así?



No. Peor. Amazon es una plataforma que pone en contacto vendedores con compradores. El producto es real, y tu puedes comprarlo. Las afiliaciones de Amazon son entre el vendedor y el "afiliador".

Juicyfields no pone en contacto vendedores de marihuana con compradores de marihuana. Juicyfields se supone que se encarga de hacer de intermediario para, supuestamente, comprar una plantas que, supuestamente, ellos mismos venden.

Así que explícame tú la relación entre un promotor de un vendedor de Amazon, *donde el promotor y el vendedor se conocen y usan Amazon como plataforma*, con Juicyfields, donde los hinbersores tienen unas plantas virtuales que ni tan siquiera saben donde estan, mucho menos quien las va a comprar. 

Ahora corre a buscarme otro ejemplo.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 2. ¿Lituania es un paraíso fiscal,?¿está en la UE o lo he soñado? Si me dijeras de transferir dinero a Bahamas o Panamá...



No has respondido a mi pregunta. ¿Qué coño haces tú mandando tu dinero a una cuenta en Lituania de una empresa afincada en Holanda?

Para que lo entiendas mejor. Yo tengo una cuenta con la filial Alemana de Renault Banque. El dinero no lo envío ni tan siquiera a Francia, sino a la oficina alemana (con el IBAN Alemán) de Renault Banque.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 3. Bla bls bla...



NO. Usas el ejemplo de portar armas de fuego. Te digo que es ilegal. Así que al parecer te has quedado "sin munición".



alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Presunta o ya estás convencido? Si tienes la certeza de un delito y no lo denuncias creo que se podría tipificar como encubrimiento.



Yo estoy absolútamente convencido y siempre lo he estado. Otra cosa es acusar sin que haya un juicio por medio.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 5. No tengo dato alguno y, sinceramente,, a estas alturas, tampoco me interesa.me quedan menos de 12 horas para ser estafado.



Te quedan 12 horas para pillar el dinero de los pobres incautos de debajo tuya, si no eres tú el pobre incauto en cuyo momento lo sabremos porque desaparecerás como @************, aunque Manu se fue por apaleamiento masivo.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 6. Que yo sepa también se comercializan viviendas sobre plano. No son tangibles, son promesas. Eres muy joven y no te acuerdas de la cooperativa PSV... o tantos y tantos esqueletos de edificios con gente que se quedó pillado habiendo dado ya entradas y mensualidades.



Tengo casi 45 años chaval. Y efectívamente, TAMBIÉN hay estafas en el mundo inmobiliario, ¿y?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Intuyo tu inquina con JF porque tú debes ser del sector ladrillil (en otros hilos presumes de múltiples propiedades y operaciones inmobiliarias y de apretar a vendedores necesitados...) y claro, te jode que se vaya la inversión a canales alternativos.



Hay una gran diferencia entre "intuir" y "saber". Por ejemplo, quienes intuyen cosas son gilipollas pues no tienen pruebas para defender sus puntos. Yo poseo 4 viviendas en propiedad, las cuales compro a gente con problemas y alquilo a estudiantes extranjeros. Además, una de mis 5 primeras posiciones en mi cartera de valores es Pfizer, la que vende las kakunas. ¿y?

Absolútamente nada de ésto es ilegal, mucho menos inmoral.



alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿No te da vergüenza apretar a vendedores necesitados? ¿No les estás pagando por debajo del valor de mercado aprovechándote de sus desdichas (divorcios, herencias...)? Será legal, pero muy ético según tus estándares, no.



No, porque no aprieto a nadie. No compares una Ponzi con vender un piso que una persona compró con una española, sabiendo como son las españolas, o porque unos padres no tuvieron la decencia de arreglar su herencia en vida, como han hecho por ejemplo los mios.

Las viviendas son productos verdaderos y su compraventa se hace delante de notarios, con firma y conocimiento por todas las partes. ¿Quieres comparar eso con vender la moto de las plantitas virtuales? Prueba de nuevo.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 7. Mec. Demasiado tarde. A estas alturas de la semana que viene estaré, espero, a cero exposición en JF. Esta noche prometo pantallazo de la venta de las cosechas. Deseame suerte compañero.



Demasiado tarde no. Justo a tiempo. Tu recibirás tu dinero obtenido en base a que otros entren en la Ponzi. Lo que con algo de suerte no podrás volver a hacer si nosotros podemos impedirlo.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Así que explícame tú la relación entre un promotor de un vendedor de Amazon, *donde el promotor y el vendedor se conocen y usan Amazon como plataforma*, con Juicyfields, donde los hinbersores tienen unas plantas virtuales que ni tan siquiera saben donde estan, mucho menos quien las va a comprar.
> 
> 2. No has respondido a mi pregunta. ¿Qué coño haces tú mandando tu dinero a una cuenta en Lituania de una empresa afincada en Holanda?
> Para que lo entiendas mejor. Yo tengo una cuenta con la filial Alemana de Renault Banque. El dinero no lo envío ni tan siquiera a Francia, sino a la oficina alemana (con el IBAN Alemán) de Renault Banque.
> ...



1. No hay más sordo que el que no quiere oir. Te puse un bonito cuadro con los socios de JF hace un par de páginas y un enlace de google maps con su ubicación. Se ve que contestas con el piloto automático o que cuando algo no te interesa, "pasas". Vuelve a repetirme que el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos tienes dinero para pagarnos a todos los depositantes de una entidad media-grande. Creo que las risas se han escuchado en Beijing.

2. Se llama libre circulación de capitales, es un fundamento de la UE. Si fuera ilegal no me dejaría hacerlo, además desde una entidad bancaria española. Spoiler, " lo voy a declarar todito a Hacienda".

3. Ostia, que ingenioso, un gallifante.

4. *Ah bueno, si tú estás convencido, entonces será así. *

5. Quedan 5 horitas. Y luego toda la semana, día tras día cayendo pasta. Y si las últimas entran el lunes o martes de la semana que viene, pues tampoco me importaría.

Si cobro, iré a una scort, pensaré en este hilo, y lo disfrutaré a tu salud, amigo.

6. Ah, coño, como los pisos se pueden ver y tocar y las plantas no..., excepto por las fotos y visitas a las plantaciones... que reconozcas que hay estafas inmobiliarias ya es un avance.

Este chaval apenas tiene 3 años menos que tú.

7. Esto es internet y tú puedes decir que tienes X o Z. De momento el de los pantallazos soy yo.

Pide trabajo en equipo de investigación crack.

A partir de ahora, pues me encomiendo a JF, y serán los pantallazos, o ausencia de los mismos los que determinen si he vivido una mentira o si voy a cobrar lo que se me ha prometido.

Me da pereza contestarte. Voy a ver un par de pelis para hacer tiempo hasta la 01.00 aprox. 

Un saludo.

PD. Aquí dejo mi referido.

*https://juicyfields.io/?source=feministode izquierdas*
PD.2 Es bromuro shur.


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (20 Feb 2022)

Como encuentro tus vídeos?


----------



## Können (20 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *¿Porque su actividad económica no consiste en prestar servicios financieros, y su sede no está en España? Así, de primera*s.
> 
> Otro que aparece en el listado acaba de ser autorizado por el Banco de España para prestar servicios de plataforma de criptomonedas es
> 
> ...



*y que podrían estar realizando algún tipo de actividad de captación de fondos o prestando algún servicio de naturaleza financiera*

Bueno, en cualquier caso, entonces la evolución natural, si no es una estafa presunta, es que Juicy Fields sea autorizada. 

Question: ¿Ha iniciado Juicy Fields, los trámites para con la CNMV?


----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Feb 2022)

*FeministoDeIzquierdas*​
Te quedan 12 horas para pillar el dinero de los pobres incautos de debajo tuya, si no eres tú el pobre incauto en cuyo momento lo sabremos porque desaparecerás como @************, aunque Manu se fue por apaleamiento masivo.

Que tal estas SEÑOR ROCKEFELLER?? Veo que pones mucho empeño, pero sigues tan confundido, nuevamente das por hecho cosas sin contractar nada ni informarte mejor, por eso tantas meteduras de patas. No me he ido, y tampoco hubo ningún apaleamiento masivo como afirmas, más bien que no voy a perder mi tiempo en un foro que no respeta la libertad de expresión, y te borra todos los mensajes sin dar explicaciones, me he dado cuenta que es un foro de amiguetes que si piensas diferente y pone en evidencia a sus usuarios más activos te banean o te borra los mensajes donde les demuestran que juzgan y afirman sin contractar informaciones oficiales.

Amigo ROCKEFELLE, tu que dices tener pruebas de las IPS, me acuosas de multicuentas, si fuera cierto que controlas las IPS y tienes esas pruebas, verías que solo tengo una cuenta. Seguid contando el cuento como queráis en vuestro foro de amiguis. A ver si te enteras que todos los que no hablen mal de juicyfields se llaman Manu y todos soy yo


----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Feb 2022)

Können dijo:


> *y que podrían estar realizando algún tipo de actividad de captación de fondos o prestando algún servicio de naturaleza financiera*
> 
> Bueno, en cualquier caso, entonces la evolución natural, si no es una estafa presunta, es que Juicy Fields sea autorizada.
> 
> Question: ¿Ha iniciado Juicy Fields, los trámites para con la CNMV?



La CNMV es el organismo encargado de supervisar e inspeccionar los mercados de valores españoles y la actividad de cuantos intervienen en los mismos.

Supongo que lo sabias, pero por la pregunta creo que no sabes distinguir entre intermediación financiera y el mercado de valores. Y si sabes distinguir entre intermediación financiera y el mercado de valores, entonces no sabes a que se dedica Juicyfields


----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Feb 2022)

Que tal SEÑOR CALAMARO? así de falso como tu foto de los billetes que querías que pensáramos que eran tuyos y realmente demostré que eran de Andrés Calamaro, sigues falseando la información y te abre una cuenta en youtube con el nombre de Finanzas Manu y publicas 3 videos de un italiano que no para de decir chorradas, yo te puedo subir también videos diciendo chorradas de cualquier empresa, pero eso no tiene ningún peso ni credibilidad.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Bueno, bueno... traigo el mensaje del Señor... Esta puede ser una gran semana.

Ordenada la primera transferencia de 2938, a ver si llega. Si lo hace, las ordenaré sucesivamente hasta el agotar el saldo.

Gracias por vuestros deseos de que llegase este momento.


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (21 Feb 2022)

Porque tanto denunciar no quedáis en el parque d ellos patos? Pareces belen esteban con tanta demanda vaya país se nos está quedando de maricas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Feb 2022)

Toda criptomoneda es un sistema Ponzi, os guste o no.

Igual que el sistema de las pensiones.

Explotarán a largo plazo. ¿Cuando? No se sabe exactamente, pero sucederá, eso es un hecho científico e inevitable.

¿Te saldrás antes de tiempo, habiendo hecho pingües beneficios, o por el contrario te verás hundido en la mierda? Quien sabe...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Feb 2022)

Al menos con Afinsa/Forum te daban sellos (en una primera época), vaya negocios hacéis algunos


----------



## Rexter (21 Feb 2022)

Que aprendas a escribir, pedazo de TONTO.

No te sabes expresar en español vas a entender los conceptos más básicos de nuestra ley.


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (21 Feb 2022)

Que más te da tienes miedo de algo? Porque no lo entiendo la verdad, me hace pensar que sabes más que los inversores


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (21 Feb 2022)

La verdad que cara de bueno no tiene jaja tiene cara de cima de la pirámide


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (21 Feb 2022)

Pero de que te acusa?


----------



## toniguada (21 Feb 2022)

buff ponte gafas, que me digas el color de la fachada  esta pintanda de otro color pues sera tomada en fechas distintas pero el suelo es el mismo


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (21 Feb 2022)

Esta tarde seminario de JF en zoom


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

Reportado por SPAM.


----------



## MasMax (21 Feb 2022)

Todos sabemos que es una JuicyFields es una ponzi.

Los que le metan dinero para sacarle algo antes de que pete, dependen de los nuevos incautos que entren. No esperéis que digan: "sí, es un timo, no entréis".

Si son incautos que de verdad se creen la majadería de esa empresa, dan pena.

Si son conscientes de lo que es, son malas personas.

Aquí tenéis otra JuicyFields.









What Happened to the $650 Million Dollar Cannabis Ponzi Scheme - And How to Spot One


Sixty-year-old Robert Russell from Duvall was charged by the US Securities and Exchange commission with violations of federal securities law, reports the...




cannabis.net


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

¿Ya te chaparon la otra cuenta, pompero de mierda?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

Opinion de JuicyFields: ¿Plataforma de crowdgrowing o estafa en 2022? - Secreto Capital | Negocia el Presente y Disfruta el Futuro


Hablamos claro sobre JuicyFields, lo mejor y lo peor. Descubre si merece la pena invertir tu dinero en el mercado emergente del crowdgrowing.




secretocapital.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

"La industria del cannabis será una de las más rentables en 2024. Es el momento de entrar"


El inicio de la despenalización del consumo de marihuana en diferentes lugares del mundo está dando alas a una nueva industria que busca soluciones alternativas para encontrar inversores




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

El esquema Ponzi o estafa piramidal - la vecina financiera


El esquema ponzi o estafa piramidal es un engaño que lleva estafando a inversores más de 150 años, te explico lo que es y como evitar caer en la estafa.




vecinafinanciera.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

¡Que se besen!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

Y tú tampoco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Acabo de mirar la página 4.

1. No sé de que foto me estas hablando Manu, pues yo NUNCA he puesto ninguna foto de nadie en ningún mensaje en mi vida. Ni en éste hilo, ni en ningún otro hilo, ni en ninguna intervención mia.

2. Tampoco puedo borrar posts de otros usuarios (que yo sepa). Puedo ver IPs, pero no eliminar contenido. Creo que te equivocas de usuario. Fíjate bien en el nombre y se eso lo discutes con quien sea.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

Pompero registrado el 21-2-2022.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

¿Me estas amenazando Manu?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Lo que acabas de hacer ("ten cuidado") es una amenaza. Mas aún porque es injustificada. Mas aún cuando acabas de leer que yo no pongo fotos de nadie en ningún sitio.


----------



## Rexter (21 Feb 2022)

Veo que el hilo se ha desvirtuado completamente gracias a las intervenciones de los personajazos venidos de JF. Que viendo el nivel que hay en el inversor medio (fuera de los que entran sabiendo que es un ponzi) no me dará pena alguna que pierdan la pasta.

Un tonto y su dinero no aguantan mucho tiempo juntos. 

Ya me empieza incluso a dar igual que la gente caiga. Será que con la edad uno se vuelve más cínico.
Tienes que ser un troll barato.

Porque no se puede ser tan TONTO.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Ésto es una amenaza, Manu.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Veo que el hilo se ha desvirtuado completamente gracias a las intervenciones de los personajazos venidos de JF. Que viendo el nivel que hay en el inversor medio (fuera de los que entran sabiendo que es un ponzi) no me dará pena alguna que pierdan la pasta.
> 
> Un tonto y su dinero no aguantan mucho tiempo juntos.
> 
> ...



Ése es el objetivo de los promotores Ponzi de Juicyfields. Yo seguiré tranquilamente que tengo nuevas entregas. Estoy preparando una sobre la Ponzi de las pensiones que espero os guste.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Disculpas aceptadas. Y la próxima vez Manu clarifica para quien va cada mensaje. Por ejemplo, puedes usar el siguiente formato:

- @ElMejor46 Si a ti no te gustaría que engañaran a tu madre o cualquier familiar o amigo en una Ponzi, deberías considerar añadir a otros en una Ponzi solo para que tú ganes dinero. Hay mil formas mas limpias de hacerlo. Por ejemplo, puedes seguir mi hilo de dividendos.
- @David_St Excelente trabajo de investigación. Al parecer (ya lo has puesto) llevan sacados varios millones así que la Ponzi debería empezar a caer pronto.
- @TylerDurden99, @Rexter Generalmente las Ponzis suelen dar un par de últimos coletazos antes de implosionar y creo que esta gente organizarán un par de eventos o tres a lo largo del 2022. Será interesante ver como se va desarrollando el tema.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es un buen apunte la verdad, así que paso a explicar mi posición personal sobre el tema.
> 
> Yo tengo una cartera con varios valores. En mi top5 se encuentra Pfizer. Como imagino sabrás la bolsa se ha pegado una buena hostia, reventando sobre todo valores especulativos. En otro el retrasado mental profundo de @EGO, haciendo honor a su retraso, se vanagloriaba pensando, erróneamente, que como yo tengo acciones de Pfizer pues igual también tengo de las otras, sin entender que a nivel de fundamentales y de negocios son cosas muy distintas. Al pobrecito de @EGO el cerebro no le dá para mas. En cualquier caso mis acciones dividenderas son públicas y cualquiera las puede saber mirando mi hilo de dividendos. Jamás he tenido BioNtech, ni Novamax, ni ModeRNA, ni Valneva.
> 
> ...



Vale.

Quizás no fuí del todo claro,

para mí que inviertas en Pfizer, es como que inviertas en una Productora de Porno de Violaciones de Bebés.


Absolutamente injustificable.



Por eso me llama tanto la atención que lo hayas traído a colación a un hilo que no tiene nada que ver.

Hilo además donde pretendías arrojar luz sobre una estafa oscura.


Saludos.


----------



## laresial (21 Feb 2022)

Otra empresa que demostró ser una estafa Ponzi

Finiko

Daban hasta un 1% diario de días laborales, 284% anual.

Estalló hace poco...

Finiko collapses amid criminal investigation & death threats

Top Finiko Crypto Pyramid Executive Arrested in Russia’s Tatarstan – Bitcoin News


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

Los multicuentas como tú sois carne de baneo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2022)

¡Aprende a escribir, hijnorante!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Si. Exáctamente eso.

Pero oshe, que es un negocio legítimo blao blao.


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (21 Feb 2022)

Hola chicos!

A las 5:00 pm en un rato hay un seminario dee Juicy fields por si os quereis meter


Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting

A ver que cuentan,

Por otro lado he conseguido una cita el viernes en las "oficinas" de Valencia 




Con un tal Robin Silver y Daniel a ver si aparece alguien... Trabajo en el sector farmacéutico y a ver hay empresas bastantes consolidadas en el tema canabbis medicinal con las que trabajo, he tirado por ahí para hablar con ellos a ver que es lo que me cuentan y realmente a ver si saben del tema. (si es que aparece alguien)

Os voy contando!


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (21 Feb 2022)

Y este link es el ultimo videeo que han subido a LinkedIn, de los "resultados" del mes, en el webinar voy a preguntarles si pueden pasarnos un archivo de los ultimos datos de numeros de la empresa a ver que contestan jajajaja


----------



## MasMax (21 Feb 2022)

ohsimegustamamamio dijo:


> Y este link es el ultimo videeo que han subido a LinkedIn, de los "resultados" del mes, en el webinar voy a preguntarles si pueden pasarnos un archivo de los ultimos datos de numeros de la empresa a ver que contestan jajajaja



Y los comentarios de los retrasados expertos inversores? Aunque la mayoría son bots


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Mamón, me has pisado el muñeco.

Estaba a punto de desenmascarar a éste. Venía con el típico colegueo en plan "vengo a ayudar" para luego "sorprenderse" de que "en realidad" los de Juicyfields pues resulta que no son una Ponzi.

Estaba esperando a que saliera con la sorpresa pero creo que ya no lo hará...una pena.

Al próximo hay que darle algo mas de cuerda que si no no se ahorcan


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (21 Feb 2022)

Claro que es una ponzi jajaja con todas sus letras, si no tiene ni pies ni cabeza lo que cuentan. Os he pasado el video para que vierais lo subrealista que es todo, y si os habeis metido al webinar ya flipais


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Solo pasaba por aquí.


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (21 Feb 2022)

con que banco lo has retirado?


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

ohsimegustamamamio dijo:


> con que banco lo has retirado?



Orangebank.


----------



## Rexter (21 Feb 2022)

Como si cobrar al principio no fuese algo común en todas las estafas Ponzi. Al principio hay que dar un poco de confianza, y cuando juntas unos cuantos milloncejos ya chapas el chiringuito. No vas a montar todo el tinglado para llevarte cuatro perras.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Se Se
Se habrán equivocado de botón y en vez que robarme me han metido pasta en la cuenta. Tengo el calendario de estafas de esta semana

Lunes 2938. (recibida)
Martes 2939
Miércoles 2940
Jueves 2941
Viernes 2942

Total, 14700.

Es un ponzi pilatos jaja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Se Se
> 
> 
> Se habrán equivocado de botón y en vez que robarme me han metido pasta en la cuenta. Tengo el calendario de estafas de esta semana
> ...



No sé si me he perdido algo, pero no veo la foto de la transferencia bancaria por ninguna parte.

¿Es un problema con mi PC o con algún enlace?

Que alguien me lo clarifique si es tan amable. Gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Como si cobrar al principio no fuese algo común en todas las estafas Ponzi. Al principio hay que dar un poco de confianza, y cuando juntas unos cuantos milloncejos ya chapas el chiringuito. No vas a montar todo el tinglado para llevarte cuatro perras.



Efectívamente. Es algo que llevo diciendo desde siempre.

*TODAS LAS PONZI NECESITAN OBLIGATORIAMENTE PALMEROS QUE EMPIECEN GANANDO PASTA*. Si no, es una estafa sencilla y no una Ponzi, y no se puede preservar en el tiempo.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Perdón por el retraso. Lo prometido es deuda. Prometo ser más diligente en posteriores ocasiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso. Lo prometido es deuda. Prometo ser más diligente en posteriores ocasiones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952584



Sin problemas. Y eso te honra.

No es que no estés en la ponzi, pero al menos si que has demostrado que sigues pudiendo ser víctima, que siempre ha sido la opción b) que yo he barajado.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Si JF se va a la mierda el miércoles seré víctima.
Si cobro el jueves, al menos ya tendré más de lo que yo metí, 10k, por lo que seré "ex pardillo" 
Y si cobro el viernes seré Palmero Premium. No sé que tiene que ver la gente de La Palma en todo esto...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Si Manu. Por ejemplo, tú nunca pusiste ni una sola transacción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si JF se va a la mierda el miércoles seré víctima.
> Si cobro el jueves, al menos ya tendré más de lo que yo metí, 10k, por lo que seré "ex pardillo"
> Y si cobro el viernes seré Palmero Premium. No sé que tiene que ver la gente de La Palma en todo esto...



Exáctamente así.

Serás palmero premium, y sabrás que de momento no estás en la parte baja de la ponzi.

Otra cosa es que puedas dormir con ello.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Este me lo he currado mejor. El otro era muy burdo. Me voy a tomar unas birras. Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952612
> 
> Este me lo he currado mejor. El otro era muy burdo. Me voy a tomar unas birras. Mañana más y mejor.



A menos que fuera un photoshop muy obvio yo de entrada no tengo porque decir que la foto sea falsa. Para mi, es válida mientras no se demuestre lo contrario.

Pero como siempre he dicho, y me podeis ver las citas, el hecho de cobrar es NECESARIO para la Ponzi.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Te he hecho una guía por si un día te metes. De nada. 

Mañana retiro 2939, el miercoles 2940, el jueves 2941 y el viernes 2942 hasta dejar el saldo a cero.

Un saludo


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

De la venta van al balance (esquina superior derecha del pantallazo que te acabo de mandar) y del balance bien reinviertes o retiras.

Yo retiro con el cronograma expuesto anteriormente. No creo que sea discreto que te vengan 14700 euros del tirón desde una cuenta de Lituania. Prueba a hacerlo tú y me cuentas.

Mañana prometo más pantallazos.

Hasta mañana amigos.
jf
PD. Un saludo a los colegas del telegram forocochero de JF. "Lambo o puente"


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Feb 2022)

Párate un poco a pensar, es que no quería entra en debates porque para que luego me borren los mensajes, no pierdo mi tiempo.

Te explico SEÑOR CALAMARO, ha cobrado las 200 plantas y así lo refleja el balance de su cuenta juicyfields, pero el monto lo va a retirar poco a poco, en cantidades inferiores a 3000€. Y como eres tan listo sabrás los motivos.


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Feb 2022)

Una cosa que no me ha quedado clara todavía, Orlando también soy yo???


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Feb 2022)

Lo de sacar fraccionadamente no es por hacienda sino porque los bancos en ocasiones han bloqueado transferencias entrantes por importes gordos. Y piden documentación adicional. Evidentemente no son muy amigos del crowlending y suelen devolver el importe a JF y la gente tiene que sacarlo fraccionadamente o por cripto. El susto se lo llevaron, eso sí.

Yo conozco el caso de un chaval que no tuvo mejor idea que sacar más de 8k del tirón y otro de ing de 5000 y pico... Les pudo el ansia.

Yo prefiero, partido a partido. Mañana más pantallazos jugosos.


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo de sacar fraccionadamente no es por hacienda sino porque los bancos en ocasiones han bloqueado transferencias entrantes por importes gordos. Y piden documentación adicional. Evidentemente no son muy amigos del crowlending y suelen devolver el importe a JF y la gente tiene que sacarlo fraccionadamente o por cripto. El susto se lo llevaron, eso sí.
> 
> Yo conozco el caso de un chaval que no tuvo mejor idea que sacar más de 8k del tirón y otro de ing de 5000 y pico... Les pudo el ansia.
> 
> Yo prefiero, partido a partido. Mañana más pantallazos jugosos.



El que entienda un poco de fiscalidad sabe que no es por hacienda porque retiras directamente a una cuenta bancaria en España.


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Feb 2022)

Esa ultima wallet es de un exchange que no exige kyc por lo que supongo xD 








OKEx CEO LIES? Personal investigation on OKEx wallets condition


OKEx CEO LIES? Personal investigation on OKEx wallets condition



bitcointalk.org





exchange Cryptocurrency Exchange | Bitcoin Exchange | Crypto Exchange


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (22 Feb 2022)

Todo el vídeo para venderte un libro no se pero eso si me parece más fake que jf


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Megustanloscoñossudados dijo:


> Todo el vídeo para venderte un libro no se pero eso si me parece más fake que jf



Ese video, que es de julio del 21, lo ví yo antes de decidirme a meterme en noviembre. Fíjate el caso que le hice. 

Si me hubiera metido en julio... ya llevaría 3 cosechas, que lástima.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Vengo, dejo esto y me voy. 

Calendario de estafas inversa.

Lunes 2938. (recibida)
Martes 2939 (recibida)
Miércoles 2940
Jueves 2941
Viernes 2942

Total, 14700.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Manu, en la boca habrá que darte a ti, pues DE MOMENTO ABSOLÚTAMENTE NADA INDICA QUE NO SEA UNA PONZI, Y TODO APUNTA A QUE LO ES.

Que tú no tengas (con perdón) ni puñetera idea de lo que es una ponzi no quiere decir que lo que tienes frente a tus ojos no lo sea.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

La noticia es que una empresa mueve dinero entre sus propias cuentas.

Me pinchas y no sangro.

A ver si les queda saldo para pagarme estos días. 

Actualizo estado de situación. Las cuentas claras y el chocolate (perdón por el chiste malo), espeso.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Soy pobre, no como tú, por eso me tengo que arriesgar a estos ¿ponzis?

Y de Philipp Plein, pues también, algunos caprichitos pero poca cosa. Prefiero que me regalen. Mañana, si no quiebra, deleitaré al personal con más pantallazos jugosos.

Si que están caras las piedrecitas.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que esta estafa es tan obvia, nadie ha montado una plataforma de afectados preventivamente.

Voy a ir avisando a un bufete de abogados para ir preparando la denuncia.

De momento les voy a denunciar yo por no saber estafar.

A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad. Y ahora me encuentro que no solo no es así sino que estos HDLGP me están pagando. ¿Pero que sindiós es esto? Encima me van a hacer declarar a Hacienda el rendimiento del capital mobiliario, ¿quién cojones me paga la gestoría ahora? Si yo lo que quería era perder pasta para pagar menos IRPF y ahora me sube la base imponible.

Me han contestado de soporte diciéndome que les perdone, que estoy haciendo de gancho, y que prometen estafar a los que vengan después. De momento no me fío, y a cualquiera que se quiera meter aquí buscando un ponzi les digo que lo hacen fatal. Ni multinivel ni nada. Estos son unos aficionados comparados con grandes estafas patrias (Sofico, Rumasa...) eso eran estafas como Dios manda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad.



Como dueño del hilo te pregunto: ¿Quién te ha prometido que ibas a perder dinero?

De hecho, ¿es verdad o mentira que yo mismo he repetido REITERADAMENTE que una Ponzi solo puede funcionar cuando hay gente que gana dinero, que atrae a otras personas, y que ésto hace que la Ponzi colapse?

A ver si tienes lo que hay que tener para responder con la verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

En otras palabras: Que has mentido, has montado un hombre de paja, y ahora toca recular cambiando de tema.

No es la primera vez, Manu, así que no sé porque ni me sorprende.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

En este hilo se ha afirmado *categóricamente* que JF es un PONZI, con todas las letras. 

Y ya sé que los Ponzis pagan al principios y tal, pero esta broma lleva ya casi dos años y no da reventado. Y claro, ahora ya empezamos con que si la vida media de los Ponzis es X a Z, y a mí me parecen excusas de mal pagador. Espero que no te sepa mal.

Porque si ahora yo no reinvierto porque me fío de lo que en este hilo se dice y JF aguanta unos añitos, pues imagínate el coste de oportunidad brutal que estoy perdiendo. ¿Y eso quién me lo compensa?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Perdona, me he equivocado de usuario. Creí que respondía al que dice que aqui se le ha dicho que seguro que iba a perder dinero.

Te pido disculpas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En este hilo se ha afirmado *categóricamente* que JF es un PONZI, con todas las letras.



Pero eso no es lo que acabas de escribir, listillo. Aqui tu frase:



alexdevigo dijo:


> A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad.



Responde si tienes lo que hay que tener, ¿es eso verdad o estas mintiendo?

Venga hombretón, a ver si tienes lo que hay que tener.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Repito, me equivoqué de usuario Manu.

En cualquier caso, por enésima vez, si una Ponzi no paga es entonces una estafa simple.

El problema de la Ponzi es que nunca sabes cuando va a caer.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pero eso no es lo que acabas de escribir, listillo. Aqui tu frase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo si veo un hilo que pone "CUIDADO" ... pues llámame loco, pero me hace pensar en "DANGER, CACA, NO TOCAR, MUERTE, ALGO MALO", y me hace ALEJARME. Y si se me dice que me ALEJE de algo es que ese algo me va a causar un PERJUICIO, en este caso patrimonial.

Si me dices que esa no es la intención de la palabra cuidado en el título del hilo te pido mis más sinceras disculpas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Yo si veo un hilo que pone "CUIDADO" ... pues llámame loco, pero me hace pensar en "DANGER, CACA, NO TOCAR, MUERTE, ALGO MALO", y me hace ALEJARME. Y si se me dice que me ALEJE de algo es que ese algo me va a causar un PERJUICIO, en este caso patrimonial.
> 
> Si me dices que esa no es la intención de la palabra cuidado en el título del hilo te pido mis más sinceras disculpas



Repito tu frase: "A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad."

Mi pregunta es: ¿Quién te ha prometido eso?

"Cuidado" significa, literalmente, que hay que tener cuidado porque Juicyfields, a espera de que salte todo por los aires, tiene toda la pinta de ser una Ponzi.

Para cuando salte la Ponzi éste hilo será inútil porque ya no podrá ayudar a nadie.

Así que, la próxima vez, si vas a decir algo hazlo con información verdadera, porque lo que has hecho es mentir y exagerar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Usemos pues el método socrático: ¿Podrías definirme, así rapidito, las dos o tres características principales de una Ponzi? NO de una estafa piramidal, sino de una Ponzi (son cosas distintas y a veces se entremezclan).


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repito tu frase: "A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad."
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Quién te ha prometido eso?
> 
> ...







Mensaje 66 de este hilo.

Le dices a un usuario que si tú fueras él y tuvieras dinero en JF les pedirías que te devolviesen el dinero porque hay una pirámide y temes que colapse antes de recuperarlo.

*Afirmas en una misma frase la existencia de una piramide y que la misma va a colapsar, por eso aconsejas que retire su dinero, bajo el temor de perderlo.

A mí, como inversor o potencial inversor, leer eso me infunde temor. *


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Los ingresos de ayer y hoy te desean buenas noches.




Están esperando a sus compañeros de miércoles, jueves y viernes. Deseame lo mejor amigo.

Dame tu talla para comprarte la camiseta o pasa PayPal.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

No sabes distinguir la página oficial que termina en .io de la de un afiliado que es la .es

Como no te estudies la lección vas a terminar en septiembre.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Pero dejé a captura de la compra, ¿no era lo que querías?

Lo de la camiseta es para que no me reconozcan los porteros de Twenty           

Tienes razón con lo de caliente, voy tirando para la T4, paga JuicyFields.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

No, me voy a quedar en casita esperando la pasta. 
Aún me quedan 3 días para poder ser estafado.
Reza por mí, amigo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Feb 2022)

Que pena que aun no has aprendido, busca siempre informaciones en fuentes oficiales, porque sino acabaran por no creerte y no es porque no te esfuerza, sino porque buscas donde no es. Si quieres saber los socios de juicyfields, es tan fácil como entrar en su web oficial y luego contacta con dichos socios y les pregunta si tienen algo con juicyfields.

https: //juicyfields.io/es/partners




Para tu información han firmado un acuerdo con la empresa Formula Swiss AG con sede en Baar, Zug, en el centro de Suiza. Cada vez tienen mas acuerdos y mas socios, el tiempo lo dirá, pero se debería conceder la presunción de inocencia. Además, el que se mete sabe a lo que se expone, como casi con la mayoría de las inversiones.

Y sobre los movimientos de las wallet es algo totalmente normal, no significa nada.

Estoy esperando que algún día pongas una información contractada que realmente me sorprenda y me haga recapacitar, pero si sigues buscando en terceros sin credibilidad, solo me da por reírme


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

No, tengo las de Money Maker, King Plein... y alguna sudadera.

Pues parece el Marina Cies Beach Club. Desafortunadamente sí.

Ya sabes que soy más del sinatra. Siempre nos quedará el ONE. Además quiero conservar mis órganos.

Disculpas al resto de usuarios por el off topic. David, escribe mp. Que estamos ensuciando el hilo, hombre.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Feb 2022)

Ah, coño, no sabía que tenía la obligación de contestarte nada jaja. 

Mañana, con suerte, volveré con mis pantallazos. Y luego el jueves, y el viernes.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Que no entiendes de *FUENTES OFICIALES???? *No se si ir al oculista, pero en la pagina oficial https: //juicyfields.io/es/partners *NO VEO LA EMPRESA CANOPY GROWTH


*


----------



## qbit (23 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ponzi no invento nada , simplemente copio la idea a baldomera larra , española hija del famoso escritor.
> 
> Para quien no lo sepa
> 
> ...



La primera estafa piramidal seguramente sea tan antigua como el comercio, la prostitución o la guerra.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ya has demostrado que todos los manu soy yo    que perdido estas, y todos nos conectamos desde la misma ip


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Refréscame la memoria, que me has pillado unas cuantas veces    Venga SEÑOR CALAMARO


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954409
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu frase, literal: "A mí se me ha prometido en este hilo que si metía dinero ahí lo iba a perder con toda seguridad." 
Mi comentario del mensaje 66, literal: "El único motivo por el cual "por el momento" estas cobrando es porque otra gente esta entrando. Si yo fuera tú les pediría que me devuelvan el dinero antes de que la pirámide colápse".

Que a ti, como "Hibersor", una advertencia totalmente fundamentada te dé miendo no tiene absolútamente nada que ver con que "te digan" que ibas a perder dinero con toda seguridad.

De hecho, por enésima vez, una Ponzi necesita obligatoriamente que algunos inversores cobren.

Así que vuélve a mentir y te volveré a poner la cara colorada.


----------



## mol (23 Feb 2022)

Este culebron es mejor que lo de Putin, Biden, Ayuso y Casado juntos


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ah, coño, no sabía que tenía la obligación de contestarte nada jaja.
> 
> Mañana, con suerte, volveré con mis pantallazos. Y luego el jueves, y el viernes.



yo de ti aunque fuese un riesgo intentaba sacarlo todo de una, ni que sea en criptos.

por lo que nos cuentas te han devuelto tu dinero 3 mesese despues en comodos plazos xd




ha este ritmo no llega al viernes


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo de ti aunque fuese un riesgo intentaba sacarlo todo de una, ni que sea en criptos.
> 
> por lo que nos cuentas te han devuelto tu dinero 3 mesese despues en comodos plazos xd
> 
> ...



Si llega la transferencia hoy, colgaré el pantallazo correspondiente. No te preocupes.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si llega la transferencia hoy, colgaré el pantallazo correspondiente. No te preocupes.



entiendo que con el pago de hoy justo tendras lo que te has gastado en la camiseta de beneficio o ni llega no?

si lo tienes en el back office de JF solo son números.... mi recomierda es la misma.
esto sigue bajando



cuanta mas gente vea este hilo o el poco dinero que les queda, empezaran a sacar, creo que puede no llegar al viernes.

y habrás palmado una camiseta y 3 meses xD
desde el cariño =*


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

lo cierto es que en finanzas Jf Parece fino sabe cuando comprar ETH eso es así.

esperemos que el eth suba y no este haciendo un falso rebote y vuelva a los 2300

porque la exposición actual de la cuenta se considera de alto riesgo xD
el doble de ETH que de USDT

hay alguien al volante? xD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> Este culebron es mejor que lo de Putin, Biden, Ayuso y Casado juntos



Es todo muy standard de las estafas Ponzi.

Tratan de marear la perdiz mientras intentan colar la "parte buena" y así atraer mas gente, porque de eso depende la Ponzi.

Es como lo del forum filatélico. Si tú crees que te van a pagar un 35% en 108 dias y es sostenible es que mereces que te timen.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

llevo siguiendo esas wallets un año.....yo hice el otro post en foro estafas ompare!

que vallan a otro perro con ese hueso xD


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

te cuento una anecdota que me hizo creer que harian algo legal?

de feria en mexico consiguieron 30M








0xA23B4fEAff267efDC57AA711C01Aee79e257b2Dc - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





10 Días después cambiaron de wallet

o0 mexico? inversores de 30m ? o0








Juicy Fields alista convención de negocios sobre cannabis en México


Juicy Fields, una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo que conecta a posibles inversionistas con empresas de cannabis medicinal que buscan financiamiento, dio a conocer la realización de la convención de negocios The Cannabis Expo Mexico, que pretende reunir a expertos en la industria y...




www.sentidocomun.com.mx





a aquellos me da que les tuvieron que contar la verdad, y acto seguido devolverles el dinero xD si no jf pagando el 40% sobre esa base no seria un ponzi 

BOOM PEÑA!


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

@alexdevigo 



A ti te sale esto también? xD mare meva!


@David_St en el telegram de jf tienes un mensaje creo que de orlando xD o de manu IDK


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*Peta esta noche* 




*Realizaremos mantenimiento técnico en los servidores el miércoles 23 de febrero de 22:00 a 24:00 (GMT+1). La funcionalidad del sitio estará parcialmente cerrada durante este período. Pedimos disculpas por las molestias.

Ir comprando el champan *


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

1:37 JUICY CARE PARA AYUDAR A LOS DESFAVORECIDOS.


Parecidos razonables xD
El extracto cundo se presento la fundacion arbistar no lo encuentro pero fue similar xD


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo de ti aunque fuese un riesgo intentaba sacarlo todo de una, ni que sea en criptos.
> 
> por lo que nos cuentas te han devuelto tu dinero 3 mesese despues en comodos plazos xd
> 
> ...



Que lo saque escalonadamente no quiere decir que no pueda sacarlo todo de una vez.
Y los movimientos de las wallet son normales, ni que tuvieran solo una wallet  
Ten en cuenta que siguen invirtiendo para seguir creciendo. Por ejemplo, el 21 de febrero de 2022 Formula Swiss AG de Suiza ha vendido una participación del 20 % en la danesa Formula Swiss Medical a la suiza Juicy Fields AG en un acuerdo que valora la compañía de cannabis medicinal en Dinamarca en más de 100 millones de coronas danesas. El que no invierte no crece.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Peta esta noche*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955141
> 
> ...



No lo creo.

Me extrañaría muchísimo que la Ponzi petara tan pronto, aunque me puedo equivocar.

En general como mínimo debería aguantar varios meses mas, tirando por lo bajo. Pero todo es posible.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Que ganan con mentir con eso??? darles tiempo y estarán operativas para atender al publico. Si mienten tienen mas que perder que de ganar.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo cierto es que en finanzas Jf Parece fino sabe cuando comprar ETH eso es así.
> 
> esperemos que el eth suba y no este haciendo un falso rebote y vuelva a los 2300
> 
> ...



Me retracto ,igual de finanzas no. de comprar eth parece que si xd



************ dijo:


> el 21 de febrero de 2022 Formula Swiss AG de Suiza ha vendido una participación del 20 % en la danesa Formula Swiss Medical a la suiza Juicy Fields AG en un acuerdo que valora la compañía de cannabis medicinal en Dinamarca en más de 100 millones de coronas danesas. El que no invierte no crece.


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> entiendo que con el pago de hoy justo tendras lo que te has gastado en la camiseta de beneficio o ni llega no?
> 
> si lo tienes en el back office de JF solo son números.... mi recomierda es la misma.
> esto sigue bajando
> ...



No te preocupes. Hay reservas para camisetas.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te preocupes. Hay reservas para camisetas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955200



como te gusta fardar ....xD anda escondetela

yo en la cuenta corriente tengo mas xD


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> como te gusta fardar ....xD anda escondetela
> 
> yo en la cuenta corriente tengo mas xD



Estas son las cuentas españolas


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Estas son las cuentas españolas



Este comentario como el previo le gusta a hacienda ajajajaj anda para ya borra esas cosas y guardatela....esto es un ponzi!!! espero que todo ese dinero sea legitimo =*


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> como te gusta fardar ....xD anda escondetela
> 
> yo en la cuenta corriente tengo mas xD
> Ver archivo adjunto 955213



Veo que eres un hombre de cultura. 

Yo trato de no tener más de 100k (soy el único titular), pero si ING o Caixa petan ha dicho alguien que nos van a garantizar 100k jaja.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Veo que eres un hombre de cultura.
> 
> Yo trato de no tener más de 100k (soy el único titular), pero si ING o Caixa petan ha dicho alguien que nos van a garantizar 100k jaja.



tio poquito mas de 100k no seas tontorron sabes que no peta de un día a otro no son como esos ponzis donde andas invirtiendo, anda no te enfades =*


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tio poquito mas de 100k no seas tontorron sabes que no peta de un día a otro no son como esos ponzis donde andas invirtiendo, anda no te enfades =*



Macho, no seas cabrón. A partir del viernes, que pete. 
Déjame regocijarme estos tres días que quedan.
Normalmente las transferencias entran a partir de las 18.00 Reza por mí. 

De momento en la plataforma porque que la transferencia de 2940 de hoy está en camino.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

QUE DIOS DINERO TE ACOMPAÑE 
POR RESPETO A LOS QUE PIERDEN PASTA DEJA DE SER DE LOS PRIMEROS EN PONZIS CABRON!!!
QUE ES DINERO ROBADO A PARDILLOS.... 
EN LOS CAMINOS DEL SEÑOR TE CRUZARAS A ESTAFADOS Y NO PODRAS MIRARLE A LOS OJOS
AUN CON TODO QUE DIOS DINERO TE ACOMPAÑE AMEN! 

enserio rezo por que lo recuperes, pero por respeto no seas tan cochinooo! xD


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

David_St

*Y el portugués dice que no está a sueldo?*

*
Ver archivo adjunto 955193


No se si tiene un sueldo o no, pero que tenga un enlace de referido no quiere decir que tenga un sueldo

Y FinanzasManué tampoco?

Ver archivo adjunto 955197
Ver archivo adjunto 955201
*

Si te refieres a mi, no tengo un sueldo de juicyfields, pero ya me gustaría   , que pena que me borraron todos mis mensajes, pero tengo capturas 


TE ACUERDAS??? y mira que te dije que no ibas a encontrar mi referido en ningún sitio y que no pincharais en mi afiliado y mira por donde 2 usuarios del foro pincharon y actualmente he tenido 2 visitas desde este foro y es lo que yo no quería, tengo la sospecha que uno has podido ser tu 

*Y tampoco tienen partners en Méjico? Pues no dicen eso los admins de Telegram  
Ver archivo adjunto 955207
*
En su pagina oficial no tienen ningún socio en México y es la información valida


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ostia tío. Como cambian las tornas.

Si digo en noviembre que acabo de meterme en JF

"eres tonto, no sabes donde te metes"
"parece mentira que el siglo XXI todavía haya gente que se meta en Ponzis"
"para meter ahí vete mejor al casino"

Si digo en febrero que cobro...

"seguro que eres un gancho"
"te parecerá bonito aprovecharte de la gente"
"has tenido suerte y has podido cobrar"
"eres un palmero premium"

¿Autocrítica? Cero.


----------



## Tumama (23 Feb 2022)

Que pedazo de investigación te has mandado.

Esto es periodismo, y no el que sale en la tele.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*A que video te refieres??? a este que pone privado y no he podido ver   




SEÑOR CALAMARO, **todavía** conservo capturas de los billetes que pretendías fardar que eran tuyos 




Y resulta que ahora vas a ser un cantante famoso 


ya mismo me borran los mensajes, pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer.*


----------



## Tumama (23 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Personas a quien puedes verles la cara, que salen por la tele, y que aparecen en periódicos "de prestigio", aunque todo sea comprado. Por ejemplo, cualquiera puede comprar tiempo para anunciarse por la tele o radio, o incluso tener un artículo en la revista Forbes.



Lo peor es que durante tantos años mantengan algunas estafas, respaldados por medios como esos y nadie acuse a estos medios de cómplices, y aún siguen existiendo y recomendando inversiones o empresas, y la gente sigue cayendo.

La gente detrás de estos medios son EL gran enemigo a destruir. Sin el apoyo de ellos, estas estafas estarían muy limitadas.

Por ejemplo, un forero anónimo aquí, @David_St, está realizando una verdadera investigación por su cuenta, mientras que periodistas profesionales, que "viven de investigar y compartir información" con el público, a quienes les pagan para ello, no son "capaces" de una investigación semejante, salvo cuando es para atacar a algún político que no les gusta.

Los medios son la cabeza de todas las pirámides.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ya no te acuerdas??' que lastima que me borraron todos los mensajes, deje claro que ese referido lo saque de la web que estaba la estrategia que he seguido, porque luego como sabia que me ibas a recriminar por tener un afiliado y por eso luego puse el mío, para que vieras que no lo promociono y que desde hace un año no he metido a nadie con mi referido.

Pero ya sabemos que eres el numero uno para tergiversar las cosas, pero tu adelante, y si puedes a ver si descubres algo de juicyfields que me haga retractarme y plantearme sacar mi inversión, NO VAMOS A ESTAR A VER QUIEN TIENE EL NAVO MAS GRANDE, céntrate en juicyfields y no en los MANUE ni las multicuentas ni esas historias


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ostia tío. Como cambian las tornas.
> 
> Si digo en noviembre que acabo de meterme en JF
> 
> ...



en noviembre o eras un tonto o un temerario, mas parece la segunda que viste que era un ponzi reciente y tenia aceptación .....con su recorrido particular....podría durar 2 años incluso 3 y esta en 1,5 

todavía no has cobrado todo por ende si en febrero cobras habrás tenido una suerte del copón, y te habrás llevado 4000e de otros ihmversores que perderán su dinero....

si reinvirtieses probablemente como la mayoría serias un estafado...que es lo que suele suceder....que la gente no retira hasta que empiezan las turbulencias, pero mientras han pagado como reloj suizo jajajaj arbistar era mucho mas divertido tio.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

lo habras visto tu porque yo no lo he podido ver


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> Lo peor es que durante tantos años mantengan algunas estafas, respaldados por medios como esos y nadie acuse a estos medios de cómplices, y aún siguen existiendo y recomendando inversiones o empresas, y la gente sigue cayendo.
> 
> La gente detrás de estos medios son EL gran enemigo a destruir. Sin el apoyo de ellos, estas estafas estarían muy limitadas.
> 
> ...



Lo que voy a decir no lo digo con ironía, aunque no lo creáis estoy agradecido @David_St por el trabajo de investigación que se esta dando, pero saca la información de fuentes que no tienen credibilidad y por eso se equivoca mucho en sus afirmaciones, estoy esperando que algún día me sorprenda y de alguna información de peso y que yo no conozca.


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Feb 2022)

@************ ************ = finanzas manu ¿Que coño trama ahora el calvo?





Ahora mismito le pongo un cheque.


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> en noviembre o eras un tonto o un temerario, mas parece la segunda que viste que era un ponzi reciente y tenia aceptación .....con su recorrido particular....podría durar 2 años incluso 3 y esta en 1,5
> 
> todavía no has cobrado todo por ende si en febrero cobras habrás tenido una suerte del copón, y te habrás llevado 4000e de otros ihmversores que perderán su dinero....
> 
> si reinvirtieses probablemente como la mayoría serias un estafado...que es lo que suele suceder....que la gente no retira hasta que empiezan las turbulencias, pero mientras han pagado como reloj suizo jajajaj arbistar era mucho mas divertido tio.



La historia fue la siguiente. Estaba yo en FC y ví un hilo sobre JF y dije, "voy a probar por las risas" y 10k que metí.

Si cobro el jueves ya estaré en positivo. Y si cobro el viernes, pues habrá finalizado mi experiencia en JF que, en lo que a mí respecta, habrá sido totalmente satisfactoria.

Son 4700 de beneficio, no 4000.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La historia fue la siguiente. Estaba yo en FC y ví un hilo sobre JF y dije, "voy a probar por las risas" y 10k que metí.
> 
> Si cobro el jueves ya estaré en positivo. Y si cobro el viernes, pues habrá finalizado mi experiencia en JF que, en lo que a mí respecta, habrá sido totalmente satisfactoria.
> 
> Son 4700 de beneficio, no 4000.



Hoy en citas celebres


Guarren Buffet Junior
"invertí 10k por las risas "


Peña no seáis como Guarren. =*


----------



## Oranjito (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La historia fue la siguiente. Estaba yo en FC y ví un hilo sobre JF y dije, "voy a probar por las risas" y 10k que metí.
> 
> Si cobro el jueves ya estaré en positivo. Y si cobro el viernes, pues habrá finalizado mi experiencia en JF que, en lo que a mí respecta, habrá sido totalmente satisfactoria.
> 
> Son 4700 de beneficio, no 4000.



Habías empezado bien, hasta parecías un tío legal, pero con el correr de los días y los cobros (que no son un seguro anti-ponzi, más bien una parte de la estrategia de estas) te has venido arriba de manera asquerosa y ya dejas ver clarita tu categoría de "aplaudidor y propagandero talibán.

Está clara tu misión: que entre mucha gente porque quieres seguir metiendo tu sueldo de pobre, para ver si sales de esa condición, o al menos puedes aparentar haber salido. Te pondría un par de capturas de lo que es una inversión real y te mostraría algunas escrituras de propiedades para que cierres ese culito y dejes de estar tan orgulloso de tu papel de "engañabobos", eso si valieses la pena o hubieses demostrado que estás haciendo algo útil para la gente.

Ya no se quien es más impresentable de todos los personajillos que están agitando la bandera de jf en este hilo. Si el finanzas "referidos" Manu, el "disléxico" Marín o el alex "ponzi promotor" de vigo.


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> @alexdevigo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955143
> 
> ...



Se nota que tú no tienes ING o tenías Bankia cuando te salen avisos de funcionalidad limitada.

Miña nai querida.


----------



## Tumama (23 Feb 2022)

Está exponiendo mucha información respecto a un tema para que quien le interese pueda tomar una decisión mejor fundamentada.

Como @alexdevigo que, aún sabiendo que puede ser un Ponzi, se metió en eso de Juicyfields.

Lo ideal sería que las personas entraran "aún sabiendo" que puede ser un Ponzi, y no sin saberlo. Esas entonces sí que se merecen lo malo (o bueno) que les pase.

La de datos ambiguos que ha provisto esa gente es para pensarlo dos veces, como lo de las plantaciones en México, la oficina en Valencia, el partner que no era, etc.

En mis mensajes hablo del asunto en general y no del juicy Fields en particular, aunque parece que el hilo derivó en una discusión sobre esa empresa en las últimas páginas. Podrían haber creado uno separado para eso.

Y sí que su labor de investigación, si bien puede no ser la mejor del mundo, es muy superior a la que uno encuentra en periódicos, donde periodistas profesionales se suponen que deberían como mínimo googlear sobre lo que hablan antes de vomitar sus artículos.

--

@FeministoDeIzquierdas por cierto, siendo este hilo de estafas digitales, te has olvidado de "Earth 2", que tiene unos cuantos participantes en el foro y mucha más pinta de Ponzi que el juicy ese.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Se nota que tú no tienes ING o tenías Bankia cuando te salen avisos de funcionalidad limitada.
> 
> Miña nai querida.



Me recuerda mas a cosas como Arbistar vi algo parecido, luego decían que habían pagado un 27%de mas no se si te suena?^^

que lo justifiques así...hay Guarren! Alex Alex pagdon! 

=*


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*David_St*​
Me voy a centrar en varias cosas.

1º Tú dices que no has creado el hilo, que tu referido es otro

No he creado el hilo, mi referido ya te he dicho cual es, que quieres que te diga



Ves cual es mi referido??? has visto cuanta gente he metido en un año??' has visto cuanto dinero he sacado con el referido??' nunca he puesto mi referido, no insistas que mi referido no lo he usado nunca

2º Pones tu referido y aparece en el foro ”invertirenbolsa”

Te vuelvo a repetir, mi referido no aparece en ningún sitio desde que lo tengo. Envíame una captura o enlace donde aparezca

https: //juicyfields.io/?source=F inanzasManu

3º Dices que no, que ese no es tu referido, cambias de versión.

La versión ha sido la misma siempre, por si no te acuerdas


4º Desaparece el hilo en “invertirenbolsa” (pero yo tengo todas las capturas)

Yo no tengo ningún hilo en invertirenbolsa, pon todas las capturas a ver si aparece mi usuario o mi referido

F inanzasManu o https: //juicyfields.io/?source=F inanzasManu


5º Dices que no has visto el vídeo y YouTube me indica que 2 personas lo han visto. Puede que una sea yo, pero la otra sólo puedes ser tú.

No se quien ha visto el video pero yo seguro que no, ponía privado, ponlo que lo pueda ver y te diré que lo he visto pero si no lo puedo visualizar que quieres que te diga

Mira si sé de cosas… acabo de hablar con un trabajador de Juicyfields. Lo que me ha dicho ya lo contaré aquí. Te adelanto que en la primera semana de marzo van a abrir las oficinas que YA ESTABAN ABIERTAS.

Yo acabo de hablar con el rey, tu lees lo que escribes??? Que credibilidad tiene decir que has hablado con un trabajador de juicyfields, te ha enseñado el contrato??? EL TRABAJADOR NO SERA EL ITALIANO DEL VIDEO????

A ver si sabes diferenciar abiertas al público y abiertas para inversores del fondo. Ya lo comunicó oficialmente juicyfields por email que iban abrir pronto para el público y se podrán visitar. No es nada nuevo.

HABLA DE JUICYFIELDS Y NO DE MI QUE ESO A NADIE LE INTERESA, O QUE NO TIENES ARGUMENTOS PARA DEMOSTRAR QUE JUICYFIELDS ES UNA ESTAFA???? Argumentos verídicos no de personas ajenas ni opiniones personales.

*Tumama*

La de datos ambiguos que ha provisto esa gente es para pensarlo dos veces, como lo de las plantaciones en México, la oficina en Valencia, el partner que no era, etc.

Si fuesen cierto y sacado de fuentes oficiales te aplaudo pero lo saca de webmaster e influencers que no son juicyfields.io .

Plantaciones en México según juicyfields no tiene y nunca ha dicho que tenga

La oficina de Valencia esta abierta para inversores del fondo. Ya lo comunicó oficialmente juicyfields por email que iban abrir pronto para el público y se podrán visitar, pero para el público no están abiertas aun.

El partner lo saco de una página no oficial que no es de juicyfields, terminada en .es en vez de terminada en .io

Todo lo que ha publicado hasta ahora no tiene ningún valor ni credibilidad.

Y ya estoy volviendo a participar demasiado en vano, terminaran borrando los mensajes.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

Ni marzo, ni 2017 que lleven con la idea de 2017....pero palabras textuales de esta gente empezaron a operar en junio 2020.







__





0xA23B4fEAff267efDC57AA711C01Aee79e257b2Dc - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





Junio 2020 tendría mas sentido acorde al volumen de la primera wallet de JF



Y LO SABES =*


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ni marzo, ni 2017 que lleven con la idea de 2017....pero palabras textuales de esta gente empezaron a operar en junio 2020.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955562
> 
> ...



Hay que buscar la información en canales oficiales, ese canal es de un webmaster o un influenser, fijate que tiene link de referido



Para no poner informaciones de canales no oficiales, lo correcto es ir a la web oficial y pichar enel canal de redes que quieras consultar




y te llevara al canal oficial con información correcta




este es el canal oficial de youtube


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> Hay que buscar la información en canales oficiales, ese canal es de un webmaster o un influenser, fijate que tiene link de referido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955631
> 
> ...




es que el joven promotor ese que dices tiene material previo al propio canal de JF Que su video mas antiguo tiene 11 meses....







Claro claro no va a ser su wallet no...anda chalao.

que tu no sepas que lo es, es tu problema como himbersor....


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> es que el joven promotor ese que dices tiene material previo al propio canal de JF Que su video mas antiguo tiene 11 meses....
> Ver archivo adjunto 955648
> 
> 
> ...



No se que quieres decir, ni que tiene que ver si alguien se abre un canal antes o después, Juicyfields se creo en 2017, y simplemente te vas a la pagina oficial y pinchas en el greenpaper pagina 34 y ahí lo dice bien claro. te digo que tomes información de canales oficiales


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

te voy a ayudar anda, piel fina =*

meter dinero en ponzis no es invertir. ^^

99% que esa wallet es de JF en su dia un moderador del telegram llamado "moon voyager" o algo así lo confirmo , llevo mas tiempo siguiendo esta empresa que tu, himbersor =*


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> No se que quieres decir, ni que tiene que ver si alguien se abre un canal antes o después, Juicyfields se creo en 2017, y simplemente te vas a la pagina oficial y pinchas en el greenpaper pagina 34 y ahí lo dice bien claro. te digo que tomes información de canales oficiales
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955721
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955722




me dejas sin palabras Manu.

Mare meva..


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Pues si te digo la verdad, ya que estas tan interesado en mi mas que destapar la supuesta estafa de juicyfields, no soy webmaster ni influenser, me lo dieron hace un año, simplemente porque les comente que me dedico a inversiones y finanzas, y me interese por su modelo de negocio, pero nunca lo he usado, el que quiera se meta por su cuenta y por su propio riesgo. CENTRATE EN JUICYFIELDS


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad, ya que estas tan interesado en mi mas que destapar la supuesta estafa de juicyfields, no soy webmaster ni influenser, me lo dieron hace un año, simplemente porque les comente que me dedico a inversiones y finanzas, y me interese por su modelo de negocio, pero nunca lo he usado, el que quiera se meta por su cuenta y por su propio riesgo. CENTRATE EN JUICYFIELDS



Vamos, que eres un asesor financiero que cobra su comisión por recomendar JF.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> me dejas sin palabras Manu.
> 
> Mare meva..



Como tu digas, pero en el canal oficial pone bien claro cuando se creo y para que se creo



En fin, seguid con informaciones no oficiales para confundir, las cosas claras y que cada cual haga lo que quiera


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vamos, que eres un asesor financiero que cobra su comisión por recomendar JF.



Pásame un captura donde haya recomendado en algún momento a juicyfields


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> Pásame un captura donde haya recomendado en algún momento a juicyfields



Eso ya lo ha hecho @David_St


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso ya lo ha hecho @David_St



Que tenga un link de referido no quiere decir que haya recomendado a juicyfields a nadie. Ahora no recules, dices 

eres un asesor financiero que cobra su comisión por recomendar JF. 

Las cosas se dicen muy fácil, demuéstramelo, donde digo que inviertan en esa plataforma???

Ahi te dejo la gente que he recomendado con mi link




Dos personas lo han visitado y una seguramente será David pero no lo voy afirmar porque no tengo pruebas que haya sido el.

Porque no se centráis en juicyfields en vez de en mi???? yo no soy juicyfields y nunca lo he recomendado a nadie, si alguien quiere meterse que se informe y tome sus propias decisiones pero no voy a convencer ni recomendar a nadie que lo haga.


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*No veo mi link de referido, VOY A TENER QUE IR AL OCULISTA, DONDE DIGO QUE INVIERTAN EN JUICYFIELDS????    *


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

según juicyfields NO HAY A DIA DE HOY


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*VOY A TENER QUE IR AL OCULISTA, DONDE DIGO QUE INVIERTAN EN JUICYFIELDS????

SIGO SIN VER MI LINK DE F INANZASMANU


*


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Feb 2022)

*DONDE DIGO QUE INVIERTAN EN JUICYFIELDS???? TENGO UN LINK DE REFERIDOS ES F NANZASMANU, TU MUCHO HABLAR PERO POCO DEMOSTRAR*


----------



## Tumama (24 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> Si fuesen cierto y sacado de fuentes oficiales te aplaudo pero lo saca de webmaster e influencers que no son juicyfields.io .
> 
> Plantaciones en México según juicyfields no tiene y nunca ha dicho que tenga
> 
> ...



Debería hacer algo juicy fields si es como dices.

Yo no conocía el proyecto y lo googleé para saber de que estafa estaban hablando. La primer pagina que me sale es juicy fields “.es”.

¿Tienen en la “web oficial” alguna advertencia contra la página que es “.es” y publica información falsa? Si no es así, entonces significaría que ellos se benefician de que exista esta mentira, porque alguien se convierte en su cliente creyendo lo de las plantaciones en Mexico y demás.

Si no, cualquiera se abre una web con el nombre de una empresa, la ubica bien arriba en google, mediante estrategias de marketing, y escribe lo que sea para difamar...


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Me recuerda mas a cosas como Arbistar vi algo parecido, luego decían que habían pagado un 27%de mas no se si te suena?^^
> que lo justifiques así...hay Guarren! Alex Alex pagdon!
> 
> =*



Ya sabes que soy aspirante a Palmero Premium y tengo que ir haciendo méritos

De ahora mismito. Para que veas la cruz que tenemos los de ING.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Feb 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Habías empezado bien, hasta parecías un tío legal, pero con el correr de los días y los cobros (que no son un seguro anti-ponzi, más bien una parte de la estrategia de estas) te has venido arriba de manera asquerosa y ya dejas ver clarita tu categoría de "aplaudidor y propagandero talibán.
> 
> Está clara tu misión: que entre mucha gente porque quieres seguir metiendo tu sueldo de pobre, para ver si sales de esa condición, o al menos puedes aparentar haber salido. Te pondría un par de capturas de lo que es una inversión real y te mostraría algunas escrituras de propiedades para que cierres ese culito y dejes de estar tan orgulloso de tu papel de "engañabobos", eso si valieses la pena o hubieses demostrado que estás haciendo algo útil para la gente.
> 
> Ya no se quien es más impresentable de todos los personajillos que están agitando la bandera de jf en este hilo. Si el finanzas "referidos" Manu, el "disléxico" Marín o el alex "ponzi promotor" de vigo.



Otra vez. En noviembre era un pobre incauto y víctima y ahora que me toca cobrar, talibán y palmero. Siendo la envidia el deporte nacional, pues no debería extrañarme.

Mi misión es cobrar, más pronto que tarde, y ver los toros desde la barrera. Una vez tenga el último céntimo en la cuenta, pues me pillaré unas palomitas y entraré de vez en cuando en el hilo para echar unas risas.

No me conoces de nada y ya sabes mi situación socioeconómica. . Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho.

Sobre las descalificaciones de "Personajillo", "impresentable", ... solo te diré una cosa “*No ofende quien* quiere, sino *quien* puede” .


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Feb 2022)

Yo pensaba que ya había petado y me encuentro con esta mierda. La de 2941 la he mandado a Pibank, a ver que tal.

Espero impaciente el "default".

Calendario de estafas inversa.

Lunes 2938. (recibida)
Martes 2939 (recibida)
Miércoles 2940 (recibida)
Jueves 2941
Viernes 2942

Total, 14700.

Son PONZIS sanos.


----------



## Ernest77 (24 Feb 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo cierto es que en finanzas Jf Parece fino sabe cuando comprar ETH eso es así.
> 
> esperemos que el eth suba y no este haciendo un falso rebote y vuelva a los 2300
> 
> ...



mira que yo ayer les avise.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

Me he leido la documentación en Alemán y puedo confirmar que la traducción es correcta. Según su registro la empresa esta metida en temas de fabricación de ventanas.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Feb 2022)

Estoy empezando a pensar que es un topo de JF. Hace acusaciones tan poco fundamentadas y fácilmente refutables que está consiguiendo el efecto contrario.

Al darle visibilidad, con ayuda inestimable de otros usuarios, hace que JF pase de ser una inversión para "frikis", "palurdos" o "temerarios", como se ha dicho en este hilo, a una inversión para el público general, con sus riesgos, como toda inversión. Poner un vídeo de un tío hablando con acento italiano y pantallazos anunciando la iliquidez de JF, pues no da mucha credibilidad. Cuando haces previsiones y sistemáticamente las fallas, pues consigues el efecto contrario.

JF debería regalarle algunas plantitas por los servicios prestados.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Feb 2022)

Pero con 4.7k de beneficio por no hacer nada, no lo olvides.

Nos vemos de marcha este finde.

Te invito a una ronda, que paga JF.


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Feb 2022)

*David_St*​
TE HE PUESTO EL NÚMERO DE TELÉFONO, LA HORA DE LLAMADA, LO QUE ME HA DICHO “ROBIN” Y EL CORREO QUE ME DIO PARA PODER VISITAR LA OFICINA. TODO ELLO LO HABLAMOS EN INGLÉS Y ME DIJO QUE ABRIRÍA LA PRIMERA SEMANA DE MARZO.

*No te voy a cuestionar eso, da igual que abra en marzo que en abril. Buena charla te diste, 1 minuto*




*NO HAY NINGUNA EMPRESA REGISTRADA EN 2017.
LO QUE PONGA EL “GREENPAPER” ME LO PASO POR EL FORRO DE LOS COJ…*


*Lo dice en el greenpaper, te lo traduzco para que no haya dudas:*
*
JuicyFields se fundó en 2017. Al principio, se trataba de investigación y viabilidad. Teníamos la idea, pero había mucho que aprender sobre la ciencia del cannabis, aspectos legales, acuerdos comerciales internacionales, marketing y mucho más. Necesitábamos obtener el conocimiento y las habilidades para crear un proyecto que nunca antes se había logrado en la industria del cannabis.
*
*A ver si diferencias **entre** FUNDAR y CONSTITUIR, muchas empresas han empezado en un garaje con varios amigos o socios, cuando han investigado y desarrollado una idea o un proyecto, entonces es cuando se constituye la empresa. La plataforma Juicyfields inició su andadura en el 2017 y finalmente se constituyó como empresa el 12.02.2020 y los Estatutos sociales el 06.11.2019.*
*
La empresa se llamó Juicy Grow GmbH
*
*Puedes comprobarlo en el registro de empresas de Alemania:*

www. unternehmensregister.de




Y sale como “anuncio” en google, es decir, que Juicyfields.es paga por estar arriba.

*Es un webmaster que paga por anunciar su web, este webmaster tiene un link de referido pero no es la web oficial.
Cualquiera puede registrar un dominio y crear una web y anunciarla en Google, cual es el problema??*

Tema bancario

*Cualquier banco puede bloquear movimientos, tanto al enviar como recibir transferencias. Si lo registra como una actividad de alto riesgo, como un movimiento inseguro. Pero no solo puede pasar con JUICYFIELDS sino también con empresas relacionadas con criptomonedas y otras empresas que al banco no le guste.*



*COINBASE TAMBIEN ES UN PONZI????*

Tema wallet

*No sé qué quieres insinuar con el tema wallet??? Que no muevan el dinero???    *

Tema videos

*Como esos videos sean tu argumento, la llevas claro, entonces el italiano dice que juicyfields no tiene oficina pero en el botón del electrónico si pone juicyfields??? y tú has hablado con Robin al teléfono que hay dado de alta en esa dirección, entonces quién miente el italiano o tu???? O AMBOS*

BUSCA MEJORES ARGUMENTOS PORQUE ME PARTO


----------



## Oranjito (25 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Otra vez. En noviembre era un pobre incauto y víctima y ahora que me toca cobrar, talibán y palmero. Siendo la envidia el deporte nacional, pues no debería extrañarme.
> 
> Mi misión es cobrar, más pronto que tarde, y ver los toros desde la barrera. Una vez tenga el último céntimo en la cuenta, pues me pillaré unas palomitas y entraré de vez en cuando en el hilo para echar unas risas.
> 
> ...



Envidia? De qué? de que has ingresado 6k, 7k con de un ponzi y gracias a otros pardillos que están financiando tu "himbersión"? No es envidia, es lástima. Al menos, si vas tan de superado, haber puesto 50k y llegar a las 1000 plantas, pobretón. Si dices que alguien te envidia, al menos que sea *dinero* y no esas perras que has ingresado.

Tu misión es *fomentar que otros entren*, para que puedas seguir cobrando, está claro. Y no dudo, que como dices, luego entres para echar unas risas. Vas a mirar desde afuera como el muy posible ponzi se convierte en un *ponzi real*, y te va la va a sudar. Porque en tu cabeza, "eres el listo que ha cobrado", pero en la cabeza de la gente decente, eres un palmero más y sobre todo, mala gente. Porque sabemos todos que esa actitud de "ahora puede reventarse todo total yo ya he cobrado" es de mala gente.

No te conozco, y es verdad que no conozco tu situación económica. Pero conozco la mía y estoy 99% seguro que puedo humillar tus "HimBeRsiiiiOnEeeEs" de pobre *con tan solo un video con mis resúmenes* de 2017 hasta la fecha. Si, video, porque el fotoshó hace magia, sabe? No lo hago, porque valoro mucho mi discreción y mi tiempo, sólo lo invierto cuando lo merece y no eres el caso. Si yo estoy respondiendo esto, es única y exclusivamente con la esperanza de que me lea alguien que está por meterse y sepa que hay altas posibilidades de que sea "ponzijodido".

No intento ofenderte, no gano nada haciéndolo y no me interesa. Solo dejarte en evidencia. Ibas de tío consciente e imparcial, *estabas todo cagado* y entonces ibas medido (hay capturas), porque claro, dentro tuyo *sabías que quizás no cobrabas*. Ha sido cobrar 3 monedas y venirte arriba poniéndote la bufanda, la camiseta y el gorro de jf.

Estás jugando al juego de "no te creo los audios", "no te creo la investigación", con el compañero, verdad? Porque entonces no jugamos al juego de *"no te creo las capturas de cobros y eres otro manipulador que busca gillipirámides"*. Porque te digo una cosa, quien pierde tanto tiempo como tú has perdido en este hilo (y en otros de otros foros y telegram) solo para "demostrar" que jf paga y que eres un gran "himbersor"? No cuadra, verdad? La intención real es la propaganda y cruzar a la gente a la que no le cierran las cosas.

Y deja de intentar transformar esto en una pataleta de "me faltan el respeto", no cuela.


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Feb 2022)

Pero si estás llorando      

Ahí la llevas amigo. Me voy a Samil a comer, que hace un diazo.




Calendario de estafas inversa.

Lunes 2938. (recibida)
Martes 2939 (recibida)
Miércoles 2940 (recibida)
Jueves 2941 (recibida)
Viernes 2942

Total, 14700.

Ya he ascendido de victima a ex pardillo. Ahora si cobro la última Palmero Premium Diamante jajaja


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Feb 2022)

Le podías haber preguntado por el ponzi y todas las dudas que planteas en tus mensajes    

No tengo que preguntar a nadie, ya comunicaran oficialmente cuando vayan a abrir.

La verdad que no lo he podido ver, pone privado, lo he vuelto a intentar y no se puede. Ponlo normal y entonces podre verlo con tanto misterio.



Cuando le doy al play me lleva a youtube.com pero no al video. Aprende antes de afirmar cosas como siempre haces, sin corroborar nada, SEÑOR CALAMARO.


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Feb 2022)

Iban wallet (creo que ya no existe) y neowintech. Huelen mal, ¿no?


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Feb 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Envidia? De qué? de que has ingresado 6k, 7k con de un ponzi y gracias a otros pardillos que están financiando tu "himbersión"? No es envidia, es lástima. Al menos, si vas tan de superado, haber puesto 50k y llegar a las 1000 plantas, pobretón. Si dices que alguien te envidia, al menos que sea *dinero* y no esas perras que has ingresado.
> 
> Tu misión es *fomentar que otros entren*, para que puedas seguir cobrando, está claro. Y no dudo, que como dices, luego entres para echar unas risas. Vas a mirar desde afuera como el muy posible ponzi se convierte en un *ponzi real*, y te va la va a sudar. Porque en tu cabeza, "eres el listo que ha cobrado", pero en la cabeza de la gente decente, eres un palmero más y sobre todo, mala gente. Porque sabemos todos que esa actitud de "ahora puede reventarse todo total yo ya he cobrado" es de mala gente.
> 
> ...



A mí se me ha retado a probar que JF está pagando. El creador del hilo me ha pedido que le mostrase incluso justificantes bancarios. Yo le complazco encantado. Y si NO cobrase también lo diría.

De hecho me falta el último cobro de 2942, que está en el pantallazo de abajo rodeado.

Hay gente que pasa las tardes viendo series de netflix y yo lo paso aquí. Mi exposición a JF es actualmente de "cero" (0) euros como puedes observar.

En cualquier caso, el concepto que tengas de mí me es indiferente, como el que yo pueda tener de tí, lo es para tí.

Que pase una buena tarde, caballero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A mí se me ha retado a probar que JF está pagando. El creador del hilo me ha pedido que le mostrase incluso justificantes bancarios. Yo le complazco encantado. Y si NO cobrase también lo diría.
> 
> De hecho me falta el último cobro de 2942, que está en el pantallazo de abajo rodeado.
> 
> ...



A ti el dueño del hilo no te ha retado a nada.

El dueño del hilo, osea yo, esta CANSADO de repetir cientos de veces que, para que una estafa Ponzi funcione, necesita que haya gente que verdaderamente gane dinero, cosa que en tu caso, aparentemente, ha ocurrido.

Lo único que has demostrado es que, como estoy cansado de repetir, la Ponzi de Juicyfields aún no ha petado , pero tiempo al tiempo.

Mientras explota Juicyfields seguiré hablando de otras estafas Ponzi como me han pedido otros foreros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Feb 2022)

*LA PONZI DE LAS PENSIONES*

Mientras la Ponzi de Juicyfields va petando, pasaré (por petición forera) a hablar de la Ponzi de las pensiones.

*Historia*

Hay gente que aún cree que las pensiones funcionan así: Cuando empiezas a trabajar el gobierno coje dinero de tu sueldo, lo mete en una cartilla, y cuando te retiras te lo van devolviendo. Incluso hay gente que cree que ese dinero lo "regala" el gobierno. Pasemos pues, a explicar la gran estafa Ponzi de las pensiones.

La pensión obligatoria se creo en Alemania, en 1889. La idea era simple: La gente que trabaja paga a quienes terminan de trabajar. Así, yo pago la pensión de mi padre, y mi hijo paga mi pensión.

Los Alemanes sabían que muchas personas morían antes de llegar a la edad de jubilación. Además, creían que siempre nacerían mas personas. No solo eso, tenían además el "botón de emergencia" de la inflación: Si alguna vez faltaba dinero, ¡se imprimía mas!

A partir de la segunda mitad del siglo XX ocurrieron varios eventos que jodieron el sistema:
1. La esperanza de vida creció. Por ejemplo, España tiene una de las esperanzas de vida mas altas.
2. "Gracias" al feminismo la gente no tiene crios, así que hay menos empleados para atender a mas jubilados.
3. La automatización y la pérdida de derechos aumentaron los niveles de paro y precariedad.

Los políticos, muy "listos" ellos, pensaron que sería mas fácil traer gente de fuera que incentivar la natalidad. En su inteligencia también tiraron de la impresora de billetes sin entender que la inflación creaba una pérdida de capacidad económica. Así las cosas, tenemos una estafa piramidal en toda regla.

- Los políticos (los de arriba) se suelen "jubilar" tras 8 años de servicio así que la pirámide esta intacta por arriba.
- La gente normal va cobrando, pero cada vez suben mas la edad de jubilación.
- Los de abajo no es que no vayan a cobrar, que lo harán, pero su poder acquisitivo será (es, de hecho) mucho menor. Aqui quizás veamos la diferencia entre una Ponzi como Juicyfields y el estado. Las Ponzi tipo Juicyfields caen en pocos años, ya que no hay impresora ni obligatoriedad de entrar. El estado puede simplemente imprimir y mover la edad de jubilación indefinídamente.

Y sobre "los de afuera"...simplemente se hizo mal. Hasta hace relatívamente poco EEUU aceptaba inmigrantes. Eso si, lo único que les daban eran papeles para estar, pero nada de ayuditas y si cometían crímenes solían ser deportados. Incluso la primera generación de inmigranes turcos que llegaban a Alemania iban a trabajar. Los "nuevos inmigrantes" vienen pidiendo ayudas y de trabajar...mejor no hablamos. O trabajan en negro o la lian parda. Así, tenemos otro problema añadido.

¿Dejaremos de cobrar pensiones? No, pero va a dar igual pues el poder acquisitivo será ínfimo, y las empezaremos a cobrar con 95 años.

*Cómo combatir la Ponzi de las pensiones*

En principio hay dos formas. En primer lugar, lo "bueno" de un plan de pensiones es que no pagas impuestos hasta que te jubilas. Osea, te roban menos dinero si lo metes en un plan de pensiones pero sigues con el problema de que solo vas a cobrar cuando te jubiles.

Yo veo una solución algo mejor: Aportar el mínimo necesario, amasar todo el dinero que puedas, y largarte como residente a paises donde te roben menos impuestos. Por ejemplo, Singapur tiene un IRPF del 15%. Si quieres algo mas cerca, a partir de los 66 años y pico te puedes retirar 10 años a Portugal y pagarás "solo" un 10% de impuestos durante los 10 primeros años.

Pero si lo quieres petar, te recomiendo Panamá. Aparte de hablar español y su cercanía con EEUU, si eres mayor de 60 años y vives en Panamá estos son tus beneficios:
- 50% de descuento en cines y entretenimiendo.
- 30% de descuento en transporte público.
- 25% descuento en vuelos con España.
- 30%-50% de descuento en hoteles.
- 15%-25% de descuento en restaurantes.
- 15% descuento en hospitales.
- 20% de descuento en medicinas.
- 25% de descuento en luz, agua, etc...

Panamá usa dolares americanos, así que no tendrás muchos problemas con el cambio de divisa. No solo eso, no hay carga impositiva para cualquier dinero que venga de fuera, ni tampoco transferencias de Panamá a otros paises.

*En resumen, las dos opciones son: Meter todo lo que puedas en un plan de pensiones privado (mejor no-español), o largarte del pais.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (26 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *LA PONZI DE LAS PENSIONES*
> 
> Mientras la Ponzi de Juicyfields va petando, pasaré (por petición forera) a hablar de la Ponzi de las pensiones.
> 
> ...



Discrepo un poco, es mucho peor que un sistema ponzi y encima es obligatorio.

Actualmente las pensiones y la SS en general son un sistema de reparto obligatorio (UNA ESTAFA COMO UNA CATEDRAL DE GRANDE), lo que quiere decir que los trabajadores y empresas activas tienen que poner obligatoriamente un dinero para pagar las pensiones de los jubilados, las prestaciones de desempleo, etc. Todo ello coordinado por el Estado, que es quien “reparte” el dinero y por lo que es posible que existan pensiones no contributivas, de orfandad, etc. Lo más importante es que el dinero de las pensiones no sale solo de las cotizaciones sino que el Estado puede poner el que falte a partir de los impuestos. Es decir que es un sistema basado en la solidaridad, en pagar entre todos lo que necesitan otros. Exactamente igual que los colegios o las carreteras, que se pagan entre todos incluyendo a los que no tienen hijos ni coche.

*Un esquema o sistema Ponzi, piramidal, multinivel o como lo quieras llamar tiene como mínimo las siguientes características:*

1. Es una inversión. Requiere “meter” un dinero o capital inicial para “apuntarse” y empezar a ganar dinero. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, requiere meter dinero con la esperanza que dentro de 35 años te lo paguen, por lo que es peor que un sistema ponzi.

2. Es voluntario. Si quieres metes el dinero y si no quieres no. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, es peor que un sistema ponzi, porque no es voluntario, te descuentan de nómina por ley y sin derecho a réplica.

3. No es de titularidad pública sino que hay unos listos que lo organizan para trincarse el dinero. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, porque en este caso si es de titularidad pública y los listillos son políticos públicos del estado, que cuando lo implementaron incrementaron durante 30 años la recaudación y despilfarraron ese dinero, por eso ahora la caja es deficitaria.

4. Ofrece una alta rentabilidad muy por encima de la habitual del mercado en cada momento. . NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, porque ofrece una rentabilidad mediocre tirando a pésima, y si te mueres antes de la jubilación no cobras nada.

5. El inversor no tiene que hacer nada especial salvo cobrar. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, es mucho peor, porque el inversor tiene que aportar durante 35 años y rezar que le paguen.

Es mucho peor que un ponzi, dedican las jubilaciones a comprar bonos basura emitidos por el propio Estado, que con más de 100% del PBI de deuda es insolvente. Si te mueres antes de jubilarte o a los 67 años has perdido muchísimo dinero que no verán tus hijos. Necesitan captar una inmigración masiva para poder sostener el sistema, creando un aumento de la tasa de desocupación entre la población más vulnerable. La caja tiene un déficit masivo que la Unión Europea va a dejar de financiar en algún momento, y ahí se va a caer el chiringuito.

*Por último, creo que hay mejores opciones que los planes de pensiones o marcharse de país.*

Por ejemplo, ser tu propio banco y el dueño de tu dinero, salirte todo lo que pueda del sistema que es corrupto, manipulable, embargable…..etc. Un estado que solo piensa como robarte mas dinero, es un estado impositivo y que vive de nosotros, ellos no son productivos y encima existe muchísima corrupción. Tu dinero cada vez valdrá menos, la inflación cada vez será mayor, porque cada vez necesitan imprimir más dinero para vivir del cuento.

*El futuro ya ha llegado, y no será el dinero fiat (euros, dólares, libras….), es la blockchain, los Smart contracts, la tokenización, los criptoactivos, las wallet frias…etc*

El chollo se les va a terminar.

Estoy de acuerdo en que puedes irte a países donde no sean tan corruptos y ladrones como en España, hay países que puedes vivir como un rey y no necesitas mucho dinero. Pero si quieres seguir viviendo en España y no te roben tanto, también es posible.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> Discrepo un poco, es mucho peor que un sistema ponzi y encima es obligatorio.



Estoy muy decuerdo con tu comentario y muy bien traido. Sobre todo su obligatoriedad.

Ya me libraría yo de defender a cualquier gobierno, pero la idea original es que la gente es imbécil. Imagínate que son tan imbéciles como para caer en la Ponzi de Juicyfields, en las NFTs, en las cryptos, etc...esta claro que son suficientemente imbéciles como para no ahorrar un puto duro. Si les obligas "por su propio bien" pues al menos tendrán algo cuando sean mayores.

Repito: No estoy deacuerdo, y quizás la mejor forma sería ponerles un formulario y explicarles claramente si desean tomar su jubilación bajo su responsabilidad, pero como es algo tan goloso (como la Ponzi de Juicyfields) no creo que lo vayan a hacer.



************ dijo:


> 1. Es una inversión. Requiere “meter” un dinero o capital inicial para “apuntarse” y empezar a ganar dinero. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, requiere meter dinero con la esperanza que dentro de 35 años te lo paguen, por lo que es peor que un sistema ponzi.



Una Ponzi se basa en algo inexistente o que no se sabe bien.* Por ejemplo, en la Ponzi de Juicyfields la gente no sabe el número de plantas que hay en total, ni pueden ver su verdadero crecimiento. En realidad es perféctamente posible que haya menos plantas que personas pues son "virtuales".*

En el caso de las pensiones todos los años tienes información sobre "la hucha". Igual que la Ponzi de Juicyfields, el dinero se queda bloqueado hasta que te toca cobrarlo, pero *a diferencia de la Ponzi de Juicyfields, donde eventualmente quebrará y se largarán con el dinero de los últimos participantes*, hay un compromiso del gobierno a que vas a cobrar (de momento JAMÁS en España se han dejado de pagar las pensiones.



************ dijo:


> 2. Es voluntario. Si quieres metes el dinero y si no quieres no. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, es peor que un sistema ponzi, porque no es voluntario, te descuentan de nómina por ley y sin derecho a réplica.



Corrécto. Esa siempre ha sido mi crítica, pero como te explico o lo haces así o la gente se muere porque son imbéciles.



************ dijo:


> 3. No es de titularidad pública sino que hay unos listos que lo organizan para trincarse el dinero. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, porque en este caso si es de titularidad pública y los listillos son políticos públicos del estado, que cuando lo implementaron incrementaron durante 30 años la recaudación y despilfarraron ese dinero, por eso ahora la caja es deficitaria.



*El estado tiene obligación de pagar. ¿A donde vas a reclamar si Juycifields deja de pagar?*



************ dijo:


> 4. Ofrece una alta rentabilidad muy por encima de la habitual del mercado en cada momento. . NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, porque ofrece una rentabilidad mediocre tirando a pésima, y si te mueres antes de la jubilación no cobras nada.



Correcto de nuevo, pero aqui te hago dos distinciones. Yo tengo un tio que tiene mas de 90 años. Lleva cobrando la pensión desde los 65. Estaría interesante saber si ha ganado o ha perdido, aunque entiendo lo que quieres decir.

Por otro lado las Ponzi se basan en una falsa promesa de grandes rentabilidades. *Cuando la Ponzi de Juycifields se caiga todas esas promesas serán papel mojado*.



************ dijo:


> 5. El inversor no tiene que hacer nada especial salvo cobrar. NO SE DA EN ESTE CASO, es mucho peor, porque el inversor tiene que aportar durante 35 años y rezar que le paguen.



Una vez mas correcto, pero repito:* Con Juycifields los que deben rezar son los últimos de la Ponzi...*



************ dijo:


> *Por último, creo que hay mejores opciones que los planes de pensiones o marcharse de país.*
> 
> Por ejemplo, ser tu propio banco y el dueño de tu dinero, salirte todo lo que pueda del sistema que es corrupto, manipulable, embargable…..etc. Un estado que solo piensa como robarte mas dinero, es un estado impositivo y que vive de nosotros, ellos no son productivos y encima existe muchísima corrupción. Tu dinero cada vez valdrá menos, la inflación cada vez será mayor, porque cada vez necesitan imprimir más dinero para vivir del cuento.



*Una vez mas, deacuerdo. Yo mismo llevo 20 años sin bajar del 7% en acciones con inversiones reales (no con Ponzis como Juicyfields). Aparte tengo apartamentos alquilados que son reales y no virtuales, como las plantas la Ponzi de Juicyfields.



************ dijo:



El futuro ya ha llegado, y no será el dinero fiat (euros, dólares, libras….), es la blockchain, los Smart contracts, la tokenización, los criptoactivos, las wallet frias…etc

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


************ dijo:


> El chollo se les va a terminar.



Ahí tengo sentimientos encontrados, porque por el momento sigues teniendo que intercambiar las cryptos por moneda real, y los brokers te cobran comisiones por ello. El concepto lo conozco y lo entiendo, pero hay aún demasiado estafador y ratero.

*Sin ir mas lejos solo tienes que ver a los de Juycifields, que usan cryptos para escapar una vez se derrumbe la Ponzi.*

El resto de tu comentario lo he borrado porque repetíamos los dos lo mismo, así que asume que estoy deacuerdo.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Feb 2022)

Ya me estoy perdiendo.

No me queda más remedio que intervenir por alusiones indirectas, en este caso relacionadas por Juicyfields, donde, imbécil de mí invertí y desinvertí recientemente, con una modestísima ganancia. 4,7k sobre un capital inicial de 10k en 108 días.

En algunas páginas de este hilo, presunta y ahora, por lo que veo, ya segura estafa.

No sé si el sentido de este hilo es el de advertir de estafas, presuntas, o ya corroboradas, *o insultar a quienes se meten en ellas*.

Si se califica de *imbéciles *a quienes se meten en las mismas, consciente o inconscientemente, se da a entender que *ellos se lo han buscado y que merecen lo que les pase, argumento perfectamente respetable.*

Me parece perfecto que a la gente se la trate como adulta y si algunas inversiones no salen bien, *pues que apechuguen, y no vengan llorando luego. 

Una alta rentabilidad implica un alto riesgo, y en el caso de JF, un 158% anualizado pues es algo que evidentemente hace saltar todas las alarmas. Pero, hemos venido a jugar, y si sale bien, pues genial. Es mi pensamiento y creo que el mayoritario en la gente que está dentro.

Total, hemos metido dinero que estamos dispuestos a perder. *

Cuantos ejemplos habrá de gente que, por ejemplo, compró acciones en determinados valores del IBEX y tienen pérdidas latentes del 40-50-60% en sus carteras. Los aviones de IAG y los supermercados DIA son bienes tangibles. ¿Esos son también imbéciles o simplemente les decimos que "es el mercado, amigo"?

Si definimos como imbéciles a gente que ha perdido dinero en inversiones a lo largo de su vida, creo que no se salvaría nadie.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No me queda más remedio que intervenir por alusiones indirectas, en este caso relacionadas por Juicyfields, donde, imbécil de mí invertí y desinvertí recientemente, con una modestísima ganancia. 4,7k sobre un capital inicial de 10k en 108 días.



Una persona que "hinbierte" en una clarísima Ponzi, con toda la información, con todas las discusiones, y con todos los problemas que hemos descritos, es un imbécil. Con suerte, pero no quita que sea un imbécil.

Si me dices que eres un ancianito a quien el HDLGP de su banquero le ha recomendado preferentes te diré que eres una víctima. Pero si me dices que eres una persona que sabe manejar un PC, que sabe buscar información, y que ni se plantea que una empresa cuyo dueño se esconde, cuyo CEO se supone que gano sonecuantos millones con crypto y ahora de repente le dá por meterse en Cannabis, cuya SEDE CENTRAL está en un coworking, cuyas oficinas aparecen y desaparecen, y cuyo producto, además de estar en éstos momentos prohibido en muchos paises, resulta que lo inviertes "de forma virtual", y le ganas un 35%...pues entonces no cabe otra, eres un imbécil con suerte.

Cambia "Juicyfields" por "forum filatélico", o por Amway, y lo entenderás.

Y no pasa nada por ser imbécil. Todos (yo incluido) hemos hecho el imbécil alguna vez. Pero ser imbécil y no entenderlo, y encima defender a capa y espada que no se es cuando esta clarinete, pues eso te hace...¿superimbécil?



alexdevigo dijo:


> En algunas páginas de este hilo, presunta y ahora, por lo que veo, ya segura estafa.



¿Dónde lees en mi escrito, en ÉSTE escrito como dices, la palabra "estafa"? ¿Otra vez mas a evitar la pregunta como hiciste antes?

Luego me dirás que no eres imbécil...



alexdevigo dijo:


> No sé si el sentido de este hilo es el de advertir de estafas, presuntas, o ya corroboradas, *o insultar a quienes se meten en ellas*.



El objetivo de éste hilo es explicar lo que son las Ponzis y, como bonus añadido, reirnos un poco de los imbéciles que tratan de promocionarlas. No es el objetivo principal pero si un imbécil quiere promocionar su ponzi nos vamos a reir de él.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si se califica de *imbéciles *a quienes se meten en las mismas, consciente o inconscientemente, se da a entender que *ellos se lo han buscado y que merecen lo que les pase, argumento perfectamente respetable.*





Si hablas de otros no lo sé, pero yo califico de imbécil a todo aquel que sepa manejar un PC, buscar la información, leer y escribir, y aun así invertir en esa mierda.

Lo de "inconsciente" sobra pues esta claro que no hablamos de viejecitos inocentes.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Me parece perfecto que a la gente se la trate como adulta y si algunas inversiones no salen bien, *pues que apechuguen, y no vengan llorando luego. *





El problema es distinguir una inversión de una Ponzi. Llamar "hinbersión" a Juicyfields es de IMBÉCILES.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Una alta rentabilidad implica un alto riesgo, y en el caso de JF, un 158% anualizado pues es algo que evidentemente hace saltar todas las alarmas. Pero, hemos venido a jugar, y si sale bien, pues genial. Es mi pensamiento y creo que el mayoritario en la gente que está dentro.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*A jugar al casino. Juicyfields es una Ponzi.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Total, hemos metido dinero que estamos dispuestos a perder.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Quien va a un casino sabe que va a jugar. Quien considera Juicyfields como inversión es IMBÉCIL.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Cuantos ejemplos habrá de gente que, por ejemplo, compró acciones en determinados valores del IBEX y tienen pérdidas latentes del 40-50-60% en sus carteras. Los aviones de IAG y los supermercados DIA son bienes tangibles. ¿Esos son también imbéciles o simplemente les decimos que "es el mercado, amigo"?
> 
> Si definimos como imbéciles a gente que ha perdido dinero en inversiones a lo largo de su vida, creo que no se salvaría nadie.



Los aviones de IAG los puedes contar. ¿Me puedes indicar dónde puedo acceder al número de plantas REALES que Juicyfields esta cultivando en éste momento en relación al número de inversores?

*Quien invierte en algo real, como IAG, y pierde dinero, es por el mercado. Quien invierte en una empresa donde no puedes ver el número exacto de plantas y el número exacto de inversores, ES IMBÉCIL.*


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una persona que "hinbierte" en una clarísima Ponzi, con toda la información, con todas las discusiones, y con todos los problemas que hemos descritos, es un imbécil. Con suerte, pero no quita que sea un imbécil.
> 
> Si me dices que eres un ancianito a quien el HDLGP de su banquero le ha recomendado preferentes te diré que eres una víctima. Pero si me dices que eres una persona que sabe manejar un PC, que sabe buscar información, y que ni se plantea que una empresa cuyo dueño se esconde, cuyo CEO se supone que gano sonecuantos millones con crypto y ahora de repente le dá por meterse en Cannabis, cuya SEDE CENTRAL está en un coworking, cuyas oficinas aparecen y desaparecen, y cuyo producto, además de estar en éstos momentos prohibido en muchos paises, resulta que lo inviertes "de forma virtual", y le ganas un 35%...pues entonces no cabe otra, eres un imbécil con suerte.
> 
> ...



*Nivelazo de respuesta. Me has convencido completamente. Me has dejado temblando. Doy gracias por la enorme suerte de encontrarme con este hilo que me ha abierto los ojos.*

*Difundiré tu palabra en los grupos de inversores, a ver si te hacen caso. Yo me quedo compungido y llorando.





Respuesta patrocinada por Juicyfields: Estafando gente desde 2020.*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Nivelazo de respuesta. Me has convencido completamente. Me has dejado temblando. Doy gracias por la enorme suerte de encontrarme con este hilo que me ha abierto los ojos.
> 
> Difundiré tu palabra en los grupos de inversores, a ver si te hacen caso. Yo me quedo compungido y llorando.
> 
> ...



Ya ves el nivel de mi respuesta que ni tan siquiera puedes responderme a un solo punto.

De hecho, no es la primera vez.

PS: Eres tú el que esta usando la palabra "estafa" aqui mismo.


----------



## finanzasmanu (27 Feb 2022)

*FeministoDeIzquierdas*​
Imagínate que son tan imbéciles como para caer en la Ponzi de Juicyfields, en las NFTs, en las cryptos, etc...esta claro que son suficientemente imbéciles como para no ahorrar un puto duro. Si les obligas "por su propio bien" pues al menos tendrán algo cuando sean mayores.

*No creo que nadie tenga que decidir por otras personas. Más bien son imbéciles los que creen que el gobierno hacen las cosas por el bien de los ciudadanos y no saben que lo hacen para recaudar por el bien de ellos mismos y para vivir del cuento a consta de los demás.*

*Ya veo que estas muy perdido, pero el tiempo lo dirá, llamar imbéciles, por ejemplo a quienes invierten en criptoactivos, es porque estas anclado en el pasado y no tienes ni idea de lo que se avecina. Veo que tienes mucha facilidad para insultar a quienes no opinan igual que tú, eso dice mucho de tu inteligencia*.


Una Ponzi se basa en algo inexistente o que no se sabe bien.* Por ejemplo, en la Ponzi de Juicyfields la gente no sabe el número de plantas que hay en total, ni pueden ver su verdadero crecimiento. En realidad es perféctamente posible que haya menos plantas que personas pues son "virtuales".*

*Juicyfields es una plataforma que nos ofrece un servicio, que hacemos una compra de ese servicio en forma de "plantas" y obtenemos un beneficio, pero veo que tú ignoras eso y crees que se compran plantas físicas y reales. Pensaba que sabias que era un crowdgrowing, te recuerdo que es un modelo de negocio sin contacto con las plantas, que conecta e-growers o cultivadores electrónicos con empresas de cannabis medicinal que buscan financiación. Los cultivadores reales si tienen plantas reales y hay gente que han visitado esos cultivos. Dices menos plantas que personas, no sé, a mí me vale que hayan superado su previsión de cosecha en más de un 3% en 2021, más de 70.000 kilos de flores secas.*

*

*​
En el caso de las pensiones todos los años tienes información sobre "la hucha". Igual que la Ponzi de Juicyfields, el dinero se queda bloqueado hasta que te toca cobrarlo, pero *a diferencia de la Ponzi de Juicyfields, donde eventualmente quebrará y se largarán con el dinero de los últimos participantes*, hay un compromiso del gobierno a que vas a cobrar (de momento JAMÁS en España se han dejado de pagar las pensiones.

*Y como está la hucha de las pensiones????    Mejor que no informen. Igual que Juicyfields, 108 días frente a los 12.775 días de las pensiones para cobrar (35 años cotizando) y hasta que tengas 67 años no ves ni un duro. El compromiso del gobierno se acaba cuando no se pueda mantener el tinglado, y todos los marrones que ellos hacen, los pagamos los ciudadanos. Juicyfields jamás han dejado de pagar desde que empezó, y se mete el que quiera, no obligan a nadie.*

*El estado tiene obligación de pagar. ¿A donde vas a reclamar si Juycifields deja de pagar?*

*Pregunta a todos los empresarios que tenían concedidas ayudas y luego el gobierno les dice que ya no hay presupuesto y se quedan tan panchos, dicen que no iban a subir el IVA y es lo primero que hacen, dicen tantas cosas y luego no cumplen que yo no les creo nada.*

*Cuando la Ponzi de Juycifields se caiga todas esas promesas serán papel mojado*.
Una vez mas correcto, pero repito:* Con Juycifields los que deben rezar son los últimos de la Ponzi...*

*Tal vez, pero hasta entonces no se puede afirmar las cosas, porque siguen creciendo y pagando y cumpliendo sus promesas.*

*Una vez mas, deacuerdo. Yo mismo llevo 20 años sin bajar del 7% en acciones con inversiones reales (no con Ponzis como Juicyfields). Aparte tengo apartamentos alquilados que son reales y no virtuales, como las plantas la Ponzi de Juicyfields.

Un buen inversionista no solo invierte en inversiones conservadoras para solo obtener un 7%. Una buena cartera de inversión debe estar compuesta por una combinación de inversiones, y para ello tienes que determinar tus objetivos como Inversionista y tu perfil de riesgo, una vez tengas claro eso, entonces se elabora instrumentos financieros o proyectos de inversión, eliges los sectores económicos y/o empresas que conformarán tu Portafolio de Inversión. *

*Ten en cuenta que casi siempre cuanto más riesgo se asume, más rentabilidad se exige. Y cuanta más rentabilidad se desea, más riesgo se debe asumir”. Si quienes tengan en su portafolios, en el apartado de inversiones de alto riesgo a Juicifields, o algún criptoactivo de riesgo o cualquier otra inversión riesgosa, no es imbécil como dices tú, porque sabe en que está invirtiendo y asume el riesgo a cambio de la alta rentabilidad y si sale mal no se queda debajo de un puente. El que no arriesga no crece.*

Ahí tengo sentimientos encontrados, porque por el momento sigues teniendo que intercambiar las cryptos por moneda real, y los brokers te cobran comisiones por ello. El concepto lo conozco y lo entiendo, pero hay aún demasiado estafador y ratero.

*Piensas eso porque no manejas la suficiente información y no creo que conozcas y entiendas realmente lo que ofrece la blockchain, los Smart contracts, la tokenización, los criptoactivos, las wallet frias…etc, . Y para tu información ya hay muchos que han comprado casas, coches y muchas cosas más sin pasar a fiat o moneda real como dices. Estafadores hay en todos lados.*

*Sin ir mas lejos solo tienes que ver a los de Juycifields, que usan cryptos para escapar una vez se derrumbe la Ponzi.*

*Afirmas una y otra vez las cosas sin demostrar nada, tú crees que si usan dinero real como tú dices no se pueden escapar igual???? De verdad, mientras más tonterías dices, mas demuestras lo inteligente que eres.*

¿Dónde lees en mi escrito, en ÉSTE escrito como dices, la palabra "estafa"?

*Que yo sepa, un esquema Ponzi es una forma de estafa, ilumínanos con tu sabiduría.*

*Mi concepto de imbécil es aquel que es poco inteligente o se comporta con poca inteligencia, y según tus respuestas se acerca mucho a este concepto. El que invierte suele saber en que se mete, cuales son los riesgos y cuales las rentabilidades.

Ya queda menos para que me borren los mensajes, parece que a algunos les duele.*


----------



## Rexter (28 Feb 2022)

No les duele a nadie. Más bien nos producen risa tus mensajes. El problema es que eres un spammer de mierda que se ha venido a Burbuja solo para dar por culo con esta mierda que no debería estar en ningún foro serio de inversiones.

Porque cualquiera que no sea deficiente mental sabe que ningún negocio agrícola se puede gestionar como lo gestiona esta gente.


----------



## finanzasmanu (28 Feb 2022)

*Rexter*​
No les duele a nadie. Más bien nos producen risa tus mensajes. El problema es que eres un spammer de mierda que se ha venido a Burbuja solo para dar por culo con esta mierda que no debería estar en ningún foro serio de inversiones.


*No te iba ni a contestar, pero como has querido dártelas de listo, decirte que solo sabes insultar, ofender, difamar... eso dice mucho de tu inteligencia y de la educación que has recibido. Solo mira tus **últimos** 5 mensajes, pero hay **muchísimos** mas que parece que solo sabes insultar.*

*

*
*
Dices que soy un spammer y ni siquiera sabes el significado de spammer, eres patético.
*
*Los foros serios de inversiones deben contemplar todo tipo de inversiones, incluso las de alto riesgo, no solo inversiones centralizadas y conservadoras para la gente que no entiende y no tiene conocimientos en inversión pueda invertir con un riesgo medio o bajo, para inversores de paja.*


Porque cualquiera que no sea deficiente mental sabe que ningún negocio agrícola se puede gestionar como lo gestiona esta gente.

*Habló el ingeniero agrícola, argumentando todos sus comentarios y afirmaciones. Habla el burro de orejas.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (28 Feb 2022)

Estaba contestando a *Rexter* y parece que ha borrado su mensaje. El mensaje 499 ha desaparecido para mi, si haces alusión a alguien no lo pongas en el ignore para que no pueda leer tu mensaje y contestarte, o bien no contestes o no seas tan cobarde.


----------



## Rexter (28 Feb 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Rexter*​
> No les duele a nadie. Más bien nos producen risa tus mensajes. El problema es que eres un spammer de mierda que se ha venido a Burbuja solo para dar por culo con esta mierda que no debería estar en ningún foro serio de inversiones.
> 
> 
> ...



Insulto porque ya toca los cojones que vengáis a registraros para que la gente entre a mierdas que tufan por todas las esquinas.

Mucho mejor irse al casino que entrar en esta mierda. Esto NO es una inversión de alto riesgo, eso es algo muy distinto. Es meter dinero y tener la esperanza de que algún pardillo lo palmará para que te den a ti los beneficios.

Y tú has entrado aquí solo para eso, para legitimar esta mierda. Y hacer publicidad descarada.

No hace falta ser ingeniero agrícola para saber qje es una gilipollez prestar dinero para cosechitas cada 108 días a ninguna empresa. Pero vamos, que con tener la EGB es más que suficiente para eso.

Taluec


----------



## finanzasmanu (28 Feb 2022)

*Rexter*​
Insulto porque ya toca los cojones que vengáis a registraros para que la gente entre a mierdas que tufan por todas las esquinas.

*Comienza a demostrar tus afirmaciones, dime donde he aconsejado, recomendado, insinuado, sugerido…. que inviertan en juicyfields. Tú no eres nadie para decidir por los demás, que cada cual haga lo que quiera, a mí me da igual y no incito a nadie a que invierta en juicyfields, pero al menos que no se desvirtué la información ni se hagan afirmaciones sin pruebas. Si tufa o no cada cual lo debe valorar, al igual que con cualquier otra inversión.*

Mucho mejor irse al casino que entrar en esta mierda. Esto NO es una inversión de alto riesgo, eso es algo muy distinto. Es meter dinero y tener la esperanza de que algún pardillo lo palmará para que te den a ti los beneficios.

*Es tu opinión, pero no digas cosas que no son, a día de hoy han pagado a todos, Y no ha palmado ningún pardillo como dices.*

*Y tú has entrado aquí solo para eso, para legitimar esta mierda. Y hacer publicidad descarada.*

*Yo no legitimado nada, pero la información tiene que ser verdadera y no afirmaciones sin pruebas. Te vuelvo a repetir, dime donde he aconsejado, recomendado, insinuado, sugerido…. que inviertan en juicyfields.*

No hace falta ser ingeniero agrícola para saber qje es una gilipollez prestar dinero para cosechitas cada 108 días a ninguna empresa. Pero vamos, que con tener la EGB es más que suficiente para eso.

*Tu no entiendes nada, no sabes cuánto dinero es necesario para cultivar marihuana medicinal, terrenos, infraestructuras, permisos….y un largo etc que se tiene que buscar con financiación privada porque los bancos no financian ese tipo de cultivo. Es necesario tener mucha más formación que la EGB. No son cosechitas de 108 días como dices, ese es el tipo de comentarios de gente desinformada que van haciendo afirmaciones sin fundamento.*

*Pero tranquilo que no quiero convencer a nadie, ni voy a defender a juicyfields, pero estoy harto de comentarios de gente desinformada que habla por hablar y me acusa de cosas que no son.*


----------



## alexdevigo (28 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No sé si me he perdido algo, pero no veo la foto de la transferencia bancaria por ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿Es un problema con mi PC o con algún enlace?
> 
> Que alguien me lo clarifique si es tan amable. Gracias.



Le dejo clarificada la transferencia recibida de hoy. Recién entrada.

Calendario de estafas inversa.

Lunes 2938. (recibida)
Martes 2939 (recibida)
Miércoles 2940 (recibida)
Jueves 2941 (recibida)
Viernes 2942 (recibida)

Total, 14700.

Muchas gracias a todos, que ya sé que creyeron en JF.

Paso a ocupar ahora mi lugar como Palmero Premium, ya que me considero bien pagado.


----------



## bralmu (28 Feb 2022)

Viendo un video de Recyclix.com de hace 6 años... estoy teniendo un deja vu con Juicyfields.io


Daban un 270% TAE fijo y 12% por referido.
Juicyfields da un 120-350% TAE variable y el tema de referidos se negocia bajo invitación, no en abierto.

Cuando Recyclix bloqueó las retiradas dijo que hubo un incendio en uno de sus vertederos, pero al preguntar al propietario del vertedero este afirmó que ni él ni su empresa ni el vertedero tenía relación alguna con Recyclix.

Por cierto, terminó así:





Fiński wyrok na polską piramidę finansową


Przekręt na rzekomych inwestycjach w śmieci do recyklingu mógł przynieść jego organizatorom nawet 39 mln euro. Sprawa spółki Recyclix w warszawskiej prokuraturze toczy się już od czterech lat.




www.gazetaprawna.pl




La estafa sobre supuestas inversiones en residuos para reciclar podría sacar a sus organizadores hasta 39 millones de euros. El caso de la empresa Recyclix en la fiscalía de Varsovia lleva cuatro años.
El sitio web de negocios Taloussanomat informa que el Tribunal de Distrito de Pirkanmaa ha condenado a un hombre de negocios que vive en Finlandia y a su contable a tres años de prisión por lavado de dinero. También fueron sancionados con una prohibición de cinco años para realizar actividades comerciales y una multa de un monto total de...

La Commissione Nazionale per le Societa e la Borsa (CONSOB), que es la contraparte italiana del KNF polaco, se interesó por el tema en agosto de 2016 Y esto se debe a que el sentido comercial de la empresa polaca podría haber capturado fondos de unos 40 mil. italianos. Recyclix se publicitó intensamente no solo en el mercado polaco, sino también en Italia, Alemania y Letonia.

CONSOB declaró que la actividad registrada en Polonia de la empresa atestigua el hecho de que actúa como un esquema piramidal. Lo que está prohibido no solo por la ley polaca sino también italiana.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Hoy en citas celebres
> 
> 
> Guarren Buffet Junior
> ...



Guarren 1.
Ernest77 0.


----------



## mol (1 Mar 2022)

Como va el culebron? @alexdevigo esta ganando dinero con Juicyfields, aunque otros dicen que tarde o temprano se acaba el chollo?

Brutal hilo, enhorabuena.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Como va el culebron? @alexdevigo esta ganando dinero con Juicyfields, aunque otros dicen que tarde o temprano se acaba el chollo?
> 
> Brutal hilo, enhorabuena.



A mí ya me llegaron todas las transferencias de retirada.
Actualmente estoy a cero en JF. Metí 10k a 108 días y me saqué de beneficio 4,7k.
Hay opiniones de todo tipo. Que cada uno saque las suyas y tome las decisiones correspondientes.


----------



## mol (1 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A mí ya me llegaron todas las transferencias de retirada.
> Actualmente estoy a cero en JF. Metí 10k a 108 días y me saqué de beneficio 4,7k.
> Hay opiniones de todo tipo. Que cada uno saque las suyas y tome las decisiones correspondientes.



En 3 meses un 47%, wow...


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> En 3 meses un 47%, wow...



Son 108 días, y te aseguro que se hacen largos. Y lo del 47% es porque la "cosecha" fue de 49 gramos, pero también puede salir de 47,48 la mayoría, y 50, de vez en cuando.


----------



## mol (2 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Son 108 días, y te aseguro que se hacen largos. Y lo del 47% es porque la "cosecha" fue de 49 gramos, pero también puede salir de 47,48 la mayoría, y 50, de vez en cuando.



Es que estoy flipando, con ese beneficio. hasta dan ganas de entrar 

Seguro que no estan "chopeadas" tus imagenes? Se puede editar super facil las capturas de pantalla hoy dia. Sin animo de ofender eh?

salu2


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Es que estoy flipando, con ese beneficio. hasta dan ganas de entrar
> 
> Seguro que no estan "chopeadas" tus imagenes? Se puede editar super facil las capturas de pantalla hoy dia. Sin animo de ofender eh?
> 
> salu2



Es un troll cazaincautos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Es que estoy flipando, con ese beneficio. hasta dan ganas de entrar
> 
> Seguro que no estan "chopeadas" tus imagenes? Se puede editar super facil las capturas de pantalla hoy dia. Sin animo de ofender eh?
> 
> salu2



Si te soy sincero *yo creo que he sido de los pocos que nunca han puesto en duda los pantallazos, entre otras cosas porque el hecho de cobrar simplemente avala que es una Ponzi. Una Ponzi necesita de gente que cobre hasta que la Ponzi se caiga entera*.

Dicho ésto veo que me quedo casi solo, así que quizás la forma mas clara de solucionar éste asunto sería que por ejemplo @alexdevigo, que ya ha cobrado y ésta fuera, pudiera hacer un video donde entra en su cuenta de banco y muestra que efectívamente esas transacciones han llegado. El hecho de mostrar, en video, que entra en su propia cuenta, haría imposible creer que ésta ha sido manipulada, y el hecho de que sea un video ya lo hace aún mas difícil. El proceso de acceder a tu cuenta de banco es bastante seguro en sí.

Pero vuelvo a insistir. Ésto solo demostraría que @alexdevigo ha tenido suerte y se ha salido de la Ponzi con buenos dineros, pero no que no sea una Ponzi (yo, a título personal, estoy totalmente convencido de que lo es).


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si te soy sincero *yo creo que he sido de los pocos que nunca han puesto en duda los pantallazos, entre otras cosas porque el hecho de cobrar simplemente avala que es una Ponzi. Una Ponzi necesita de gente que cobre hasta que la Ponzi se caiga entera*.
> 
> Dicho ésto veo que me quedo casi solo, así que quizás la forma mas clara de solucionar éste asunto sería que por ejemplo @alexdevigo, que ya ha cobrado y ésta fuera, pudiera hacer un video donde entra en su cuenta de banco y muestra que efectívamente esas transacciones han llegado. El hecho de mostrar, en video, que entra en su propia cuenta, haría imposible creer que ésta ha sido manipulada, y el hecho de que sea un video ya lo hace aún mas difícil. El proceso de acceder a tu cuenta de banco es bastante seguro en sí.
> 
> Pero vuelvo a insistir. Ésto solo demostraría que @alexdevigo ha tenido suerte y se ha salido de la Ponzi con buenos dineros, pero no que no sea una Ponzi (yo, a título personal, estoy totalmente convencido de que lo es).



Buenas. Este es el justificante bancario de transferencia entrante que te debía, de Pibank, que debía llegar el jueves pero entró en mi cuenta el viernes. Pero vamos, realmente ya estoy fuera y no tengo que demostrar nada. Esto lo mando porque quedé contigo en hacerlo y me gusta cumplir mi palabra.

Edit. He probado lo del vídeo pero es imposible que no salgan datos personales, y paso. No soy editor profesional. Yo ya he cobrado lo mío, quien quiera creerlo, bien y si no, pues también.




Que corresponde a este movimiento, pibank ya ha puesto la cuenta de origen. El otro fue recién entrada y no lo había puesto.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Es que estoy flipando, con ese beneficio. hasta dan ganas de entrar
> 
> Seguro que no estan "chopeadas" tus imagenes? Se puede editar super facil las capturas de pantalla hoy dia. Sin animo de ofender eh?
> 
> salu2



Muestro los pantallazos no para incitar a que la gente entre. Cada uno que haga lo que considere oportuno y conveniente.

Se me pidieron pruebas de cobro y yo gustoso las aporto (pantallazos de la web de JF, de los bancos, los pdf de los justificantes bancarios...), , borrando mis datos personales. Ahora se me piden hasta vídeos. Solo hace falta que tenga que ir al notario a hacer una declaración jurada. jaja

Si lo deseais, cuando estén disponibles los extractos de ambas cuentas, orangebank y pibank, los cuelgo encantado.


----------



## Rexter (2 Mar 2022)

No se te pide nada, todos sabemos por qué lo haces. Una ponzi paga, Forum Filatélico y demás pagaban religiosamente. Hasta que un día dejan de pagar.

Toda tu intervención tiene la clara intención de crear una supuesta "duda razonable" que pueda atrapar a algún pardillo, no hay más.

Por eso has venido a un foro en el que no participabas.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Mar 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> No se te pide nada, todos sabemos por qué lo haces. Una ponzi paga, Forum Filatélico y demás pagaban religiosamente. Hasta que un día dejan de pagar.
> 
> Toda tu intervención tiene la clara intención de crear una supuesta "duda razonable" que pueda atrapar a algún pardillo, no hay más.
> 
> Por eso has venido a un foro en el que no participabas.



Amigo. ¿Qué parte de que "estoy fuera" no pillas? 

En este momento si entra o sale gente me es indiferente. 

Estamos en 2022 y me cuesta creer que haya "pardillos" como en las películas de Paco Martínez Soria y el "tocomocho". 

Quiero pensar que la gente ha adquirido, aunque sea a base de palos, algo de cultura financiera. Como cuando se rompió el mantra de que "la vivienda nunca baja".


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

¿El pantallazo de la compra de noviembre no te fue suficiente?




No llores hombre, que vas a dejar todo perdido.
Dame tu talla y te pillo una camiseta.

¿Te gusta esta?




Te la dedico. Y ahora pide perdón por el retraso.




Ya he cobrado todo. Vente al Rouge este viernes que hay concierto tributo de Coldplay.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

Si alguien tiene alguna duda adicional, que no dude en escribir, por favor. 

Saludos.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

¿Quién ha dicho que costase 1000? Esa compra dió para unas cuantas cositas. Ya sabes, black friday.

Ahora dirás que la foto también está manipulada y bla bla bla. 

Pues para tu pesar, es verdadera, igual que los pantallazos bancarios.

Si fueses un poco humilde, reconocerías que conmigo has pinchado en hueso, pero supongo que es pedir demasiado.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

¿Pero la tengo o no? Antes lo dudabas. 
¿Cuando vas a pedir perdón por el retraso?
¿Estás a sueldo de JF reflotando el hilo para darle notoriedad?


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

Los otros no los he sacado de la caja. Me vas a disculpar. Jajaja


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Mar 2022)

Pues son los que me gustan, oye. Y si consigo los de la edición de Playboy de hace 2-3 años, pues más contento que la ostia. 
Total, los compro para mí. Pásate por el Rouge mañana y me das los consejos que tú quieras en persona.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pues son los que me gustan, oye. Y si consigo los de la edición de Playboy de hace 2-3 años, pues más contento que la ostia.
> Total, los compro para mí. Pásate por el Rouge mañana y me das los consejos que tú quieras en persona.



Pero es que nada de ésto prueba nada.

Mostrar ropa cara o antigua o que efectivamente haya cobrado todo (yo nunca lo he desmentido) no quita que sea una Ponzi. Simplemente alimenta a los pobres diablos que quieran entrar.

Por cierto, invertir es algo que se debe hacer a largo plazo. Yo tengo algunas acciones desde hace 20 años, y viviendas casi del mismo tiempo, y un plan de pensiones privado. No es algo para entrar y salir.

Una de las características de una Ponzi es su corta vida (en formato Ponzi). Forum Filatélico fue una empresa muy antigua pero que entró en modo Ponzi al final de su vida.


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Mar 2022)

*David_St*​
Pues parece que estás a sueldo, porque nadie con dos dedos de frente que se dedique a “inversiones y finanzas” caería en semejante PONZI. Y oye, aquí todos los días defendiendo lo indefensible, alardeando de lo que no tienes y defendiendo a capa y espada el timo de la estampita, además incluso te adelantas a los correos que envían desde JF.


*SEÑOR CALAMARO, me va a dar usted lesiones de inversión??? Usted sabe cuáles son mis objetivos como inversionista???, sabe cuál es mi perfil de riesgo??, sabe cómo es mi portafolios de inversión??? Usted como siempre inventando y afirmando cosas de las que no tiene ni idea. Que credibilidad va a tener?? La misma que la del video del italiano que subiste a YouTube creando una cuenta con mi nombre de usuario y desactivando los comentarios. *

*

*​
*Has oído el audio del italiano???

Parece que quiere dar publicidad a los hoteles que ha comprado su empresa, y decir que conoce el tema empresarial en Valencia , dice literalmente “la oficina de juicyfields en Valencia es mentira y resulta que en el portero electrónico aparece JUICY VALENCIA,*






*tu mismos dices que has hablado con Robin Silver por teléfono, a un teléfono con prefijo de Valencia para visitar la oficina, *



​
*hay imágenes de Robin Silver en la oficina de Valencia (mira por la ventana que se ve???), SEÑOR CALAMARO solo hace contradecirse, quien lo va a tomar enserio??? NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO*

​
*Y que te quede clara una cosa, YO NO DEFIENDO A CAPA Y ESPADA A JUICYFIELDS, otra cosa muy distinta es que corrija afirmaciones que usted hace con datos falsos, sacando de contexto cosas e intentando desvirtuar la realidad. Lo que debe poner es información contractada correcta, sea buena o mala, y que los demás decidan y tomen sus propias decisiones, usted no tiene porque decidir por nadie, ¿Qué crees que la gente es tonta o no tiene dos dedos de frente? La gente es mas lista de lo que usted cree, en que época cree usted que estamos???*


Y es más, te registras en burbuja cuando Surgen las dudas del PONZI, incluso muestras tu hinbersion.

*No conocía el foro y me registre y participe en un hilo que ya estaba creado sobre juicyfields y conté mi experiencia, después de eso, se me acuso de todo, que si yo era el mismo que creo el hilo, ponían en duda todo lo que dije, me borraron todos los mensajes e incluso me bannearon mi nombre de usuario por poner en evidencia a usuarios más activos del foro, en este mensaje está el nuevo intento de confundir al personal pero tengo capturas de los mensajes borrados y todo tipo de pruebas.*

*MENSAJE DEL HILO 199, EN ESE MOMENTO TENIA 102 MENSAJES



*

*MENSAJE DEL HILO 205, ME BORRARON TODOS LOS MENSAJES Y TENGO SOLO 3 MENSAJES


*

*QUE CASUALIDAD QUE TAMBIEN ME BANEAN MI NOMBRE DE USUARIO



*
Te registras el día 26 de enero y el día 27 muestras una captura de iPhone con 44 plantas y las primeras en cosechar son el 31 de enero.​
Al día siguiente pones otra captura, esta vez de android. Por arte de magia han desaparecido 24 plantas y aparecen 1.500€, plantas que no pudiste vender porque la cosecha terminaba en 31 de enero.

*Sabes que todos estos mensajes te los conteste pero te haces el tonto a ver su cuela de nuevo porque borraron todos mis mensajes. Por si no te acuerdas, te refresco la memoria, te dije que tenía una cuenta con mi estrategia para obtener sobre 1000€ cada mes y luego de vez en cuando invierto en otra cuenta para un ingreso extra para mis caprichos…. Te subí un video porque si subo fotos las ponéis en duda, desde mi teléfono donde se muestra mis dos cuentas y como accedo a ellas.*

**​

*Te la das de listo y vuelves a hacer afirmaciones falsas, la cosecha termina el 31 de enero pero luego son 5 días de secado, 10 de curado y 3 de envasado, si sumas todos los días son 90+18=108 días, y luego ya puedes vender y cobrar.*

*

*​
Te he puesto fotografías de “supuestas plantaciones” y tú has dicho que esas fotos no eran oficiales y resultó ser sacadas de las fuentes oficiales y se veía claramente que NO SON PLANTAS SUYAS.

Llegado a este punto dices que usan fotos de bancos de imágenes. Vamos a ver, si tienen plantaciones no les sale más barato hacer una foto que pagar por ella? Tú si quieres vender tu coche vas a Google y pones una foto del mismo modelo o pones la foto de lo que vendes?

*SEÑOR CALAMARO, sabes cuantas web usan fotos de bancos de **imágenes** para contenidos web, redes---etc??? Para que crees que existen los bancos de **imágenes**?? Pero si lo que te preocupa son las imágenes de sus plantaciones, te subo un par luego te subo mas, y también puedes contactar con ellos que te aclaren tus dudas*



*TE AHORRO QUE VUELVAS A METER LA PATA, EL FORMATO DE LA FECHA QUE APARECE EN LA IMAGEN ES MES/DIA/AÑO, ES DEL 10 DE ENERO Y NO DEL 1 DE OCTUBRE 


*​Después de todo esto empiezas a fardar de dinero y te mandan unas fotos de whatsapp. Te defiendes diciendo que para subirlas al foro te las envías a tí mismo por whatsapp. Seguro?

Y las demás fotos por qué no tienen la etiqueta de whatsapp? Ahora las pasas por cable al ordenador o las subes directamente desde el móvil? Si es que más burro no se puede ser.

Voy a google, cojo cualquier foto y después de ENSEÑARTE que las fotos contienen datos, me vienes llamando Sr Calamaro… pe parto.

*No saques nuevamente las cosas de contextos, ¿¿¿¿porque subí fotos de dinero en efectivo???? Te pongo una captura*

*

*​
*Te acuerdas que me acusasteis de no sacar dinero en efectivo??? Y os di la razón, y os conteste que es porque no lo necesito, tengo suficiente dinero en efectivo y prefiero sacar en criptomonedas.

Hice la foto con el móvil pero accedo al foro desde el pc y por eso me las envío por whatsapp, es más cómodo que conectar el teléfono con un cable y pasarlas al pc. Luego te las subí directamente desde mi teléfono y luego decías que me la habían enviado por correo, que si los billetes eran falsos de aliexpress, lo pones todo en duda y luego no paras de meter la pata, incluso quisiste fardar de dinero intentando hacernos creer que tenías un fajo de billetes que te demostré que era del cantante Andrés Calamaro, no sé ni porque te contesto a preguntas que ya te he respondido, ahora quéjate para que me vuelvan a borrar mis mensajes y vuelve a intentar colar toda tu farsa.*

*Tú crees que has sido el descubridor de los datos exif??? Eso es muy antiguo SEÑOR CALAMARO*

*

*

Oye, pero del vídeo, que tiene 2 visualizaciones, que sé el tiempo de visualización, que estuvo 45 minutos abierto para ti y para quien tuviese el enlace y SÓLO FUISTE TÚ. Desde ese momento dejaste de comentar hasta al cabo de un tiempo, e intentas provocarme para que ponga el vídeo en abierto. Mira, macaco, cuando tú vas, yo vuelvo.​
*Y otra vez el burro al trigo, que no he visto el video porque no puedes enviarme el enlace para verlo como lo hacen la mayoría??? Si algún día me lo envías y lo puedo visualizar te garantizo que lo diré, pero hasta entonces no puedo decir otra cosa. *

*Para tu información SEÑOR CALAMARO, deje de comentar por un tiempo porque me borraron todos mis mensajes y no lo vi ético y sin darme ninguna explicación.*

*Mientras vas y vienes tiempo tienes, NO TE COMAS TODOS LOS PLATANOS SI YA VIENES DE VUELTA.*

Negaste que ésta fotografía era de Juycields

*Aunque no lo creas no trabajo para juicyfields ni estoy al tanto de todo, yo en su web oficial veo la siguiente imagen de su oficina de Berlín y pensé que no correspondía a juicyfields, pero vaya, eso no significa nada, solo que no me sonaba esa imagen de la oficina de Berlín, nada mas, no entiendo que pretendes con ese comentario.*

*

*​
PERO TÚ SIGUE, TRABAJAS GRATIS PARA JUICYFIELDS? MENUDOR HINBERSOR Y ASESOR FINANCIERO DE MIS COJONES.
NO CESES, NI TÚ NI AL QUE SE LA MAMAS, QUE SUBIÓ UNA CAMISETA DE PHILIPP PLEIN SACADA DE INTERNET Y DESPUÉS LA BORRÓ POR QUE AQUÍ SE ANALIZA TODO.
Y EL MUY COBARDE NO TIENE UN PAR PARA CHARLAR DEL TEMA? DESPRECIA MI INVITACIÓN? ES OTRO COMO TÚ, FALTOS DE oO.
QUERÉIS MÁS PRUEBAS DE QUE AMBOS ESTÁIS A SUELDO?

*Tu lees lo que escribes??? De que pruebas hablas??? Si solo haces poner jilipolleses y hacer el ridículo, tienes menos credibilidad que el italiano de tu audio *


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Mar 2022)

*Ahí tienes el tocho, a ver cuanto dura. Y te subo **imágenes** de plantaciones de socios de juicyfields














*


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Mar 2022)

*POR SI ALGUIEN QUIERE ASISTIR
https ://www.cannabismagazine.net/la-super-conferencia-de-cannabis-mas-grande-del-mundo-regresa-a-espana/


*

Juicyfields estará ahí


----------



## Können (4 Mar 2022)

Un ETF de cannabis perdiendo pasta sin cesar desde el inicio, y vienen aquí los guerreros de la luz de Paulo Coelho y predicadores del Age of Empires 2 a vendernos la moto de que una planta da un profit importante.

Claro, las empresas del ETF son tontas y no han descubierto el santo grial de Juicy Fields.

Es posible que den el profit pero los que se queden al final son los que van a pagar los platos rotos.

A partir de aquí, que cada uno decida…


----------



## bralmu (4 Mar 2022)

Können dijo:


> Un ETF de cannabis perdiendo pasta sin cesar desde el inicio, y vienen aquí los guerreros de la luz de Paulo Coelho y predicadores del Age of Empires 2 a vendernos la moto de que una planta da un profit importante.
> 
> Claro, las empresas del ETF son tontas y no han descubierto el santo grial de Juicy Fields.
> 
> ...



Es que no lo entiendes. Son plantas de maría mágicas que riden 10 veces más que las de la competencia. Pero solamente si las riegas con dinero de minoristas, mileuristas y gente en paro.

Como diría @************ : Eso es así y no puedes demostrar lo contrario, no tienes pruebas. Cuando tengas pruebas hablamos.

Si las riegas con financiacion bancaria o inversiores institucionales se marchitan y se mueren, por eso no tocan juicyfields ni con un puntero laser no pueden invertir. Que juicifields no presente su contabilidad, tenga un entramado curioso de cuentas bancarias y sociedades en varios países, 2 años de vida, un modelo de negocio que roza la fantasía, y la explicación más lógica a su rentabilidad sea un ponzi de falsa inversión estilo Recyclix no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Mar 2022)

Me has pillado. Todo es falso.

Mira, orangebank también colabora en mi engaño, acaba de llegarme el extracto de la cuenta de febrero.




Y falta una transferencia que llegó a pibank y cuyo justificante también me ha ayudado a falsificar esa entidad.




Perdona el bajo nivel de estas burdas falsificaciones pero aún estoy aprendiendo. Y encima desde el móvil.


----------



## Riviere (5 Mar 2022)

Pillo filfa en jilo mítico. Y aporto : lo que no puede ser, no puede ser, y además es imposible.


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Mar 2022)

Me has calado. Solo me atrevo a falsificar *justificantes bancarios*, *extractos, pantallazos* de apps de "neobancos", no tengo nivel para falsificar extractos de bancos "de bien". Además te confieso que cuando cobré todo, dejé esas cuentas a cero, por si acaso se arrepentían, tal como predijiste.

Pero vamos, ya sabes que aquí se trata de crear la duda razonable y alguien con la suficiente avaricia y ganas de "jugar", se meta en este sistema que tiene todas las características de un ponzi pero que, *a falta de que dejen de pagar, a día de hoy está pagando.

Me voy con la Fixie al Marina Cies a comer.*

Pd. Cualquier persona, a falta de matar, es una asesina. Me recuerda a la película "Minority Report".


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Mar 2022)

Si, tienes razón. Las falsificaciones son muy burdas. Mira lo que me he encontrado, más evidente imposible. 




Sé que ayer querrías haber quedado en el Rouge pero los porteros no te dejaron entrar con la *Fixie.*



Y recuerden amigos:

*JUICYFIELDS ES UN PONZI.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (5 Mar 2022)

David_St​Coño pero si eres panchito.
Por si alguien SE quiere hinvertir SE en una SE Ponzi.
El vídeo que SE VISTE.
Se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.

*Se te acaban los argumentos y comienzas a utilizar expresiones racistas y a insultar. Ya ha quedado muy claro que mientes más que tu querido italiano, no tienes nada de credibilidad, no hagas más el ridículo.*

QUÉ PRECIOSO VOKEH EL DE LA FOTO. SE VEN LOS EDIFICIOS DEL FONDO NÍTIDOS Y LAS PIZARRAS BORROSAS.

*Lo que digo, se te acaban los argumentos y las mentiras, y porque puse SE es en lo que te fijas, anda SEÑOR CALAMARO SE escribe BOKEH con B si tanto sabes de ortografía e invertir sin H.*

“SE COMENTA QUE HAY DOS PERSONAS EN VALENCIA QUE TRABAJAN PARA JUICYFIELDS. LA FOTO LA HIZO UN FANTASMA”

*Hablo el experto en fotografía, que pasa también pones en duda la fotografía y la oficina??? El número de teléfono también no???*

*No le han podido hacer la foto otra persona??? O han podido poner el temporizador en la cámara??? Anda no hagas más el payaso.*

BUENO, YO HABLÉ CON UN TAL ROBIN QUE CONTESTÓ A UN TELÉFONO FIJO.

NO LO ENCUENTRO EN LA MESA.

*Pero si hablaste a un teléfono fijo, no hiciste una video llamada como vas a saber si está en la mesa???*

*Te puse una foto señalando a Daniel Gauci a ver si te dabas cuenta que no era Robin Silver pero ni siquiera te has dado cuenta, Robin Silver es el otro que está a la derecha, el que tiene gafas, si no lo encuentras no hay mucha perdida, solo hay 2 personas en la foto *




*SI QUIERES TE HAGO UN MAPA PARA QUE NO TE PIERDAS   
*​Ahí van las plantas de JUICYFIELDS en el camión vacío. Además bien publicitado: LLEVO DROGA.

*No creo que leas las tonterías que escribes, NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO, PAYASO.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2022)

Una estafa Ponzi se basa en el viejo concepto del Mago de Oz.


_"Pay no attention at the man behind the courtain"_

Desde @finanzas manu discutiendo las partes veraces de la falsa historia (que si hay una oficina en Valencia, los "no tiene porqué..." de que una empresa internacional tenga su oficina principal en un coworking, jugando con el concepto de que Google tenga operaciones en paraisos fiscales para justificar que hay que mandar el dinero a chipre o lithuania o donde sea...menos el lugar donde la oficina central esta, claro) pasando por @alexdevigo ofuscado en mostrar que él ha recibido el dinero ignorando, como hace @finanzas manu, las preguntas y contestaciones que no les interesa responder.

_"Pay no attention at the man behind the courtain"_

Porque tras la cortina hay una Ponzi del copón, que tiene que ser mantenida a toda costa porque mientras hablemos de oficinas en Valencia, de cuentas en Chipre, y de coworkings, no hablaremos del hombre detrás de la cortina.

Pero la cortina ya la hemos abierto, así nuestro trabajo es seguir apuntando hacia ella.

*1. Una estafa Ponzi se basa en un producto o idea mas o menos legítimas.
2. Una estafa Ponzi promete beneficios muy altos a cambio de dejar un dinero fijo por un tiempo fijo.
3. Una estafa Ponzi paga mientras nuevos pardillos se van añadiendo, pero se cae cuando no hay suficientes pardillos a los que engañar.

Un 35% en 108 dias es mas de un 100% anual. Eso, en un modelo de negocio donde el producto es my específico y de hecho esta prohibido en muchos paises, donde los inversores solo tienen que poner el dinero sin hacer ningún trabajo adicional, donde la empresa ni tan siquiera tiene un ISDA o es una empresa pública que pueda captar a muchísimos inversores, y encima con oscuras oficinas que aparecen y desaparecen, ES IMPOSIBLE.

- ¿Por qué una empresa internacional, que es capaz de proporcionar mas de un 100% de beneficio anual, no capta fondos como Blackrock por ejemplo? ¿No estaría Warren Buffett* encantado de invertir con ellos?

- ¿Por qué una empresa que es capaz de producir semejante beneficio tiene a sus oficinas centrales en un coworking o en extraños edificios con muy poco anuncio?

- ¿Por qué el verdadero dueño de la empresa esta siempre tan oculto y su cabeza visible es un señor que "supuestamente" se hizo rico con bitcoin y eso le hace tener los conocimientos para llevar una empresa?

Es una PONZI de cajón, y caerá mas pronto que tarde. Lo que pasa es que, como todas las Ponzis, su caida tiene cierto retardo.*

*Fun fact: Warren Buffett fue timado con Theranos.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una estafa Ponzi se basa en el viejo concepto del Mago de Oz.
> 
> 
> _"Pay no attention at the man behind the courtain"_
> ...



Todo lo dices tiene sentido, y te aseguro que a las mismas conclusiones que has llegado tú, ha llegado gran parte de la gente que ha/hemos metido pasta dentro.

El que mete 50 ó 500 euros, quizás no investiga mucho, pero hay gente que va fuerte, 50k o más, y me niego a creer que inviertan a lo loco.

La forma de comercialización, a través de internet, y mediante transferencia o criptomonedas, descarta a, a mi parecer, a colectivos vulnerables víctimas de anteriores estafas (ancianos que creyeron en su banquero de confianza o padres que metieron los ahorros de sus hijos en algo llamado "preferentes" o "subordinadas"...).

Si hay algún inversor potente en algún país donde JF dice tener un socio cultivador, puedes tener por seguro que se habrá acercado, o pedido a alguien que viva cerca, el comprobar que esas instalaciones efectivamente existen. Aparte de las visitas que suele haber a las instalaciones para grandes inversores.

Y en la época de las redes sociales, *cualquier mínima cagada se sabría en todo el orbe en minutos*.

El cannabis recreativo está prohibido en muchos países pero hay otros muchos en los que hay un debate sobre legalización. Y actualmente en el congreso de los diputados hay una iniciativa legislativa sobre su regulación en el ámbito medicinal. Es un mercado en expansión y eso en innegable.

Niego la condición de "pardillos" de quien mete la pasta en JF. Ya puse extractos de comentarios de gente en los hilos de FC donde básicamente dicen "huele a Ponzi, pero voy a probar suerte". Y efectivamente como la gente va/vamos cobrando se va haciendo más grande la bola de nieve.

Como sabrás, no captan dinero solo de españolitos, sino que hay grupos de Telegram en inglés, portugués, alemán, chino...

Si es un Ponzi, realmente está muy bien currado, porque mantener la farsa entre tantos inversores tiene su mérito. Recuerda la cita...

"Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo."

Sobre porque no invierten grandes fondos, pues como seguro que sabes, hay un máximo de 1000 plantas por cada tipo que se pueden adquirir por lo cual un inversor individual podría tener un poco más de 6M dentro.

Entiendo que cuando no necesiten más financiación cerrarán el grifo bien no aceptando nuevos inversores o bajando la rentabilidad.

La gente que nos hemos salido y hemos cobrado no podemos reprocharle nada a JF porque con nosotros han cumplido.

Y la gente se sale principalmente por estos motivos.

- el plan inicial era ir a una cosecha (sobre todo si se invirtió una "cantidad respetable");
- se ha "asustado" de ganar tanto dinero con aparente poco esfuerzo;
- se les ha hecho larga la espera hasta el retorno y la desazón no les ha compensado;
- tiene la íntima convicción de que es un ponzi y no se atreve a volver a jugar y "ponerse a la cola" otra vez

Sobre las oficinas, pues a mí eso no me dice nada. Lehman Brothers estaba en Manhattan con unas oficinas de la ostia y cayó dejando pillada a muchísima gente. Y eso fue un ponzi (las hipotecas basura de los NINJA...).

Mientras los tipos de interés estén bajos y se remuneren los depósitos a precios ridículos y las bolsas sean más tóxicas que Chernobil siempre habrá gente dispuesta a arriesgarse.

Este finde quedé con un colega que compró 10000 euros en títulos de IAG comprando a 2,3. Imagínate la cara que se le quedó cuando le conté lo de JF. Más o menos, así


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2022)

Hombre, sin entrar al detalle, si yo voy a una oficina decorada con dos posters baratos del mismo mapamundi pegados a la pared con cello salgo corriendo


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2022)

Ese camión gigante pretenden llenarlo de mariguana o cómo va esto ¿? hahaha...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Todo lo dices tiene sentido, y *te aseguro que a las mismas conclusiones que has llegado tú, ha llegado gran parte de la gente que ha/hemos metido pasta dentro*.



A estas alturas ya sabes que voy con datos y sin insultos. Tu respuesta confirma lo que acabo de escribir. Me has respondido sin responder absolútamente a ninguna de las objeciones que he puesto. De hecho, me lo estas confirmando.



alexdevigo dijo:


> El que mete 50 ó 500 euros, quizás no investiga mucho, pero hay gente que va fuerte, 50k o más, y me niego a creer que inviertan a lo loco.



Esta frase demuestra que a tí te da exáctamente igual que para una persona 50 euros o 500 sean la diferencia entre llegar a fin de mes o no. Y que una persona que "hinbierte" 50 euros en una clara Ponzi es una persona que no esta educada financieramente. Y que los que si estamos, los que tenemos ese conocimiento, y los que tenemos ese dinero, tenemos la obligación moral de ayudarles, no de usarles para que sean ellos, y no nosotros, quienes perdamos ese dinero.

Pero ser tonto no es ilegal, y enseñar a quien no sabe no es una obligación.



alexdevigo dijo:


> La forma de comercialización, a través de internet, y mediante transferencia o criptomonedas, descarta a, a mi parecer, a colectivos vulnerables víctimas de anteriores estafas (ancianos que creyeron en su banquero de confianza o padres que metieron los ahorros de sus hijos en algo llamado "preferentes" o "subordinadas"...).



FALSO.

Para "hibertir" en Juicyfields no lo haces con cryto sino con euros.

Y esta Ponzi no esta orientada a viejos (que seguramente te dirán que la marihuana es como la heroína) sino a jóvenes.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si hay algún inversor potente en algún país donde JF dice tener un socio cultivador, puedes tener por seguro que se habrá acercado, o pedido a alguien que viva cerca, el comprobar que esas instalaciones efectivamente existen. Aparte de las visitas que suele haber a las instalaciones para grandes inversores.



Te podría preguntar si has visto a algún usuario español que no tenga enlace a la ponzi visitando nada, pero esa es la trampa: Confundir y dirigir el argumento al producto, no a la estafa Ponzi.

Por cierto, como buen Ponzi tratas de montar tu argumento sobre el hecho de que haya un producto real, o el hecho de que hayas cobrado. Acabas de demostrar mi primer punto:

*1. Una estafa Ponzi se basa en un producto o idea mas o menos legítimas.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y en la época de las redes sociales, *cualquier mínima cagada se sabría en todo el orbe en minutos*.



FALSO.

Hay literalmente cientos de videos en youtube de niñatos en coches alquilados y aviones privados alquilados y aparcados hablándote de que ellos son hinbersores, y sus estafas tardan mas o menos tiempo en descubrirse.

Y demuestras mi punto 2: Es imprescindible que haya un "tiempo fijo".

*2. Una estafa Ponzi promete beneficios muy altos a cambio de dejar un dinero fijo por un tiempo fijo.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> El cannabis recreativo está prohibido en muchos países pero hay otros muchos en los que hay un debate sobre legalización. Y actualmente en el congreso de los diputados hay una iniciativa legislativa sobre su regulación en el ámbito medicinal. Es un mercado en expansión y eso en innegable.



Vuelves a tratar de desviar el tema. Punto 1:

*1. Una estafa Ponzi se basa en un producto o idea mas o menos legítimas.*

Aqui no se trata de marihuana, sino del 35% en 108 dias con las oficinas chungas y los lios oscuros.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Niego la condición de "pardillos" de quien mete la pasta en JF. Ya puse extractos de comentarios de gente en los hilos de FC donde básicamente dicen "huele a Ponzi, pero voy a probar suerte". Y efectivamente como la gente va/vamos cobrando se va haciendo más grande la bola de nieve.



¿Como llamas a una persona que huele una Ponzi y dice "voy a probar suerte"? ¿Señor inteligente quizás?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Como sabrás, no captan dinero solo de españolitos, sino que hay grupos de Telegram en inglés, portugués, alemán, chino...



¿Y? ¿Hace éso que no sea una Ponzi?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si es un Ponzi, realmente está muy bien currado, porque mantener la farsa entre tantos inversores tiene su mérito. Recuerda la cita...
> 
> "Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo."



Puntos 2 y 3. Las Ponzis NECESARIAMENTE necesitan a gente que gane, y que dure en el tiempo. Los que caen son los de abajo.

*2. Una estafa Ponzi promete beneficios muy altos a cambio de dejar un dinero fijo por un tiempo fijo.
3. Una estafa Ponzi paga mientras nuevos pardillos se van añadiendo, pero se cae cuando no hay suficientes pardillos a los que engañar.* 



alexdevigo dijo:


> Sobre porque no invierten grandes fondos, pues como seguro que sabes, hay un máximo de 1000 plantas por cada tipo que se pueden adquirir por lo cual un inversor individual podría tener un poco más de 6M dentro.



¿Crees que un fondo no puede negociar condiciones distintas? ¿Crees que si un fondo ofrece 100 millones no sería mucho mas sencillo y práctico que ir buscando pardillos con un máximo de 1000 plantas?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Entiendo que cuando no necesiten más financiación cerrarán el grifo bien no aceptando nuevos inversores o bajando la rentabilidad.



¿Dónde aparece eso? Porque es MENTIRA. Una ponzi siempre necesitará a gente nueva hasta que caiga.



alexdevigo dijo:


> La gente que nos hemos salido y hemos cobrado no podemos reprocharle nada a JF porque con nosotros han cumplido.



En otras palabras: "Mi madre iba con una chica por la calle. Unos tios violaron a la otra, pero como a mi madre no le tocaron han cumplido".



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y la gente se sale principalmente por estos motivos.
> 
> - el plan inicial era ir a una cosecha (sobre todo si se invirtió una "cantidad respetable");
> - se ha "asustado" de ganar tanto dinero con aparente poco esfuerzo;
> ...



La gente se asusta de ganar dinero, así que se sale...porque entienden que es una Ponzi.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Sobre las oficinas, pues a mí eso no me dice nada. Lehman Brothers estaba en Manhattan con unas oficinas de la ostia y cayó dejando pillada a muchísima gente. Y eso fue un ponzi (las hipotecas basura de los NINJA...).



Osea que porque una empresa grande cometa un fraude ésto quiere decir que una empresa pequeña no pueda hacerlo.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Mientras los tipos de interés estén bajos y se remuneren los depósitos a precios ridículos y las bolsas sean más tóxicas que Chernobil siempre habrá gente dispuesta a arriesgarse.



Osea, que admites que Juicyfields es un fraude.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Este finde quedé con un colega que compró 10000 euros en títulos de IAG comprando a 2,3. Imagínate la cara que se le quedó cuando le conté lo de JF. Más o menos, así



¿Por qué IAG vale tan poco?
¿Por qué Juicyfields entrega ese dinero?

La respuesta a esas dos preguntas me la sé yo ya.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas ya sabes que voy con datos y sin insultos. Tu respuesta confirma lo que acabo de escribir. Me has respondido sin responder absolútamente a ninguna de las objeciones que he puesto. De hecho, me lo estas confirmando.

*Sabes que, una vez fuera, no tengo el menor interés, en defender o atacar JF. Yo hablo desde mi percepción personal, y no pienso sentar cátedra, que, aparentemente, es lo que destilan tus intervenciones. *

Esta frase demuestra que a tí te da exáctamente igual que para una persona 50 euros o 500 sean la diferencia entre llegar a fin de mes o no. Y que una persona que "hinbierte" 50 euros en una clara Ponzi es una persona que no esta educada financieramente. Y que los que si estamos, los que tenemos ese conocimiento, y los que tenemos ese dinero, tenemos la obligación moral de ayudarles, no de usarles para que sean ellos, y no nosotros, quienes perdamos ese dinero.

*Mientras JF siga pagando podrás gritar a los cuatro vientos que es un ponzi y presentar miles de "pruebas" que van a pasar de tí olímpicamente. Hay gente educada financieramente que se arruina todos los días, de momento en JF están pagando.*

Pero ser tonto no es ilegal, y enseñar a quien no sabe no es una obligación.

*No me siento autorizado para ir calificando de tonto a uno o a otro. Un perro con dinero es Don Perro.*

Para "hibertir" en Juicyfields no lo haces con cryto sino con euros.

*FALSO. A mí al intentar comprar una planta me sale esto. *




Y esta Ponzi no esta orientada a viejos (que seguramente te dirán que la marihuana es como la heroína) sino a jóvenes.
Te podría preguntar si has visto a algún usuario español que no tenga enlace a la ponzi visitando nada, pero esa es la trampa: Confundir y dirigir el argumento al producto, no a la estafa Ponzi.

Si para tí, el ser inversor en JF, ya es estar "enlazado a la Ponzi", y contaminado su testimonio, pues tienes razón. No encontraré a nadie. El que no invierta no tiene mayor interés en visitar nada.

Por cierto, como buen Ponzi tratas de montar tu argumento sobre el hecho de que haya un producto real, o el hecho de que hayas cobrado. Acabas de demostrar mi primer punto:

1. Una estafa Ponzi se basa en un producto o idea mas o menos legítimas.

*Siendo tan evidente para tí que JF es un ponzi, ¿por qué los admiten en ferias? ¿Crees que una feria internacional de Cannabis se va a jugar su reputación por el alquiler de un "stand" de unos miles de euros?

¿No serían el resto de sus competidores los más interesados en "despedazarlos" para que no les roben inversores o para que no creen mala reputación de la industria?

¿Donde está la OCU o FACUA advirtiendo de esta tan evidente estafa? *

Y demuestras mi punto 2: Es imprescindible que haya un "tiempo fijo".

2. Una estafa Ponzi promete beneficios muy altos a cambio de dejar un dinero fijo por un tiempo fijo.

*Son 108 días, tampoco parece un tiempo tan tan largo. No son acciones perpetuas. En 108 días puedes saber si has sido estafado o no. De momento llevan dos años, y lo que les quede.*

Aqui no se trata de marihuana, sino del 35% en 108 dias con las oficinas chungas y los lios oscuros.

*Otra vez con las oficinas. Es decir, que ¿si mis oficinas están en La Castellana pagando 6000 euros al mes de alquiler tendría más credibilidad? No sé que hay de malo en tener los costes fijos lo más reducidos posibles.*

¿Como llamas a una persona que huele una Ponzi y dice "voy a probar suerte"? ¿Señor inteligente quizás?

*No se tú, pero yo no tengo autoridad moral para ir calificando a lo que gente adulta hace con su dinero.*

¿Y? ¿Hace éso que no sea una Ponzi?

*Parece que la carga de la prueba es de JF, que tiene que demostrar que es un negocio legítimo. Es decir, es culpable mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Menos mal que el derecho penal no funciona así...*

Puntos 2 y 3. Las Ponzis NECESARIAMENTE necesitan a gente que gane, y que dure en el tiempo. Los que caen son los de abajo.

*Bien, efectivamente así funciona un ponzi. Pero de momento esa situación no se ha dado. *

3. Una estafa Ponzi paga mientras nuevos pardillos se van añadiendo, pero se cae cuando no hay suficientes pardillos a los que engañar.

*¿Cómo sabes que el número de inversores, no de inscritos a la plataforma (yo estoy inscrito pero tengo cero plantas), ahora mismo es SUPERIOR al de momentos anteriores desde su creación?

El "pardillo" a los 108 días se puede salir. Estoy seguro que habrá gente que habrá invertido a una cosecha y se habrá salido.*

¿Crees que un fondo no puede negociar condiciones distintas? ¿Crees que si un fondo ofrece 100 millones no sería mucho mas sencillo y práctico que ir buscando pardillos con un máximo de 1000 plantas?

*No estoy a esos niveles para responderte. Supongo que con este modelo tiene más autonomía en la gestión.*

En otras palabras: "Mi madre iba con una chica por la calle. Unos tios violaron a la otra, pero como a mi madre no le tocaron han cumplido".

*De momento, aquí no se ha producido ningún ilícito penal. Cuando suceda, si sucede, hablamos.*

La gente se asusta de ganar dinero, así que se sale...porque entienden que es una Ponzi.

*Si yo tengo una acción de 2 euros y de repente sube a 100, vendería porque mi pensamiento es que es una oportunidad única de tener beneficios y que puede volver a a caer. *

Osea que porque una empresa grande cometa un fraude ésto quiere decir que una empresa pequeña no pueda hacerlo.

*Otra vez con la carga de la prueba. ¿JF paga? Si. Cuando no lo haga, hablamos.*

Osea, que admites que Juicyfields es un fraude.

*No, he dicho lo que he dicho. Que tú interpretes lo que te de la gana es otra cosa.*

¿Por qué IAG vale tan poco?

*No sé si vale tan poco. Yo hablo de sus acciones. Como seguro que sabes NO es lo mismo su valor en libros que su valor cotizado.*

¿Por qué Juicyfields entrega ese dinero?

*Porque PUEDE.*

Echo de menos pantallazos de wallets diciendo que iban a salir corriendo con el dinero.


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oranjito (6 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Amigo. ¿Qué parte de que "estoy fuera" no pillas?
> 
> En este momento si entra o sale gente me es indiferente.
> 
> ...



No estás fuera, sigues promocionando y ahora lo haces de manera aún más descarada que antes, porque como has cobrado ya no tienes el miedo en el cuerpo. Además, tienes ese estilo cutre forocochero, de léxico desnutrido e "irónico", hecho para IQ de australopitecos porque seguro es donde has aprendido a forear, metido entre toda esa fauna casapapis, así que tampoco se puede descartar que seas uno de ellos.

De las fotos de tus prendas de vestir de AliExpress no merece la pena ni opinar, ya que estás intentando relacionar la ropa con el dinero que te ha dado JF y eso es solo otro burdo intento de crear asociaciones mentales y engaños. Además, tu culo pobre, seguirá siendo pobre, por más que lo quieras cubrir con telas chinas emulando a diseñadores.

Si fueses serio, te cuestionarías la rentabilidad, investigarías socios, te informarías cobre el dueño del negocio, el SEO, los palmeros, etc, antes de haber puesto ni medio céntimo. Si valieses la pena como persona, tendrías aunque sea un mínimo interés en avisar a los que entran detrás tuyo que esto, posiblemente sea otro ponzi, no se, algo más que festejar que has cobrado y promocionar para que entre más gente y puedas seguir cobrando.

Alguien que está fuera, no se crea una cuenta exclusivamente para defender un modelo y no sigue agitando la bandera después de haber salido como lo haces tú.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

El Ponzi del cannabis medicinal llega al Congreso de los Diputados.

CANNABIS MEDICINAL EN EL CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS

Artículo para DUMMIES sobre la rentabilidad en el sector del Cannabis.
(centrado en EEUU, donde los costes de producción, impuestos... son más altos que donde JF tiene socios).
Se ven los diferentes márgenes en la cadena de producción-comercialización..

La marihuana cae hasta un 50% en bolsa, pero sus caseros se hacen de oro

*



A largo plazo hay oportunidades

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> A pesar de la caída, a largo plazo muchos analistas ven viable que el sector obtenga* importantes alzas *a largo plazo. El motivo es que a pesar de que la posible legalización de EEUU parezca cada vez más lejos, el consumo de este producto a nivel nacional está cada vez más asentado.
> 
> Actualmente el 78% de los estados de EEUU ya han legalizado el consumo de cannabis con fines medicinales y el 42% con fines recreativos. Además, solo está completamente perseguido en cinco estados. Actualmente es un mercado que genera 1.800 millones de euros en Canadá y solo en California se han recaudado en impuestos al cannabis más de* 1.000 millones de dólares.*
> 
> En el global de EEUU la marihuana ya supone cerca de 17.900 millones y, según las estimaciones hechas por la empresa leafly.com, en 2020 habría vivido un auge de *más del 60% de crecimiento*. La patronal del sector en el país norteamericano habla de un crecimiento anualizado del 16% durante el próximo lustro.



Por supuesto, es un artículo patrocinado, y El Economista es un medio totalmente carente de credibilidad.

*Más de 300.000 españoles recurren al cannabis para aliviar sus dolores*

Más de 300.000 españoles recurren al cannabis para aliviar sus dolores


> Alemania solo es un ejemplo, porque el cannabis medicinal está legalizado en la mayoría de los países de Europa, como Francia, Italia, Reino Unido, Dinamarca, Países Bajos o la República Checa, entre otros, mientras que en América también han aprobado leyes desde Estados Unidos pasando por Uruguay o Chile. España es ya una rareza en el contexto internacional.



Evidentemente, según los foreros de bien, si alguien tiene dolor crónico, lo que tiene que hacer es joderse y aguantarse, antes que le den algo para aliviárselo relacionado con el cannabis. Mucho mejor los opiáceos o cócteles de medicamentos, donde va a parar.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> No estás fuera, sigues promocionando y ahora lo haces de manera aún más descarada que antes, porque como has cobrado ya no tienes el miedo en el cuerpo. Además, tienes ese estilo cutre forocochero, de léxico desnutrido e "irónico", hecho para IQ de australopitecos porque seguro es donde has aprendido a forear, metido entre toda esa fauna casapapis, así que tampoco se puede descartar que seas uno de ellos.
> 
> De las fotos de tus prendas de vestir de AliExpress no merece la pena ni opinar, ya que estás intentando relacionar la ropa con el dinero que te ha dado JF y eso es solo otro burdo intento de crear asociaciones mentales y engaños. Además, tu culo pobre, seguirá siendo pobre, por más que lo quieras cubrir con telas chinas emulando a diseñadores.
> 
> ...



Tengo más de 25 años cotizados (entre régimen general, RETA y clases pasivas), así que algo de la vida y de los negocios (algunas cosas salieron bien y otras mal), sé. El fracaso forma parte del proceso de aprendizaje, y no hay que avergonzarse del mismo.

Las camisetas son falsas, los pantallazos falsos, los extractos bancarios falsos, los justificantes de transferencia falsos,... Podría poner un documento notarial con la Apostilla de La Haya y seguiría siendo falso.

Define "pobre" y te diré si entro en lo que tú entiendes por pobre.

Podría descalificarte diciendo que te has creado un usuario "ad hoc", dada tu exigua antigüedad y reducido número de mensajes, sobre todo en este tema. Pero el lector de este hilo ya se habrá dado cuenta, seguro. Pero vamos, blanco y en botella. Huele a multicuenta de @xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx a kilómetros.

*Oranjito
Forero Paco Demier*
Desde17 Feb 2022
Mensajes4
Reputación9
LugarBenidorm

*Mi cuenta es de 2020 (si, un pollo, lo sé), y tú no tienes ni un mes y me criticas por crearme una cuenta jajaja*

Cada uno que haga o no, lo que que crea conveniente. Creo firmemente en la LIBERTAD INDIVIDUAL, cosa que veo que tú NO.

Menos mal que no estamos en el medievo porque menudo TORQUEMADA estás hecho.

Glosario por si te has perdido.

Apostilla de La Haya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Tomás de Torquemada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Clases Pasivas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Oranjito (6 Mar 2022)

@alexdevigo no necesito que me introduzcas un glosario, ni me interesa lo que llevas cotizado, ni tu experiencia con los negocios. Nadie te lo ha preguntado y es completamente irrelevante. Una sanguijuela que juega al "príncipe valiente" metiendo dinero a "a ver si llego a cobrar", puede tener 30 y también 50 años cotizados y estar en infinidad de negocios. Acaso eso te acredita como tío legal y sinónimo de confianza? Aquí lo importante es que estás agitando banderas y cruzando a la gente que plantea dudas o advierte del posible ponzi y como a este hilo lo habrán leído ya miles de personas, quizás te hayas llevado un "himbersor" para aportar a que tu próximo cobro sea una realidad.

Sobre la antigüedad de las cuentas, es discusión estéril. Básicamente, no indica nada. Lo que si indica "cosas" es el contenido de los mensajes de esas cuentas y lo que hay en juego. Tú insistencia de decir permanentemente "que estás fuera", que "has arriesgado y salió bien" pero por otro lado seguir con los arreones para captar "gilipirámides" te da mucho menos crédito de cara a un ser pensante que mensajes como los de los compañeros, advirtiendo que JF está clonando los comportamientos de ponzis y estafas ya conocidas y descubiertas.

No hace falta que me descalifiques, ya me califico yo. Soy un tipo normal e indignado con los estafadores. Leía este foro como invitado y me he creado la cuenta para participar y advertir de un posible engaño. Alguien que no condena a la gente que mete pasta sabiendo lo que hay, pero si a los "propaganderos talibanes" como tú que pueden estar provocando que gente humilde pida préstamos y complique su vida financiera a largo plazo. Soy alguien desconfiado por naturaleza y por no naturaleza también. Entendido de los complots pro estafas y entendido del funcionamiento interno de organizaciones captadoras de dinero ajeno.

Entonces, sé lo siguiente:

Capturas falsas: Las hay a montones.
Palmeros con beneficios: Los hay a punta pala.
Mala gente con capacidades de influenciar psiquis humana: Los hay de a cataratas.

Que casualidad que siempre que hay intervenciones tuyas, son pro "meter plata". Capturas de cobros. Ropa que me compro con el dinero que he ganado. Sitios a los que voy a ir a gastarme el dinero que he ganado. Argumentos a favor de la empresa. Ataques a los participantes de este hilo que hacen algún tipo de planteo opuesto a tu propaganda.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

@Oranjito

no necesito que me introduzcas un glosario, ni me interesa lo que llevas cotizado, ni tu experiencia con los negocios. Nadie te lo ha preguntado y es completamente irrelevante.

*Primero me llamas, sin conocerme de nada, casapapis, con connotaciones negativas. Cuando te contesto y doy datos, pasa a ser irrelevante. Ya veo.*

Una sanguijuela que juega al "príncipe valiente" metiendo dinero a "a ver si llego a cobrar", puede tener 30 y también 50 años cotizados y estar en infinidad de negocios. Acaso eso te acredita como tío legal y sinónimo de confianza?

*¿Cuando me he presentado yo como un tío legal o sinónimo de confianza? Las sanguijuelas se usan para fines medicinales, igual que el cannabis. Me doy por halagado.*

Aquí lo importante es que estás agitando banderas y cruzando a la gente que plantea dudas o advierte del posible ponzi y como a este hilo lo habrán leído ya miles de personas, quizás te hayas llevado un "himbersor" para aportar a que tu próximo cobro sea una realidad.

*Aquí se ha abierto un hilo y cada uno cuenta su experiencia, la mía, positiva. Si ahora, el tener opiniones discrepantes es ser "palmero", "vendido", "pro-estafa", pues creáis un hilo entre vosotros (o uno con diferentes cuentas) y os lo guisáis y coméis entre vosotros.*

Sobre la antigüedad de las cuentas, es discusión estéril. Básicamente, no indica nada. Lo que si indica "cosas" es el contenido de los mensajes de esas cuentas y lo que hay en juego. Tú insistencia de decir permanentemente "que estás fuera", que "has arriesgado y salió bien" pero por otro lado seguir con los arreones para captar "gilipirámides" te da mucho menos crédito de cara a un ser pensante que mensajes como los de los compañeros, advirtiendo que JF está clonando los comportamientos de ponzis y estafas ya conocidas y descubiertas.

*Yo perfectamente habría dejado de escribir en el momento de haber cobrado pero ciertos usuarios de este hilo han hecho alusiones directas o indirectas, cuando no insultos o vejaciones, y me he visto en la obligación de intervenir. Y así lo haré cuando lo estime conveniente. Si te tengo que pedir permiso, avisa.*

No hace falta que me descalifiques, ya me califico yo. Soy un tipo normal e indignado con los estafadores. Leía este foro como invitado y me he creado la cuenta para participar y advertir de un posible engaño. Alguien que no condena a la gente que mete pasta sabiendo lo que hay, pero si a los "propaganderos talibanes" como tú que pueden estar provocando que gente humilde pida préstamos y complique su vida financiera a largo plazo.

*¿En serio crees que todavía existe "gente humilde y desinformada"? Estamos en 2022. Si ese humilde pide un préstamo para un móvil de 1300 pavos no tardarás en descalificarlo y decir que "él se lo ha buscado".*

Soy alguien desconfiado por naturaleza y por no naturaleza también. Entendido de los complots pro estafas y entendido del funcionamiento interno de organizaciones captadoras de dinero ajeno.

*Ostia. ¿Has trabajado en el sector bancario?*

Que casualidad que siempre que hay intervenciones tuyas, son pro "meter plata".

*¿Plata? ¿Soy hispanoamericano y no me enterado?*

Capturas de cobros. Ropa que me compro con el dinero que he ganado. Sitios a los que voy a ir a gastarme el dinero que he ganado.

*Eso se lo agradeces a david_st que hizo alusiones personales y tuve que ponerle en antecedentes. *

Argumentos a favor de la empresa. Ataques a los participantes de este hilo que hacen algún tipo de planteo opuesto a tu propaganda.

*Yo hablo bien en cuanto que a mí me fue bien. Si quieres cobro y hablo mal, nos ha jodido.

Si replicar inexactitudes o directamente falsedades es "atacar", pues sí, he atacado. 

El que se lea las 38 páginas del hilo podrá ver quien ha insultado o descalificado.*


----------



## Oranjito (6 Mar 2022)

*



Primero me llamas, sin conocerme de nada, casapapis, con connotaciones negativas. Cuando te contesto y doy datos, pasa a ser irrelevante. Ya veo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*No, para nada. No te conozco, simplemente dije que no lo descartaba ya que se te nota forocochero medio, por tu manera de intervenir en foros. Ironizando, rotos varios y respuestas con memes.

*



¿Cuando me he presentado yo como un tío legal o sinónimo de confianza? Las sanguijuelas se usan para fines medicinales, igual que el cannabis. Me doy por halagado.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Me alegra mucho que aclares que no lo eres.

Las sanguijuelas son conocidas por su característica de "chupasangre", similar a un ponzi propagandero que necesita chuparle euros al siguiente para asegurar su cobro.

*



Aquí se ha abierto un hilo y cada uno cuenta su experiencia, la mía, positiva. Si ahora, el tener opiniones discrepantes es ser "palmero", "vendido", "pro-estafa", pues creáis un hilo entre vosotros (o uno con diferentes cuentas) y os lo guisáis y coméis entre vosotros.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Esto es directamente mentira. Has ido de medido y de "yo les voy a contar mi experiencia" a propagandero talibán, posteando cosas a favor de la empresa para según tú demostrar que no es ponzi. Es más, cada vez que mencionas la palabra ponzi, la usas con ironía, la ponzi inversa, la ponzi que paga, etc. Se ha visto claramente como ibas medido porque te faltaba cobrar y cuando has relajado el esfínter has pasado a modo full attack.

*



Yo perfectamente habría dejado de escribir en el momento de haber cobrado pero ciertos usuarios de este hilo han hecho alusiones directas o indirectas, cuando no insultos o vejaciones, y me he visto en la obligación de intervenir. Y así lo haré cuando lo estime conveniente. Si te tengo que pedir permiso, avisa.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*No tienes que pedir permiso para intentar asegurar tu próximo pago, faltaba más!

Y los temas personales con otra gente no me interesan en absoluto. Sucede que no son personales, respondes con propaganda.

*



¿En serio crees que todavía existe "gente humilde y desinformada"? Estamos en 2022. Si ese humilde pide un préstamo para un móvil de 1300 pavos no tardarás en descalificarlo y decir que "él se lo ha buscado".

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Hay gente en el grupo de telegram de JF, que está a su vez en otros grupos, que dicen haber pedido préstamos y estar nerviosos por la seguridad de sus finanzas. No te lo crees? No has visto en el hilo que borraron? Había pruebas de como gente que trabajaba para JF dentro del grupo de telegram, incentivaba a que se pidieran préstamos.

*



Ostia. ¿Has trabajado en el sector bancario?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Típica respuesta de alguien, que tirando el manotazo del ahogado, quiere dar a entender que una ponzi o estafa de este calibre puede o debe estar en la misma línea que un banco, una pensión, y un largo etc. Porque hay que normalizar, verdad?

*



¿Plata? ¿Soy hispanoamericano y no me enterado?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Te faltó aclarar que eres un hispanoamericano que jamás se cruzó con un diccionario de sinónimos. Lee a cerca del argent, y de la historia del dinero en Francia.

*



Eso se lo agradeces a david_st que hizo alusiones personales y tuve que ponerle en antecedentes.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*El problema es que ligas esos antecedentes a los cobros. Tu meta es que los que leen vean la relación entre JF y el dinero para gastar en caprichos y buena vida.

*



Yo hablo bien en cuanto que a mí me fue bien. Si quieres cobro y hablo mal, nos ha jodido.

Si replicar inexactitudes o directamente falsedades es "atacar", pues sí, he atacado. 

El que se lea las 38 páginas del hilo podrá ver quien ha insultado o descalificado.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Sigues mintiendo. No te limitas a decir "he cobrado", posteas cosas que apoyan tu teoría de que no es un ponzi y que es una oportunidad. ENTREN!!! OYE!!!


----------



## Oranjito (6 Mar 2022)

Una última cuestión.

Las plataformas virtuales deberían llevar registro de los ips y mensajes de esta gente, y de aquí a 1, 2, 3 años o cuando sea que se destape la estafa, buscarlos e identificarlos. Porque hay muchos que se valen de ejércitos de palmeros para construir su imagen y base de confianza en redes para estafar. A estos palmeros, luego nunca los van a buscar y no hay ni escarmiento.


----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas​
Desde @finanzas manu discutiendo las partes veraces de la falsa historia (que si hay una oficina en Valencia, los "no tiene porqué..." de que una empresa internacional tenga su oficina principal en un coworking, jugando con el concepto de que Google tenga operaciones en paraisos fiscales para justificar que hay que mandar el dinero a chipre o lithuania o donde sea...menos el lugar donde la oficina central esta, claro) pasando por @alexdevigo ofuscado en mostrar que él ha recibido el dinero ignorando, como hace @finanzas manu, las preguntas y contestaciones que no les interesa responder.

*Si viene alguien diciendo que la oficina de Valencia no existe, y afirmando que soy un estafador, un mentiroso, y como nuevamente os demuestro que solo hacéis acusaciones en falso y afirmaciones sin pruebas, ahora son partes veraces de una historia falsa, no será que estáis perdiendo toda credibilidad por juzgar anticipadamente a las personas y a las empresas, haciendo el ridículo.*

*Según tú, toda empresa que tenga su oficina principal en un coworking es un ponzi, tu lees lo que escribes???

Ya te dije que Chipre no es un paraíso fiscal, te voy a refrescar la memoria, a ver si no me borran el mensaje.

España y Chipre firmaron un convenio el 26/05/2014, puedes comprobarlo en el BOE» núm. 127


*

*https://www .boe.es/buscar/act.php?id=BOE-A-2014-5485*

*ESTO YA LO SABIAS PERO SIGUES INTENTANDO DESVIRTUAR LA VERDAD*

*La razón de usar un banco de Chipre lo indica en la página oficial de juicyfields, pero es más fácil criticar sin informarse.*

*

*​
*El ISX MONEY no lo ofrecen todos los bancos y es para automatizar operaciones, como por ejemplo validar automáticamente pedidos y no tener que hacerlo manualmente por el gran volumen de operaciones. A ver si dejas de hablar por hablar y te informas mejor.*

*Ahora que @alexdevigo os ha demostrado que ha cobrado, lo cuestionáis también, estáis haciendo el ridículo.*


Porque tras la cortina hay una Ponzi del copón, que tiene que ser mantenida a toda costa porque mientras hablemos de oficinas en Valencia, de cuentas en Chipre, y de coworkings, no hablaremos del hombre detrás de la cortina.

*Si el tema lo habéis sacado vosotros, afirmado que todo es mentira, ahora que queda demostrado que es verdad, ya no vale, ahora es otra cosa.*

Pero la cortina ya la hemos abierto, así nuestro trabajo es seguir apuntando hacia ella.

1. Una estafa Ponzi se basa en un producto o idea mas o menos legítimas.

*AQUÍ ENTRA EL 99% DE LAS EMPRESAS*

2. Una estafa Ponzi promete beneficios muy altos a cambio de dejar un dinero fijo por un tiempo fijo.

*TE PARECE MUCHO TIEMPO 108 DIAS??? TU FLIPAS*

3. Una estafa Ponzi paga mientras nuevos pardillos se van añadiendo, pero se cae cuando no hay suficientes pardillos a los que engañar.

*JUICYFIELDS HA PAGADO Y ESTA PAGANDO INDEPENDIENTEMENTE QUE ENTRE O NO ENTREN NUEVOS INVERSORES Y ESO SE HA DEMOSTRADO*

Un 35% en 108 dias es mas de un 100% anual. Eso, en un modelo de negocio donde el producto es my específico y de hecho esta prohibido en muchos paises, donde los inversores solo tienen que poner el dinero sin hacer ningún trabajo adicional, donde la empresa ni tan siquiera tiene un ISDA o es una empresa pública que pueda captar a muchísimos inversores, y encima con oscuras oficinas que aparecen y desaparecen, ES IMPOSIBLE.

*A ver si te enteras que juicyfields no cultiva marihuana medicinal, quienes cultivan son sus socios y todos tienen todas las licencias, y lo hacen de forma totalmente legal. 

Un crowdgrowing no es una plataforma de inversión ni de préstamos... por eso ni tiene ISDA ni CNMV. Juicyfields vende un servicio, es una plataforma de cultivo colectivo de cannabis medicinal electrónico que conecta a las personas con productores y distribuidores autorizados de todo el mundo.*

- ¿Por qué una empresa internacional, que es capaz de proporcionar mas de un 100% de beneficio anual, no capta fondos como Blackrock por ejemplo? ¿No estaría Warren Buffett* encantado de invertir con ellos?

*Cada empresa tiene su forma de trabajar, y si han optado por esa estrategia para expandirse y convertirse en la empresa número 1 en el sector, por algo será, puedes escribirle un email y ellos mismos te contestaran.

- ¿Por qué una empresa que es capaz de producir semejante beneficio tiene a sus oficinas centrales en un coworking o en extraños edificios con muy poco anuncio?

Tal vez, prefieren destinar ese dinero en otras cosas más importantes que en fardar de oficinas y bombardearte con publicidad.*

- ¿Por qué el verdadero dueño de la empresa esta siempre tan oculto y su cabeza visible es un señor que "supuestamente" se hizo rico con bitcoin y eso le hace tener los conocimientos para llevar una empresa?

* Tu sabes algo de empresas?? Dices unas tonterías cada vez más grandes. Tiene que estar visible en cada acto el creador de una empresa??? La empresa no la lleva una sola persona, aunque tengan un director, existen otros órganos y departamentos, junta directiva, consejo de administración, departamento jurídico…etc Pareces un niños de primaria.*

Es una PONZI de cajón, y caerá mas pronto que tarde. Lo que pasa es que, como todas las Ponzis, su caida tiene cierto retardo.

*Afirmas sin pruebas, puedes decir que es tu opinión porque por esa regla de tres, cualquiera podría decir que tú eres un violador o un asesino, porque podrías cometer esos delitos, pero hasta que no los cometas nadie puede afirmar que lo seas.

NO SERIA ETICO HACER UNA ACUSACION ASI SI NO SE HA PRODUCIDO, AUNQUE EN EL FUTURO LO PUDIERAS HACER.

- NO DEFIENDO A JUICYFIELDS PERO TAMPOCO HAY QUE ECHARLO A LA HOGERA SIN PRUEBAS

- NO INSITO A NADIE QUE ENTRE O NO, QUE CADA CUAL HAGA LO QUE VEA CONVENIENTE PERO CON INFORMACION VERDADERA Y NO POR SUPOSICIONES E INFORMACIONES FALSAS

- QUE MAÑANA DESAPAREZCA CON EL DINERO??? ES UNA POSIBILIDAD, AL IGUAL QUE PUEDE CONVERTIRSE EN LA EMPRESA NUMERO UNO EN EL SECTOR

- QUE LA RENTABILIDAD ES NO CREIBLE, SALTA A LA VISTA, NO VAN A MANTENER ESA RENTABILIDAD ETERNAMENTE, CUANDO ALCANCE SUS METAS, SEGURAMENTE NO OFRECERA ESOS BENEFICIOS.

Siempre hay que tener en cuenta que a mayor beneficio mayor riesgo, eso se cumple en el 99% de todas las inversiones, y el que piense que es una estafa o un ponzi pues que no invierta, el que no lo vea claro, que no entre, pero al menos decir las cosas como son, sean cosas buenas como malas. Ya esta bien de tanto poner en duda todo y de hacer afirmaciones **vacías, que algunos parecen **críos** o gente muy inmadura. *


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

Las sanguijuelas son conocidas por su característica de "chupasangre", similar a un ponzi propagandero que necesita chuparle euros al siguiente para asegurar su cobro.

*Yo ya me he llevado lo mío, mucho o poco. Pero ahí terminó. Ahora visito este hilo como forma de ocio. Pero si tu dices que estoy dentro, pues vale, estoy dentro. Y si me dices que estoy dentro con 50k, pues 50k. Edit 07/03. Dado que se dice que estoy dentro, complazco al forero adquiriendo una planta flash.*

Esto es directamente mentira. Has ido de medido y de "yo les voy a contar mi experiencia" a propagandero talibán, posteando cosas a favor de la empresa para según tú demostrar que no es ponzi. Es más, cada vez que mencionas la palabra ponzi, la usas con ironía, la ponzi inversa, la ponzi que paga, etc. Se ha visto claramente como ibas medido porque te faltaba cobrar y cuando has relajado el esfínter has pasado a modo full attack.

*Efectivamente, hasta que no cobré no me lo creía. Una vez tuve la pasta la pasta en el banco (acreditado hasta la saciedad), pues pasé de "pardillo" a "palmero premium". Si la gente va cobrando se dice y no pasa nada. Creo que alguno tenía el íntimo deseo de que no cobrase y luego echarse unas risas a costa del "pardillo", "crédulo". Ahora, que he cobrado, pues "vendemotos", "estafador"...*

No tienes que pedir permiso para intentar asegurar tu próximo pago, faltaba más.

*Ya sabes que estoy fuera pero dan ganas de meterle 50 pavos por las risas y estar otros tres meses de vacile. 

Edit. 07/03. He metido 50 euros para que puedas afirmar que estoy dentro.*

Y los temas personales con otra gente no me interesan en absoluto. Sucede que no son personales, respondes con propaganda.

*Se dudó de la veracidad de mi testimonio atacándome personalmente con otros temas fuera de lugar. ¿Estuvo mal rebajarse? Puede ser, pero no podía dejar eso pasar.*

Hay gente en el grupo de telegram de JF, que está a su vez en otros grupos, que dicen haber pedido préstamos y estar nerviosos por la seguridad de sus finanzas. No te lo crees? No has visto en el hilo que borraron? Había pruebas de como gente que trabajaba para JF dentro del grupo de telegram, incentivaba a que se pidieran préstamos.

*El día siguiente a cobrar la última transferencia me salí de los grupos de telegram. Sí que ví que había gente que efectivamente decía que había pedido prestado dinero para invertir. Personalmente no me parece buena idea.

Si cobran, serán triunfadores y aclamados. Si revienta, serán unos desgraciados y objeto de mofa.*

Típica respuesta de alguien, que tirando el manotazo del ahogado, quiere dar a entender que una ponzi o estafa de este calibre puede o debe estar en la misma línea que un banco, una pensión, y un largo etc. Porque hay que normalizar, verdad?

*En este momento sobre JF no hay ninguna sentencia. Bancos condenados por malas prácticas (subordinadas, preferentes, cláusula suelo, información falsa de salida a Bolsa...) hay incontables. *

Te faltó aclarar que eres un hispanoamericano que jamás se cruzó con un diccipracticas sinónimos. Lee a cerca del argent, y de la historia del dinero en Francia.

*Ya tiré los apuntes de Historia Económica hace mucho tiempo. No, gracias.*

El problema es que ligas esos antecedentes a los cobros. Tu meta es que los que leen vean la relación entre JF y el dinero para gastar en caprichos y buena vida.

*Tampoco tan buena vida. Ha sido un pellizquito (3800 después de impuestos), no flipes. Buena vida llevará el que meta 50k y aguante varias cosechas. 

Creo que el dinero está para disfrutar de él. Una vez que se está libre de cargas y con un colchón de seguridad, ¿qué menos que darse caprichos?*

Sigues mintiendo. No te limitas a decir "he cobrado", posteas cosas que apoyan tu teoría de que no es un ponzi y que es una oportunidad. ENTREN!!! OYE!!!

*Pones en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. El avezado lector del hilo sacará sus conclusiones de tus (vuestras) intervenciones y hará lo que considere oportuno. 

Si resulto incómodo por desentonar, pues lo dicho, os montáis un grupo, soltáis vuestros monólogos y listo.*


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Mar 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Una última cuestión.
> 
> Las plataformas virtuales deberían llevar registro de los ips y mensajes de esta gente, y de aquí a 1, 2, 3 años o cuando sea que se destape la estafa, buscarlos e identificarlos. Porque hay muchos que se valen de ejércitos de palmeros para construir su imagen y base de confianza en redes para estafar. A estos palmeros, luego nunca los van a buscar y no hay ni escarmiento.



Mira macho. Si me dices que sabes fehacientemente que JF va a durar 1,2,3 años me avisas y voy con 50k.


----------



## alexdevigo (7 Mar 2022)

@Oranjito

Para hablar con propiedad y darte el gusto, acabo de meterle 50 eurazos, una (1) planta flash.

Adjunto capturas para los incrédulos.








Fecha de venta: 24/06/2022.
¿Hacemos una porra a ver si revienta antes? Así nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## bralmu (7 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> JUICYFIELDS HA PAGADO Y ESTA PAGANDO *INDEPENDIENTEMENTE QUE ENTRE O NO ENTREN NUEVOS INVERSORES* Y ESO SE HA DEMOSTRADO



Ostras, han auditado y publicado aquí los libros de contabilidad y me lo he perdido?

Este hilo va a ser mítico cuando Recyclix, digo Nueva Rumasa, quiero decir BitClub Network, perdón JuicyFields, deje de devolver el dinero.


----------



## Rexter (7 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Ostras, han auditado y publicado aquí los libros de contabilidad y me lo he perdido?
> 
> Este hilo va a ser mítico cuando Recyclix, digo Nueva Rumasa, quiero decir BitClub Network, perdón JuicyFields, deje de devolver el dinero.



Al final esta chusma tiene que hacer proselitismo de la Ponzi, porque de forma directa o indirecta reciben beneficios de ella. Ya se les tiene muy calados, es el perfil de personaje que hay defendiendo todas las mierdas estas y que fingen no tener nada que ver con ellas. 

Siempre que sale un Recyclix, bitclub, etc, etc. La red se llena de palmeros defendiendo lo indefendible mientras a su vez aseguran no tener nada que ver y que también tienen sus dudas... Pero luego todo va a favor del ponzi.

Si alguien no es capaz de ver que una empresa que se financia a más del 100% anual no tiene viabilidad alguna es que o es tonto, o forma parte del tinglado, o sabiéndolo está dispuesto a arriesgarse.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Este hilo va a ser mítico cuando Recyclix, digo Nueva Rumasa, quiero decir BitClub Network, perdón JuicyFields, deje de devolver el dinero.



Tienes razón. Pero mientras tanto, que nos quiten lo cobrado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Mar 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Una última cuestión.
> 
> Las plataformas virtuales deberían llevar registro de los ips y mensajes de esta gente, y de aquí a 1, 2, 3 años o cuando sea que se destape la estafa, buscarlos e identificarlos. Porque hay muchos que se valen de ejércitos de palmeros para construir su imagen y base de confianza en redes para estafar. A estos palmeros, luego nunca los van a buscar y no hay ni escarmiento.



Tranquilo, que nuestro amado lidl Farlopez y su amigo Josh de mangaancha ya las tienen controladas.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Mar 2022)

Alguien ha cobrado, se está gastando la pasta y viene a echarse unas risas.

*O que garda sempre ten.*

Con Juicyfields fue "chegar e encher".


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Mar 2022)

Perdona. ¿Cuánto has ganado tú con JF?

                                              

Las cuentas claras y el chocolate espeso, neno.




Y yo te esperé en el Rouge este finde. Manda mp.


----------



## finanzasmanu (8 Mar 2022)

*Que ponzi mas bien montado  
JUICYFIELDS ESTARA EN ESPAÑA
en **la ICBC**, la **súper conferencia de cannabis más grande del mundo, el jueves 10/03/2022





DEL 11 AL 13 DE MARZO DE 2022 
En la mayor feria del cannabis*








*Y fuera de España también tiene ya concertadas varias expos y ferias


*




*ESTO YA MISMO PETA o tal vez **después** de los eventos   

*

​


----------



## finanzasmanu (8 Mar 2022)

*ALGUIEN QUIERE UN PASE VIP???     *




*Es broma, me **quería* *reír** un rato, hay que aprovechar antes que estalle el ponzi *​


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Que ponzi mas bien montado
> JUICYFIELDS ESTARA EN ESPAÑA
> en **la ICBC**, la **súper conferencia de cannabis más grande del mundo, el jueves 10/03/2022
> 
> ...



Ya ves. TODO FALSO.
JuicyFields tiene comprados a:

- las grandes ferias del cannabis por todo el mundo (que se jugan su reputación por 1 (un) stand);
- las autoridades de los países en los que opera;
- a los reguladores bancarios y de prevención de blanqueo de capitales;
- a la policía, jueces y fiscales de todos los países en los que opera;
- a las asociaciones de consumidores y usuarios;
- a los medios de comunicación para que no adviertan de esta estafa;
- cultivadores - invernaderos que dicen que trabajan con ellos;
- expertos del mundo del cannabis que dicen que trabajan con ellos y JF les paga para que no lo desmientan;
- miles de personas en telegram (lógicamente son bots el 99,9% como dice nuestro italiano favorito del audio);

y por último pero no menos importantes a los Palmeros PREMIUM.

Y encima le sobra pasta y paga lo que PROMETE.

Cágate lorito.

Pd. A mí se me decía hace un par de semanas que no iba a cobrar. Se les habrá averiado la bola de cristal.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Mar 2022)

Se me pasó comentar que también han comprado a Trustpilot.

Por cierto, los comentarios negativos no son de usuarios que NO han cobrado.

Es gente espontánea advirtiendo de estafa, algunos desde junio de 2020. Cuantas cosechas habrán pasado desde entonces.

El servicio de Juicy Fields ha sido valorado en Trustpilot como "Excelente" con una puntuación de 4,4 sobre 5


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

cuanto has palmao en la bolsa


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (9 Mar 2022)

Qué pasará con toda la gente que trabaja en Juicyfields el día que un juez sentencie que es una estafa? Porque buscando en LinkedIn hay unos cuantos  Hasta ofrecen trabajo, así que ya sabéis a aplicar chavales que en Amsterdam se vive de puta madre fumando melocotonazos todo el día.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Mar 2022)

*¿Quién vigila al vigilante?*

https://www.scamadviser.com/es/comprobar-sitio-web/tbbob.com

Más bien, parece el twitter de la nueva serie de Clan o Disney Plus.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Mar 2022)

Primero una web hecha por niños, ahora un artículo de *NOVIEMBRE de 2020* en un cutre blog que hace 1 ó 2 ENTRADAS MENSUALES, y lo más importante, *sin firmar*.

Eso lo monto yo en media hora con WordPress por 10 euros en webempresa por ejemplo.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Mar 2022)

Son estos momentos los que hacen que valga la pena visitar este hilo.


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

*RESPUESTA A David_St*

*NO TE CANSAS DE PONER JILIPOLLESES??? COPIA PEGA DE GENTE QUE DA SU OPINION SIN CONTRACTAR Y BASADO EN INFORMACION QUE NO POSEE. 

Si tu no contrastas esas informaciones y las públicas desde tu Nick, no solo quedas igual que el ignorante que las escribió sino también como el tarugo que no comprueba lo que publica. 

ESO TE HA QUITADO TODA CREDIBILIDAD, CADA COSA QUE PONES TE DEMUESTRO QUE MIENTES E INTENTAS PONER COSAS FALSAS Y ADEMAS YA TE HE CONTESTADO A LA MAYORIA DE LO QUE VUELVES A PONER.




DONDE JUICYFIELDS AFIRMA QUE SUS PLANTAS VIVEN 5 AÑOS????





Cuando se cosecha la planta, se tiene otra planta para iniciar un nuevo ciclo,*​
*NO QUE LA MISMA PLANTA VIVA 5 AÑOS.*​
*NO SE PUEDE SER MAS TARUGO


*

*DESDE CUANDO JUICYFIELDS ES UNA PLATAFORMA DE INVERSION??? 
QUE YO SEPA ES UN CROWDGROWING*​
*Un crowdgrowing no es una plataforma de inversión ni de préstamos... porque eso son actividades financieras.

JUICYFIELDS NO ESTA REGISTRADO EN LA AFM PORQUE ES UN CROWDGROWING Y NO UNA PLATAFORMA DE INVERSION O DE PRÉSTAMOS. NO REALIZA ACTIVIDAD FINANCIERA. 



ANTES DE PONER ESTO, HAS CONSULTADO LA PAGINA OFICIAL DE JUICYFIELDS???? *
*AQUÍ PUEDES VER EL IMPRESSUM*

*



NO DAS NI UNA, YA NO SE PUEDE HACER MAS EL RIDICULO


*
*DONDE NIEGA JUICYFIELDS LO DE LOS REFERIDOS????*​
*ANTES DE PONER ESTO, HAS CONSULTADO LA PAGINA OFICIAL DE JUICYFIELDS????




DICE QUE NO ES EL CLASICO PROGRAMA DE REFERIDOS, NO LE DA UN LINK DE REFERIDO A CUALQUIERA, SE LOS DA A WEBMASTER, INFLUENSER….




DICE SUPONEMOS, PUES SUPONEIS MAL, SON WEB DE WEBMASTER QUE TIENEN ENLACE DE REFERIDOS PERO EN NINGUN CASO SON LA WEB OFICIAL




NO ES LO MISMO INVERTIR QUE CONTRATAR UN SERVCIO CROWDGROWING, 

NO ES UNA PLATAFORMA DE INVERSION NI DE PRESTAMOS, NO ES UNA ENTIDAD FINANCIERA NI REALIZA ACTIVIDAD FINANCIERA. DE TODOS MODOS, PUEDEN PEDIRTE EL KYC CUANDO LO ESTIMEN OPORTUNO.




DE LAS PLANTACIONES, YA TE PASE FOTOS Y VIDEOS, ADEMAS PUEDES SOLICITAR VISITAR LAS PLANTACIONES, HACEN VISITAS CONCERTADAS DE CUANDO EN CUANDO.




ES QUE HAY QUE SER TARUGO, 
UNA COSA ES LA SEDE DE LA EMPRESA Y OTRA QUE TENGAN LAS PLANTACIONES EN LA MISMA SEDE. 
TE ESTAS LUCIENDO CADA VEZ QUE ESCRIBES ALGO, NO SE PUEDE HACER MAS EL RIDICULO Y QUEDAR COMO UN GRAN IGNORANTE.*​
*SOBRE VIKTOR DECIRTE QUE NO VA A HACER UNA RUEDA DE PRENSA CADA VEZ QUE FIRMA UN CONTRATO O ASISTE A ALGUN EVENTO, PERO TE PASO UNAS FOTOS QUE PARECE QUE NO TU NO LAS ENCUENTRAS*









*COMUNICADO OFICIAL DE JUICYFIELDS





JUICY GROW GMBH se encarga de la plataforma digital juicyfields.io*​
*LUMBRERAS, SABES LO QUE ES UN HOLDING????*​
*Un holding es un grupo de empresas agrupadas, en este caso holding de empresas JuicyFields (JUICY HOLDINGS B.V.) será la sociedad matriz y controlara las demás empresas.*​
*Quedaría así:*​
*La oficina de Berlín (Alemania) será responsable de la construcción de las instalaciones
La oficina de Zúrich (Suiza) se encargará de los grandes inversores
La oficina de Ámsterdam (Holanda) se encargará de la Plataforma Digital*​
*NO TE CANSAS DE HACER EL RIDICULO QUEDANDO COMO UN IGNORANTE QUE NO PARA DE ESCRIBIR TONTERIAS. INFORMATE PRIMERO Y LUEGO DA TU OPINION PERO CON INFORMACION VERDADERA Y LOS DEMAS TENDRAN SU OPINIONES PROPIAS.*​
*CRECE UN POCO O AL MENOS MADURA QUE ESTAS MUY VERDE*
​


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

*David_St*

LAS FOTOS TIENEN QUE SER FIABLES, NO DE UNO CUALQUIERA QUE SUBE ALGO AL TELEGRAM. Por eso puse la foto de un tío cualquiera con pasta. Pero callas como una put… después de ver el vídeo.

*A VER SI TE PARECEN FIABLES ESTOS VIDEOS DEL CANAL OFICIAL DE YOUTUBE DE JUICYFIELDS

Y SON 360 PARA QUE DANDO A LAS FLECHITAS PUEDES GIRAR LA CAMARA SIN TRAMPA NI CARTON, PAYASO*

*Este por ejemplo de Sabores Púrpura, Portugal*



*Este de Kannabyte, Colombia*




*A VER SI AHORA VAS A DECIR QUE LAS PLANTAS SON DE PLASTICO   

TE DEJO UNOS CUANTOS VIDEOS MAS DE JUICYFIELDS, Y OFICIALES NO DEL TELEGRAN*








*VENGA YA, PUSISTE LA FOTO DEL FAJO DE BILLETES POR SI COLABA Y TE HE PILLADO COMO TODO LO QUE PONES, NO HAGAS MAS EL PAYASO.

Y mucho hablar del video que me enviaste que ponía privado y no le he podido ver, si no fueras un payaso lo pones como yo he hecho con todos los videos que te acabo de poner mas arriba para que lo podamos ver y no habría ninguna duda si lo has visto o no.*

*NO ENTIENDO COMO PUEDE HABER GENTE TAN PAYASA Y EMBUSTERA, QUE NO PARA DE HACER EL RIDICULO.*​


----------



## TylerDurden99 (10 Mar 2022)

El manumamón va a comisión,
no insistas más se va a comer un mojón,
sus ladrillos de mierda son un tostón,
Le van a meter una ostia del copón.


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

*ESO NO QUIERE DECIR QUE YO LO HAYA VISTO, LO HAS PODIDO VER TU Y OTROS, PONLO O TE DA MIEDO, MENTIROSO-YO NO LO HE VISTO, NO HAGAS MAS EL PAYASO*


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El manumamón va a comisión,
> no insistas más se va a comer un mojón,
> sus ladrillos de mierda son un tostón,
> Le van a meter una ostia del copón.



*VENGA MILLONETIS, VACILANDO CON PANTALLAZOS DE INGRESOS DE 150K y luego resulta que eres un pobretón

LOS LABRILLOS NO SON UN TOSTON, LA VERDAD DUELE CUANDO SE OS PILLAN VUESTRAS MENTIRAS


*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

*SI ESTAIS ABURRIDOS PASAROS POR BARCELONA A VER EL PONZI DESDE CERCA










*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

Joder, es que hasta en eso son Ponzi. Ya solo les falta lo del avión privado, pero todo llegará.


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

David_St​
Ese vídeo solo lo pudiste ver tú porque eras el único que tenía el enlace

*Eso lo dices tú, como tienes tanta credibilidad*​
*Y porque no lo pones para que lo podamos ver??? Que eres más mentiroso, ya hasta me está dando intriga a ver que mierda pondrías en el video*

YO VEO DOS COCHES ALQUILADOS Y ROTULADOS CON VINILOS DE GRÁFICAS REY SL. DE CORNELLÁ.​
*ME REFIERO QUE OS PASEIS POR LA SPANNABIS EN BARCELONA, ES QUE NO SABIA QUE ERAS TAN CORTO DE MENTE*

*Y LAS PLANTAS DE LOS VIDEOS SON DE PLASTICO O DE JUGUETE????    




NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO QUE SE TE ACABAN LOS ARGUMENTOS FALSOS QUE PONES

FeministoDeIzquierdas*​
*Joder, es que hasta en eso son Ponzi. Ya solo les falta lo del avión privado, pero todo llegará.

Para ti todo es ponzi, avión todavía no pero helicóptero y barco si, hicieron un tour y un evento. Tal vez si supieras lo que es una empresa sabrías lo que es marketing *​
*El avión supongo que lo dejaran para antes de que estalle el ponzi *​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977674
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977676



EXACTO.

Si una empresa que ha tenido su propia escudería tiene las acciones a tomar por culo, imagínate una que ALQUILA un par de coches para rotularlos 5 minutos y devolverlos.

Por cierto, no veo yo a Santander con las oficinas centrales en un coworking, o que para invertir en Santander tengas que hacer transferencias a un banco en Chipre o a tomar por el culo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, no veo yo a Santander con las oficinas centrales en un coworking, o que para invertir en Santander tengas que hacer transferencias a un banco en Chipre o a tomar por el culo.



Tienes razón, la sede central del Santander y su red de oficinas no están en un coworking. 
*Están de alquiler* pero al menos no las comparte con otras empresas. Algo es algo.

Y no es una crítica, quiero pensar que antes de tomar esa decisión hicieron cuentas y supongo que verían que les compensaba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Todo un Banco Santander está de alquiler.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977772



Me muero de la risa.

¿Sabes la diferencia entre un banco y una oficina?
¿Sabes dónde esta la oficina central del santander?

Una cosa es defender a una Ponzi, y otra hacer el ridículo de ésta forma. Y ya van dos en lo que va de noche.


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



*La rotulación de los coches es marketing y pásate por el Stan 135 en la Spannabis de Barcelona, también es fake y a la fiesta posterior   




 te acuerdas los montoncitos que hiciste???? 
que alardeabas que no tenias billetes de 20€ 


*

*De la otra foto en la que no había billetes de 20€, no hiciste los montoncitos, no??? 
no te quedaban de 500€???




Venga SEÑOR ROCKEFELLER, pones todo en dudas pero lo de usted no.*​


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Mar 2022)

Te echábamo


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me muero de la risa.
> 
> ¿Sabes la diferencia entre un banco y una oficina?
> ¿Sabes dónde esta la oficina central del santander?
> ...



¿Desmientes la noticia de que la Sede Central y las oficinas del Santander* NO son propiedad del Banco Santander*? 

Te dejo el enlace para que lo veas tú mismo.

Santander vende sus oficinas en España por 2.000 millones - Expansión.com

¿Expansión es un medio serio o no?

A ver, hombretón, desmiente la noticia y cuelga la fuente que diga lo contrario.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *La rotulación de los coches es marketing y pásate por el Stan 135 en la Spannabis de Barcelona, también es fake y a la fiesta posterior
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977788
> 
> ...



*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*

Venga, por partes:

1. Una Ponzi necesita de esos artefactos, porque los coches esos rotulados son alquilados, ¿verdad? Y toda la maquinaria de marketing es necesaria.

2. ¿Sabes cuantos AÑOS hace que los billetes de 500 dejaron de estar en circulación? Desde Abril del 2019. Y no dudo que sean ciertos porque ya sabes que ese no es mi rollo, pero que o bien esa foto es de hace años, o hace años que tienes ese dinero. ¿Te lo dió tu abuelita?

Desde luego se vé que has necesitado tiempo para mostrarlos. Imagino que habrás tenido que ir a tu abuelita a pedírselos, porque de lo contrario los abrías mostrado en la primera foto en vez de los billetes de 20. O quizás se los has tenido que pedir a algun otro de los "colaboradores".

¿Qué quieres demostrar con esos billetes? ¿Que son de Juicyfields?

Anda, anda y deja ya de dar vergüenza ajena. Y dile a tus jefes de Juycifields que monten una oficina ya en condiciones en vez de tanto coworking...ah no, que entonces a la hora se salir por patas es mas difícil...


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me muero de la risa.
> 
> ¿Sabes la diferencia entre un banco y una oficina?
> ¿Sabes dónde esta la oficina central del santander?
> ...



*Mira que oficinas mas chulas de Bankia





Y para al final rescatarla con dinero público

ESO NO FUE UNA ESTAFA???
PARA QUE VALE ALARDEAR DE OFICINAS???*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Te echábamo
> 
> 
> ¿Desmientes la noticia o no?
> ...



"Hombretón", la noticia no la desmiento. Lo que desmiento es que pretendas confundir a la gente.

Las oficinas CENTRALES de Juicyfields estan en un coworking.

Las oficinas CENTRALES del Santander, no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Mira que oficinas mas chulas de Bankia
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977843
> ...



Vamos progresando.

Si las oficinas centrales de una empresa de verdad hacen que esa empresa vaya a la ruina, IMAGINA UN PUTO COWORKING PACO.


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas​Venga, por partes:

1. Una Ponzi necesita de esos artefactos, porque los coches esos rotulados son alquilados, ¿verdad? Y toda la maquinaria de marketing es necesaria.

*Que yo sepa eso es necesario en casi cualquier empresa que quiera darse a conocer y quiera crecer*

2. ¿Sabes cuantos AÑOS hace que los billetes de 500 dejaron de estar en circulación? Desde Abril del 2019. Y no dudo que sean ciertos porque ya sabes que ese no es mi rollo, pero que o bien esa foto es de hace años, o hace años que tienes ese dinero. ¿Te lo dió tu abuelita?

*Que se dejen de imprimir no quiere decir que no estén en circulación, que yo sepa se pueden utilizar, al menos a dia de hoy son validos. Aunque hay ciudadanos chinos que los compran por 550€   *

Desde luego se vé que has necesitado tiempo para mostrarlos. Imagino que habrás tenido que ir a tu abuelita a pedírselos, porque de lo contrario los abrías mostrado en la primera foto en vez de los billetes de 20. O quizás se los has tenido que pedir a algun otro de los "colaboradores".

*La primera vez era domingo y solo tenía a mano sobre 30k, los puse después cuando el SEÑOR CALAMARO me dijo que los subiera desde el móvil, no hace tantos años de la foto, FUE DEL MES PASADO CUANDO ME BORRARON TODOS MIS MENSAJES*




¿Qué quieres demostrar con esos billetes? ¿Que son de Juicyfields?

*De Juicyfields no creo, tal vez sean míos*

Anda, anda y deja ya de dar vergüenza ajena. Y dile a tus jefes de Juycifields que monten una oficina ya en condiciones en vez de tanto coworking...ah no, que entonces a la hora se salir por patas es mas difícil...

*Gracias a Dios no tengo jefes en la actualidad, vivo de mis inversiones y mis ingresos pasivos.*

*De todos modos les **diré** a los de juicyfields que si pueden montar una oficina en condiciones como la de BANKIA, que luego cuando reviente el pozi le rescatan con dinero publico *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vamos progresando.
> 
> Si las oficinas centrales de una empresa de verdad hacen que esa empresa vaya a la ruina, IMAGINA UN PUTO COWORKING PACO.



Yo tengo otro punto de vista, los bancos (como tu dices empresas de verdad) en mi opinión están para robar al ciudadano todo lo que pueden y tener al día a hacienda de lo que haces con tu dinero.
NO SE FUE A LA RUINA SINO QUE LOS LISTO DE TURNO SE LLEVARON EL DINERO, NOS HAN ESTAFADO Y TU LA DEFIENDES 

*Bancos desaparecidos de España*

*Y NO TENIAN LAS OFICINAS EN UN COWORKING *  




*Nos roban y luego nos vuelven a robar*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (11 Mar 2022)

*SEÑOR CALAMARO, NO TE CANSAS DE PONER INFORMACION FALSA PARA CONFUNDIR?????
LO BUENO ES QUE YA HA QUEDADO BASTANTE CLARO QUE EL 99% DE LO QUE PONES ES MENTIRA




CON LO FACIL QUE ES IR A LA PAGINA OFICIAL Y COMPROBAR LA DIRECCION CORRECTA*​


----------



## TylerDurden99 (11 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *VENGA MILLONETIS, VACILANDO CON PANTALLAZOS DE INGRESOS DE 150K y luego resulta que eres un pobretón
> 
> LOS LABRILLOS NO SON UN TOSTON, LA VERDAD DUELE CUANDO SE OS PILLAN VUESTRAS MENTIRAS
> 
> ...



No es necesario gastar más de 15€ al día para preparar cenas/comidas estándar, son 105€ semanales, es decir 420€ al mes. Algo perfectamente normal sin contar que los fines de semana cocino poco. Por lo que son 420€ en super unos 24 días al mes. Más de lo que os gastáis tu puta madre y tu al mes. Ahora vete a meterte tus plantas y tu penosa comisión por el culo y no me cites más.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Mar 2022)

*Como no me habré dado cuenta antes.*

Lo ideal cuando uno empieza un negocio o proyecto es gastar su capital en comprar o alquilar oficinas en zonas top.

Si ya se empieza un proyecto con el lastre de ser un "puto alquilado paco" (véase Banco Santander), mal vamos.

*Nada de ajustar costes. Eso es para pobres, ponzis o pacos.*

¿Renting de equipos? De pobres/pacos.
¿Subcontratar o externalizar? De pobres/pacos.

Los "viveros de empresas", eufemismo de "puto coworking paco", promovidos por instituciones públicas y privadas realmente son "viveros de ponzis".

Viveros de empresa: qué son y cómo pueden ayudarte

Incluso Juan Roig, estafador reconocido, sólo hay que ver ciertos precios en el Mercadona, participa de esta farsa.

Aceleradora e incubadora de empresas - Lanzadera

*Muchas gracias por abrirme los ojos.*


----------



## bralmu (11 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *SI ESTAIS ABURRIDOS PASAROS POR BARCELONA A VER EL PONZI DESDE CERCA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977508
> 
> ...



Alquilar lambos y rotularlos. Si es que van siguiendo el guión. Otra estrategia publicitaria de estafas de "oportunidades de inversión" y "gurús" para captar dinero de minoristas.

Un inversor miraría el modelo y las cuentas de la empresa y esta estrategia le preocuparía. Un himbersor ve esta exhibición superficial de lujo y piensa que la cosa es sólida.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Mar 2022)

Grande BBVA.
Creando valor para sus accionistas, como debe ser.


----------



## Rexter (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ya ha quedado claro (aunque ya lo estaba) quienes son los spammers que tenemos. No sé si se hacen los tontos o lo son rematadamente. Pero lo que está claro es para quien trabajan y quienes son sus intenciones.

Yo ya los tengo a todos en ignorados.


----------



## bralmu (11 Mar 2022)

Fíjate si está esto visto que algunos le han puesto nombre: Scamborghinis




Cómo detectar una falsa inversión:
- Estilo de vida presumido con coches exóticos, relojes, restaurantes, montones de dinero en efectivo, etc...
- Videos, artículos y publicaciones donde afirman conocer métodos "mágicos" que pueden hacerte rico.
- Videos de operaciones en los que nunca puedes ver los saldos de las cuentas o verificar las operaciones que realmente demuestren que son rentables.

Les falta la foto con el jet


----------



## finanzasmanu (11 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99
No es necesario gastar más de 15€ al día para preparar cenas/comidas estándar,

*Fardando de millonetis y diciéndome que yo era un muerto de hambre y ahora dices 15€ para cenas y comidas ESTÁNDAR   *

son 105€ semanales, es decir 420€ al mes. Algo perfectamente normal sin contar que los fines de semana cocino poco. Por lo que son 420€ en super unos 24 días al mes. Más de lo que os gastáis tu puta madre y tu al mes.

*Yo no gasto tanto pastizal 15€, yo busco en los contenedores de **basura**, y posiblemente encuentro mejores productos de los que tu compras con esos 15 EURAZOS.*

Ahora vete a meterte tus plantas y tu penosa comisión por el culo y no me cites más.

*Las plantas son digitales no me las puedo meter por ningún sitio y no uso mi enlace de referido por tanto tampoco cobro comisión.*

*SALTA A LA VISTA LA EDUCACION QUE TE HA DADO TU MAMA, CUANDO TE PILLAN TUS TROLAS TE PONES A INSULTAR, LA VERDA TE DUELE.*

*TE CITO PORQUE TU ME HAS CITADO Y TE CONTESTO POR ALUSIONES, ES LO QUE SUELE PASAR CUANDO CITAS A ALGUIEN.



*

bralmu

Alquilar lambos y rotularlos. Si es que van siguiendo el guión. Otra estrategia publicitaria de estafas de "oportunidades de inversión" y "gurús" para captar dinero de minoristas.

Un inversor miraría el modelo y las cuentas de la empresa y esta estrategia le preocuparía. Un himbersor ve esta exhibición superficial de lujo y piensa que la cosa es sólida.

*Hablo el experto en marketing, es algo muy habitual cuando se organizan eventos. No creo que nadie invierta en algo por ver un deportivo rotulado, y estas muy equivocado con lo que dices de los inversores, un inversor no se deja de llevar por exhibiciones superficiales.

ES MI IMPRESIÓN O CREEIS QUE LOS INVERSORES SON TONTOS?????













TODO ESTO FORMA PARTE DE MARKETING Y PUBLICIDAD PARA EVENTOS, NO SE TRATA DE APARENTAR SINO DE LLAMAR LA ATENCION, EN ESO CONSISTE LA PUBLICIDAD. *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (11 Mar 2022)

*Veysel tiene el honor de protagonizar el video musical de Juicyfields con el CEO de Juicy Fields "Alan Glanse".

Veysel no solo es conocido como rapero exitoso, sino también como actor de la brillante serie "4 Blocks".*



*TODO ESTO ES MARKETING Y PUBLICIDAD, ES UNA PARTE MUY IMPORTANTE PARA HACER CRECER UNA EMPRESA.*

*Mira por donde también aparece un yate rotulado o mas bien con una pancarta de Juicyfields * ** * *​


----------



## bralmu (11 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto si en un juicio se podría demostrar que finanzas manu tenía un rol activo en la estafa.
Sería como demostrar si una persona es tonta o se hace la tonta.
Menudo cansino. Cómo machaca promocionando esto.

Pero vamos, aquí en España el "yo no sabía nada", "me ha cogido totalmente por sorpresa", "confiaba en mis socios", etc. suele funcionar bien.


----------



## finanzasmanu (11 Mar 2022)

bralmu
Me pregunto si en un juicio se podría demostrar que finanzas manu tenía un rol activo en la estafa.

*Ya hablas de juicio y estafa, que yo sepa a día de hoy todo lo que han hecho es legal, sino estarían en la cárcel, digo yo*

Sería como demostrar si una persona es tonta o se hace la tonta.

*En caso que fuese una estafa, no tendría que demostrar nada porque yo no he recomendado a nadie que entre, ni estoy en nómina.*

Menudo cansino. Cómo machaca promocionando esto.

*Cansino los que intentáis poner cosas falsas, yo aquí solo estoy desmintiendo los bulos que aquí se están diciendo sin ninguna prueba.*

Pero vamos, aquí en España el "yo no sabía nada", "me ha cogido totalmente por sorpresa", "confiaba en mis socios", etc. suele funcionar bien.

*Nadie obliga a nadie a que entre o invierta, no es necesario dar ninguna excusa, tampoco veo ético que se intente poner información falsa, creo que cada uno es lo suficientemente adulto para hacer lo que crea conveniente y no solo con esta empresa sino con cualquier otra empresa. Hay que poner informaciones contractadas y no poner bulos falsos para confundir a los demás.*
*
Y si resulta que se convierte en la empresa de referencia mundial en su sector???
*
*También esta esa opción no solo ponzi o estafa.*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (11 Mar 2022)

David_St
Ahora también tienen jet privado.

*Te has hecho caquita??? ahora no quieres que veas tus mensajes porque a quedado muy claro que eres un mentiroso y solo intentas poner informaciones falsas. Ya lo que faltaba, también cobarde. *
*NO TE ESFUERCES MAS QUE YA BASTANTE RIDICULO HAS HECHO.*

*LO QUE TODOS VEN*

*

*

*LO QUE A MI ME APARECE*

*

*
*VAYA, NO ME APARECEN TUS MENSAJES PARA PODER DESMENTIR TUS MENTIRAS. VAS DE FRENTE, YA VEO.*

*Ya sabemos que manejas bien el editor de fotos para falsear*​


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> David_St
> Ahora también tienen jet privado.
> 
> *Te has hecho caquita??? ahora no quieres que veas tus mensajes porque a quedado muy claro que eres un mentiroso y solo intentas poner informaciones falsas. Ya lo que faltaba, también cobarde. *
> ...



@David_St va metiendo en el ignore y también me ha ocultado los mensajes. 

Encima trucando fotos burdamente. Y luego va llamando cobarde a la peña. 

"JF, *perdónalos porque no saben lo que hacen".*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Que se dejen de imprimir no quiere decir que no estén en circulación, que yo sepa se pueden utilizar, al menos a dia de hoy son validos. Aunque hay ciudadanos chinos que los compran por 550€   *
> Ver archivo adjunto 977895



Me respondes con algo que no tiene nada que ver, porque como buen Ponzi no te interesa.

Los billetes de 500 euros dejaron de circular en 2019, lo cual quiere decir que es IMPOSIBLE que ese dinero viniera de Juycifields, pues no podrías haber sacado la transferencia en efectivo de un banco a partir de esa fecha. Que por cierto, en ningún momento dices que venga de Juicyfields, pero si los usas para "dar a entender" que hay una conexión entre "Juicyfields" y "ganar dinero".

*Ésto quiere decir que mostrar esos billetes no tiene nada que ver con Juicyfields. Igual que mostrar los cochazos de alquiler rotulados, igual que todo lo que estais montando.*

Esos billetes te vienen de antes (y como sabes, yo no discuto su autenticidad). Serán de tu abuelita y con total seguridad los has ido ahorrando a lo largo de los años. Que me parece cojonudo (yo hago lo mismo, como has podido observar).

Mostrar esos billetes, mostrar los cochazos alquilados, es EXÁCTAMENTE lo que hacen los vendehumos. TODOS SIN EXCEPCIÓN.

Aqui tienes un video explicativo:


Los vendehumos tienen que hacer publicidad de su estilo de vida para hacer creer a otros que éste viene a través de sus "negocios". En éste caso esta claro: *Si los billetes de 500 euros JAMÁS podrían haber salido de transacciones con Juicyfields, ¿para qué mostrarlos?*

Y así vamos enlazando con la Ponzi de Juicyfields: *Alquilar un coche caro y rotularlo tendría todo el sentido para una empresa de componentes de coches, de reparaciones, o de rotulación. Pero, ¿de venta de cannabis?

El único sentido que tiene es vender el humo de una empresa que promete grandes beneficios. Como hacen todos los vendehumos.*

Juicyfields caerá cuando deje de entrar dinero de pardillos. Y cuando el tiempo nos dé la razón, te aseguro que te rajarás y dejarás de escribir por aqui y te esconderás por algún lugar de Murcia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Cómo detectar una falsa inversión:
> - Estilo de vida presumido con coches exóticos, relojes, restaurantes, montones de dinero en efectivo, etc...
> - Videos, artículos y publicaciones donde afirman conocer métodos "mágicos" que pueden hacerte rico.
> - Videos de operaciones en los que nunca puedes ver los saldos de las cuentas o verificar las operaciones que realmente demuestren que son rentables.



Tal cual.

Pero aqui la diferencia es que se trata de una Ponzi, donde los saldos si que los puedes ver porque por cojones tienen que ir pagando para mantenerla. No se gana tanto dinero como en una estafa del tipo "coje el dinero y huye" pero si puedes ganar bastante dinero en el tiempo.

Luego sueltas aquello de "todas las inversiones tienen un riesgo" y a correr.


----------



## bralmu (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Pero aqui la diferencia es que se trata de una Ponzi, donde los saldos si que los puedes ver porque por cojones tienen que ir pagando para mantenerla. No se gana tanto dinero como en una estafa del tipo "coje el dinero y huye" pero si puedes ganar bastante dinero en el tiempo.
> 
> Luego sueltas aquello de "todas las inversiones tienen un riesgo" y a correr.



Bueno, puedes ver que pagan pero no puedes ver si la operación se ejecuta en el mundo real o si es rentable. Sería ponzi y fake investment, como Recyclix.

Y por operación me refiero a esa fantasía agrícola, ese videojuego .com virtual, totalmente escalable donde cultivas, cosechas y vendes con 20 veces el margen de beneficio que obtienen las empresas reales que se dedican a ello.

Es inútil discutir con los que están ganando dinero y escriben aquí porque sus ingresos dependen de mantener la mentira y van a defender su bolsillo como puedan. Por eso nos da la sensación de que son tontos o escriben argumentos muy tontos pero en el fondo es un acto de desesperación, si dejan de entrar nuevos inversores se acaba la estafa y se acaban sus ingresos.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Es inútil discutir con los que están ganando dinero y escriben aquí porque sus ingresos dependen de mantener la mentira y van a defender su bolsillo como puedan. Por eso nos da la sensación de que son tontos o escriben argumentos muy tontos pero en el fondo es un acto de desesperación, si dejan de entrar nuevos inversores se acaba la estafa y se acaban sus ingresos.



Totalmente de acuerdo en que discutir/debatir con alguien que ha cobrado, en JF o en cualquier otra inversión es algo inútil. Las dudas que en algún momento pudo tener fueron disipadas en el momento de que entró la pasta y automáticamente cambió el chip de pardillo a palmero.

Supongo que pasará con cualquier inversión. Si meto 10000 pavos en acciones del Banco Santander y veo que lo atacan, es como si me atacasen a mí. Si le va mal al Banco Santander me irá mal a mí, ya que bajará la cotización de las acciones. Por eso en los grupos de Telegram hay, en general, dudas, pero poca autocrítica, por el "sesgo de confirmación".

Y efectivamente, si peta JF, por supuesto que diré que todas la inversiones tienen su riesgo y a correr. ¿Acaso no es cierto? No veo plataformas de afectados por las bajadas de las acciones del Santander, IAG, Grifols o Alibaba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en que discutir/debatir con alguien que ha cobrado, en JF o en cualquier otra inversión es algo inútil. Las dudas que en algún momento pudo tener fueron disipadas en el momento de que entró la pasta y automáticamente cambió el chip de pardillo a palmero.
> 
> Supongo que pasará con cualquier inversión. Si meto 10000 pavos en el Banco Santander y veo que lo atacan, es como si me atacasen a mí. Si le va mal al Banco Santander me irá mal a mí. Por eso en los grupos de Telegram hay, en general, dudas, pero poca autocrítica, por el "sesgo de confirmación".
> 
> Y efectivamente, si peta JF, por supuesto que diré que todas la inversiones tienen su riesgo y a correr. ¿Acaso no es cierto?



No, no es inutil, porque al discutir con alguien que ha cobrado DE UNA PONZI expones a otros que podrían haber entrado y haberse quedado sin un céntimo.

Y me alegra ver que, como un reloj en perfecto funcionamiento, sigues haciendo exáctamente todo lo que hacen todos los que estan metidos en una Ponzi, y en éste caso es tratar de mezclar empresas verdaderas (Banco Santander) con una Ponzi.

*La gente que mete dinero en el Santander, mientras sea menos de 100k, pueden recuperarlo en base al fondo de garantías. La gente que INVIERTE en acciones del Santander pueden ver sus cuentas públicas. En el caso de Juycifields no tienes ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Todas las inversiones tienen su riesgo, pero las Ponzi no son inversiones sino estafas pues el producto no se corresponde con la fuente de generación de inversiones.*


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *La gente que mete dinero en el Santander, mientras sea menos de 100k, pueden recuperarlo en base al fondo de garantías. La gente que INVIERTE en acciones del Santander pueden ver sus cuentas públicas. En el caso de Juycifields no tienes ni lo uno ni lo otro.
> 
> Todas las inversiones tienen su riesgo, pero las Ponzi no son inversiones sino estafas pues el producto no se corresponde con la fuente de generación de inversiones.*



Me refería a acciones del Santander, evidentemente. Disculpa si me he expresado mal.

Por supuesto que JF no ha publicado sus cuentas anuales pero la información que va publicando a través de sus redes, sea real o no, parece que va convenciendo al público, lo cual, indudablemente tiene mérito, sea ponzi o no.

Realizar una inversión, en JF o en cualquier otra empresa, supone en cierta medida un *acto de fe.* 

La empresa X puede ser cojonuda pero acontecimientos externos, por ejemplo la guerra en Ucrania, pueden tener consecuencias catastróficas (nacionalización de sus activos, corralito que impida repatriar beneficios, interrupción de la cadena de suministros...).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Me pregunto si en un juicio se podría demostrar que finanzas manu tenía un rol activo en la estafa.
> Sería como demostrar si una persona es tonta o se hace la tonta.
> Menudo cansino. Cómo machaca promocionando esto.
> 
> Pero vamos, aquí en España el "yo no sabía nada", "me ha cogido totalmente por sorpresa", "confiaba en mis socios", etc. suele funcionar bien.



Si, se puede, pero es mejor no mencionar nada sobre éste tema en éste momento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Me refería a acciones del Santander, evidentemente. Disculpa si me he expresado mal.



Perdona, te había malentendido. "No harm done". Ya sabes que conmigo, mientras no se me insulte, se me puede discutir sin problemas.

En éste caso, repito mi comentario. Si yo invierto en acciones del santander, además de que la metodología es distinta y no hay plantas virtuales ni nada de eso, tengo a mi disposición datos financieros auditados. Puedo ver su hoja de balance, su flujo de cash, sus clientes, cuota de mercado, etc...todos los datos que necesite.

En base a esos datos AUDITADOS Y PRESENTES decides si invertir o no.

*En el caso de Juicyfields: ¿Sabes cuántas plantas tienen en éstos momentos? ¿Quienes son sus principales CLIENTES? ¿Quién esta comprando esas plantas? ¿A que precio? ¿Market cap? ¿Flujo de cash?*

NO.

Así que no compares una empresa seria con una Ponzi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> Yo tengo otro punto de vista, los bancos (como tu dices empresas de verdad) en mi opinión están para robar al ciudadano todo lo que pueden y tener al día a hacienda de lo que haces con tu dinero.
> NO SE FUE A LA RUINA SINO QUE LOS LISTO DE TURNO SE LLEVARON EL DINERO, NOS HAN ESTAFADO Y TU LA DEFIENDES
> 
> *Bancos desaparecidos de España*
> ...



No estoy defendiendo a los bancos. De hecho, en toda mi cartera de valores no llevo ni uno. Eres TÚ/vosotros quienes tratais de compararos con ellos.

Lo que estais diciendo es "si un banco roba, pues Juicyfields también" lo que no os deja en muy buen lugar.

Por cierto, voy a repetir por ENÉSIMA vez mi pregunta. 

*¿CONOCEIS ALGUNA EMPRESA INTERNACIONAL SERIA CUYAS OFICINAS CENTRALES* *ESTÉN EN UN PUTO COWORKING?*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *un inversor no se deja de llevar por exhibiciones superficiales.*
> 
> *ES MI IMPRESIÓN O CREEIS QUE LOS INVERSORES SON TONTOS?????
> *​



Me encanta éste comentario. Es como cuando al mago de oz se le olvida cerrar la cortina.

Con el permiso de @TylerDurden99 te voy a responder yo:

NO. Un inversor no se deja llevar por exhibiciones superficiales. Y no, los inversores serios no son tontos.

Pero es que por eso precísamente Juycifields hace estas cosas. No es para atraer a inversores profesionales o serios sino para atraer a pobres diablos. Si Juycifields fuera una empresa seria ni tan siquiera habría necesitado de "hinbersores" pues cualquier hedge fund ya habría puesto millones encima de la mesa.

Pero Juicyfields depende de hinbersores paco para mantener la Ponzi.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, te había malentendido. "No harm done". Ya sabes que conmigo, mientras no se me insulte, se me puede discutir sin problemas.
> 
> En éste caso, repito mi comentario. Si yo invierto en acciones del santander, además de que la metodología es distinta y no hay plantas virtuales ni nada de eso, tengo a mi disposición datos financieros auditados. Puedo ver su hoja de balance, su flujo de cash, sus clientes, cuota de mercado, etc...todos los datos que necesite.
> 
> ...



Que definas el Banco Santander como empresa seria... no sé que decirte.

*Banco Santander sigue investigado por el mayor escándalo de evasión fiscal de la historia*

*https://diario16.com/banco-santander-sigue-investigado-por-el-mayor-escandalo-de-evasion-fiscal-de-la-historia/*

*El Gobierno indulta a Alfredo Sáenz. El consejero delegado del Santander había sido condenado a tres meses de arresto e inhabilitación temporal por un delito de acusación falsa*

*https://elpais.com/economia/2011/11/25/actualidad/1322209980_850215.html*

*Los 129.000 afectados de Valores Santander podrán demandar hasta 2022*

*https://eldiariocantabria.publico.es/articulo/economia/129000-afectados-valores-santander-podran-demandar-2022/20210217205541**091810.html*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Que definas el Banco Santander como empresa seria... no sé que decirte.
> 
> *Banco Santander sigue investigado por el mayor escándalo de evasión fiscal de la historia*
> 
> ...



Pues imagínate si lo comparamos con una empresa que ni tan siquiera esta en el CNMV, mucho menos tiene su oficina central EN UN PUTO COWORKING.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues imagínate si lo comparamos con una empresa que ni tan siquiera esta en el CNMV, mucho menos tiene su oficina central EN UN PUTO COWORKING.



Te has olvidado del "paco", están en un PUTO COWORKING *PACO*.

Y pagan PUTO DINERO *PACO*.

Pero oye, eso a mí me da igual, *mientras sea de curso legal*.

De momento, a mí me lo han aceptado donde he ido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Te has olvidado del "paco", están en un PUTO COWORKING *PACO*.
> 
> Y pagan DINERO *PACO*.
> 
> ...



No es dinero PACO, es dinero PONZI. Y si, tienen sus oficinas centrales en un PUTO COWORKING PACO porque les va a ser muy necesario para poder desaparecer cuando salte el pastel.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es dinero PACO, es dinero PONZI. Y si, tienen sus oficinas centrales en un PUTO COWORKING PACO porque les va a ser muy necesario para poder desaparecer cuando salte el pastel.



Rectifico pues, pagan DINERO *PONZI*. 

Como decía, el dinero ponzi también me lo aceptan al hacer la compra o ir a la gasolinera.

Al pastel, al parecer, le queda rato para saltar. Han levantado bastante pasta con motivo de la feria.

Este es el calendario de ferias en las que prevén estar, por lo que podemos tener margen de sacar algunas perrillas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Rectifico pues, pagan DINERO *PONZI*.
> 
> Como decía, el dinero ponzi también me lo aceptan al hacer la compra o ir a la gasolinera.
> 
> ...



Pues si estas tan decidido deberías entonces comprar mas plantas, ¿no crees?

Por cierto, aqui el de Bitconnect en una gran ceremonia que ríete tú de los de Juycifields:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Peor, porque en el sistema español te obligan a pagar. Aqui vas como gilipollas a entrar tu solito.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues si estas tan decidido deberías entonces comprar mas plantas, ¿no crees?



No lo descarto. Si lo hago, no tendré problema en documentarlo, como siempre. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No lo descarto. Si lo hago, no tendré problema en documentarlo, como siempre. Gracias por el consejo.



Mi consejo para tí es que hagas lo que creas correcto, que luego el tiempo pone todas las cosas en su sitio. Bueno, el tiempo y otras cosas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Guarda ese video por tu madre. Será el meme de Bitconnect 2.0.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

¿Te imaginas que también acabara en otros sitios, como un servidor en rusia, otro en islandia, y otro en EEUU?

Espero que no pase porque entonces ya sería prácticamente imborrable.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Uyuyuy dios me libre. Además, igual hasta ya ha pasado.

Yo lo he guardado en mi disco duro en la sección "future laughs" o por si me llaman para algún documental o algo, aunque tú tendrás siempre preferencia.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

Si ahora petase sería un afectado.

Te recuerdo que a petición de un usuario compré una (1) plantita.




Si ahora explotase, el balance de la inversión sería
4700 de ganancia anterior - 50 de estafa = 
4650 netos.

Aún tengo que preguntar en Hacienda si las ponzis hay que declararlas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si ahora petase sería un afectado.
> 
> Te recuerdo que a petición de un usuario compré una (1) plantita.
> 
> ...



Claro, mientras seas tú quien gana, que arree el siguiente.

En fin...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora que caigo, ese video me recuerda a algo...


Yep...exactly the same pitch.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro, mientras seas tú quien gana, que arree el siguiente.
> 
> En fin...



Nos ha jodido. 

Si tienes una acción y la vendes a 10 euros, y ésta se hunde inmediatamente después a 1 euro, ¿te da pena el siguiente?

Si montas un negocio y le quitas clientes a otro, ¿Te da pena?

El dinero no se crea ni se destruye, cambia de manos.

Y si las manos receptoras son las mías, pues mejor.

Supongo que tú devolverías el dinero si vendes un piso y luego se deprecia... oh wait.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Nos ha jodido.
> 
> Si tienes una acción y la vendes a 10 euros, y ésta se hunde inmediatamente después a 1 euro, ¿te da pena el siguiente?
> 
> ...



1. No compro acciones de empresas Ponzi. Por ejemplo, nunca compraría Herbalife o Amway.
2. Quitar clientes por ofrecer un mejor producto o servicio no es hacer una Ponzi donde los últimos pierden dinero porque les han mentido.
3. Si yo vendo un piso y éste pierde valor en el tiempo no afecta a la persona que lo compra, pues ésta lo compra para vivir en él.

Ahora tengo yo una pregunta para tí:

Estas preguntas tan tontas, ¿son pensadas por tí o vienen en algún guión que te dan para vender la Ponzi? Te lo pregunto 100% en serio y sin ninguna intención de insultar.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. No compro acciones de empresas Ponzi. Por ejemplo, nunca compraría Herbalife o Amway.
> 2. Quitar clientes por ofrecer un mejor producto o servicio no es hacer una Ponzi donde los últimos pierden dinero porque les han mentido.
> 3. Si yo vendo un piso y éste pierde valor en el tiempo no afecta a la persona que lo compra, pues ésta lo compra para vivir en él.
> 
> ...



Nos las da Juicyfields, les diré que eres duro de pelar y se curren un argumentario más elaborado.

Están temblando viendo este hilo y que se destape la ponzi mientras planifican la huida.


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

*FeministoDeIzquierdas*​
Me respondes con algo que no tiene nada que ver, porque como buen Ponzi no te interesa.
Los billetes de 500 euros dejaron de circular en 2019,

*Para que todos vean como mientes e intentas por varias veces afirmar falsamente, eso que acabas de afirmar es falso, los billetes de 500€ no dejaron de circular en 2019, te lo he dicho antes y te lo vuelvo a repetir, NO ES LO MISMO DEJAR DE PRODUCIR QUE DEJAR DE CIRCULAR, SIGUE INTENTANDOLO PERO ES FALSO LO QUE AFIRMAS, COMO MUCHAS OTRAS COSAS QUE HAS DADO POR HECHO.*

*PRIMER INTENTO POST 613*




*SEGUNDO INTENTO POST 636




NO LO DIGO YO, LO DICE EL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEO




PUEDEN CIRCULAR Y SE PUEDEN USAR PARA AHORRAR Y PAGAR EN CUALQUIER LUGAR




El número de billetes de 500 euros en circulación se situó a finales de 2021 en los 14,9 millones.

ASI CON TODO, INTENTAIS FALSEAR LA INFORMACION A VUESTRO ANTOJO.*​lo cual quiere decir que es IMPOSIBLE que ese dinero viniera de Juycifields, pues no podrías haber sacado la transferencia en efectivo de un banco a partir de esa fecha. Que por cierto, en ningún momento dices que venga de Juicyfields, pero si los usas para "dar a entender" que hay una conexión entre "Juicyfields" y "ganar dinero".

Ésto quiere decir que mostrar esos billetes no tiene nada que ver con Juicyfields. Igual que mostrar los cochazos de alquiler rotulados, igual que todo lo que estais montando.

*Yo creo que ya deje bastante claro que mis beneficios de juicyfields los saco en criptomonedas, y te informo que si yo quisiera (pero no es mi caso) puedo intercambiar las criptomonedas por billetes de 500€. Hablas y das por hecho cosas sin manejar la suficiente información.

TE RECUERDO POR QUE TE MOSTRE LOS BILLETES, QUE VEO QUE SE TE OLVIDA LO QUE NO TE INTERESA*


​Esos billetes te vienen de antes (y como sabes, yo no discuto su autenticidad). Serán de tu abuelita y con total seguridad los has ido ahorrando a lo largo de los años. Que me parece cojonudo (yo hago lo mismo, como has podido observar).

*VES PORQUE TE EQUIVOCAS TANTO??? DAS POR HECHO QUE SON DE MI ABUELITA Y CON TOTAL SEGURIDAD LOS AHORROS DE MI VIDA, TU QUE SABRAS, ANDA DIME LOS NUMEROS DEL EUROMILLON. SI TU DINERO ES DE TU ABUELITA O LO QUE HAS AHORRADO EN LA VIDA, EN MI CASO ES DIFERENTE, PORQUE TU LO HAGAS LOS DEMAS NO TENEMOS POR QUE HACER LO MISMO.*​
Mostrar esos billetes, mostrar los cochazos alquilados, es EXÁCTAMENTE lo que hacen los vendehumos. TODOS SIN EXCEPCIÓN.
Los vendehumos tienen que hacer publicidad de su estilo de vida para hacer creer a otros que éste viene a través de sus "negocios". En éste caso esta claro: Si los billetes de 500 euros JAMÁS podrían haber salido de transacciones con Juicyfields, ¿para qué mostrarlos?
Y así vamos enlazando con la Ponzi de Juicyfields: Alquilar un coche caro y rotularlo tendría todo el sentido para una empresa de componentes de coches, de reparaciones, o de rotulación. Pero, ¿de venta de cannabis?
El único sentido que tiene es vender el humo de una empresa que promete grandes beneficios. Como hacen todos los vendehumos.

*CON TUS COMENTARIOS ME DAS A ENTENDER QUE ENTIENDES MUY POCO DE MARKETING Y PUBLICIDAD.*

*LO DE LOS BILLETES YA TE LO HE EXPLICADO MAS ARRIBA Y MUCHAS VECES ANTERIORMENTE.*

*¿Y TU PARA QUE MOSTRASTE LOS TUYOS??? PARA DEMOSTRAR ALGO, SUPONGO, YO TAMBIEN, QUE NO NECESITABA RETIRAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN EUROS.*

Juicyfields caerá cuando deje de entrar dinero de pardillos. Y cuando el tiempo nos dé la razón, te aseguro que te rajarás y dejarás de escribir por aqui y te esconderás por algún lugar de Murcia.

*EL QUE VENDE HUMO ERES TU, SIGUES AFIRMANDO Y ASEGURANDO COSAS QUE NO HAN SUCEDIDO.

ME ACABAS DE DEMOSTRAR QUE TAMBIEN MENTISTE CON LAS IPS, COMO NO, MURCIA ME QUEDA UN POCO LEJOS, NO DIGAS MAS MENTIRAS PORQUE TE PASARA COMO EL SEÑOR CALAMARO, HACIENDO EL RIDICULO UNA Y OTRA VEZ Y MINTIENDO UNA Y OTRA VEZ. NO AFIRMES Y JUZGUES SOLO POR TU OPINION O POR INFORMACIONES QUE NO MANEJAS.*​
No estoy defendiendo a los bancos. De hecho, en toda mi cartera de valores no llevo ni uno. Eres TÚ/vosotros quienes tratais de compararos con ellos.
Lo que estais diciendo es "si un banco roba, pues Juicyfields también" lo que no os deja en muy buen lugar.

*PUSE EL EJEMPLO DE BANKIA PARA QUE VIERAS QUE PARA ESTAFAR Y ROBAR NO ES NECESARIO TENER SUPER OFICINAS, PERO VEO QUE NO LO HAS ENTENDIDO. PUEDE HABER EMPRESAS HONRADAS Y NO TENER QUE FARDAR DE SUPER OFICINAS.*

Por cierto, voy a repetir por ENÉSIMA vez mi pregunta.
¿CONOCEIS ALGUNA EMPRESA INTERNACIONAL SERIA CUYAS OFICINAS CENTRALES ESTÉN EN UN PUTO COWORKING?

*YA DAS POR HECHO QUE TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN* *COWORKING NO SON SERIAS. TE RESPONDO POR ENESIMA VEZ, GRANDES EMPRESAS INTERNACIONALES TUVIERON EN SUS INICIOS SU SEDE CENTRAL O SUS OFICINAS CENTRALES EN UN COWORKING, TE INFORMO QUE JUICYFIELDS TIENE APENAS 2 AÑOS Y ESPERO QUE SIGA CRECIENDO. POR EJEMPLO EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… SEGÚN TU ESTAS EMPRESAS NO ERAN SERIAS POR ESTAR EN UN COWORKING, MENOS MAL QUE HAS DICHO SERIAS Y NO QUE SON ESTAFAS O PONZI.*

*NO ME LO HE INVENTADO COMO TU: **EN INTERNET ESTA ESA INFORMACION*​
Me encanta éste comentario. Es como cuando al mago de oz se le olvida cerrar la cortina.
Con el permiso de @TylerDurden99 te voy a responder yo:
NO. Un inversor no se deja llevar por exhibiciones superficiales. Y no, los inversores serios no son tontos.
Pero es que por eso precísamente Juycifields hace estas cosas. No es para atraer a inversores profesionales o serios sino para atraer a pobres diablos. Si Juycifields fuera una empresa seria ni tan siquiera habría necesitado de "hinbersores" pues cualquier hedge fund ya habría puesto millones encima de la mesa.
Pero Juicyfields depende de hinbersores paco para mantener la Ponzi.

*OK, ENTONCES DICES QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, LOS DEMAS SI LO SON????

Y CUALES SON LOS INVERSORES SERIOS???? LOS QUE INVIERTEN EN INVERSIONES DE BAJO RIESGO COMO, CUENTAS DE AHORRO, LOS BONOS, LOS DEPOSITOS BANCARIOS, LETRAS DEL TESORO….NO ME HAGAS REIR, TE RECUERDO MI OPINION QUE TE DI, RESPETO LAS OPINIONES DE LOS DEMAS, AUNQUE NO LAS COMPARTA NI LLAMO TONTO AL QUE NO INVIERTE COMO YO, PORQUE ENTIENDO QUE CADA UNO TIENE QUE ELABORARSE SU PROPIA CARTERA DE INVERSION.


*​


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *FeministoDeIzquierdas*​
> Me respondes con algo que no tiene nada que ver, porque como buen Ponzi no te interesa.
> Los billetes de 500 euros dejaron de circular en 2019,
> 
> ...



Nadie te lo ha comentado? Nadie lee tus tochazos de mierda amigo eres como esa dirección de correo que no para de enviarte spam a tu carpeta de correo no deseado. Cuando ves quién es, sabes que solo es mierda que intenta estafarte.


----------



## Können (13 Mar 2022)

El CEO es un hacha, en esta entrevista le preguntan:









"La industria del cannabis será una de las más rentables en 2024. Es el momento de entrar"


El inicio de la despenalización del consumo de marihuana en diferentes lugares del mundo está dando alas a una nueva industria que busca soluciones alternativas para encontrar inversores




www.elconfidencial.com






P. Toda inversión tiene sus riesgos. ¿Cuáles diría que son en este caso los principales?

R. Cierto. Ahora mismo, nos encontramos ante una industria que está creciendo muy rápido *a pesar de que el precio del cannabis se ha mantenido estable durante las últimas décadas*, por lo que los precios deberían subir, algo que solo podría beneficiar a nuestros inversores. Si hablamos de riesgos en las plantaciones, nuestros colaboradores están asegurados ante cualquier posible incidente, lo que no debería afectar al retorno de las inversiones de los 'e-growers'.

Rentabilidad de un 33%-66% asegurada, con un precio estable de la planta, que recordemos luego la venden y con eso se paga al inversor.

¡No me salen las cuentas!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Nadie te lo ha comentado? Nadie lee tus tochazos de mierda amigo eres como esa dirección de correo que no para de enviarte spam a tu carpeta de correo no deseado. Cuando ves quién es, sabes que solo es mierda que intenta estafarte.



Es parte del juego. Cuando no se tiene razón se busca inundar de datos, aunque sean inútiles, o sacar puntas a cosas irrelevantes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

Können dijo:


> El CEO es un hacha, en esta entrevista le preguntan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te salen las cuentas porque no pueden salir.

Si tienes inflación y pagas mas de un 100% ANUAL en beneficios, no pueden salir las cuentas jamás...a menos que estés en una Ponzi. Entonces las cuentas siempre salen porque no dependen del dinero de sus ingresos, sino del dinero de sus HINBERSORES.


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Nadie te lo ha comentado? Nadie lee tus tochazos de mierda amigo eres como esa dirección de correo que no para de enviarte spam a tu carpeta de correo no deseado. Cuando ves quién es, sabes que solo es mierda que intenta estafarte.



*Porque no hablas por ti mismo y no por todos los demás, te informo que hay gente que si los lee y me felicitan. Para tu información intento responder a todas las noticias falsas que ponen algunos usuarios y para desenmascarar dichas mentiras, tengo que citar fuentes y poner pruebas para que no haya duda.

Pongo solo un par de privados que he recibido en este mismo foro para no hacer mucho tocho, hay gente que sigue el hilo pero no participa, y gente que me felicita por privado, por telegram y por otros medios pero tú ya das por hecho que nadie lee mis post. Cuando me borraron todos mis mensajes ya no iba a participar más pero me animaron a seguir rebatiendo con informaciones verdaderas.



  




Por cierto, me puedes decir a quien intento estafar???

Que yo sepa no he estafado a nadie, más bien solo he desmentido informaciones y acusaciones falsas que se están poniendo aquí.

Por si no has leído mis tochos, te lo escribo aquí que al citarte seguramente lo leas,*


*NO HE RECOMENDADO EN NINGUN MOMENTO INVERTIR EN JUICYFIELDS*
*INCLUSO DIGO QUE NO ES SEGURO PORQUE NADIE PUEDE GARANTIZAR QUE MAÑANAN DESAPAREZCAN Y SE VAYAN CON EL DINERO*
*SI ALGUIEN DECIDE ENTRAR QUE LO HAGA SABIENDO QUE ES UNA INVERSION DE MUY ALTO RIESGO Y QUE BUSQUE INFORMACION REAL Y VERAZ ANTES DE TOMAR UNA DECISIÓN.*
*YO SOLO QUIERO QUE LA INFORMACION SEA VERDADERA, YA SEA BUENA O SEA MALA.*
*QUE YO TENGA DINERO INVERTIDO EN JUICYFIELDS SIGUIENDO UNA ESTRATEGIA, NO QUIERE DECIR QUE OTROS INVIERTAN, MI INVERSION DE JUICYFIELDS ESTA EN EL APARTADO DE MI PORTAFOLIOS DE INVERCIONES DE ALTO RIESGOS Y ALTA RENTABILIDAD.*
*Te he citado por alusión, para responderte.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es parte del juego. Cuando no se tiene razón se busca inundar de datos, aunque sean inútiles, o sacar puntas a cosas irrelevantes.



*HAS LLEGADO A LA CONCLUCION DE QUE NO TENGO RAZON Y LOS DATOS QUE PONGO SON INUTILES. 

OK, VALE, ENTONCES SIGUES DEFENDIENDO LO SIGUIENTE????
*

* MANTIENES QUE LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019???? O LOS DATOS INUTILES QUE HE PUESTO DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEOS SON FALSOS???*
*MANTIENES QUE LAS IPS QUE DICES TENER MIAS NO TE LO HAS INVENTADO???? ES QUE NO ME CUADRA QUE TENGA YO UNA IP DE MURCIA*
*SIGUES MANTENIENDO QUE TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING NO SON SERIAS, TIENEN QUE FARDAR DE SUPER OFICINAS PARA SER SERIAS???? ENTONCES EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… NO ERAN SERIAS PORQUE TENIAN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING???*
*MANTIENES QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, PERO LOS DEMAS SI LO SON????*
*MANTIENES QUE CHIPRE ES UN PARAISO FISCAL??? LO QUE PONE EL BOE ES FALSO???*
*NO SIGO PORQUE NO HAY MAS CIEGO QUE EL QUE NO QUIERE VER.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *HAS LLEGADO A LA CONCLUCION DE QUE NO TENGO RAZON Y LOS DATOS QUE PONGO SON INUTILES.
> 
> OK, VALE, ENTONCES SIGUES DEFENDIENDO LO SIGUIENTE????*
> 
> ...



Mantengo que tú no has obtenido esos billetes de nada que tenga que ver con Juicyfields, y que usas esos billetes para tratar de dar a entender que estan relacionados de alguna forma con Juycifields, cosa imposible porque desde el 2019 no podrías haberlos sacado de un cajero automático, y de hecho tú empezaste a operar mas tarde, y de hecho tu dices que conviertes tus beneficios en crypto.

*Así que, ¿para que coño sacar los billetes de 500 euros en un hilo sobre la ponzi de Juicyfields?*

*Venga, arguméntame ésta pregunta si tienes huevos.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mantengo que tú no has obtenido esos billetes de nada que tenga que ver con Juicyfields, y que usas esos billetes para tratar de dar a entender que estan relacionados de alguna forma con Juycifields, cosa imposible porque desde el 2019 no podrías haberlos sacado de un cajero automático, y de hecho tú empezaste a operar mas tarde, y de hecho tu dices que conviertes tus beneficios en crypto.
> 
> *Así que, ¿para que coño sacar los billetes de 500 euros en un hilo sobre la ponzi de Juicyfields?
> 
> Venga, arguméntame ésta pregunta si tienes huevos.*



Mantengo que tú no has obtenido esos billetes de nada que tenga que ver con Juicyfields,

*Eso lo mantienes tu y yo también, repasa todos mis post, nunca he dicho que esos billetes tengan que ver con juicyfields*

y que usas esos billetes para tratar de dar a entender que están relacionados de alguna forma con Juycifields,

*Eso habrás entendido tú, lee bien mis respuestas, no trato de dar a entender que esos billetes se relacionen de alguna forma con juicyfields*

cosa imposible porque desde el 2019 no podrías haberlos sacado de un cajero automático, y de hecho tú empezaste a operar mas tarde, y de hecho tu dices que conviertes tus beneficios en crypto.

*Los cajeros no son la forma de obtener billetes de 500€ en la actualidad pero se pueden obtener porque siguen en circulación y son legales, te he dicho antes que no es mi caso pero puedo cambiar criptomonedas por billetes de 500€*

​
Así que, ¿para que coño sacar los billetes de 500 euros en un hilo sobre la ponzi de Juicyfields?
Venga, arguméntame ésta pregunta si tienes huevos.

*No hace falta tener huevos para argumentarte ninguna pregunta, ya te la he argumentado muchas veces, pero no sé lo que no entiendes.

TE LO HE RESPONDIDO MIL VECES, tú me dijiste: **¿has retirado en euros alguna vez? ¿a que no? **, MI RESPUESTA: No tengo necesidad de retirar en euros sino lo hubiera hecho, prefiero en criptomonedas. COMO PARACE QUE NO ENTENDIAS EL POR QUE NO COBRABA EN EUROS, TE MOSTRE QUE TENGO SUFICIENTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO, NUNCA DIJE QUE ESE DINERO TUVIERA ALGO QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS O QUE NO PUDIERA COBRAR EN EUROS EN JUICYFIELDS.*

​

*LUEGO PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO, MIRA LA CAPTURA DE TU RESPUESTA DEL MENSAJE QUE ME BORRARON, **DICES EN TOTAL ¿2000€? ¿3000€? , QUE SI BILLETES DE 10€, DE 20€**, ENTONCES PARA QUE NO TUVIERAS ESAS DUDAS TE MOSTRE LOS BILLETES DE 500€, NO TE ACUERDAS???*




*QUE ES LO QUE NO ENTIENDES DE ESO????*

*AHORA DIME TU SI MANTIENES TODAS LAS AFIRMACIONES QUE HAS HECHO EN RESPUESTAS ANTERIORES




NO ESCURRAS EL BULTO*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> Mantengo que tú no has obtenido esos billetes de nada que tenga que ver con Juicyfields,
> 
> *Eso lo mantienes tu y yo también, repasa todos mis post, nunca he dicho que esos billetes tengan que ver con juicyfields*
> 
> ...



Otro tocho para decir nada. Repito mi pregunta:
*¿para que coño sacar los billetes de 500 euros en un hilo sobre la ponzi de Juicyfields?*


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Otro tocho para decir nada. Repito mi pregunta:
> *¿para que coño sacar los billetes de 500 euros en un hilo sobre la ponzi de Juicyfields?*



Te respondido con detalles y pruebas, ha quedado bastante claro, pero tu en cambio escurres el bulto, a queda muy claro.

*NO HAY MAS CIEGO QUE EL QUE NO QUIERE VER.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> Te respondido con detalles y pruebas, ha quedado bastante claro, pero tu en cambio escurres el bulto, a queda muy claro.
> 
> *NO HAY MAS CIEGO QUE EL QUE NO QUIERE VER.*



No, no me ha quedado nada claro, ¿por qué no tratas de explicármelo en una sola frase?

*¿Para que mostrar billetes de 500 euros que nada tienen que ver con Juicyfields en un hilo para tratar de defender Juicyfields?
Premio si puedes responder en menos de 100 palabras.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, no me ha quedado nada claro, ¿por qué no tratas de explicármelo en una sola frase?
> 
> *¿Para que mostrar billetes de 500 euros que nada tienen que ver con Juicyfields en un hilo para tratar de defender Juicyfields?
> Premio si puedes responder en menos de 100 palabras.*



*DIJE QUE PREFERIA SACAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN CRIPTOS, PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO PARA NO SACAR EN EUROS MIS BENEFICIOS DE JUICYFIELDS

26 PALABRAS

AHORA DIME TU SI MANTIENES TODAS LAS AFIRMACIONES QUE HAS HECHO EN RESPUESTAS ANTERIORES*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *DIJE QUE PREFERIA SACAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN CRIPTOS, PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO PARA NO SACAR EN EUROS MIS BENEFICIOS DE JUICYFIELDS
> 
> 26 PALABRAS
> 
> ...



...y sigues sin responder a la pregunta, asi que la repito:

*¿Para que mostrar billetes de 500 euros que nada tienen que ver con Juicyfields en un hilo para tratar de defender Juicyfields? Aparte de tratar de hacer creer a algun incauto de que hay una relación entre "ganar dinero" y "Juicyfields", claro.

Lo mismo que los coches alquilados
Lo mismo que el yate
Etc etc etc...*


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

*DILE EL ITALIANO DE TU FIRMA QUE LA OFICINA DE JUICYFIELDS EN VALECIA NO EXISTE, QUE TENIA RAZON    *

​


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...y sigues sin responder a la pregunta, asi que la repito:
> 
> *¿Para que mostrar billetes de 500 euros que nada tienen que ver con Juicyfields en un hilo para tratar de defender Juicyfields? Aparte de tratar de hacer creer a algun incauto de que hay una relación entre "ganar dinero" y "Juicyfields", claro.
> 
> ...



En esa respuesta me defendía yo de tu acusación.
A DIA DE HOY SE GANA DINERO CON JUICYFIELDS, PREGUNTA POR EJEMPLO A ALEX

Que vamos a hacer si no entiendes de marketing y publicidad.

*PARECE QUE NOS VAMOS A QUEDAR ESPERANDO SENTADOS TU RESPUESTA A LAS AFIRMACIONES QUE HICISTE ANTES*

*

*​


----------



## ender13 (14 Mar 2022)

Soy el único que entra aquí de vez en cuando buscando encontrar algo de información útil a favor o en contra sobre Juicy, con el nivel mínimo de personas algo leídas y calmadas/centradas, y solo leo discusiones dignas del patio de un colegio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

ender13 dijo:


> Soy el único que entra aquí de vez en cuando buscando encontrar algo de información útil a favor o en contra sobre Juicy, con el nivel mínimo de personas algo leídas y calmadas/centradas, y solo leo discusiones dignas del patio de un colegio?



Tienes razón. Voy a empezar a mandar la mierda a otro hilo.

De todas formas tiene sentido que los Ponzi traten de tumbar un hilo donde se les pone la cara colorada.


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tienes razón. Voy a empezar a mandar la mierda a otro hilo.
> 
> De todas formas tiene sentido que los Ponzi traten de tumbar un hilo donde se les pone la cara colorada.



*La cara colorada parece que se te ha quedado a ti cuando pierdes la credibilidad en tus afirmaciones. Aun tienes la oportunidad de reconocer tus errores y salvar los muebles, respondiendo a cada punto

1. MANTIENES QUE LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019???? O LOS DATOS INUTILES QUE HE PUESTO DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEOS SON FALSOS???

2. MANTIENES QUE LAS IPS QUE DICES TENER MIAS NO TE LO HAS INVENTADO???? ES QUE NO ME CUADRA QUE TENGA YO UNA IP DE MURCIA

3. SIGUES MANTENIENDO QUE TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING NO SON SERIAS, TIENEN QUE FARDAR DE SUPER OFICINAS PARA SER SERIAS???? ENTONCES EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… NO ERAN SERIAS PORQUE TENIAN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING???

4. MANTIENES QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, PERO LOS DEMAS SI LO SON????

5. MANTIENES QUE CHIPRE ES UN PARAISO FISCAL??? LO QUE PONE EL BOE ES FALSO???

Soy el primer interesado en que se pongan cosas buenas o malas sobre juicyfields pero que sean ciertas y no basadas en opiniones y **suposiciones**. Y no **creáis** que defiendo a juicyfields a capa y espada, yo **también** tengo muchas dudas, y por ello

1. NO HE RECOMENDADO EN NINGUN MOMENTO INVERTIR EN JUICYFIELDS

2. NCLUSO DIGO QUE NO ES SEGURO PORQUE NADIE PUEDE GARANTIZAR QUE MAÑANAN DESAPAREZCAN Y SE VAYAN CON EL DINERO

3. SI ALGUIEN DECIDE ENTRAR QUE LO HAGA SABIENDO QUE ES UNA INVERSION DE MUY ALTO RIESGO Y QUE BUSQUE INFORMACION REAL Y VERAZ ANTES DE TOMAR UNA DECISIÓN.

4. YO SOLO QUIERO QUE LA INFORMACION SEA VERDADERA, YA SEA BUENA O SEA MALA.

5. QUE YO TENGA DINERO INVERTIDO EN JUICYFIELDS SIGUIENDO UNA ESTRATEGIA, NO QUIERE DECIR QUE OTROS INVIERTAN, MI INVERSION DE JUICYFIELDS ESTA EN EL APARTADO DE MI PORTAFOLIOS DE INVERCIONES DE ALTO RIESGOS Y ALTA RENTABILIDAD.

El hilo siempre se **desvía** cuando se ataca a las personas y no se centra en la finalidad del hilo, **demostrar** que si es un ponzi o estafa, ello es **difícil** hasta que no se produzca pero se pueden aportar todo tipo de informaciones que sean reales y **verídicas** no inventadas o desvirtuadas.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

Nono, lo que digo es mover lo de Juycifields a su propio hilo, dejando éste para lo que quise diseñarlo: Ponzis varias (incluyendo la de Juycifields).


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

​1º pedrilo0 va abriendo hilos en distintos foros. Que no te extrañe que sea de Murcia.

*Si tú lo dices, con la credibilidad que tienes, será porque no existen referidos de otra provincia que no sea Murcia*

2º alexdevigo que tiene tanta confianza en la empresa, no compra una planta de 2.000€, compra UNA de 50.

*Yo creo que no ha dicho que tenga plena confianza en la empresa sino que ha cobrado lo prometido. Y para tu información las plantas de 50€ son las más rentables en este momento, pero ya sabemos que tú de números entiendes poco.*

3º ************ fue el que abrió el primer hilo que él mismo cerró. Alardea de dinero que no es suyo. Pone las cosas que le apetecen, de las otras no dice nada. ”No cobra” de Juicyfields pero defiende la PONZI como gato panza arriba.

*Has llegado a esa conclusión porque comprobaste tú también las ips???*

*SEÑOR CALAMARO no decías que el dinero que mostré eran billetes falsos de aliexpress, ahora que no son **míos**??? En qué quedamos???*

*YA HAS PERDIDO TODA LA CREDIBILIDA Y CONTINUAS HACIENDO EL RIDICULO, LO TUYO ES PARA QUE TE LO MIREN.*


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Mar 2022)

Respondería al señor @David_St si no fuera porque me tiene en ignorado y no veo sus mensajes si no es de rebote.

Él sabrá los motivos para ese proceder.

¿Será por que de negar en un principio que hubiera cobrado no le ha quedado más remedio que reconocerlo?

De momento, tengo 4700 euros paco (acreditados hasta la saciedad) contra cero. Me permito recordar que los euros paco me los aceptan en el Carrefour y al repostar.

Los señores foreros pueden ir unas cuantas páginas atrás y comprobar que lo que afirmo es verdad.

No sabía que la confianza en JF se medía en el número de euros que se tienen dentro.
¿Cuántas acciones o participaciones tienes en las empresas que merecen tu confianza?

Por las risas, tengo una plantita de 50 euros paco que supuestamente a finales de junio me dará entre 18 y 25 eurillos paco.

Con eso, si cobro, me tomaré un par de cubatas, a la salud de @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @David_St
Será lo único que me va a poner la cara colorada.

Por supuesto, para mayor gloria del hilo, lo documentaré.

Y si JF no existiese en ese momento, pues vendré con el rabo entre las piernas y me tendré que consolar con los otros 4650 euros paco.

A mayor abundamiento, Hacienda ya me ha dicho que como es un ponzi, no tengo que pagar el correspondiente aumento patrimonial. Les he enseñado este hilo y ya les ha sido suficiente. MODO IRONIC OFF.

A ver si adivino el futuro:

1.- Si cobro se dirá que para que una ponzi exista tiene que haber gente que cobre.
2.- Si no cobro, es que era un ponzi de manual bla bla bla...

Y todo este tinglado, desde un *PUTO COWORKING PACO*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Respondería al señor @David_St si no fuera porque me tiene en ignorado y no veo sus mensajes si no es de rebote.
> 
> Él sabrá los motivos para ese proceder.
> 
> ...



Otro con los tochos.

Las Ponzis no se basan en estafar a la primera, sino en tratar de meter a cuanta mas gente mejor, pagando mientras se mantenga la Ponzi, has que colapsa.

Que tú hayas cobrado simplemente indica que la Ponzi funciona como debe.

Pero fíjate que tú mismo ya no metes mas dinero, solo una plantita de 50 euros. ¿Por qué, si tanta confianza tienes, no has reinvertido?

Y la respuesta es sencilla: Porque incluso tú sabes que es una Ponzi.

*Y si, todo este tinglado desde un coworking paco, porque cuando salte se tienen que largar prontito. Que por cierto, fíjate que todo, absolútamente todo, esta en alquiler a corto plazo. Hasta el coworking.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Otro con los tochos.
> 
> Las Ponzis no se basan en estafar a la primera, sino en tratar de meter a cuanta mas gente mejor, pagando mientras se mantenga la Ponzi, has que colapsa.
> 
> ...



*
Te invito a que demuestres lo que dices en el primer post de este hilo, como no puedes porque es otra de tus mentiras, cámbialo o bórralo pero esa acusación sin pruebas a mi nombre de usuario no puedes hacerla.*




*Yo en este foro aun no he creado ningún hilo y menos he borrado ningún hilo, puedes consultarlo con el administrador del foro que si puede comprobar esa información.*

*SIGO RECORDANDOTE TUS MENTIRAS Y YO SI TENGO PRUEBAS*​*1. MANTIENES QUE LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019???? O LOS DATOS INUTILES QUE HE PUESTO DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEOS SON FALSOS???

2. MANTIENES QUE LAS IPS QUE DICES TENER MIAS NO TE LO HAS INVENTADO???? ES QUE NO ME CUADRA QUE TENGA YO UNA IP DE MURCIA

3. SIGUES MANTENIENDO QUE TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING NO SON SERIAS, TIENEN QUE FARDAR DE SUPER OFICINAS PARA SER SERIAS???? ENTONCES EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… NO ERAN SERIAS PORQUE TENIAN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING???

4. MANTIENES QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, PERO LOS DEMAS SI LO SON????

5. MANTIENES QUE CHIPRE ES UN PARAISO FISCAL??? LO QUE PONE EL BOE ES FALSO???*
​


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (14 Mar 2022)

En las otras ponzis tambien daban la cara presencialmente en ferias y mierdas de esas? O no se conocía a nadie? 

Juicyfields es con la primera que me encueentro, desconozco como funcionaban las otras por eso pregunto en este hilo que supuestamente es para eso


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (14 Mar 2022)

es que me flipa que le suden los huevos tener caras visibles, es lo que mas me llama de esto, que no se esconden, si luego se dictamina que eesto es una ponzi o desaparecen sin mas, toda esta peña que hace?


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Respondería al señor @David_St si no fuera porque me tiene en ignorado y no veo sus mensajes si no es de rebote.
> 
> Él sabrá los motivos para ese proceder.
> 
> ...



A mi también me tiene en ignore y no veo sus mensajes pero otros usuarios del foro me envían capturas de pantallas de sus mensajes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

ohsimegustamamamio dijo:


> En las otras ponzis tambien daban la cara presencialmente en ferias y mierdas de esas? O no se conocía a nadie?
> 
> Juicyfields es con la primera que me encueentro, desconozco como funcionaban las otras por eso pregunto en este hilo que supuestamente es para eso



Forum Filatélico tenía hasta anuncios por la tele. Mira el hilo desde el principio que hay varios ejemplos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

ohsimegustamamamio dijo:


> es que me flipa que le suden los huevos tener caras visibles, es lo que mas me llama de esto, que no se esconden, si luego se dictamina que eesto es una ponzi o desaparecen sin mas, toda esta peña que hace?



Por eso mismo tienen las cuentas en otros paises, hacen coworking, etc...y el dueño ni tan siquiera es el CEO. Las Ponzis actuales son mas difíciles de llevar a juicio, que no imposibles.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Mar 2022)

Otro con los tochos.

*Pues sí. Si no queréis opiniones discrepantes os montáis un hilo cerrado y fuera. Parece que os molestan las ideas discrepantes.*

Las Ponzis no se basan en estafar a la primera, sino en tratar de meter a cuanta mas gente mejor, pagando mientras se mantenga la Ponzi, has que colapsa.

*Bien. Entonces eso sirve si JF dura 1-2-10-20 años. Y si dura 20 años siempre podrás decir que en 2022 ya lo dijiste tú.*

Que tú hayas cobrado simplemente indica que la Ponzi funciona como debe.

*Ostia. Ese es el argumento perfecto. Si cobro es porque así debe ser, y si no cobro es porque así debe ser. Como no se me habrá ocurrido antes.*

Pero fíjate que tú mismo ya no metes mas dinero, solo una plantita de 50 euros. ¿Por qué, si tanta confianza tienes, no has reinvertido?

*Porque mi plan original SIEMPRE fue ir a una (1) una cosecha. Y eso no tiene que ver con la confianza o no confianza. 

Si yo tengo acciones de X empresa y llegan al precio que me hace sentir cómodo vender, así lo haré. Yo no me caso con JF ni con ninguna otra empresa. Y menos si es española. *

Y la respuesta es sencilla: Porque incluso tú sabes que es una Ponzi.

*Reconozco que lo pensé, sobre todo por la rentabilidad tan atractiva, pero me he ido "convirtiendo" y habiendo entrado la pasta de vuelta, ya ni te digo.

Si tienes los datos precisos para demostrarlo ya tardas en ir a la comisaría a denunciarlo. 

Y no vengas con que tiene todas las características Ponzi, porque eso no lo hace Ponzi.

En el derecho penal se dice "In dubio pro reo", así que MIENTRAS NO LO PUEDAS DEMOSTRAR NO LO ES. 

Y no, no es JF quien tiene que demostrarte nada a tí, porque tú no tienes ni una misera planta de 50 pavos, que al menos te convertiría en potencial víctima. Ya que te pones a investigar que menos que meter 50 euros, que es algo insignificante. *

Y si, todo este tinglado desde un coworking paco, porque cuando salte se tienen que largar prontito. Que por cierto, fíjate que todo, absolútamente todo, esta en alquiler a corto plazo. Hasta el coworking*.

Dado que el Santander también está de alquiler y tiene varias condenas en su haber, y con una pérdida de valor para sus accionistas de casi la mitad de su valor, creo que JF aún tiene mucho que aprender. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Te invito a que demuestres lo que dices en el primer post de este hilo, como no puedes porque es otra de tus mentiras, cámbialo o bórralo pero esa acusación sin pruebas a mi nombre de usuario no puedes hacerla.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983221
> 
> ...



1. Mantengo que desde Abril del 2019 no podías sacar del banco un billete de 500 euros. Aqui se explica con claridad: Billetes de 500 euros. ¿Por qué dejaron de emitirse?

*Además, MANTENGO QUE NI UNO SOLO DE ESOS BILLETES VIENEN DE TU HABER GANADO NADA CON JUICYFIELDS.*
2. Mantengo y tengo demostrado lo de las IPs.
3. Mantengo que ninguna empresa seria multinacional tiene su SEDE CENTRAL en un coworking.
4. Mantengo que los hinbersores son unos pobres diablos.
5. Nunca he dicho que chipre sea un paraiso fiscal.

Ahora te toca a ti:

*¿PARA QUE TE PONES A ENSEÑAR BILLETES DE 500 EUROS EN UN HILO DONDE TRATAS DE DEFENDER A JUYCIFIELDS?*


----------



## lazarus86 (14 Mar 2022)

Hace unos meses metí 150€ en esta plataforma, en Febrero cuando cortaron las plantas etc.. me encuentro en mi cuenta con 260€. Se ve claramente que es un sistema Ponzi, no he visto este tipo de rentabilidad en mi vida.
No me importa perder 250€ (he comprado 5 plantas) espero no ser de los últimos del sistema este, yo animo a que metais pasta hasta que pueda sacar yo mi dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Mar 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> Hace unos meses metí 150€ en esta plataforma, en Febrero cuando cortaron las plantas etc.. me encuentro en mi cuenta con 260€. Se ve claramente que es un sistema Ponzi, no he visto este tipo de rentabilidad en mi vida.
> No me importa perder 250€ (he comprado 5 plantas) espero no ser de los últimos del sistema este, yo animo a que metais pasta hasta que pueda sacar yo mi dinero.



Ése es el espíritu Ponzi.

Eso si, si engañan a un ser querido no te quejes.


----------



## lazarus86 (14 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ése es el espíritu Ponzi.
> 
> Eso si, si engañan a un ser querido no te quejes.



No recomiendo este Ponzi a nadie, es de ser un criminal. Normalmente estos sistemas afectan a personas con poca educación financiera o con recursos limitados. 
Que en mi caso, no soy rico ni mucho menos, pero se lo que hay y voy a jugarmela a sabiendas de perder pasta o de ganar una rentabilidad alta en un corto plazo.

A todos los navegantes que defienden este tipo de Ponzi, pensar que no hay empresa en el mundo que de una rentabilidad tan alta. Si fuera tan real esta empresa, obtendría la financiación más barata por otros métodos (bancos etc).


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Mantengo que desde Abril del 2019 no podías sacar del banco un billete de 500 euros. Aqui se explica con claridad: Billetes de 500 euros. ¿Por qué dejaron de emitirse?
> 
> *Además, MANTENGO QUE NI UNO SOLO DE ESOS BILLETES VIENEN DE TU HABER GANADO NADA CON JUICYFIELDS.*
> 2. Mantengo y tengo demostrado lo de las IPs.
> ...



1. Mantengo que desde Abril del 2019 no podías sacar del banco un billete de 500 euros.

*OK HAS RECTIFICADO, YA NO MANTIENES QUE LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019. *

*Pero sigues mal informado, bancos, compañías de transporte de fondos, oficinas de cambio de moneda o similares**, sí pueden dar billetes de 500 a sus clientes.*

2. Mantengo y tengo demostrado lo de las IPs.

*ME INDICAS CUAL ES MI IP??? NO SE DONDE LO HAS DEMOSTRADO
*
3. Mantengo que ninguna empresa seria multinacional tiene su SEDE CENTRAL en un coworking.

*YA VAS RESTIFICANDO, ENTONCES EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… NO SON O ERAN SERIAS???*

4. Mantengo que los hinbersores son unos pobres diablos.

*AHORA YA VAS CAMBIANDO, ENTONCES QUEDAMOS QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, PERO LOS DEMAS SON UNOS POBRES DIABLOS???*

5. Nunca he dicho que chipre sea un paraiso fiscal.

*CAMBIAS MAS QUE EL TIEMPO, PARA QUE VEAS QUE POCA CREDIBILIDAD TIENES. REVISA TU **POST 85*


Ahora te toca a ti:
¿PARA QUE TE PONES A ENSEÑAR BILLETES DE 500 EUROS EN UN HILO DONDE TRATAS DE DEFENDER A JUYCIFIELDS?​
*ESA YA TE LA HE CONTESTADO, VE AL OCULISTA, DIJE QUE PREFERIA SACAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN CRIPTOS, PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO PARA NO SACAR EN EUROS MIS BENEFICIOS DE JUICYFIELDS. FUE PARA DEFENDERME DE TU ACUSACION PERO NO TE INTERESA LEER MI RESPUESTA.

ES DE SABIOS RECTIFICAR PERO PARACE QUE TU NO ERES MUY SABIO, TUS AFIRMACIONES SON FALSAS AUNQUE INTENTES CAMBIARLAS.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Mar 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> No recomiendo este Ponzi a nadie, es de ser un criminal. Normalmente estos sistemas afectan a personas con poca educación financiera o con recursos limitados.
> Que en mi caso, no soy rico ni mucho menos, pero se lo que hay y voy a jugarmela a sabiendas de perder pasta o de ganar una rentabilidad alta en un corto plazo.
> 
> A todos los navegantes que defienden este tipo de Ponzi, pensar que no hay empresa en el mundo que de una rentabilidad tan alta. Si fuera tan real esta empresa, obtendría la financiación más barata por otros métodos (bancos etc).



No recomiendo este Ponzi a nadie, es de ser un criminal. Normalmente estos sistemas afectan a personas con poca educación financiera o con recursos limitados.

*Si es ponzi o estafa el tiempo lo dirá, yo tampoco recomiendo esta inversión, es de muy alto riesgo.*

Que en mi caso, no soy rico ni mucho menos, pero se lo que hay y voy a jugarmela a sabiendas de perder pasta o de ganar una rentabilidad alta en un corto plazo.

*Exactamente, es una decisión personal pero el que pese al riesgo decida entrar que no lo haga sin saber a que se expone*

A todos los navegantes que defienden este tipo de Ponzi, pensar que no hay empresa en el mundo que de una rentabilidad tan alta. Si fuera tan real esta empresa, obtendría la financiación más barata por otros métodos (bancos etc).

*El problema de la financiación es que los bancos no financian proyectos para cultivar marihuana medicinal. A mí tampoco me cuadra la rentabilidad, demasiada rentabilidad = a demasiado riesgo*


----------



## finanzasmanu (15 Mar 2022)

*Lo de la cuenta de Chipre es lo que menos me preocupa porque juicyfields lo explica en su pagina oficial, cualquiera puede comprobarlo, lo que no se puede comprobar es lo que afirma un usuario de telegran que le han dicho que no tiene cuenta en Chipre, y que si ha invertido no se cuanta cantidad. 

Yo también conozco a una persona que se ha reunido en las oficinas de suiza y ha firmado un contrato de confidencialidad y le han mostrado mucha documentación de la empresa, incluyendo contratos, cuentas.... porque el antes les proporciono documentación donde demostraba ser solvente y estaba dispuesto a invertir 100k en el fondo, pero eso no lo puedo demostrar como lo que dicen los charlatanes que pone el Señor Calamaro (DAVID para el que no lo conozca). 

Pero lo de las cuentas de Chipre son evidente, todo aquel que haya hecho un pedido hatenido que ingresar en la cuenta de Chipre y la razón lo puse en el post 563 y lo dicen en su web oficial. Por eso no me creo que le hayan dicho que no tienen cuenta en Chipre, como lo de la oficina de Valencia, como todo lo que pone el SEÑOR CALAMARO




A VER SI DEJAN DE INVENTAR Y SE PONE INFORMACION DE FUENTES CONFIABLES, A MI PERSONALMENTE ME PREOCUPA MAS LA ALTA RENTABILIDAD QUE SU CUENTA BANCARIA ESTE EN CHIPRE*


----------



## bralmu (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora comentan que van a montar un fondo de inversión (SICAV) con "Luxburg Carolath Asset Management AG" y participación mínima de 100.000€






LCIFS to launch new sub-fund to invest into medical cannabis – Luxburg Carolath Fund







luxburgcarolath.fund






Lo primero que me parece extraño es que ponen "Tradición desde 1329".


Pero los dominios son de 2016 y 2018. Aunque podría tener una explicación inocente, como un cambio de nombre de la empresa.



Luego me llama la atención que según esta web, JuicyFields está en la junta directiva de la gestora ¿qué está pasando? ¿ha comprado juicy fields una pequeña gestora para intentar montar una SICAV?








Luxburg Carolath Investments Fund SICAV | Moneyhouse


Luxburg Carolath Investments Fund SICAV in Vaduz ✓ aktiv ✓ Gegründet 2019 ✓ Management: Ahead Wealth Solutions AG u.a ✓




www.moneyhouse.ch


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Ahora comentan que van a montar un fondo de inversión (SICAV) con "Luxburg Carolath Asset Management AG" y participación mínima de 100.000€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no sé lo que ves de raro. Mira mira:






"Juycifields"...our very founders sailed over on the Mayflower and chiseled the name Juicyfields right into Plymouth fucking rock!"


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Mar 2022)

Entre los pantallazos de wallet de uno que preveía que se iba todo a la mierda hace 3 semanas, los audios de un tío italiano random y las investigaciones de otro, está quedando esto niquelado. Y ahora haciendo una auditoría forensic gratis.

De afición, consultor/auditor.   



Pd. Creo que a IAG no le ha servido de nada tener el dominio desde 2010 y tenerlo en vigor hasta 2024. Y según los seguidores de la teoría de la conspiración, como el dominio les caduca en 2024 ya no va a haber compañía. Este hilo es oro puro. Seguid así.


----------



## finanzasmanu (15 Mar 2022)

*COMUNICADO OFICIAL DE JUICYFIELDS*




*MAS INFO





ALEX ME HE PARTIDO CON EL VIDEO DEL CONSULTOR, QUE BUENO    *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (15 Mar 2022)

*ESTO ES TOTALMENTE NORMAL, YA LO COMPROBARON ANTES DEL HOLDINGS Y LA CONCLUCION POR BAFIN FUE QUE TODO ERA CORRECTO, AHORA AL HACER EL HOLDINGS VUELVEN A COMPROBARLO


*

*ESO LO DICE EL PROPIO BAFIN*

* La obligación de elaborar un folleto recae siempre en el oferente de la inversión. Lee el punto 2, que es el caso de Juicyfields*​
*2. El crowdfunding se realiza a través de una plataforma para conectar oferentes e inversores. El operador de la plataforma simplemente proporciona una especie de foro para iniciar el contacto, pero no tiene nada que ver con el elemento contractual de la oferta y no es en sí mismo un oferente.

El operador de dicha plataforma no está sujeto a la obligación de elaborar un folleto. Esta obligación incumbe al oferente que presente su inversión de capital a la venta en la plataforma.*

*


PERO COMO SIEMPRE, INFORMACIONES PARCIALES PARA DESVIRTUAR LA INFORMACION, SON LOS TIPICOS QUE NUNCA VERIFICAN LO QUE ESCRIBEN Y SE BASAN EN GENTE QUE HABLA, OPINA, SUPONE PERO NO DE FUENTES FIABLES*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (17 Mar 2022)

*La revisión que tuvo lugar en 2020 duró unos 30 días, no quiere decir que todas las revisiones duren el mismo tiempo, supongo que para a mediados de abril podría estar resulto, pero es mi opinión, y comienza a contar desde el 7 de marzo, no desde que BaFin tiene previsto hacer una nueva revisión.*

*COMUNICADO OFICIAL JUICYFIELDS EN SU WEB


*

*EMAIL DE JUICYFIELDS


*

*La suspensión temporal del acceso a la plataforma, hasta que se resuelva el tema, solo afecta a nuevos miembros de Alemania, NO afecta a los que ya están registrados aun siendo de Alemania, se sigue operando con total normalidad.*

*COMO DIJE ANTERIORMENTE, ESTA REVISION YA SE HIZO ANTES DEL HOLDING Y AL CREAR EL HOLDING DEBEN DE COMPROBARLO NUEVAMENTE.*
​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *La suspensión temporal del acceso a la plataforma, hasta que se resuelva el tema, solo afecta a nuevos miembros de Alemania, NO afecta a los que ya están registrados aun siendo de Alemania, se sigue operando con total normalidad.*
> 
> *COMO DIJE ANTERIORMENTE, ESTA REVISION YA SE HIZO ANTES DEL HOLDING Y AL CREAR EL HOLDING DEBEN DE COMPROBARLO NUEVAMENTE.*​


----------



## bralmu (18 Mar 2022)

Piden dinero prestado con unos intereses del 120% (cuando lo normal es un 2-14%). Indicador (básico básico básico) de que la empresa está contablemente en quiebra.

Alquilan Lamborghinis y montan eventos para captar más dinero de minoristas despistados, hacer la bola de nieve más grande y atrasar el default.

La gente sigue preguntando si es real o es estafa en su canal de telegram, provocando risas.

Menudo circo. Da para película de humor.

Suponiendo que este año solo deban 10 millones de euros y cada año necesiten captar el triple para no quebrar. El año que viene necesitarían que le presten 30 millones. En dos años 90 millones. En tres años 270 millones. En cuatro años 810 millones. En cinco años 2430 millones. En seis años 7290 millones...


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

​*No sé ni porque le contesto, es lo que pasa con gente sin formación financiera que habla de finanzas e inversiones.

Si hicieran inversiones de capital SI TIENEN QUE ESTAR REGISTRADO EN BaFin, ORIAS, CNMV..... Pero parece que no entiendes que **Juicyfields** NO RECAUDA FONDOS SINO QUE VENDE UN SERVICIO, por eso no tiene por qué estar registrada en BaFin, ORIAS, CNMV.....

Es como si vienes y dices que para llevar a tu familia y amigos en tu vehículo particular tienes que sacarte una licencia de taxis.

NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO DICIENDO COSAS QUE NO ENTIENDES, AUN SIGUES DEFENDIENDO AL ITALIANO DE TU FIRMA QUE DICE QUE LA OFICINA DE VALENCIA NO EXISTE, TE DEJO UN VIDEO QUE VALE MAS QUE 1000 PALABRAS*

**​


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



*LA PLATAFORMA SIGUE OPERATIVA Y FUNCIONANDO, HACES UNAS COMPARACIONES ABSURDAS, AUNQUE ES NORMAL PORQUE CADA VEZ TIENES MENOS CREDIBILIDAD CON TUS AFIRMACIONES:


1. SEGUN TU, LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019???? LOS DATOS INUTILES QUE HE PUESTO DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEOS SON FALSOS???

2. LUEGO QUE NO SE PUEDEN SACAR BILLETES DE 500€ DEL BANCO. ES FACIL DE COMPROBAR, VE AL BANCO Y DILE QUE QUIERES RETIRAR 500€ DE TU CUENTA Y QUE QUIERES UN BILLETE DE 500€.

3. QUE LAS IPS QUE DICES TENER MIAS NO TE LO HAS INVENTADO???? ES QUE NO ME CUADRA QUE TENGA YO UNA IP DE MURCIA Y NO ME DICES CUAL ES MI IP

4. SEGUN TU, TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING NO SON SERIAS, TIENEN QUE FARDAR DE SUPER OFICINAS PARA SER SERIAS???? ENTONCES EMPRESAS COMO UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY… NO ERAN SERIAS PORQUE TENIAN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING???

5. SEGUN TU, QUE LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO SON TONTOS, PERO LOS DEMAS SI LO SON???? O SON UNOS POBRES DIABLOS????

6. SEGUN TU, CHIPRE ES UN PARAISO FISCAL??? LO QUE PONE EL BOE ES FALSO???

   *


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Piden dinero prestado con unos intereses del 120% (cuando lo normal es un 2-14%). Indicador (básico básico básico) de que la empresa está contablemente en quiebra.
> 
> Alquilan Lamborghinis y montan eventos para captar más dinero de minoristas despistados, hacer la bola de nieve más grande y atrasar el default.
> 
> ...



*Menos mal que esta en quiebra, las wallet indican todo lo contrario. 

Si pagan el gramo a 1.5€ y ellos lo cobran tirando bajo a 5€, creo que algo de margen hay para el socio cultivador y para ellos. Pero que cada cual piense lo que quiera, si dices que esta en quiebra, pues es tu opinión basada en desinformación.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *LA PLATAFORMA SIGUE OPERATIVA Y FUNCIONANDO, HACES UNAS COMPARACIONES ABSURDAS, AUNQUE ES NORMAL PORQUE CADA VEZ TIENES MENOS CREDIBILIDAD CON TUS AFIRMACIONES:
> 
> 
> 1. SEGUN TU, LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019???? LOS DATOS INUTILES QUE HE PUESTO DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEOS SON FALSOS???
> ...



1. SEGÚN YO, ESOS BILLETES DE 500 EUROS NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS. ¿VERDAD O MENTIRA?

2. SEGÚN YO, TU HAS USADO AL MENOS DOS CUENTAS CON IPS IDÉNTICAS.

3. SEGÚN YO, NINGUNA EMPRESA SERIA E INTERNACIONAL TIENE UNA OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING.

4. SEGÚN YO, LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO INVIERTEN EN PONZIS A MENOS QUE ESTÉN ENGAÑADOS.

5. SEGÚN YO, NINGUNA EMPRESA SERIA DE ÉSTE TIPO TE HACE INVERTIR EN CUENTAS FUERA DEL PAIS DONDE OPERAN.

*Manuél Marin de Murcia, a ver si eres capaz de responder al punto 1. Última oportunidad.*


----------



## bralmu (18 Mar 2022)

Este hombre predijo la quiebra del ponzi Recyclix analizando el tráfico a su sitio web.


Una pena que no nos podamos poner en corto con JuicyFields (minuto 4).


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. SEGÚN YO, ESOS BILLETES DE 500 EUROS NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS. ¿VERDAD O MENTIRA?
> 
> 2. SEGÚN YO, TU HAS USADO AL MENOS DOS CUENTAS CON IPS IDÉNTICAS.
> 
> ...



1. SEGÚN YO, ESOS BILLETES DE 500 EUROS NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS. ¿VERDAD O MENTIRA?

*YA TE RESPONDI EN EL POST 684 Y EN EL 709, NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS, YO NUNCA HE DICHO QUE TENGAN ALGO QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS, TE DIJE QUE PREFERIA SACAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN CRIPTOS, PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO PARA NO SACAR EN EUROS MIS BENEFICIOS DE JUICYFIELDS. FUE PARA DEFENDERME DE TU ACUSACION. ¿PORQUE ME LO PREGUNATAS TANTO SI TE LO HE RESPONDIDO MUCHAS VES? TU MISMO PUSISTE MONTONCITOS DE BILLETES PARA DEMOSTRAR QUE TAL VEZ HABIAN 30.000€

NO RESPONDES A LAS AFIRMACIONES QUE TU MISMO HAS HECHO
*
*TU AFIRMASTE QUE LOS BILLETES DE 500€ DEJARON DE CIRCULAR EN 2019*
*
YO TE DIJE QUE DEJARON DE IMPRIMIRSE EN 2019 PERO NO DE CIRCULAR Y ENTOCES CAMBIAS Y** DICES QUE NO SE PUEDEN SACAR BILLETES DE 500€ DEL BANCO*
*
YO TE DIJE QUE SI SE PUEDEN SACAR Y SON TOTALMENTE LEGALES. **AHORA QUE LOS BILLETES ESOS NO TIENEN QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS.*
*
NO ES MAS FACIL RECONOCER QUE TE HAS EQUIVOCADO A ESTAR HACIENDO EL RIDICULO????*

2. SEGÚN YO, TU HAS USADO AL MENOS DOS CUENTAS CON IPS IDÉNTICAS.

*ESO ES FALSO Y TE INVITO A QUE LO DEMUESTRES. SIGUES HACIENDO EL RIDICULO CON AFIRMACIONES QUE NO PUEDES DEMOSTRAR POR QUE SON FALSAS.*

3. SEGÚN YO, NINGUNA EMPRESA SERIA E INTERNACIONAL TIENE UNA OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING.

*YA TE DIJE QUE EMPRESAS SERIAS INTERNACIONALES COMO **UBER, INSTAGRAM, SPOTIFY…TENIAN SUS OFICINAS CENTRALES EN UN COWORKING**, Y CREO QUE LA MAYORIA CONOCEN ESAS EMPRESAS.*

*CONTINÚAS HACIENDO EL RIDICULO CON TUS AFIRMACIONES FALSAS*

4. SEGÚN YO, LOS INVERSORES SERIOS NO INVIERTEN EN PONZIS A MENOS QUE ESTÉN ENGAÑADOS.

VAS CAMBIANDO LAS AFIRMACIONES QUE HACISTE PERO SIGUES SIN TENER RAZON, TU PARECES QUE LLAMAS INVERSORES SERIOS A LOS QUE HACEN INVERSIONES CASI SEGURAS O CON POCO RIESGO Y TE EQUIVOCAS, LA MAYORIA DE INVERSORES PROFECIONALES TIENEN UN PORCENTAJE EN SU PORTAFOLIOS PARA INVERSIONES DE ALTO RIESGO Y ALTA RENTABILIDAD, ESTE PORCENTAJE VARIA SEGÚN EL PERFIL DE RIESGO DEL INVERSOR.

NO LLAMES TONTOS O POBRES DIABLOS A LOS INVERSORES QUE NO INVIERTEN COMO TU, CADA CUAL TIENE SUS ESTRATEGIAS Y POR ESO NO SON TONTOS, PORQUE LOS INVERSORES PROFESIONALES SIEMPRE ESTAN MUY BIEN INFORMADOS DE EN DONDE INVIERTEN.

5. SEGÚN YO, NINGUNA EMPRESA SERIA DE ÉSTE TIPO TE HACE INVERTIR EN CUENTAS FUERA DEL PAIS DONDE OPERAN.

*YA VEO QUE NO MENCIONAS TU AFIRMACION DICIENDO QUE CHIPRE ES UN PARAISO FISCAL.*
*
YO CREO TU TIENES POCA EXPERIENCIA EN EMPRESAS ONLINE, SOBRE TODO LAS QUE TIENEN ALTOS VOLUMENES DE PEDIDOS, SI SUPIERAS LO TEDIOSO QUE ES LA VALIDACION DE PEDIDOS EN CUENTAS BANCARIAS CUANDO TE ENTRAN MUCHAS TRANSFERENCIAS DIARIAS, TENDRIAS QUE PAGAR A UNA PERSONA PARA QUE LO HAGA MANUALMENTE Y TARDE O TEMPRANO PODRIA COMETER ERRORES, PARA ELLO ESTA El ISX MONEY QUE SIRVE PARA AUTOMATIZAR OPERACIONES Y ESTO NO LO OFRECEN MUCHOS BANCOS.

PERO DESDE EL DESCONOCIMIENTO ES MAS FACIL DECIR QUE POR ELLO NO ES UNA EMPRESA SERIA*

Manuél Marin de Murcia, a ver si eres capaz de responder al punto 1. Última oportunidad.

*NO SOY MANUEL MARIN DE MURCIA ESTAS MUY PERDIDO PERO TE RESPONDO*

SIGUES HACIENDO EL RIDICULO CON TUS AFIRMACIONES FALSAS Y PERDIENDO TU CREDIBILIDAD, CUANDO UNO SE EQUIVOCA PUES LO RECONOCE POR QUE TODAS LAS PERSONAS NOS EQUIVOCAMOS. AL IGUAL CUANDO DIJISTE QUE EN TOTAL HABRIA 2000€ O 3000€ Y LUEGO RECONOCISTE QUE PODIA HABER 30.000€. NO SE PUEDE AFIRMAR LAS COSAS CON TANTA ROTUNDIDAD SIN ANTES COMPROBARLAS MUY BIEN. AFIRMAS TANTAS COSAS QUE LUEGO NO SON QUE SI NO RECONOCES TUS ERRORES QUEDAS MUY MAL Y DICE MUCHO DEL TIPO DE PERSONA QUE ERES, NO SIEMPRE SE PUEDE LLEVAR LA RAZON.

LUEGO TENGO QUE ESCRIBIR ESTOS TOCHOS PORQUE YO SI ARGUMENTO COSA QUE ALGUNOS DE VOSOTROS NO Y CUANDO LO HACEIS, SE BASAIS EN OPINIONES, SUPOCICIONES E INFORMACIONES FALSAS


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Este hombre predijo la quiebra del ponzi Recyclix analizando el tráfico a su sitio web.
> Ver archivo adjunto 989478
> 
> Una pena que no nos podamos poner en corto con JuicyFields (minuto 4).



Cuando baja el trafico web por supuesto que algo pasa, pero ten en cuenta que muchos hacen interés compuesto y reinvierten gran parte de sus beneficios, por ello el trafico web NO es un factor determinante.

Tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego ni por Juicyfields ni por ninguna otra empresa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> 1. SEGÚN YO, ESOS BILLETES DE 500 EUROS NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS. ¿VERDAD O MENTIRA?
> 
> *YA TE RESPONDI EN EL POST 684 Y EN EL 709, NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS, YO NUNCA HE DICHO QUE TENGAN ALGO QUE VER CON JUICYFIELDS, TE DIJE QUE PREFERIA SACAR MIS BENEFICIOS EN CRIPTOS, PUSISTE EN DUDA QUE TUVIERA BASTANTE DINERO EN EFECTIVO PARA NO SACAR EN EUROS MIS BENEFICIOS DE JUICYFIELDS. FUE PARA DEFENDERME DE TU ACUSACION. ¿PORQUE ME LO PREGUNATAS TANTO SI TE LO HE RESPONDIDO MUCHAS VES? TU MISMO PUSISTE MONTONCITOS DE BILLETES PARA DEMOSTRAR QUE TAL VEZ HABIAN 30.000€
> 
> ...



Adios Manuel Marín de Murcia. Ya ha quedado claro que eres la demostración clara de lo que es una Ponzi.


----------



## finanzasmanu (18 Mar 2022)

​*La comercialización de marihuana está prohibida por ley pero no el consumo privado*

En España se permite poseer hasta 100 gramos de marihuana siempre que los mismos sean para consumo personal y privado. El tráfico, por su parte, es totalmente ilegal.

Se puede consumir marihuana solo mientras se realice de forma privada, es decir, dentro de casa o de los clubs cannábicos que existen en el país.

Incluso está permitido el cultivo de marihuana siempre que las plantas no sean visibles desde la vía pública y que los productos resultantes de la planta y sus derivados se destinen exclusivamente al consumo personal.

*Claro que hablan de alto contenido en THC, son las destinadas a las empresas farmacéuticas que elaboran productos con altos contenidos en thc y son legales en muchos paises, porque crees que juicyfields ha firmado un acuerdo con la empresa Formula Swiss AG con sede en Baar, Zug, en el centro de Suiza.

Formula Swiss, fundada y dirigida por Robin Roy Krigslund-Hansen, es un líder internacional conocido por el comercio de productos de cannabis en más de 60 países. Los objetivos a largo plazo y el profundo conocimiento del sector han llevado a Formula Swiss a tomar la decisión de ampliar su gama de productos, añadiendo artículos con alto contenido en THC.*

Para tu información, unos cuantos productos farmacéuticos con alto contenido en THC

*FM2:* 5-8% THC y CBD entre 7.5% e 12% (variedad Sativa)
*BEDROCAN:* 19% – 21% THC y CBD < 1% (variedad Sativa)
*BEDIOL:*5% THC y CBD 8% (variedad Sativa)
*BEDROLITE:* THC < 1% y CBD 9% (variedad Sativa)
*BEDICA*: THC 14% y CBD < 1% (variedad Indica)

*PERO HABLO EL LISTO DEL GRUPO QUE NUNCA SE EQUIVOCA, PERDON QUE NUNCA DA NI UNA*


----------



## finanzasmanu (19 Mar 2022)

*PARA LO QUE ESCRIBE EL SEÑOR CALAMARDO (DAVID) QUE NO LO PUEDO VER PORQUE ME TIENE EN EL IGNORE ¿PORQUE SERA?

PORQUE NO PONES EL ENLACE A TODAS ESAS CAPTURAS QUE NO SON TUYAS???? 

PARA EL QUE QUIERA LEA LO QUE HA ESCRITO benedict lechner Y SOBRE TODO LOS COMENTARIOS, DONDE LO DEJAN RETRATADO     

SERA QUE NO QUIERES QUE LEAN LOS COMENTARIOS???? AL IGUAL DEL CANAL DE YOUTUBE QUE HAS CREADO CON MI NOMBRE DE USUARIO Y DESACTIVAS LOS COMENTARIOS??? LA GENTE RASTRERA SIEMPRE LO SERA.

SIGUE HACIENDO EL RIDICULO O SACA UNA CITA CON benedict lechner EN SU WEB QUE PROMOCIONA, SEGURAMENTE TE HAGA UN DESCUENTO.*




LINK PARA EL QUE QUIERA LEER LOS COMENTARIOS




__





JuicyFields! Seid ihr bekifft? – Benedikt Lechner







benedikt-lechner.com





*EL COMENTARIO DE NICO LO DEJA RETRATADO *


----------



## bralmu (19 Mar 2022)

Hola y bienvenidos a este hilo.

Los que entendéis lo básico de inversiones, no os rasquéis mucho la cabeza con las tonterías que escribe finanzas-manu. Recordad que él se gana la vida promocionando JuicyFields y sus mensajes no van destinados a vosotros sino a confundir a potenciales víctimas (personas con bajos conocimientos financieros) que podrían llegar aquí investigando a JuicyFields.

En este ejemplo reciente, intenta poner distancia y dar a entender que no tiene vínculos ni intereses personales Juicyfields y además intenta equiparar el riesgo de JuicyFields con el de cualquier otra empresa, como Toyota o Microsoft, proyectándole cierta legitimidad.


> Tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego ni por Juicyfields ni por ninguna otra empresa.



Es una gilipollez tan grande que cualquier inversor se arranca los ojos al leerlo y etiqueta a finanzas-manu directamente de vendemotos con credibilidad o entendimiento cero.
Pero para las potenciales víctimas, este y el centenar de mensajes que lleva finanzas-manu pueden terminar calando. Una mentira repetida adecuadamente mil veces puede convencer a algunas personas. Cuidaos y protegeos. Y enhorabuena por haber llegado hasta aquí y hasta otros foros, vais por el buen camino.


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989596
> ​*La comercialización de marihuana está prohibida por ley pero no el consumo privado*
> 
> En España se permite poseer hasta 100 gramos de marihuana siempre que los mismos sean para consumo personal y privado. El tráfico, por su parte, es totalmente ilegal.
> ...



haber manu, tu describes el mercado de España , y ves que solo es para consumo propio, que los clubs son sin animo de lucro, y que el cannabis para venderse en los formatos que has nombrado solo es legal en unos pocos paises suponiendo esto un mercado ínfimo y bien cubierto. hasta que avancen mas paises. 

Alcaliber(Lineo Healt) exporta flor API a alemania para hacer extractos, los productos legales en europa no son mas de 5 sativex, epidolex y poco mas, eso si tiene perdidas multimillonarias desde que empezo. (El negocio de cannabis de la familia Abelló en Castilla-La Mancha arroja pérdidas)
paises como italia produce el ejercito para dárselo a los pacientes, y en Portugal están las empresas mas grandes de canada licenciadas desde el principio, pero al reves que canopy growth , tilray , o aurora cannabis, que han perdido hasta un 90% de su capitalizacion, no saben hacerlo eso si JF si pero con dinero de inversores minoristas.... anda ya otro Guarren Buffet.



y JF opera de manera ilegal desde el minuto uno porque no esta registrado ni como crowfunding ni como empresa autorizada para captar fondos en españa , te pongo un texto de google porque veo que los conceptos los tienes confundidos


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Mar 2022)

Para el que entre aquí pensando que JF es legitimo en la lista de advertencias de la CNMV recomienda que se lo preguntéis a ellos mismos que luego pasa lo que pasa......mas pirámides que en Guiza xD






Teléfono de Atención al Inversor: 900 535 015 Calle Edison, 4, 28006 Madrid - Passeig de Gracia 19, 08007 Barcelona


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Hola y bienvenidos a este hilo.
> 
> Los que entendéis lo básico de inversiones, no os rasquéis mucho la cabeza con las tonterías que escribe finanzas-manu. Recordad que él se gana la vida promocionando JuicyFields y sus mensajes no van destinados a vosotros sino a confundir a potenciales víctimas (personas con bajos conocimientos financieros) que podrían llegar aquí investigando a JuicyFields.
> 
> ...



Los que entendéis lo básico de inversiones, no os rasquéis mucho la cabeza con las tonterías que escribe finanzas-manu.

*Eso lo dices tú, cada uno tiene su propia opinión y yo todo lo que he escrito lo he documentado no como tú que hablas por hablar sin entender los conceptos.*

Recordad que él se gana la vida promocionando JuicyFields y sus mensajes no van destinados a vosotros sino a confundir a potenciales víctimas (personas con bajos conocimientos financieros) que podrían llegar aquí investigando a JuicyFields.

*Ves como hablas sin corroborar las cosas que he dicho, tú tienes una bola de cristal y afirmas que yo me gano la vida promocionando a juicyfields, y yo te pregunto:*
*
Me conoces???? Sabes cómo me gano la vida??? Para afirmar esas tonterías.
*
*Menos mal que hay muchos en el foro que me felicitan por privado porque ven que yo lo único que hago es poner informaciones reales y no basadas en opiniones o suposiciones. Y jamás he recomendado invertir en juicyfields, es una inversión muy riesgosa y es solo para gente que sabe que puede perder lo invertido o ganar una gran rentabilidad, es jugársela.*

En este ejemplo reciente, intenta poner distancia y dar a entender que no tiene vínculos ni intereses personales Juicyfields y además intenta equiparar el riesgo de JuicyFields con el de cualquier otra empresa, como Toyota o Microsoft, proyectándole cierta legitimidad.
Tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego ni por Juicyfields ni por ninguna otra empresa.
*
Si no entiendes lo que digo, no digas tonterías, yo los vínculos que tengo con juicyfields es la estrategia de inversión que tengo en la plataforma, nada más, si tuviese otros intereses diría por cielo y tierra que todos invirtieran que es muy seguro pero no es así.

No comparo el riesgo de juicyfields con otras empresas, cada empresa hay que evaluarla para ver el perfil de riesgo que tiene, lo que me refiero al decir que no pongo la mano en el fuego por ninguna empresa, es que como empresas que son, pueden quebrar, desaparecer, estafar, ya ha pasado y es a lo que me **refería**.*

Es una gilipollez tan grande que cualquier inversor se arranca los ojos al leerlo y etiqueta a finanzas-manu directamente de vendemotos con credibilidad o entendimiento cero.

*Creo que necesitas invertir en comprensión lectora, que yo sepa no he vendido nada ni pretendo vender nada, simplemente que las cosas hay que ponerlas como son, te guste o no te guste.*

Pero para las potenciales víctimas, este y el centenar de mensajes que lleva finanzas-manu pueden terminar calando. Una mentira repetida adecuadamente mil veces puede convencer a algunas personas. Cuidaos y protegeos. Y enhorabuena por haber llegado hasta aquí y hasta otros foros, vais por el buen camino.

*Dime en que he mentido??? Más bien he desmentido afirmaciones como haces tú y tu par de amigos, o tú también afirmas que Chipre es un paraíso fiscal, o que los billetes de 500€ dejaron de circular en 2019??? y que no se pueden obtener en la actualidad??? O TODAS LAS EMPRESAS QUE TIENEN SU OFICINA CENTRAL EN UN COWORKING NO SON SERIAS??? O que si hay inversores que meten una parte de su dinero en inversiones de alto riesgo con muy alta rentabilidad son tontos??? O que la oficina de Juicy de Valencia no existe???.......*

*NO ME HAGAS REIR    *


----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> haber manu, tu describes el mercado de España , y ves que solo es para consumo propio, que los clubs son sin animo de lucro, y que el cannabis para venderse en los formatos que has nombrado solo es legal en unos pocos paises suponiendo esto un mercado ínfimo y bien cubierto. hasta que avancen mas paises.
> 
> Alcaliber(Lineo Healt) exporta flor API a alemania para hacer extractos, los productos legales en europa no son mas de 5 sativex, epidolex y poco mas, eso si tiene perdidas multimillonarias desde que empezo. (El negocio de cannabis de la familia Abelló en Castilla-La Mancha arroja pérdidas)
> paises como italia produce el ejercito para dárselo a los pacientes, y en Portugal están las empresas mas grandes de canada licenciadas desde el principio, pero al reves que canopy growth , tilray , o aurora cannabis, que han perdido hasta un 90% de su capitalizacion, no saben hacerlo eso si JF si pero con dinero de inversores minoristas.... anda ya otro Guarren Buffet.
> ...



*Infórmate mejor, y no he descrito el mercado de España, lo que he hecho es desmentir otra afirmación del SEÑOR CALAMARO cuando dijo:*

“El que sepa un poco de marihuana y legislación, en España y la gran parte de países del mundo está prohibido la distribución, venta y consumo de derivados del cannabis con un contenido en THC mayor del 2%.”

*AFIRMÓ QUE ESTA PROHIBIDO EL CONSUMO EN ESPAÑA Y ESO NO ES COMO AFIRMA, ERROR 1*

*Luego vuelve a afirmar lo siguiente:*

“Si el mercado del cannabis tiende hacia lo medicinal, por qué Juicyfields dice que sus plantas tienen un alto contenido en THC cuando el futuro (más bien el presente) es el CBD?”

*DICE QUE EL FUTURO Y EL PRESENTE ES EL CBO, ERROR 2, EL CAÑAMO (SEPAS CON MENOS DE 0.3% DE THC) MARIHUANA (SEPAS CON MAS DE 0.3% DE THC), EL CAÑAMO POSIBLEMENTE PRODUCEN PERDIDAS EN CAMBIO, LA MARIHUANA CON ALTOS CONTENIDO EN THC ES MUY RENTABLE.*

*Esto suele pasar a menudo, hay personas que confunden los conceptos o las informaciones.*

y JF opera de manera ilegal desde el minuto uno porque no esta registrado ni como crowfunding ni como empresa autorizada para captar fondos en españa , te pongo un texto de google porque veo que los conceptos los tienes confundidos

*Me he reído mucho al leer tu comentario , el problema que tienes no es de entender los conceptos sino que no sabes cómo funciona juicyfields.*
*
Afirmas que juicyfields opera de manera ilegal desde el minuto uno, y no te has planteado porque no la han cerrado y lleva operando más de 2 años???? No has pensado que puede ser porque no capta fondos????

A ver si entiendes que lo que hace es vender un servicio, es una plataforma de cultivo colectivo de cannabis medicinal que conecta a las personas con productores y distribuidores autorizados de todo el mundo, no capta fondos.
*
*Te pongo un ejemplo, Wallapop no vende coches ni casas, no tiene licencias para ello, simplemente conecta a personas o empresas para que realicen la compra-venta entre ellos, no es que juicyfields sea exactamente igual sino que ofrece también un servicio. El dinero que retorna como ganancias lo hace el productor a través de la plataforma de juicyfields. Por ello juicyfields no tiene por qué estar dada de alta en la CNMV.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Para el que entre aquí pensando que JF es legitimo en la lista de advertencias de la CNMV recomienda que se lo preguntéis a ellos mismos que luego pasa lo que pasa......mas pirámides que en Guiza xD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990364
> 
> ...



*Juicyfields no tiene por qué estar dada de alta en la CNMV porque no es una plataforma de inversión ni de préstamos, TAMPOCO CAPTA FONDOS, pero parece que no entiendes eso.

SI NO SE ENTIENDE COMO FUNCIONA JUICYFIELDS ES NORMAL QUE SE PUEDA MALINTERPRETAR LAS COSAS*


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Infórmate mejor, y no he descrito el mercado de España, lo que he hecho es desmentir otra afirmación del SEÑOR CALAMARO cuando dijo:*
> 
> “El que sepa un poco de marihuana y legislación, en España y la gran parte de países del mundo está prohibido la distribución, venta y consumo de derivados del cannabis con un contenido en THC mayor del 2%.”
> 
> ...



Menudos tochos macho, no te pagaran mal no xD

Veo que te quedas solo con lo que te interesa , dice tres cosas te quedas con el consumo , a muchos no convencerás con tus medias verdades llenas de sesgos e intencionalidad. 
Rebatiendo conmigo lo que hablas con otro usuario, entiendo que es debido a tu escasez de argumentos.

Comprendo que tus conocimientos son de google pero esa afirmación de que con el cáñamo producen perdidas y la marihuana nos demuestra tu nulo conocimiento, por cierto hasta el 1/01/2023 sigue siendo 0,2 thc.

Alcaliber(Lineo Healt) no hace CBD hace THC con concentraciones bastante altas , me explicas porque pierde teniendo todos los permisos para vender a esos paises que pueden comprar, pero JF capta dinero de inversores para devolverles el 50% haciendo lo mismo con lo que alcaliber pierde millones....claro claro 

te encanta confundir a la peña con falacias como la anterior.

te ríes de que la CNMV advierta de que es un chiringuito, y yo de ti y tu afán por defender ese ponzi. 
te atreves a decir que la CNMV no tiene competencia, comprendo que si acabas el dia sin cagarte encima tienes suerte.

porque no denuncia JF si se supone que llevamos años difamando?

no será que si llega un juicio tendrá que demostrar como es su modelo de negocio....

ya se que no eres nuevo, pero mejor vete a Egipto, arbistar duro dos años y era mas divertido =*


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Menos mal que esta en quiebra, las wallet indican todo lo contrario.
> 
> Si pagan el gramo a 1.5€ y ellos lo cobran tirando bajo a 5€, creo que algo de margen hay para el socio cultivador y para ellos. Pero que cada cual piense lo que quiera, si dices que esta en quiebra, pues es tu opinión basada en desinformación.*



Entonces la wallet si era de JF?
explicaselo a tu colega @Elmejor45 

hacen cosas muy raras con los millones la verdad xD



si tenemos razón y esto explota , el reguero de victimas no va a ser pequeño...
2 años y muchos himbersores , imagino que muchos harán compounding hasta el momento de las turbulencias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Entonces la wallet si era de JF?
> explicaselo a tu colega @Elmejor45
> 
> hacen cosas muy raras con los millones la verdad xD
> ...


----------



## bralmu (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Menudos tochos macho, no te pagaran mal no xD
> 
> Veo que te quedas solo con lo que te interesa , dice tres cosas te quedas con el consumo , a muchos no convencerás con tus medias verdades llenas de sesgos e intencionalidad.
> Rebatiendo conmigo lo que hablas con otro usuario, entiendo que es debido a tu escasez de argumentos.
> ...



No conocía el caso de Arbistar.
Prometían un 15% mensual.
Los pagos empiezan a fallar en agosto de 2020 y en septiembre cierran el grifo.
Entre 1000 y 30.000 afectados.
Entre 41 y 100 millones de euros según la Audiencia Nacional.
Uno de los administradores de hecho ya tenía antecedentes y estaba en libertad condicional.
Encuentran relaciones con Finanzas Forex que estafó 350 millones de euros a 180.000 personas entre 2007 y 2010.

Otra de las tonterías que repite el amigo de JuicyFields es que no puede ser ilegal, ni blanqueo ni estafa continuada porque sigue abierto. Como si viviésemos en la película de Minority Report donde detienen a la gente antes de que cometan el delito. Mira Arbistar, un tío con antecedentes y en libertad condicional volviendo a participar en otro chiringuito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> No conocía el caso de Arbistar.
> Prometían un 15% mensual.
> Los pagos empiezan a fallar en agosto de 2020 y en septiembre cierran el grifo.
> Entre 1000 y 30.000 afectados.
> ...



Si miras las similitudes entre Arbistar y Juicyfields son increibles. Es como hacer un viaje al pasado y saber lo que va a pasar en el futuro.

Al tiempo.


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Juicyfields no tiene por qué estar dada de alta en la CNMV porque no es una plataforma de inversión ni de préstamos, TAMPOCO CAPTA FONDOS, pero parece que no entiendes eso.
> 
> SI NO SE ENTIENDE COMO FUNCIONA JUICYFIELDS ES NORMAL QUE SE PUEDA MALINTERPRETAR LAS COSAS*



a los alemanes que les dices? tambien te ries de ellos?
a ver si vas pillando el concepto de captar dinero del publico o ofrecer inversiones....


que con tanto dinero que tienen ya podían haber echo el el folleto de marras, porque bafin explica que poco mira...








Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt


Die BaFin hat Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass die Juicy Holdings B.V. in Deutschland Vermögensanlagen in Form von Investments in Cannabispflanzen öffentlich anbietet. Das Angebot erfolgt über die Internetseite juicyfields.io/de/.




www.bafin.de


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Mar 2022)

Estaria bien saber si despues de 51 paginas de desenmascaramiento del estafador comisionista de ************ alias muertodehambre ha obtenido o no alguna comisioncilla por camelarse un incauto/ despistado del foro. El tio tiene que ser muy muertodehambre para dar semejante tabarra de enajenado por su 3% de inversiones medias de 50-300€. Yo le recomendaria que se pille una media jornada en un macdonalds porque va a echar menos horas y tendrá parné asegurado llueva, nieve o truene y no tendrá que lidiar más con desalmados incrédulos que no le permiten ganarse su sufrido plato de lentejas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Estaria bien saber si despues de 51 paginas de desenmascaramiento del estafador comisionista de ************ alias muertodehambre ha obtenido o no alguna comisioncilla por camelarse un incauto/ despistado del foro. El tio tiene que ser muy muertodehambre para dar semejante tabarra de enajenado por su 3% de inversiones medias de 50-300€. Yo le recomendaria que se pille una media jornada en un macdonalds porque va a echar menos horas y tendrá parné asegurado llueva, nieve o truene y no tendrá que lidiar más con desalmados incrédulos que no le permiten ganarse su sufrido plato de lentejas.



Anda si no me deja poner fin an zas man u


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

Solo me paso para decir que la página sigue funcionando, la gente cobrando (o no denunciando no cobrar) y la música sonando.

¿Cuando fallará, si lo hace, el invento? Nadie lo sabe, aunque si alguno hace alguna previsión, bienvenida sea.

Ya sé que si mi plantita llega a su fin y cobro me váis a decir que es normal, porque los ponzis pagan al principio, lo que pasa es que este principio ya es de mediados de 2020.

Y que si no cobro, es que era lo que tenía que pasar desde un principio.

Dando por buena la hipótesis de Ponzi, y que haya gente que cobre una vez y se retire, hay que reconocer que el ritmo de captación/retención debe ir a muy buen ritmo.

Al ponzi lo que es del ponzi.

Las explicaciones técnico económicas de porque JF creéis que no es viable le van a dar igual a inversores paco pero se agradece el intento.

El dinero ponzi, por cierto, sigue siendo aceptado en comercios y gasolineras.

Un saludo caballeros.

Pd. Si sabéis alguna alternativa de inversión rentable en estos momentos, siempre se agradece. Ya sabéis, algo seguro, que no tenga riesgo alguno, Bonos o Letras del Tesoro, fondos de inversión garantizados, acciones de empresas top serias...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Solo me paso para decir que la página sigue funcionando, la gente cobrando (o no denunciando no cobrar) y la música sonando.



Solo te falta decir que te pagan por escribir aquí.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Entonces la wallet si era de JF?
> explicaselo a tu colega @Elmejor45
> 
> hacen cosas muy raras con los millones la verdad xD
> ...






¿Otra vez con los pantallazos? A ver macho, lleva la bola de cristal al taller porque la vez anterior no funcionó muy bien que digamos.
Guarren Buffet te manda saludos.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Solo te falta decir que te pagan por escribir aquí.



Me pagan por escribir aquí. ¿Contento?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Me pagan por escribir aquí. ¿Contento?



¿Te pagan por palabra, como en los telegramas?


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Te pagan por palabra, como en los telegramas?



Es por respuesta, independientemente del número de palabras. 

Normalmente JF ya nos da unos textos-tipo, o argumentario, para ir contestando pero si se requiere una respuesta más elaborada, pues se cobra aparte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Normalmente JF ya nos da unos textos-tipo, o argumentario, para ir contestando pero si se requiere una respuesta más elaborada, pues se cobra aparte.



¿Nos? Eso quiere decir que @financiasmanu es tu compinche, ¿no?


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

No sé porqué finges que tú no estás en la trama. Mi compinche eres tú.

El público debe saber que hacemos unos de poli bueno y otros de poli malo. Cuando el hilo está decaído y baja puestos, pues sale uno y suelta una cosa, luego otro rebate, vamos, como el Sálvame. Y creo que también pasa con otros usuarios de este hilo. El tema es que se hable de JF, bien o mal, pero que se hable.


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Este hombre predijo la quiebra del ponzi Recyclix analizando el tráfico a su sitio web.
> Ver archivo adjunto 989478
> 
> Una pena que no nos podamos poner en corto con JuicyFields (minuto 4).





https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=ES&q=juicy%20fields,juicyfields






alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992161
> 
> 
> ¿Otra vez con los pantallazos? A ver macho, lleva la bola de cristal al taller porque la vez anterior no funcionó muy bien que digamos.
> Guarren Buffet te manda saludos.



entiendo que eres mas leído que tu compañero ponzero,
te ciñes en lo que te apetece como el, las argumentaciones de porque es un ponzi que te paga y no una empresa que realiza un producto, aunque le cueste años de perdidas te la traen floja te crees mas listo que los demás himbersores y mientras te pagan te da igual.... a ti y a los que invierten por las risas Guarren =*

pero el dinero ponzi no es legal proviene de una actividad ilicita. aunque te lo acepten, la cosa esta si cuando se destape que es una estafa devolverás ese dinero a sus legítimos dueños, o entonces como tu has ganado dinero desaparecerás en las sombras creyéndote Guarren Buffet Junior

Los que andan con link de referidos serán denunciados, por los que entren debajo suya, tiempo al tiempo mira arbistar...
pero y la gente como tu que por entrar a tiempo se queda con el dinero estafado a otros incautos lo devuelve? duerme tranquilo?denuncia?

La bola no se si funciona pero a este ponzi cada vez le queda menos eso lo tengo claro, si tu no echa un all in =*


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=ES&q=juicy%20fields,juicyfields
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991858
> ...



Cuando me he currado argumentos y expuesto datos, se me ha dado la callada por respuesta, por lo que ya voy a lo fácil. Si te vas a vas unas páginas atrás en este hilo verás respuestas más elaboradas.

No entiendo porque invertir en Bolsa y perder dinero allí no es malo y en JF vas directamente al infierno. Todo el mundo que invierte en una empresa, negocio, acción debería saber que tiene un riesgo de pérdida total o parcial de su dinero.

¿Especular con un valor es estafar?
¿Ponerse en corto en una acción es estafar?
Sin duda, es ganar dinero a costa de otros.

Si crees que estoy cometiendo un ilícito penal, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer.

Te pido que te mojes un poquito y des fechas porque entonces si esto dura 1 ó 10 años siempre podrás decir que en 2022 ya lo viste venir y, sinceramente, no habrá servido de nada.

Pd. También te digo una cosa, cada día que pasa le queda menos a nuestra vida.


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Menudos tochos macho, no te pagaran mal no xD
> 
> Veo que te quedas solo con lo que te interesa , dice tres cosas te quedas con el consumo , a muchos no convencerás con tus medias verdades llenas de sesgos e intencionalidad.
> Rebatiendo conmigo lo que hablas con otro usuario, entiendo que es debido a tu escasez de argumentos.
> ...



Menudos tochos macho, no te pagaran mal no xD

*Lo cierto es que no me pagan, voy a tener que empezar a cobrar. Los tochos son por intentar responder a todo lo que puedo y con argumentos verídicos.*

Veo que te quedas solo con lo que te interesa, dice tres cosas te quedas con el consumo, a muchos no convencerás con tus medias verdades llenas de sesgos e intencionalidad.

*Me refiero al consumo porque es donde hace una afirmación falsa, porque la distribución y venta si están prohibidas en España.*

*Digo lo que considero que es correcto, las otras dos cosas si son verdad.*

Rebatiendo conmigo lo que hablas con otro usuario, entiendo que es debido a tu escasez de argumentos.

*Cuanto me recuerdas a otro usuario que me ha puesto en el ignore por la forma de expresarte, es solo una sospecha, no estoy afirmando que tengas varias cuentas porque no tengo pruebas.*

*Rebato contigo porque tú me has citado, no por escasez de nada. FIJATE LINCE*

*

*​Comprendo que tus conocimientos son de google pero esa afirmación de que con el cáñamo producen perdidas y la marihuana nos demuestra tu nulo conocimiento, por cierto hasta el 1/01/2023 sigue siendo 0,2 thc.

*Mis conocimientos no son solo de Google pero sí que ayuda mucho. Tú en cambio necesitas fijarte más, se te ha pasado el adverbio “posiblemente”, necesitas googlear mas, significa quizá, tal vez, probablemente, a lo mejor…. Eso no es una afirmación, eso sí que muestra tu conocimiento e inteligencia.*

*

*​*Por cierto, hasta el 0.2% de THC es para el acceso a las ayudas comunitarias (prima de la PAC). LISTO    *
*
Hasta la fecha, los distintos Estados miembros pueden establecer límites nacionales diferentes, con valores de THC superiores al 0,3%, pero estos cultivos, en vigor del límite fijado por la UE, no permiten el acceso a las ayudas comunitarias (prima de la PAC). No hace falta irse muy lejos, tienes el ejemplo de Sabores Purpuras en Portugal.
*
*Quieres dar lesiones y al final tú eres el que necesitas más conocimientos de Google *

Alcaliber(Lineo Healt) no hace CBD hace THC con concentraciones bastante altas , me explicas porque pierde teniendo todos los permisos para vender a esos paises que pueden comprar, pero JF capta dinero de inversores para devolverles el 50% haciendo lo mismo con lo que alcaliber pierde millones....claro claro
te encanta confundir a la peña con falacias como la anterior.

*Estas muy equivocado, la peña queda realmente agradecida por documentar vuestras cagadas.*
*
He tenido que googlear para documentarme sobre Linneo Health porque no la conocía, ahora que poseo la sufriente información te explico, bajo mi punto de vista:

Lo primero decirte que JF solo ofrece un servicio a través de su plataforma, no es productor, ni suministra de flores, ni extractos, ….todo lo contrario que Linneo Health.

JF ya cuenta con sus socios que ya están CONSOLIDADOS, en cambio Linneo Health ha tenido y tiene que afrontar muchos retos, como pasar por la fase de crecimiento, de inversión en instalaciones, en investigación, en crear buenos canales de ventas para sus productos, en distribución, en logística, en marketing, en laboratorio de control de calidad y todo ello con las limitaciones de las licencias en España para poder expandirse, eso requiere mucho dinero.
*
*Por otro lado, el despilfarro de dinero destinado al personal de alta dirección y los miembros del consejo de administración, eso también ayuda*

*



También, en instalaciones se les van mucho dinero porque le queda mucho camino para ser una empresa realmente consolidad


*​te ríes de que la CNMV advierta de que es un chiringuito, y yo de ti y tu afán por defender ese ponzi.
te atreves a decir que la CNMV no tiene competencia, comprendo que si acabas el dia sin cagarte encima tienes suerte.

*Tú has terminado la EGB o la Primaria??? No coges ni una, cuanto me recuerdas a otro usuario, no me rio de la CNMV en sí, me rio de ti por tus comentarios absurdos y desvirtuados.*

*NO DEFIENDO A JF pero las cosas como son, la CNMV no tiene competencia en el ámbito en el que ejerce su actividad JF, que es proveer un servicio, el ámbito de actuación de la CNMV, según tengo entendido, es sobre el mercado de valores, y JF no tiene nada que ver con ello.*

*

*​porque no denuncia JF si se supone que llevamos años difamando?

*Pregúntale a ellos, pero me imagino que no va a perder el tiempo en denunciar a 4 ignorantes.*

no será que si llega un juicio tendrá que demostrar como es su modelo de negocio....

*Tampoco entiendes de leyes, es todo lo contrario, no conoces la presunción de inocencia??? Si denuncian a JF, el denunciante es el que tiene que demostrar que es un ponzi, estafa o lo que sea que le acusen…. Y como hasta la fecha nadie puede demostrarlo, pues sigue funcionando de forma totalmente legal.*

ya se que no eres nuevo, pero mejor vete a Egipto, arbistar duro dos años y era mas divertido =*

*VENGA NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO, MEJOR TU COMPRETE UN BOSQUE Y TE PIERDES*

*AHÍ TIENES EL TOCHO, CON TODAS TUS CONJETURAS CONTESTADAS Y ARGUMENTADAS.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Entonces la wallet si era de JF?
> explicaselo a tu colega @Elmejor45
> 
> hacen cosas muy raras con los millones la verdad xD
> ...



*Yo no sé si las wallet son 100% de JF porque las wallet no te identifican, lo que puedo afirmar es que las siguientes wallet son las que usa actualmente para cobrar sus servicios, ahora si son suyas o de sus socios no lo se, yo personalmente pienso que son suyas pero es solo mi opinión.

1Cn67LMj4s9E7FQiewQTnDxkbUX79GZbBc*
*
0xb815513207ca8119fc4db710daa62022de82cf18
*
*0xd09c5e21d81012bbe5e39cfb8aafb751d41e12a9*


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> No conocía el caso de Arbistar.
> Prometían un 15% mensual.
> Los pagos empiezan a fallar en agosto de 2020 y en septiembre cierran el grifo.
> Entre 1000 y 30.000 afectados.
> ...



*
Digo que si sigue abierto es porque no se ha podido demostrar ninguna de las acusaciones que hacéis,

Yo digo que el tiempo lo dirá, pero que tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego por JF, pero vosotros siempre intentando confundir.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> a los alemanes que les dices? tambien te ries de ellos?
> a ver si vas pillando el concepto de captar dinero del publico o ofrecer inversiones....
> Ver archivo adjunto 991828
> 
> ...



a los alemanes que les dices? tambien te ries de ellos?
a ver si vas pillando el concepto de captar dinero del publico o ofrecer inversiones....

*Me rio de ti, ya he contestado antes, y veo que no tienes la suficiente inteligencia para diferenciar en que consiste una inversión y la compra de un servicio.*

que con tanto dinero que tienen ya podían haber echo el el folleto de marras, porque bafin explica que poco mira...

*Si JF ofreciera inversiones haría el folleto pero como no ofrece inversiones no tiene porque hacerlo.*

*Tu porque no te sacas la licencia de taxi para transportar en tu vehículo privado a tus familiares y amigos??? Seguramente dirías que la licencia VT es para el transporte público de viajeros y no es tu caso, pues con JF ocurre lo mismo, solo ofrece un servicio y no está obligada a registrarse en el BAFIN, ni en la CNMV, ni en la ORIAS, ….etc*


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Estaria bien saber si despues de 51 paginas de desenmascaramiento del estafador comisionista de ************ alias muertodehambre ha obtenido o no alguna comisioncilla por camelarse un incauto/ despistado del foro. El tio tiene que ser muy muertodehambre para dar semejante tabarra de enajenado por su 3% de inversiones medias de 50-300€. Yo le recomendaria que se pille una media jornada en un macdonalds porque va a echar menos horas y tendrá parné asegurado llueva, nieve o truene y no tendrá que lidiar más con desalmados incrédulos que no le permiten ganarse su sufrido plato de lentejas.



*MUY BUENAS MILLONETI, LUEGO ME PIDES QUE NO TE CITE MAS, SIEMPRE TE HE RESPONDIDO POR ALUSIONES.

No hace falta que insultes más, ya sabemos la educación que te han dado y la inteligencia que tienes.

Todavía estoy esperando que demuestre tus afirmaciones, a ver a quien he estafado y donde están las comisiones que he ganado???

Tu llamas tabarra y otros lo llaman dejar en evidencia a los 4 listos de turnos que se creen que el mundo gira a su alrededor.

Considerare lo del McDonald’s, así dejo de rebuscar en los contenedores de basura y hasta pueda permitirme gastarme 15 eurazos al día para comida y cena, tal como haces tú, MILLONETI.      *


----------



## TylerDurden99 (21 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *MUY BUENAS MILLONETI, LUEGO ME PIDES QUE NO TE CITE MAS, SIEMPRE TE HE RESPONDIDO POR ALUSIONES.
> 
> No hace falta que insultes más, ya sabemos la educación que te han dado y la inteligencia que tienes.
> 
> ...



Otra vez citandome puto tarado?

Los 15€ x 6 semanales (+1 dia semana restaurante comida y cena) de media que me gasto en mi deben ser el triple de lo que te gastas tu que funcionas a base de lentejas del ahorramas no se que rebuznas, que pasa tambien te da vergüenza confesar tu gasto medio en supermercado? A ver venga ponte a editar algun ticket que tengas por ahi y cuentanos alguna de tus trolas asi nos divertimos mas, eres uno de los mayores bufones del foro, espero que estes orgulloso de entretenerme en los ratos en los que cago, es el tiempo que te mereces. 

Venga sigue buscando en google imagenes de todo tipo hombre, fardos de billetes, fotos de plantas, fotos de peña random, ahora quizas algun ticket de compra del carrefour, dale duro y patada palante a tu trola perpetua te lo vas a acabar creyendo todo tu mismo jajaj bufón


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> Menudos tochos macho, no te pagaran mal no xD
> 
> *Lo cierto es que no me pagan, voy a tener que empezar a cobrar. Los tochos son por intentar responder a todo lo que puedo y con argumentos verídicos.*
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que te has pegado toda una tarde buscando info para poder copiar por aquí, intentando ver paja en el ojo ajeno no ves la viga que tienes en el propio, cuando has colgado la noticia de alcaliber no te hace tilin que una empresa seria legal aunque con sedes en paraisos fiscales y bastante cuestionable pues dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres abello y el emerito son intimos xD

pero te habrás preguntado que si con 6-9M de Alcaliber ,les audita Deloitte quien audita a el PONZI JF cualquier dia sacan eso de la wallet....estos no aguantan una auditoria ni a broma.....

bafin te explica que ofrecen inversiones en forma de planta virtual.

=*
lo demás de tu mensaje da tiña como tu.0.2 para recibir la pacc.... sigue aporreando google a ver si te enteras de verdad.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Mar 2022)

A ver si me aclaro..

¿Es necesario que una empresa, cuando sale al mercado para captar capital y acometer una ampliación de sus actividades, *debe cambiar su objeto social*?

Lo digo por si tenemos que avisar a Naturgy, Meliá, Iberdrola...

Nivelón el de este hilo, sin duda.


----------



## Rexter (21 Mar 2022)

Que noooo, que aquí algún iluminado a sueldo dice que el negocio de JF es el de mero intermediario entre inversores y cultivadores.

Mucha escoria llena las redes intentando estafar a la gente en cuanto surge un "negocio" de estos.

Y aquí ya sabemos quienes son los tres principales usuarios que se han metido para hacer spam. Por mucho que hagan como que no.


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Otra vez citandome puto tarado?
> 
> Los 15€ x 6 semanales (+1 dia semana restaurante comida y cena) de media que me gasto en mi deben ser el triple de lo que te gastas tu que funcionas a base de lentejas del ahorramas no se que rebuznas, que pasa tambien te da vergüenza confesar tu gasto medio en supermercado? A ver venga ponte a editar algun ticket que tengas por ahi y cuentanos alguna de tus trolas asi nos divertimos mas, eres uno de los mayores bufones del foro, espero que estes orgulloso de entretenerme en los ratos en los que cago, es el tiempo que te mereces.
> 
> Venga sigue buscando en google imagenes de todo tipo hombre, fardos de billetes, fotos de plantas, fotos de peña random, ahora quizas algun ticket de compra del carrefour, dale duro y patada palante a tu trola perpetua te lo vas a acabar creyendo todo tu mismo jajaj bufón



Otra vez citandome puto tarado?

*Tú me has citado ante, PAYASO*

Los 15€ x 6 semanales (+1 dia semana restaurante comida y cena) de media que me gasto en mi deben ser el triple de lo que te gastas tu que funcionas a base de lentejas del ahorramas no se que rebuznas, que pasa tambien te da vergüenza confesar tu gasto medio en supermercado?

*Wauuuu!!! También un día a la semana al restaurante para comer y cenar, me lo pones difícil , voy a tener que trabajar a jornada completa en el McDonald’s para poder llevar tu nivelazo de vida .

Por cierto, MILLONETI, el día de restaurante te gastas 15 eurazos en el menú del día???? O tiras la casa por la ventana y pides a la carta????*

A ver venga ponte a editar algun ticket que tengas por ahi y cuentanos alguna de tus trolas asi nos divertimos mas, eres uno de los mayores bufones del foro, espero que estes orgulloso de entretenerme en los ratos en los que cago, es el tiempo que te mereces.

*Ya te dije que busco comida en la basura, no me llega para gastarme 15€ diarios en el súper como haces tú.

Por cierto últimamente tienes la tripa suelta??? Parece que tus ratos en los que cagas van en aumento. Lo digo por el tiempo que me estas dedicando está aumentando. *

Venga sigue buscando en google imagenes de todo tipo hombre, fardos de billetes, fotos de plantas, fotos de peña random, ahora quizas algun ticket de compra del carrefour, dale duro y patada palante a tu trola perpetua te lo vas a acabar creyendo todo tu mismo jajaj bufón

*VENGA, MILLONETIS NO TE PONGAS NERVIOSO, QUE SE TE SUELTA LA TRIPA.*


----------



## bralmu (21 Mar 2022)

Antes qué tenían? lo de que se dedicaban a marcos de ventanas? "Trade, supply and assembly of window elements in wood, aluminium and PVC"?

Ahora son "agricultores" (que recaudan fondos alquilando Lamborghinis y reciben transferencias en Chipre).

Lo siguiente será cooperativa agraria, ah no, que ahí los socios sí les podrían pedir documentación de las cuentas.


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Lo cierto es que te has pegado toda una tarde buscando info para poder copiar por aquí, intentando ver paja en el ojo ajeno no ves la viga que tienes en el propio, cuando has colgado la noticia de alcaliber no te hace tilin que una empresa seria legal aunque con sedes en paraisos fiscales y bastante cuestionable pues dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres abello y el emerito son intimos xD
> 
> pero te habrás preguntado que si con 6-9M de Alcaliber ,les audita Deloitte quien audita a el PONZI JF cualquier dia sacan eso de la wallet....estos no aguantan una auditoria ni a broma.....
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que te has pegado toda una tarde buscando info para poder copiar por aquí, intentando ver paja en el ojo ajeno no ves la viga que tienes en el propio, cuando has colgado la noticia de alcaliber no te hace tilin que una empresa seria legal aunque con sedes en paraisos fiscales y bastante cuestionable pues dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres abello y el emerito son intimos Xd

*No te creas, con 10 minutos he tenido suficiente.

Me pediste que te explicara porque perdían dinero y te di mi opinión y creo que he dado en el clavo.*

pero te habrás preguntado que si con 6-9M de Alcaliber ,les audita Deloitte quien audita a el PONZI JF cualquier dia sacan eso de la wallet....estos no aguantan una auditoria ni a broma.....

*Posiblemente la auditaron porque estaban viendo que se esfumaban los millones*



bafin te explica que ofrecen inversiones en forma de planta virtual.​
*Bafin sospecha, no afirma, y es lo que está comprobando, cazurro, que no te enteras, que en 2020 ya lo comprobaron y JF no ofrece inversiones sino un servicio a través de su plataforma para conectar a productores con inversores.*

=*
lo demás de tu mensaje da tiña como tu.0.2 para recibir la pacc.... sigue aporreando google a ver si te enteras de verdad.

*Yo lo tenía claro y te puse las capturas para que tú te enteres y para que no afirmes cosas que no sabes.*


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro..
> 
> ¿Es necesario que una empresa, cuando sale al mercado para captar capital y acometer una ampliación de sus actividades, *debe cambiar su objeto social*?
> 
> ...



entonces si capta capital en el mercado minorista? para ello es necesario que cumpla con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí las de bafin en Alemania etc.....

explícaselo a tu colega el asesor piramidal anda que no se entera.....yo lo voy a meter en ignore es un cansaalmas



************ dijo:


> Lo cierto es que te has pegado toda una tarde buscando info para poder copiar por aquí, intentando ver paja en el ojo ajeno no ves la viga que tienes en el propio, cuando has colgado la noticia de alcaliber no te hace tilin que una empresa seria legal aunque con sedes en paraisos fiscales y bastante cuestionable pues dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres abello y el emerito son intimos Xd
> 
> *No te creas, con 10 minutos he tenido suficiente.
> 
> ...



en alcaliber se esfuman los millones, pero en JF no. van directitos a los himbersores.....madre del amor.
que alcaliber y el emérito son íntimos te lo e digo yo ya sabes como se mueve esa gente, que sus sedes están en paraísos fiscales bueno, como jf es Chipre tampoco es un paraíso del todo xD
anda tontorrón que tienes claro lo que el 0.2 no es para la pacc tu eres tonto, a ver si lo consigues ^^


te lo pongo en el minuto habla el de agricultura aunque como la cnmv igual no es competente esa va a ser tu escusa?

TOONTO.
ESTOI SEGURO DE QUE NO TIENES PUTA IDEA.!.

. para tus ratos muertos si te interesa el cañamo.


y si tan seguro lo tienes ponte a poner cañamo 0,2 ya veras que susto te llevas....espabilado

Deberias informarte del.....iba a decir el sector en el que himbiertes^^ un poco mas adelante sale un GC te lo explica pa pesados como tu.



*quien audita a jf? puedes responderme? mueve capital suficiente como para que lo audite delloite o tienen cosas que esconder?*


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> entonces si capta capital en el mercado minorista? para ello es necesario que cumpla con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí las de bafin en Alemania etc.....



Era una pregunta genérica, no me refería a JF en particular.

¿Crees que JF es una plataforma de financiación participativa con sede en España?

¿Por el hecho de tener una web a la que se puede acceder desde España está obligada a estar registrada en España?

Según eso, si yo invierto en bancos extranjeros por Internet, a través de Raisin o bien directamente, ¿deben tener ficha bancaria española por el hecho de tener clientes españoles?

Hablo desde el total desconocimiento.


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Era una pregunta genérica, no me refería a JF en particular.
> 
> ¿Crees que JF es una plataforma de financiación participativa con sede en España?
> 
> ...



básicamente al no estar reguladas, cosa que deberían estar para captar dinero del publico de manera masiva como hacen, en cada pais en el que capten fondos.

si no es así, no te protege nadie, y quedas a expensas de lo que haga el de los perritos calientes o el calvo de la lotería.

cuando explote el ponzi los afectados no tendrán quien les pague mas que los fondos que le puedan intervenir a JF.....que si miras el balance de la empresa de verdad no son ni 350k....

vamos que habrá para pagaros una planta por himbersor que denuncie....sencillo no?

Si, es lo único que pega con JF seria una PFP y también las regula la CNMV.








__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2015-4607 Ley 5/2015, de 27 de abril, de fomento de la financiación empresarial.







www.boe.es


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> básicamente al no estar reguladas, cosa que deberían estar para captar dinero del publico de manera masiva como hacen, en cada pais en el que capten fondos.
> 
> si no es así, no te protege nadie, y quedas a expensas de lo que haga el de los perritos calientes o el calvo de la lotería.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la legislación. Respecto a la aplicación de la misma creo que sería posible encuadrar a JF aquí, en lo referido al control de las autoridades financieras españolas.

*Artículo 47. Ámbito de aplicación territorial.

2. A los efectos de lo previsto en este título, NO se considerará que un servicio ha tenido lugar en territorio nacional cuando un residente en España participe por iniciativa propia, como inversor o promotor, en una plataforma con domicilio social en el EXTRANJERO que preste los servicios previstos en el artículo 46.1 de esta Ley.*

Creo entender, que JF se encuentra en este supuesto, puesto que su domicilio social no está en España. Era lo que te comentaba antes, de que porque una empresa haga negocios, o reciba fondos, desde España, no tiene porque estar sometida necesariamente a la regulación española.

En cualquier caso, nadie puede estar en contra de que una empresa sea auditada y si da números pues mucho mejor, faltaría más.


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Gracias por la legislación. Respecto a la aplicación de la misma creo que sería posible encuadrar a JF aquí, en lo referido al control de las autoridades financieras españolas.
> 
> *Artículo 47. Ámbito de aplicación territorial.
> 
> ...






no se yo , debería estar autorizada xD

y lo de la iniciativa propia...... déjame que discrepe además JF se a promocionado en la feria no?^^


y si los Himbersores de JF deberían pedir una auditoria cuanto antes xD

porque a iniciativa de JF si no ha llegado ya......

P.D entiendo que has obviado la parte importante por gusto Guarren =*


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993596
> 
> 
> no se yo , debería estar autorizada xD
> ...



Bueno, eso es opinable.

*Siempre te/os (lo digo por las multicuentas) queda denunciar a los organismos pertinentes para que tomen cartas en el asunto. Podrías/Podríais recopilar toda la información y mandarla a la CNMV, Fiscalía de delitos económicos o donde consideraseis oportuno. Estando tan claro el asunto para vosotros, ya estáis tardando. Creo que salvaríais de la ruina a mucha gente.

Yo mismo os dejo los enlaces para que denuncieis

CNMV*
*https://www.cnmv.es/portal/whistleblowing/presentacion.aspx*

*CANALES HABILITADOS PARA LA COMUNICACIÓN DE POSIBLES INFRACCIONES*
900 373 362
comunicaciondeinfracciones@cnmv.es
Escribiendo a: Comunicación de Infracciones - Departamento de Inversores - CNMV. C/ Edison, 4, 28006 Madrid – C/ Bolivia 56, (4 ª Planta) 08018 Barcelona.

*¿QUÉ INFORMACIÓN DEBE CONTENER LA COMUNICACIÓN?*
La comunicación deberá contener necesariamente elementos fácticos de los que razonablemente se derive, al menos, una sospecha fundada de infracción. Para ello, deberá recoger, entre otros, una descripción detallada del posible incumplimiento, la identidad de las personas o entidades involucradas en la posible conducta ilícita, así como las fechas en que hubieran tenido lugar las presuntas infracciones. En cualquier caso, la información que se proporcione no debe ser una reiteración de una información que ya se hubiera hecho pública.
No serán admitidas cuestiones genéricas o indeterminadas.


*FISCALÍA DE DELITOS ECONÓMICOS*
Teléfono: 914932660 - 914932663
Fax: 914932664
C/ Poeta Joan Maragall, 53
28020
Madrid

Les mandáis los pantallazos esos de cambios de cargos directivos, de las wallet y todo lo que tengáis y que pase lo que tenga que pasar. Si luego no pasa nada, no os van a reclamar por hacerles perder el tiempo, o sí.

Un saludo y espero impaciente un pantallazo con el acuse de recibo de las denuncias pertinentes. De lo contrario pensaré que se os va la fuerza por la boca, o por el teclado, en este caso.


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Bueno, eso es opinable.
> 
> *Siempre te/os (lo digo por las multicuentas) queda denunciar a los organismos pertinentes para que tomen cartas en el asunto. Podrías/Podríais recopilar toda la información y mandarla a la CNMV, Fiscalía de delitos económicos o donde consideraseis oportuno. Estando tan claro el asunto para vosotros, ya estáis tardando. Creo que salvaríais de la ruina a mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Lo de las multicuentas que comentas tu y tu colega el asesor de pirámides, empiezo a pensar que lo decís porque vosotros lo sois, vamos que sois el mismo xD

yo ni soy @FeministoDeIzquierdas ni @David_St , mi cuenta es nueva porque vengo de otro foro espabilbao.
y lo puse mas atrás.

opinable que seas un Guarren por obviar lo importante? o que lo has obviado para ser un Guarren y no un intento de cínico manipulador de himbersores? porque sumado a todo lo que has ganado y fardado por aquí, cada día pienso mas que eres finanzas manu xD

pero por las risas =*

te crees que los avisos la CNMV los saca por ciencia infusa o porque tiene a gente mirando la web?? o0

madre mia! con la de espabilbados que hay emprendiendo....KUAILIAN ARBISTAR GANANCIAS DEPORTIVAS YIELDING MIND CAPITAL esas solo de estos dos años de covid

ya has aprendido a defender un ponzi tan bien como para ser tu propio jefe!!

hubo ponzis patrios que los tumbamos antes de empezar.....https://foroestafas.com/threads/cannabis-y-piramidales-%C2%BFbithemp-es-scam-bit-hemp.441/


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> entonces si capta capital en el mercado minorista? para ello es necesario que cumpla con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí las de bafin en Alemania etc.....
> 
> explícaselo a tu colega el asesor piramidal anda que no se entera.....yo lo voy a meter en ignore es un cansaalmas
> 
> ...



entonces si capta capital en el mercado minorista? para ello es necesario que cumpla con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí las de bafin en Alemania etc.....
explícaselo a tu colega el asesor piramidal anda que no se entera.....yo lo voy a meter en ignore es un cansaalmas

*El que no te enteras eres tú, JF ofrecen un servicio, no capta dinero ni ofrece inversiones, busca en Google lo que significa un servicio de intermediación comercial.

Una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo no es lo mismo que una plataforma de financiamiento colectivo.*

*A VER SI LO LEE TAMBIEN EL SEÑOR CALAMARO QUE TAMPOCO SE ENTERA (Que casualidad tu tampoco te enteras)*

*Según tu teoría, los periódicos también deberían cumplir con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí, las de Bafin en Alemania, las Orias en Francia….etc. porque muchos periódicos tienen anuncios de inversiones, por tanto **según** tu **teoría** captan fondos*

*VAYA ILUMINADO ESTAS HECHO, Y CADA VEZ ME RECUERDAS MAS A ALGUIEN QUE NO SE CANSABA DE HACER EL RIDICULO.*

en alcaliber se esfuman los millones, pero en JF no. van directitos a los himbersores.....madre del amor.

*Al menos la parte que les pertenece a los clientes la reciben puntualmente y le sobran para ellos y para los productores.*

que alcaliber y el emérito son íntimos te lo e digo yo

*No hace falta que me lo digas, lo vi en Google cuando busque lo de Alcaliber, le unen las aficiones por la caza, no has descubierto la panacea.*

ya sabes como se mueve esa gente, que sus sedes están en paraísos fiscales bueno, como jf es Chipre tampoco es un paraíso del todo xD

*Chipre no es un paraíso fiscal, te sobra lo “del todo”*

anda tontorrón que tienes claro lo que el 0.2 no es para la pacc tu eres tonto, a ver si lo consigues ^^

*Yo lo tengo claro, te vuelvo a repetir, el 0.2% son para las variedades de cáñamo de bajo contenido en tetrahidrocannabinol (THC < 0,2%), inscritas en el Catálogo común de variedades de especies de plantas agrícolas de la Unión Europea, con las que te da derecho a recibir las ayudas. *

*Lo dice el BOE**, concretamente el REGLAMENTO (CE) No 1124/2008 DE LA COMISIÓN de 12 de noviembre de 2008 que modifica los Reglamentos (CE) no 795/2004, (CE) no 796/2004 y (CE) no 1973/2004, en lo que respecta a las variedades de cáñamo que pueden recibir pagos directos de conformidad con el Reglamento (CE) no 1782/2003 del Consejo*

​
https://www.boe.es/doue/2008/303/L00007-00009.pdf

*QUIEN ES EL TONTO??? O ahora también me vas a decir que lo que dice el BOE es falso????*

te lo pongo en el minuto habla el de agricultura aunque como la cnmv igual no es competente esa va a ser tu escusa?
TOONTO.
ESTOI SEGURO DE QUE NO TIENES PUTA IDEA.!.
para tus ratos muertos si te interesa el cañamo.y si tan seguro lo tienes ponte a poner cañamo 0,2 ya veras que susto te llevas....espabilado
Deberias informarte del.....iba a decir el sector en el que himbiertes^^ un poco mas adelante sale un GC te lo explica pa pesados como tu.

*No me hace falta ver ningún video, con lo que dice el BOE es más que suficiente y tiene más peso que todos los videos que pongas o todas las tonterías que escribas.

Por otro lado, mantengo lo que dije en el post 750 y tú has intentado corregirme desde tu ignorancia.*





*CAÑAMO (SEPAS CON MENOS DE 0.3% DE THC) 
MARIHUANA (SEPAS CON MAS DE 0.3% DE THC)*


​*Las cepas de cáñamo solo se clasifican como tales si producen menos de 0.3% de THC por peso seco. Cualquier planta con un porcentaje mayor a esta concentración se considera marihuana.*
*Googlea un poco*

_quien audita a jf? puedes responderme? mueve capital suficiente como para que lo audite delloite o tienen cosas que esconder?_

*Si tienes tanto interés en saberlo, pregúntales a ellos
support@juicyfields.io*


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993596
> 
> 
> no se yo , debería estar autorizada xD
> ...



*Una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo no es lo mismo que una plataforma de financiamiento participativo.*




*NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO, Y LEELO VARIAS VESES POR SI NO TE ENTERAS*​


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Lo de las multicuentas que comentas tu y tu colega el asesor de pirámides, empiezo a pensar que lo decís porque vosotros lo sois, vamos que sois el mismo xD
> 
> yo ni soy @FeministoDeIzquierdas ni @David_St , mi cuenta es nueva porque vengo de otro foro espabilbao.
> y lo puse mas atrás.
> ...



"Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta"

Amigo, menos cháchara y más denunciar, te/os he dejado los enlaces en el mensaje anterior. 

Si tan poco creéis en vuestros argumentos que ni un triste correo os curráis, pues con eso se dice todo. 

En el mismo aviso donde aparece Juicyfields aparece Binance y también otra entidad que acaba de ser autorizada por el Banco de España. 

Que yo sepa, eso no significa que haya un procedimiento por infracción que es lo que te invito a que inicies tú y tus amiguetes.

Te vuelvo a poner la información.

*CNMV*
*https://www.cnmv.es/portal/whistleblowing/presentacion.aspx*

*CANALES HABILITADOS PARA LA COMUNICACIÓN DE POSIBLES INFRACCIONES*
900 373 362
comunicaciondeinfracciones@cnmv.es
Escribiendo a: Comunicación de Infracciones - Departamento de Inversores - CNMV. C/ Edison, 4, 28006 Madrid – C/ Bolivia 56, (4 ª Planta) 08018 Barcelona.

Ya me imagino los titulares 

"Foreros de burbuja.info destapan un fraude internacional" 
"El usuario Ernest77 (alias garganta profunda), salva a millones de inversores"

ADELANTE COMPAÑERO!!


----------



## finanzasmanu (21 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Lo de las multicuentas que comentas tu y tu colega el asesor de pirámides, empiezo a pensar que lo decís porque vosotros lo sois, vamos que sois el mismo xD
> 
> yo ni soy @FeministoDeIzquierdas ni @David_St , mi cuenta es nueva porque vengo de otro foro espabilbao.
> y lo puse mas atrás.
> ...



*Joder macho, de cuantas cuentas me acusáis que tengo??? Ya he perdido la cuenta    

LO DICHO TODO USUARIO QUE DIGA ALGO POSITIVO DE JF ES FINANZAS MANU *
*
Al menos yo solo tengo una en este foro, pregunta a los administradores, o FeministoDeIzquierdas que maneja lo de las IPS 

Por otro lado no me cuadra una cosa, los pantallazos de alexdevigo eran de cobros en euros y yo saco en criptomonedas.
*
*SIGUE HACIENDO EL PAYASO*


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Mar 2022)

de verdad que iba a tomarme el trabajo de responderte punto por punto pero cuando has vuelto a retomar el tema de la diferencia de cañamo marihuana es porque no tienes otra cosa.... me he hartado a reír , Guarrens si bajáis tanto el nivel el ponzi se acaba antes y dejáis de cobrar xD

Leyenda
ernest77 pregunta
piramides manu

ernest77 respuesta


entonces si capta capital en el mercado minorista? para ello es necesario que cumpla con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí las de bafin en Alemania etc.....
explícaselo a tu colega el asesor piramidal anda que no se entera.....yo lo voy a meter en ignore es un cansaalmas

*El que no te enteras eres tú, JF ofrecen un servicio, no capta dinero ni ofrece inversiones, busca en Google lo que significa un servicio de intermediación comercial.

Una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo no es lo mismo que una plataforma de financiamiento colectivo.*


*TONTO DEL HABA! NO ENTIENDES EL CASTELLANO CUAL ES EL PRODUCTO QUE VENDE JF?

servicio de intermediacion comercial, como coviran? vete a peinar calvos emprendedor*

*PORQUE SI SOLO RECIBE DINERO Y LO DEVUELVE ESO SE LLAMA INVERSION! SI SOLO GESTIONA DINERO Y CONTRATOS.....ERES TOONTO.*


*Según tu teoría, los periódicos también deberían cumplir con las regulaciones pertinentes, las de la CNMV aquí, las de Bafin en Alemania, las Orias en Francia….etc. porque muchos periódicos tienen anuncios de inversiones, por tanto **según** tu **teoría** captan fondos*

*VAYA ILUMINADO ESTAS HECHO, Y CADA VEZ ME RECUERDAS MAS A ALGUIEN QUE NO SE CANSABA DE HACER EL RIDICULO.*


*SEGUN MI TEORIA LOS PERIODICOS TE VENDEN UN PRODUCTO EN FORMATO DIGITAL PERO TE VENDEN INFORMACION PALETO!
COMPARAR UN PERIODICO CON UNA HIMBERSION PONZI....*

en alcaliber se esfuman los millones, pero en JF no. van directitos a los himbersores.....madre del amor.

*Al menos la parte que les pertenece a los clientes la reciben puntualmente y le sobran para ellos y para los productores.*

*SI PASAS EL DIA SIN CAGARTE ENCIMA ES UN LOGRO, A ALCALIBER LE SALTAN LAS ALARMAS PORQUE ALGUIEN LE AUDITA LAS CUENTAS! 

QUIEN AUDITA A JF!!?¿*

anda tontorrón que tienes claro lo que el 0.2 no es para la pacc tu eres tonto, a ver si lo consigues ^^

*Yo lo tengo claro, te vuelvo a repetir, el 0.2% son para las variedades de cáñamo de bajo contenido en tetrahidrocannabinol (THC < 0,2%), inscritas en el Catálogo común de variedades de especies de plantas agrícolas de la Unión Europea, con las que te da derecho a recibir las ayudas. *

*Lo dice el BOE**, concretamente el REGLAMENTO (CE) No 1124/2008 DE LA COMISIÓN de 12 de noviembre de 2008 que modifica los Reglamentos (CE) no 795/2004, (CE) no 796/2004 y (CE) no 1973/2004, en lo que respecta a las variedades de cáñamo que pueden recibir pagos directos de conformidad con el Reglamento (CE) no 1782/2003 del Consejo*
​
https://www.boe.es/doue/2008/303/L00007-00009.pdf

*QUIEN ES EL TONTO??? O ahora también me vas a decir que lo que dice el BOE es falso????*


*LO TIENES CLARO PORQUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA!
ESTAS HACIENDO EL RIDICULO.
DECIAS QUE ESE LIMITE ERA PARA LA PACC YO TE DECIA QUE NO QUE ES PARA TODO. TOONTO. AHORA QUIERES QUEDAR BIEN....VENDEHUMOS*








te lo pongo en el minuto habla el de agricultura aunque como la cnmv igual no es competente esa va a ser tu escusa?
TOONTO.
ESTOI SEGURO DE QUE NO TIENES PUTA IDEA.!.
para tus ratos muertos si te interesa el cañamo.y si tan seguro lo tienes ponte a poner cañamo 0,2 ya veras que susto te llevas....espabilado
Deberias informarte del.....iba a decir el sector en el que himbiertes^^ un poco mas adelante sale un GC te lo explica pa pesados como tu.

*No me hace falta ver ningún video, con lo que dice el BOE es más que suficiente y tiene más peso que todos los videos que pongas o todas las tonterías que escribas.*
CLARO PORQUE EL REPRESENTANTE DEL MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA QUE GESTIONA ESTAS LEYES NO DICE LO QUE TU PESCAS EN GOOGLE....
PARGUELA

*Por otro lado, mantengo lo que dije en el post 750 y tú has intentado corregirme desde tu ignorancia.*

Ver archivo adjunto 993803



*CAÑAMO (SEPAS CON MENOS DE 0.3% DE THC) 
MARIHUANA (SEPAS CON MAS DE 0.3% DE THC)*

Ver archivo adjunto 993805
​*Las cepas de cáñamo solo se clasifican como tales si producen menos de 0.3% de THC por peso seco. Cualquier planta con un porcentaje mayor a esta concentración se considera marihuana.*
*Googlea un poco*

_quien audita a jf? puedes responderme? mueve capital suficiente como para que lo audite delloite o tienen cosas que esconder?_

*Si tienes tanto interés en saberlo, pregúntales a ellos
support@juicyfields.io*
*TIO QUE ERES INDIGENTE MENTAL Y SE TE DA MUY BIEN PERDER TARDES ENTERAS EN GOOGLE PERO CONOCIMIENTO ANDAS ESCASO *
_*

*_
*PORCIERTO VAS AL IGNORE SI NO TE CURRAS MAS TU MIERDA DE TOCHO DEFIENDE PONZI YO DE SER JF TE BAJABA EL SUELDO!*


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

Yo vuelvo a invitar a este/ estos foreros que lo tienen tan tan claro que actúen. 

Igual que contestan elaboradas respuestas, también serán capaces de remitir un dossier completo sobre JF en el que no pueden faltar grandes éxitos como:

- audios del Italiano;
- capturas del grupo de telegram;
- movimientos de cuentas cripto;
- denuncias sobre fraudes en concursos de dibujos;
- movimientos de cargos societarios.

Al hilo de este último punto, decir que el relevo en cargos es por falta de confianza en la empresa es una pura especulación a menos que los propios interesados lo hayan manifestado.

Si no se puede probar me atrevo a decir que se ha *MENTIDO DESCARADAMENTE*. 

El boletín del registro mercantil publica cada día ceses, dimisiones, sustituciones en órganos directivos de empresas. ¿A eso cómo le llamamos?

Dejo los enlaces de denuncia para que deis un paso adelante ya que tan seguros estáis. 

*CNMV*
*https://www.cnmv.es/portal/whistleblowing/presentacion.aspx*

*CANALES HABILITADOS PARA LA COMUNICACIÓN DE POSIBLES INFRACCIONES*
900 373 362
comunicaciondeinfracciones@cnmv.es
Escribiendo a: Comunicación de Infracciones - Departamento de Inversores - CNMV. C/ Edison, 4, 28006 Madrid – C/ Bolivia 56, (4 ª Planta) 08018 Barcelona.

*¿QUÉ INFORMACIÓN DEBE CONTENER LA COMUNICACIÓN?*
La comunicación deberá contener necesariamente elementos fácticos de los que razonablemente se derive, al menos, una sospecha fundada de infracción. Para ello, deberá recoger, entre otros, una descripción detallada del posible incumplimiento, la identidad de las personas o entidades involucradas en la posible conducta ilícita, así como las fechas en que hubieran tenido lugar las presuntas infracciones. En cualquier caso, la información que se proporcione no debe ser una reiteración de una información que ya se hubiera hecho pública.
No serán admitidas cuestiones genéricas o indeterminadas.


*FISCALÍA DE DELITOS ECONÓMICOS*
Teléfono: 914932660 - 914932663
Fax: 914932664
C/ Poeta Joan Maragall, 53
28020
Madrid


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Mar 2022)

jajaj créetelo van a ser los ponzeros mas descarados hasta la fecha xD con la web caída y sacan ese video! 


en su aniversario que dicen hacer 2 años...ni 2017 ni agua de borraja piramides manu!

como le e dicho a uno en los comentarios de ese video :

"te están enseñando perfectamente lo que están haciendo en este instante, lo que no os cuentan es que en un usb y esa maleta va toda vuestra himbersion para una vez que os enseñan algo cierto...."


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

Corroboro que, en este momento, no se puede acceder a la web.

Voy pillando plataforma de afectados. 

A ver si aguantan, aunque sea a trompicones, hasta finales de junio, que me toca cobrar.


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Corroboro que, en este momento, no se puede acceder a la web.
> 
> Voy pillando plataforma de afectados.
> 
> A ver si aguantan, aunque sea a trompicones, hasta finales de junio, que me toca cobrar.



todavía no esta claro, igual es una empresa seria y en tramites de regularse en la CNMV tio que sois unos heaters!!!

ahora enserio puedes empezar a mover o proponer hacer una colecta entre los que os habéis beneficiado y toda esa peña del grupo que mas de uno ya comenta no se si enserio o en broma que si hipotecas créditos etc
que espero sea broma, aunque sabiendo que es recurrente en las estafas y esto tiene toda la pinta, es bastante cínico.

aunque después de los Guarrens que andan por aquí ya me creo cualquier cosa.....reír por no llorar....


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

Nunca invertiría en una empresa de un CEO que promueve el consumo de drogas porro.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo puede haber una empresa que funcione con un CEO así?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Cuando me he currado argumentos y expuesto datos, se me ha dado la callada por respuesta, por lo que ya voy a lo fácil. Si te vas a vas unas páginas atrás en este hilo verás respuestas más elaboradas.
> 
> No entiendo porque invertir en Bolsa y perder dinero allí no es malo y en JF vas directamente al infierno. Todo el mundo que invierte en una empresa, negocio, acción debería saber que tiene un riesgo de pérdida total o parcial de su dinero.
> 
> ...



Perdón por no participar mas actívamente en éste hilo pero he estado ocupado con otras cosas. Además, he seguido el consejo de un buen amigo aqui en el foro y he decidido bloquear a Manuel Marín porque es demasiazo Ponzi.

Recordemos que una característica de un estafador es tratar de hacer laaaaaaaargos escritos, pero enfocados a un punto muy particular y dejando de lado o respondiendo escuétamente al resto.

Como veo que tú (al menos de momento) no lo haces, no tengo inconveniente en seguir debatiendo contigo siempre y cuando se cumplan las condiciones de respeto mutuo. Osea, yo responderé a las preguntas que tengas sin andárme por las ramas, y tú deberás responder a las mias de igual forma. Creo que es algo justo y correcto, pero si no estas deacuerdo me lo dices.

Me centraré a responder al centro de tu mensaje:

*- ¿Especular con un valor es estafar?*
_*- ¿Ponerse en corto en una acción es estafar?*_
*- Sin duda, es ganar dinero a costa de otros.*

Para que algo sea calificado como estafa deben cumplirse dos elementos:
1) Engaño.
2) Ánimo de lucro.

Tus preguntas (intencionalmente o no, no lo sé) tratan de confundir el ánimo de lucro con la estafa, como si todo lo que sea ánimo de lucro es estafa, eximiendo así a Juycifields pues "también es una empresa con ánimo de lucro".

El problema de Juycifields es la parte 1, que por el momento ni está ni deja de estar demostrada y me explicaré una vez responda con claridad y resumídamente a tus preguntas:

*P- ¿Especular con un valor es estafar?
R- No, PERO EN NINGÚN SITIO HE VISTO, POR EL MOMENTO, EL VALOR (OSEA, LAS PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS. EN OTRAS PALABRAS, NO SÉ NI EL NÚMERO NI EL TIPO DE PLANTAS QUE TIENEN. POR ELLO, ÉSTA PREGUNTA ES IRRELEVANTE EN ÉSTE CONTEXTO PUES NO TENEMOS DATOS PARA DETERMINAR EL "VALOR" (NÚMERO DE PLANTAS) DE JUICYFIELDS.*

_*P- ¿Ponerse en corto en una acción es estafar?*_
*R- No, PERO DESCONOZCO EL NÚMERO DE "ACCIONES" (PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS, ASÍ QUE LA PREGUNTA VUELVE A ESTAR FUERA DE CONTEXTO.

P- Sin duda, es ganar dinero a costa de otros.
R- GANAR DINERO A COSTA DE OTROS NO ES ESTAFA NI DELITO, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO HAYA TRANSPARENCIA ENTRE ÁMBAS PARTES.*

A partir de aqui no necesitas leer nada mas que mi pregunta final. Lo que viene ahora es simplemente una pequeña lección de historia.

Ahora paso a explicar la parte 1 donde Juycifields "chirría":

La primera estafa Proto-Ponzi que se conoce es una que creo recordar se llamaba "la caja húngara" (o algo parecido). Era un señor que se montaba en un barco entre EEUU y Hungría, y por el camino mostraba una pequeña caja en la cual, si metias un papel, con un "mecanismo secreto" éste se convertía en un billete. Durante el viaje la gente trataba de comprar la caja, y en el último día el estafador la vendía desapareciendo con mucho dinero y dejando al pobre diablo con una caja que no servía para nada.

Ésto no es una Ponzi como Juycifields, pues aqui nadie ganaba nada (excepto el estafador, claro)

*Fíjate bien que tenemos los siguientes elementos: Una parte "real" (el dinero verdaderamente se imprime en papel, aunque éste no es cualquier papel, claro), una parte "secreta" (el mecanismo de la caja), y un tiempo (el viaje en barco). Nos falta una parte muy importante en las Ponzis: Que los primeros que entren ganen dinero.*

Ponzi basaba su estafa en una especie de forex paco. La idea se basaba en cupones y sellos (curiosamente parecido a lo de Rumasa y Fórum, pero con un funcionamiento distinto). Los inversores cobran al vencimiento. *Una vez mas tenemos la parte real (cupones y sellos), la parte secreta (nadie sabía cuántos cupones tenia Ponzi, en realidad ninguno), y el tiempo (daban un plazo fijo). Aqui si que introducimos a gente que ganaba dinero pero a costa de los que entraban mas tarde.*

Una reseña importante es que para que una Ponzi lo sea necesita esa parte "secreta". En el caso de Juicyfields, tenemos lo que @David_St apunta incansablemente: *Una empresa de inversiones que no esta auditada por la CNMV. Igual que Nueva Rumasa, por cierto.*

Así que aqui te hago una pregunta, sencilla y simple, que espero respondas con la misma sencillez como yo he respondido a tus comentarios:

*¿DÓNDE VIENE DOCUMENTADO EL NÚMERO DE PLANTAS DE JUICYFIELDS?*


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> de verdad que iba a tomarme el trabajo de responderte punto por punto pero cuando has vuelto a retomar el tema de la diferencia de cañamo marihuana es porque no tienes otra cosa.... me he hartado a reír , Guarrens si bajáis tanto el nivel el ponzi se acaba antes y dejáis de cobrar xD
> 
> Leyenda
> ernest77 pregunta
> ...



TONTO DEL HABA! NO ENTIENDES EL CASTELLANO CUAL ES EL PRODUCTO QUE VENDE JF?
servicio de intermediacion comercial, como coviran? vete a peinar calvos emprendedor
PORQUE SI SOLO RECIBE DINERO Y LO DEVUELVE ESO SE LLAMA INVERSION! SI SOLO GESTIONA DINERO Y CONTRATOS.....ERES TOONTO.

*ENTONCES TU CREES QUE TE VENDEN PLANTAS DE MARIHUANA????   

Una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo, según tu es una plataforma de inversión o de préstamos o de captación de capital???? *

_SEGUN MI TEORIA LOS PERIODICOS TE VENDEN UN PRODUCTO EN FORMATO DIGITAL PERO TE VENDEN INFORMACION PALETO!
COMPARAR UN PERIODICO CON UNA HIMBERSION PONZI...._

*NO TRAGIVERSES MAS, CREO QUE TODOS SABEMOS QUE ES UN PERIODICO, ME REFERIA Y LO DIGO BIEN CLARO A QUE SI PONEN UN ANUNCIO DE INVERSION POR TU TEORIA ESTAN CAPTANDO CAPITAL EN EL MERCADO MINORISTA, CAPULLO.*

SI PASAS EL DIA SIN CAGARTE ENCIMA ES UN LOGRO, A ALCALIBER LE SALTAN LAS ALARMAS PORQUE ALGUIEN LE AUDITA LAS CUENTAS!
QUIEN AUDITA A JF!!?¿

*NO SEAS TAN CANCINO PREGUNTANDO LO MISMO, YA TE RESPONDI*


​LO TIENES CLARO PORQUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA!
ESTAS HACIENDO EL RIDICULO.
DECIAS QUE ESE LIMITE ERA PARA LA PACC YO TE DECIA QUE NO QUE ES PARA TODO. TOONTO. AHORA QUIERES QUEDAR BIEN....VENDEHUMOS

*NO SEAS TAN CANCINO PREGUNTANDO LO MISMO, YA TE RESPONDI, LEE EL BOE, TE DEJE EL ENLACE*

*

*​*SIGO MANTENIENDO QUE EL 0.2% NO ES PARA TODO COMO TU DICES, ES PARA QUE ESAS VARIEDADES PUEDAN SER INCLUIDAS EN EL CATALOGO COMUN DE VARIEDAS Y PODER ACCEDER A LAS AYUDAS PAC.*

*LAS QUE NO ESTEN INCLUIDAS EN DICHO CATALOGO COMUN NO TENDRAN ACCESO A LAS AYUDAS PAC.*

*CADA PAIS PODRA ESTABLECER LIMITES NACIONALES DE THC DIFERENTES A ESE 0.2%.*

*



PERO TE REFRESCO AUN MAS LA MEMORIA, MI MENSAJE




TU LO REBATES DICIENDO


*

*AHORA ME ESTAS DANDO LA RAZON A MI AFIRMACION, **NO SE PUEDE SER MAS TONTO*

*CAÑAMO (SEPAS CON MENOS DE 0.3% DE THC)
MARIHUANA (SEPAS CON MAS DE 0.3% DE THC)


*​CLARO PORQUE EL REPRESENTANTE DEL MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA QUE GESTIONA ESTAS LEYES NO DICE LO QUE TU PESCAS EN GOOGLE....

*NO PESCO EN GOOGLE, LO DICE EL BOE, Y LO QUE DICE EL BOE, ESTA APROBADO POR EL CONCEJO DE MINISTROS Y POR EL CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS.*

PORCIERTO VAS AL IGNORE SI NO TE CURRAS MAS TU MIERDA DE TOCHO DEFIENDE PONZI YO DE SER JF TE BAJABA EL SUELDO!

*NOOOO POR FAVOR NO ME PONGAS EN EL IGNOREEEE 

SIGUE HACIENDO EL RIDICULO, TU CREDIBILIDAD ESTA YA EN CERO*


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> jajaj créetelo van a ser los ponzeros mas descarados hasta la fecha xD con la web caída y sacan ese video!
> 
> 
> en su aniversario que dicen hacer 2 años...ni 2017 ni agua de borraja piramides manu!
> ...



*A ver si diferencias **entre** FUNDAR y CONSTITUIR, la plataforma Juicyfields inició su andadura en el 2017 y finalmente se constituyó como empresa en el 2020. INFORMATE MEJOR.*

*

 *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> todavía no esta claro, igual es una empresa seria y en tramites de regularse en la CNMV tio que sois unos heaters!!!
> 
> ahora enserio puedes empezar a mover o proponer hacer una colecta entre los que os habéis beneficiado y toda esa peña del grupo que mas de uno ya comenta no se si enserio o en broma que si hipotecas créditos etc
> que espero sea broma, aunque sabiendo que es recurrente en las estafas y esto tiene toda la pinta, es bastante cínico.
> ...



No es la primera web que ha tenido alguna incidencia en el servidor ni será la ultima.

Ya hablas de colecta, que yo sepa los que están dentro, lo han hecho voluntariamente y me incluyo yo.

La web se cayo, luego a vuelto ha estar operativa y ahora vuelve a estar caída.

PODRIA SER POR TODOS LOS NUEVOS USUARIOS QUE SE ESTAN REGISTRANDO


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> TONTO DEL HABA! NO ENTIENDES EL CASTELLANO CUAL ES EL PRODUCTO QUE VENDE JF?
> servicio de intermediacion comercial, como coviran? vete a peinar calvos emprendedor
> PORQUE SI SOLO RECIBE DINERO Y LO DEVUELVE ESO SE LLAMA INVERSION! SI SOLO GESTIONA DINERO Y CONTRATOS.....ERES TOONTO.
> 
> ...



te das cuenta que eres imbécil?

que no es lo mismo subscribirse a un periódico online sea de alemania cadiz o tumbuctu que meter tus ahorros en una puta plataforma de inversión no regulada, en forma de plantas, en forma de barritas de pescado o de lo que tu quieras.
pones dinero esperando un retorno tu no eres parte de nada tienes una pagina web con numero virtuales y poquito mas!

que tu solo te contrarias cuatro veces? 
que el limite de 0,2 o 0,3 es a nivel europeo y se voto el diciembre de 2020 en el parlamento europeo que no tienes ni zorra de lo que hablas....espabilbado!
Y EL DECRETO ENTRA EN VIGOR EL 1/01/2023




has dicho tantas tontadas que te puedo dar por todos los lados enseñando que tu IQ debe ser menor a 85
que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas y que tu comprensión lectora es de 4º de primaria?









Ademas de que eres un cinico iletrado no dejas de contrariarte dices que se puede poner en otros paises con mas de 0.2% como cañamo 
EJ italia 0.5thc la planta es la misma pero sigue siendo cañamo, aunque bajo tu siguiente declaracion seria marihuana? 






y lo tenias delante que te lo e enseñado pero como no te da lo que llevas entre las orejas para enterarte de una vez que es un puto ponzi y lo defiendes como si te fuese la vida , espero que no hayas metido a tu señora madre =*




espero que no sea muy complicado para ti


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

_P- ¿Especular con un valor es estafar?
R- No, PERO EN NINGÚN SITIO HE VISTO, POR EL MOMENTO, EL VALOR (OSEA, LAS PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS. EN OTRAS PALABRAS, NO SÉ NI EL NÚMERO NI EL TIPO DE PLANTAS QUE TIENEN. POR ELLO, ÉSTA PREGUNTA ES IRRELEVANTE EN ÉSTE CONTEXTO PUES NO TENEMOS DATOS PARA DETERMINAR EL "VALOR" (NÚMERO DE PLANTAS) DE JUICYFIELDS._




Estos son los datos/proyecciones que han remitido al correo electrónico de los poseedores de, al menos, una planta.
El darle veracidad o no, ya depende de cada uno. Yo no tengo elementos para decir si es cierto, pero creo que tú tampoco los tienes para decir que es falso. *Si tienes elementos para DEMOSTRAR que esas cifras son falsas, te ruego las muestres. *Y vuelvo a insistir que JF *no te tiene que demostrar nada a tí,* ya que tú no eres nadie, ni un simple poseedor de un planta.

_*P- ¿Ponerse en corto en una acción es estafar?*_

En el caso de de realizar movimientos especulativos *MANIPULANDO *el precio de una acción o materia para mí ese estafa en cuanto concurre *ENGAÑO*.

*R- No, PERO DESCONOZCO EL NÚMERO DE "ACCIONES" (PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS, ASÍ QUE LA PREGUNTA VUELVE A ESTAR FUERA DE CONTEXTO.*

Aquí ya me has descolocado. ¿Donde pone que al adquirir una planta te conviertes en accionista de Juicyfields?

El concepto de accionista que yo tengo es el de *poseedor la una parte alícuota de la empresa* y yo eso no lo he visto por ninguna parte. A mí me han dicho que, a cambio de un dinero, transcurrido un plazo, se me devuelve una cantidad. Pero en ningún caso en concepto de dividendo.

*P- Sin duda, es ganar dinero a costa de otros.
R- GANAR DINERO A COSTA DE OTROS NO ES ESTAFA NI DELITO, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO HAYA TRANSPARENCIA ENTRE ÁMBAS PARTES.*

En un mundo ideal sería así, pero sabes perfectamente que hay muchos casos en el día a día donde esa premisa no se cumple.

*Una empresa de inversiones que no esta auditada por la CNMV. Igual que Nueva Rumasa, por cierto.*

Que yo sepa, NUEVA RUMASA, no era una empresa de inversiones. Era un conglomerado de empresas (dhul, trappa..) que ofertaron Pagarés al público pero eso no los convierte en una empresa de inversiones. Si yo compro obligaciones o bonos de AUDASA / ITINERE, no dejan de ser una empresa concesionaria de autopistas.

Así que aqui te hago una pregunta, sencilla y simple, que espero respondas con la misma sencillez como yo he respondido a tus comentarios:

*¿DÓNDE VIENE DOCUMENTADO EL NÚMERO DE PLANTAS DE JUICYFIELDS?

No lo sé.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te das cuenta que eres imbécil?
> 
> que no es lo mismo subscribirse a un periódico online sea de alemania cadiz o tumbuctu que meter tus ahorros en una puta plataforma de inversión no regulada, en forma de plantas, en forma de barritas de pescado o de lo que tu quieras.
> pones dinero esperando un retorno tu no eres parte de nada tienes una pagina web con numero virtuales y poquito mas!
> ...



te das cuenta que eres imbécil?
que no es lo mismo subscribirse a un periódico online sea de alemania cadiz o tumbuctu que meter tus ahorros en una puta plataforma de inversión no regulada, en forma de plantas, en forma de barritas de pescado o de lo que tu quieras.
pones dinero esperando un retorno tu no eres parte de nada tienes una pagina web con numero virtuales y poquito mas!

*Una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo no es una plataforma de inversión, por eso no tiene que estar regulada por Bafi, ni Oria…. 
NO TE ENTERAS Y PASO DE EXPLICARTELO MAS VECES.*

que tu solo te contrarias cuatro veces?
que el limite de 0,2 o 0,3 es a nivel europeo y se voto el diciembre de 2020 en el parlamento europeo que no tienes ni zorra de lo que hablas....espabilbado!
Y EL DECRETO ENTRA EN VIGOR EL 1/01/2023
has dicho tantas tontadas que te puedo dar por todos los lados enseñando que tu IQ debe ser menor a 85
que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas y que tu comprensión lectora es de 4º de primaria?

*SIGUES SIN ENTERARTE, PORQUE PONEN EL LIMITE EN 0.3%???? **PORQUE SINO, NO SE PUEDE CONCIDERAR CAÑAMO**. Las cepas de cáñamo solo se clasifican como tales si producen menos de 0.3% de THC por peso seco.*

Ademas de que eres un cinico iletrado no dejas de contrariarte dices que se puede poner en otros paises con mas de 0.2% como cáñamo

*DIGO: CADA PAIS PODRA ESTABLECER LIMITES NACIONALES DE THC DIFERENTES A ESE 0.2%.

NO DIGO COMO CAÑAMO, NO INVENTES*

EJ italia 0.5thc la planta es la misma pero sigue siendo cañamo, aunque bajo tu siguiente declaracion seria marihuana? 

*TIENES UNA EMPANADA MENTAL INCREIBLE, SI TIENE MENOS DE 0.3% ES CAÑAMO, SI ES MAS DE 0.3% ES MARIHUNA O CANNABIS *

y lo tenias delante que te lo e enseñado pero como no te da lo que llevas entre las orejas para enterarte de una vez que es un puto ponzi y lo defiendes como si te fuese la vida , espero que no hayas metido a tu señora madre =*
espero que no sea muy complicado para ti

*La imagen esta sacada de: Métodos recomendados para la identificación y el análisis del cannabis y los productos del cannabis*

*https://www.unodc.org/documents/scientific/Cannabis_manual-Sp.pdf*

*SI TIENE MENOS DE 0.3% ES CAÑAMO O CANNABIS INDUSTRIAL, SI ES MAS DE 0.3% ES MARIHUNA O CANNABIS MEDICINAL O RECREATIVO, **A VER SI TE ENTERAS*

​
Cáñamo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*SI NO TE ENTERAS CON ESO, ENTONCES BUSCA AYUDA, YO NO PUEDO EXPLICARLO MEJOR*


----------



## zabulon (22 Mar 2022)

La web caida y en el canal de telegram de 19300 a 20045 bots "miembros" en sólo 4 horas, buena estrategia Juicy


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## bralmu (22 Mar 2022)

Vaya vaya, qué veo por aquí, el dominio caído desde hace 7 horas.
¿Esto será susto o muerte?




Mañana vuelvo a darme otro paseo por aquí. Mientras tanto relajémonos mirando las fotos de los scamborghinis.

Edito: ha sido susto. La típica migración de urgencia de servidores amazon a un servidor suizo un martes por la tarde /S


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Mar 2022)

A ver si esta es la buena.

JF lleva petando varios meses, según algunos incluso yo he estado a punto de no cobrar...

Si la página peta se dirá
"mira que lo avisé"
"era muy descarado que era ponzi"
"que se jodan por avariciosos"

Y si se recupera y siguen pagando

"ejjj que los ponzis pagan al principio..."
"un ponzi que no paga no es un ponzi"
"los ponzis duran entre 1 y 100 años de media, *aunque me puedo equivocar*"

Hagan sus apuestas caballeros.

PD. He mirado la cuenta bancaria y el dinero ganado con Juicyfields sigue ahí, no todo iban a ser malas noticias.


----------



## finanzasmanu (22 Mar 2022)

Vuelve a estar operativa la plataforma y algunos pensando que ya estarían en las *Islas Caimán*


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente, ya funciona otra vez la web.

Al que pronosticó hoy el fin de JF




¿Cuando petará JF?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Mar 2022)

Vaya por delante que agradezco que te hayas tomado la molestia de responder.



alexdevigo dijo:


> _P- ¿Especular con un valor es estafar?
> R- No, PERO EN NINGÚN SITIO HE VISTO, POR EL MOMENTO, EL VALOR (OSEA, LAS PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS. EN OTRAS PALABRAS, NO SÉ NI EL NÚMERO NI EL TIPO DE PLANTAS QUE TIENEN. POR ELLO, ÉSTA PREGUNTA ES IRRELEVANTE EN ÉSTE CONTEXTO PUES NO TENEMOS DATOS PARA DETERMINAR EL "VALOR" (NÚMERO DE PLANTAS) DE JUICYFIELDS._
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995178
> ...



Una empresa seria tiene la OBLIGACIÓN de mostrar a sus inversores el funcionamiento de éstas. Juicyfields no tiene que demostrarme a mi nada, pero si a tí, y cualquier otro que haya invertido.

La gráfica que me muestras son proyecciones que, aparte de ser eso (proyecciones), tampoco hay relación alguna con el número de clientes ni de plantas.

Lo que cualquier inversor debería esperar es lo mismo que yo, como inversor en mas de 50 empresas, espero de ellas: Datos concretos.

En éste caso Juicyfields debería mostrar el número de plantas acquiridas por sus inversores y la relación con el terreno que ya ha sido acquirido/alquilado. Porque de lo contrario pueden decir que cultivan mil millones de plantas por metro cuadrado.

*No soy yo quien debe demostrar que esos datos son falsos, sino Juicyfields demostrar que son verdaderos.*


_*


alexdevigo dijo:



P- ¿Ponerse en corto en una acción es estafar?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_


alexdevigo dijo:


> En el caso de de realizar movimientos especulativos *MANIPULANDO *el precio de una acción o materia para mí ese estafa en cuanto concurre *ENGAÑO*.
> 
> *R- No, PERO DESCONOZCO EL NÚMERO DE "ACCIONES" (PLANTAS) DE JUYCIFIELDS, ASÍ QUE LA PREGUNTA VUELVE A ESTAR FUERA DE CONTEXTO.*
> 
> ...



He usado la palabra "accionista" para conectar las plantas con acciones. Pensé que habrías captado la idea pero en cualquier caso si quieres te reescribo el problema.

Cuando te pones en corto lo que haces es apostar a que el precio de una acción va a bajar. Es tan lícito como apostar a que el Madrid le vaya a meter 5 goles al Barsa. Con lo cual tu pregunta no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos tratando.

*Lo importante es que no tenemos datos de cuántas plantas estan plantando, con lo cual Juicyfields puede manipular esa información. Como hiciera Ponzi con sus sellos, como hizo el hombre que no mostraba el mecanismo de la caja que "fabricaba" billetes.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> *P- Sin duda, es ganar dinero a costa de otros.
> R- GANAR DINERO A COSTA DE OTROS NO ES ESTAFA NI DELITO, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO HAYA TRANSPARENCIA ENTRE ÁMBAS PARTES.*
> 
> En un mundo ideal sería así, pero sabes perfectamente que hay muchos casos en el día a día donde esa premisa no se cumple.
> ...



¿Osea, que porque otras empresa estafen eso quiere decir que esta bien que Juicyfields haga lo mismo?

La comparación con Rumasa es perfecta. Mira:
- Rumasa -> Juicyfields
- Pagarés -> Plantas virtuales
- Conglomerado de marcas -> Distintos tipos de plantas.
- Pago anual -> Pago en 108 dias.

¿Ves?




alexdevigo dijo:


> Así que aqui te hago una pregunta, sencilla y simple, que espero respondas con la misma sencillez como yo he respondido a tus comentarios:
> 
> *¿DÓNDE VIENE DOCUMENTADO EL NÚMERO DE PLANTAS DE JUICYFIELDS?
> 
> No lo sé.*



EXACTO. Esa es la parte central de toda la Ponzi de Juicyfields.

- Supongamos que quieres invertir en *Tesla, que hace coches*. Es FACILÍSIMO encontrar su producción en el año 2021 EN LA PROPIA PÁGINA DE SU EMPRESA:








Tesla Q4 2021 Vehicle Production & Deliveries | Tesla Investor Relations


AUSTIN, Texas, January 2, 2022 – In the fourth quarter, we achieved production of more than 305,000 vehicles and deliveries of over 308,000 vehicles. In 2021, we delivered over 936,000 vehicles.




ir.tesla.com





- Supongamos que quieres invertir en* HP, que hace PCs (entre muchas otras cosas)*. Veamos como le ha ido: HP Inc. Reports Fiscal 2021 Full Year and Fourth Quarter Results

Todas las empresas serias tienen que proporcionar a sus inversores datos sobre la inversión que hacen. De lo contrario, se los pueden inventar.

*A día de hoy Juicyfields no ha proporcionado datos sobre sus plantaciones mas allá de vagas proyecciones. Y ése es el problema.

Juicyfields es una "caja mágica" donde metes dinero y en 108 dias te devuelven mas, pero tú no sabes nada sobre el proceso que hay detrás.

Por cierto, ¿sabes por qué ocultan esa información? ¿No les sería mucho mas sencillo mostrarla claramente y así atraer a mas inversores?

Son preguntas retóricas.*


----------



## bralmu (23 Mar 2022)

Bueno, lleva 38h "sufriendo ciberataques DDoS".

Es esta la cortina de humo? es la estrategia de salida?
Siguen procesando las ordenes de retirada de saldo de los últimos 2 días o ya las han bloqueado?
Qué se cuece en la cima de la pirámide?


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Mar 2022)

Una empresa seria tiene la OBLIGACIÓN de mostrar a sus inversores el funcionamiento de éstas. Juicyfields no tiene que demostrarme a mi nada, pero si a tí, y cualquier otro que haya invertido.

*Si yo, y como otro más personas hemos metido dinero es porque sus explicaciones nos han parecido suficientes por lo que se dan por demostradas, al menos para nosotros. 

Si el grado de demostración a tí te resulta insuficiente, pues no pasa nada, no inviertes y listo.*

La gráfica que me muestras son proyecciones que, aparte de ser eso (proyecciones), tampoco hay relación alguna con el número de clientes ni de plantas.

*Los datos de 2021 entiendo que son consolidados. La credibilidad o inferencia, o no, de datos, como en la respuesta anterior, es totalmente opinable. Tú no crees que tengan base o sean suficientes, perfecto. El resto sí. Si tú necesitas más, pues mala suerte.*

Lo que cualquier inversor debería esperar es lo mismo que yo, como inversor en mas de 50 empresas, espero de ellas: Datos concretos.

*Los datos son los que son. Vuelvo a lo mismo, a alguna gente le ha parecido lo suficientemente concretos para poner X cantidad de dinero. ¿A tí no te parecen concretos? Genial, te quedas fuera y santas pascuas.*

En éste caso Juicyfields debería mostrar el número de plantas acquiridas por sus inversores y la relación con el terreno que ya ha sido acquirido/alquilado. Porque de lo contrario pueden decir que cultivan mil millones de plantas por metro cuadrado.

*¿Debería por que? ¿Por qué lo dices tú? En los correos y redes sociales han publicitado las empresas con las que han realizado acuerdos, si esa información no te es suficiente, vuelvo a insistir, al resto sí, ya que de lo contrario no habrían aportado cantidad alguna.*

No soy yo quien debe demostrar que esos datos son falsos, sino Juicyfields demostrar que son verdaderos.

*Si acusas a alguien de asesinato, ¿te tiene que demostrar que es inocente? ¿O cómo va esto?*

He usado la palabra "accionista" para conectar las plantas con acciones. Pensé que habrías captado la idea pero en cualquier caso si quieres te reescribo el problema.

*He captado la idea pero la idea está totalmente equivocada, una acción es una parte de una empresa y aquí nadie ha hablado de eso. Te has metido en un jardín tú solo.*

Cuando te pones en corto lo que haces es apostar a que el precio de una acción va a bajar. Es tan lícito como apostar a que el Madrid le vaya a meter 5 goles al Barsa. Con lo cual tu pregunta no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos tratando.

*Yo solo he censurado las posiciones cortas en los casos de manipulación del mercado. En ti ejemplo, si compro al árbitro. *

Lo importante es que no tenemos datos de cuántas plantas estan plantando, con lo cual Juicyfields puede manipular esa información*. 

Los datos de los kilogramos (que es lo que importa, más que las plantas) procesados están en el cuadro al que tú no le das credibilidad. Que es perfecto que no se le des, pero para el resto de mortales sí nos puede servir.*

La comparación con Rumasa es perfecta. Mira:
- Rumasa -> Juicyfields
- Pagarés -> Plantas virtuales
- Conglomerado de marcas -> Distintos tipos de plantas.
- Pago anual -> Pago en 108 dias.

*¿Entonces las fotos de las plantaciones, las ferias, los encuentros con políticos, es todo falso? A diferencia de RUMASA, que no sé si alguna vez llegó a pagar, a día de hoy, lo está haciendo. Cuando incurra en impago, tu ejemplo será válido, hasta entonces NO.*


Todas las empresas serias tienen que proporcionar a sus inversores datos sobre la inversión que hacen. De lo contrario, se los pueden inventar.

*Se los pueden inventar de cualquier manera. Si tú das presunción de FALSEDAD nunca vas a estar contento. Podría hacer una auditoría una BIG FOUR y siempre se puede decir que está comprada.*

A día de hoy Juicyfields no ha proporcionado datos sobre sus plantaciones mas allá de vagas proyecciones. Y ése es el problema.

*He colgado hasta la extenuación la localización y listado de sus socios. Si haces caso omiso, o no te los crees el problema es EXCLUSIVAMENTE tuyo*


----------



## bralmu (23 Mar 2022)

Uff. Esta película me suena.
No era una caída por DDoS? Qué tiene que ver con desactivar los botones de retirada?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Uff. Esta película me suena.
> No era una caída por DDoS? Qué tiene que ver con desactivar los botones de retirada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996263
> ...


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Uff. Esta película me suena.
> No era una caída por DDoS? Qué tiene que ver con desactivar los botones de retirada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996263
> ...




pues alguno si que a podido retirar 









__





0x458ffE806F604B36EAB3dcB2F117C6bfE4DB9183 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





*NO HAY AUDITORIA QUE AGUANTE ESTA SEUDO EMPRESA PIRAMIDES MANU!*


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Mar 2022)

*ME ACABAN DE LLEGAR UNAS CAPTURAS DE MENSAJES DEL SEÑOR CALAMARO, QUE NO LAS PUEDO VER PORQUE ME TIENE EN EL IGNORE, POR ALGO SERA, PARA QUE NO LE SIGA DESMONTANDO TODAS SUS CAGADAS   

CAGADA 1




Joder, que yo sepa hasta ahora juicyfields.io hacia sus comunicados oficiales a sus clientes por email, y que yo sepa no ha hecho **ningún** comunicado oficial con lo sucedido hasta que no lo solucione totalmente, si ha sido o no un ataque DDOS ya lo comunicaran. Lo que yo se es esto:*

*


Pero ya concretaran que ha pasado.*

*CAGADA 2*




*Yo no se quien es ese, te crees lo que diga cualquiera en el grupo de Telegram, espero que mañana no entre uno y diga que los burros vuelan porque te veo mirando por la ventana a ver si pasa alguno 

Si esas son tus fuentes fiables no se puede dudar de su veracidad 

CAGADA 3




Me enseñas la fuente de esa afirmación??? por ejemplo un correo de Sabores Purpuras que lo desmienta????
Partners no es socio dueño de parte del negocio o accionista, hay muchos tipos de socios, pueden ser colaborador, cooperador, participe..... 

VENGA SIGUE ASI CON TUS INFORMACIONES CONTRACTADAS DE FUENTES OFICIALES*
​


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> @alexdevigo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955143
> 
> ...





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Me extrañaría muchísimo que la Ponzi petara tan pronto, aunque me puedo equivocar.
> 
> En general como mínimo debería aguantar varios meses mas, tirando por lo bajo. Pero todo es posible.



¿Se masca la tragedia? Tachán tachán, que emocionante, mi primer Ponzi.

Me encanta el estilo de escribir con el verbo poder, con el condicional y con frases de coletilla de "todo es posible" o "me puedo equivocar".
Es sencillamente fantástico. A una persona así nunca la vas a poder rebatir porque al no mojarse siempre queda a salvo de lo que pueda pasar.

El IBEX se va a tomar por culo por la guerra de Ucrania, pero me puedo equivocar.
El BCE inicia una senda alcista de tipos de interés, pero todo es posible.

*LOS QUE ESCRIBÍS EN ESTE HILO SOIS UNOS CRACKS. ES UN HONOR COMPARTIR HILO CON VOSOTROS, MÁQUINAS.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Uff. Esta película me suena.
> No era una caída por DDoS? Qué tiene que ver con desactivar los botones de retirada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996263
> ...



*Pues a mi me deja retirar, tu lo has comprobado como clientes que no te deje retirar?????
y en todas las opciones










VENGA SEGUID ESCRIBIENDO TROLAS*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (23 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> pues alguno si que a podido retirar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996493
> 
> ...



*No me digas que sabes la identidad de el dueño de las wallet???? 

LO UNICO QUE SE SABE ES DE LAS DIRECCIONES DE LAS 3 DIRECCIONES DE WALLET DONDE SE HACEN LOS PAGOS Y NO ES ESA, SON ESTAS:*

*1Cn67LMj4s9E7FQiewQTnDxkbUX79GZbBc*
*0xb815513207ca8119fc4db710daa62022de82cf18*
*0xd09c5e21d81012bbe5e39cfb8aafb751d41e12a9*


*VENGA SEGUID ESCRIBIENDO TROLAS*

*Por cierto, te ha quedado claro lo del cáñamo y la marihuana???    *

*SI TIENE MENOS DE 0.3% ES CAÑAMO O CANNABIS INDUSTRIAL, SI ES MAS DE 0.3% ES MARIHUNA O CANNABIS MEDICINAL O RECREATIVO *​


----------



## bralmu (23 Mar 2022)

Mmm... un banco lituano avisando a su cliente que de que es libre de seguir transferiendo dinero a JuicyFields pero que el dinero de vuelta lo mismo lo bloquean. Al banco le falta guiñarle mientras le susurra al oído "blanqueo de capitales" "delito de estafa continuada" "falsedad documental" "aquí se está moviendo algo, quedas avisado, tú verás crack".


----------



## Rexter (24 Mar 2022)

Veo que Sabores Purpura efectivamente ha quitado las referencias que hacían a Juicy Fields, imagino que cuando iniciaron relaciones comerciales con ellos los veían como clientes o lo que fuese y luego JF por su parte habrá montado su película, como hace siempre este tipo de gente. Ya muchas empresas se han dado cuenta de las mentiras que se están contando y se empiezan a desmarcar fuertemente de JF.

Otro ejemplo claro, Kannabyte, que antes no ponía este aviso en su página, para quien quiera verla Empresas con licencia de cannabis, Semillas de cannabis Colombia, Empresas de cananbis medicinal en Colombia – Cannabis Licensed Company, Cannabis seeds Colombia, Medical cannabis companies in Colombia

"

*Kannnabyte does not receive investments of any kind, we are NOT crowdfunding, we are only suppliers of raw materials.

Among several clients that we have worldwide, some handle investment models that have nothing to do with our business, our only relationship with them is the cultivation, production, harvesting and extraction of oils.

kannabyte is not responsible to third parties for any type of damage caused or loss of money.*

"

En clara alusión a quien todos sabemos.

Y realmente me jode que empresas que son legítimas y llevan a cabo una actividad empresarial regulada puedan verse afectados negativamente por esta gentuza.


----------



## MasMax (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

La página, en este momento, vuelve a estar operativa.

A ver si se deciden, o chapan o no, por el tema de crear plataforma de afectados.

De momento parece que el Ponzi aguanta, aunque me puedo equivocar.





Aunque esta noche puede hacer así, todo es posible.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (24 Mar 2022)

*OTRO QUE ME TIENE EN EL IGNORE PARA QUE NO DESENMASCARE SUS MENTIRAS, PERO TENGO BUENOS COLABORADORES DE ESTE FORO QUE ME ENVIAN CAPTURAS. 




UN VIDEO VALE MAS QUE MIL PALABRAS*
======== *MINUTO 8:15* =======

*

SEGURAMENTE **Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, ESTARA MINTIENDO   

VENGA SEGUID CON VUESTRAS TROLAS*
​


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

@David_St Paga Juicyfields PREMIUM, primer aviso. 

A mí me va PERFECTAMENTE.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

Sabes perfectamente que eso no es verdad. Y no contento con ello vienes aquí, al foro, a crear crispación. Solo para regodearte de las respuestas que obtengas, evidentemente en contra de tu posicionamiento que sabes erróneo.

No, esto no es gracioso. Tu falta de sensibilidad hacia este tema hace que mucha gente se sienta mal. De acuerdo que eso es un hilo sobre JF, pero hay cosas que pueden traspasar la pantalla del ordenador y herir el orgullo de quien te lea. Tú has pasado una barrera que no debías y por eso me causas poco menos que repugnancia.

Voy a respetarte a nivel personal, porque sé que en definitiva, solo tratas de divertirte a costa ajena, aunque con dudoso gusto. Por otra parte, te agradecería de que dejaras de considerarte amigo mío. Un saludo, espero que recapacites y no vuelvas a hacerlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que eso no es verdad. Y no contento con ello vienes aquí, al foro, a crear crispación. Solo para regodearte de las respuestas que obtengas, evidentemente en contra de tu posicionamiento que sabes erróneo.
> 
> No, esto no es gracioso. Tu falta de sensibilidad hacia este tema hace que mucha gente se sienta mal. De acuerdo que eso es un hilo sobre JF, pero hay cosas que pueden traspasar la pantalla del ordenador y herir el orgullo de quien te lea. Tú has pasado una barrera que no debías y por eso me causas poco menos que repugnancia.
> 
> Voy a respetarte a nivel personal, porque sé que en definitiva, solo tratas de divertirte a costa ajena, aunque con dudoso gusto. Por otra parte, te agradecería de que dejaras de considerarte amigo mío. Un saludo, espero que recapacites y no vuelvas a hacerlo.



Te has olvidado de poner a quien te estas dirigiendo.
PS: A mi también me sale el error 521.


----------



## finanzasmanu (24 Mar 2022)

*ALGUNOS CREEN QUE SOLO JF PUEDE TENER PROBLEMAS CON SU WEB










SI ALGUN DIA SE VAN CON EL DINERO (QUE PUEDE PASAR), NO CREO QUE APAGUEN LA WEB, SIMPLEMENTE BLOQUEAN LAS RETIRADAS.

A PARTE, ME DA CONFIANZA QUE HAYAN CAMBIADO DE SERVIDOR A ESTADOS UNIDOS
LAS NUEVAS DNS YA SE ESTAN PROPAGANDO Y PRONTO TODO VOLVERA A LA NORMALIDAD


*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

Por cierto esto enlaza muy bien con otra Ponzi: Beurax.


Beurax.com era una supuesta plataforma de trading (Ponzi 1: "Tener un producto real")


https://archive.ph/9j9ih



La plataforma prometía hasta un 1.4% diario (Ponzi 2: "Rendimiento real en un periodo de tiempo finito") con cryptos, y un 29% de los dineros que nuevos afiliados (Ponzi 3: "Boca a boca o parte piramidal").

Como podeis apreciar en el video de arriba, en 2021 la web empezó a caerse. Beurax lo atribuyó a "ataques DDOS"...








Beurax Possible Under Heavy DDOS Attack, Website Down!


Spread the loveBeurax went down in the last 24 hours not sure exactly when. First let's just look at the error more closely… Now if the website was DOWN for good it wouldn't give out this kind of error. It looks like the “HOST” is down which could mean that Beurax is experiencing a DDOS […]




jessesingh.org










Para comprar tiempo, los chicos de Beurax hablaron de que estaban "reconfigurando los servidores"




__





Beurax's website down, exit-scam complete







behindmlm.com










Aqui el facebook de Beurax donde algunas personas han podido recuperar su dinero: Beurax International

Merece la pena de leer porque el Dejavu es muy intenso...


----------



## toniguada (24 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto esto enlaza muy bien con otra Ponzi: Beurax.
> 
> 
> Beurax.com era una supuesta plataforma de trading (Ponzi 1: "Tener un producto real")
> ...



Pero vamos a ver si están por llevarse el dinero, si fuera el caso se lo llevan y se acabó. 
No es necesario montar este rollo de ataque a la página. 
Se deja de pagar, adiós y fin. 
No se, sería lo más fácil.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

Hace mucho tiempo que dejé de escribir para ellos, pero creo que no se han acabado de dar cuenta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver si están por llevarse el dinero, si fuera el caso se lo llevan y se acabó.
> No es necesario montar este rollo de ataque a la página.
> Se deja de pagar, adiós y fin.
> No se, sería lo más fácil.



Es muy sencillo de explicar.

Cuando una Ponzi se descarrila hay que intentar que la caida tarde el mayor tiempo posible para poner pies en polvorosa. Si van sacando dinero mientras dicen que hay problemas la gente esperará a ver lo que ocurre. Por eso he puesto el ejemplo de Beurax, pero ya lo han hecho otros antes (RI Markets, KayaFX, Optech,...). Empiezas con "problemas técnicos" que "se van a solucionar pronto" y poco a poco vas moviendo dinero, sobre todo entre muchas wallets, para que cuando les pillen muchos usuarios prefieran no reclamar nada y así, aunque paguen, los efectos serán mucho menores.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

Primeros afectados por los PAGOS de JF de hoy mismo. Es el Robin Hood de los PONZIS.



Ya sé, ya sé, los PONZIS pagan hasta cuando tienen la web chapada.

jajajajaja

Moraleja: Si pagan MAL, y si no pagan MAL.


----------



## bralmu (24 Mar 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver si están por llevarse el dinero, si fuera el caso se lo llevan y se acabó.
> No es necesario montar este rollo de ataque a la página.
> Se deja de pagar, adiós y fin.
> No se, sería lo más fácil.



Para algunos este es vuestro primer contacto con un ponzi de falsa inversión. Ya verán que son todos iguales.

Dejar de pagar y despedirse sería lo más fácil y lo menos inteligente.

Con el 'tenemos problemas técnicos pero lo estamos arreglando' o 'estamos tramitando unas formalidades con el regulador del país, enseguida volveremos a estar operativos' pueden ganar 1, 2, 3 meses y los himbersores mantener la esperanza de recuperarlo (no solo no pondrán denuncia... incluso defenderán a la plataforma).

Y por supuesto en el juicio es mucho más ventajoso que la cúpula diga 'nuestra plataforma fue hackeada' o 'todos nosotros confiábamos plenamente en Mr. Glanse' y cargarle toda la culpa a un hacker o a un compañero concreto (que tras 3 años de prisión tendrá la vida resuelta).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998148
> 
> 
> Primeros afectados por los PAGOS de JF de hoy mismo. Es el Robin Hood de los PONZIS.
> ...



Pregunta seria: ¿Pero no habias comprado una planta de 50 euros? ¿O me he perdido algo?


----------



## toniguada (24 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Para algunos este es vuestro primer contacto con un ponzi de falsa inversión. Ya verán que son todos iguales.
> 
> Dejar de pagar y despedirse sería lo más fácil y lo menos inteligente.
> 
> ...



Pero es que han dejado ya de pagar?
El día que dejen de pagar empezarán los problemas. 
Ahora mismo parece que el problema es técnico y puntual. 
Si llegara el día que la página estuviera operativa y no se pudiera cobrar entonces venderían los problemas.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta seria: ¿Pero no habias comprado una planta de 50 euros? ¿O me he perdido algo?



No es mía, evidentemente 

Es de un usuario del telegram JUICYFIELDS FOROCOCHES. La mía es para finales de junio.

Aquí tienes el enlace Telegram de Juicyfields de forocoches para que puedas investigar y preguntarle directamente. No mordemos.

Juicyfields Forocoches


----------



## finanzasmanu (24 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Para algunos este es vuestro primer contacto con un ponzi de falsa inversión. Ya verán que son todos iguales.
> 
> Dejar de pagar y despedirse sería lo más fácil y lo menos inteligente.
> 
> ...



*No pongo en duda los super expertos en ponzi que todo os parece ponzi, cada uno puede tener su opinión, el tiempo lo dirá.

Entiendo, hasta cierto punto, que los problemas técnicos, algunos estafadores lo puedan aprovechar para el fin que dices, pero entonces para que gastar mas dinero para reabrir la web?????

entonces para que cambiar a servidores de alto rendimiento nginx/1.20.1 y usar protección cloudflare ????*

*ANTES*




*AHORA


*​*CON CERRAR LA WEB NO GANAN TIEMPO, SINO PIERDEN DINERO PORQUE NO SE PUEDEN HACER NUEVA COMPRAS, SI SOLO BLOQUEARAN LAS RETIRADAS ENTONCES SI ME PREOCUPARIA.

PARA LARGARSE CON EL DINERO NO ES NECESARIO MUCHO TIEMPO, TODO LO QUE HABEIS DICHO EN ESTE CASO NO ES COMPARABLE, ES MI OPINION*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No es mía, evidentemente
> 
> Es de un usuario del telegram JUICYFIELDS FOROCOCHES. La mía es para finales de junio.
> 
> ...



Es que si no es tuya puede perféctamente ser de uno de los promotores, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.

Por otro lado, ni tengo interés en meterme en telegram, ni mucho menos en forocoches. Me sobra con éste foro.


----------



## finanzasmanu (24 Mar 2022)

*ESTA CRIATURA ES INCREIBLE, HACE UNAS AFIRMACIONES BASADAS EN HUMO, ES LO QUE PASA CUANDO ESCRIBE DE TEMAS QUE NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA *   




*Vamos a ver LUMBRERAS, un problema técnico puede ser un ataque DDOS o algún inconveniente en sus sistemas, ya informaran por correos a sus clientes.

Eso que se cae la pagina en servidores distintos, de donde lo sacas???? tienes una bola de cristal o eres uno del equipo técnico que ha realizado la migración??? 

Cuando están realizando trabajos en el servidor nuevo, desactivan el trafico web, lumbreras.
Tu has puesto que los servidores no han reportado ningún ataque y yo puse que los burros vuelan, has visto ya alguno???

VENGA SEGUID CON VUESTRAS TROLAS Y VUESTRAS FUENTES SUPER CONFIABLES *
​


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que si no es tuya puede perféctamente ser de uno de los promotores, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.
> 
> Por otro lado, ni tengo interés en meterme en telegram, ni mucho menos en forocoches. Me sobra con éste foro.



También *puede que simplemente *sea un usuario que ha compartido una retirada de JF, como tantos otros. En caso de impago te aseguro que arderá Troya y no habrá forma de taparlo.

Por otra parte, viendo que otras aportaciones vía pantallazos de conversaciones de personas totalmente desconocidas, merecen tu consideración y credibilidad creí conveniente compartir con el público del hilo lo que por otros lados se mueve.

Esas aportaciones a las que sí le das credibilidad, pueden ser perfectamente de detractores de JF, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.

Creo interesante informarse usando el mayor número de fuentes posible ya que si una persona solo se informa de una única fuente va a tener un sesgo de confirmación muy acusado.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Mar 2022)

NO HAY PONZI MAS GRANDE QUE LA DEMOCRACIA,LES TIRAS UN PUTO PAPEL QUE NO VALE NADA EN TRES SEGUNDOS,Y TE SIGUEN ROBANDO 4 AÑOS MÁS.
ALA IGUALAR ESTO.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> También *puede que simplemente *sea un usuario que ha compartido una retirada de JF, como tantos otros. En caso de impago te aseguro que arderá Troya y no habrá forma de taparlo.
> 
> Por otra parte, viendo que otras aportaciones vía pantallazos de conversaciones de personas totalmente desconocidas, merecen tu consideración y credibilidad creí conveniente compartir con el público del hilo lo que por otros lados se mueve.
> 
> ...



Totalmente deacuerdo al 100%. Lo que he querido decir es que, al no ser esa foto tuya, no hay forma de analizar ni discutir nada.

Es como el atontado de Manuel Marin con los billetes de 500 euros, mostrándolos como cualquier estafador mostraría unos Lambos...uuuups...quiero decir, como para hacer ver que hay una conexión entre los billetes y Juicyfields. Eso si, negándolo con la boca pequeña. Pero a él le pregunté de forma parecida: ¿Para qué coño mostrar billetes de 500 euros si no estan relacionados con Juycifields? (pregunta retórica claro).

Pero como bien dices: "The truth is out there"...bueno, excepto los datos del registro mercantil, del capital social, o incluso datos sobre el número actual de plantas o su estado, que es lo mas peligroso de todo. Ni tan siquiera te dicen cuántas semillas tienen.

Tú puedes comprar 100 plantas en su aplicación, pero no tienes forma de saber si esas plantas (o semillas) existen, lo cual da entrada a que ellos puedan "venderte" (osea, tu invertir) en 100 plantas sin que existan esas 100 semillas. Entonces, ¿de dónde sacarán el dinero para pagarte?

Como mínimo deberían mostrar el número de semillas que tienen, o los movimientos de compras de semillas en comparación con las compras de los socios. Datos que cualquier empresa muestra. Por ejemplo, si me voy a "investor relations" de Ford puedo saber el número de fábricas, el dinero que tienen, la deuda que tienen, el número de coches que han vendido, etc...en otras palabras, me puedo hacer una idea.

*Aqui no. De hecho, tú mismo me respondiste (muy corréctamente, gracias) que no sabes el número de plantas que ellos tienen.

Así que...¿dónde esta la verdad que debería estar ahí fuera?*


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

me da que JF necesita 200 como estos para al menos tener una planta por himbersor que en el grupo de telegram son mas de 20.000


por cierto en ese invernadero no hay de inversión mas de 40.000€ y conociendo colombia y su legislación, puede encontrar otros 20 como este xD
eso si el producto que se ve, parece insalubre xD







o0 DOS PONZIS EN UNA INSTALACION RELY?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> no se cuantos socios tiene JF pero si son como este y en el grupo de telegram hay +20.000 personas
> necesitan 200 invernaderos solo para tener 1 planta por miembro xD





Ernest77 dijo:


> me da que JF necesita 200 como estos para al menos tener una planta por himbersor que en el grupo de telegram son mas de 20.000
> 
> 
> por cierto en ese invernadero no hay de inversión mas de 40.000€ y conociendo colombia y su legislación, puede encontrar otros 20 como este xD
> eso si el producto que se ve, parece insalubre xD



Muy bien traido. Podríamos extraer el número de invernaderos a partir del número de personas en Telegram, pues si bien estoy seguro de que no todos los participantes tendrán plantas, también estoy seguro de que muchos de los que tengan plantas tendrán mas de una. Así que, haciendo la cuenta de la vieja, podríamos decir sin equivocarnos mucho que al menos deberían tener 20k plantas de 50 euros cada una.

Si estan plantando en Colombia ahora tenemos el problema de cambio de moneda y su fluctuación. Así que solamente preguntando a sus "empresas colaboradoras" podríamos obtener el número aproximado de plantas que deberían tener.

Aqui tenemos la plantación de marihuana ILEGAL mas grande jamás encontrada: Hidden under black netting in the remote Mexican desert... the largest ever marijuana plantation (even with toilets for the workers)

hagan sus cálculos señores, y veamos si Juicyfields tiene tantas plantas para tantos miembros.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

Lo único que realmente funciona es la verdad. Duele, pero es lo único que funciona


alexdevigo dijo:


> También *puede que simplemente *sea un usuario que ha compartido una retirada de JF, como tantos otros. En caso de impago te aseguro que arderá Troya y no habrá forma de taparlo.
> 
> Por otra parte, viendo que otras aportaciones vía pantallazos de conversaciones de personas totalmente desconocidas, merecen tu consideración y credibilidad creí conveniente compartir con el público del hilo lo que por otros lados se mueve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy bien traido. Podríamos extraer el número de invernaderos a partir del número de personas en Telegram, pues si bien estoy seguro de que no todos los participantes tendrán plantas, también estoy seguro de que muchos de los que tengan plantas tendrán mas de una. Así que, haciendo la cuenta de la vieja, podríamos decir sin equivocarnos mucho que al menos deberían tener 20k plantas de 50 euros cada una.
> 
> Si estan plantando en Colombia ahora tenemos el problema de cambio de moneda y su fluctuación. Así que solamente preguntando a sus "empresas colaboradoras" podríamos obtener el número aproximado de plantas que deberían tener.
> 
> ...



es difícil dado que no especifican nada y es un cultivo complejo.




si solo analizamos el 2021 como partida vemos que dicen tener 75.000m2 pero no detalla que parte de ellos se destinan a crecimiento, entendemos que una parte de la superficie se destina a tener "material parental" plantas madres y clones de "sus variedades" deberían detallar el % determinado al mismo dado que ocupa una superficie la cual no rinde en producción final véase cogollos.

la siguiente duda seria que variedad es y que registro tiene porque las plantas para cruzar continentes han de cumplir con cierta documentación oficial, fitosanitarios etc según JF tiene tres variedades y habría de proporcionarlas a sus clientes...."socios"....
para conseguir esos documentos habría de ser un operador legitimo y una variedad catalogada. como mínimo en la CPVO

Obviando que los pasos previos JF los cumplimentara ^^

nos quedan 75.000m2 en los que han producido 70.000k
entendemos que en un periodo de 12 meses con la diferencia foto periódica de las diferentes localizaciones de JF pero todas van igual porque son unos genios hacen en los 75000m2 4 cosechas serian 230gr/m2 cada 3 meses(redondeando para arriba!!)

entendemos que por m2 meterán de 6 a 9 plantas al menos eso se atisba en las de kannabyte o sabores purpura que comparten ellos mismos
vamos a ser benévolos pongamos 6
230gr/6 plantas de himbersores aguerridos

nos salen 38 gr ....que a 1,5€ que pagan...... la media serian 58€ y esta peña suele cobrar de ahí parra arriba, no puede fallar una planta si no mal xD


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

lo que cuesta una licencia como la de kannabyte





ya en 2018 había mas de 200


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Mar 2022)

Se agradecen todos esos datos técnicos de gramos, cosechas, espacio por planta...

No tengo conocimientos profesionales sobre ello ni del mercado del cannabis a nivel internacional.

Lo que yo tengo entendido, es que con el dinero que la gente invierte, se financia a las empresas cultivadoras (de las que JF es ¿socio? ¿cliente?..) y que estas retribuyen esa financiación a JF mediante el resultado de sus cosechas que a su vez revender a empresas de cannabis medicinal o recreativo.

No hice una investigación profesional. Tampoco invertí una cantidad significativa. Imagínate a alguien que mete unos pocos cientos, la que va a hacer.

Sin sabe exactamente los costes de explotación (fijos o variables), así como los precios de venta, es imposible saber si los números cuadran

No creo que JF nos vaya a decir que las plantas que ellos dicen que pesan entre 45-55 gramos, en la realidad pesan 200 gramos (por decir algo).

Y que los gramos que al e-grower le paga a 1,5 euros (en el caso de las plantas flash), a ellos en la realidad a ellos se los pagan a 5.

¿Estaría bien que supiéramos esos datos? Claro que sí.

Si yo quiero invertir en Mercedes Benz no creo que me vayan a decir que de un coche de 34k, su beneficio es de 20, por decir algo.

Partiendo de que es un ponzi y que todo es mentira, repito que está muy bien montado ya que, aunque no publiquen las cuentas, van a ferias, son activos en las redes sociales, han admitido visitas a plantaciones, publican nombres de gente que no niega su relación con JF...

Y reconozco que la caída de la web ha supuesto un daño reputacional, pero si siguen pagando como hasta ahora, quedará en un dato anécdotico.

PD. Incluso yo sé que una planta en la web no se corresponde con una planta física real sino que es una forma fácil de representar una inversión.

En vez de llamarle "Pagaré de 50 euros a 108 días con retribución variable " se le llama "Planta Flash ", que queda más bonito y comercializable.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo entendido, es que con el dinero que la gente invierte, se financia a las empresas cultivadoras (de las que JF es ¿socio? ¿cliente?..) y que estas retribuyen esa financiación a JF mediante el resultado de sus cosechas que a su vez revender a empresas de cannabis medicinal o recreativo.
> 
> No hice una investigación profesional. Tampoco invertí una cantidad significativa. Imagínate a alguien que mete unos pocos cientos, la que va a hacer.
> 
> ...




que no te oiga tu colega el egipcio, la gente himbertir? o0 te vaa a llamar de todo!!! 

es un servicio de cuidado de plantas online royo tamagochi2.0!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Se agradecen todos esos datos técnicos de gramos, cosechas, espacio por planta...
> 
> No tengo conocimientos profesionales sobre ello ni del mercado del cannabis a nivel internacional.
> 
> Lo que yo tengo entendido, es que con el dinero que la gente invierte, se financia a las empresas cultivadoras (de las que JF es ¿socio? ¿cliente?..) y que estas retribuyen esa financiación a JF mediante el resultado de sus cosechas que a su vez revender a empresas de cannabis medicinal o recreativo.



Podría ser como tú lo entiendes pero lo que Juicyfields explica es que tienes plantas y te pagan según van creciendo.

Osea: "Lo que una persona asume" vs. "lo que es".




alexdevigo dijo:


> No hice una investigación profesional. Tampoco invertí una cantidad significativa. Imagínate a alguien que mete unos pocos cientos, la que va a hacer.
> 
> Sin sabe exactamente los costes de explotación (fijos o variables), así como los precios de venta, es imposible saber si los números cuadran



¡¡¡EXACTO!!!



alexdevigo dijo:


> No creo que JF nos vaya a decir que las plantas que ellos dicen que pesan entre 45-55 gramos, en la realidad pesan 200 gramos (por decir algo).
> 
> Y que los gramos que al e-grower le paga a 1,5 euros (en el caso de las plantas flash), a ellos en la realidad a ellos se los pagan a 5.
> 
> ¿Estaría bien que supiéramos esos datos? Claro que sí.



Lo mínimo que sería necesario es saber exáctamente como funciona esa inversión. Eso sería lo mínimo.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Si yo quiero invertir en Mercedes Benz no creo que me vayan a decir que de un coche de 34k, su beneficio es de 20, por decir algo.



No puedes comparar comprar un coche con "invertir" en un coche.

Puedes invertir en un coche para ser taxista, por ejemplo, pero no te podrían garantizar el número de clientes.

El problema de Juicyfields es su opacidad, que por cierto es el motivo por el cual no pasa lo del Bafin.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Partiendo de que es un ponzi y que todo es mentira, repito que está muy bien montado ya que, aunque no publiquen las cuentas, van a ferias, son activos en las redes sociales, han admitido visitas a plantaciones, publican nombres de gente que no niega su relación con JF...



1. "todo es mentira" ¿A qué te refieres exáctamente? No trates de montar otro hombre de paja, que parece que nunca aprendes.

2. TODAS LAS ÚLTIMAS PONZIS QUE CONOCEMOS, TODAS, SE HAN APROVECHADO DE FERIAS, HAN SIDO ACTIVAS EN REDES SOCIALES, Y HAN PUESTO NOMBRE Y CARAS. Ejemplos:
- Forum Filatélico
- Stanford Financial Group
- Onecoin
- Bitconnect



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y reconozco que la caída de la web ha supuesto un daño reputacional, pero si siguen pagando como hasta ahora, quedará en un dato anécdotico.



Lo que ha sido es un daño demasiado parecido a otros "daños" de otras ponzis.



alexdevigo dijo:


> PD. Incluso yo sé que una planta en la web no se corresponde con una planta física real sino que es una forma fácil de representar una inversión.
> 
> En vez de llamarle "Pagaré de 50 euros a 108 días con retribución variable " se le llama "Planta Flash ", que queda más bonito y comercializable.



¿Cuántos pagarés hay en el mercado? ¿Cuántos se han vendido? No lo sabemos porque no lo dicen. Y ahí reside gran parte del problema.


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Mar 2022)

Podría ser como tú lo entiendes pero lo que Juicyfields explica es que tienes plantas y te pagan según van creciendo.
Osea: "Lo que una persona asume" vs. "lo que es".

*No puedo negar que efectivamente la primera impresión es que ponen una semilla a tu nombre pero a poco que uno lea un poco la sección de Preguntas Frecuentes se da cuenta que eso no es así. Pero efectivamente, puede dar lugar a confusión.*

¡¡¡EXACTO!!!

*Pues hasta que esa información se haga pública estaremos a ciegas, AMBOS.*

Lo mínimo que sería necesario es saber exáctamente como funciona esa inversión. Eso sería lo mínimo.

*Creo que alguien que investigue un poquito puede llegar a una conclusión y tomar una decisión informada. Si yo he podido, te aseguro que todos pueden.*

No puedes comparar comprar un coche con "invertir" en un coche.Puedes invertir en un coche para ser taxista, por ejemplo, pero no te podrían garantizar el número de clientes.

*Yo me refiero a invertir en la fábrica de los coches. Si a Mercedes le cuesta fabricar un coche X y lo vende por X + 40% de X podremos tener una idea de si es rentable o no *

El problema de Juicyfields es su opacidad, que por cierto es el motivo por el cual no pasa lo del Bafin.

*¿Pero ese tema ya está cerrado? Tenía entendido que aún estaba en trámite. Si puedes pásame el enlace con la resolución., muchas gracias. *

1. "todo es mentira" ¿A qué te refieres exáctamente? No trates de montar otro hombre de paja, que parece que nunca aprendes.

*No he entendido esta parte, la verdad. ¿Niegas la existencia de los socios, cultivos, presencia en ferias y redes sociales? *

2. TODAS LAS ÚLTIMAS PONZIS QUE CONOCEMOS, TODAS, SE HAN APROVECHADO DE FERIAS, HAN SIDO ACTIVAS EN REDES SOCIALES, Y HAN PUESTO NOMBRE Y CARAS. Ejemplos:
- Forum Filatélico
- Stanford Financial Group
- Onecoin
- Bitconnect

*Que tú veas en acudir a ferias un síntoma de Ponzi es tu problema. A mí me da más confianza, por ejemplo.*

Lo que ha sido es un daño demasiado parecido a otros "daños" de otras ponzis.

*La página funciona y la gente sigue pudiendo ingresar y retirar. Lo preocupante sería un cierre definitivo o un corralito. ¿Fue grave? Si. Repito lo anterior, si no se convierte en habitual pasará como anécdotico. *

¿Cuántos pagarés hay en el mercado? ¿Cuántos se han vendido?
No lo sabemos porque no lo dicen. Y ahí reside gran parte del problema.

*Efectivamente, desconocemos esos datos. Lo que sabemos es que hasta ahora, se están atendiendo el PAGO DE LOS MISMOS A SU VENCIMIENTO. 

Por supuesto que me encantaría tener esa información y mucha más, pero con que me paguen lo establecido me CONFORMO.*


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Mar 2022)

*será verdad??



*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Mar 2022)

Alex, si puedes cítame la próxima vez para que las preguntas y respuestas se vean mejor. Gracias. Si no sabes hacerlo me avisas y te lo explico.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *No puedo negar que efectivamente la primera impresión es que ponen una semilla a tu nombre pero a poco que uno lea un poco la sección de Preguntas Frecuentes se da cuenta que eso no es así. Pero efectivamente, puede dar lugar a confusión.*





Pregunta retórica: ¿Y por qué no explicar, clara y sencíllamente, cómo funciona el sistema?

Por cierto no he visto ése apartado específico en "preguntas y respuestas". Te agradecería un copiar/pegar



alexdevigo dijo:


> ¡¡¡EXACTO!!!
> 
> *Pues hasta que esa información se haga pública estaremos a ciegas, AMBOS.*





Pregunta retórica: ¿Por qué una empresa de inversión no explicaría cláramente como funcionan sus inversiones, como hacen TODAS las empresas serias de inversión?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo mínimo que sería necesario es saber exáctamente como funciona esa inversión. Eso sería lo mínimo.
> 
> *Creo que alguien que investigue un poquito puede llegar a una conclusión y tomar una decisión informada. Si yo he podido, te aseguro que todos pueden.*





Te contradices. Dices que estas a ciegas, y al mismo tiempo dices que has investigado y llegado a una decisión informada. O lo uno o lo otro.



alexdevigo dijo:


> No puedes comparar comprar un coche con "invertir" en un coche.Puedes invertir en un coche para ser taxista, por ejemplo, pero no te podrían garantizar el número de clientes.
> 
> *Yo me refiero a invertir en la fábrica de los coches. Si a Mercedes le cuesta fabricar un coche X y lo vende por X + 40% de X podremos tener una idea de si es rentable o no*





Mira en "investor relations" -> "Financials" y busca "profit margin". Te lo ponen tanto en datos absolutos como en porcentajes. Y puedes mirar sin problemas datos de años y años atrás.



alexdevigo dijo:


> El problema de Juicyfields es su opacidad, que por cierto es el motivo por el cual no pasa lo del Bafin.
> 
> *¿Pero ese tema ya está cerrado? Tenía entendido que aún estaba en trámite. Si puedes pásame el enlace con la resolución., muchas gracias. *





El tema esta cerradísimo. De la mismísima web de Bafin: Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt

Puedes usar google translate pero te lo traduzco yo también: "_BaFin tiene indicios de que Juicy Holdings B.V. en Alemania ofrece inversiones públicas en forma de inversiones en plantas de cannabis...contrariamente a la Sección 6 de la Ley de Inversiones, no se publicó ningún prospecto de venta para esto._"



alexdevigo dijo:


> 1. "todo es mentira" ¿A qué te refieres exáctamente? No trates de montar otro hombre de paja, que parece que nunca aprendes.
> 
> *No he entendido esta parte, la verdad. ¿Niegas la existencia de los socios, cultivos, presencia en ferias y redes sociales?*





Tu has escrito "Partiendo de que es un ponzi y que todo es mentira" y yo te pido que clarifiques que quieres decir con lo de "todo es mentira", ya que de lo contrario puedes colar un hombre de paja como ya has hecho otras veces.

Si quieres criticar algo que haya escrito, primero pon lo que yo haya escrito, y luego lo criticas.

Pero para que veas que no tengo problemas en entrar en tu intento de hombre de paja:
- COMO EN TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO LA EXISTENCIA DE SOCIOS.
- COMO EN TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO QUE HAYA UN PRODUCTO REAL.
- COMO TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO PUBLICIDAD, PRESENCIA EN FERIAS, REDES SOCIALES, ETC...
*- Y COMO TODA PONZI, AFIRMO CATEGÓRICAMENTE QUE, A DÍA DE HOY, HAY UNA CLARA OPACIDAD CON RESPECTO A LAS INVERSIONES. O SI LO QUIERES MAS CLARITO...

...COMO TODA PONZI, A DÍA DE HOY NO HAY DATO ALGUNO QUE COMPARE SOCIOS CON PLANTAS/SEMILLAS.*

Si hubieran publicado éstos datos no tendrian problemas con BaFin. De hecho, ésta es exáctamente la critica de Bafin para con la empresa.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 2. TODAS LAS ÚLTIMAS PONZIS QUE CONOCEMOS, TODAS, SE HAN APROVECHADO DE FERIAS, HAN SIDO ACTIVAS EN REDES SOCIALES, Y HAN PUESTO NOMBRE Y CARAS. Ejemplos:
> - Forum Filatélico
> - Stanford Financial Group
> - Onecoin
> ...





Una vez mas, intento de hombre de paja. Eres tú, no yo, quien dice que las empresas que van a ferias te dan confianza. Y soy yo, no tú, quien te acaba de demostrar que el 100% de las ponzis mas actuales son muy activas en redes sociales, ferias, etc.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo que ha sido es un daño demasiado parecido a otros "daños" de otras ponzis.
> 
> *La página funciona y la gente sigue pudiendo ingresar y retirar. Lo preocupante sería un cierre definitivo o un corralito. ¿Fue grave? Si. Repito lo anterior, si no se convierte en habitual pasará como anécdotico. *





Y yo te digo que esta empresa esta cometiendo absolútamente todos los "pecados" de otras ponzis, uno a uno. Es como ver un remake de una película que ya has visto varias veces.



alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos pagarés hay en el mercado? ¿Cuántos se han vendido?
> No lo sabemos porque no lo dicen. Y ahí reside gran parte del problema.
> 
> *Efectivamente, desconocemos esos datos. Lo que sabemos es que hasta ahora, se están atendiendo el PAGO DE LOS MISMOS A SU VENCIMIENTO.
> ...



Entonces no digas que tienes información suficiente. No la tiene el BaFin, la vas a tener tú...o yo...

Si tuviéramos información suficiente nunca se habría abierto éste hilo, y menos yo, que soy Don Conservador cuando hablamos de inversiones.


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Mar 2022)

Ernest77
me da que JF necesita 200 como estos para al menos tener una planta por himbersor que en el grupo de telegram son mas de 20.000

*No se compran plantas físicas, no te enteras, comprar una planta digital no quiere decir que compres una planta real, el dinero se puede destinar por ejemplo a instalaciones y no solo a cultivar una planta, eso es lo que no entiendes*

por cierto en ese invernadero no hay de inversión mas de 40.000€ y conociendo colombia y su legislación, puede encontrar otros 20 como este xD

*Cuantos invernaderos has instalado tu??? hay muchas mas instalaciones y en mas paises*

eso si el producto que se ve, parece insalubre xD

*Si te fijas a la izquierda de la imagen están cosechando, es al final de la fase de floración , las plantas no **están con el verdor de la fase vegetativa en** crecimiento*

Ver archivo adjunto 998963


*SIGUE ESCRIBIENDO MAS TONTERIAS*


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Mar 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas

Por cierto no he visto ése apartado específico en "preguntas y respuestas". Te agradecería un copiar/pegar

*Yo llegué a esa conclusión al leer la versión anterior del "Green Paper", último apartado de la columna de la derecha, de la página de Frecuentes Frecuentes, donde dice, ¿Cómo puedo obtener más información...?

Crowdgrowing income isn't dependent on general conditions of the industry or the overall financial markets. The expected income of every e-grower's harvest is shown at the time of sale. 

https://juicyfields.io/files/greenpaper-v.2.2.pdf

Para mí esto es la definición de PAGARÉ de toda la vida, doy una cantidad a una empresa por un tiempo determinado a cambio de una cantidad prefijada (en este caso un intervalo de cantidades, dependiendo de los gramos). ¿Para una persona que le cueste el inglés o no tenga conocimientos financieros básicos es suficiente? Es EVIDENTEMENTE que NO HAY LA CLARIDAD DESEABLE. La gente pilla el concepto básico, meto X y espero recibir Z. *

Pregunta retórica: ¿Por qué una empresa de inversión no explicaría cláramente como funcionan sus inversiones, como hacen TODAS las empresas serias de inversión?

Buena pregunta. Quizás en support@juicyfields.io puedas hallar la respuesta.

Te contradices. Dices que estas a ciegas, y al mismo tiempo dices que has investigado y llegado a una decisión informada. O lo uno o lo otro.

*Respecto a sus costes y beneficios estoy totalmente a CIEGAS, lo único que habían publicado en noviembre también eran cuadros con cifras y proyecciones para el futuro, y cada uno le dará la credibilidad que le merezca. Para mí, con eso fue suficiente y me dí por INFORMADO. Es evidente que el grado de exigencia de información mío y tuyo están en lados opuestos. PERO ES EVIDENTE QUE EL GRADO DE INFORMACIÓN PROPORCIONADA ES MEJORABLE, SIN DUDA ALGUNA. *

Mira en "investor relations" -> "Financials" y busca "profit margin". Te lo ponen tanto en datos absolutos como en porcentajes. Y puedes mirar sin problemas datos de años y años atrás.

*Muchas gracias, lo desconocía.*

El tema esta cerradísimo. De la mismísima web de Bafin: Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt

Puedes usar google translate pero te lo traduzco yo también: "_BaFin tiene indicios de que Juicy Holdings B.V. en Alemania ofrece inversiones públicas en forma de inversiones en plantas de cannabis...contrariamente a la Sección 6 de la Ley de Inversiones, no se publicó ningún prospecto de venta para esto._"

*Si, que tienen un expediente abierto lo sé. Me refiero si es una resolución FIRME donde se prohíban sus actividades, o si todavía pueden regularizar su situación. Por lo que he leído, iban a subsanar esa deficiencia burocrática. A un compañero que preguntó en la feria le dijeron que estaba en vías de solución. *

Tu has escrito "Partiendo de que es un ponzi y que todo es mentira" y yo te pido que clarifiques que quieres decir con lo de "todo es mentira", ya que de lo contrario puedes colar un hombre de paja como ya has hecho otras veces.

*No sé que significa eso de "hombre de paja". Esa parte la hice yo como reflexión sin aludir a nadie. Si te has sentido aludido es cosa tuya.*

Pero para que veas que no tengo problemas en entrar en tu intento de hombre de paja:
- COMO EN TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO LA EXISTENCIA DE SOCIOS.
- COMO EN TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO QUE HAYA UN PRODUCTO REAL.
- COMO TODA PONZI, NO NIEGO PUBLICIDAD, PRESENCIA EN FERIAS, REDES SOCIALES, ETC...
- Y COMO TODA PONZI, AFIRMO CATEGÓRICAMENTE QUE, A DÍA DE HOY, HAY UNA CLARA OPACIDAD CON RESPECTO A LAS INVERSIONES. O SI LO QUIERES MAS CLARITO...

...COMO TODA PONZI, A DÍA DE HOY NO HAY DATO ALGUNO QUE COMPARE SOCIOS CON PLANTAS/SEMILLAS.

*Esto es opinable. Cuando afirman que han realizado acuerdos con X o Z empresa de cultivo, o farmacéutica creo que se publicitan. Tanto es así que en este hilo se han difundido, a raíz de los grupos de telegram. Por ejemplo, el cambio de sede se publicitó en un correo a los "tenedores de plantas/pagarés" y tambien aquí

JuicyFields Traslada su Plataforma Digital a Ámsterdam y Crea Nuevas Oportunidades para el Negocio del Crowdgrowing • Juicy Network

Y en la compra de participaciones de una empresa suiza también se ha publicado en páginas generalistas.

Otra empresa suiza de cannabis compra Formula Swiss Medical en Dinamarca – World News Report

No me he tenido que ir a la "deep web" para encontrarlo.

CREO QUE SE TE HA PASADO LA QUE MEJORES RECUERDOS ME TRAE 
- Y COMO TODA PONZI, PAGA AL PRINCIPIO.
¿Estamos al principio, a la mitad, al final? Es una pregunta retórica.*

Si hubieran publicado éstos datos no tendrian problemas con BaFin. De hecho, ésta es exáctamente la critica de Bafin para con la empresa.

*Desconozco los requisitos formales para que no haya habido incidencias. Por la cuenta que les trae, entiendo que están en vías de solución. Lo veremos con el transcurso del tiempo.*

Una vez mas, intento de hombre de paja. Eres tú, no yo, quien dice que las empresas que van a ferias te dan confianza. Y soy yo, no tú, quien te acaba de demostrar que el 100% de las ponzis mas actuales son muy activas en redes sociales, ferias, etc.

*Entonces como una Ponzi fue a una feria todas las empresas que van a ferias tienen la misma característica de una Ponzi. La verdad es que es un hecho irrefutable. Entonces todas las empresas nacen con el pecado original. 

Es como si tengo una novia desconfiada que me dice "tú PUEDES ser infiel". Hombre, por poder sí, pero no significa que lo vaya a ser. Pero es cierto, por poder, PUEDO.* *El verbo PODER es el As que mata al Tres.*

Y yo te digo que esta empresa esta cometiendo absolútamente todos los "pecados" de otras ponzis, uno a uno. Es como ver un remake de una película que ya has visto varias veces.

*Pues pillemos palomitas y miremos el espectáculo. Yo con mi plantita y tú haciendo todas las advertencias que consideres oportunas.*

Entonces no digas que tienes información suficiente. No la tiene el BaFin, la vas a tener tú...o yo...

*No digo que la información sea suficiente, solo dije, o quise decir, que A MÍ me fue suficiente. *

Si tuviéramos información suficiente nunca se habría abierto éste hilo, y menos yo, que soy Don Conservador cuando hablamos de inversiones.

*Siempre nos quedarán los depósitos o cuentas remuneradas. El 13/05 me vencen 100k que tengo en Pibank al 0,8%, si ves alguna cosa interesante, te lo agradecería.

Buen finde caballero.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Mar 2022)

Ernest77
es difícil dado que no especifican nada y es un cultivo complejo.
si solo analizamos el 2021 como partida vemos que dicen tener 75.000m2 pero no detalla que parte de ellos se destinan a crecimiento, entendemos que una parte de la superficie se destina a tener "material parental" plantas madres y clones de "sus variedades" deberían detallar el % determinado al mismo dado que ocupa una superficie la cual no rinde en producción final véase cogollos.

*No digas mas tontearías, también te van a decir que fertilizantes les echan y te darán una tabla para que tu lo hagas, anda ve a coca cola y le pides la formula  *  

*El e-cultivador pone un dinero y el cultivador lo emplea como el lo vea conveniente, y para tu información el espacio dedicado a plantas madres es un porcentaje ínfimo al de las plantas de producción, porque de una planta madre pueden sacar muchos esquejes y cada esqueje se convertirá en una planta productiva*

la siguiente duda seria que variedad es y que registro tiene porque las plantas para cruzar continentes han de cumplir con cierta documentación oficial, fitosanitarios etc según JF tiene tres variedades y habría de proporcionarlas a sus clientes...."socios"....
para conseguir esos documentos habría de ser un operador legitimo y una variedad catalogada. como mínimo en la CPVO

*Los cultivadores tienen todas las licencias necesarias para cultivo y su exportación con eso es suficiente. Y como ya te he comentado antes, las variadas de plantas que existen en la plataforma no son plantas reales, son una compra y venta representativa*

Obviando que los pasos previos JF los cumplimentara ^^
nos quedan 75.000m2 en los que han producido 70.000k
entendemos que en un periodo de 12 meses con la diferencia foto periódica de las diferentes localizaciones de JF pero todas van igual porque son unos genios hacen en los 75000m2 4 cosechas serian 230gr/m2 cada 3 meses(redondeando para arriba!!)
entendemos que por m2 meterán de 6 a 9 plantas al menos eso se atisba en las de kannabyte o sabores purpura que comparten ellos mismos
vamos a ser benévolos pongamos 6
230gr/6 plantas de himbersores aguerridos
nos salen 38 gr ....que a 1,5€ que pagan...... la media serian 58€ y esta peña suele cobrar de ahí parra arriba, no puede fallar una planta si no mal xD

*Haces muchas estimaciones pero ya veo que no tienes ni puta idea de cultivo de marihuana, me parto con tus conclusiones *


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> que no te oiga tu colega el egipcio, la gente himbertir? o0 te vaa a llamar de todo!!!
> 
> es un servicio de cuidado de plantas online royo tamagochi2.0!



*JuicyFields conecta a las personas con empresas de cannabis medicinal que buscan financiación. Esto se logra a través de la compra y venta representativa de plantas en la plataforma de crecimiento colectivo por parte de cultivadores electrónicos, es decir, individuos privados como usted.*

*PARA EL CULTIVADOR SOMOS SUS INVERSORES
PARA JUICYFIELDS SOMOS SUS CLIENTES (NO SUS INVERSORES) PORQUE JUICYFIELDS PROPORCIONA UN SERVICIO DE INTERMEDIACION, NO UNA INVERSION.*
*LOS E-CULTIVADORES HACEMOS UNA INVERSION PERO NO EN JUICYFIELDS SINO ATRAVES DE SU PLATAFORMA

JuicyFields conecta a las personas con empresas de cannabis medicinal que buscan financiación. Esto se logra a través de la compra y venta representativa de plantas en la plataforma de crecimiento colectivo por parte de cultivadores electrónicos, es decir, individuos privados como usted.

A VER SI LO VAIS COGIENDO, QUE NO OS ENTERAIS*


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *será verdad??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999385
> Ver archivo adjunto 999383
> *



*LOS BURROS VUELAN???? SERA VERDAD????    *

*YA PUSE CAPTURAS QUE SE PODIA RETIRAR EN SUS 4 OPCIONES PERO SEGURO QUE TU ESTARIAS MIRANDO POR LA VENTANA A VER SI PASABA ALGUN BURRO VOLANDO *

*A los que le tocaba cosecha durante la **incidencia** de la web, le pasaron las plantas que le tocaban cosechar al **almacén** como siempre se hace pero como no tienen ni idea hablan por hablar. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Crowdgrowing income isn't dependent on general conditions of the industry or the overall financial markets. The expected income of every e-grower's harvest is shown at the time of sale.
> 
> https://juicyfields.io/files/greenpaper-v.2.2.pdf
> 
> Para mí esto es la definición de PAGARÉ de toda la vida, doy una cantidad a una empresa por un tiempo determinado a cambio de una cantidad prefijada (en este caso un intervalo de cantidades, dependiendo de los gramos). ¿Para una persona que le cueste el inglés o no tenga conocimientos financieros básicos es suficiente? Es EVIDENTEMENTE que NO HAY LA CLARIDAD DESEABLE. La gente pilla el concepto básico, meto X y espero recibir Z.*





Es evidente que no hay claridad, con lo cual es motivo de sospecha. Por eso cuando haces una declaración de hacienda debes aportar documentos que demuestren lo que indicas.

*Recuerda: Es la afirmación la que debe ser apoyada con pruebas, no la desconfianza o negación de ésta.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> Pregunta retórica: ¿Por qué una empresa de inversión no explicaría cláramente como funcionan sus inversiones, como hacen TODAS las empresas serias de inversión?
> 
> Buena pregunta. Quizás en support@juicyfields.io puedas hallar la respuesta.





Como te decía, es una pregunta retórica. Si la respuesta fuera algo claro o no-ponzi, éste hilo nunca habría sido creado.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Respecto a sus costes y beneficios estoy totalmente a CIEGAS, lo único que habían publicado en noviembre también eran cuadros con cifras y proyecciones para el futuro, y cada uno le dará la credibilidad que le merezca. Para mí, con eso fue suficiente y me dí por INFORMADO. Es evidente que el grado de exigencia de información mío y tuyo están en lados opuestos. PERO ES EVIDENTE QUE EL GRADO DE INFORMACIÓN PROPORCIONADA ES MEJORABLE, SIN DUDA ALGUNA.*





Si una empresa no proporciona sus datos actuales, y solo sus proyecciones, es equivalente a que yo te diga que "mi proyección es que si saltas hacia un barranco saldrás volando porque mira mira mis proyecciones".

No hay "grados de información". No hay información alguna. PUNTO.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Si, que tienen un expediente abierto lo sé. Me refiero si es una resolución FIRME donde se prohíban sus actividades, o si todavía pueden regularizar su situación. Por lo que he leído, iban a subsanar esa deficiencia burocrática. A un compañero que preguntó en la feria le dijeron que estaba en vías de solución.*





Tener un problema con el BaFin es equivalente a tener un problema con la CNMV. No es una "deficiencia bureocrática" no proporcionar datos sobre tu actividad. No confundamos "datos insuficientes" o "te falta el apartado X de tu declaración" con "no nos han aportado absolútamente nada. 



alexdevigo dijo:


> *No sé que significa eso de "hombre de paja". Esa parte la hice yo como reflexión sin aludir a nadie. Si te has sentido aludido es cosa tuya.*





Encantado de explicártelo. La falacia del hombre de paja se basa en "meter la puntita" con un argumento falso (hombre de paja) y luego atacarlo. Te pondré un ejemplo falso y muy exagerado. Imagínate que yo digo lo siguiente:

"Eres Español, y los españoles mataron a muchos indios durante la conquista. *Eso seguro que es* porque los españoles tienen un gen que les hace racistas, pues los nativos de esas tierras eran de raza distinta. Por ello, tú debes ser muy racista".

La parte "seguro que es" es el hombre de paja que uso para introducir el falso argumento del racismo. Fíjate que uso una frase muy larga para que mi hombre de paja no se vea demasiado.

En tu caso, cuando dices "esas mentiras" lo usas como calzador para luego poder inventarte cualquier cosa. Es normal entre los timadores y ponzis (no digo que sea tu caso) el responder con una gran parrafada una vez metido el hombre de paja.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Esto es opinable. Cuando afirman que han realizado acuerdos con X o Z empresa de cultivo, o farmacéutica creo que se publicitan. Tanto es así que en este hilo se han difundido, a raíz de los grupos de telegram. Por ejemplo, el cambio de sede se publicitó en un correo a los "tenedores de plantas/pagarés" y tambien aquí
> 
> JuicyFields Traslada su Plataforma Digital a Ámsterdam y Crea Nuevas Oportunidades para el Negocio del Crowdgrowing • Juicy Network
> 
> ...





Aqui tenemos otra falacia que es la de Alicia en el pais de las maravillas. En éste caso, Juicyfields (como muchas otras ponzis modernas) se ponen a establecer acuerdos, montar sedes (por supuesto en sitios donde puedan desaparecer con facilidad), acudir a ferias...porque lo importante es distraer la atención sobre el origen real del dinero.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *CREO QUE SE TE HA PASADO LA QUE MEJORES RECUERDOS ME TRAE
> - Y COMO TODA PONZI, PAGA AL PRINCIPIO.
> ¿Estamos al principio, a la mitad, al final? Es una pregunta retórica.*





Creo que no entiendes el significado de la palabra "retórica", ya que en una Ponzi solo los dueños saben cuando va a terminar.



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Desconozco los requisitos formales para que no haya habido incidencias. Por la cuenta que les trae, entiendo que están en vías de solución. Lo veremos con el transcurso del tiempo.*





Si, por supuesto. Una ponzi siempre necesita tiempo.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Entonces como una Ponzi fue a una feria todas las empresas que van a ferias tienen la misma característica de una Ponzi. La verdad es que es un hecho irrefutable. Entonces todas las empresas nacen con el pecado original.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*

Aqui utilizas otra falacia llamada "Bandwagon" y que se basa en "montarse en el carro" de lo que hacen otros. También es llamada "la falacida del contrabandista": "Como todas las empresas suelen ir a ferias, y Juicyfields es una ponzi, pues o todas las empresas son Ponzi o Juicyfield no lo es".

NO. Una empresa legitima puede ir a una feria, y una empresa Ponzi también. Rumasa tenía hasta marcas que vendía en supermercados.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



No digo que la información sea suficiente, solo dije, o quise decir, que A MÍ me fue suficiente.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*

Alex, no te digo ésto como insulto, porque sería como insultar a una persona por querer conducir sin tener carnet, pero me queda claro que tienes poca cultura financiera. Nadie nace sabiendo, pero son las personas como tú las que acaban siendo estafadas, o peor aún, estafando a pobres diablos.

Hay mucha información gratuita sobre como invertir. Yo, y muchos otros foreros, tenemos hilos donde ayudamos a cualquiera que quiera saber algo, cada uno en nuestro estilo.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Siempre nos quedarán los depósitos o cuentas remuneradas. El 13/05 me vencen 100k que tengo en Pibank al 0,8%, si ves alguna cosa interesante, te lo agradecería.

Buen finde caballero.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Una vez mas, te daré otro consejo. Te recomendaría que no te metieras en hacer chulerías de dinero, y menos conmigo. El retrasado mental de Manuel Marin de Murcia ya lo intentó con sus billetes de 500 euros. En ésta ocasión te daré el beneficio de la duda, pero te podrás imaginar que si poseo 4 viviendas libres de hipotecas en zonas céntricas de grandes ciudades pues 100k como que no me impresionan demasiado.

Pero repito, dándote el beneficio de la duda y algo de buena fé, te diré que meter el dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo SIEMPRE es tirarlo, pues el interés es inferior a la inflación. La única excepción sería si estas en una hipoteca y quieres asegurarte que no vas a tocar ese dinero. En éste caso, sigues perdiendo valor frente a la inflación, pero al menos sabes que pase lo que pase tu vivienda se va a pagar.

Éste año lo único que recomendaría es, si no tienes vivienda, ir mirando propiedades. Mucha gente se va a ir a la quiebra y vas a poder comprar a muy bajo precio. Durante la última crisis me hice con una propiedad que ha sido el pelotazo inmobiliario mas grande que he hecho, y actualmente ya veo propiedades que empiezan a caer. Eso si, necesitas prestar mucha atención al mercado.

Por otro lado entre ahora y finales de año vas a encontrar muchas acciones a buen precio. Busca empresas con buen moat, baja deuda, y con muchos años en el mercado, que coticen a precios bajos sin motivo aparente. Por ejemplo, la guerra de ucrania a tirado el precio de muchas empresas solo porque temporalmente no van a tener acceso a materias primas. Ésto es un hecho puntual y en dos años esas mismas empresas estarán mucho mejor. Aléjate de cualquier empresa nueva o desconocida.


----------



## Ernest77 (28 Mar 2022)

les crecen los enanos a JF



cada día esta mas cerca el exit scam
entretanto los himbersores podrían exigir una auditoria .... =)


----------



## Ernest77 (28 Mar 2022)

cuando los lideres de ponzi con su link empiezan a migrar a sus himbersores hacia otra HIMBERSION advirtiendo de que estan en una SCAM suele acabar estrepitosamente...xD
luego andara liderando plataformas de afectados para que no le denuncien sus referidos.....

Guarren conoce esta maniobra (abajo un perfecto ejemplo de arbistar)






mientras pone links de empresas similares a JF






En arbistar al menos era en castellano xD







los argumentos son parecidos al egipcio Manue


----------



## Ernest77 (28 Mar 2022)

yo creo que lo hace aposta, para disimular su alter ego Guarren Buffet Junnior aka alexdevigo

lleva un par de días acusándome de usar multicuenta y ser uno de vosotros, enviándome mensajes por privado xD

es ridículo manue no te arrime a la pare!


----------



## Ernest77 (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo creo que lo hace aposta, para disimular su alter ego Guarren Buffet Junnior aka alexdevigo
> 
> lleva un par de días acusándome de usar multicuenta y ser uno de vosotros, enviándome mensajes por privado xD
> 
> es ridículo manue no te arrime a la pare!



Todos sois yo, y me desdoblo como yo quiera.

Lo que teneis que hace es lo que tan bien recomendó @David_St. Manuel Marín, a.k.a. "El Lobo de Murcia", ya ha tenido todo el recorrido que tenía que tener. Tenemos todos los pantallazos así que lo ideal es al ignore y a seguir reventándole la Ponzi que ya les queda poco.


----------



## bralmu (28 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> les crecen los enanos a JF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pena que estos videos luego se pierdan en un mar de youtubers, ticktockers e influencers dando sus referidos.

El que preste dinero a JuicyFields sin tener fuertes sospechas de que lo está metiendo en un ponzi es que está muy muy verde o no le ha dedicado ni 5 minutos a pensarlo.

Lo de que no hay ninguna empresa en el mundo tan "rentable" como juicyfields... no es cierto. Los saudies sacan petroleo a $8 el barril y lo venden a $100 (o a lo que esté ahora). La diferencia es que esos pozos y esos barriles de petroleo existen. Y por supuesto no necesitan financiación y mucho menos de particulares y muchísimo menos al 150% anual. Si le quitas el ponzi, JF es un sinsentido que hace aguas por todos lados.


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> les crecen los enanos a JF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Enanos se te queda a ti el cerebro.

Me hace gracia INVESTIGACION+PRUEBAS y hasta guiña el ojo derecho    

Joder, si al menos hubiese investigado la web oficial, no diría tantas tonterías o **hubiese** buscado en fuentes oficiales, pero es que solo dice datos incorrectos y os lo muestro. *

*CAGADA 1*​
*La página que muestra no es de juicyfields.io sino juicyfields.es que es de un referido cuyos contenidos no son oficiales y contienen errores, no son datos oficiales.*

*CAGADA 2*​*
Alardea de saber de números y no tiene ni puta idea como usar una calculadora de interés compuesto

La media que está dando JF cada 108 días es de un 40% (que equivales a entre 47gr – 48gr por planta) que si reinviertes el capital inicial y las ganancias, serian unas 3 cosechas al año.
*
*SEGÚN EL PONE INTERES COMPUESTO 1 Y EN TASA DE INTERES 150% QUE ES TOTALMENTE ERRONEO.*




*CORRECTAMENTE SERIA ASI



Aun así es una rentabilidad demasiado elevada por eso es una **inversión** de muy alto riesgo*

*CAGADA 3*​
*Compara los empleados de una explotación de cannabis medicinal con la de una plataforma de crecimiento colectivo, no tiene nada que ver, en un momento dado tendría que compáralos con la totalidad de empleados que tienen todos los socios colaboradores de Juicyfields, quienes son los que cultivan el cannabis medicinal.
*
*CAGADA 4*​*
Afirma que Juicyfields decía en su web que eran socios de Canopygrowth, eso es falso, el que lo puso es un webmaster en su web juicyfields.es que no tiene nada que ver con la web oficial juicyfields.io, la otra web es de un referido y no es una fuente oficial.
*
*CAGADA 5*​*
Esa captura no es de la pagina oficial, el listo ha investigado donde no era, esa captura es de nuevo de la página de un webmaster no de la página oficial, NO DA NI UNA.
*
*

*​
*Juicyfields **jamás** a dicho que haya cosechado 11 millones de kilos en un mes, lo que Juicyfields dice algo más de 72.000 kg en un año*​
*

*​
*ME HACE MUCHA GRACIA CUANDO DICE QUE HAGA UN PONZI QUE CUADREN LAS CIFRAS Y YO PIENSO QUE SI EL HACE UN VIDEO DE JF QUE AL MENOS BUSQUE EN FUENTES OFICIALES T CONTRASTADAS, IGUAL QUE HACEN ALGUNOS EN ESTE HILO 

CAGADA TOTAL Y YA PASO DE VER MAS EL VIDEO PORQUE SE BASA TODO EL VIDEO EN DATOS QUE NO SON DE JUICYFIELDS SINO DE UNA PAGINA DE UN WEBMASTER. CREDIBILIDAD CERO.*​*

*


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo creo que lo hace aposta, para disimular su alter ego Guarren Buffet Junnior aka alexdevigo
> 
> lleva un par de días acusándome de usar multicuenta y ser uno de vosotros, enviándome mensajes por privado xD
> 
> es ridículo manue no te arrime a la pare!



Te envié un mensaje privado el viernes


Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003431
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003432
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003433
> ...



*Tus fuentes son igual de fiables que las de David_St por eso te **escribí** y tu me acuosas a mi de ser alexdevigo, lo hice por privado porque no tiene nada que ver con juicyfields, ya veo que se te acaban los argumentos y recurres a publicar los mensajes privados * ** * Sigue recopilando de comentarios, opiniones y fuentes no oficiales, sigue **tergiversando** la **información y poniendo videos de gente igual de informada que tu con datos que no son. Tu credibilidad esta ya en CERO*


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

*YA QUE TU HAS PUBLICADO LOS MENSAJES PRIVADOS TE VUELVO A RESPONDE A TU ULTIMO MENSAJE



DICES: cannabis sativa es una planta cáñamo y marihuana palabras para inútiles como tu*

*No te cansas de decir **tontearías**, esto lo dice la **Wikipedia**, ahora resulta que la **información** que aparece en ese sitio es para inútiles
    

 Cáñamo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*




*YA TE CONTESTE ANTES, ES QUE NO LEES???



NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO*​


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo creo que lo hace aposta, para disimular su alter ego Guarren Buffet Junnior aka alexdevigo
> 
> lleva un par de días acusándome de usar multicuenta y ser uno de vosotros, enviándome mensajes por privado xD
> 
> es ridículo manue no te arrime a la pare!



Tienes razón, me has pillado.

Aprovecho para agradecer además la colaboración inestimable de *orangebank,* *pibank e ING* por dejarme abrir una cuenta bancaria en cada una de esas entidades a nombre de Alejandro para mostrar los pantallazos de cobro y compra. Ah, coño, que los pantallazos son falsos también. Se me había olvidado.

Ahora en serio, el hilo, a mi parecer, no da más de sí. Todo lo bueno o malo que se podía decir de JF ya se ha escrito varias veces.

Excepto acontecimientos fuera de lo común como la caída de la web, el tema sigue siendo increíblemente aburrido. La página sigue funcionando, la gente cobrando y/o reinvirtiendo...

A mí me queda hasta el 24 de junio para cobrar mi plantita aunque eso tampoco significará nada. Dado que el cobrar no es prueba de nada, podemos echarnos la vida aquí.

Si al menos alguien hiciese un pronóstico de cuando va a petar...


----------



## bralmu (29 Mar 2022)

Hola finanzas manu
Un 40% reinvirtiendo 3 veces al año durante 8 años es (1,40^(3*8)) = 3214
500€ se convertirían en 500*3214= 1.607.000€

Lo dicho, JF sin ponzi hace aguas por todos lados. 
Y los lloros serán de minoristas que no saben hacer números y se quedan en "están pagando" y "debo ser más listo que los bancos".

El que entra sabiendo que es un ponzi ya se lo toma como una apuesta por diversión o como un trabajo (seguir engañando para beneficio personal, no sé si te sientes identificado).


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *YA QUE TU HAS PUBLICADO LOS MENSAJES PRIVADOS TE VUELVO A RESPONDE A TU ULTIMO MENSAJE
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003705
> 
> 
> ...



te lo digo enserio vas al ignore, eres un tonto con ganas....

yo te acuso? cuando tu eres el que me envía un mensaje privado y con un link para coger ips e listin

dile a tu madre que te prepare un colacao a ver si te da energía el azúcar que te falta materia gris ompare




por ende un cannabis con 5% de thc y 5.3% de CBD seria cañamo!

marihuana y cañamo es lo mismo cannabis sativa, la diferencia reside en sus efectos para poder considerarlo droga o no.
el 0,2 es para encuadrarlo en un marco legislativo por sus usos industriales no con fines medicos paleto.

yo te dije que el 0,2 era a nivel europeo y no solo para la pacc luego tu disfunción neuronal a devenido en esto

ignored.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que alguien aún no sabe qué no se pueden tener más de *1000* plantas / pagarés de cada tipo.

Entre eso y confundir la página .es con la .io... alguien va a ir a septiembre.

Ahora solo falta que sepan que las plantas / pagarés cuando pasan del invernadero al almacén ya no aparecen en la parte superior de la página. De ahí los mensajes de "me han desaparecido las plantas".


----------



## bralmu (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Parece ser que alguien aún no sabe qué no se pueden tener más de *1000* plantas / pagarés de cada tipo.



Eso también es interesante. Limitar a nivel pececillo...

Supongo que nadie irá a buscarte a un hotel de Qatar a partirte las piernas por una deuda de 50k, ni va a meterse en un costoso y largo juicio internacional por unos pocos miles de euros. Es más seguro robar a muchos pececillos que a pocos tiburones. Por cierto, si eres un pececillo robando a otros pececillos cercanos, tendría cuidado porque estás muy expuesto a enemistades o venganzas (perder credibilidad, no volver a hablarte, pintadas, rayarte el coche, etc.). Ya entra la habilidad de mentir, hacerte el tonto y decir que no te lo esperabas, que parecía segura, que tú también has perdido dinero, etc.

O tal vez es un modo de controlar la curva del ponzi y que grandes préstamos al principio no la desequilibren prematuramente.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Eso también es interesante. Limitar a nivel pececillo...
> 
> Supongo que nadie irá a buscarte a un hotel de Qatar a partirte las piernas por una deuda de 50k, ni va a meterse en un costoso y largo juicio internacional por unos pocos miles de euros. Es más seguro robar a muchos pececillos que a pocos tiburones. Por cierto, si eres un pececillo robando a otros pececillos cercanos, tendría cuidado porque estás muy expuesto a enemistades o venganzas.
> 
> O tal vez es un modo de controlar la curva del ponzi y que grandes préstamos al principio no la desequilibren prematuramente.



Ya que estáis desmontando lo que considerais una estafa *que menos que leerse la sección de Preguntas Frecuentes*.

"There is a limit of 90 plants per order for a total of 1,000 plants for each category of plants (4,000 plants for each account)."

Mare meva!


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ya que estáis desmontando lo que considerais una estafa *que menos que leerse la sección de Preguntas Frecuentes*.
> 
> "There is a limit of 90 plants per order for a total of 1,000 plants for each category of plants (4,000 plants for each account)."
> 
> Mare meva!



Ahí también es donde pone que no aceptan menores de 21?

porque hay menores por un tubo, claro no hacen ni KYC....


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> porque hay menores por un tubo, claro no hacen ni KYC....



¿Puedes demostrar *FEHACIENTEMENTE, es decir, con DOCUMENTOS, *esa afirmación? Y no me refiero a que lo has leído en un grupo de Telegram.

Esas aportaciones a las que sí le das credibilidad, pueden ser perfectamente de detractores de JF, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.

*Mínimo pido lo que yo he dado, *he colgado pantallazos bancarios, extractos, justificantes de transferencias.. supongo que tendrás DNIs o Pasaportes para acreditar esa información.


----------



## Rexter (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Puedes demostrar *FEHACIENTEMENTE, es decir, con DOCUMENTOS, *esa afirmación? Y no me refiero a que lo has leído en un grupo de Telegram.
> 
> Esas aportaciones a las que sí le das credibilidad, pueden ser perfectamente de detractores de JF, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.
> 
> *Mínimo pido lo que yo he dado, *he colgado pantallazos bancarios, extractos, justificantes de transferencias.. supongo que tendrás DNIs o Pasaportes para acreditar esa información.



Puedo fehacientemente registrarme en la mierda de plataforma y meterle bitcoins sanos con un nombre inventado y la fecha de nacimiento que me ha dado la gana.

Si eso es de una empresa seria, apaga y vámonos. Toda empresa de inversión comprueba al menos la identidad y propiedad de la cuenta desde la que se invierte.

Pero bueno, ya sabemos cual es tu papel dentro de la red de propaganda de JF.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Puedes demostrar *FEHACIENTEMENTE, es decir, con DOCUMENTOS, *esa afirmación? Y no me refiero a que lo has leído en un grupo de Telegram.
> 
> Esas aportaciones a las que sí le das credibilidad, pueden ser perfectamente de detractores de JF, lo cual invalidaría todo el argumento.
> 
> *Mínimo pido lo que yo he dado, *he colgado pantallazos bancarios, extractos, justificantes de transferencias.. supongo que tendrás DNIs o Pasaportes para acreditar esa información.



obviamente que como JF no ofrece ningún tipo de información al respecto, es del grupo de JF telegram .

Pero tienen un KYC?


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Puedo fehacientemente registrarme en la mierda de plataforma y meterle bitcoins sanos con un nombre inventado y la fecha de nacimiento que me ha dado la gana.
> 
> Si eso es de una empresa seria, apaga y vámonos. Toda empresa de inversión comprueba al menos la identidad y propiedad de la cuenta desde la que se invierte.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya sabemos cual es tu papel dentro de la red de propaganda de JF.



Hola @Ernest77 

Has hecho una afirmación, te he pedido pruebas y *me sales por peteneras*. Así no hay manera.

Has dicho, "*hay menores por un tubo*" y yo te pido educadamente que lo pruebes.

También te ruego que me indiques a que equivale "*tubo*" en términos numéricos. ¿Decenas? ¿Centenares? ¿Miles? Junto con esa cuantificación, te ruego las pertinentes pruebas.
*
No se puede tirar la piedra y esconder la mano de esa forma*.


----------



## Rexter (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Hola @Ernest77
> 
> Has hecho una afirmación, te he pedido pruebas y *me sales por peteneras*. Así no hay manera.
> 
> ...



Estás paranoico si te crees que tengo multinicks en Burbuja. No todos somos como tú.

Tengo esta cuenta desde 2012, no como otros que ya veo que necesitáis de multicuentas para hacer publicidad de esta mierda.

Antes decías que comentabas por alusiones. Cuando las alusiones terminaron sigues comentando porque tu papel dentro de esto es claro, tratar de que entren cuantos más incautos mejor.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> obviamente que como JF no ofrece ningún tipo de información al respecto, es del grupo de JF telegram .
> 
> Pero tienen un KYC?



Pues amigo, *tengo entendido que es criterio de este hilo*, poner en cuarentena lo que una persona anónima cuelga en Telegram.

Si yo, que he expuesto, datos bancarios y justificantes, soy *sospechoso*, imagínate una afirmación de un grupo de telegram.

Cuando yo me inscribí en noviembre *NO había KYC. *

Como no he intentado inscribirme desde entonces, *NO LO SÉ*.


----------



## Rexter (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pues amigo, *tengo entendido que es criterio de este hilo*, poner en cuarentena lo que una persona anónima cuelga en Telegram.
> 
> Si yo, que he expuesto, datos bancarios y justificantes, soy *sospechoso*, imagínate una afirmación de un grupo de telegram.



Sospechoso no, lo que eres es un comercial de esta gente.

Mi reporte por Spam lo tienes.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Estás paranoico si te crees que tengo multinicks en Burbuja. No todos somos como tú.
> 
> Tengo esta cuenta desde 2012, no como otros que ya veo que necesitáis de multicuentas para hacer publicidad de esta mierda.
> 
> Antes decías que comentabas por alusiones. Cuando las alusiones terminaron sigues comentando porque tu papel dentro de esto es claro, tratar de que entren cuantos más incautos mejor.



Has contestado un mensaje dirigido a @Ernest77

A mí o a @************ se nos ha acusado de multicuenta.

Mi cuenta no es de febrero de 2022 como varias que pululan en este hilo. Se pueden consultar mensajes en otros hilos. Y mi cuenta en FC es homónima.

*Reconozco mi papel de estómago agradecido*.

*Nos ha jodido. Si quieres cobro y hablo mal*.

Cuanto daño ha hecho la LOGSE.

PD. Veo que me has puesto en ignorados. Menos mal que tengo *CAPTURAS DE TODO*.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Has contestado un mensaje dirigido a @Ernest77
> 
> A mí o a @************ se nos ha acusado de multicuenta.
> 
> ...




estáis todo el día vosotros acusando de multicuenta a todo cristo.... hasta por privado el señor egipcio...

tenéis la piel muy fina y muy malos argumentos,
JF no sabe el numero de menores que hay dentro lo voy a saber yo,

no tienen ningún método de control ni cuando tu entraste ni ahora y lo sabes bien. 
si te hubiesen dado algún poco de luz, con tu ansia inversora y por las risas. aunque fuese solo por darnos zascas habrías hipotecado la casa.

tanto rato por aquí y habiendo ganado en esa seudo empresa no se como no exiges mas transparencia para seguir ganando dinero que raro no hulio

si perdieses la mitad de tiempo en pedirles datos a ellos igual hubieses tirado el ponzi o hipotecado la casa quien sabe! 

Guarren Guarren


----------



## Rexter (29 Mar 2022)

Sí, te he metido en ignorados, señor spammer de JF, no hace falta que digas que tienes capturas porque me da igual reconocerlo. No para que tú no me leas, que eso me da igual, te puedes hacer cuantas cuentas quieras. Sino para dejar de verte yo de una vez.

Por desgracia en la aplicación del móvil siguen saliendo los mensajes.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Mar 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Sí, te he metido en ignorados, señor spammer de JF, no hace falta que digas que tienes capturas porque me da igual reconocerlo. No para que tú no me leas, que eso me da igual, te puedes hacer cuantas cuentas quieras. Sino para dejar de verte yo de una vez.
> 
> Por desgracia en la aplicación del móvil siguen saliendo los mensajes.



+1

egipcio

por si no lo ves =*


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Hola finanzas manu
> Un 40% reinvirtiendo 3 veces al año durante 8 años es (1,40^(3*8)) = 3214
> 500€ se convertirían en 500*3214= 1.607.000€
> 
> ...



*Hola bralmu*

No se calcula como tú lo has puesto, recuerda que estamos calculando el interés compuesto, hay que tener en cuenta los beneficios de cada cosecha, que se les suma al capital inicial de 500€.

Los datos de la imagen que puse de la calculadora de interés compuesto son correctos.




*Fórmula de interés compuesto*

FV = P (1 + r / n) En

*ES ASI PERO EN EL FORO NO ME SALE ELEVAR EL EXPONENTE


*

Donde P es el capital inicial, r es la tasa de interés anual, E es la cantidad de años invertidos y n es la cantidad de períodos de capitalización por año. FV es el valor futuro, es decir, la cantidad a la que crece el principal después de Y años.

*Te lo explico con el ejemplo*

Digamos que inviertes 500€ al 40% de interés compuesto anual. Al final de ocho años, tu saldo sería

VF = 500€ x (1 + 0,40) 8

*Lo que equivale a 7.378,95€.

En el caso de Juicyfields el interés se capitalizara 3 veces al año*

VF = 500€ x (1 + 0,40/3) 24

*Lo que equivale a 10.082,17€.

ES ASI PERO EN EL FORO NO ME SALE ELEVAR EL EXPONENTE




Al punto donde dices si me siento identificado, lo he respondido más veces, te lo vuelvo a poner para que te quede claro que yo no engaño a nadie solo quiero que la información que se dé sea real y no basada en conjeturas, opiniones y fuentes no oficiales.

NO HE RECOMENDADO EN NINGUN MOMENTO INVERTIR EN JUICYFIELDS*

*INCLUSO DIGO QUE NO ES SEGURO PORQUE NADIE PUEDE GARANTIZAR QUE MAÑANAN DESAPAREZCAN Y SE VAYAN CON EL DINERO

SI ALGUIEN DECIDE ENTRAR QUE LO HAGA SABIENDO QUE ES UNA INVERSION DE MUY ALTO RIESGO Y QUE BUSQUE INFORMACION REAL Y VERAZ ANTES DE TOMAR UNA DECISIÓN.

YO SOLO QUIERO QUE LA INFORMACION SEA VERDADERA, YA SEA BUENA O SEA MALA.*

*QUE YO TENGA DINERO INVERTIDO EN JUICYFIELDS SIGUIENDO UNA ESTRATEGIA, NO QUIERE DECIR QUE OTROS INVIERTAN, MI INVERSION DE JUICYFIELDS ESTA EN EL APARTADO DE MI PORTAFOLIOS DE INVERCIONES DE ALTO RIESGOS Y ALTA RENTABILIDAD.*

*A ver si queda claro, no defiendo a JF solo intento que lo información sea real porque aquí algunos tergiversan las informaciones.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

*RESPUESTA A Ernest77*​
*Tú me has acusado antes, **post 792**, una imagen valen más que mil palabras*





*No se puede ser más tonto, cada vez te embarras más, ya no te es suficiente clasificar la palabra marihuana para inútiles, que aparece en la Wikipedia, entonces das a entender que si ellos usan la palabra marihuana, la información que dan es para inútiles también, no???*




*Encima pones lo siguiente*




*CAÑAMO CON 5% DE THC, SI ESTA QUEDANDO CLARO QUIEN ES EL PALETO.

LUEGO DICES: *marihuana y cañamo es lo mismo cannabis sativa, la diferencia reside en sus efectos para poder considerarlo droga o no.
el 0,2 es para encuadrarlo en un marco legislativo por sus usos industriales no con fines medicos paleto.

*ME ESTAS DANDO LA RAZON: CAÑAMO = CANNABIS INDUSTRIAL NO SE PUEDEN USAR PARA FINES MEDICINALES O RECREATIVOS. *




*Seguimos, dices: *yo te dije que el 0,2 era a nivel europeo y no solo para la pacc luego tu disfunción neuronal a devenido en esto

ignored.

*0,2 ES PARA PODER INCLUIRLO EN EL CATALOGO COMUN Y TENER ACCESO A LAS AYUDAS, SI CULTIVAS CAÑAMO Y NO ACCEDES A LAS AYUDAS DEL PAC, TIENES PERDIDAS SEGURAS Y NADIE EN SU SAMO JUICIO SE EMBARCARIA EN UN PROYECTO DE CULTIVO DE CAÑAMO SIN LAS AYUDAS PAC.*

*A OTRO QUE SE LE ACABAN LOS ARGUMENTOS Y NO PARA DE CAGARLA, LO QUE ME IMPORTA QUE ME PONGAS EN EL IGNORE.*

*SE TE ACABO LA CREDIBILIDAD

En otro post dices: Ahí también es donde pone que no aceptan menores de 21?

porque hay menores por un tubo, claro no hacen ni KYC....*


*Conducir en España sin carnet está prohibido y hay muchos por ahí que conducen sin carnet, incluso menores. *

*SIGUE DICIENDO TONTERIAS, LA CULPA NO ES DE JF SINO DEL QUE NO ACATA LAS NORMAS.*


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> JF no sabe el numero de menores que hay dentro lo voy a saber yo,
> 
> no tienen ningún método de control ni cuando tu entraste ni ahora y lo sabes bien.
> si te hubiesen dado algún poco de luz, con tu ansia inversora y por las risas. aunque fuese solo por darnos zascas habrías hipotecado la casa.
> ...



Total, que *RECONOCES* que has hecho una *AFIRMACIÓN* que *NO PUEDES DEMOSTRAR, VAMOS, LO QUE VIENE SIENDO 

¿MENTIR? ¿ENGAÑAR? ¿DESINFORMAR? 

Olé tus cojones (con todo el respeto).*

La ansia inversora funcionó. No he dado zascas, he expuesto datos. No era mi intención dar nada, *además hemos quedado en que cobrar no prueba nada*.

El nivel de exigencia de información varía de persona a persona. *Lo que a tí te resulta insuficiente puede resultarme a mí suficiente y viceversa. *


----------



## bralmu (29 Mar 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Puedo fehacientemente registrarme en la mierda de plataforma y meterle bitcoins sanos con un nombre inventado y la fecha de nacimiento que me ha dado la gana.
> 
> Si eso es de una empresa seria, apaga y vámonos. Toda empresa de inversión comprueba al menos la identidad y propiedad de la cuenta desde la que se invierte.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya sabemos cual es tu papel dentro de la red de propaganda de JF.



No había caído en eso. Al final esto es un casino sin control de edad. Eso explicaría el nivel de desconocimiento, atrevimiento, optimismo, negación del riesgo... no sé cómo describir lo que leo en el canal de telegram.
Tal vez hay mucho prepuber y jovencito.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Mar 2022)

El Horoh...eso si que es una a PUTA estafa...


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 Mar 2022)

*AL PARECER David_St (SEÑOR CALAMARO) ME TIENE EN EL IGNORE PERO SIGUE CITANDOME, Y YO LE VOY A CONTESTAR POR ALUSIÓN*​



*Me corrige por un error ortográfico, como si yo no supiese como se escribe, como se puede comprobar, pongo INVERSION correctamente y luego puse INVERCIONES, se me fue la C al escribir, no uso corrector como algunos.

YA NO TIENE ARGUMENTOS Y SE AFERRA A LAS FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFIA, EL SEÑOR CALAMARO SABE COMO SE ESCRIBE CORRECTAMENTE “HINBERSION”*




*Y EL SEÑOR CALAMARO SIGUE CON EL AUDIO DESPUES DE QUE ESTA DEMOSTRADO QUE MIENTE*






*LO DEJO EN EL TIEMPO JUSTO QUE DICE QUE LA OFICINA DE JUICY DE VALENCIA NO EXISTE*




UN VIDEO VALE MAS QUE MIL PALABRAS



*Y YA SE SABE EN QUE INFORMACIONES SE BASA PARA LLEGAR A SUS RIDICULAS CONCLUSIONES, CAPTURAS DE PANTALLA DE GENTE QUE ESCRIBE EN TELEGRAM, AUDIOS DE UN ITALIANO QUE DICE QUE LA OFICINA DE JF DE VALENCIA NO EXISTE, Y DE GENTE DESMONTANDO A JF CON INFORMACION SACADA DE PAGINAS NO OFICIALES. 

TODO ELLO LLEVA A DEJARLO SIN CREDIBILIDAD. 
Y LUEGO TAMBIEN QUIZO FARDAR DE BILLETES CON FOTO QUE ERA DE ANDRES CALAMARO*






*NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO    *

​


----------



## alexdevigo (30 Mar 2022)

Hilo patrocinado por...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> es ridículo manue no te arrime a la pare!



Que te va yená de ca!


----------



## alexdevigo (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (30 Mar 2022)

*POR FIN!!! AHORA SI HAS DEJADO MUY CLARO QUE ERES MULTICUENTA, TE HAS PEGADO TODA LA NOCHE LEYENDO MIS 120 MENSAJES EN BUSCA DE ERRORES DE ORTOGRAFÍA, Y TENIÉNDOME EN EL IGNORE, ES OBVIO QUE NO PUEDES VISUALIZARLOS DESDE TU CUENTA DE David_St

AHORA DIRÁS QUE ESTABAS VIENDO LA BOLSA DE JAPÓN A ESAS HORAS* *    *​
*PENSÉ QUE TE DISTE CUENTA CUANDO ME DECÍAS PANCHITO, TENGO QUE ADMITIR QUE TU COMPI Ernest77 HA SIDO UN POCO MAS LISTO QUE TU.*




*POR CIERTO, TE DEJASTE LA QUE TE PUSE SEÑOR CALAMARDO EN VEZ DE SEÑOR CALAMARO

TANTO ACUSAR DE MULTICUENTA Y ME PARECE QUE TU ERES EL ÚNICO MULTICUENTA*
*
SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTA.
*
*PAYASO O PAYAZO O PALLASO O PALLAZO COMO PREFIERAS *​


----------



## Ernest77 (30 Mar 2022)

El ya sabe que tiene menos credibilidad que la propia JF! pero mientras paguen ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> El ya sabe que tiene menos credibilidad que la propia JF! pero mientras paguen ^^



Estás tú para dar lecciones
Afirmas que que hay "menores por un tubo" en JF, se te piden pruebas y dices que tu fuente es "es que lo he leído en los grupos de Telegram". 
Mare meva.

@Ernest77 aka Pinocho


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Estás tú para dar lecciones
> Afirmas que que hay "menores por un tubo" en JF, se te piden pruebas y dices que tu fuente es "es que lo he leído en los grupos de Telegram".
> Mare meva.
> 
> @Ernest77 aka Pinocho




tanto yo como tu, sabemos a ciencia cierta, que hay menores en JF.
a alguno le habrá dado tiempo a cumplir la mayoría de edad =)

el egipcio nos acusa como tu, a todos de multi cuenta y ahí le enseña el compañero que nada que ver, con las cuentas a las que acusáis de multicuentas....

no te enfades Guarren, aka The pharaoh xD

"himbirtio por las risas"


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tanto yo como tu, sabemos a ciencia cierta, que hay menores en JF.
> a alguno le habrá dado tiempo a cumplir la mayoría de edad =)
> 
> el egipcio nos acusa como tu, a todos de multi cuenta y ahí le enseña el compañero que nada que ver, con las cuentas a las que acusáis de multicuentas....
> ...



*Yo no sé si los hay. *

Si tú lo sabes, *demuéstralo*. 

Soltaste una *TROLA* a ver si *COLABA*, y cuando se te piden pruebas, en vez de *RECTIFICAR*, que es de sabios, te emperras.

Sostenella y no enmendalla. 

Amigo, si has hecho una afirmación que no puedes demostrar a sabiendas, lo que has hecho es *MENTIR*.

*Y se dice, y no pasa nada.

@Ernest77 aka "EL EMPECINADO"*

Menudos "himvestigadores" tenemos en este hilo*.*

De momento, las cuentas van saliendo.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Yo no sé si los hay. *
> 
> Si tú lo sabes, *demuéstralo*.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que hay menores, igual como eres con las inversiones y las red flags, esto también lo pasas por alto Guarren

pero es que me estas pidiendo un imposible, JF NO APORTA DATOS NADIE LA AUDITA!
NOS TENEMOS QUE CREER LO POCO QUE CUENTA
PERO PARA ALGUNOS HIMBERSORES ES SUFICIENTE MIENTRAS PAGUEN!

de menores de 21 como dice en su mierda de explicación a la que aludes cual biblia?
o menores como este?


1º



2º




3º




aunque si los propios moderadores partners ponzeros gerentes del grupo o como los quieras llamar , decían lo siguiente :






4º



LA PREGUNTA ES COMO CONTROLA JF QUE NO HAY MENORES! GUARREN!




eso si tu me pides pruebas a mi....mare meva Guarren

le has pedido ya la auditoria a JF?

me gustaría ver el mensaje en el que le explicas que tras invertir 10.000€ no te atreves a meter mas que 50€ porque parecen un ponzi?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005267



@alexdevigo es tonto.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Pocos años veo cotizados en este hilo.

@Ernest77 mentiroso compulsivo, y cuando se ve acorralado salta al ataque. 

Chaval, has quedado *RETRATADO* y cualquier lector con criterio se ha dado cuenta que has metido una TROLA. Y ahora, para salir del paso intentas desviar la atención.

¿Le das *PRESUNCIÓN DE VERACIDAD* a lo que escribe un desconocido en Telegram?

¿Si alguien dice que lleva cobrando desde finales de 2020 puntualmente también le crees o solo lo que te *INTERESA*?

*Para descalificar inversiones de otros, sería interesante que enseñases las tuyas. *


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> @alexdevigo es tonto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar jajaja


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006710


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pocos años veo cotizados en este hilo.
> 
> @Ernest77 mentiroso compulsivo, y cuando se ve acorralado salta al ataque.
> 
> ...



algunos mientras estamos hablando con un aspirante a The pharaoh
seguimos cotizando =)

cualquier lector con criterio ha visto que citas los mensajes a los que aludes en casi todas tus intervenciones, esta vez no.

me dices mentiroso por aseverar que hay menores, te traigo cuatro ejemplos buscados en 5 minutos en el grupo telegram del ponzi JF
y eso es una trola o no son datos validos para ti cuando son propios himbersores, ya no preguntan porque sabe que nadie lo controla.

ahora me dices que desvió yo el tema.
por decirte, que al JF no exigir KYC no tiene forma de saber si hay menores ,
cualquiera podría registrarse con cualquier fecha y nombre dado que no hay control estas haciendo una proyección de tus carencias y el ridículo a partes iguales.

NOS ENSEÑAS EL CORREO EN EL QUE LES TRASMITES TU INSEGURIDAD PORQUE PARECEN UN PONCI Y DE TUS 10.000€ AHORA SOLO INVIERTES 50€ TU CONFIANZA EN ELLOS ENTIENDO QUE A BAJADO EN EL MISMO NIVEL QUE TU HIMBERSION 99,9%

yo no he venido fardando de inversiones no tengo nada que demostrar y menos a ti por cierto yo nunca himbertiria por las risas.

te enseñe la patita con la cc y ya me diste pena, deja de enfadarte Guarren =*


Aunque me haces gracia te voy a enseñar por segundos las jugadas de la semana pasada yo no necesito el dinero de otros HIMBERSORES eso si no me gusta fardar Guarren!


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> algunos mientras estamos hablando con un aspirante a The pharaoh
> seguimos cotizando =)
> 
> cualquier lector con criterio ha visto que citas los mensajes a los que aludes en casi todas tus intervenciones, esta vez no.
> ...



Aquí también cotizamos, *cada día me computa dos*, y seguro que ya sabes el porqué. 

Has hecho una afirmación que no puedes demostrar sino con meros pantallazos de Telegram. 

Al menos si hubieras dicho "en el grupo de Telegram dicen que hay menores" pues quedabas cubierto. Pero lo has afirmado dándole veracidad. Si te parece demasiado pedirte pruebas... 

*Yo no fardo de nada, cuando pidieron pruebas de cobro las aporté. A alguno, ni eso le bastó.*

Sobre la cc, te felicito pero yo *también tengo algo parecido pero no me acredita como inversor cualificado. ¿Lo eres tú? ¿Dónde dan el carnet?

A ver en que quedamos, ¿damos por bueno el TELEGRAM si o no?

PD. Veo que tu mayor defecto es tu modestia.*


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Aquí también cotizamos, *cada día me computa dos*, y seguro que ya sabes el porqué.
> 
> Has hecho una afirmación que no puedes demostrar sino con meros pantallazos de Telegram.
> 
> ...



ahora hay que ser un inversor acreditado para decir que JF ES UN PONZI!?

tu no fardas de nada, las camisetas y todas esas bobadas de crio de 15 años ?eso que eran? pruebas de pago?

anda Guarren, los inversores intentan alejarse miles de kilometros de los ponzis, no los defienden....

carnet de asesor financiero dan pero en las escuelas.
imagino que ya lo sabes pero de los que hablan de JF dudo que alguno tenga el EFA.
dado que de tenerlo no te recomendarían lo que es un PONZI a todas luces!

lo tuyo ya....para otro día xD 

mare mevA!!


JF TIENE KYC? NO!

JF coteja nº de cuenta y cliente? ^^

les has pedido una auditoria? 
tan siquiera les has trasmitido como HIMBERSOR que solo pondrás 50€ de los 14.000€ que tenias en su plataforma?

les has comentado tu cambio de postura a ver si te dan datos que puedan ayudarnos a todos y a ti a determinar que no es un PONZI!

NO! ESTAS AQUI DANDO POR SACO Y DEFENDIENDO EL PONZI COMO SI COBRASES POR ELLO NO ME SEAS EGIPCIO.!.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@Ernest77

ahora hay que ser un inversor acreditado para decir que JF ES UN PONZI!?

*No, para nada. Yo defiendo la libertad de expresión como el que más. *

tu no fardas de nada, las camisetas y todas esas bobadas de crio de 15 años ?eso que eran? pruebas de pago?

*Pues reconozco que fue una TONTERÍA POR MI PARTE rebajarme ante los piques de @David_St* 

anda Guarren, los inversores intentan alejarse miles de kilometros de los ponzis, no los defienden....

*Los que creemos que no lo es no nos alejamos. Algunos hasta nos metemos*.

carnet de asesor financiero dan pero en las escuelas.

*Yo fui a una Escuela Universitaria, fíjate si soy viejo, y no me dieron eso. *

imagino que ya lo sabes pero de los que hablan de JF dudo que alguno tenga el EFA.

*Ni puta idea de que es EFA, hulio. Yo es que pillé especialidad Recursos Humanos. *

dado que de tenerlo no te recomendarían lo que es un PONZI a todas luces!

*Discrepo respetuosamente. Si lo fuera tan tan claramente, habría denuncias penales, bloqueo de web y fondos. 

En otros mensajes he puesto enlaces para denunciar a la CNMV y a la Fiscalía de Delitos Económicos. Si quieres te lo vuelvo a aportar. *

JF TIENE KYC? NO!

*¿Y? ¿Es legalmente exigible que lo tenga? Si lo es, por favor, aporta fuentes.*

JF coteja nº de cuenta y cliente? ^^

*No lo sé.*

les has pedido una auditoria?

*No. ¿Quien soy yo para exigir nada? A quien no le transmita seguridad, que no sé meta y listo. Mete tú 50 pavos y les exiges lo que consideres. *

tan siquiera les has trasmitido como HIMBERSOR que solo pondrás 50€ de los 14.000€ que tenias en su plataforma?

*Quizás tenga que liquidar impuestos próximamente y necesite el cash.*

les has comentado tu cambio de postura a ver si te dan datos que puedan ayudarnos a todos y a ti a determinar que no es un PONZI!

A JF se la suda lo que haga un *mindundi como yo. Yo con soporte nunca he tenido contacto porque todo ha ido como la seda.*


NO! ESTAS AQUI DANDO POR SACO Y DEFENDIENDO EL PONZI COMO SI COBRASES POR ELLO NO ME SEAS EGIPCIO.!.

*No hace falta que te enfades. Si queréis montar un grupo donde solo se exprese una opinión y no haya discrepancias, lo decís y ya está*.

Yo *NO* PUEDO PROBAR QUE *NO* SEA PONZI.

Si tú *PUEDES PROBAR FEHACIENTEMENTE *que es un PONZI, estás tardando en acudir a las autoridades. 

Como eso hasta ahora *NO HA SUCEDIDO*, debe ser que *NO LAS TIENES TODAS CONTIGO.*


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> 
> ahora hay que ser un inversor acreditado para decir que JF ES UN PONZI!?
> 
> ...



Vamos que tengo mas razón que un santo y te toca recoger cable....
como vamos a probar datos de un esquema ponzi mas opaco el retrete del Guarren
mare meva 

P.D 
*European Financial Advisor (EFA) esta para hulio!*


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Vamos que tengo mas razón que un santo y te toca recoger cable....
> como vamos a probar datos de un esquema ponzi mas opaco el retrete del Guarren
> mare meva
> 
> ...



Tienes más razón que un santo y *NO DENUNCIAS

TODO CORRECTO*.

JF es tan opaca que tiene redes sociales, va a ferias, publicita socios y acuerdos comerciales, se saben perfectamente sus cabezas visibles....

Un par de fotos del correo que hay llegado hoy a los clientes de la plataforma. 

Socios/Proveedores/Partners


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Tienes más razón que un santo y *NO DENUNCIAS
> 
> TODO CORRECTO*.




quizás fuese de los primeros en preguntar a la CNMV sobre el asunto ahí por septiembre 2020....pero yo no tengo que demostrarte nada Guarren te lo e dicho por activa y por pasiva....entendía que con tus grandes dotes deductivas lo habrías razonado....

pero no se puede hacer mas, hasta que empiece a haber impagos y la gente se vea desprotegida y comience a denunciar.,...
si te pagan que denuncias que no dan info ? que no cumplen las legislaciones? 
pues ya los ves como van cambiando la sede y los números de cuenta....

lo que te dice la CNMV es que recuperes tu dinero y que ellos lo advierten como chiringuito, estudiaran el caso, hasta día de hoy por lo que sabemos no pueden hacer mas que trasmitir a BAFIN que inicia otra investigación dado que la sede estaba en Alemania y JF se va a Holanda con un grueso sustancial de sus movimientos en cryptos, y lo que ello conlleva para el control pero todo bien muy licito muy limpio claro que si como no invertirías ahí e Guarren.


lo raro es que JF si fuese una empresa legitima no denuncie por difamaciones , es muy raro que lidien los caza referidos con este tipo de hilos y no la empresa, y eso de que es porque somos/eres un mindundi no se lo cree nadie Guarren.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

*GUARREN LES CREO MAS A ELLOS QUE A TI*








Si implementan el KYC veremos la de menores dobles cuentas etc

igual pronto tenemos respuestas


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> JF es tan opaca que tiene redes sociales, va a ferias, publicita socios y acuerdos comerciales, se saben perfectamente sus cabezas visibles....
> 
> Un par de fotos del correo que hay llegado hoy a los clientes de la plataforma.
> 
> ...




estas bajando mucho el nivel Guarren.

será por cabezas visibles !!
en este ponzi todas las semanas tenias las llamadas del exito.,... y JF empezó parecido pero con un friki en bata, ocasionalmente con gallumbos y unos huevos fritos dando vueltas..









los ponzis son expertos en generar confianza a gentes no muy instruida =*











El 'capo' de la mayor criptoestafa pierde la batalla para reducir las 5.900 víctimas


El juez de la Audiencia Nacional José Luis Calama ha frenado el intento de Santiago Fuentes de que todas las acusaciones personadas acrediten el supuesto daño económico ocasionado por su empresa, Arbistar.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 Mar 2022)

* RESPUESTA A **Ernest77 **QUE ME TIENE EN EL IGNORE Y NO PUEDO CITARLO*​
*Me hablas de credibilidad y lo que mayormente aportas son capturas de pantalla de gente desconocida del **Telegram** y lo que escriben otros con información no oficial, NO ME HAGAS REÍR.    *
*
*
*alexdevigo te ha dejado retratado, por un lado dices que no piden KYC y por otros que a algunos les están pidiendo que se identifiquen para retirar. NO TE ACLARAS, NADA TE PARECE BIEN, QUE MANERA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO.





JF lo dice bien claro, que puede pedir el KYC cuando lo considere oportuno

Y para el** SEÑOR CALAMARO**, ¿entonces para que me pone en el ignore? ¿para hacer el paripe?, para luego estar cerrando sesión para leer lo que escribo, eso son cosas de crios, que se mire a ver si le han salido ya pelos en los huevos. *



​


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@Ernest77 

*Que pena, el primero de los mensajes tenía un tono muy correcto, propio de un intercambio de ideas, y luego hasta bajado al barro. Y no tenías porqué, ya que no lo necesitas, y creo, antes bien, que desacredita tus legítimas opiniones. Las formas también son importantes.*

quizás fuese de los primeros en preguntar a la CNMV sobre el asunto ahí por septiembre 2020....pero yo no tengo que demostrarte nada Guarren te lo e dicho por activa y por pasiva....entendía que con tus grandes dotes deductivas lo habrías razonado....

*No tengo dotes deductivas ni de ningún otro tipo. Ni creo haber presumido de ellas en ninguna de mis intervenciones. 

Pero entiendo que tiene que escocer el advertir de un Ponzi desde septiembre de 2020 y no llevarte tu parte del pastel. *

pero no se puede hacer mas, hasta que empiece a haber impagos y la gente se vea desprotegida y comience a denunciar.,...

*A ver, en este hilo yo he visto acusaciones de que no hay producto, de que no hay socios, de movimientos de cuentas sospechosos, de posible alzamiento de bienes, alguna cosa habrá. Si se va todo a la mierda no va a haber de donde rascar. A lo mejor tienes un amigo/conocido abogado y te puede orientar.*

si te pagan que denuncias que no dan info ? que no cumplen las legislaciones?

*No sé, si legalmente están obligados a presentar esa información deberías poder denunciar.*

pues ya los ves como van cambiando la sede y los números de cuenta....

*El cambiar de sede o de cuentas bancarias, de momento, no es ilegal. 
Que te pueda dar mala espina a tí, es respetable, pero ilegal, NO ES.*

lo que te dice la CNMV es que recuperes tu dinero y que ellos lo advierten como chiringuito, estudiaran el caso, hasta día de hoy por lo que sabemos no pueden hacer mas que trasmitir a BAFIN que inicia otra investigación dado que la sede estaba en Alemania y JF se va a Holanda con un grueso sustancial de sus movimientos en cryptos, y lo que ello conlleva para el control pero todo bien muy licito muy limpio claro que si como no invertirías ahí e Guarren.

*Guarren invirtió y se sacó lo suyo. Y tiene una plantita, por las risas. Si me sobra algo después de pagar la Renta, no descarto volver a meter una cantidad sustancial y colgarlo aquí*

lo raro es que JF si fuese una empresa legitima no denuncie por difamaciones , es muy raro que lidien los caza referidos con este tipo de hilos y no la empresa, y eso de que es porque somos/eres un mindundi no se lo cree nadie Guarren

*Si todas las empresas denunciasen a quienes les ponen a caldo en las redes sociales / foros / TV... no hay abogados/juzgados en toda España para atender tanto trabajo.

Por 10k de mierda ni te miran a la cara. A los que han ido a plantaciones le pedían 50k.*


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> 
> *Que pena, el primero de los mensajes tenía un tono muy correcto, propio de un intercambio de ideas, y luego hasta bajado al barro. Y no tenías porqué, ya que no lo necesitas, y creo, antes bien, que desacredita tus legítimas opiniones. Las formas también son importantes.*
> 
> ...




para nada ,escocer el venir advirtiendo que es un ponzi?
mare meva Guarren que distorsionada tu realidad


tengo tiempo para malgastar con ponzeros =*
y no me cuesta nada ayudar un poco dado que conozco el sector que dice trabajar JF...

lo cierto es que soy asiduo a otro foro y reapareció el tema de JF y este hilo por allí y vine a conocer intrépidos HIMBERSORES
por las risas Guarren esto si por las risas.

hay gente que no solo busca un beneficio económico, a mi JF ni me va ni me viene pero me da pena que gente incauta caiga ahí y pierda lo poco que tiene es mejor advertir que bailar el agua.....y la imagen que dejaran del sector entre estos jovenes HIMBERSORES....

ciertamente sabiendo que es una estafa y que el día que desaparezca tengas 4000€ de algún alma cándida menos avispado que tu te reafirmara en tus ideales pero personalmente me das pena Guarren.

una cosa es que me tome las molestias que imagino que tu no has echo, comunicar a la CNMV
preguntar a portugal si sabores purpura tenia licencia
y otra es yo gastar de verdad dinero y recursos para que ati no te estafen amego!

pero si JF paga con cryptos a sus "partners" "socios" ya sabes tu que declarar poquito ni aquí ni en Colombia ni tumbuctu!



JF realizaba contratos? nos enseñas el tuyo? si no como va a retirar este himbersor sus dineros?


lo que si podemos observar es que a JF la están investigando en varios sitios, y últimamente han ocurrido cosas muy raras "pruebas de estrés"
entre los rebaños ponzis la pagina caída varios días , retiros parados, movimientos muy raros en las wallets...
ahora otra vez secuestrados otros 3 meses los dineros ya veremos que ocurre...
parece que cada día es un día menos xD

hay Guarren


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006948



Eres bastante incrédulo, tio. Yo cuando tengo que retirar dinero con mi broker debo grabarme a mi mismo haciendo el pino, con el DNI colgado de una oreja, una ristra de ajos en la otra, y cantando la marsellesa.

Son métodos de verificación que cualquier empresa internacional seria usa. Lo que pasa es que Juicyfields todavía no ha implementado su sistema RSA avanzado que es lo que tiene mi broker.

En pocos meses seguro que Juicyfields empieza a implementar estas medidas tan serias.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@Ernest77

para nada ,escocer el venir advirtiendo que es un ponzi?

*Escocer que no se haya cumplido tu predicción casi dos años después. Lo del coste de oportunidad de haber metido en ese momento ni hablamos.*

mare meva Guarren que distorsionada tu realidad

*Mientras esté distorsionada mi realidad y no mi cuenta bancaria, me sirve.*

tengo tiempo para malgastar con ponzeros =*

*Se agradece compañero, yo también te quiero.*

y no me cuesta nada ayudar un poco dado que conozco el sector que dice trabajar JF...

*Así podrías poner números sobre la mesa y hacer una previsión de cuando crees que va a chapar. ESTOY MUY INTERESADO EN SABER CUANTO RECORRIDO LE VES A ESTO. ¿Medio año? ¿Un año? ¿Cinco? *

lo cierto es que soy asiduo a otro foro y reapareció el tema de JF y este hilo por allí y vine a conocer intrépidos HIMBERSORES
por las risas Guarren esto si por las risas.

*Da gusto gente como tú, desinteresada en tiempo y esfuerzo . *

hay gente que no solo busca un beneficio económico, a mi JF ni me va ni me viene pero me da pena que gente incauta caiga ahí y pierda lo poco que tiene es mejor advertir que bailar el agua.....y la imagen que dejaran del sector entre estos jovenes HIMBERSORES....

*De todo se aprende. Sofico, Rumasa, Forum... Si JF es Ponzi, el tiempo lo dirá.*

ciertamente sabiendo que es una estafa y que el día que desaparezca tengas 4000€ de algún alma cándida menos avispado que tu te reafirmara en tus ideales pero personalmente me das pena Guarren.

*Son 4700. A mí me da pena no haber metido más.*

una cosa es que me tome las molestias que imagino que tu no has echo, comunicar a la CNMV

Yo soy honesto diciendo que tu *NO* tengo pruebas para decir que *NO *es Ponzi.
Repito, si tú *SI* tienes pruebas de que *SI *es PONZI, adelante.

preguntar a portugal si sabores purpura tenia licencia
y otra es yo gastar de verdad dinero y recursos para que ati no te estafen amego!

*Gracias por preocuparte amigo. Sinceramente no me he estudiado la documentación de los socios/partners/proveedores que JF declara tener. No necesito ese grado de conocimiento por 10000 pavos.*

pero si JF paga con cryptos a sus "partners" "socios" ya sabes tu que declarar poquito ni aquí ni en Colombia ni tumbuctu!
Ver archivo adjunto 1007023


*Ya tengo suficiente con llevar mi contabilidad, como para preocuparme de la de otros. *

JF realizaba contratos?

*Yo, lo único que tengo es un justificante de haber realizado un ingreso. YO NO HE FIRMADO NADA.*

nos enseñas el tuyo?

*No tengo contrato. Cada vez que compras plantas tienes únicamente algo como esto.*




si no como va a retirar este himbersor sus dineros?

*Yo esperé 108 días y pude "vender" esas plantas-pagarés. Me apareció un saldo en la plataforma, escogí la forma de retirada SEPA, metí el IBAN de mi cuenta y "voilá", apareció pasta en mi cc.*

lo que si podemos observar es que a JF la están investigando en varios sitios, y últimamente han ocurrido cosas muy raras "pruebas de estrés"

*Si no están haciendo las cosas correctamente, me parece fantástico que les caiga el paquete correspondiente.*

entre los rebaños ponzis la pagina caída varios días , retiros parados, movimientos muy raros en las wallets...

*Los rebaños, mientras cobren, se quedarán en el redil. De la página caída ya no se acuerda casi nadie. Y lo de las wallets, pues ya sabes, entra pasta, sale pasta.. pero la gente sigue cobrando.*

ahora otra vez secuestrados otros 3 meses los dineros ya veremos que ocurre...

*No lo pillo. ¿Quién tiene secuestrado ese dinero 3 meses? Secuestrado es que te lo han quitado. Yo cuando he tenido dinero en depósitos o inversiones lo he tenido INDISPONIBLE. Habla con propiedad tío, no te cuesta nada.*

parece que cada día es un día menos xD

*Confieso que lo del xD te da un aire más juvenil. No me creo que seas del 77 jeje*

hay Guarren
Anda, quita del ignore a finanzas manu y nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> *Yo, lo único que tengo es un justificante de haber realizado un ingreso. YO NO HE FIRMADO NADA.*
> 
> lo que si podemos observar es que a JF la están investigando en varios sitios, y últimamente han ocurrido cosas muy raras "pruebas de estrés"
> ...



*Escocer que no se haya cumplido tu predicción casi dos años después. *

es mas bien lo contrario Guarren
capte que era un ponzi justo cuando empezó, al igual que BITHEMP.

bithemp entro a explicarse y acabo cerrando....

JF se mudo a Alemania xD


*Lo del coste de oportunidad de haber metido en ese momento ni hablamos. *

Cuando se vea que es un ponzi , entenderás que ese dinero es ilegitimo, se lo de volverás a sus dueños?

lo que para ti es una oportunidad yo lo veo como contribuir a la vida del ponzi y en consecuencia ayudar a que la bola sea mas grande con el aumento de afectados que conlleva 




*Así podrías poner números sobre la mesa y hacer una previsión de cuando crees que va a chapar. ESTOY MUY INTERESADO EN SABER CUANTO RECORRIDO LE VES A ESTO. ¿Medio año? ¿Un año? ¿Cinco? *

hace unos días lo intentamos pero tu gran amigo el egipcio decía que no tenia mucho sentido,
si hace el unos justificando los números de JF pásamelos que del ignore no sale además de pelma creo que es deficiente.
es que a JF no hay por donde agarrarlas ni en numero de plantas, ni de himbersores, ni fondos NADA.

Determinar la duración de un ponzi es casi como acertar en la quiniela....
la maneja el calvo y el de los perritos calientes y como bien dices no tenéis ningún tipo de vinculación mas que ese recibo/pagare
y unos números en una web de JF

se acabara cuando les paren los pies o cuando se invierta la pirámide no es complejo de comprender...
y con esos rendimientos pues que quieres que te diga

cada día es un día menos Guarren ^^

secuestrar es cuando el dinero no lo tienes disponible, pero tampoco tienes ninguna seguridad de poder recuperarlo ni nadie que te ampare xD

el 77 es un numero mas cercano al IQ del colega egipcio que a mi fecha de nacimiento.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@Ernest77 aka Pinocho.

es mas bien lo contrario Guarren
capte que era un ponzi justo cuando empezó, al igual que BITHEMP.
bithemp entro a explicarse y acabo cerrando....
JF se mudo a Alemania xD

*Pinocho, ya sé que debe joder ver como pasa el tren y no lo pillas porque tienes un bloqueo mental y no da para más. No te culpo, eres así y te queremos igual.*

Cuando se vea que es un ponzi , entenderás que ese dinero es ilegitimo, se lo de volverás a sus dueños?

*A ver a ver, ¿quién determina la legitimidad de unas ganancias? 

¿Las gasolineras inflando los precios cuando baja el barril de petróleo o las eléctricas con beneficios caídos del cielo? Diles Tú primero qué sus beneficios son ilegítimos y no les pagues*.

*Iré a la estación de servicio a decirles que sus beneficios son ilegítimos. Palabra de Pinocho *

lo que para ti es una oportunidad yo lo veo como contribuir a la vida del ponzi y en consecuencia ayudar a que la bola sea mas grande con el aumento de afectados que conlleva

Espera, que me voy a por un paquete de kleenex, a llorar.

Determinar la duración de un ponzi es casi como acertar en la quiniela....

*Vamos, que no te mojas, Pinochín. Pensaba que ya que tenías tanto conocimiento del mercado las empresas rivales despedazarían a JF o denunciarían por competencia desleal... Entonces, puede durar entre hoy y 99 años. *

la maneja el calvo y el de los perritos calientes y como bien dices no tenéis ningún tipo de vinculación mas que ese recibo/pagare
y unos números en una web de JF

se acabara cuando les paren los pies o cuando se invierta la pirámide no es complejo de comprender...

*¿Casi dos años y aún no se ha invertido? Ay Pinocho, que hace un mes decía que petaba...*

y con esos rendimientos pues que quieres que te diga

*Casi queda mejor no decir nada, a decir que no tienes ni puta idea.*

cada día es un día menos Guarren ^^

*Ay Pinocho, pena me da del que te haya hecho caso estos casi dos añitos. Si hubieras metido 10k por las risas a saber lo que tendrías ya...*

secuestrar es cuando el dinero no lo tienes disponible, pero tampoco tienes ninguna seguridad de poder recuperarlo ni nadie que te ampare xD

*Tienes razón. Mi amigo tiene secuestrados 10000 euros en acciones de IAG. Ahora valen la mitad, no me reí de él por respeto. Pero le diré el símil.*

el 77 es un numero mas cercano al IQ del colega egipcio que a mi fecha de nacimiento.

*No te columpies Pinocho que tu ortografía no es para tirar cohetes. 

Una cosa es que se te vaya una letra con el móvil pero las mayúsculas al principio de las frases... que menos joder. 

Ya no hablemos del verbo "haber" que lo tienes machacado. 

Y las tildes, colocación de la "h"... pero vamos, si eres de la LOGSE, estás perdonado. Aún menos mal que no escribes lenguaje sms.

Te leo y me viene esta imagen a la cabeza.*


X


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 aka Pinocho.




Pinocho, ya sé que debe joder ver como pasa el tren y no lo pillas porque tienes un bloqueo mental y no da para más. No te culpo, eres así y te queremos igual.

*tienes una concepción errónea, no pasa el tren te has subido en un ponzi y has saltado a tiempo =**

A ver a ver, ¿quién determina la legitimidad de unas ganancias? 

*la legitimidad de esos beneficios son la forma de obtenerlos, y mediante una estafa ponzi pues que quieres que te diga...*

Vamos, que no te mojas, Pinochín. Pensaba que ya que tenías tanto conocimiento del mercado las empresas rivales despedazarían a JF o denunciarían por competencia desleal... Entonces, puede durar entre hoy y 99 años. 

*es que te vuelves a equivocar te sale la vena egipcia cuando quedas en ridículo 
Juicifielfds no opera en el sector ergo no es un competidor Papafrita! xD*

¿Casi dos años y aún no se ha invertido? Ay Pinocho, que hace un mes decía que petaba...

*la pirámide probablemente se haya invertido ya y de ahí todos los problemas pero como apenas de datos JF pues es casi imposible de contrastar...*

Casi queda mejor no decir nada, a decir que no tienes ni puta idea.

*eso es lo que te dijeron mientras te presentaron el proyecto JF y tu directito a meter 10k anda Guarren me pides mas a mi que al ponzi que te a pagado las camisetas^^*

Ay Pinocho, pena me da del que te haya hecho caso estos casi dos añitos. Si hubieras metido 10k por las risas a saber lo que tendrías ya...

*yo no himbierto por las risas y te aseguro que no me van mal las cosas no necesito rendimientos de un PONZI 

el 77 es un numero mas cercano al IQ del colega egipcio que a mi fecha de nacimiento.*

No te columpies Pinocho que tu ortografía no es para tirar cohetes. 

Una cosa es que se te vaya una letra con el móvil pero las mayúsculas al principio de las frases... que menos joder. 

Ya no hablemos del verbo "haber" que lo tienes machacado. 

Y las tildes, colocación de la "h"... pero vamos, si eres de la LOGSE, estás perdonado. Aún menos mal que no escribes lenguaje sms.




*entiendo que eras mas de letras si , xD 

anda Guarren que mis faltas ortográficas no te quiten la seguridad en tu ponzi gracias al que vas a pagar los impuestos *


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

tienes una concepción errónea, no pasa el tren te has subido en un ponzi y has saltado a tiempo =*

*Pinocho, la concepción es subjetiva. La tuya no es mejor que la mía y viceversa. *

la legitimidad de esos beneficios son la forma de obtenerlos, y mediante una estafa ponzi pues que quieres que te diga...

*Pinocho. ¿Eres tú el que da los certificados de legitimidad? Ah, coño, gracias por avisar.*

es que te vuelves a equivocar te sale la vena egipcia cuando quedas en ridículo
Juicifielfds no opera en el sector ergo no es un competidor Papafrita! xD

*Pinocho, llevas casi (2) dos años predicando en el desierto y lo que te queda. Y sin ganar un puto duro. Y se lo dices a alguien que se subió y bajó del tren con pasta. ¿Dónde tengo que firmar para seguir haciendo el ridículo así?*

la pirámide probablemente se haya invertido ya y de ahí todos los problemas pero como apenas de datos JF pues es casi imposible de contrastar...

*Habla con propiedad Pinocho. No empieces con artimañas como "probablemente", "todo es posible", "...pero me puedo equivocar". Veo que has hecho el curso de "Hablar y no decir nada".*

eso es lo que te dijeron mientras te presentaron el proyecto JF y tu directito a meter 10k anda Guarren me pides mas a mi que al ponzi que te a pagado las camisetas^^

*¿Para 10k de mierda tengo que echarme semanas de estudio?* *A ver si aprendes a escribir. Se escribe "ha pagado". Entre que escribes mal y eres un Pinocho, ya estás perdiendo puntos.*

yo no himbierto por las risas y te aseguro que no me van mal las cosas no necesito rendimientos de un PONZI* 

Y yo tampoco los necesitaba pero vamos, entre que los gane otro y los gane yo, pues prefiero ser yo. No voy a ser un Pinocho y mentir.*

entiendo que eras mas de letras si , xD

*Ahí me has dado, Pinocho. 


*

anda Guarren que mis faltas ortográficas no te quiten la seguridad en tu ponzi gracias al que vas a pagar los impuestos

*Pinocho, he hecho una consulta en la AEAT para ver si los ingresos por PONZI, al ser ilegítimos, no tributan. A lo mejor has creado doctrina y no lo sabes.

Ojalá me llegara con el Ponzi para pagar impuestos. ¿Tú sabes lo que se paga al heredar de tío a sobrino? Eso daría para otro hilo.*


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> tienes una concepción errónea, no pasa el tren te has subido en un ponzi y has saltado a tiempo =*
> 
> *Pinocho, la concepción es subjetiva. La tuya no es mejor que la mía y viceversa. *
> 
> ...




aun me das mas pena entonces Guarren, con carrera e invirtiendo en ponzis 
mas aun todo el día defendiéndolo, repreguntando lo que deberías saber por tus estudios 
te has desacreditado tu solo Guarren =*

entiendo que buscabas lo contrario pero vaya.....xD

que solo te quede esto o que incluso creas que me molesta.....lo jodido es introducirte en estafas y salir a tiempo, es legitimo pues que quieres que te diga...
dice mucho de ti
mare meva!!

pues ponte a calcular de 77 al IQ de tu compañero igual sacas algo,

me encanta cuando te enfadas, empiezas a enseñar verdades =*

tu crees que JF habrá agarrado tanto capital como Arbistar Kuailian o alguno de estos que surgieron a la par? NO

será por foros como este =*

lo que si tenemos claro es que a los cazareferidos se les puede denunciar cuando la estafa explota 

En la consulta coméntales que es un dinero de una empresa advertida por la CNMV y adjúntales toda esa documentación que pese a tus estudios, te parece razonable para invertir en JF 

lo de pedir la auditoria ya? pa que no ? en el fondo tienes seguro que es un ponzi


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007363
> *



Ésto lo explica todo, la verdad.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

aun me das mas pena entonces Guarren, con carrera e invirtiendo en ponzis

*Mientras el resultado sea positivo, no veo pega alguna, Pinocho*.

mas aun todo el día defendiéndolo, repreguntando lo que deberías saber por tus estudios

*Yo DEMUESTRO las cosas. Tú puedes ser un casapapis, pero me haces amena la tarde y me diviertes. No enfades Pinochín. 

Además, en ningún momento de la carrera me dijeron que no ESPECULASE. ¿Entonces cómo funcionan los mercados de valores? *

te has desacreditado tu solo Guarren =*

*Que venga de Pinocho como tú me honra, muchas gracias*.

entiendo que buscabas lo contrario pero vaya.....xD

*Para nada. 

Pero me pareció gracioso que dijeras lo de que era de letras. 

Se puede tener buena ortografía y saber matemáticas financieras o contabilidad. No está reñida una cosa con la otra.

Por lo visto, en tu caso, ni lo uno, ni lo otro*.

que solo te quede esto o que incluso creas que me molesta.....lo jodido es introducirte en estafas y salir a tiempo, es legitimo pues que quieres que te diga...

*Gracias tío, ya me has subido el ánimo. Tú también eres un crack, mentirosín pero crack.*

pues ponte a calcular de 77 al IQ de tu compañero igual sacas algo,

*¿Pero él y yo no éramos ya misma persona? *

me encanta cuando te enfadas, empiezas a enseñar verdades =*

*Me enfadan las faltas de ortografía. Que no tengas visión económica o ambición, ya es problema del animal*.

tu crees que JF habrá agarrado tanto capital como Arbistar Kuailian o alguno de estos que surgieron a la par? NO

*¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que JF es opaco y es imposible de saber a ciencia cierta el capital- socios - afectados? En este hilo somos cuatro amigos y escribimos siempre los mismos. No te flipes, Pinocho.*

será por foros como este =*

*Y por los vídeos en YouTube de "Alerta Estafa JF" con 500 visualizaciones. Esos también hacen mucho. *

que si tenemos claro es que a los cazareferidos se les puede denunciar cuando la estafa explota

*Bueno. Si es en verdad se verá en su momento. ¿Tienes fuentes de eso o lo has leído en telegram? En cualquier caso, yo de eso no gasto.*

En la consulta coméntales que es un dinero de una empresa advertida por la CNMV y adjúntales toda esa documentación que pese a tus estudios, te parece razonable para invertir en JF

*Te voy a adelantar lo que me van a contestar, "Paga esclavo".

Como tanto la compra de plantas - pagarés como la retirada ha sido por banco, va a tocar rascarse el bolsillo.

El haber cursado unos estudios no impide ser ESTAFADO. La avaricia no entiende de nivel socio económico o cultural. Lo que pasa es que un 158% anual es la ostia y pocos se resisten. *

lo de pedir la auditoria ya?

*Ráscate el bolsillo y compra (1) flash. En el instante a que te confirmen la compra se la pides.*

pa que no?

*Si no lo hice cuando tenía 200 plantas- pagarés, ahora que tengo 1...*

en el fondo tienes seguro que es un ponzi

*No te voy a negar que lo he pensado. Y el 99% de los que entran lo piensa. Pero la avaricia puede con todas las reservas mentales...

¿Yo me metí pensando que era o podía ser un Ponzi? SI.

¿Sigo pensando que lo eso puede serlo? A VECES. Lo que sucede es que, aparentemente, todo va sobre ruedas, y claro.

¿Volvería a meter 10k dentro a día de hoy? Seguramente NO. 

Pero eso es por mi mentalidad de "pájaro en mano" y, aunque no te lo creas, AVERSIÓN AL RIESGO. 

PD. Si revienta, va a haber afectados de toda clase y estatus, no lo dudes. 

PD. 2. Repasa las normas básicas de ortografía y puntuación, joder.*


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ésto lo explica todo, la verdad.



El que vale vale, y si no a Empresariales.

Y escribe tú también bien. Que es gratis.

"Ésto" está en desuso.

PD. No hagas caso, el título es photoshop, soy finanzas manu troleando.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@David_St ¿No me jodas que también eres A2 con 6 trienios, 7 en diciembre?

Ah, coño, que con ese papel me limpio el culo y me sobra la mitad jajaja.

¿Presumir de un certificado de profesionalidad? JAJAJAJA Lo que me faltaba por ver. 

Pon el carnet de coche también joder jajaja y una etiqueta de Anís del Mono.

Ya puedes cuidar bien la FIXIE, es lo único que vas a conducir en tu vida.v


Tengo un amigo que vende caravanas y autocaravanas, por si quieres salir de casapapis.


PD. Estuve en el twenty el viernes pasado, pero entre las teles viejas, aunque con buena música, y las camareras desganadas (aunque guapas) de la planta de arriba, no me quedaron ganas de volver.


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *cada día es un día menos*



«*Queda un día menos* para que esa obligación se levante». 
El presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez*, evitó este miércoles dar una fecha para el fin del uso obligatorio de la mascarilla en interiores en España

¿Presidente?


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@David_St

*Ehhh. ANALFABETO PERO CON PLAZA A2 y nivel 26. *

Y *23* días de vacaciones y *11* de Asuntos Particulares.

*¿Un certificado de profesionalidad sirve para opositar?*

Por sí mismo, un certificado de profesionalidad *NO SIRVE *para opositar. Así, aunque estos certificados puedan acreditar ciertos conocimientos o competencias equivalentes a determinados títulos de FP, esto solo es así *a efectos laborales*.

Por tanto, a efectos de titulación académica, no existe esa equivalencia directa. No obstante, sí pueden tener utilidad dentro de un proceso de convalidación de estudios.

En consecuencia, para oposiciones del grupo C1 necesitaréis un título de *Bachiller o Técnico de Formación Profesional*.

No se admite un simple certificado de profesionalidad.

Spoiler. Has perdido un año de tu vida.

¿Cobarde? Si has sido tú el que me has puesto en ignore.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> «*Queda un día menos* para que esa obligación se levante».
> El presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez*, evitó este miércoles dar una fecha para el fin del uso obligatorio de la mascarilla en interiores en España
> 
> ¿Presidente?



De mi empresa si =*

cada vez entiendo mas tu postura y tu afluencia a los ponzi, es lo que da el no poder aspirar a mas acabas convertido en un Guarren Buffet

o intento al menos ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> De mi empresa si =*
> 
> cada vez entiendo mas tu postura y tu afluencia a los ponzi, es lo que da el no poder aspirar a mas acabas convertido en un Guarren Buffet
> 
> o intento al menos ^^



Apenas sabes escribir, vas a ser presidente de algo. 

Como no sea de la Comunidad de Vecinos (por delegación de tus padres).

Cabrón, que me está doliendo la cara de la risa.

Como trol, reconozco que eres de los mejores que conozco. Felicidades Pinocho.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Apenas sabes escribir, vas a ser presidente de algo.
> 
> Como no sea de la Comunidad de Vecinos (por delegación de tus padres).
> 
> ...



pa que veas como esta el mundo ^^ 
y tu fiándote de JF XD 

Guarren tu casa entra en una planta de la mía =*


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@David_St 

FUNCIVAGO QUE SE LEVANTA A LAS 6 DE LA MAÑANA PARA ESCRIBIR AQUÍ.

*No sabía que había que escribir en el intervalo horario que te saliera de los cojones.*

TRABAJO NORMALMENTE 2 DÍAS A LA SEMANA. CONTROLO LA EMPRESA. EL RESTO LO HACEN LOS DEMÁS.

*Ser casapapis no es trabajar. Y que te hagan la comida y la cama no significa que sean tus empleados.*

¿Un certificado de profesionalidad sirve para opositar?

*SIRVE PARA DARTE CLASES A TI. MIRA EL BOE.

Podrás dar clase, pero FIRMAR, no puedes FIRMAR UNA POLLA CON VINAGRE.*

NO NECESITO OPOSITAR. TENGO MEJOR CERTIFICADO QUE TÚ Y LO HICE PARA FORTALECER MI ESTRATEGIA EN LA EMPRESA. MIRA A EMILIO DURÓ Y ESPABILA.

Ostia. Gran humorista, pero los hay mejores.




Spoiler. Has perdido un año de tu vida.

*Y TÚ COMO MÍNIMO 3.

Te mentiría si dijese que todas las ASIGNATURAS las uso en el día a día, pero la Contabilidad de Costes, Dirección Comercial, Contabilidad Financiera, Marketing y algunas otras, sí que me han servido. 

También mencionar las borracheras en San Pepe y San Teleco, además de tener un nivel aceptable de Mus, Brisca y Tute Subastado. *

¿Cobarde? Si has sido tú el que me has puesto en ignore.

*Si ya te pones todo loco en el foro, paso de que me montes una escenita en público. Pásate por el Sinatra este sábado y te invito a una birra. 

YA QUE DICES QUE NO ERES UN LEGO EN LA MATERIA, ME HARÍAS UN DAFO SOBRE JUICYFIELDS?

No lo hice cuando metí 10k, lo voy a hacer ahora. ¿Estamos locos o que? Cada persona que tenga intención de meterse debe hacer el suyo. 

Además, yo no sería objetivo porque ya he estado dentro y salí con resultado positivo. Tendría sesgo de confirmación casi seguro.

A QUE NO TE SALEN LAS CUENTAS?

¿Qué cuentas? No hay cuentas anuales que analizar. Si las consigues y me pasas enlace, te prometo echarles un ojo. *


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> pa que veas como esta el mundo ^^
> y tu fiándote de JF XD
> Guarren tu casa entra en una planta de la mía =*



Para mi trol Pinocho favorito:

1. Tu autocaravana no tiene la condición de casa.

2. Por muy grande que sea tu autocaravana, no creo que supere en superficie a mi vivienda habitual.

3. Casi mejor que vivas en una A/C, así no pagas IBI, derramas, ni aguantas vecinos. Y al poner porno, no tienes que preocuparte de hace ruido.

*Enhorabuena, triunfador PINOCHÍN. *


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Para mi trol Pinocho favorito:
> 1. Tu autocaravana no tiene la condición de casa.
> 
> 2. Por muy grande que sea tu autocaravana, no creo que supere en superficie a mi vivienda habitual.
> ...



el ibi no pasa de 500 e tampoco es tanto y vecinos no tengo listin
otra cosa serás tu en tu pisico ^^

me reafirmo tu casa mide mas de 90m2? podía tener dos y media en mi casa ,son 3 plantas para calentarlas me gasto la mitad de tu sueldo y mas como esta el gas...

en el terreno podríamos hacer mas de 28 =)

pero la autocaravana no me la he podido comprar, estoy pensando en camperizar una renault master, ya se que no tiene el mismo cache pero a mi me vale

prioridades Guarren =*

PD no ingresar en ponzis y menos defenderlos.... y entradito en años pues ya....en fin.

Gracias por alegrarte Guarren!


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

@David_St 

Las cucarachas al Sinatra y los famosos (excepto Philip Plein) al Twenty.

*Vaya vaya. Te gusta el postureo eh. Pues cuidadito con las tías que frecuentan el Twenty porque como te pregunten que estudies y sueltes 

- Yo, es que tengo un certificado de profesionalidad, pero vamos, que es igual a 3 años de universidad

Se van a escuchar las risas hasta en el FERRÉ.*

Emilio Duró

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas por la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona y por la Escuela Superior de Administración y Dirección de Empresas (ESADE). Máster en Administración de Empresas por ESADE.

*Que sí, que ya sé que eres bueno con el Control + C y Control + V. ¿También lo pones en el CV?*

Vamos, igualito que tu CV: Himbersor en Juicyfields con un capital de 50€.

*Amigo. Yo ya tengo mi vida hecha. La pirámide de Maslow (si has "hestudiado" algo) ya está cubierta. Y libre de cargas. *

Venga, ya que no sabes hacer un DAFO,

*Gratis y para tí, NO. Hazlo tú, y opinamos todos. Y así vemos si te han regalado el CERTIFICADO DE PROFESIONALIDAD. Es que joder, hasta el nombre da risa. *

vete a cenar y para cama, que mañana toca madrugar.

*No soy de cenar, pero gracias por preocuparte. Mañana si tienes cole o debes pasarte por el SEPE, no te olvides la pasta para el Vitrasa, o mejor, vete con la FIXIE, que con el carril bici llegas en nada.*


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

*E*l ibi no pasa de 500 e tampoco es tanto y vecinos no tengo list*í*n*.
O*tra cosa serás tu en tu pisico ^^

*¿No pagas ni 500 pavos de IBI? ¿Vives en la España profunda? Lo digo sin retintín.

¿M*e reafirmo tu casa mide mas de 90m2? *P*odía tener dos y media en mi casa ,son 3 plantas para calentarlas me gasto la mitad de tu sueldo y m*á*s como esta el gas...

*¿Solo 3 plantas? Pocas me parecen, pero vamos, si a tí te llegan*.

*E*n el terreno podríamos hacer m*á*s de 28 =)

Te falta un cero y un ocho, podrías hacer *288*. 

*P*ero la autocaravana no me la he podido comprar, estoy pensando en camperizar una renault master, ya s*é* que no tiene el mismo cache pero a mi me vale

*Te recomiendo caravana Dethleffs. Es la que tuve yo. Le metes un "mover" y va de la leche. Estuve en Sangulí Salou, en Camping La Marina y varios por Portugal y Francia y se portó muy muy bien.*

prioridades Guarren =*

*Haces de puta madre, lo importante es ser feliz*.

PD no ingresar en ponzis y menos defenderlos.... 

*Si vuelvo a meter si sale bien, ¿qué problema hay? Vida solo hay una. 
Evidentemente, meter lo que se esté dispuesto a perder, nada de animaladas ni pedir préstamos. ESO NO.*

y entradito en años pues ya....en fin.
*Que cabrón, me queda media vida laboral,jaja. Como no tengo Charo que me ladre me follo la pasta como quiero, en Ponzis, scorts... y aún así ahorro un pico al año.*

Gracias por alegrarte Guarren!

*De nada Pinochín.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 Mar 2022)

*WAUUUU!!!! A NO GUAU!!!

Solo puedo leer a Alex, esto ha estado movidito  
He tenido que cerrar sesión para leer los mensajes como dijo el SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS

No vaciles mas que vives con tus padres 

YO ESTUDIE EN UNO PARECIDO A ESTE COLEGIO



NO VACIELES TANTO  Y NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO *


----------



## Ernest77 (31 Mar 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *E*l ibi no pasa de 500 e tampoco es tanto y vecinos no tengo list*í*n*.
> O*tra cosa serás tu en tu pisico ^^
> 
> *¿No pagas ni 500 pavos de IBI? ¿Vives en la España profunda? Lo digo sin retintín.
> ...



se vive tranquilo Guarren no esta mal

el terreno rustico poco se paga es lo que tiene Guarren

si son 3 plantas a dos alturas,(entras a pie a la bajera y a la 1 planta) bajera entreplanta y medio piso arriba, es decir esta abierta la planta baja entiendes Guarren?

esta elegante cuando la limpie bien te tiro unas fotos no te enfades anda =*

a mi que tu himbiertas en ponzis y te lo fundas en lumis mas que otra cosa me da gracia y pena a partes iguales pero WELCOME SIGLO XXI , pero buscar cada mínimo argumento retorcerlo intentando generar veracidad hacia el mismo te resta mucho desde mi punto de vista con todo lo instruido que pareces estar

de haber tenido un hijo ahora estaría en la edad de entrar en JF o casi casi que no exigen KYC!
no seas cínico y deja de pensar solo en dinero es un ponzi a todas luces y lo sabes y aun así lo defiendes

Guarren!!
descansa =*

PD has enseñado mas documentos tu hoy que JF en 2 años xD


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

************ dijo:


> *WAUUUU!!!! A NO GUAU!!!
> 
> Solo puedo leer a Alex, esto ha estado movidito
> He tenido que cerrar sesión para leer los mensajes como dijo el SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS
> ...



Pues el mío es casi igual. Deben ser de esos de principios de los 70. No se gastaron mucho en planos. jaja


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

se vive tranquilo Guarren no esta mal

*Es genial, eso de no escuchar coches y estar en plena naturaleza, de verdad que te envidio. *

el terreno rustico poco se paga es lo que tiene Guarren

*De puta madre, pero pienso en el trabajo que debe dar tenerlo todo en estado de revista, no lo termino de ver.*

si son 3 plantas a dos alturas,(entras a pie a la bajera y a la 1 planta) bajera entreplanta y medio piso arriba, es decir esta abierta la planta baja entiendes Guarren?

*Si, tiene buena pinta, pero lo que sucede es que mucha gente, al hacerse mayor ya no va a la planta superior y es un desperdicio. Y mola tener sitio, pero depender del coche para todo... Si ahorras en la casa pero te lo gastas en combustible o tiempo de tu vida, estamos en las mismas.*

esta elegante cuando la limpie bien te tiro unas fotos no te enfades anda =*

*No hace falta amigo. Ya te digo, que si tú eres feliz, es lo que importa.*

a mi que tu himbiertas en ponzis y te lo fundas en lumis mas que otra cosa me da gracia y pena a partes iguales pero WELCOME SIGLO XXI , pero buscar cada mínimo argumento retorcerlo intentando generar veracidad hacia el mismo te resta mucho desde mi punto de vista con todo lo instruido que pareces estar

*Hombre, una cosa es tener la titulación o superar un proceso selectivo y otra es estar instruído, pero gracias por el beneficio de la duda.
Como comprenderás, con 50 euros dentro, a mí ME LA SUDA que entre, salga o se quede gente/capital en JF. 
O que chape la web en este mismo momento, pero preferiría que no.
Si de mis intervenciones deduces que yo esté diciendo "ENTRAD INSENSATOS ANTES DE QUE SE ACABE", pues diría que el retorcido eres tú.*

de haber tenido un hijo ahora estaría en la edad de entrar en JF o casi casi que no exigen KYC!

*Si en algún momento tienes un hijo, cuando crezca, tendrá que hacer su vida. 
Y se meterá ostias, económicas, sentimentales,... le podrás aconsejar, pero en algún momento tendrá que tomar sus propias decisiones.*

no seas cínico y deja de pensar solo en dinero es un ponzi a todas luces y lo sabes y aun así lo defiendes

*Joder, soy un materialista y un superficial. La buena vida existe, pero es cara.
Me parece cojonudo que veles por el bien común, y que hagas todas las advertencias y RED FLAGS que quieras, faltaría más, pero joder, al menos, hazlas con fundamento. Lo de los menores y JF no ha estado bien. 

¿Se puede mentir en el formulario de registro de JF? SI 
¿Es culpa de JF que la gente ponga datos inexactos o falsos? NO.
¿Es legalmente exigible que JF exija el KYC? NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA.
¿Sería aconsejale que lo hiciera? NO TENGO OPINIÓN FORMADA AL RESPECTO. A alguna gente le daría más confianza en el proyecto y a otra, que no le gusta estar "fichada" por ninguna empresa, la repelería.*

Guarren!!
descansa =*
*Gracias tío, igualmente.*

PD has enseñado mas documentos tu hoy que JF en 2 años =*
*Pongo casi tantos pantallazos como @David_St , que no es poco*


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 Mar 2022)

*Si el SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTA se refiere a mi, decirle que me hubiese gustado verlo para reírme un rato.

Yo soy mas de OPEL KADETT del 92 el SCOOTER ELÉCTRICO no me convence.

A ver si pone el video que lo veamos todos y ya aprovecho yo para verlo **también**.

Algunos tienen la vida solucionada gracias a los papas pero no por **méritos** propios como muchos.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 Mar 2022)

*Parece que el hilo de Jacobo (Ernest77) no tiene mucho movimiento y se aburre, supongo que por eso viene aquí para seguir haciendo el ridículo.

Si te refieres a mi, con el IQ 77 es demasiado, hazle caso a tu amigo Calamaro y en España es CI

Por cierto me encanta el video de tu amigo Simón Pérez, ¿Por qué las hipotecas fijas son tan convenientes?   



PARECEN UN POCO PERJUDICADOS O TALVEZ ESTEN RESFRIADOS *


----------



## alexdevigo (31 Mar 2022)

NO LO DIGO YO, LO DICE EL BOE. Y NO TENGO CARA DE ESTUDIANTE. AUNQUE APARENTE JOVEN, LA BARBA Y LAS CANAS ME DELATAN.

*Ahora VOY A HABLAR EN SERIO. 
Si peinas canas, y tu máxima formación académica es esa, espero que lo de la empresa sea verdad y te vaya de puta madre, porque para el sector privado por cuenta ajena estás MUERTO
FIN DE HABLAR SERIO.*

QUÉ QUIERES QUE HAGA? QUE ME INVENTE LAS COSAS COMO HACES TÚ?

*Cuentas bancarias, titulaciones, extractos ... creo que no he podido ser más transparente. Si nos viéramos en persona, serías capaz de decir que soy un holograma.*

EL QUE TIENE LA VIDA HECHA SOY YO. PREGÚNTALE AL EGIPCIO LO QUE VIO EN EL VÍDEO.

*Ni idea. Con el audio del italiano, ya me llegó.*

EMPECÉ A HACERLO O ES QUE NO SABES LO QUE ES? TÚ INVIERTES Y NO PIENSAS EN EL DAFO DE LA EMPRESA? QUÉ LE MIRAS A UNA HIMBERSIÓN? EL NÚMERO DE LAMBORGHINIS QUE ALQUILAN?

*¿Pero tú crees que por 10000 euros de mierda yo me voy a rayar la cabeza a niveles estratosféricos como estás haciendo tú? 

A QUIEN PUEDA LEERME: 
- Si después de leer este hilo, albergas la más mínima duda NO TE METAS.
- Si no tienes dudas, pero vas a sufrir 108 días de ansiedad y miedo, NO TE METAS.
- Si no tienes dudas ni vas a sufrir ansiedad, pero NO TIENES DINERO QUE NO TE PUEDAS PERMITIR PERDER, NO TE METAS.*

HOMBRE, CLARO QUE SÍ, VOY AL COLE EN SCOOTER ELÉCTRICO Y CON CASI 50 TACOS.

*Pues más razón para pasarte por el Sinatra, que la media de edad es más alta que en el Twenty a menos que vayas a ver cervatillas, pillín.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (1 Abr 2022)

*SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS, no trates de disimular, te has hecho caquita???

Tranquilo que la **información** esta a salvo conmigo.

Por cierto, yo no he visto **ningún millón tuyo, ponlo que lo veamos y no seas mas fantasma como cuando pusiste los billetes de Andrés** Calamaro   




Hasta mañana, y ya nos cuentas que tal la bolsa de Tokio *


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

@David_St 

YO NO HE DICHO QUE MI MÁXIMA FORMACIÓN SEA ESA. VES COMO INVENTAS COSAS? TE DIGO QUE TU TÍTULO LABORALMENTE VALE MENOS QUE EL MÍO. BUENO, NO LO DIGO YO, ESO ES SABIDO POR TODOS.

*Por eso con ese papel NO te puedes presentar ni para ser CELADOR de hospital jaja. Si tienes mayor formación y sacas ese cutre papel es que directamente rozas la subnormalidad. 

¿Para que alguien con mayor formación se va a molestar en sacarse esa mierda pinchada en un palo? Ah, si, para vacilar en el Twenty       

Cambia de camello, PRIMER AVISO. 
*
TÚ ESTUDIASTE PARA SER UN FUNCIVAGO. YO, PARA GANAR MÁS. QUE TE DIGA EL PANCHITO LOS MILLONES QUE LE DEDIQUÉ

*Funcivago, A2 y nivel 26. Y hoy a la una, pliego y hasta el lunes.

Te has confundido, no tienes MILLONES, se dice MINOLLES. Tenemos a "Hamanzio Hortera" en el hilo y no nos habíamos enterado. Y encima todo en mayúsculas, no hace falta gritar, hombre.*

PERSONALMENTE EN EL VÍDEO. NO LO RESUBO PORQUE NO TOCA DECIR SI UNO LA TIENE MÁS GRANDE QUE EL OTRO, PERO TÚ, TÚ, UN BABOSO COMO EL PANCHITO… LECCIONES A MÍ?*

Lecciones a tí pocas. Con esa mierda de estudios sería del género tonto perder el tiempo. Venga, desayuna pronto, que abre el SEPE en menos de dos horas.*


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Podéis dejar de pelearos e informar sobre el tema ?, Gracias


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Podéis dejar de pelearos e informar sobre el tema ?, Gracias



Buenas:

Sin Novedad. 

- Página funcionando. 
- Gente cobrando.
- Participación programada en Ferias durante los próximos meses.

Si tienes alguna planta, te habrá llegado el último correo con noticias. Si no te llegó te lo copio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rexter (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Podéis dejar de pelearos e informar sobre el tema ?, Gracias



Poca noticia de momento, todo sigue funcionando aún. Pero cada vez con más incongruencias. Como el tema de menores invirtiendo, nulo protocolo de blanqueo de capitales, ninguna firma de contratos, etc.

El regulador alemán sigue con su investigación.

Pero aún sigue en funcionamiento, el dinero entra y sale. Siguen con la propaganda, yendo a ferias con cochazos de alquiler y personal que no tiene ni idea del negocio. Por lo que uno ya se huele por donde va todo, vender humo. 

Cualquiera con cierta experiencia en inversión ya sabe de qué va esto, no dejándose intoxicar por los diversos vendehumos de JF, en este foro tenemos a varios.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> El que vale vale, y si no a Empresariales.
> 
> Y escribe tú también bien. Que es gratis.
> 
> ...



Ni te da para entender el porqué escribo mal a veces. De hecho, casi lo has intuido.

Pero vamos que no hace falta tener un doctorado en Económicas para saber lo que es una Ponzi y lo que no lo es. Ni tan siquiera el titulito de ADE, que como tú mismo has escrito, es de pintaycolorea. Es, literalmente, la titulación de quienes no saben que hacer con su vida, porque los que quieren saber de empresas o se hacen Económicas o se hacen un buen MBA con una carrera técnica.

Pero vamos, que me llegas a decir que has estudiado psicología o magisterio y te creo igual.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ni te da para entender el porqué escribo mal a veces. De hecho, casi lo has intuido.
> 
> Pero vamos que no hace falta tener un doctorado en Económicas para saber lo que es una Ponzi y lo que no lo es. Ni tan siquiera el titulito de ADE, que como tú mismo has escrito, es de pintaycolorea. Es, literalmente, la titulación de quienes no saben que hacer con su vida, porque los que quieren saber de empresas o se hacen Económicas o se hacen un buen MBA con una carrera técnica.
> 
> Pero vamos, que me llegas a decir que has estudiado psicología o magisterio y te creo igual.



*Pero no llores hombre. *

Ya que montas un hilo que es absolutamente *RIDÍCULO, te aguantas.*

Porque cada día que dura JF es una *BOFETADA* a toda esta panda de personajillos que pululan por aquí.

*Son tan valientes que cuando se les confronta, mandan al ignore.*

Cuando se cayó- tiraron la web alguien sacó el champán y lo ha tenido que volver a meter en la nevera. *Menudo PONZI más raro.*

Deberías darnos las gracias por mantener este hilo vivo y que no se pierda en el olvido.

Me encanta que opines sobre titulaciones académicas. Supongo que tú también tendrás un certificado de profesionalidad, que casi equivale a doctorado jaja

*Ahora lo entiendo todo*.

PD. Sé perfectamente lo que haces tú con tu vida, casi 20.000 mensajes, sal a que te dé el aire, majo. Y luego el trol soy yo jajaja


----------



## finanzasmanu (1 Abr 2022)

*Spannabis 2022 Resumen*​*Durante tres días irrepetibles, Fira de Cornellà fue la sede del regreso de Spannabis, una de las ferias cannábicas más importantes del mundo. Emprendedores, cultivadores y demás figuras de la industria se dieron cita en este espectacular evento para hacer negocios y saber más sobre lo que depara este prometedor mercado. Spannabis fue una auténtica fiesta en la que JuicyFields participó como una de las casi cuatro mil marcas que actuaron como expositoras, convirtiéndose en el centro de atención gracias a todas las actividades y concursos que organizamos durante todo el fin de semana. )ES LO QUE DICE EN LA DESCRIPCION DEL VIDEO EN YOUTUBE, NO LO DIGO YO)*

​


----------



## finanzasmanu (1 Abr 2022)

*PROXIMOS EVENTOS



EL DE MALTA FALTA EN LA IMAGEN ANTERIOR




PROXIMAS EXPOS 




A ver si aguanta el ponzi este año    *​


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Poca noticia de momento, todo sigue funcionando aún. Pero cada vez con más incongruencias. Como el tema de menores invirtiendo, nulo protocolo de blanqueo de capitales, ninguna firma de contratos, etc.
> 
> El regulador alemán sigue con su investigación.
> 
> ...



Se agradece la informacion, es lo importante.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Sin Novedad.
> 
> ...



Tengo bastantes pero aun no termino el proceso en ninguna, para finales de mayo las primeras. Ya contare. Gracias.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Sin Novedad.
> 
> ...



Si, me llego el correo.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

*Vuelve el Rey de los pantallazos. ya era hora. Me estaba aburriendo.*

-Gente menor de edad



*Una persona preguntando = menor de edad que ha metido todos sus ahorros en JF. Y encima ni es menor, que tiene 18 años.*

-Gente con problemas para cobrar



*Gente = ¿1 persona?*

-Gente a la que le han entrado en la cuenta



*Eso también me ha llegado a mí. 




Fue inmediatamente después de que la página volviera a estar activa. Los días 23 y 24 de marzo. Esa clase de correos también me llegan de otras compañías.*

-Gente (a sueldo como Finanzasmаnu, Alexdevigo y OrlandoPT) que inventa socios.



*No te olvides de que también se han pagado a figurantes y visitas a las plantaciones. Además de la presencia en ferias por todo el Globo. Todo photoshop y Deep Fake. Y lo clientes, acercándose a los stands, todos pagados.*

-Gente que dice que sabe de un amigo del primo de la novia de su hermano… bueno, que dicen que lllevan más de 4 años trabajando con Juicyfields y resulta que la empresa se fundó hace 2 años. El otro día, justo cuando lo iban a celebrar, la página se cayó durante más de 3 días.



*Telegramero desinformado que merece total credibilidad. Es como el clásico "me han desaparecido las plantas del invernadero" y resulta que están en el "almacén". Un clásico.*

-Y como no, BaFin vuelve a realizar una advertencia sobre las irregularidades de Juicyfields. La primera advertencia fue realizada el 9 de febrero, diciendo que JF estaba realizando cosas para las que no está regulada… y BaFin prohibió a Juicyfields trabajar desde Juicyfield.io el 7 de marzo a los alemanes. Juicyfields cambia de web en Alemania y BaFin el pasado 30 de marzo vuelve a hacer la misma advertencia pero con la otra página (que terminarán cerrando).

*Y que tú lo veas.*

Teniendo en cuenta que una empresa alemana traslada su sede a Holanda (que no es un cambio, antes pagabas a Juicy Grow y ahora a Juicy Holdings) según dicen ellos… espera que repaso:
-Empresa “alemana”.
-Sede en Holanda.
-Ingresas dinero en una cuenta de Chipre.
-Recibes dinero de una cuenta de Lituania.
-Y sortean un Mini MATRICULADO EN POLONIA pero 15 días después AÚN NO SE CONOCE AL GANADOR.
-Sistema de referidos, como don Plein y el Egipcio, que nunca te hablarán mal de Juicyfield. Eso sí, te dicen que todo de put.. madre, que pagan, que te haces rico… y ellos HIMBIERTEN 50€.

TODO PERFECTO.

*Una empresa cambia de sede y cambia de cuentas bancarias. Paren las rotativas. 
¿Tener una cuenta diferente para los ingresos y otra para los pagos? ME PINCHAN Y NO SANGRO.
Además de lo del MINI no es olvides del ESCÁNDALO del concurso de pinturas?
Yo metí 10k, gané 4.7k y dejé 50 eurillos, totalmente CIERTO.
Además, aunque meta 50k y cobre los beneficios no servirá de nada porque LOS PONZIS al principio pagan blao blao blao

¿En el certificado de profesionalidad has tenido la asignatura de TEORÍA DE LA INVERSIÓN? 
Menuda pérdida de tiempo el de la gente yendo a la universidad pudiendo tener un certificado de profesionalidad
Para que tener médicos si se puede contratar gente con el certificado de profesionalidad de atención sanitaria. *

Continuará…

*Ojalá. Eso significará que JF está contradiciendo toda la lógica de este hilo.*


----------



## Ernest77 (1 Abr 2022)

*¿Qué normativa es aplicable a los concursos y sorteos?*

La normativa aplicable, en este tipo de actividades, engloba varias leyes:


La Ley 34/2002, de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Información y comercio electrónico (LSSI), en cuanto a la forma de ofrecer la información en Internet.
El Real Decreto 439/2007, de 30 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, en cuanto al tratamiento fiscal de premios.
La Ley Orgánica 3/2018, de 5 de diciembre, de Protección de Datos Personales y garantía de los derechos digitales.
El Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1996, de 12 de abril, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual, dependiendo de las finalidades posteriores de la promoción.
La Ley Orgánica 1/1982, de 5 de mayo, sobre protección civil del derecho al honor, a la intimidad personal y familiar y a la propia imagen.

*¿Qué diferencia hay entre un sorteo y un concurso?*

La principal *diferencia* entre este tipo de promociones reside en la fórmula para determinar al ganador.


*Sorteo*: es aquella promoción que tiene un componente aleatorio en la selección del ganador. El ganador se elige al azar, sin necesidad de que el participante desempeñe ninguna acción o actividad concreta.
*Concurso*: es aquella promoción en la que el ganador debe realizar una actividad concreta que luego es calificada, de tal forma que el ganador es elegido a través de un jurado o de una votación, teniendo en cuenta las aptitudes y/o habilidades del participante.


*Sorteo*: es necesario que el organizador cumpla con un requisito previo de pago, a Loterías y Apuestas del Estado o al organismo autonómico equivalente, de una tasa equivalente al *20%* del valor de los premios. Esto aparece recogido en la Ley 13/2011 de Regulación del Juego.
*Concurso*: la obligación anterior no existe.
No obstante, en ambos casos, cuando el valor del premio supere los *300 euros,* se habrá de retener, en concepto de IRPF, el *19%* del valor en el momento de la entrega (es decir, cuando hay ganador).



@alexdevigo
aquí la verdad que JF si que la esta liando un poquito.


esto es que JF hace las cosas bastante mal pero tu te quedas en las nimiedades irrefutables y estas las pasas por alto, y hemos visto que tonto del todo no eres.

no Guarren? esto si ^^










Guía legal para la realización de concursos y sorteos en internet | CYSAE


Los sorteos o concursos realizados a través de internet o de las redes sociales, son un mecanismo muy utilizado por las empresas con la finalidad de...




www.cysae.com


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

@Ernest77 

*Pero Pinocho, sabes usar Google y darle a Control + C y Control + V. No me jodas que tú también tienes el Certificado de Profesionalidad de David.

Si JF se ha metido en un jardín con lo del Mini, pues que aprenda para la siguiente.

Mientras paguen lo que prometen, que se compre la gente sus propios coches. No creo que eso mine su reputación. 
De la caída de la web ya no habla ni DIOS.

Estamos esperando impacientes tus pruebas FEHACIENTES (lo que viene siendo pruebas documentales) de inversión de menores en JF.

Ah, coño, que NO TIENES. 

Ay Pinocho Pinocho, con lo que tú has sido*.


----------



## Ernest77 (1 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> 
> *Pero Pinocho, sabes usar Google y darle a Control + C y Control + V. No me jodas que tú también tienes el Certificado de Profesionalidad de David.
> 
> ...



Aguelo!!

que yo soy milenial, como no voy a saber usar el control+C 

esa no me la esperaba, pensaba que me ibas pillando....

mare meva Guarren.


Con lo de los menores, si.
Y no te puedes quejar te lo admití ipso facto yo no tengo problemas con decir la verdad...

Pero no me negaras que JF tampoco lo sabe y tampoco tiene pruebas..... y* eso si es preocupante*....

hay Guarren se que es viernes, no te fustigues anda que tienes para lumis y una himberson muy rentable =*

pero lo del mini se les puede complicar si... tu bien lo sabes.

PD. decían sortear un remolque de tráiler equipado en la feria de BCN, el 20% de eso es un pico.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *¿Qué normativa es aplicable a los concursos y sorteos?*
> 
> La normativa aplicable, en este tipo de actividades, engloba varias leyes:
> 
> ...





Ernest77 dijo:


> Aguelo!!
> 
> que yo soy milenial, como no voy a saber usar el control+C
> 
> ...



Es la página *69*, es una señal.

Yo no sé porqué se complican la vida. Entre la rentabilidad asombrosa y el boca a boca no lo necesitan.

*Si han hecho algo mal o irregular, que se los follen*.

*Hablando de follar, voy tirando para la T4, que paga JF.*

Disculpa si no te respondo los mensajes hasta mañana. Buenas noches tío.


----------



## finanzasmanu (2 Abr 2022)

*REPUESTA A DAVID_ST*​
*SIGUEN LAS TONTERÍAS:

-Gente menor de edad (CREDIBILIDAD CERO)




-Gente que para cobrar tienen que pasar el KYC




ESTA RECOGIDO EN SU WEB




-Gente que cada vez que entra en su cuenta, JF le envía un email indicando la ip desde la que se ha accedido a la cuenta para que el usuario compruebe que ha sido el, eso brinda mayor seguridad, igual que hace Google.




-Socios colaboradores de JF.
ESTA RECOGIDO EN SU WEB




-Gente que dice que sabe de un amigo del primo de la novia de su hermano… bueno, que dicen que llevan más de 4 años con el ultimo iPhone 13. Ya sabemos la credibilidad que tiene gente desconocida escribiendo en **Telegram**.




-Y como no, BaFin vuelve a supervisar a Juicyfields por el cambio que realizo.




Esto nos da mas tranquilidad, sabiendo que cumple con la legalidad




Lo de Empresa “alemana”, Sede en Holanda, Ingresas dinero en una cuenta de Chipre..... que yo sepa no es ilegal y ya se ha explicado, no inventes mas señor David Stivenson que con 45 años para 46 ya tienes pelos en los huevos, y no vaciles porque cuando tu vienes yo hace rato que volví.


VAMOS A CENTRARNOS EN JUICYFIELDS PARA BUENO O PARA MALO, Y DEJA A UN LADO YA LO PERSONAL, NO AFIRMES NI ACUSES SIN PRUEBAS QUE TENGAN CREDIBILIDAD.


YO HABLO BIEN Y MAL DE JF, PORQUE DECIR 


NO RECOMENDADO INVERTIR EN JUICYFIELDS, INCLUSO DIGO QUE NO ES SEGURO PORQUE NADIE PUEDE GARANTIZAR QUE MAÑANA DESAPAREZCAN Y SE VAYAN CON EL DINERO


NO CREO QUE SEA UN COMENTARIO MUY BUENO Y SI ESTUVIESE A SUELDO ME HUBIERAN DESPEDIDO POR DECIR ESO.


Te recomiendo que busques fuentes mas fiables, también te digo que el 98% son cagadas pero también un 2% has encontrado algo que yo desconocía, por ejemplo que usaron varias imágenes de banco de imágenes (no es importante porque para eso están los bancos de imágenes) y lo de que llevaban 10 años con los contenedores, estoy investigando si es un error o si los que fabrican esos contenedores llevan ese tiempo diseñando y fabricándolos porque hasta lo que yo se JF solo los comercializan.*


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Muchas gracias por informar.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Abr 2022)

*Según este caza referidos si es un servicio de inversión o0*





Como vemos, tiene una base muy solida, en ámbitos legales ^^






usan argumentos como los que no se cansan de repetir por aquí aunque al egipcio ya no lo veo^^ 
ARBISTAR 2.0 Todas las semanas salían en YouTube en su llamada de éxito...Y todo iba bien hasta que dejaron de pagar, como ocurrirá en JF






*YO CREO QUE BAFIN NO DIJO ESO PERO POR MENTIR QUE NO QUEDE XD


JODER QUE SI DABAN LA CARA, NO SE CANSABAN ESO SI DURA COMO EL CEMENTO.*



AL FINAL CIENTOS DE ESTAFADOS Y ELLOS PENDIENTES DE ENTRAR AL TRULLO 











La Policía detiene a Santiago Fuentes, presunto autor de una estafa piramidal


Los agentes lo arrestan en Tenerife, en uno de sus domicilios | También registran otras tres viviendas de su propiedad | Hoy está previsto que pase a disposición judicial




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

Hablando de Arbistar, otra Ponzi como Juicyfields: ArbiStar: Securities Fraud and Elaborate Ponzi Scheme? - BeInCrypto


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Abr 2022)

Mare meva el nivel....




*yo aquí no lo veo especificado, quizás Guarren nos pueda echar un cable....*





pero van bastante cosas mal echas desde JF ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010429
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010430
> ...



*Pinocho, ¿no habíamos quedado en que en vez de llamar "pagaré a 108 días con retribución variable" le llamamos JuicyFlash? 
¿Todavía te crees que hay una planta física real por cada una "digital"?
Si eso es CIERTO, ES QUE TODAVÍA NO HAS ENTENDIDO NADA.

Incluso yo, que no tengo ni certificado de profesionalidad, sé que ESO NO ES ASÍ.

Y luego dices que llevas HIMBESTIGANDO desde finales de 2020.

Mare meva. Menudo nivel. 

El trol de los 20000 mensajes y los aprendices venidos a menos.

Creo sinceramente que este hilo está haciendo más publicidad y captando más gente que todo lo contrario. *

FELICIDADES

PD. Perdón si no contesto hasta mañana o el lunes. Algunos tenemos vida más allá del foro. Buen finde.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Pinocho, ¿no habíamos quedado en que en vez de llamar "pagaré a 108 días con retribución variable" le llamamos JuicyFlash?
> ¿Todavía te crees que hay una planta física real por cada una "digital"?
> Si eso es CIERTO, ES QUE TODAVÍA NO HAS ENTENDIDO NADA.
> 
> ...




Guarren con todo lo instruido que tu estas parece mentira.....

y ahí no pone *pagaré* pone *COMPRA.

QUE SE ACLARE JF QUE ESTAS SALVANDOLE LOS PLATOS TU Y ENCIMA QUEDAS DE GRUPIE*





Guarren en todo caso una letra de cambio que ahí no pone pagaré pone compra!!!





PD. Se que te a molado mi firma =*

Guarren! the himber hero!


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

*CANAPA MUNDI ROMA ITALIA*



https://canapamundi.com/










​


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

*JUICYUPDATE*

​


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

* REPUESTA A DAVID_ST*​

*Como podemos comprobar todos, EL SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS sigue poniendo información errónea, ya se le ha dicho que consulte fuentes oficiales para afirmar algo y el hace caso omiso y sigue poniendo informaciones de una Web que no es de Juicyfields.io sino de juicyfields.es que es de un webmaster y todo lo que aparece en esa Web no es información oficial.
*
*

*​ 
*Porque hace eso y continua haciéndolo??? fácil, porque no tiene argumentos e intenta tergiversar la información y confundir a los demás.*




*NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDÍCULO, CON PONER INFORMACIÓN FALSA, LO QUE HAS CONSEGUIDO ES NO TERNE CREDIBILIDAD. Y LOS QUE LO APOYAN TAMBIÉN DEMUESTRAN QUE PERSIGUEN LO MISMO, CREAR CONFUSIÓN CON INFORMACIONES FALSAS.*​*


*


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

*RESPUESTA A Ernest77*​
*

*​*
Partiendo de que JuicyFields es una plataforma de cultivo colectivo de cannabis medicinal que conecta a las personas con productores y distribuidores autorizados de todo el mundo.

El artículo 20.Uno.18º de la Ley 37/1992, de 28 de diciembre, del Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido (BOE del 29), establece la exención del Impuesto a la mediación financiera (Juicyfields hace un servicio de mediación, conecta a las personas con productores y distribuidores autorizados). Aclarar que JF no actúa como agente financiero sino como mediador que es muy diferente, es prestador de un servicio.

Tener en cuenta, que los beneficios si tributan como rendimientos de capital mobiliario a efectos de IRPF
*
*

*​* 

El Tribunal Económico-Administrativo Central analiza los requisitos que deben cumplir los servicios de mediación en operaciones financieras para considerarse exentos del impuesto sobre el valor añadido.


a) Que el prestador del servicio de negociación sea un tercero distinto del comprador y del vendedor en la operación principal.


b) Que las funciones que desempeñe vayan más allá del suministro de información y de la recepción de solicitudes, debiendo traducirse en indicar cuándo se puede realizar la operación con el objeto de, a continuación, hacer lo necesario para que ésta se efectúe.

*
*

*​*

JF cumple con todos los requisitos para estar exento de IVA (Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido)*


----------



## Ernest77 (3 Abr 2022)

egipcio , a ver si te aclaras con los conceptos.....mare meva




DONDE METEMOS EL PONZI JUICYFIELDS





flaco favor le haces a JF egipcio!

mare meva Guarren que opinas, échale una mano anda...xD


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> egipcio , a ver si te aclaras con los conceptos.....mare meva
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011371
> 
> ...



Te creerás tú que me voy a poner a discutir conceptos técnico económicos contigo jajaja.

Valoro mi tiempo de vida, por eso no tengo casi 20000 mensajes en el foro.

La empresa lleva operando dos años así que tan mal no lo debe estar haciendo. Con la de gente que ha entrado y salido, todavía no me consta que alguna haya denunciado nada.

*Ah, coño, es que como han cumplido lo prometido. 

Los únicos que no cumplís sois vosotros que prometeis que JF peta varias veces por semana y aquí nada de nada.*

Además ya sabes que yo soy muy vago, invierto por las risas y gano dinero ponzi, por lo que estoy descalificado y lo que yo diga - opine está contaminado.

*Además, si cobrar no demuestra nada*...

Pero te dejo estos datos para que les preguntes, y nos dices que te cuentan.

Y esa será la respuesta OFICIAL y no lo que una persona no cualificada, no cuento con el preciado título de certificado de profesionalidad, os pueda decir.

*Contacto*
Juicy Holdings B.V.
Dirección legal
Rokin 92-96, 1012 KZ Amsterdam, Netherlands
Números telefónicos
+31 (0)20 308 5715
Opening hours
Monday - Friday
10:00 - 17:00 CET
(Central European Time)
Dirección de correo electrónico
info@juicyfields.io
Telegram
@juicyfieldsio

Y si no os convence, siempre podéis denunciar.

Ah no, QUE NO TENÉIS...PRUEBAS.

PD. Como no metéis ni 50 euros en JF, ya os copio yo el último correo.








*Ganadores del Concurso de Impresión - Marzo 2022*
¡Juicy saluda a toda la comunidad!

Como nuestros suscriptores habituales recuerdan, nuestros diseñadores y artistas más talentosos han estado esperando el anuncio de los resultados del concurso que se lanzó el 15 de febrero de 2022.

Hemos prometido seleccionar las cinco mejores obras maestras que nos parezcan adecuadas para imprimirlas en camisetas, polos, sudaderas y otras prendas de vestir.

Nos gustaría señalar también, que algunos de los miembros de Juicy recibirán este comunicado el 1 o 2 de abril, esto sólo muestra la escala que alcanzamos, ya que nuestros máximos esfuerzos no pueden procesar todos los suscriptores en 24 horas.

Francamente, fue una de las decisiones más difíciles de tomar y por lo visto a veces es más fácil elegir los invernaderos para nuestras plantas 

Hubo tanta competencia y la variedad fue increíblemente grande que tuvimos que hacer rondas de votaciones con diferentes equipos y departamentos.

Sabemos que no podrán esperar a los resultados, así que aquí está nuestro TOP 5 de diseños:





¡Felicitaciones a los ganadores! Es posible que nos pongamos en contacto con ustedes para obtener el permiso para utilizar este diseño en la impresión de nuestros artículos de merchandising y, ciertamente, ¡se añadirá *5 JuicyFlashes* a su plataforma!

Por cierto, no se trataba de un concurso de talentos, sino de adivinar el gusto y el estilo Juicy para los artículos de vestir. Por favor, anímense en caso de que sus trabajos no hayan sido seleccionados, ya que pensamos lanzar más concursos como este para el futuro.

¡Que tengan un maravilloso e inspirador día!


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

*RESPUESTA AL SEÑOR PINOCHO*​

*El servicio de mediación en la comercialización de productos financieros y el 'Crowdlending' o financiación participativa, bajo mi opinión puede entrar o desempeñar ese tipo de servicio, de todos modos yo no soy JF, si tienes tantas dudas puedes preguntarles a ellos directamente y recibirás una respuesta oficial.


De todos modos, con motivo de la entrada en vigor del Reglamento (UE) 2020/1503, JF tiene hasta el 10 de noviembre de 2022 para adaptarse a las novedades de la nueva regulación europea.*



*
La Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados, debe crear un registro público actualizado de todos los proveedores autorizados de servicios de financiación participativa de conformidad con el presente Reglamento. Dicho registro debe incluir información de todas las plataformas de financiación participativa que operan en la Unión.*



*España aun tiene que ajustarse al reglamento europeo, aunque ya se recoge la modalidad de crowdfunding




*
* RESPUESTA AL SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTA*​*
*
*Ya te puse los socios de JF, son los que aparece en su Web oficial, no te canses en poner capturas de pantallas del **Telegram**, 
BUSCA EN LAS FUENTES OFICIALES*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Abr 2022)

*GANADOR DEL JUICYBOX*





​


----------



## Ernest77 (3 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> trataba de un concurso de talentos,




No dan una Guarren....




************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA AL SEÑOR PINOCHO*​
> 
> *El servicio de mediación en la comercialización de productos financieros y el 'Crowdlending' o financiación participativa, bajo mi opinión puede entrar o desempeñar ese tipo de servicio, de todos modos yo no soy JF, si tienes tantas dudas puedes preguntarles a ellos directamente y recibirás una respuesta oficial.
> 
> ...



EGIPCIO! YA LO DIJE MAS ATRAS TU NO DAS PARA MAS...


ahí tienes los documentos, dale duro que no legalizas el ponzi ni queriendo, ya esta advertido en la CNMV
tendrán que hacer otra empresa nueva como le toco a binance, y aun así dudo que no explote antes.......





CNMV - Plataforma de financiación participativa







www.cnmv.es






*que han echo el impressum PEÑA!!
BAFIN SE VA A FROTAR LAS MANOS CON ESTA COMPAÑIA DE TAMAGOCHIHAZE!!! *





los E-GROWERS de JF ahora mismo:


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

*SEÑOR PINOCHO no hagas mas el ridículo, en foroestafas nadie te lee, solo escribes tu, te debes aburrir mucho.


Hasta la bruja Lola y Rappel acertaban mas que tu, que llevas diciendo desde 2020 que el ponzi de Juicyfields va ha explotar, que la pirámide se esta invirtiendo, venga no hagas mas el payaso.    


POR CIERTO, A TI TAMBIÉN TE VA EL ROLLO DE TU COMPI SIMÓN DE FOROESTAFAS???*?




*CON LA IMAGEN QUE DA, DEBE TENER UNA MUY BUENA CREDIBILIDAD*​

*SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS*, *Orlando es un administrador del grupo español de **Telegram**, NO ES JF


El greenpaper-v.2.2 de donde sacas la información no esta actualizado, te puse el video del JUICYUPDATE donde informan de las ultimas novedades y son informaciones correctas.


Para que no te hagas la polla un lío, te paso una captura del email que envió JF a sus usuarios el 30 de marzo, hace unos **días


*

*COMO PUEDES COMPROBAR DICE 74 MIEMBROS EN 7 OFICINAS EN 7 PAÍSES, EN EL GREENPAPER FALTA INCLUIR LAS NUEVAS OFICINAS DE MALTA Y SUDÁFRICA. *




*TAMBIÉN TIENEN QUE ACTUALIZAR E INCLUIR LOS 7 NUEVOS SOCIOS COLABORADORES. PARA QUE VEAS COMO CRECE JF


SIGUE HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO CON TUS INFORMACIONES INCOMPLETAS O SIN CREDIBILIDAD


NO TE CANSAS DE CAGARLA???? *


----------



## alexdevigo (4 Abr 2022)

@Ernest77 

Llevas diciendo que va a petar dos (2) años. 

Si peta en 2025 siempre te podrás poner la medalla Pinocho.

Aciertas menos que una escopeta de feria. 

No te preocupes, deja a la gente ganar dinero mientras tanto.

*Mare meva Pinocho, el nuevo Rappel.*

PD. No te olvides de llamar hoy a JF, y les preguntas tus dudas. No muerden.

Te agradecería cuelgues la respuesta aquí. Aquí te dejo el enlace.

Datos de contacto JF


----------



## alexdevigo (4 Abr 2022)

@Ernest77 Invoco tus poderes adivinatorios.

*Me pregunta un amigo que quiere comprar hoy ¿le dirías que va a cobrar o no dentro de 108 días (finales de julio)? Muchas gracias.*


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 Invoco tus poderes adivinatorios.
> 
> *Me pregunta un amigo que quiere comprar hoy ¿le dirías que va a cobrar o no dentro de 108 días (finales de julio)? Muchas gracias.*



Si es tu colega el egipcio dile que all in.

si es otro al que le quieres ni que sea un poco, yo te recomiendo que espere a la resolución de BAFIN ^^

Ahora que ya hay un IMPRESSUM 

lo que al hacerlo, admiten implícitamente estar captando fondos del publico y creo que eso puede acelerar las cosas Guarren....

up to you =*


----------



## alexdevigo (4 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Si es tu colega el egipcio dile que all in.
> 
> si es otro al que le quieres ni que sea un poco, yo te recomiendo que espere a la resolución de BAFIN ^^
> 
> ...



Hablamos en 108 días  

Continuará...


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Hablamos en 108 días
> 
> Continuará...



amego tu colega alter ego!^^ el de Guiza

no te creo que vas a dejar de sacar punta al ponzi 108 días manteniéndote callado ni jarto de speed!

hablamos cada 24h Guarren y eso que tienes vida y te vas de lumis.......mare meva!!!

anda Guarren , otra agresiva inversión de 50E no cuenta ^^

PD. tu que estas instruido nos podrías decir cuanto tendría hoy alguien que empezó, en septiembre de 2020 con 1000 plantas haciendo interés compuesto habiendo sacado lo justito?
con que a 10 de esos se les cruce salir, casi que liquidan el ponzi xD


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> *SEÑOR PINOCHO no hagas mas el ridículo, en foroestafas nadie te lee, solo escribes tu, te debes aburrir mucho.
> 
> 
> Hasta la bruja Lola y Rappel acertaban mas que tu, que llevas diciendo desde 2020 que el ponzi de Juicyfields va ha explotar, que la pirámide se esta invirtiendo, venga no hagas mas el payaso.
> ...



el retarded este, que cuando se le han acabado los argumentos y ve que es imbécil profundo, no le queda otra que insultar a gente random, que pardillo eres manue!

entonces que es una plataforma de servicios? o como era paleto

*haber haz un alegato contra las drogas, después de llevar defendiendo un ponzi que se supone cultiva marihuana!*

das mucha pena ponzero de pacotilla.

yo llevo diciendo dos años que va a petar? retrasado mentiroso y poco ágil.

por no insultar a tu madre =*

a lo mucho llevo dos años advirtiendo de que es un ponzi como una catedral porque de cannabis si que entiendo mongol!


----------



## Rexter (4 Abr 2022)

Kannabyte confirma que JuicyFields es solo un cliente suyo. Vamos, que se miente constantemente en lo de que es una plataforma de crowdgrowing, inversión o lo que sea. Ya que JF no pone un duro para que empresas como Kannabyte planten, sino que les compram producción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Abr 2022)

Con ésto tienes para una serie de Netflix. Ya verás, ya.


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Abr 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Kannabyte confirma que JuicyFields es solo un cliente suyo. Vamos, que se miente constantemente en lo de que es una plataforma de crowdgrowing, inversión o lo que sea. Ya que JF no pone un duro para que empresas como Kannabyte planten, sino que les compram producción.




Todavia es peor, que la empresa emita un anuncio en su mierdaweb como el que emite:


*"Kannnabyte no recibe inversiones de ningún tipo, NO somos crowdfunding, solo somos proveedores de materias primas.

Entre varios clientes que tenemos a nivel mundial, algunos manejan modelos de inversión que nada tienen que ver con nuestro negocio, nuestra única relación con ellos es el cultivo, producción, cosecha y extracción de aceites.

kannabyte no se hace responsable ante terceros por cualquier tipo de daño causado o pérdida de dinero."*




esto es por que kannabyte si que esta regulada y tiene que perder....






la unica pega es que de colombia se a podido empezar a exportar ahora, cosas que no fueran extractos.
vamos que la flor no salía del pais mas que en forma de aceite o isomero.















Cultivadores de cannabis en Colombia ya pueden exportar la flor seca


La resolución 539 de 2022 regula los vistos buenos que se necesitan para poder realizar comercio exterior de la flor seca.




www.radionacional.co






No creéis que si tuviesen una relaciona real , esta noticia la hubiese sacado JF en todos sus canales ponzi??

eso si mañana estará, no me cabe duda....

PD. creo que dicen tener 3 socios en Colombia, que poco les quieren, si no se lo han comunicado es que mucho no compra JF xD


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

*REPUESTA A DAVID_ST

SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS, TE LO HE REPETIDO HASTA LA SACIEDAD, BUSCA EN FUENTES OFICIALES, NO TE CANSAS DE CAGARLA, YO CREO QUE TE GUSTA.

NO ES JUICYFIELDS.ESPAÑA SINO JUICYFIELDS.OFFICIAL*


​*Esas capturas son de un referido, para tener información verídica, siempre de fuentes oficiales, que puede que sea correcta la información del referido pero para no cagarla siempre sitios oficiales.*

*VAS A LA PAGINA OFICIAL*  https://juicyfields.io




*PINCHAS EN **FACEBOOK** O **INSTAGRAM** Y HAY TIENES ESA INFORMACIÓN

EN FACEBOOK




EN INSTAGRAM*





*VAMOS A LOS LINK DE REFERIDOS, QUE PARECE QUE NO TE ENTERAS, TE LO HE REPETIDO MUCHAS VECES, TE LO VUELVO A ACLARAR


JFIELDSDIGITAL NO ES MI LINK DE REFERIDO, NI SOY EL TAL RODRI

2022 NO ES MI LINK DE REFERIDO, ES DE DONDE SAQUE LA ESTRATEGIA QUE ESTOY SIGUIENDO

TAMPOCO SOY MANUEL MARIN DE CENIZA MURCIA


NI ALEXDEVIGO, NI ORLANDO, NO SE SI SE ME QUEDA ALGUNO???


SI TUVIESES LAS IPS YA LO SABRÍAS, COSA QUE YO SI TENGO LA TUYA


MI LINK DE REFERIDO ES F I N A N Z A S M A N U Y NO LO VAS A ENCONTRAR POR NINGÚN SITIO PORQUE NUNCA LO HE USADO


PARA QUE TE QUEDE CLARO ES **ESTE*  *AHI LO TIENES POR SI QUIERES ENTRAR* 


*SI QUIERES LO PONGO EN MI FIRMA PARA QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE, NUNCA LO HE OCULTADO, YA DEMOSTRÉ QUE NUNCA LO HE USADO Y NO NECESITO USARLO. YA ME PAGA MUY BIEN JF , A VER SI TE LO CREES QUE LO DIGO CON IRONÍA, VOY A TENER QUE DECIRLES QUE ME PAGUEN *




*GENIO, EN LAS LICENCIAS TE INDICAN CUANTOS METROS PUEDES DEDICAR AL CULTIVO DEL CANNABIS MEDICINAL, EL RESTO DE LA EXPLOTACIÓN OBVIO QUE LO DEDIQUEN A OTROS CULTIVOS. Y UNA COSA TE DIGO UN AGRICULTOR QUE CULTIVE TOMATES NO VA A TENER NINGÚN PROBLEMA EN CULTIVAR CANNABIS O QUE TE CREES.

YA NO PUEDES CAGARLA MAS QUE SE TE VA A NOTAR EL RETRAZO *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

* RESPUESTA A Ernest77

SEÑOR PINOCHO LA NARIZ TE VA A DAR CONTRA LA PANTALLA


*​
*ME EXTRAÑA MUCHO QUE PONGAS MUCHO ÉNFASIS EN CONCEPTOS Y LUEGO LEAS LO QUE TE SALE DE LA POLLA.

*
*YO NO HE DICHO DOS AÑOS, SI VUELVES A LEER EL MENSAJE DIGO DESDE 2020, A VER SI PRESTAS MAS ATENCIÓN ANTES DE INSULTAR QUE YA VEMOS QUE TE FIJAS EN LO QUE TE CONVIENE*




*FÍJATE SI NO PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE JF ERA UN PONZI, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "ES QUE ES DE PONZI"




FÍJATE SI NO PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE IBA A PETAR, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "SE ACERCA LA ESTAMPIDA"



FÍJATE SI NO PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE IBA A HABER IMPAGOS, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "SE ACERCA EL DIA DE IMPAGOS"*



*
ADVIERTES DESDE EL 2020 QUE ES UN PONZI, QUE SE ACERCA LA ESTAMPIDA, QUE SE ACERCA EL DIA DE IMPAGOS, JODER YA HA PASADO UN TIEMPO Y NADA DE ESO HA OCURRIDO, Y COMO ENTIENDAS DE CANNABIS COMO PREDICES, VAMOS APAÑADOS, 
SI ME LO DEJASTE CLARO CUANDO DIJISTE QUE LA PALABRA MARIHUANA ERA PARA INÚTILES. TU AMIGO SIMO SEGURAMENTE ENTIENDA MAS QUE TU *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

*RESPUESTA AL SEÑOR REXTER

JODER, NO TE QUEDO BIEN CLARO EL VIDEO QUE TE PUSE HACE UNOS DÍAS?? LO TUYO ES GRAVE. REPITES LO MISMO AL IGUAL QUE ALGUNOS





EL VIDEO TAMBIEN ES PARA EL SEÑOR PINOCHO, NO PARAS DE CAGARLA, ESTAS YA A LA ALTURA DE TU COMPI EL SEÑOR CALAMARO


 UN VIDEO VALE MAS QUE MIL PALABRAS*
======== *MINUTO 8:15* =======



*SEGURAMENTE **Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, ESTARA MINTIENDO, A VOSOTROS OS DA MAS CREDIBILIDAD LAS CAPTURAS DEL TELEGRAM DE GENTE ANONIMA

VENGA SEGUID CON VUESTRAS TROLAS*​


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> * RESPUESTA A Ernest77
> 
> SEÑOR PINOCHO LA NARIZ TE VA A DAR CONTRA LA PANTALLA
> 
> ...




si esque eres TONTO

Ahora lo que va a pasar es que no entiendes el castellano.

1º no e dicho desde 2020 o desde hace dos años que la pirámide se ha invertido, en todo caso lo dije hace ni 2 meses....
2º si dejas de fijarte y recortar para tu interés y beneficio igual vas viendo las cosas.
3º segmentar tanto es de cínico y de zumbao háztelo mirar.
4º ese video es de ponzi, que tu seas imbecil es tu problema.






*QUE HUBIESES DICHO TU SABIENDO QUE ES UN PONZI QUE NO LE DICE LA VERDAD NI AL MEDICO Y DE LO QUE CONTRASTAS TODO MENTIRA....EN ESOS TIEMPOS HASTA ROBABAN FOTOS PALETO*

no te voy a escribir otro mensaje que eres muy cansino y bastante TONTO.

TODO EL RATO NOS DICES QUE VAYAMOS A FUENTES OFICIALES ESO SON PALABRAS TEXTUALES DE EL SUPUESTO "SOCIO" DE JF





__





Empresas con licencia de cannabis, Semillas de cannabis Colombia, Empresas de cananbis medicinal en Colombia – Cannabis Licensed Company, Cannabis seeds Colombia, Medical cannabis companies in Colombia






kannabyte.com







seria mejor preguntarselo a el verdadero responsable.




que a nadie se le ocurra hacerse pasar por la CNMV







entonces lo que hace este socio de JF que es cañamo o marihuana? eh lumbreras!

segun JF solo hacen THC no?




al final vas a conseguir que saquemos toda la mierda y no vas a poder taparlo....peligra tu HIMBERSION con tus acciones , eres muy tonto.


----------



## finanzasmanu (4 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> si esque eres TONTO
> 
> Ahora lo que va a pasar es que no entiendes el castellano.
> 
> ...



*PALABRAS TEXTUALES AL MENSAJE QUE TE HE RESPONDIDO "YO LLEVO DOS AÑOS DICIENDO QUE VA A PETAR? RETRASADO MENTIROSO Y POCO ÁGIL" NO ESCURRAS EL BULTO CON LA PIRAMIDE, EN TUS MENSAJES QUEDA BIEN CLARO. UNA IMAGEN VALE MAS QUE 1000 PALABRAS*





*EL VIDEO ES PONZI, LO QUE ME FALTABA LEER*, *entonces Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, ESTA METIDO EN EL PONZI??? RESPONDE SI TIENES HUEVOS A LO QUE INTENTAS DEJAR CAER

PINOCHITO QUE MAL ESTAS, TU CREES MAS LAS CAPTURAS DEL TELEGRAM QUE AL Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte*


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> *PALABRAS TEXTUALES AL MENSAJE QUE TE HE RESPONDIDO "YO LLEVO DOS AÑOS DICIENDO QUE VA A PETAR? RETRASADO MENTIROSO Y POCO ÁGIL" NO ESCURRAS EL BULTO CON LA PIRAMIDE, EN TUS MENSAJES QUEDA BIEN CLARO. UNA IMAGEN VALE MAS QUE 1000 PALABRAS*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013116
> ...




*EN MIS MENSAJES PONE PARECE. 
Y TU NO DEJAS DE HACER EL IMBECIL*

P*OR TU ANSIA E VISTO LA MIERDA DE VIDEO OTRA VEZ, Y CON LO QUE ME QUEDO ES QUE EN EL MINUTO 7:43 DICE QUE PUEDEN PRODUCIR 50KILOS/MES POR 12 MESES ESTOS NO HACEN 600KILOS AL AÑO. 
CUANTOS SOCIOS COMO ESTE NECESITA JF*
 7:43
Q*UITANDO QUE HASTA HACE MENOS DE 24H NO SE PODIA EXPORTAR DE COLOMBIA OTRA COSA QUE EXTRACTOS O ISOMEROS, QUE COMPRENDO QUE NO SEPAS LO QUE ES.

ESTOS TIENEN MENOS MERCADO Y PRODUCCION QUE TU EN UN JARDIN DE 2000M2 CON PRODUCCION DE TEMPORADA EN LA ESPAÑA VACIADA. 

PALETO*


----------



## finanzasmanu (5 Abr 2022)

Ernest77​EN MIS MENSAJES PONE PARECE. 
Y TU NO DEJAS DE HACER EL IMBECIL

*ENTONCES ES PONZI O PARECE PONZI O ES DE PONZI???, NO TE ACLARAS*

POR TU ANSIA E VISTO LA MIERDA DE VIDEO OTRA VEZ, Y CON LO QUE ME QUEDO ES QUE EN EL MINUTO 7:43 DICE QUE PUEDEN PRODUCIR 50KILOS/MES POR 12 MESES ESTOS NO HACEN 600KILOS AL AÑO. 
CUANTOS SOCIOS COMO ESTE NECESITA JF

*50KG EN LA FECHA DEL VIDEO ANTES DE LA RELACION CON JF, NO EN LA ACTUALIDAD, MIRA EL MINUTO 8:00 QUE DICE 300-350KG AL MES (PREVISTO). 

TODO DEPENDE DE LAS LICENCIAS. ENTONCES COLABORAN CON JF O TAMPOCO???? ES VIDEO PONZI???? 

EMTONCES, Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, ESTA METIDO EN EL PONZI??? *

QUITANDO QUE HASTA HACE MENOS DE 24H NO SE PODIA EXPORTAR DE COLOMBIA OTRA COSA QUE EXTRACTOS O ISOMEROS, QUE COMPRENDO QUE NO SEPAS LO QUE ES.

ESTOS TIENEN MENOS MERCADO Y PRODUCCION QUE TU EN UN JARDIN DE 2000M2 CON PRODUCCION DE TEMPORADA EN LA ESPAÑA VACIADA. 

PALETO

PINOCHIN NO RECULES, QUE LA ESTAS EMBARRANDO MAS


----------



## finanzasmanu (5 Abr 2022)

*Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, cuenta la relación entre Kannabyte y Juicyfields *



*MUY CONTENTOS CON LA AMISTAD, NEGOCIO Y RELACIÓN ESTRATÉGICA CON JF*​


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> si esque eres TONTO
> 
> Ahora lo que va a pasar es que no entiendes el castellano.
> 
> ...



*QUE ERES IMBECIL LO TENGO TAN CLARO COMO QUE JF ES UN PONZI*







*QUE NO SON SOCIOS LO TENGO TAN CLARO COMO QUE KANNABYTE EN SU PAGINA OFICIAL LO DEJA PARA IDIOTAS COMO TU!

LAS LICENCIAS NO SE HAN MODIFICADO EN NIGUN MOMENTO DESDE 2018 ERES TONTO ! *


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Sergio Londono, Presidente de la Junta Directiva de Kannabyte, cuenta la relación entre Kannabyte y Juicyfields *
> 
> 
> 
> *MUY CONTENTOS CON LA AMISTAD, NEGOCIO Y RELACIÓN ESTRATÉGICA CON JF*​




*DEJA DE HACERTE DAÑO IMBECIL*

_*PRIMERO NO ENTENDIAN COMO ERA EL PONZI TE LO DEJA CLARO.*_

*EN NOVIEMBRE EMPEZARON EL PRIMER CULTIVO EN MARZO COSECHARON OMG!

una cosecha de 50 k -+ para extraccion que lo dice el esto son 5-6k de extracto, me la suda si c02 super critico full expectrum o lo que quieras.*
















*25.000$ por 5 meses de operativa.....*


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> amego tu colega alter ego!^^ el de Guiza
> 
> no te creo que vas a dejar de sacar punta al ponzi 108 días manteniéndote callado ni jarto de speed!
> 
> ...



*Buenos días Pinocho:

El 22 de julio se vienen cositas. Entonces volveremos a echarnos unas risas, si hay suerte, viendo caer transferencia tras transferencia, día tras día...

Y si peta, que también estoy mentalizado que puede pasar, espero que mi dinero sirva para pagarle los beneficios a otros jaja. 

Volviendo al tema del asunto...

Coño, si llevas advirtiendo DOS AÑAZOS que es un PONZI, es porque los PONZIS PETAN TARDE O TEMPRANO, y tú en tu altruismo quieres evitar que haya gente afectada.

Te he puesto enlaces para que denuncies, PASAS.
Te he puesto enlaces para que les pregunte a JF, PASAS.
A lo mejor es que no quieres conocer la VERDAD.
Veo los mismos argumentos de siempre, que si lo de Kannabyte, que si un vídeo con 25 visualizaciones...*

*Lo tuyo con JF es como avisar que hay un INCENDIO y 
NO LLAMAR A LOS BOMBEROS. NO TIENE SENTIDO.*​*Si entrar una vez al día en el foro y soltar 1-2 mensajes te parece REPROCHABLE Y ME LO ECHAS EN CARA, imagínate quien tiene en su haber casi 20000 mensajes y un promedio de más de 20 mensajes diarios.

O es un Hikikomori o un forero a sueldo. Ojalá lo segundo. Mare meva PINOCHO!!!!

Pd. Echo de menos cuando poníais pantallazos de Wallets de criptomonedas.
Deberíais colgar alguna por los viejos tiempos con los comentarios típicos de *
-* "BOOOOOM, ojito cuidado"
- "menudos movimientos, señores"; 
- "algo se mueve"; 
- "de mañana no pasa"... 
- "sacad mientras podáis"...

..todo aderezado con gifs de explosiones (convencionales o nucleares), incendios... 

Hasta mañana Pinocho, currátelo un poco porque estás bajando el nivel MUUUUUUCHO.*


----------



## Rexter (5 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> si esque eres TONTO
> 
> Ahora lo que va a pasar es que no entiendes el castellano.
> 
> ...



Puede decir lo que quiera (tengo en ignorados a los spammers) pero Londono, uno de los jefazos de Kannabyte ha respondido a uno de los correos del forocochero que abre el hilo de JuicyFields respondiéndole claramente que JF es solo un cliente suyo.







Edit: así que todo lo que dije en mensajes anteriores queda comprobado. En el vídeo de Londono hablando con JuicyFields no afirma en ningún momento que sea financiado por ellos, sino que habla en unos términos muy vagos y generales de su relación con JF. Imagino que por ser JF un cliente en estos momentos que comienza su andadura empresarial y, por tanto, no queriendo enfadar a una de sus primeras fuentes de ingresos. 

Pero ya está todo dicho, Kannabyte es un PROVEEDOR de JF, lo que es muy diferente a ser un socio.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Buenos días Pinocho:
> 
> El 22 de julio se vienen cositas. Entonces volveremos a echarnos unas risas, si hay suerte, viendo caer transferencia tras transferencia, día tras día...
> 
> ...



Empiezas a darme pereza Guarren,
ahora tu mejor argumento es que los demás no hemos echo o dejado de hacer?

la viabilidad de la empresa, las mentiras etc
que mas dará no Guarren.....

hemos echo lo que esta en nuestras manos, igual que en su día paso con arbistar, cientos de bobos en vuestra misma posición mental acabaran estafados, cierto es que otros caza referidos y mas habitantes de Guiza pillaron pasta, aunque hay varios imputados....

advertir a la CNMV y pintaros la cara en foros como este, JF no da datos porque no resistiría 10minutos.
como no resiste kannabyte

como no lo resiste su empresa ni la forma de la misma, que es un crowfunding? o una empresa de servicios?

o espera ahora si que han echo el impressum , esto quiere decir que admiten captar dinero del publico en forma de inversión?

Guarren!!!

estoy esperando que nos digas cuanto tendría un HIMBERSOR que en septiembre de 2020 empezó con 1000 plantas,
que digo yo ni que sea habrá 10....

el día que esos se larguen que ocurre Guarren?

no te parece extraño que no hayan echo mas movimientos raros en la wallet entendiendo a lo que dice el egipcio
que es una wallet de un exchange como dice ORLANDO....

madre mía!!!

eso si parece que los rendimientos empiezan a bajar no Guarren?


atacar cuando no tienes argumentos me lo esperaba de alguien cínico y zumbado como tu socio el egipcio....

pero de ti Guarren , esperaba mas.


PD. tu entrar dos veces al foro al día?

no me hagas reír Guarren que te hacemos compañía =*


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Abr 2022)

@Ernest77


Empiezas a darme pereza Guarren

*No digas eso Pinocho, que sabes que te aprecio. Bueno, no, ¿pero a que ha quedado bien?*

ahora tu mejor argumento es que los demás no hemos echo o dejado de hacer?

*Siendo las pruebas contra JF tan evidentes e irrefutables, que menos que instar a las autoridades a que actúen, como haría un buen ciudadano.*

la viabilidad de la empresa, las mentiras etc
que mas dará no Guarren.....

*¿Pero siendo la opacidad de JF una de sus características no habíamos quedado en que no tenemos elementos de juicio suficientes para determinar su viabilidad? Ahora si dices que NO es VIABLE, ¿en que te basas?*

hemos echo lo que esta en nuestras manos, igual que en su día paso con arbistar, cientos de bobos en vuestra misma posición mental acabaran estafados, cierto es que otros caza referidos y mas habitantes de Guiza pillaron pasta, aunque hay varios imputados....

*Vaya, resulta que tenemos a LOS VENGADORES, versión cutre. Es evidente que vuestros esfuerzos han caído en saco roto. Por algo será. *

advertir a la CNMV y pintaros la cara en foros como este, JF no da datos porque no resistiría 10minutos. como no resiste kannabyte

*No cuela Pinocho. La mejor prueba es que todo funciona como un reloj, de momento. Aún estoy esperando tu predicción sobre cuando explotará, si lo hace. Veo que no te mojas, comprensible, para que llegado el plazo, quedes fatal. *

como no lo resiste su empresa ni la forma de la misma, que es un crowfunding? o una empresa de servicios?

o espera ahora si que han echo el impressum , esto quiere decir que admiten captar dinero del publico en forma de inversión?

*Pero Pinocho, te he puesto los datos de contacto para que se lo preguntes directamente. Eres un poco vagoneta, vas a ir a septiembre si sigues así. ¿Tanto te cuesta mandarles un correo electrónico? Mare meva!*!!

o espera ahora si que han echo el impressum , esto quiere decir que admiten captar dinero del publico en forma de inversión?

Guarren!!!
*Pinochoooooo*

estoy esperando que nos digas cuanto tendría un HIMBERSOR que en septiembre de 2020 empezó con 1000 plantas,

*Pues yo diría que 22k por cosecha. Como sabes no se pueden tener más de 1000 flash, 
que el interés compuesto no aplica. 

¿Era una pregunta trampa o es que no te has estudiado la lección?

Pero vamos, si de verdad creías que había una planta real por cada planta digital, y te mataste haciendo cálculos de superficies de cultivo... jaja*

que digo yo ni que sea habrá 10....

*Creo que aquí te falta un cero. En el grupo de FC de JF ya solo la gente que cuelga pantallazos hay varias decenas de miles de euros. Súmale la gente que se se lo guarda.*

el día que esos se larguen que ocurre Guarren?

*¿Crees que no se ha ido nunca nadie desde que empezó JF? ENCIMA DE PINOCHO, INOCENTE INOCENTE.*

no te parece extraño que no hayan echo mas movimientos raros en la wallet entendiendo a lo que dice el egipcio
que es una wallet de un exchange como dice ORLANDO....

*No tengo ni puta idea de criptos hulio. Yo sé que mucho gif de explosiones y mucho "hoy peta" y aquí nada de nada. A los hechos me remito. El lector imparcial del hilo sacará sus conclusiones.*

madre mía!!!

*Y que lo digas. Gente soltando datos y pantallazos sin ton ni son. *

eso si parece que los rendimientos empiezan a bajar no Guarren?

*¿Dos días seguidos, 47 gr. marcan tendencia? Mare meva!!!! ¿No serás graduado en Estadística? Jaja

Si bajar los rendimientos asegura la sostenibilidad a largo plazo, FIRMO AHORA MISMO. *

atacar cuando no tienes argumentos me lo esperaba de alguien cínico y zumbado como tu socio el egipcio....

*No vayas de víctima, que tú eres un faltón. Cuando te contestan con los mismos modales que tú usas te pones el disfraz de ofendidito. No cuela.*

pero de ti Guarren , esperaba mas.

*Yo esperaba que mejorase tu ortografía y me aguanto. *

PD. tu entrar dos veces al foro al día?

*Tienes razón. Por echarme unas risas, vale la pena perder el tiempo del café. Lo reconozco. *


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> 
> *No digas eso Pinocho, que sabes que te aprecio. Bueno, no, ¿pero a que ha quedado bien?
> 
> Tienes razón. Por echarme unas risas, vale la pena perder el tiempo del café. Lo reconozco. *




Guarren, que se te ve el plumero.

cuando hay datos que no os interesan hacéis la del ventilador, que si hay mercado porque la abuela fuma que JF lo hace todo bien y por eso no lo cuenta...

que es el futuro y ya te has encargado el lambo.

1º Es un ponzi, lo sabes. 
2º para saber que no es rentable solo hace falta ver el rendimiento que ofrece.
3º aquí piel fina no, que nos duchamos poco y ya casi es cuero.
4º a caso el que entro en septiembre de 2020 no puede tener 5 cuentas con 1000 plantas?
JF lo puede comprobar a caso?
5º sabes que el grueso de los egipcios y no tan sureños suelen hacer interés compuesto, generalmente los que sacan periódicamente son los cazareferidos o los que entran fuerte sabiendo que es un ponzi para luego dejar 50€ por las risas.
6º JF no os dice la verdad a BAFIN ni a HIMBERSORES como los que metéis 10.000€ me lo va a decir a mi?

anda Guarren déjate de tonterias me dan pereza tus argumentos vagos y tu poco juego.

yo te hago los números que quieras, pero es casi imposible dado que PONZIFIELDS SOLO DA ESTIMACIONES Y BUENAS VOLUNTADES.

voy a empezar a insultarte a ti también si bajas tanto el nivel.

te has metido estos últimos 4 días menos que en los 20 últimos porque se te acababan los PONZI argumentos.

ahora solo queda que JF sigue pagando porque todo lo demás apunta a que esta echo de pena. 

como vuestros argumentos.

JF hace CBD? uno de sus tres socios de colombia no puede hacer THC. 

entonces que hacen con JF?


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Abr 2022)

Guarren, que se te ve el plumero.

*No sé de qué plumero hablas si yo reconozco que, desde que he cobrado, soy PALMERO Y ESTÓMAGO AGRADECIDO. Y si la cosecha que ha empezado hoy llega a buen término, aún más. *

cuando hay datos que no os interesan hacéis la del ventilador, que si hay mercado porque la abuela fuma que JF lo hace todo bien y por eso no lo cuenta...

*Creo que has hecho un copia pega de respuesta a otro forero. En mi anterior mensaje no he usado la palabra mercado ni una sola vez.*

que es el futuro y ya te has encargado el lambo.

*No sé si es el futuro. En el momento actual es lo que está de moda. Lo del lambo, reconozco que es una publicidad algo cutre pero efectista dependiendo del público al que vaya dirigido*.

1º Es un ponzi, lo sabes.

*Como dice nuestro amigo de los 20.000 mensajes. "Tiene características de un PONZI". Vale. Te lo compro. Pero eso NO significa que lo sea.*

2º para saber que no es rentable solo hace falta ver el rendimiento que ofrece.

*¿Cuál es el rendimiento que no te haría sospechar? Ya que conoces el mercado, o dices conocerlo, ¿en qué porcentaje lo fijaría?*

3º aquí piel fina no, que nos duchamos poco y ya casi es cuero.

*No pretendas ir faltando a la gente y que no se te replique.*

4º a caso el que entro en septiembre de 2020 no puede tener 5 cuentas con 1000 plantas?

*Si, puede tenerlas.*

JF lo puede comprobar a caso?

*Lo desconozco. Actualmente no tiene implantado el KYC de forma generalizada. *

5º sabes que el grueso de los egipcios y no tan sureños suelen hacer interés compuesto, generalmente los que sacan periódicamente son los cazareferidos o los que entran fuerte sabiendo que es un ponzi para luego dejar 50€ por las risas.

*No tenía ni idea. En lo que a mí concierne ahora ya no son 50 euros, y si esto dura hasta el 22 de julio, las risas van a ser antológicas.*

6º JF no os dice la verdad a BAFIN ni a HIMBERSORES como los que metéis 10.000€ me lo va a decir a mi?

*¿Entonces eso te da derecho a inventarte datos, cifras, lo de los menores? *

anda Guarren déjate de tonterias me dan pereza tus argumentos vagos y tu poco juego.

*Yo no tengo que convencerte de nada, PINOCHO. Cuando te digo que preguntes a JF directamente y nos muestres lo que te dicen, dándote los datos de contacto, haces mutis por el foro. Igual que con lo de denunciar. *

yo te hago los números que quieras, pero es casi imposible dado que PONZIFIELDS SOLO DA ESTIMACIONES Y BUENAS VOLUNTADES.

*Y van a ferias, donde están rodeados por competidores que los querrían hundidos. 

1. ¿Por qué dejan a un Ponzi ir a ferias? 
2. ¿Por qué su competencia no dice que las cifras que promete JF son mera fantasía? 
3. ¿Será que los márgenes de beneficio desde la semilla hasta el consumidor final superan varias veces el 100%?*

voy a empezar a insultarte a ti también si bajas tanto el nivel.

*Yo ejerzo mi derecho a la legitima defensa. Si crees que me voy a dejar intimidar va de cráneo, colega. *

te has metido estos últimos 4 días menos que en los 20 últimos porque se te acababan los PONZI argumentos.

*Sinceramente, repetís lo de siempre como un disco rayado. Pero vamos. Este hilo está muerto y enterrado. Y solo resucitará en caso de que pase algo relevante. De hecho, ves que escribimos los de siempre. El 22 de julio, si todo va bien, animaré el hilo con pantallazos de cobro y si no, pues a otra cosa.*

ahora solo queda que JF sigue pagando porque todo lo demás apunta a que esta echo de pena.

*Pues es lo único que quiero. Que pague. Deseame suerte para el 22 de julio.*

JF hace CBD?

*Ni lo sé, ni me importa.*


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Guarren, que se te ve el plumero.
> 
> *No sé de qué plumero hablas si yo reconozco que, desde que he cobrado, soy PALMERO Y ESTÓMAGO AGRADECIDO. Y si la cosecha que ha empezado hoy llega a buen término, aún más. *
> 
> ...



hay guarren....

* de 4 empresas de Colombia 2 NO pueden hacer THC.*













__





Terra Cann Colombia







www.terracanncolombia.com






*PODEMOS ASEGURAR QUE 1 DE 4 PUEDE HACER THC*














modo SECTA ON

Hubiese sido mas fácil decirle el nombre ¿NO? Guarren!!







alexdevigo dijo:


> 4º a caso el que entro en septiembre de 2020 no puede tener 5 cuentas con 1000 plantas?
> 
> *Si, puede tenerlas.*
> 
> ...



JF no tiene forma de saberlo y los admins lo saben^^

y los mas viejos del lugar le dicen lo que hay.


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> hay guarren....
> 
> * de 4 empresas de Colombia 2 NO pueden hacer THC.*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014340
> ...



*Le llamaban Mr. Pantallazos. 
Ayy Pinocho, volvemos a los grupos de Telegram, llenos de menores metiendo en JF el dinero de la compra de sus padres.
Con que dure 107 días amigo, más los días que estaré retirando al banco, me llega. Todo por las RISAS.*


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Le llamaban Mr. Pantallazos.
> Ayy Pinocho, volvemos a los grupos de Telegram, llenos de menores metiendo en JF el dinero de la compra de sus padres.
> Con que dure 107 días amigo, más los días que estaré retirando al banco, me llega. Todo por las RISAS.*



te traigo mas para que no te aburras,





no hay como sembrar la semillita Guarren....
*Ni TNA ni PERTAKI S.A APARECEN REGISTRADAS EN EL IRCCA*
el de Uruguay tampoco puede generar beneficios, si no tiene ni licencia.



https://www.ircca.gub.uy/licencias-aprobadas/




las cosas reguladas se pueden contrastar,
cuando parece un ponzi, anda como un ponzi, sus socios ponen advertencias como kannabytes
será un PONZI.

Que no te gustan los pantallazos, puedes corroborarlo en la web del ircca. ESTA SI ES OFICIAL no como la mierda que te cuenta JF


¿no le resta total credibilidad a JF que solo uno de sus cuatro "socios Colombianos" realmente pueda producir THC?,

que otro como Kannabyte, tenga un rendimiento de 25.000 cada 5 meses sin restar amortizaciones sueldos etc y tenga para darle un beneficio a JF no cuadra!

pero mientras te paguen como instruido egipcio te vale =*


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Abr 2022)

*No tengo ni idea de licencias Pinocho.

Desconozco si esa información es veraz, y si lo fuera, que relevancia tiene para el negocio*.

*Siendo tus mejores fuentes, grupos de Telegram y tus aficiones el trolear admin, veo que tienes muuuuucho tiempo libre. Que envidia.

Vuelvo a insistir en mis preguntas. 

1. ¿Por qué dejan a un Ponzi ir a ferias?
2. ¿Por qué su competencia no dice que las cifras que promete JF son mera fantasía?
3. ¿Será que los márgenes de beneficio desde la semilla hasta el consumidor final superan varias veces el 100%?

Me interesa SINCERAMENTE tu opinión como autodenominado experto en el mercado del cannabis.

Yo si tuviera una empresa que me hace la competencia de manera DESLEAL o que DESPRESTIGIA mi sector, tomaría medidas legales o administrativas contra ella.

Si lo has leído anteriormente y ANTES DE MENTIR, HAS PREFERIDO CALLAR, YA SABEMOS LA RESPUESTA. 

El mercado del cannabis da dinero y más del que mucha gente se cree.

Y si me vas a comparar empresas de EEUU y Canadá con JF con socios en países emergentes te dejo este párrafo esclarecedor. *

"Canadá es el principal exportador en el mundo. *Colombia, país cercano al ecuador en donde las condiciones climáticas para la agricultura son favorables casi los 365 días del año, puede producir cannabis medicinal POR UNA FRACCIÓN de lo que le cuesta a los productores canadienses*. Y, a pesar de las limitantes en su regulación, su apertura a la exportación puso a temblar a Canadá."

Aquí dejo la fuente de El País, periódico vendido a JF, sin duda.

CANNABIS Colombia saca músculo en el mercado del cannabis medicinal y pone en alerta a Canadá

*No hace falta tener el certificado de profesionalidad para saber qué a menores costes se puede ser más competitivo sin sacrificar márgenes comerciales. *


----------



## atom ant (6 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> "Canadá es el principal exportador en el mundo. *Colombia, país cercano al ecuador en donde las condiciones climáticas para la agricultura son favorables casi los 365 días del año, puede producir cannabis medicinal POR UNA FRACCIÓN de lo que le cuesta a los productores canadienses*. Y, a pesar de las limitantes en su regulación, su apertura a la exportación puso a temblar a Canadá."
> 
> Aquí dejo la fuente de El País, periódico vendido a JF, sin duda.
> 
> CANNABIS Colombia saca músculo en el mercado del cannabis medicinal y pone en alerta a Canadá



Nop, la mariguana necesita estaciones y dependiendo de las horas de luz crece o echa flores .... Colombia saca músculo de lo que yo te diga jejej ... expertos


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Nop, la mariguana necesita estaciones y dependiendo de las horas de luz crece o echa flores .... Colombia saca músculo de lo que yo te diga jejej ... expertos



*Si fuera Lo País el único medio que diera esa información, también la pondría en cuarentena.* 

*Pero hay bastantes artículos estos días. 

Exportar flor seca de cannabis fortalecerá ventas del sector

Cultivadores de cannabis ahora podrán exportar la flor seca desde Colombia

Flor seca de cannabis, otro producto que se exportará desde Boyacá

Australia: Llega el Mayor Envío de Cannabis Medicinal desde Colombia, vía FoliuMed

“Éste es el primero de dos envíos que permiten a nuestro cliente abastecer alrededor del 5% de la demanda australiana, a menos de la mitad del costo en comparación con la producción local”, declaró el fundador y CEO de FoliuMed, Oliver Zugel.*


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *No tengo ni idea de licencias Pinocho.
> 
> Desconozco si esa información es veraz, y si lo fuera, que relevancia tiene para el negocio*.
> 
> ...




Que JF no te dice una verdad no tiene relevancia?

que nos ponemos a rascar y solo 1 de 4 empresas colombianas "socias" del ponzi puede realizar lo que dice JF que hace para generar el rendimiento con el que os paga no es relevante?

pensaba que el certificado te lo daban cuando sabias los conceptos básicos y poco mas pero tan poco Guarren.....


Con lo de trolear admins, entiendo que quieres decir que soy yo el que les escribe por telegram para poder traerte los pantallazos?

estas muy perdido Guarren.


1º le dejan ir a ferias porque mientras pague la esponsorización, son aguerridos empresarios Guarren esta pregunta...
Generalmente solía haber 3 sponsors en las ferias, los 3 bancos mas grandes de españa DINAFEM, POSITRONICS ,PLANTA SUR.

A DINAFEM se lo follo la guardia, ahora todo dinero es bienvenido.
por cierto, los patrocinadores solían querer premios como contraprestación xD o en las copas cannabicas o como mejor producto de la feria.

se que no te va a extrañar que en ferias han llegado a salir premiados productos ilegales.....la pela Guarren quien paga manda.

¿JF gano algo?


2ºte lo dije el otro día, no es competencia.

¿vende semillas?¿produce realmente?¿nos enseñas donde venden sus productos?¿podemos ver alguna certificación de los mismos?


3ºlos márgenes de beneficio en la industria son altos, pero si no opera en la misma.... y hace de intermediario...no son suficientes para pagar a miles de himbersores un 40% trimestre.



Listín, yo e asesorado a LP canadiense, y e estado viendo su implantación en Colombia.

Entiendo que tu no has salido apenas de la península y para intentarlo solo te quedan los ponzis otros corrimos otra suerte =*

*LAS EMPRESAS LEGALES REGULADAS DE CANADA LLEVAN MAS DE 5 AÑOS EN COLOMBIA.*
El millonario negocio de empresas de Canadá para cultivar y procesar marihuana a gran escala en Colombia - BBC News Mundo *2018 GUARREN!!!*








El clima de Colombia para el cannabis hibrido europeo/americano no es el mejor te lo aseguro.

como ejemplo próximo para ti Guarren Kannabyte, 5 meses 50 kilos.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Abr 2022)

Que JF no te dice una verdad no tiene relevancia?

*Eres tú el qué dice que no es verdad. Y dado que ya te he pillado en un renuncio, comprenderás que pillo tus mensajes con pinzas. Que te da igual soltar trolas para apuntalar lo que afirmas lo ha visto hasta el apuntador PINOCHO!!*

que nos ponemos a rascar y solo 1 de 4 empresas colombianas "socias" del ponzi puede realizar lo que dice JF que hace para generar el rendimiento con el que os paga no es relevante?

*¿Nos? ¿Encima de Pinocho tienes varias personalidades? Mare meva!!!!!*

pensaba que el certificado te lo daban cuando sabias los conceptos básicos y poco mas pero tan poco Guarren.....

*Ya te digo PINOCHO. Con saber poner las tildes, las "h" y las mayúsculas ya me lo han dado. *

Con lo de trolear admins, entiendo que quieres decir que soy yo el que les escribe por telegram para poder traerte los pantallazos?

*POR SUPUESTO*.

estas muy perdido Guarren.

*Si, como tú pensando que apenas 10 personas tienen 50k en JF y que si se ponen de acuerdo chapa la empresa. Aún me duele la mandíbula de la risa. Ya que vas a trolear, al menos currártelo algo.*

1º le dejan ir a ferias porque mientras pague la esponsorización, son aguerridos empresarios Guarren esta pregunta...

*Claro claro. Yo tengo una feria de prestigio y dejo que entre toda la morralla, que potencialmente puede ensuciar mi imagen de marca, que es mi sustento. Todo MUY LÓGICO. 

Pinocho, el dinero mueve montañas pero si me va a llevar a pique a LARGO PLAZO, NO COMPENSA.*

2ºte lo dije el otro día, no es competencia.

¿vende semillas?¿produce realmente?¿nos enseñas donde venden sus productos?¿podemos ver alguna certificación de los mismos?

*Pinocho. Te he puesto hasta la extenuación los datos de contacto de JF para que se lo preguntes directamente y PASAS. 

HAS SUSPENDIDO LA SEGUNDA EVALUACIÓN POR VAGO.

Yo soy un mindundi, que apenas tengo unas pocas plantitas  para el 22 de julio.*

3ºlos márgenes de beneficio en la industria son altos, pero si no opera en la misma.... y hace de intermediario...no son suficientes para pagar a miles de himbersores un 40% trimestre.

*Pero Pinocho. Te he pedido un % de ganancias que no te parezca sospechoso. Ostia, una tilde bien puesta, alabado sea Dios. Seguro que ha sido un copia pega.*

Listín, yo e asesorado a LP canadiense, y e estado viendo su implantación en Colombia.

*Y Felipe González es mi amigo. Menudo troll. Si apenas sabes escribir, PINOCHO!!! *

Entiendo que tu no has salido apenas de la península y para intentarlo solo te quedan los ponzis otros corrimos otra suerte =*

*He salido quizás más que de lo que te imaginas. Hasta Bakú y Herat, imagínate.* *Xd

Pinocho, quédate con esa fecha. 22 de julio.

SI JF SIGUE OPERANDO EL 22 DE JULIO y siguientes VAMOS A TENER RISAS ASEGURADAS.

Deseame suerte PINOCHO*.


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Si fuera Lo País el único medio que diera esa información, también la pondría en cuarentena.
> 
> Pero hay bastantes artículos estos días.
> 
> ...




que era una noticia relevante, ya te lo dije el otro día..

si PONZIFIELDS de verdad tuviese algo que ver con esas empresas el rendimiento , aunque fuese por expectativas como hasta ahora hubiese subido no instruido Guarren......

al menos gritarlo a los cuatro vientos para cazar mas incautos, como acostumbran.


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Que JF no te dice una verdad no tiene relevancia?
> 
> *Eres tú el qué dice que no es verdad. Y dado que ya te he pillado en un renuncio, comprenderás que pillo tus mensajes con pinzas. Que te da igual soltar trolas para apuntalar lo que afirmas lo ha visto hasta el apuntador PINOCHO!!*
> 
> ...



*TE LO DIJE AYER NO TE FIES DE MI, VE A FUENTES OFICIALES "LOS ORGANISMOS QUE REGULAN LAS LICENCIAS EN CADA PAIS" TE LAS HE IDO PONIENDO Y BUSCA LAS EMPRESAS QUE TE DICE JF QUE SON SUS SOCIOS, FACIL Y PARA TODA LA FAMILIA.

GUARREN.

NO EL CHICO QUE DICE LO DE LA LICENCIA DE URUGUAY NO SOY YO Y ME HIZO EL 70% DEL TRABAJO....QUE ERES UN INDIO!
SOLO TENGO UNA CUENTA DE TELEGRAM Y EN EL DE JF ESPAÑA ESTOY MUTED...SOLO PUEDO LEER XD

TIENES UNA FERIA QUE HA ESTADO PARADA DOS AÑOS POR EL COVID, CIENTOS DE EMPRESAS HAN DESAPARECIDO ENTRE TANTO Y LLEGA UNA QUE DICE QUE HACE, JODER GUARREN LA COYUNTURA ES LA QUE ES AUNQUE LOS PONZIS NO LO REFLEJEN

NO TENGO NADA QUE PREGUNTARLES NO LE DICEN LA VERDAD NI AL MEDICO NI A BAFIN NI A VOSOTROS!

GUARREN ES MUY DISPAR Y MAS EN ESTOS TIEMPOS, E VISTO EMPRESAS CRECER UN 2000% PERO NO CON DINERO DE INVERSORES MINORISTAS CON UN 40% DE RECARGO CADA 3 MESES QUE ES LO QUE LE SUPONE A JF

NO ME CONTRATAN POR SABER GRAMATICA NI ORTOGRAFIA GUARREN! 
TE CREIA MAS AVEZADO.

IMAGINO QUE TU SUELDO DE FUNCIONARIO Y TUS DIAS DE VACACIONES TE LO PERMITEN PERO TE QUEDAS TIESO Y HAS DE HIMBERTIR EN PONZIS =**




UN AMIGO DE MI ULTIMO VIAJE A COLOMBIA DICE QUE NO SEAS GUARREN!


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Abr 2022)

TE LO DIJE AYER NO TE FIES DE MI, VE A FUENTES OFICIALES "LOS ORGANISMOS QUE REGULAN LAS LICENCIAS EN CADA PAIS" TE LAS HE IDO PONIENDO Y BUSCA LAS EMPRESAS QUE TE DICE JF QUE SON SUS SOCIOS, FACIL Y PARA TODA LA FAMILIA.

*No grites hombre. Entre la ortografía notoriamente mejorable que gastas y las mayúsculas, duele leerte.*

NO EL CHICO QUE DICE LO DE LA LICENCIA DE URUGUAY NO SOY YO Y ME HIZO EL 70% DEL TRABAJO....QUE ERES UN INDIO!

*¿Crees que creo una sola palabra de lo que dices? No te dejaría ni que aparcases mi coche jaja*

SOLO TENGO UNA CUENTA DE TELEGRAM Y EN EL DE JF ESPAÑA ESTOY MUTED...SOLO PUEDO LEER XD

*Jajaja. Trolaco malo y PINOCHO. xd*

TIENES UNA FERIA QUE HA ESTADO PARADA DOS AÑOS POR EL COVID, CIENTOS DE EMPRESAS HAN DESAPARECIDO ENTRE TANTO Y LLEGA UNA QUE DICE QUE HACE, JODER GUARREN LA COYUNTURA ES LA QUE ES AUNQUE LOS PONZIS NO LO REFLEJEN

*Precisamente, por eso las ferias se tienen que andar con tiento.*

NO TENGO NADA QUE PREGUNTARLES NO LE DICEN LA VERDAD NI AL MEDICO NI A BAFIN NI A VOSOTROS!

*Pero PINOCHO, si quieres saber la VERDAD, o al menos FINGIR QUE LA BUSCAS, AL MENOS GUARDA LAS APARIENCIAS y cuando te contesten nos cuentas lo que te han dicho.*

GUARREN ES MUY DISPAR Y MAS EN ESTOS TIEMPOS, E VISTO EMPRESAS CRECER UN 2000% PERO NO CON DINERO DE INVERSORES MINORISTAS CON UN 40% DE RECARGO CADA 3 MESES QUE ES LO QUE LE SUPONE A JF

*Las matemáticas no engañan. 3 meses son 90 días, el ciclo de las flash es 108 días. Sólo te has desviado un 16,66%.

Pinocho, que no estás estudiando. Estudia PINOCHO!! Que vamos a estar aquí años..*

NO ME CONTRATAN POR SABER GRAMATICA NI ORTOGRAFIA GUARREN!

*Ni matemáticas, por lo que parece.*

TE CREIA MAS AVEZADO.

*Efectivamente, eso me pasa por responderte. Se me pega tu nivel.*

IMAGINO QUE TU SUELDO DE FUNCIONARIO Y TUS DIAS DE VACACIONES TE LO PERMITEN PERO TE QUEDAS TIESO Y HAS DE HIMBERTIR EN PONZIS* =*

Veo que no te acuerdas de los pantallazos de hace un mes...  que me pediste que borrase por fardar demasiado... que a Hacienda le gustaban...

Cuando me escribías cosas bonitas*. *Reza para que llegue al 22 de julio, por favor.*





UN AMIGO DE MI ULTIMO VIAJE A COLOMBIA DICE QUE NO SEAS GUARREN

*Ay Pinocho. Tú escribiendo en el foro y yo pagando impuestos.


*


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> TE LO DIJE AYER NO TE FIES DE MI, VE A FUENTES OFICIALES "LOS ORGANISMOS QUE REGULAN LAS LICENCIAS EN CADA PAIS" TE LAS HE IDO PONIENDO Y BUSCA LAS EMPRESAS QUE TE DICE JF QUE SON SUS SOCIOS, FACIL Y PARA TODA LA FAMILIA.
> 
> *No grites hombre. Entre la ortografía notoriamente mejorable que gastas y las mayúsculas, duele leerte.*
> 
> ...



enserio, esto es para demostrar que el ponzi no lo hace bien.

1º los concursos sin bases publicas ni na de na...
2º los sorteos sin adelantar el 20% y en las mismas condiciones que los concursos ....sin cumplir con la base legislativa.
3º de las cuatro empresas de Colombia tres no hacen lo que JF dice que hacen
4º aunque no te lo creas, no tengo mas cuentas en telegram ni troleo a los admins de JF muy a tu pesar.
5º veo que te encanta que te mientan , a mi no paso de JF pero me entretengo aquí con egipcios y demás sureños
6º si tienes razón, las matemáticas no fallan, 108 días 47%-59% en 90 días?¿?¿?
7º pensaba que de verdad no tenias claro que era un ponzi antes de entrar.


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Abr 2022)

enserio, esto es para demostrar que el ponzi no lo hace bien.

1º los concursos sin bases publicas ni na de na...

*Pues tienes razón, no te lo voy a negar*. 

2º los sorteos sin adelantar el 20% y en las mismas condiciones que los concursos ....sin cumplir con la base legislativa.

*Pues también, mal hecho*.

3º de las cuatro empresas de Colombia tres no hacen lo que JF dice que hacen

*Sinceramente, no he investigado. Y si ves alguna incongruencia, te agradecería que los contactase a ver que te dicen *

4º aunque no te lo creas, no tengo mas cuentas en telegram ni troleo a los admins de JF muy a tu pesar.

*Te concedo el beneficio de la duda pero te veo bastante talibán*.

5º veo que te encanta que te mientan , a mi no paso de JF pero me entretengo aquí con egipcios y demás sureños

*Es una forma de ocio como otra cualquiera*.

6º si tienes razón, las matemáticas no fallan, 108 días 47%-59% en 90 días?¿?¿?

*Yo hablo por mí, 47% en 108 días percibí yo en febrero. Es un 158% anualizado, es una puta animalada. Soy el primero en reconocerlo y lo primero que echa atrás a la gente.*

7º pensaba que de verdad no tenias claro que era un ponzi antes de entrar.

*No me metí con la total certeza de que fuera un Ponzi pero contemplé tal posibilidad. 

Y no me voy a cansar de repetir que yo NO digo que NO sea Ponzi, pero que no tengo pruebas para decir que SI lo es*. *Les dí el beneficio de la duda y conmigo han cumplido.

Y si cumplen el 22 de julio, ya la ostia*.

*Edit. Además de funcivago, soy autónomo. *


----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Abr 2022)

*REPUESTA A DAVID_ST*


​*SEÑOR CALAMARO MULTICUENTAS, la etiqueta de tus calzoncillos tienen KANNA TRACKING???? usan la tecnología BLOCKCHAIN??? 

Es la trazabilidad mas sofisticada y es imposible manipular, infinitamente mas segura y creíbles que las etiquetitas de trazabilidad de los productos que se usan normalmente.*

*



*

*SIGUE CAGANDOLA, Y HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO*   

* REPUESTA A * Ernest77




*SEÑOR PINOCHIN, no te pongas nervioso que te va a dar algo, se te ve el plumero, ya se ve la educación que ten han dado tus papas, cuando se te descubren tus cagadas y te quedas al descubierto comienzas a insultar como loco, tranquilo no me afectan y no me voy a poner a tu altura.


TE VOY A PONER LO QUE JF DICE EN SU WEB Y QUE CADA CUAL SAQUE SUS CONCLUSIONES*​

*JuicyFields es una plataforma de cultivo colectivo de cannabis medicinal que conecta a las personas con productores y distribuidores autorizados de todo el mundo.

Este sistema revolucionario aprovecha el poder de la asociación en el cultivo comercial, manteniendo los beneficios económicos dentro del nivel de la comunidad, para que la cadena de suministro retenga el dinero y el valor. Esto permite a los productores expandir sus operaciones para hacer que el producto final sea menos costoso, de mayor calidad y más deseable como exportación, mientras que los nuevos cultivadores electrónicos (sí, ese es usted) pueden ingresar al negocio con menos riesgo, eliminando los habituales Barreras de entrada para licencias, costos, experiencia en cultivo y distribución.

El proceso de plataforma simplificado:
1) Los cultivadores electrónicos compran clones en la plataforma JF.
2) JF opera bajo un contrato con el socio autorizado A para el cultivo y otros servicios.
3) Después de la cosecha, el socio A vende productos con alto contenido de THC bajo un contrato de intención con el socio B. JF recibe su parte del valor de la transacción X.
4) JF paga el monto de Y al cultivador electrónico.


UN PARTNER ES COMO UN SOCIO DE NEGOCIO, NO ES UN SOCIO ACCIONISTA O DUEÑO DE PARTE DE LA EMPRESA COMO ALGUNOS CREEN QUE SIGNIFICA EL CONCEPTO INGLES PARTNER, MAS BIEN ES COMO UN COLABORADOR EN UNA RELACIÓN COMERCIAL. JF ES QUIEN MEDIA ENTRE LOS E-GROWER Y CULTIVADORES Y DISTRIBUIDORES.*


*Aprovecho también para responder a Rexter




SEÑOR REXTER a ver si te queda a ti y a Pinochin, mas claro el siguiente video de Sergio Londono Presidente y Co-fundador de Kannabyte. A ver si oyes cuando afirma que los e-grower traen capital a la empresa. Esto es gracias a JF.


Sergio Londono Presidente y Co-fundador de Kannabyte*




* Los e-grower traen capital a la empresa Kannabyte, gracias a Juicyfields

 


SEÑOR REXTER, AHORA DEBERÍA RECONOCER SU ERROR Y DECIR QUE LO QUE DIJO EN MENSAJES ANTERIORES ES INCORRECTO, PORQUE KANNABYTE SI ES FINANCIADO POR LOS E-GROWERS A TRAVÉS DE JF


SEGUIMOS CON LAS CAPTURAS DE PANTALLA DEL GRUPO TELEGRAM QUE NOS TRAE EL SEÑOR PINOCHO, AFIRMANDO COSAS QUE DICE EL MISMO WEBMASTER ESPAÑOL QUE TAMBIÉN DIJO HACE TIEMPO QUE CANOPY GROWTH ERA SOCIO DE JF.




NO TENGO CONSTANCIA QUE TNA ni PERTAKI S.A SEAN SOCIOS DE JF, NO LO HE VISTO EN LA PAGINA WEB OFICIAL JUICYFIELDS.IO Y NO .ES


SEÑOR PINOCHO, QUIEN TE VA A TENER EN CUENTA CON ESAS FUENTES TAN FIDEDIGNAS 

SI ESTAS DEJANDO MUY CLARO QUIEN ES EL PALETO *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Nop, la mariguana necesita estaciones y dependiendo de las horas de luz crece o echa flores .... Colombia saca músculo de lo que yo te diga jejej ... expertos



*No es así, eso depende de la variedad, existen auto florecientes, son las variedades de cannabis que no dependen de la duración del fotoperíodo para cambiar de la etapa vegetativa a la reproductiva, sino que empiezan a florecer cuando completan un período fijo de vegetación.*




*Lo que si es cierto que la producción depende en gran medida a la cantidad de luz que reciban.*

*De todos modos la mayoría de los cultivadores tienen luz artificial para darle las horas de luz que estimen oportuno.*

*UNAS FOTOS DE LA WEB OFICIAL DE KANNABYTE DONDE SE PUEDE VER LAS LUCES ARTIFICIALES*

*

*
*

*

 *EXPERTOS HAY MUCHOS ME PARECE A MI ***​


----------



## quilómetro cero (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Abr 2022)

*RESPUESTA A David_St

La diferencia entre una etiqueta y una pegatina (PUEDE SER ETIQUETA ADHESIVA) es que la pegatina es adhesiva en un lado pero ambas pueden contener la misma información.*



*No te vayas por los cerros de Úbeda que estábamos hablando de trazabilidad, que decías que tenia trazabilidad cero y resulta que la trazabilidad que usa Kannabyte es muchísimo mejor que la trazabilidad tradicional, porque usa la tecnología blokchain que es la mas fiable, la mas transparente y no es manipulable.




YO CREO QUE LO HACES INTENCIONADAMENTE, PORQUE ES IMPOSIBLE QUE UNA PERSONA LA CAGUE TANTO EN COSAS QUE CASI TODOS SABEN


*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (7 Abr 2022)

*REPUESTA A *Ernest77

*DICE:** DE 4 EMPRESAS DE COLOMBIA 2 NO PUEDEN HACER THC*





*MAS ABAJO DICE:** PODEMOS ASEGURAR QUE 1 DE 4 PUEDE HACER THC



NO TE ACLARAS NI TU     *​*SE TE ACABAN LOS ARGUMENTOS Y DECIDES MENTIR Y PONER INFORMACIÓN FALSA Y DESFASADA, PORQUE NO PONES CAPTURAS DE LAS LICENCIAS QUE LE HAN CONCEDIDO POSTERIORMENTE??? 

TE RESPONDO, PORQUE INTENTAS DESVIRTUAR LA VERDAD Y CONFUNDIR A LOS DEMÁS.*

EN LA ACTUALIDAD ESTAS SON LAS LICENCIAS










*A VER QUIEN ESTA QUEDANDO COMO EL GRAN PALETO

SEÑOR **PINOCHO TU CREDIBILIDAD DEJA MUCHO QUE DESEAR* ​


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> *REPUESTA A *Ernest77
> 
> *DICE:** DE 4 EMPRESAS DE COLOMBIA 2 NO PUEDEN HACER THC*
> 
> ...




no es falso Egipcio, es la documentación previa
a la actualización del mes pasado que vas de listín
podrá estar desactualizado pero
las licencias no habían sufrido modificaciones previas,
y las que si, queda reflejado en los documentos que te copie yo.









lo que no quita que lo que cuenta JF es que estos socios le generan beneficio hace meses algunos hasta casi un año ....es falso!

el coste de una de esas licencias es pirrico pero tu a lo tuyo(son pesos colombianos)





pero vamos al meollo ahora que parece que te pones las pilas^^

cuando JF pete al ser un ponzi estos 4 pierden la licencia lo sabias?




por lo de la publicidad si alguien los tuviese por adversario ya se los podía quitar de en medio.....Guarren

porque si de verdad siembra JF flash cuidaooo









PD. a 20 25 empresas por pagina 49 paginas chiquita competencia tiene JF...^^


----------



## alexdevigo (7 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> no es falso Egipcio, es la documentación previa
> a la actualización del mes pasado que vas de listín
> podrá estar desactualizado pero
> las licencias no habían sufrido modificaciones previas,
> y las que si, queda reflejado en los documentos..



*Ay Pinocho. 

Te han pillado con el carrito de los helados. Han aparecido las licencias, parece ser.

Yo no tengo ni puta idea de licencias y creía que hablabas con fundamento. Otra vez traicionando la confianza de los lectores del hilo.

- ¿En qué estaría pensando?
- ¿Qué credibilidad crees que te mereces?

Primero, soltando que hay menores metiendo su paga semanal en JF y ahora esto. *




*Resulta que ahora no has MENTIDO, has proporcionado INFORMACIÓN DESACTUALIZADA. 

Menudo EUFEMISMO. *


----------



## finanzasmanu (7 Abr 2022)

*REPUESTA A *Ernest77



*Pinocho no intentes justificarte, cualquiera puede estar equivocado y cometer errores, pero vas de listo y crees que los demás somos tontos y paletos. 

Es mas fácil reconocer que te has equivocado, eso no es tan grave, lo grave es que pese que te han pillado sigues intentando justificarlo.


La tierra es plana, eso no es falso es una información desactualizada. Venga pinocho lo tuyo es grave.


Sigues manteniendo que la marihuana es un termino para inútiles???




Según tu, JF esta perdiendo dinero con estos socios


Tu no has tenido empresas??? tu crees que una empresa si esta perdiendo dinero con un socio no corta por lo sano??? dices a cada tonterías, que ya no sabes que decir e intentas irte por la tangente. 

Una cosa es cometer un error y otra afirmar cosas que no sabes, eso lo hacen la gente FALSA Y MENTIROSA.





Primero tiene que petar para confirmar si es un ponzi, y no afirmes lo que no sabes, ya has perdido toda la credibilidad.


Lo segundo, yo ni digo que sea un ponzi ni que no lo pueda ser, porque eso no se sabe hasta que pete.


Tercero, tu crees que si pierden las licencias a mi me importa algo??? Cada vez estas haciendo mas el ridículo.





Veo que todavía no sabes como funciona la plataforma, lee unos mensajes mas arriba. O estas de broma o lo tuyo es grave, ya no se que pensar.


Algunos vais de listo, y de salvadores, para que no caiga ningún incauto porque pensáis que los demás son tontos, que los listos sois vosotros y como ha quedado demostrado, solo sabéis cagarla y dar por hecho cosas que desconocéis.*


*A ver si os enteráis que la gente no es tonta, **y cuando hay una rentabilidad tan alta saltan las alarmas, eso puede dar a pensar que es una estafa o un ponzi, que puede ser, yo no digo lo contrario, pero hasta que no pete no lo sabremos, si es que peta, porque no se sabe, pueden bajar las rentabilidades cuando estén bien posicionado en el mercado y se **demostraría** que no es un ponzi. EL TIEMPO LO DIRA


Yo creo que en este hilo nadie a recomendado que se invierta en JF, cada uno es adulto y consciente, para valorar los riesgos y hacer con su dinero lo que vea oportuno, para eso ellos son los dueños de sus dineros, no vosotros ni yo.


Lo que he intentado es que se diga la verdad contrastada, sea buena o sea mala, no inventar y desvirtuar la verdad, ni basarse en comentarios y opiniones de otros, cada uno se tiene que crear su propia opinión sin desclasificar ni acusar a los que tienen opiniones distintas.

YA ME ABURRO DE LEER TANTAS TONTERIAS*​


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Ay Pinocho.
> 
> Te han pillado con el carrito de los helados. Han aparecido las licencias, parece ser.
> 
> ...



Guarren los documentos son oficiales?
entonces? son mentira?
eran los previos ha la actualización del mes pasado?
entonces se puede decir que estaba desactualizado?

previo a ello ya trataban con JF sin las licencias pero te da igual no?
como iban a generar beneficios sin las mismas?
que la legislación no les permita hacer publicidad y la hagan ya para otro rato no Guarren?

sabes que es un ponzi cuando explote ahí las cosas ya darán igual.
pero que pierdan las licencias por preguntar por JF no lo veo Guarren.
porque no me gustaría salpicar a esas empresas que están haciendo el egipcio como vosotros.
se que si fuesen competencia tuya hubieses empezado por ahí...pero es que no son competencia.
el ponzi lo hace todo mal hasta los sorteos, estas empresas están aprovechando el dinero ponzi. 
como tu aunque sea en lumis...

el problema son los críos(no tengo pruebas pero JF tampoco y también son fake sus fotos de perfil o de -21 creo que hay varios) y los que entran como enamorados al ponzi porque se creen que se van a hacer de oro, y si ves el grupo esta llenito de ponzilovers , pero también de gente con menos inteligencia que el egipcio.
cuando el calvo y el de los perritos quieran marcharse todos a llorar como lo de arbistar.

TU no me darás pena ninguna. porque no te habrán estafado sabias que era un ponzi.


la ultima actualización no estaba indexada por google, había que rascar mas y como bien sabes soy un vago.
el que invierte en el ponzi eres tu, deberías informarte de donde pones tu dinero.
yo paso bastante aunque me echo las risas con vosotros ,no voy a negarlo si la hubiese encontrado te la hubiese puesto.

yo ni gano ni pierdo Guarren.


Que 99% de seguridad que es un ponzi, pero mientras pague....
me recuerdas a este


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> *REPUESTA A *Ernest77
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016534
> 
> ...



cuantas horas te llevo buscarlo?
pues eso egipcio, que yo no invierto en ponzis ni tengo nada contra JF mas que advertir a incautos y descuidaos.
hice la búsqueda por encima, eso es cierto pero esa actualización es de hace un mes así que no te la flipes ponzer!


desde cuando dice JF que son sus socios?
se supone que ya han crecido las instalaciones o siguen con esos 50k de producción?
no entiendes que en una operativa de 5 meses como describe ese hombre genera un rendimiento económico máximo de 25.000. que por mucho que quieras no puede generar beneficios para JF y menos como los que JF paga....

que según kannabyte JF le compra materias primas , como dice en el disclaimer de su web .

que según la legislación solo pueden vender a entidades autorizadas...JF lo es?
que hasta hace tres días no se podía exportar flores...

cual crees que es el negocio actual de kannabyte? quitando las fotos para ponzi fields. y alguno otro 3 o 4 sponsors tiene jf reparte con ellos o como...
solo tienes que ver esas instalaciones indio...

que a ti no te importe lo que le ocurra a los de las licencias si el ponzi explota y los arrastra es digno de tu catadura moral.

pero hay tantas cosas mal que no puedes tapar el sol

la gente no es tonta entra a ponzis por avaricia y pide links de referidos por las risas no para engañar a otros incautos....que si que si mira las pruebas a mi me paga....anda ya egipcio!


modo serio

Manu llevas todo el día leyendo cannabis psicoactivo y no psicoactivo .
de verdad crees que es azar?

no entiendes que cannabis sativa es una planta,
cañamo y marihuana palabras para diferenciar los usos dentro de esa misma planta?

que lo que diferencia entre el cannabis psicoactivo y no psicoactivo es su capacidad psicoactiva.
y esta no es psicoactiva a partir de 0,2, el 0,2 fue un limite puesto para la fibra por los franceses anterior a esto era el 0,5.
los porcentajes se usan para poder generar marcos legislativos y "controlar"

en italia es 0,5thc para considerarlo cañamo
rep checa es el 1%thc " "
suiza es el 1% " "
colombia es el 1% si no recuerdo mal para considerarlo no psicoactivo, pero se cultiva como el cannabis con thc por sus flores no por sus usos industriales......
uruguay el 1%
canada 0,3% solo para el cáñamo de uso industrial. dado que hay licencias para la producción de cannabis

esto quiere decir que si declaras un campo de cañamo industrial y se te sube del 0,2 ahora en europa en general, habrías de destruirlo.
pero no porque sea marihuana y coloque... 
sino porque el cannabis es una sustancia fiscalizada, con la que podrías hacer drogas que si tuviesen poder psicoactivo.

la diferenciación a los campos de cáñamo son los usos industriales, los cuales como en Italia se admiten hasta con un 0,5% de thc.
cada país puede hacer sus excepciones, pero la planta es la misma ....

te puse la formula la otra vez: thc+cbn/cbd

*una flor o extracto con un 10% de thc y un 11% de cbd

no es psicoactivo PERO TAMPOCO ES CAÑAMO!*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



_"Soy consciente de que es una Ponzi, pero a mi me fue bien así que no pasa nada."_


----------



## alexdevigo (7 Abr 2022)

Guarren los documentos son oficiales?
entonces? son mentira?
eran los previos ha la actualización del mes pasado?
entonces se puede decir que estaba desactualizado?

*A ver Pinocho. Que no cuela. No me vengas ahora con el tema de que si la abuela fuma y bla bla bla. 
Has presentado una información como veraz y resulta que no se corresponde con la realidad de los hechos.*

previo a ello ya trataban con JF sin las licencias pero te da igual no?

*¿Está eso prohibido? ¿Antes de montar un negocio o entrar como socio con alguien tiene que tener las licencias previamente? 
A ver, si quieren dinero para instalaciones, licencias y demás, ¿cómo vas a pretender que las tengan previamente?*

como iban a generar beneficios sin las mismas?

*Pues evidentemente no se genera dinero desde el minuto 1. ¿Conoces tú algún negocio que, descontados los gastos iniciales, de dinero desde el minuto uno? No sé a que escuela de negocios has ido tú. A ver si te aprendes conceptos básicos como el ROI.*

que la legislación no les permita hacer publicidad y la hagan ya para otro rato no Guarren?

*Fuente: La Cibeles. Y si es cierto, ¿la denuncia para cuando? 
Aquí JF está infringiendo la ley continuamente pero yo veo que la página funciona, la gente cobra, las oficinas están abiertas....*

sabes que es un ponzi cuando explote ahí las cosas ya darán igual.

*Coño, además de PINOCHO, MENTALISTA. Eres una joya. *

pero que pierdan las licencias por preguntar por JF no lo veo Guarren.

*Y encima lees el futuro. Pinocho, eres un visionario. Mójate y dime que no voy a cobrar el 22 de julio. DILO Y NOS ECHAMOS UNAS RISAS.*

porque no me gustaría salpicar a esas empresas que están haciendo el egipcio como vosotros.

*Jajaja, ni que este hilo lo leyera alguien. Si somos cuatro gatos.*

se que si fuesen competencia tuya hubieses empezado por ahí...pero es que no son competencia.

*Ya, claro, que hagan mala fama del sector y que eso les perjudique a nivel reputacional, no les importa. TODO CORRECTO.*

el ponzi lo hace todo mal hasta los sorteos, estas empresas están aprovechando el dinero ponzi.
como tu aunque sea en lumis...

*Veo que se te ha pegado el lenguaje del Hikikomori. Vas bien tú. El dinero ponzi, además de en lumis, lo aceptan en toda clase de comercios. Así que si tú eres más de matarte a pajas, pues lo puedes gastar en lo que consideres oportuno.*

el problema son los críos(no tengo pruebas pero JF tampoco y también son fake sus fotos de perfil o de -21 creo que hay varios) y los que entran como enamorados al ponzi porque se creen que se van a hacer de oro, y si ves el grupo esta llenito de ponzilovers , pero también de gente con menos inteligencia que el egipcio.

*No estoy en el telegram oficial de JF. Como sabrás, los perfiles falsos están a la orden del día en telegram, igual que los bots, así que si te escribe un perfil con una foto de una chica de 21 años diciendo que estás muy bueno y que quiere follarte, quizás sea otro PINOCHO como tú que te la quiere meter hasta la campanilla. *

cuando el calvo y el de los perritos quieran marcharse todos a llorar como lo de arbistar.

*Si eso pasase, te prometo que yo no voy a llorar. Tengo metido el 10,35% de mi cash. Sobreviviré.*

TU no me darás pena ninguna. porque no te habrán estafado sabias que era un ponzi.

*No quiero tu pena. Y si, por la gracia de JF, cobro el 22 de julio, tampoco te daré mi parte del pastel.*

la ultima actualización no estaba indexada por google, había que rascar mas y como bien sabes soy un vago.

*No me vengas con excusas de mal pagador. La cagaste, y punto pelota. Un mal día lo tiene cualquiera. Mañana saldrá el sol por Antequera.*

el que invierte en el ponzi eres tu, deberías informarte de donde pones tu dinero.

*Debería. Pero, al igual que tú, soy un vago. Y como funcionó la primera vez, pues he vuelto a jugar, a ver si hay una segunda. Y si resulta, tranquilos, lo documentaré todo, desde la compra, hasta la retirada.*

yo paso bastante aunque me echo las risas con vosotros ,no voy a negarlo si la hubiese encontrado te la hubiese puesto.

*Yo le enseño a mis amigos este hilo y se parten la polla. TODO por las risas.*

yo ni gano ni pierdo Guarren.

*Yo ya he ganado, y acreditado. Y espero ganar más y que vosotros lo veaís. Lo acreditaré DOCUMENTALMENTE, con información ACTUALIZADA, no como tú PINOCHO.*

Que 99% de seguridad que es un ponzi, pero mientras pague....

*Pues el calvo no dice ninguna mentira, suscribo el 90 % de lo que dice. Pero un vídeo de 2500 visualizaciones no va a ningún lado.*

me recuerdas a este



*Lo que dice el otro del google street view y los socios que son o no son ya está aclarado hasta la saciedad. Si en este hilo han salido expertos que confunden el dominio .es con el .io me río de la "HINBESTIGAZION" del notas ese del vídeo. A LO MEJOR TIENE INFORMACIÓN DESACTUALIZADA.*


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Guarren los documentos son oficiales?
> entonces? son mentira?
> eran los previos ha la actualización del mes pasado?
> entonces se puede decir que estaba desactualizado?
> ...



No me vengas ahora con el tema de que si la abuela fuma y bla bla bla.
Has presentado una información como veraz y resulta que no se corresponde con la realidad de los hechos.

*la abuela no se si fuma pero tu deberías Guarren,
he presentado una información veraz,
desactualizada,
pero veraz.

me pides mas a mi que a JF que te enteras mas de sus chanchullos por aquí , de lo que ellos te cuentan Guarren.*


¿Está eso prohibido? ¿Antes de montar un negocio o entrar como socio con alguien tiene que tener las licencias previamente?
A ver, si quieren dinero para instalaciones, licencias y demás, ¿cómo vas a pretender que las tengan previamente?

*prohibido no legislado.*







*que no sepas tu la diferencia entre cliente , socio .


*Pues evidentemente no se genera dinero desde el minuto 1. ¿Conoces tú algún negocio que, descontados los gastos iniciales, de dinero desde el minuto uno? No sé a que escuela de negocios has ido tú. A ver si te aprendes conceptos básicos como el ROI.


*no se genera dinero desde el minuto uno, pero hay para eso y para los HIMBERSORES. claro claro Guarren.


nos hemos perdido la etapa de capitalización y es que han empezado a pagar a hora o lleva pagando desde el principio cual ponzi sin actividad legitima. hay Guarren si donde no hay mata no hay patata.*

Fuente: La Cibeles. Y si es cierto, ¿la denuncia para cuando?
Aquí JF está infringiendo la ley continuamente pero yo veo que la página funciona, la gente cobra, las oficinas están abiertas....

*fuente legislación colombiana tienes pistas para tirar del hilo como tu colega el egipcio 
se que es tu único argumento aparte de que pagan =**


*se que sois unos cínicos y solo os importa cobrar cada 108 dias pero esas empresas con la coyuntura actual no lo habrán pasado bien, y las están utilizando lo sabemos ambos. que han echo mal, pues probablemente pero mejor tu acaso Guarren?

bueno el sector como los ponzis aguantan lo que le echen no por nada es la industria del humo , mira las perdidas de las canadienses =*

tu? amigos , venga ponte serio te lo pasas bien aquí eres un ponzero con ambiciones c´est la vie 

el calvo es de los tuyos, lo raro que el que le dice que es una estafa antes vendía estafas como kuailian maind capital nimbus ....sabe de lo que habla =**


----------



## alexdevigo (7 Abr 2022)

la abuela no se si fuma pero tu deberías Guarren,
he presentado una información veraz,
desactualizada,
pero veraz.

*Has presentado una información FALSA A SABIENDAS, INDUCIENDO A ERROR.  
Si en la declaración de la renta, A HACIENDA le sueltas que las cifras son veraces pero DESACTUALIZADAS y te mete un rabo que te deja temblando.*

me pides mas a mi que a JF que te enteras mas de sus chanchullos por aquí , de lo que ellos te cuentan Guarren.

*Yo a tí no te pido nada. Me pides tú información a mí de JF y cuando te remito a ellos, PASAS. A mí la info que me da JF me llega. *

prohibido no legislado.

*Joder, pues anda que no cambia el tema. De tus intervenciones anteriores parecía que JF había delinquido. Por cierto, que la legislación que citas, no la conoce nadie. Ni pones enlaces ni nada. A ver si va a estar DESACTUALIZADA. *

que no sepas tu la diferencia entre cliente , socio .

*Creo saberlas. Incluso se pueden tener ambas condiciones simultáneamente.*

no se genera dinero desde el minuto uno, pero hay para eso y para los HIMBERSORES. claro claro Guarren.

*Ah, coño. Que el resto de socios de JF que no son colombianos, no producen nada. PINOCHO PARCERO.*

nos hemos perdido la etapa de capitalización y es que han empezado a pagar a hora o lleva pagando desde el principio cual ponzi sin actividad legitima. hay Guarren si donde no hay mata no hay patata.

*No has estudiado la asignatura "HISTORIA DE JF", donde se explica el inicio del proyecto desde cero. No me extraña, si ya reconoces que eres un vago. *

fuente legislación colombiana tienes pistas para tirar del hilo como tu colega el egipcio

*¿Legislación colombiana cuatro pantallazos sin fuentes ni nada? PINOCHO, que la trola de los menores fue TARJETA AMARILLA, ahora con la información desactualizada, ya tienes TARJETA ROJA. *

se que sois unos cínicos y solo os importa cobrar cada 108 dias pero esas empresas con la coyuntura actual no lo habrán pasado bien, y las están utilizando lo sabemos ambos. que han echo mal, pues probablemente pero mejor tu acaso Guarren?

*Pero vamos a ver, ¿ahora soy yo responsable de las acciones u omisiones de terceros? Yo soy responsable de mis propias acciones. Y tú PINOCHO, DEBERÍAS PEDIR PERDÓN POR MENTIR NO UNA, SINO DOS VECES (Y LAS QUE VENDRÁN), porque para tí todo vale para defender tus argumentos. 

Yo cuando no sé algo, me callo o digo "no lo sé", no tiro para adelante a ver si cuela como haces tú. Si yo soy un cínico, ¿qué eres tú?*

bueno el sector como los ponzis aguantan lo que le echen no por nada es la industria del humo , mira las perdidas de las canadienses =*

*PINOCHO, ¿Sabes los costes e impuestos que soporta una empresa en un país y en otro? 
¿CONTABILIDAD DE COSTES? ¿FISCALIDAD DE LA EMPRESA? Tu cojones morenos son la mejor fuente de información.*

venga ponte serio te lo pasas bien aquí eres un ponzero con ambiciones c´est la vie

*Reconozco que en febrero cuando decíais que petaba, que no iba a ver un euro y luego cayeron una tras otra las transferencias, me lo pasé bien. El 22 de julio, espero repetir la jugada. 

AÚN ESTOY ESPERANDO LA PREDICCIÓN DE SI COBRARÉ O NO.

Si eso significa que "el que calla, otorga", creo que estaré de enhorabuena.*

el calvo es de los tuyos, lo raro que el que le dice que es una estafa antes vendía estafas como kuailian maind capital nimbus ....sabe de lo que habla =*

*Ni puta idea PINOCHO, no conozco al chaval de ese canal. Pero vamos, si lleva 1 año dejando de ganar pasta en JF, NO ES DE FIAR.*



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> _"Soy consciente de que es una Ponzi, pero a mi me fue bien así que no pasa nada."_



*¿Me pones, por favor, el segundo, en que esa frase es pronunciada? 

Lo digo porque como veo una frase entrecomillada y no la he escuchado, a ver si me he equivocado de vídeo. 

Quien no se moleste en ver el video puede sacar la conclusión de que esa frase es pronunciada y SEGURO que tu intención NO ES ENGAÑAR NI CONFUNDIR. Por eso, te pido humildemente que me digas el segundo donde lo dicen. 

Muchas gracias. 

Edit. NO HA SIDO ATENDIDA LA PETICIÓN DE INFORMACIÓN, POR LO QUE TENEMOS A OTRO PINOCHO EN EL HILO. 
ESO SI NO SON MULTICUENTA.*


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

Último correo calentito.












*Continúa la Temporada Juicy Expo*
¡Saludos a la Comunidad Juicy!

El Equipo Juicy se mueve de un evento de negocios, ponencia y país a otro, acompañado con la JuicyBox por supuesto.

Al igual que la semana pasada, ésta va a estar repleta de Expos, una tras otra.

Abril arrancó con el *Canapa Mundi* que tuvo lugar el fin de semana del 1 al 3 en Roma, con JuicyFields como principal patrocinador.

Contamos con dos ponentes en el escenario, *Daniel Gauci* y *Yesid Ramírez*, mientras que nuestra JuicyBox hablaba por sí misma al estar disponible para que todos la visitaran.





La próxima Expo tendrá lugar en nuestra encantadora Malta, donde JuicyFields fundó la segunda oficina administrativa. Por lo tanto, Plant Medicine Week será algo especial para nosotros y esto sin mencionar los cambios en las leyes maltesas a favor del cannabis. Justo a principios de diciembre de 2021, este pequeño país de la UE se convirtió en el primero en legalizar el cultivo y el uso personal del cannabis.

Después, el equipo de Juicy volverá a Italia, pero esta vez a Bolonia, donde tendremos otro gran evento: Indica Sativa Trade, que será la primera exposición dedicada al cannabis en el país (8-10 de abril).

El último evento de abril será el CB - Cannabis Business Club en Zúrich el 14 de abril de 2022.





Además de nuestros emocionantes eventos presenciales, nuestro equipo de marketing ha planificado otro seminario web para el próximo martes, *12 de abril de 2022, a las 18:00 horas CET* (zona horaria de Europa Central). Se celebrará en inglés y español con la participación de *Zvezda Lauric, Licet Osorio, Erika Santana* y *Mercedes León*. El tema principal que se tratará será el de las mujeres inversoras en la industria del cannabis.

Por favor, inscríbase hoy mismo siguiendo este enlace.





Mientras tanto, JuicyFields sigue explorando nuevas posibilidades y terrenos de cultivo que se darán a conocer en un futuro próximo.

¡Y por último, pero no menos importante, nos gustaría anunciar el ganador de la *JuicyBox* que fue elegido en una de las actividades recientes! ¡Nos gustaría felicitar a Fernando Ramírez Olè de España!





"Manténgase en sintonía" con los boletines de noticias de Juicy y todas las novedades a través de nuestros canales de medios sociales


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Las tropas en retirada de Ucrania disparan contra las casas de Rubizhne: tres ciudadanos murieron antes de que pudieran llegar al refugio.

Las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales, que atacan zonas residenciales de territorios ya liberados, provocan nuevas bajas sin sentido entre la población civil.

Si las organizaciones internacionales siguen el llamado de la ONU para investigar todos los informes de violaciones de derechos humanos en Ucrania, la investigación llevará más de un año. Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de hechos registrados por los periodistas desde 2014, se puede afirmar que los perpetradores pasarán el resto de sus vidas en prisión.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (8 Abr 2022)

74 páginas ya y los muertos de hambre siguen intentando convencer a no se sabe quién de que inviertan dinerito fresco en esa porquería. Manu, venga dime cuantas comisiones te has ganado con foreros, te doy la misma cantidad si confiesas en público:

1- Que eres un pobretón que va a comisión por meter a despistados en tu ponzi marrano.
2- Que en el fondo de tu ser sabes que juicyfake es una estafa como una catedral.
3- Que eres tan miserable que con tal de ganarte unas monedas para tabaco y poco más no te importa que haya gente que tarde o temprano pierda todo lo que ha metido. 
4- Que si te diesen el suficiente dinero (en tu caso por 4 perras), no tendrías reparo moral alguno en hacerte otra cuenta nueva para denunciar la estafa de juicynabos en este mismo hilo.
5- Que no te gastas ni 5€ al día en comida porque te parece caro.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

74 páginas ya y se ven dos tipos de personas.

- Los que nos hemos atrevido a meterle a JF y hemos penado los 108 días de rigor, ganando cash sano. *Asumimos el riesgo para bien y para mal*.

- Los que dicen que *todo es mentira* (licencias, plantaciones, socios, presencia en ferias, cobros..), que ven a otros ganar dinero y juegan al deporte nacional, la *envidia*. 

*Pinocho, Hikikomori y Mr. Pantallazos no desean que pete JF por altruismo y para salvar a pobres inversores, lo que les corroe el alma es ver a otros ganar dinero, mientras ellos ven el tren pasar. 

QUE VIDA MÁS TRISTE. *

*Si DIOS (Alan) quiere, el 22 de julio puede ser un GRAN DÍA. *


----------



## bralmu (8 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 74 páginas ya y se ven dos tipos de personas.
> 
> - Los que nos hemos atrevido a meterle a JF y hemos penado los 108 días de rigor, ganando cash sano. *Asumimos el riesgo para bien y para mal*.
> 
> - Los que dicen que *todo es mentira* (licencias, plantaciones, socios, presencia en ferias, cobros..),[...]



Asumís que el retorno puede ser del -100%?


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Asumís que el retorno puede ser del -100%?



*Yo hablo por mí y te respondo SÍ. 

Cualquiera debería tener perfectamente claras estas premisas:

1. Alta rentabilidad = Alto riesgo.

2. Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.

3. Sólo poner el dinero que esté dispuesto a PERDER. *


----------



## bralmu (8 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Yo hablo por mí y te respondo SÍ.
> 
> Tengo perfectamente claras estas premisas:
> 
> ...



Y por qué crees que el retorno puede ser del -100%?


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Y por qué crees que el retorno puede ser del -100%?



*Por defecto, excepto en el caso de cuentas remuneradas y depósitos bancarios, hasta 100k por titular, SIEMPRE contemplo esa posibilidad y me pongo EN EL PEOR DE LOS CASOS.

Como culturilla, te dejo una lista con las empresas que se están cubriendo de gloria y cuyos accionistas deben estar CONTENTOS con su evolución desde el 1 de enero. 

Virgin Galactic, Alibaba, Palantir, IAG, Tesla, 
Amazon, Paypal, Meta, ... 

Y como ejemplo paradigmatico en España tenemos a DIA.*


----------



## Rexter (8 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Y por qué crees que el retorno puede ser del -100%?



Una de las trampas que hacen los ponzeros siempre es esa, decir que es una inversión de alto riesgo en un burdo intento de legitimar el Ponzi.

Pero no es lo mismo una inversión que puede salir mal con entrar en un sistema piramidal en el que te lucras del dinero del siguiente.


----------



## bralmu (8 Abr 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Una de las trampas que hacen los ponzeros siempre es esa, decir que es una inversión de alto riesgo en un burdo intento de legitimar el Ponzi.
> 
> Pero no es lo mismo una inversión que puede salir mal con entrar en un sistema piramidal en el que te lucras del dinero del siguiente.



Hoy me he levantado optimista y pensé que alex iba a ser sincero, pero veo que sigue defendiendo su estafa y fuente de ingresos.

Si insinúa que es igual de probable un -100% holdeando 3 meses Amazon/Tesla/Meta/Paypal que con Recyclix/JuicyFields/Arbistar, está engañando a los prestamistas sobre el riesgo de la inversión. No están bien informados para tomar una decisión y "asumir el riesgo".


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Hoy me he levantado optimista y pensé que alex iba a ser sincero, pero veo que sigue defendiendo su estafa y fuente de ingresos.
> 
> Si insinúa que es igual de probable un -100% holdeando 3 meses Amazon/Tesla/Meta/Paypal que con Recyclix/JuicyFields/Arbistar, está engañando a los prestamistas sobre el riesgo de la inversión. No están bien informados para tomar una decisión y "asumir el riesgo".



*A ver, si he metido XXX k con fecha de cobro 22 de julio, reza por mí, lo que no voy a hacer es tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado. 

Que tú lo califiques de estafa, siendo respetable tu opinión, faltaría más, ya revela hacia donde tiras.

Yo he puesto empresas y su evolución en bolsa es perfectamente consultable. A ver si resulta que en renta variable nunca nadie pierde dinero. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Hoy me he levantado optimista y pensé que alex iba a ser sincero, pero veo que sigue defendiendo su estafa y fuente de ingresos.
> 
> Si insinúa que es igual de probable un -100% holdeando 3 meses Amazon/Tesla/Meta/Paypal que con Recyclix/JuicyFields/Arbistar, está engañando a los prestamistas sobre el riesgo de la inversión. No están bien informados para tomar una decisión y "asumir el riesgo".



Comparación entre Amazon/Tesla/Meta/Paypal y Recyclix/JuicyFields/Arbistar.

- Amazon/Tesla/Meta/Paypal: Sus cuentas son públicas y estan disponibles. Conoces su negocio, volumen de ventas anual y incluso trimestral, deuda, cashflow, etc...toda esa información esta auditada externamente.

- Recyclix/JuicyFields/Arbistar: NO conoces sus cuentas ni estan auditadas. NO sabes el número de plantas que tienen funcionando, ni anual ni trimestralmente, ni sus beneficios, ni su cashflow.

En todas esas empresas puedes perder un 100% de tu inversión, con la diferencia de que en las primeras publican su información.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

Ganar siendo consciente de los RIESGOS: *MAL*.

Perder dinero INFORMADO: *BIEN*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ganar siendo consciente de los RIESGOS: *MAL*.
> 
> Perder dinero INFORMADO: *BIEN*



Ganar a sabiendas o con muuuuuuuuchas papeletas de que estas metido en una Ponzi, porque no tienes datos para saber cómo generan su dinero así que POR COJONES tiene que salir de otras personas que acabarán siendo estafadas: *Mínimo hijodeputa, generalmente psicopata*.

Estar en el año 2000, haberte informado bien sobre Amazon, ver que los números son corréctos, que la empresa funciona, invertir, que venga una crisis y veas tus acciones caer mas de un 90%, mantenerlas porque los números siguen siendo correctos, y en 2020 ver tu inversión multiplicada por 15: *BIEN.*

Invertir en cualquier empresa, cualquiera, sin transparencia: *Mongolo, idiota, gilipollas, atontado, retraso mental profundo.*

Ser un fondo que invierte en 100 empresas, con datos y transparencia, pero a sabiendas de que 90 van a quebrar: *Normal en fondos de inversión.*


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He querido abrir éste hilo como extensión de la lucha que yo y otros foreros tuvimos frente a una presunta estafa Ponzi. Los participantes fueron, entre otros, @David_St y @TylerDurden99, y me gustaría desde aqui agradecerles a ellos y a todos el brutal trabajo que se pegaron y que han hecho única y exclusívamente para ayudar a otros. Para que luego digan que en éste foro no hay solidaridad ni compañerismo.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, y como suele ocurrir en éstos casos, el VERDADERO autor del hilo @************ lo ha borrado. Empezó con otra cuenta pero, tras ser descubierto y viendo que ninguna de sus tácticas Ponzianas funcionaron, ha acabado desapareciendo, cosa que era de esperar y suele ocurrir.
> 
> ...



De donde has salido tú?? el boom de las ponzi en internet fue hace 20 años que usaban e-gold y e-bullion como sistemas de pagos ambas cerradas por el FBI tras años operando como sistemas de pagos de todo tipo de estafas con empresas de forex, hyip, arbitrage betting......etc etc etc.....y sabiendo que eran estafas sabias que si entrabas rápido ibas a ganar siempre y cuando no fueses avaricioso....
Que no le extrañe nadie que los federales, igual que hicieron con estas gold backed currencies, estén preparando ya un caso similar para las crypto..


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

*Ciertamente, hay gente en este hilo que no cree en la LIBERTAD INDIVIDUAL para invertir, o no, en donde cada cual considere oportuno. 

No seré yo quien limite la capacidad de las personas. 

Tengo entendido que la potestad para limitar la capacidad de las personas corresponde a la autoridad judicial.*


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Ciertamente, hay gente en este hilo que no cree en la LIBERTAD INDIVIDUAL para invertir, o no, en donde cada cual considere oportuno.
> 
> No seré yo quien limite la capacidad de las personas. Tengo entendido que la potestad para limitar la capacidad de las personas corresponde a la autoridad judicial.
> 
> No me considero con la SUPERIORIDAD MORAL O INTELECTUAL para decirle a la gente lo que hacer o no con su dinero.*



la realidad es que un tonto y su dinero nunca están mucho tiempo juntos.....y si no es invirtiendo, lo terminará gastando, apostando, mal prestando o como sea.....
Si yo no tengo ni puta idea de nadar no voy a ir a tomarme un baño por que me puedo ahogar....pues los que van a invertir sin tener ni puta idea saben que lo pueden perder....està prohibido bañarse si no sabes nadar? no .....pues con las inversiones igual, cada que haga lo que quiera con su dinero y asumir las consecuencias de lo que hace y es así como tiene que ser.


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

> En todas esas empresas puedes perder un 100% de tu inversión, con la diferencia de que en las primeras publican su información.



eres un pelele, invirtiendo en acciones la única manera de perder el 100% de la inversión es si la empresa quiebra, punto...
Que publiquen o dejen de publicar su información es sólo relevante para tontos de capirote como tú que se creen que todos los balances que publican las empresas reflejan la imagen fiel de la empresa y que las auditorías lo confirman y se olvidan de que las cuentas se presentan siempre maquilladas, la empresa quiere inversores y si puede maquillar las cuentas para conseguir más inversores lo hará, que las auditorías, pagadas por la empresa, reflejarán lo que la empresa quiera o el año que viene las hará otra empresa y que los organismos reguladores, como todo lo público ni están ni se les espera. Ahí tienes como ejemplos el puro ponzi Madoff presentado como fondos de inversión regulado por SEC o otra estafa milmillonaria como Emron.
Perder todo invirtiendo sólo se da cuando inviertes con apalancamiento o hay quiebra y si hay quiebra tú serás el último en enterarte por confiar en los números.

No se porqué me da que eres un tontaina o que está estudiando o acaba de hacer un puto curso de inversión de mierda y te crees warren buffett...que probablemente ni sabras quien es...


----------



## bralmu (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ganar a sabiendas o con muuuuuuuuchas papeletas de que estas metido en una Ponzi, porque no tienes datos para saber cómo generan su dinero así que POR COJONES tiene que salir de otras personas que acabarán siendo estafadas: *Mínimo hijodeputa, generalmente psicopata*.
> 
> Estar en el año 2000, haberte informado bien sobre Amazon, ver que los números son corréctos, que la empresa funciona, invertir, que venga una crisis y veas tus acciones caer mas de un 90%, mantenerlas porque los números siguen siendo correctos, y en 2020 ver tu inversión multiplicada por 15: *BIEN.*
> 
> ...



Sí, yo creo que la explicación más sencilla no es que sean tontos, es que son mala gente (o como dices tú, hijodeputas con rasgos psicópatas). Saben que es un ponzi y siguen negándolo y embaucando a nuevas víctimas porque lo único que importa es seguir ingresando dinero, alargar la estafa.

Los ponzis son muy fáciles de reconocer. Pagarés a 3-4 meses al 40%, referenciados -> ponzi. Lo demás es teatro y humo.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

*Imagen del pequeño inversor español según algunos foreros.    *




*Forero paco que dice que JF es Ponzi.*


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ganar a sabiendas o con muuuuuuuuchas papeletas de que estas metido en una Ponzi, porque no tienes datos para saber cómo generan su dinero así que POR COJONES tiene que salir de otras personas que acabarán siendo estafadas: *Mínimo hijodeputa, generalmente psicopata*.
> 
> Estar en el año 2000, haberte informado bien sobre Amazon, ver que los números son corréctos, que la empresa funciona, invertir, que venga una crisis y veas tus acciones caer mas de un 90%, mantenerlas porque los números siguen siendo correctos, y en 2020 ver tu inversión multiplicada por 15: *BIEN.*
> 
> ...


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)

*Manuel Marin 33
Pompero*
Desde1 Abr 2022
Mensajes1
Reputación0

Las normas son CALRAS e IGUALES para todos.
Un (1) usuario, una (1) CEUNTA.
Solo pueden tener varias cuentas los usuarios con múltiple personalidad.


----------



## finanzasmanu (8 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> 74 páginas ya y los muertos de hambre siguen intentando convencer a no se sabe quién de que inviertan dinerito fresco en esa porquería. Manu, venga dime cuantas comisiones te has ganado con foreros, te doy la misma cantidad si confiesas en público:
> 
> 1- Que eres un pobretón que va a comisión por meter a despistados en tu ponzi marrano.
> 2- Que en el fondo de tu ser sabes que juicyfake es una estafa como una catedral.
> ...



74 páginas ya y los muertos de hambre siguen intentando convencer a no se sabe quién de que inviertan dinerito fresco en esa porquería. Manu, venga dime cuantas comisiones te has ganado con foreros, te doy la misma cantidad si confiesas en público:

*Que sorpresa MILLONETI, me pides que no te cite mas y yo que siempre que te he citado ha sido por alusiones, te respondo sin ningún problema, te va a salir barato, porque he cobrado 0 comisiones.*

1- Que eres un pobretón que va a comisión por meter a despistados en tu ponzi marrano.

*Tienes toda la razón, no me puedo permitir gastar 15 eurazos en el súper cada día para comida y cena, supongo que con la inflación tu habrás aumentado un poco tu presupuesto, no? supongo que ahora destinaras 20 eurazos cada día, no? *

*La gente es muy lista no entra ningún despistado en mi ponzi marrano, una pena.*

2- Que en el fondo de tu ser sabes que juicyfake es una estafa como una catedral.

*Bueno, la verdad es que no me fío mucho, por eso no he recomendado a nadie que invierta en JF, igual desaparecen mañana o igual se convierten en unas de las principales empresas de cannabis medicinal.

Te traigo una primicia, voy a invertir en JF las propinas que me he sacado del Mcdonalds, ya subiere una captura o un video, a ver si en agosto me puedo permitir ir a un restaurante a comer.*

3- Que eres tan miserable que con tal de ganarte unas monedas para tabaco y poco más no te importa que haya gente que tarde o temprano pierda todo lo que ha metido.

*Yo pensaba que eras un poco mas inteligente que tus compañeros y resulta que tu también piensas que la gente es tonta y los listos sois vosotros. El que se decida a invertir sabe donde se mete, que parece que el dinero es vuestro. A mi ni me va ni me viene, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero.*

4- Que si te diesen el suficiente dinero (en tu caso por 4 perras), no tendrías reparo moral alguno en hacerte otra cuenta nueva para denunciar la estafa de juicynabos en este mismo hilo.

*Si yo tuviera pruebas reales y contundentes, seria el primero en denunciar, pero como no las tengo ni nadie las tiene, pues no soy como vosotros que lo dais todo por hecho y afirmáis con toda seguridad sin tener dichas pruebas, solo os basáis en opiniones y observaciones de informaciones falsas. Si tu estas tan seguro, puedes ir a cualquier comisaría a denunciar.*

5- Que no te gastas ni 5€ al día en comida porque te parece caro.

*No tengo tu poderío, los 15 eurazos son demasiado para mi.
*
*PARA LOS DEMÁS PAYASOS (EL QUE SE SIENTA ALUDIDO POR ALGO SERÁ) ME HE ABURRIDO DE DESCUBRIDLES LAS CAGADAS, UNA DETRÁS DE OTRA, Y COMO SIGUEN CON LAS MISMAS FUENTES FALSAS, PUES NI ME VOY A MOLESTAR PORQUE YA SE SABE LA CREDIBILIDAD QUE HAN DEMOSTRADO TENER Y LAS TONTERÍAS QUE ESCRIBEN. LOS LISTOS SON ELLOS, LOS DEMÁS SOMOS TONTOS, PALETOS, INCAUTOS, MONGOLOS, IDIOTAS, TARADOS.....
*
*A ALGUNOS OS HACE FALTA CALLE Y EXPERIENCIA, QUE ME PARECE QUE VIVEN ENCERRADOS DETRÁS DE UNA PANTALLA Y NO TIENEN VIDA, ESO SI QUE DA PENA.*


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018075



¿te ha dolido, verdad?

Pues ya sabes, a llorar con tu ponzi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

Jaaaaaaajajajaja...me encanta la foto del perfil


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿te ha dolido, verdad?
> 
> Pues ya sabes, a llorar con tu ponzi.



Lo que tú dijiste 

"En todas esas empresas puedes perder un 100% de tu inversión, con la diferencia de que en las primeras publican su información."

Esta sí te ha dolido, que ni le has contestado.

'eres un pelele, invirtiendo en acciones la única manera de perder el 100% de la inversión es si la empresa quiebra, punto...
Que publiquen o dejen de publicar su información es sólo relevante para tontos de capirote como tú que se creen que todos los balances que publican las empresas reflejan la imagen fiel de la empresa y que las auditorías lo confirman y se olvidan de que las cuentas se presentan siempre maquilladas, la empresa quiere inversores y si puede maquillar las cuentas para conseguir más inversores lo hará, que las auditorías, pagadas por la empresa, reflejarán lo que la empresa quiera o el año que viene las hará otra empresa y que los organismos reguladores, como todo lo público ni están ni se les espera. Ahí tienes como ejemplos el puro ponzi Madoff presentado como fondos de inversión regulado por SEC o otra estafa milmillonaria como Emron.
Perder todo invirtiendo sólo se da cuando inviertes con apalancamiento o hay quiebra y si hay quiebra tú serás el último en enterarte por confiar en los números.

No se porqué me da que eres un tontaina o que está estudiando o acaba de hacer un puto curso de inversión de mierda y te crees warren buffett...que probablemente ni sabras quien es."

Jajajajajaja. 

TE HA PUESTO EN TU SITIO.

Si, aquí me halló llorando. 



*Y el 22 de julio, si hay suerte MÁS Y MEJOR.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Esta sí te ha dolido, que ni le has contestado.
> 
> 'eres un pelele, invirtiendo en acciones la única manera de perder el 100% de la inversión es si la empresa quiebra, punto...
> Que publiquen o dejen de publicar su información es sólo relevante para tontos de capirote como tú que se creen que todos los balances que publican las empresas reflejan la imagen fiel de la empresa y que las auditorías lo confirman y se olvidan de que las cuentas se presentan siempre maquilladas, la empresa quiere inversores y si puede maquillar las cuentas para conseguir más inversores lo hará, que las auditorías, pagadas por la empresa, reflejarán lo que la empresa quiera o el año que viene las hará otra empresa y que los organismos reguladores, como todo lo público ni están ni se les espera. Ahí tienes como ejemplos el puro ponzi Madoff presentado como fondos de inversión regulado por SEC o otra estafa milmillonaria como Emron.
> ...



Hay tantas tonterías y tantos intentos de emponzoñar la realidad que algunos se me pasan.

Ahora te respondo, chavalín. No llores. Mientras tanto mira a ver si tienes alguna foto con billetes de 500 euros o algo así.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay tantas tonterías y tantos intentos de emponzoñar la realidad que algunos se me pasan.
> 
> Ahora te respondo, chavalín. No llores. Mientras tanto mira a ver si tienes alguna foto con billetes de 500 euros o algo así.



*Tus deseos son órdenes. 

La compra de la próxima cosecha.    

Tengo que decir que estoy muy contento con ING porque mandé las transferencias más allá de la hora de corte y llegaron el mismo día a destino.*



Que en la plataforma se ve así


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

*Dedicado a los foreros pacos que primero opinan y luego, si acaso, se informan xD*


----------



## finanzasmanu (9 Abr 2022)

No Comment



*900 Flash*
*20 JuicyMist
20 JuicyKush*
*20 JuicyHaze*
 CON LAS PROPINAS DEL MCDONALDS
DEDICADO A LOS MUERTO DE HAMBRES DEL FORO
(Si alguien se siente aludido, por algo será)
BYE BYE​


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

Alguno con casi 46 años, soltero y viviendo en casas de los papis, viene a dar lecciones aquí


----------



## Können (9 Abr 2022)

He entrado alguna vez al hilo y vuelvo a entrar.

Joder que pereza


----------



## Können (9 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Alguno con casi 46 años, soltero y viviendo en casas de los papis, viene a dar lecciones aquí



Y otros con la edad que puedan tener en Vigo eso sí, vienen a defender un sistema, cuya base consiste en engañar a las personas para que pongan su dinero en una estafa.


----------



## finanzasmanu (9 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Alguno con casi 46 años, soltero y viviendo en casas de los papis, viene a dar lecciones aquí



Yo se de uno de este foro que cumple exactamente con esa descripción   , vaya que por un día no nace el día de los inocentes


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Y otros con la edad que puedan tener en Vigo eso sí, vienen a defender un sistema, cuya base consiste en engañar a las personas para que pongan su dinero en una estafa.



Compañero, soltar dos frases en un foro es gratis.

Si tienes a bien, nos dices porque es una estafa porque yo, precisamente, *me acabo de poner a la cola para cobrar, y no poco dinero, el 22 de julio. 

Si tu fuente para decir que es una estafa son tus cojones morenos, lo siento, pero no me sirven. 

Así que, dime, por favor, porque debería preocuparme. Llevo casi dos meses aquí escuchando que viene el Apocalípsis. Y nada de nada.* 

*Permiteme que sea un poco escéptico con lo que por aquí se diga.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (9 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Y otros con la edad que puedan tener en Vigo eso sí, vienen a defender un sistema, cuya base consiste en engañar a las personas para que pongan su dinero en una estafa.



Quien esta defendiendo ese sistema???? Muestra una captura de mensaje que alguien haya recomendado invertir en JF. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero, que yo sepa aquí nadie ha defendido a JF. Que algunos nos haya ido bien no quiere decir que estemos recomendando invertir.


----------



## Können (9 Abr 2022)

************ dijo:


> Quien esta defendiendo ese sistema???? Muestra una captura de mensaje que alguien haya recomendado invertir en JF. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero, que yo sepa aquí nadie ha defendido a JF. Que algunos nos haya ido bien no quiere decir que estemos recomendando invertir.



Joder que te pones cachondo tío.

Está claro que con tantas réplicas al mensaje inicial de feminismo de izquierdas, os ponéis más cachondos aún.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Joder que te pones cachondo tío.
> 
> Está claro que con tantas réplicas al mensaje inicial de feminismo de izquierdas, os ponéis más cachondos aún.



*Amigo, céntrate, ¿LAS PRUEBAS DE QUE JF ES UNA ESTAFA PARA CUANDO?

Y si lo acompañas con una predicción de cuando petará, te lo agradecería.

FeministoDeIzquierdas nos tiene que agradecer que posteamos. Gracias a nosotros no le baja la media de mensajes/día. 

Espero que el mensaje 20000 lo reserve para este hilo.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (9 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Joder que te pones cachondo tío.
> 
> Está claro que con tantas réplicas al mensaje inicial de feminismo de izquierdas, os ponéis más cachondos aún.



Mucho hablar y poco demostrar, si alguien afirma algo y no lo demuestra para mi tiene cero credibilidad. Al final todo queda en un chorro de babas. bla,bla,bla..... todavía estoy esperando las ips y tengo claro que están muy perdidos


----------



## bralmu (10 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *¿LAS PRUEBAS DE QUE JF ES UNA ESTAFA PARA CUANDO?*



¿Qué pruebas si basta coger una calculadora para ver que es un ponzi?

Cuando has visto 1 ponzi, 2 ponzis, 10 ponzis, 30 ponzis... joder es que son todos iguales.

El cuento de Juicy Fields es el equivalente a esto que sacas del buzón y lo tiras a la basura. Ya ni te descojonas como la primera vez porque ya lo has visto 100 veces con ligeras variaciones. A lo sumo esbozas una sonrisa.



Y aquí los referrers de la Juicyestafa, que no están en la cúpula pero están a un buen nivel de la pirámide, diciendo que no tenemos pruebas de que sea mentira.
Sí, esta vez va a ser verdad, las 3000 veces anteriores no, pero esta vez sí, esta vez la empresa con superpoderes mágicos va a necesitar que le mandes dinero a Chipre para compartir contigo su espiritual negocio de siembra de plantas con una rentabilidad de otro mundo para que dupliques el dinero cada año, con un modelo revelado por los dioses, que ningún otro agricultor de este planeta conocía. Esta vez va a ser distinto, esta vez no va a ser un festival de lambos, humo y deuda. Esta vez no van a pagar a los viejos con el dinero de los nuevos. Esta vez no va a ser otro intercambio de manos hasta que colapse dejando un pufo de millones.

Edito: este mensaje no va dirigido a alexdevigo sino a personas. Veo que responde con la siguiente chorrada (intentando que confundamos rentabilidad con diferencia entre precio en destino y precio en origen de un producto agroalimentario perecedero, otra mentira).


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Sí, esta vez va a ser verdad, las 3000 veces anteriores no, pero esta vez sí, esta vez la empresa con superpoderes mágicos va a necesitar que le prestes dinero para compartir contigo su espiritual negocio de siembra de plantas con una rentabilidad de otro mundo para que dupliques el dinero cada año, con un modelo revelado por los dioses, *que ningún otro agricultor de este planeta conocía*. Esta vez va a ser distinto, esta vez no va a ser un festival de humo y deuda, esta vez no van a pagar a los viejos con el dinero de los nuevos, ni va a ser otro intercambio de manos hasta que colapse dejando un pufo de millones.
> Edito: este mensaje no va dirigido a alexdevigo sino a personas. Veo que responde con la siguiente chorrada (intentando que confundamos rentabilidad con diferencia entre precio en destino y precio en origen de un producto agroalimentario, otra mentira).



*¿Será que si te integras verticalmente en la cadena de valor puedes sacar más tajada? Por decir algo, vamos. *

Hemos pagado las naranjas un 875% más caras de su valor en el campo




*Busca una tienda de naranjas online, directamente del agricultor, y dime a qué precio te venden el kilo.

Edit 1. Veo que se confía poco en el nivel de inteligencia de los lectores del hilo. La gente que sabe distinguir margen y rentabilidad sabe que están correlacionadas. **Si tienes MUCHO margen y POCA rentabilidad ES QUE HAY ALGO QUE NO FUNCIONA. *

*La tabla viene a decir que HAY MUCHA GENTE GANANDO MUCHO DINERO ENTRE EL ORIGEN Y EL DESTINO. 

Y en el sector de cannabis, del que NO SOY EXPERTO, CREO QUE TAMBIÉN PASA. 

COSTE DE PRODUCCIÓN*

Los productores colombianos dicen que sus costos comenzarán muy por debajo de los 50 centavos el gramo y bajarán a partir de ahí.

Fuente (en inglés):

The Next Threat to Big Marijuana Companies Comes From Way South of the Border

*PRECIO DE VENTA

Yo pongo este cuadro, y la fuente*

Estos son los precios de la marihuana en el mundo


*






Edit 2. Podré caer mejor o peor, pero que se me niegue la condición de persona... Es broma, te agradezco el tono discrepante, pero correcto. Como ví que se citaba un "post", pues me dí por aludido. *


----------



## lazarus86 (11 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *¿Será que si te integras verticalmente en la cadena de valor puedes sacar más tajada? Por decir algo, vamos. *
> 
> Hemos pagado las naranjas un 875% más caras de su valor en el campo
> 
> ...



Pero estas comparando productos perecederos los cuales tienen márgenes del 50% o 100% desde el distribuidor hasta el vendedor.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Abr 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> Pero estas comparando productos perecederos los cuales tienen márgenes del 50% o 100% desde el distribuidor hasta el vendedor.



El compañero de la respuesta anterior dió a entender, o eso entendí yo, que *los márgenes tan altos son, de por sí, sospechosos* y yo he puesto un ejemplo, más o menos acertado, de que no siempre es así.

Los márgenes de 50-100% no se limitan al sector agroalimentario, como seguro que sabes.

En las rebajas de moda, cuando en los comercios hay prendas al 40, 50, 60, 70 % de descuento *y aún así le ganan dinero*, no veo escandalizarse a nadie.


----------



## bralmu (11 Abr 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> Pero estas comparando productos perecederos los cuales tienen márgenes del 50% o 100% desde el distribuidor hasta el vendedor.



El ya sabe todo eso. El sabe que una naranja no se transporta con un chasquido de dedos desde un árbol en Sudáfrica a una frutería en Madrid, ni todas están en condiciones de venderse para mesa, ni se venden todas antes de estropearse.

Pero es que su pan depende de seguir mintiendo. El trabajo de ponzero. Creo que usa este hilo como entrenamiento. Me lo imagino como un fantasma psicopático, al estilo del pequeño nicolás.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Abr 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> El ya sabe todo eso. El sabe que una naranja no se transporta con un chasquido de dedos desde un árbol en Sudáfrica a una frutería en Madrid, ni todas están en condiciones de venderse para mesa, ni se venden todas antes de estropearse.
> 
> Pero es que su pan depende de seguir mintiendo. El trabajo de ponzero.



*Mira macho. 

¿Me estás diciendo que los márgenes entre lo que recibe el agricultor y el precio de venta al consumidor son los CORRECTOS?

Aún no me has dicho a qué precio te venden las naranjas en tiendas online los AGRICULTORES DE VALENCIA, desde el árbol a tu casa. 

Aún DESCONTANDO los gastos de embalaje, envío y manipulación, son varias veces el COSTE DE PRODUCCIÓN.

Los números NO MIENTEN. 

Edit. Sí meter MI DINERO en donde yo considero oportuno, y no donde a tí te parezca, es ser PONZERO, sí SOY PONZERO.*


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Abr 2022)

aquí dice que no cbd ni thc que kannabyte hace CBG!!!


a estos les cuentan mas que a JF aunque el ceo a adelgazado mucho....xD
mare meva Guarren!
no había ni que buscar las licencias a estos otros se lo cuentan a pelo JF paga poco.....por las fotos y la publi para captar ponzeros.

cuantas empresas sacan beneficio de esos cultivos?
nos dejan tranquilos dicen que las plantaciones están aseguradas xD



yo estaría acojonado Guarren....si las tres empresas le pagan
estos ganan mas con los ponzis que con el cultivo



"el próximo año sale la venta de flor seca"

30 días después, Colombia legisla y aprueba la exportación de flor seca....

Gran visionario dirige esta empresa mare meva!

cada cultivo de 3 a 4 meses pero a vosotros cual reloj suizo cada 108 días....


----------



## lazarus86 (11 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Mira macho.
> 
> ¿Me estás diciendo que los márgenes entre lo que recibe el agricultor y el precio de venta al consumidor son los CORRECTOS?
> 
> ...



Bajo mi punto de vista y mis conocimientos que tengo en este tema ya que estuve trabajando en los sistemas de subastas de frescos de una gran cadena de alimentación de España.

El agricultor cuando recoge por ejemplo naranjas, tiene miles de kilos de que quiere quitarse de encima si o si porque se estropean en sus arboles. Luego esos miles de kilos tienes que pagar transporte y selección de fruto en algún centro o cooperativa. En este proceso de selección un % importante no se puede vender por sus tamaños o forma.

Cuando has realizado la selección, no puedes vender esos miles de kilos en ese mismo dia, se pasa a otro proceso mas costoso que es el almacenaje, estos almacenes en algunos casos se encuentran 2º para que la fruta no madure.
Siguiente paso, es transportar la fruta al comercio el cuál tienen mermas grandes de producto y tienes que ganar dinero claro está.

Desde que recogen la naranja hasta que llega a tu cesta, han pasado por varios transportes y procesos.

Lo que dudo yo, es que una empresa como Juicy pueda meter en el mercado tantos gramos de su producto, ya que no es la única empresa de su sector.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> aquí dice que no cbd ni thc que kannabyte hace CBG!!!
> 
> 
> a estos les cuentan mas que a JF aunque el ceo a adelgazado mucho....xD
> ...



*Te echaba de menos PINOCHO.

El 22 de julio ojalá siga funcionando como un reloj. Gracias por hacerme tan llevadera la espera. *


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Abr 2022)

Ánimo a la gente a usar el Wayback Machine y consultar los faqs de Juicy Fields a lo largo del tiempo, el baile de información y fechas es divertido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Abr 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Ánimo a la gente a usar el Wayback Machine y consultar los faqs de Juicy Fields a lo largo del tiempo, el baile de información y fechas es divertido



¿Quieres decir Paylimited.com?

Los ponzis éstos son como las cebollas, según vas quitando una capa aparece otra y mientras tanto te dan ganas de llorar...de risa.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir Paylimited.com?
> 
> Los ponzis éstos son como las cebollas, según vas quitando una capa aparece otra y mientras tanto te dan ganas de llorar...de risa.




Ni idea de que es Paylimited.com

Veo que la URL está disponible en GoDaddy y que antes era una empresa de pagos con tarjeta, SEPA, y criptomonedas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Abr 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Ni idea de que es Paylimited.com
> 
> Veo que la URL está disponible en GoDaddy y que antes era una empresa de pagos con tarjeta, SEPA, y criptomonedas



Ahí es donde originalmente estaba Juicyfields.io. Es la protoponzi de la ponzi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Abr 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> cada cultivo de 3 a 4 meses pero a vosotros cual reloj suizo cada 108 días....



¿Qui...qui...quieres decir que...que...que el dinero a lo mejor no es de la venta de cultivos sino diréctamente de los que ponen la pasta?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

Saber matemáticas no es requisito para montar una Ponzi, pero no saber si que casi lo es para caer en una de ellas.


----------



## Piotr (15 Abr 2022)

pero qué cojones hacéis perdiendo el tiempo hablando con un subnormal que se da autolikes con sus cuentas? solo estáis upeando el hilo y dándole más visibilidad de la que tendría


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Abr 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> pero qué cojones hacéis perdiendo el tiempo hablando con un subnormal que se da autolikes con sus cuentas? solo estáis upeando el hilo y dándole más visibilidad de la que tendría



Precísamente de eso se trata.

Crear un hilo con pruebas de la Ponzi, para que quien busque pueda encontrar información y sacar sus conclusiones.


----------



## Noctis (17 Abr 2022)

Putos ponzeros


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Abr 2022)

Tio, pero ¿no estabas en la cárcel por apropiación indebida de foto?

Mira que los de Juicyfields son muy serios y te pueden emponzinar


----------



## danny.rage98 (22 Abr 2022)

Yo la veo funcionando...


----------



## danny.rage98 (22 Abr 2022)

A ver cuando peta ostia, que veo a mucho listo sin dos dedos de frente que se cree que se hará millonario en dos dias hahaha


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Abr 2022)

danny.rage98 dijo:


> Yo la veo funcionando...



Doy fe.


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Abr 2022)

Parece que ya han abierto al público la oficina de Valencia.



Momento de rememorar uno de los hits de este hilo, ya lo he puesto en el segundo exacto para mayor gloria de nuestro italiano favorito.


----------



## Ernest77 (23 Abr 2022)

https://blendbuster.com/juicyfields-und-der-fehlende-umsatz/












https://blendbuster.com/juicyfields-und-die-bafin/



un saludo a Guarren mack ponzi


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Abr 2022)

Santi diciendo que "que va bien el Ponzi".
Este va directo a comisaría a denunciar.


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Abr 2022)

Otro estafado quejándose.


----------



## alexdevigo (23 Abr 2022)

Aún nadie me ha dicho que no voy a cobrar en julio.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Ya falta menos, ya dire si cobro o no .


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya falta menos, ya dire si cobro o no .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035412



Felicidades. En 19 días te puedes llevar un buen pico. Ojalá te toquen 50 gramazos.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Felicidades. En 19 días te puedes llevar un buen pico. Ojalá te toquen 50 gramazos.



Gracias. Ya lo dire por aquí. Saludos.


----------



## danny.rage98 (25 Abr 2022)

Que ganas de ver cuando cae toda esta pantomima.... como os vais a ver.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Abr 2022)

los días de pago son los martes y los jueves no?

será casualidad que ya van 3 veces que justo dejan 1,5M 

no será para ver si la gente esta dándole la vuelta a la pirámide? no se nos olvide que mientras el grueso de los HIMBERSORES, reinvierta solo son números en una web, puede dar apariencia de solvencia, muchos solo hacen retiros de 10€ para "ver si paga"






0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io







sea como fuere, mientras sigas las wallets podréis observar si tienen fondos ^^ 

auditoria no pasaría ni la de willi wonka! 

c´est la vie!

aquí las pongo para tenerlas a mano =*





0x6aE318DdE145BdDcfc839C7896F504d0EFa5Ce03 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xaA4C239645eb50df829453F870fd0847Cb2a092E - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Abr 2022)

danny.rage98 dijo:


> Que ganas de ver cuando cae toda esta pantomima.... como os vais a ver.




*danny.rage98
Pompero*
Desde15 Feb 2022
Mensajes 3
Reputación 0

Me veo en la obligación de repetirme, *"las normas son CALRAS al respecto, un (1) usuario una (1) cuenta.*


----------



## danny.rage98 (25 Abr 2022)

Soy nuevo por aquí, y si os creéis que os saldreis de juicy con pasta... vais finos jajaja. Mirad MIND Capital


----------



## danny.rage98 (25 Abr 2022)

o Kualian, o Nueva Rumasa, o infinidad de ejemplos que os podría poner... Pero bueno, sois demasiado paletos para daros cuenta.


----------



## Rexter (25 Abr 2022)

danny.rage98 dijo:


> o Kualian, o Nueva Rumasa, o infinidad de ejemplos que os podría poner... Pero bueno, sois demasiado paletos para daros cuenta.



De paletos nada, que están dentro de JF. Y muchos de ellos con referidos. No son más que spammers en busca de pardillos a los que sacar la pasta.


----------



## alexdevigo (25 Abr 2022)

danny.rage98 dijo:


> Soy nuevo por aquí, y si os creéis que os saldreis de juicy con pasta... vais finos jajaja. Mirad MIND Capital



Si vas a una cosecha, retiras el capital inicial y reinviertes beneficios, o parte de ellos, yo creo que no se palma pasta, te quedas como estabas al principio. 

Iluminanos.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (28 Abr 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Parece que ya han abierto al público la oficina de Valencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Momento de rememorar uno de los hits de este hilo, ya lo he puesto en el segundo exacto para mayor gloria de nuestro italiano favorito.



Buena inversión de marketing en una oficina supuestamente abierta al público mínimo 2 meses antes de la inauguración, justo cuando la gente anunciaba que la oficina era falsa, por lo menos se curran la estafa y van parcheando de momento las fisuras que les van detectando.

No te molesta que con tu dinero han pagado parte de ese catering y parte del salario de la hija de Chimo Bayo como dj para amenizar la fiesta y no te hayan invitado?? Tampoco te tendría porque molestar la verdad, visto lo visto...


----------



## alexdevigo (28 Abr 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Buena inversión de marketing en una oficina supuestamente abierta al público mínimo 2 meses antes de la inauguración, justo cuando la gente anunciaba que la oficina era falsa, por lo menos se curran la estafa y van parcheando de momento las fisuras que les van detectando.
> 
> No te molesta que con tu dinero han pagado parte de ese catering y parte del salario de la hija de Chimo Bayo como dj para amenizar la fiesta y no te hayan invitado?? Tampoco te tendría porque molestar la verdad, visto lo visto...



Que hagan lo que quieran con mi dinero.

*Si el 22 de julio cumplen conmigo, yo no tengo nada que objetar. *

Según el italiano del audio de nuestro amigo, el edificio estaba completo y era imposible que pudieran tener una oficina ahí.

Luego, un usuario atribuyó al photoshop fotos publicadas en el instagram de JF en la citada oficina.

Que en una inauguración se ponga catering y música...., menudo derroche. Podían haber ido con bolsas del DIA y haber abierto unas latas.

Y eso que en Valencia no están en un *PUTO COWORKING PACO*.

Pd. El 28 de mayo voy a Valencia a ver a Chimo Bayo en la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, en un festival. A lo mejor me paso de visita.


----------



## alexdevigo (4 May 2022)

Te va a decir que todo es falso, hasta que la ropa que llevas es falsa. 

Tan poca fe tienen en este hilo que no se han molestado ni siquiera en escribir en los últimos días. Ni siquiera el promotor del mismo. 

Permanecen agazapados para poder decir, si llegase el caso, el consabido "lo sabía" o "te lo dije". 

Mientras tanto, nosotros seguimos ganando pasta. El 22 de julio, si JF quiere, colgaré los resultados, para mayor gloria del hilo.

Y así probaré que es un Ponzi, porque los PONZIS pagan al principio, que me lo han dicho en este hilo. Lo que pasa es que "el principio " dura ya dos años. A ver si este principio dura dos o tres añitos más...


----------



## Rexter (4 May 2022)

Bueno, sacado de foroestafas, que ahí también están haciendo muy buena labor. 

Las fotos de las variedades de JF están cogidas de bancos de semillas

Pongo el ejemplo de la famosa Juicy Flash







Tomada de






Y el resto igual, el foroestafas está el resto y también están poniendo buenas informaciones si alguien más quiere echarle un vistazo.


----------



## Rexter (4 May 2022)

Bueno, sacado de foroestafas, que ahí también están haciendo muy buena labor.

Las fotos de las variedades de JF están cogidas de bancos de semillas

Pongo el ejemplo de la famosa Juicy Flash







Tomada de






Y el resto igual, el foroestafas está el resto y también están poniendo buenas informaciones si alguien más quiere echarle un vistazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

Que cepas que como te vea que voy a hacer unas cuantas lecciones en la cabesa varias veses.

Ya estas habisado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

Solo un comentario.

El número 030 (o 30, cuando le pones el prefijo del pais) si que es de Berlin. Es un teléfono local fijo. Los móviles de 151-152-... son "relatívamente" nuevos (hace 10 años teníamos los 176-177..., por ejemplo).

En cualquier caso igual este verano hago algo de turisteo con amigos no-Alemanes y quieren visitar Berlin, así que igual y me paso por sus "oficinas".

Pero oye, que Microsoft, Google, y Amazon tienen todos las OFICINAS CENTRALES en coworkings tio, que eso es lo que hacen todas las grandes multinacionales...si quieren salir con patas cuando les explota un ponzi


----------



## alexdevigo (4 May 2022)

Por favor, que alguien ponga pantallazos de wallets, y diga que están a punto de petar. Y que lo acompañen de explosiones nucleares. 

Ya vamos 3 meses tarde, para que esto pete. Ya me estoy impacientando.


----------



## Ernest77 (4 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien ponga pantallazos de wallets, y diga que están a punto de petar. Y que lo acompañen de explosiones nucleares.
> 
> Ya vamos 3 meses tarde, para que esto pete. Ya me estoy impacientando.



lo de las fotos robadas y eso ya tal ,eso también lo hace Google y Uber que no tenéis ni idea , a Guarren le pagaron y le pagaran porque no es un ponzi del todo que lleva ya dos años y si lo pierde igual tampoco es un ponzi será mala gestión o algo no Guarren ^^


----------



## Ernest77 (4 May 2022)

ya que tu colega el egipcio tenia enlace de referido podría explicar a la comunidad como funciona.

este caza referidos con 38 plantas que serian unos 2000€
y 539 Gr que son 800€

ha recomendado a 3 personas por debajo 
una malandra que ha captado 453e de referidos?

casi supone el 20% del dinero de su cuenta que me dices Guarren es un sistema piramidal?

o este es un webmaster del copón y un megahimbersor?


----------



## alexdevigo (4 May 2022)

Gracias por los buenos deseos, ojalá se hagan realidad.

Sobre el tema referidos, pues no tengo mucha idea, la verdad. He leído que la comisión es del 5%.

Yo mismo entré sin referido y no se me pasa por la cabeza hacerlo, ya que fiscalmente no sé si tendría que darme de alta en algo.

El hilo está cayendo en una escandalosa monotonía. La página va, la gente cobra, no hay chicha.

¿Que han pillado una foto de aquí o de allá? ¿Que un supuesto socio/cliente/proveedor reniega o no confirma su relación con JF? ¿Aviso de la CNMV? Minucias. 

Ya nadie se acuerda de cuando la página estuvo caída 2-3 días en marzo. 

La gente entra, cobra, se acojona y sale, luego le vuelve a picar el gusanillo y vuelve a entrar, y quizás con más pasta que al principio. Es como una droga. 

*¿Quién se atreve a ponerle una fecha de caducidad a esto?*


----------



## Oranjito (6 May 2022)

Saben la cantidad de veces que he escuchado o leído a los pro ponzi decir que "no es un ponzi porque no tiene referidos", "no es un ponzi por que paga", "no es un ponzi porque existe el producto". Vaya panda de deficientes neuronales.

Referidos? los hay a patadas.
Pagan? y si, como cualquier ponzi, hijo!
El producto? Las fotos son robadas, los productos son de otros y el montaje para hacer parecer que tienen un producto es digno de hollywood.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

"Ponziacaso". Me parto.


----------



## Ernest77 (6 May 2022)

@alexdevigo 

Guarren!
que nos dices ompare,
la tortuga esta asomando? espero que por las risas no te pasases de listo y metieses mas de lo que ya habías sacado. =*

tiene referidos cual piramidal,
roba las fotos principales en las que se sustenta su estafa.
revienta las leyes de privacidad de datos y hasta los sorteos!

pero nada que paga 
igual no es un ponzi XD


----------



## alexdevigo (7 May 2022)

La plantita de oranjito sigue viento en popa, igual que sus hermanas.

Perdón por escribir a estas horas, pero vengo del concierto de Siniestro Total. Tener que venirse a Madrid para el último concierto de un grupo de Vigo, que triste...

Por supuesto, todo pagado por vuestra empresa favorita. El dinero ponzi siguen aceptándomelo.

Buen finde a todos. Y rezad por mí y las plantitas, 24 de junio y 22 de julio. Apuntad bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Implantación de identidad, que es como la dental pero te meten un DNI en la boca.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Entiendo con tu mensaje que me estas amenazando con meterme en un saco, osea, estas amenazando con secuestro y asesinato.

Lo digo para que quede constancia judicial y *te doy la oportunidad, hasta las 14:00, para que pidas perdón, te retractes públicamente, y jures o prometas que jamás te dirijirás a mi sin el debido respeto y el tratamiento de "usted" en todos y cada uno de tus mensajes futuros*. Con ésto indico judicialmente que has sido informado sobre la oportunidad de retracto para que también quede constancia y, en caso de juicio, tu defensa no pueda aferrarse a la falta de conocimiento sobre la acción realizada.

En caso contrario mis abogados se reservan el derecho a una denuncia formal por un delito de amenazas e intento de secuestro y/o daño físico, incluyendo asesinato u homicidio imprudente.


----------



## alexdevigo (7 May 2022)

Ni caso. Siempre he querido pensar que es un troll cuyo rol es mantener activo el foro en temas candentes. Si no es el caso, nos encontramos probablemente ante una persona con un cúmulo de psicopatologías muy severas y de la que, por tanto, no cabe más que compadecerse, a pesar de lo hiriente que intenta ser.


----------



## Oranjito (7 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050157
> 
> 
> La plantita de oranjito sigue viento en popa, igual que sus hermanas.
> ...



Por lo que veo, sigues igual de mala persona. Saber que otros pobres infelices están "financiando" tus "iNveeEErsioOnesS" y ni inmutarte, celebrarlo y seguir promocionando para que sigan entrando, es porque estás hecho de otra cosa. No me sorprendería para nada, pero para NADA, que seas un enviado de la propia ponzi y que todas tus capturas de "plantas y cobros" sean solo marketing. Peores cosas se han visto.

Tu estrategia sigue siendo la misma. Desde ropa (falsa), hasta conciertos. Todo pagado con el dinero de otros que van entrando. Te interesa que la gente relacione el ocio, la buena vida y el adquirir cosas con Juicy y asi vayan entrando para que puedas seguir cumpliendo con tu trabajo.

Sobre este hilo, hace mucho que no entraba y veo que ya da hasta un poco de vergüenza ajena. Va más de ponerse apodos, amenazarse y disparar munición cutre que de informar y advertir sobre estafas a la gente de a pie que puede caer en las garras de estos impresentables estafadores.

Saludos.


----------



## alexdevigo (7 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Por lo que veo, sigues igual de mala persona. Saber que otros pobres infelices están "financiando" tus "iNveeEErsioOnesS" y ni inmutarte, celebrarlo y seguir promocionando para que sigan entrando, es porque estás hecho de otra cosa. No me sorprendería para nada, pero para NADA, que seas un enviado de la propia ponzi y que todas tus capturas de "plantas y cobros" sean solo marketing. Peores cosas se han visto.
> 
> Tu estrategia sigue siendo la misma. Desde ropa (falsa), hasta conciertos. Todo pagado con el dinero de otros que van entrando. Te interesa que la gente relacione el ocio, la buena vida y el adquirir cosas con Juicy y asi vayan entrando para que puedas seguir cumpliendo con tu trabajo.
> 
> ...



Ya sé que para tí es jodido vivir en un matrix donde la gente cobra, ergo, *nadie puede decir que ha sido estafada, pues ha cumplido con todos.*

Así que eso de que yo estoy siendo financiado por otros no cuela. Además, yo tengo pasta también dentro, *por lo que estamos en el mismo barco.*

Te puse el pantallazo de tu plantita porque que me echaste en cara que en ese preciso momento no tenía nada dentro y viste eso como un signo de desconfianza. *Encima que te complazco te quejas, aclárate macho. 

Luego han venido muchas más. Si te aburres te pasas el 22 de julio y te ríes de mí. O, en el caso de cobre, puedes insultarme.

Un saludo.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Elmejor45 dijo:


> amenza ? jajajjaa usted si que amenza? te ries de otros? tranquilo que esta todo capturado sera usted que debe de pedir perdon por seguir riendo la gracias a otros usuarios ? usted si eso lo ve bien? ira as la denuncia con el otro usuario eso es ( IR AL SACO) usted sabrar como entiendes las palabras,,, no es una amenaza ni mucho menos solo quien rie la gracias a otros estara en la denuncia por difamar sin pruebas que hay muchos a qui en este foro ME GUSTA TU COPIA Y PEGA tranquilo no me voy a rodillar con usted pedir perdon? usted lo pide? cuando usted lo pida yo te lo pedire,,, y te digo UNA COSA NO SON AMENAZA NI MUCHO MENOS Y TAMPOCO TE VOY A DIFAMAR CONTRA USTED Y TAMPOCO VOY A DECIR MENTIRA CONTRA USTED COMO USTED HACE SIN TENER PRUEBA COMO DAVID_ST la diferencia de eduacion que no son la mismas aparte esto es un foro libre no?



Asi me gusta, me te dirijas a mi de usted como te he indicado. Ahora solo cabe esperar esa denuncia de la que haces tantos aspavientos.

Yo no tengo que pedir perdón excepto cuando me equivoque (que creo que alguna vez lo habré hecho) porque soy un caballero, pero aqui vengo a evitar que la gente caiga en un ponzi tan obvio.

Y ya sabes, no olvides el "usted" cuando te refieras a mi.

PS: Lo que has hecho con "meterme en el saco" es un delito de amenazas, pues queda probado que querías meterme en un saco, así que no trates de cambiar la versión. Como te he dado la oportunidad a retractarte y no lo has hecho, me reservo el derecho a hacérselo saber a mis abogados. Por cierto, como puedes ver meterme en ignorados como que no te va a funcionar, pues tengo protección como víctima de tus amenazas e intentos de rapto y (posiblemente) asesinato.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ni caso. Siempre he querido pensar que es un troll cuyo rol es mantener activo el foro en temas candentes. Si no es el caso, nos encontramos probablemente ante una persona con un cúmulo de psicopatologías muy severas y de la que, por tanto, no cabe más que compadecerse, a pesar de lo hiriente que intenta ser.



Te indico que no soy ningun troll, ni tengo como trabajo mantener activo nada. Así que, para que quede claro, te pregunto si me estas llamando psicópata y te doy la oportunidad a retractarte de tu acusación.

Recordemos que el código penal español contempla, dentro de su sección 205 y 216, el delito de llamar a una persona "psicópata". Ya hay base desde el 2019 en un juicio en Murcia, del cual extraigo parte del comentario del juez, que yo te indico desde ya que me reservo el derecho a usar en caso de que no te retractes ipso-facto:

_"el derecho a la libertad de expresión no acoge, ni ampara, el derecho al insulto, por lo que determinadas expresiones o frases constituyen la plasmación no de un juicio de valor por hiriente que pudiera considerarse, sino un claro menosprecio, insulto o vejación a la persona respecto a la que se refiere"._

Por si no te habías dado cuenta, llevo desde que empecé este hilo con supervisión legal.

Como mi abogado me ha indicado, siempre es recomendable ofrecer a la otra parte una oportunidad para retractarte, así que considera ésta la tuya. Si tu proximo comentario no incluye la correspondiente disculpa, asumo que no te retraes. Mi oportunidad termina en tu siguiente comentario.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Si COMO EJEMPLO yo te dijera a tí "te voy a meter un navajazo" (cosa que no haría) pero "quiero referirme a una navaja de plástico", tú lo interpretarías como que quiero matarte, pero yo lo interpreto como que quiero gastarte una broma. Desgraciadamente para la parte que amenaza, la legislación española contempla que una acción no debe ser desestimada porque la parte acusada considere que "no tenía esa intención", ya que entonces cualquier persona podría realizar cualquier amenaza y éstas quedarían impugnes.

Ésto se recoge muy bien en el art. 206.

En el caso que nos trae, indicas que vas a "meterme en el mismo saco". No dices "tu expresión cae en el mismo saco" ni "lo que dices va al mismo saco", sino, LITERALMENTE "voy al mismo saco". Osea, queda claro que deseas meterme en un saco. Es lógico y concluyente que una persona no podría entrar en un saco para ningún acto benigno (en éstos casos se usaría una cama o camilla), así que la única conclusión posible es que deseas hacerme daño. Observa que en mi comentario hablo de "asesinato u homicidio involuntario" (osea, que me metieras en un saco para hacerme daño y yo muriera de forma fortuita).

Tampoco vas a librarte alegando que no dominas el español, pues todo lo que has escrito esta almacenado tanto en soporte digital, como en papel, como en reportes que he ido dando a la administración del foro, lo cual demuestra tu suficiente dominio del idioma.

Por último, al darte la oportunidad a retractarte y no hacerlo, queda también claro que has entendido tanto tu amenaza como el daño que has ocasionado con ella, y has desestimado la oportunidad de retractarte de tu amenaza e intento de asesinato u homicidio involuntario.

Espero que ésto te sirva de aclaración, y te recomendaria que, si tienes abogado, lo discutas con él con tranquilidad para que veas que tengo razón. Ya ves, hasta te estoy ayudando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Indícame dónde he escrito que seas un estafador.

Por otra parte, me has amenazado con meterme en un saco. Esta escrito por ti, te he dado la oportunidad a retraerte, y te ha dado igual, dejando claro tu deseo de hacerme daño.

Eso es todo lo que voy a discutir sobre el tema de tus amenazas contra mi y tu intento de asesinato u homicio involuntario contra mi. Ya lo he discutido dos veces, así que legalmente no necesito hacerlo mas, ya que a partir de ahora éste será un tema que irá diréctamente por via judicial si yo, como parte amenazada, lo estimo oportuno.

A partir de aqui cualquier otra amenaza que hagas contra mi no volveré a responderte, sino que diréctamente la iré añadiendo al caso que corresponda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

No.

Si dices que te he llamado estafador, eres tú quien debe probarlo pues yo no lo he hecho.

Sin embargo, tú me has amenazado, yo te lo he indicado, y éstas serás las pruebas presentadas.* Por cierto, te aviso de que si vuelves a decir que te he llamado estafador sin tener pruebas ni presentarlas añadiré un delito continuado de calumnias*, pues me acusas falsamente de algo que yo no he escrito, y ni tan siquiera me indicas donde lo he escrito, tratando de ejecutar una encerrona legal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Me parece perfecto. acepto tu disculpa por decir que yo he dicho que eras un estafador.

Sin embargo, como ya te indiqué anteriormente, te dí hastata las 14:00 para retractarse de tu delito de amenazas, cosa que no hiciste y para ese delito me reservo el derecho a presentar denuncia conjunta junto al compañero @David_St.

Te informo que cualquier futuro insulto o comentario sobre mi, o diréctamente conmigo, que incluya amenazas, intentos de asesinato, o acciones que, recogidas en los art. 206 y 216, indiquen cualquier atentado contra mi honor o integridad física o mental, o que no se use la terminología de "señor", "usted", o "excelentísimo" también los incluiré en cualquier acción judicial futura.

Cuando salte por los aires todo lo de Juicyfields entenderás porque me estoy tomando tantas molestias, aunque estas cosas suelen tardar años.

Insulta a quien quieras pero no a mi.


----------



## alexdevigo (7 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te indico que no soy ningun troll, ni tengo como trabajo mantener activo nada. Así que, para que quede claro, te pregunto si me estas llamando psicópata y te doy la oportunidad a retractarte de tu acusación.
> 
> Recordemos que el código penal español contempla, dentro de su sección 205 y 216, el delito de llamar a una persona "psicópata". Ya hay base desde el 2019 en un juicio en Murcia, del cual extraigo parte del comentario del juez, que yo te indico desde ya que me reservo el derecho a usar en caso de que no te retractes ipso-facto:
> 
> ...



Toma las acciones que consideres oportunas,  faltaría más.

Yo también tengo capturas de pantalla de todo donde, *presuntamente*, se puede incurrir en ilícito penal de injurias. Acusar a alguien de promover una estafa o descalificaciones personales (vejaciones).






Y esto solo es un adelanto.

Puedes enviarme la acción legal con sello del juzgado por privado y así mi abogada puede ir preparando la contestación y obtener los datos a efectos de notificación tuyos o de tu abogado, para que podáis recepcionar la acción legal que me reservo a presentar en defensa de mi honor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Toma las acciones que consideres oportunas, faltaría más.
> 
> Yo también tengo capturas de pantalla de todo donde, *presuntamente*, se puede incurrir en ilícito penal de injurias. Acusar a alguien de promover una estafa o descalificaciones personales (vejaciones).
> 
> ...



Pues si eso es un adelanto mejor me espero a la película, que ya queda menos para que salga.


----------



## alexdevigo (7 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues si eso es un adelanto mejor me espero a la película, que ya queda menos para que salga.



*El 22 de julio, estreno en exclusiva en este hilo.

Y el trailer el 24 de junio, cortesía de oranjito.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *El 22 de julio, estreno en exclusiva en este hilo.
> 
> Y el trailer el 24 de junio, cortesía de oranjito.*



¿Es entonces por fin que la Bafin va a publicar que esta todo legal?
¿De verdad tio?
Es que de momento ésto es todo lo que hay en su web oficial: Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt

Pero vamos, que yo me espero al 24 de Junio a lo del Bafin...porque como sea que habeis vuelto a cobrar...pues *como ya he dicho mil veces, una ponzi se basa en que la gente cobre...hasta que dejen de hacerlo*.

A ver si es el estreno del Bafin que lo llevamos tiempo esperando.


----------



## bescansa (9 May 2022)

Enhorabuena por el post. Gracias a ti y a los que colaboraron en el. Habéis contribuido a acortar la vida del ponzi y salvado a unos cuantos de entrar, mis dieses 
Dejo por aquí una noticia que vi ayer por casualidad en el grupo de JF ya que a los pocos segundos borraron y echaron al que preguntó por ella xd








Rentabilidades astronómicas por invertir en cannabis: el turbio negocio de JuicyFields


Una empresa opaca y en el punto de mira de varios reguladores europeos ofrece intereses que superan el 120% anual por invertir en cultivos de marihuana




www.eldiario.es




saludos


----------



## alexdevigo (9 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Es entonces por fin que la Bafin va a publicar que esta todo legal?
> ¿De verdad tio?
> Es que de momento ésto es todo lo que hay en su web oficial: Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt
> 
> ...



No lo sé. He puesto esas fechas porque, supuestamente, me tocará cobrar. 24 de junio, la planta de oranjito, 22 de julio, el resto.

Sinceramente, ya no me acordaba del tema regulatorio alemán.

Cruzaré los dedos para que aguante hasta entonces.

Es mi compromiso con este hilo decir, llegado el momento, si ha funcionado o no.

Feliz semana a todos.


----------



## Ernest77 (9 May 2022)

este debe ser colega de Guarren,

que lleva 3 años dice, ya tendrá unos milloncejos xD

MARE MEVA!



Pd : te explica que puedes poner datos falsos....y que también son una ETT , te dan curro peña!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No lo sé. He puesto esas fechas porque, supuestamente, me tocará cobrar. 24 de junio, la planta de oranjito, 22 de julio, el resto.
> 
> Sinceramente, ya no me acordaba del tema regulatorio alemán.
> 
> ...



Obviamente esta en tu interés postear si vas recibiendo dinero, al igual que postear fotos del dinero, etc...y ésto no lo digo peyoratívamente, sino porque tiene toda lógica.

Ya por estar dentro y querer salir con tu dinero, o por promover una ponzi como promotor, te interesa minimizar los hechos serios (no tener la "bendición" del Bafin, por ejemplo) y maximizar la base fundamental de toda ponzi: Que dé dinero...hasta que deje de hacerlo.

¿Sabias que la Ponzi mas bestia de los últimos tiempos, la de Madoff, duró unos 30 años? Lógicamente no es lo normal. Una ponzi estándar suele durar unos 2-5 años máximo, pero al final una ponzi dura lo que duren la entrada de nuevos "clientes".


----------



## alexdevigo (9 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Obviamente esta en tu interés postear si vas recibiendo dinero, al igual que postear fotos del dinero, etc...y ésto no lo digo peyoratívamente, sino porque tiene toda lógica.
> 
> Ya por estar dentro y querer salir con tu dinero, o por promover una ponzi como promotor, te interesa minimizar los hechos serios (no tener la "bendición" del Bafin, por ejemplo) y maximizar la base fundamental de toda ponzi: Que dé dinero...hasta que deje de hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Sabias que la Ponzi mas bestia de los últimos tiempos, la de Madoff, duró unos 30 años? Lógicamente no es lo normal. Una ponzi estándar suele durar unos 2-5 años máximo, pero al final una ponzi dura lo que duren la entrada de nuevos "clientes".



A ver, yo he dicho que voy a decir *si cobro, como si no cobro. *

Es evidente que, en el instante en que se pare este tema, *va a ser totalmente imposible de ocultar*. 

Yo creo que no he dicho nunca que alguien se meta, expongo mi visión, *pero para nada lo que yo escribo es una recomendación de inversión*. 

El lector del hilo, viendo unas opiniones y otras, las ponderará y tomará la decisión que considere oportuna. 

- No meterse porque es una estafa evidente.
- Meterse porque cree que es un negocio legítimo.
- Meterse aún teniendo el convencimiento de que es una estafa y jugársela, asumiendo el riesgo.

Teniendo el cuenta las rentabilidades tan elevadas que ofrece, y suponiendo que fuera un Ponzi, el *ritmo de entrada, y de retención de capital, tiene que ser muy bestia y SOSTENIDA EN EL TIEMPO.

En mi caso, y en el de muchos, una vez recuperada la inversión inicial, sólo podemos perder el dinero ya ganado.*

De cualquier novedad informaré puntualmente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver, yo he dicho que voy a decir *si cobro, como si no cobro. *
> 
> Es evidente que, en el instante en que se pare este tema, *va a ser totalmente imposible de ocultar*.
> 
> ...



100% deacuerdo.

Ninguna Ponzi es una estafa evidente, pues las estafas "estándar" se basan en pillar el dinero y salir por patas. Una Ponzi funciona justo al contrario: Necesita alargarse en el tiempo, y necesita que los primeros que entran vayan ganando dinero, o al menos manteniendo la confianza para reinvertirlo.

También tiene que mantener en el tiempo la ilusión de un producto real detrás. Incluso es normal que haya compras de esos productos (Madoff era un inversor real que invertía verdaderamente...al principio). Raro es una Ponzi que no dure al menos dos años.

Cuando estalle la Ponzi lo hará de forma que suene lo menos posible a Ponzi. Mi opinión personal es que en éste caso tirarán de algún robo de cryptos, aunque tampoco descarto algo en plan "la legislación no nos ha permitido crecer".

Finalmente, tampoco se puede decir que una Ponzi es ponzi hasta que estalla. Como tú bien dices, aqui solo se puede hablar de "presunto" pero a estas alturas no creo necesaria repetir la coletilla. Lo que esta clarinete es que no han conseguido pasar el BaFin, lo cual, como ya le ocurriera a Nueva Rumasa si mal no recuerdo, debería hacer saltar todas las alarmas.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 100% deacuerdo.
> 
> Ninguna Ponzi es una estafa evidente, pues las estafas "estándar" se basan en pillar el dinero y salir por patas. Una Ponzi funciona justo al contrario: Necesita alargarse en el tiempo, y necesita que los primeros que entran vayan ganando dinero, o al menos manteniendo la confianza para reinvertirlo.
> 
> ...



Confieso que me cuesta, pero he de reconocer que tu comentario es acertado, además *en un tono que se agradece*.

*Por supuesto, asumo que el hecho de que yo cobre, NO demuestra que no sea un Ponzi.*

Como he indicado anteriormente, solo soy un cronista que aporta su visión desde dentro.

No se trata de que los que meten pasta sean tontos y los que no, listos, *por no ver una estafa tan evidente. *

O, a la inversa, que los que estén cobrando sean más listos y *los que no estén dejando el tren pasar.*

No es tan simple. Seguro que entre tanto personal, estadísticamente, habrá alguien cualificado que habrá hecho su propia investigación...

Habrá, muchos, que teniendo una sospecha más o menos fundada, conscientemente continúen dentro y lo que dure duró...

Pero no creo que piensen "a ver si el pardillo que viene detrás me paga los beneficios "... eso sí que no me parece correcto. Ni inteligente, porque de repente tú puedes ser uno de ellos.

Efectivamente, solo el transcurso del tiempo o acontecimientos, dará o quitará razones.


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 May 2022)

Una ponzi de manual...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Una ponzi de manual...



Muy bien traida, y ésta bien que hablemos de una "ponzi" que no sea Juicyfields.

Ésta me recuerda a aquellas que te pagaban por hacer click en anuncios, pero no sé hasta que punto ésta de las zapatillas es una Ponzi o no.

En éste caso creo que donde ganan es simplemente en la compra de "zapatillas", y con alguna comisión que pillen de cada pardillo que "cobre" en crypto.

No estoy seguro sobre su sistema de referidos y aqui si que haría un nexo de unión con Juicyfields; hacen todo lo posible por no hablar mucho de los referidos.

También me imagino que tendrán un mínimo de pasos o algo así para evitar pagar.

Mas que Ponzi creo que aqui estamos ante una estafa clásica, y ni tan siquiera puedes llamarla estafa porque, técnicamente, "has comprado las zapatillas libremente". En Juicyfields creo (que alguien me corrija) que si que hay unos ingresos mínimos que ellos prometen pagar (como suele ocurrir en las ponzis clásicas).


----------



## Rexter (9 May 2022)

Yo al Stepn no lo consideraría ni estafa. Es gente especulando con una cripto, pero todos saben que no hay nada detrás. Es el equivalente a ir al casino. 

Al final no tienes más que unos tokens digitales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Confieso que me cuesta, pero he de reconocer que tu comentario es acertado, además *en un tono que se agradece*.
> 
> *Por supuesto, asumo que el hecho de que yo cobre, NO demuestra que no sea un Ponzi.*
> 
> ...



A mi mientras se me hable bien no tengo problemas. De hecho, puedes cagarte en mi argumento lo que quieras, pero si sacas el ad hominem, amenazas, etc... solo te digo que, lógicamente igual que harías tú, me voy a defender.

Aqui el problema es que, al tratarse de una Ponzi (presunta blao blao), y como las Ponzis tienen la característica principal de un largo tiempo de ejecución, es un poco como quien vé que un coche no ha pasado la ITV, va sin frenos, y se mete en una autopista. No sabes cuando va a ocurrir el accidente, pero sabes que el accidente va a ocurrir si o si. Porque es difícil detener a un coche sin frenos.

En éste caso los ocupantes del coche son los incautos y los promotores, la ITV es el BaFin, y los frenos son las pruebas físicas. Yo, @David_St, y otros, somos espectadores que desde fuera observamos la falta de frenos, y tú, el egipcio, y otros promotores, tratais con mayor o menor éxito desviar la atención sobre el hecho fundamental de que ni el coche ha pasado ninguna ITV (BaFin), ni el coche tiene frenos (fotos falsas de stock, oficinas centrales en coworkings, etc...).

Nunca me leerás escribir que tu intencionalmente (osea, maliciosamente) promueves la ponzi, simplemente porque ni aunque tu fueras el mismísimo señor Glanse lo harías, ya que cuando ésto salte por los aires lógicamente habrá responsabilidades legales. Pero si me leerás escribir que, intencionalmente o no, la estas promoviendo.

Y vuelvo al principio con un ejemplo sencillísimo. Supongamos que tú y yo tenemos sendos Rolex. El tuyo es verdadero y el mio falso. Supongamos que ámbos queremos venderlo y los ofrecemos en éste foro. Tú tienes la certificación de la casa Rolex, facturas originales, etc...yo lógicamente no, y lo que tengo son fotos de stock, o sitios donde se supone que compré el reloj pero ya no existen, etc...

Como comprar un rolex es algo caro, es muy legítimo pedir pruebas de que, efectívamente, el rolex es auténtico. ¿Qué haremos nosotros en ése momento?

Tú: Encantadísimo mostrarás tus certificados.
Yo: Trataré de enfocar la venta en el bajo precio y desviar la atención sobre mi falta de certificación. Me pondré a discutir con todo el mundo, tomándome como insulto personal que no me crean. Me pondré a mezclar temas, hablar de Omega, lo que sea, con tal de evitar mostrar pruebas, y finalmente me aseguraré de que la gente piense que yo también he sido una víctima.

Cuando yo invierto en bolsa (llevo unos 20 años haciéndolo), tengo acceso a toda la documentación de la empresa, y de hecho en la propia web de cada empresa tienen una sección para inversores. Cierto es que hay estafas, manipulación de datos, etc...por eso, como inversor, hago "due diligence" y no invierto en empresas en las que no tengo las cosas claras.

Por ponerte un ejemplo reciente, soy uno de esos inversores que no invirtió en Wirecard cuando era la hostia en Alemania, y ahora me he salvado de la quema porque los números no cuadraban.

El propósito original de éste hilo no es Juicyfields, aunque en eso se ha convertido y lo acepto hasta que salte, pero el detalle importante es que yo no tengo absolútamente nada que ganar cuando salte Juicyfields. *No tengo una posición corta (no cotiza en bolsa), no conozco a sus dueños, no vendo libros ni cursos de ningún tipo. Pero lo que si que tengo es dos hilos enteros, hilos privados, y montones de pruebas de ser una persona que hago lo posible por ayudar a los demás, y te invito a que busques a una sola persona que diga que yo he tratado de obtener algún beneficio personal con cualquier consejo o comentario.

En tu caso, si Juicyfields peta, podrías tener algo que perder. No sabemos si eres un promotor, estas dentro o fuera, etc... (tampoco hace falta ni quiero saberlo). Lo único que sabemos es que, en vez de buscar la forma de demostrar la legitimidad de Juicyfields (Bafin, por ejemplo), insistes una y otra vez en mostrar que tú si que ganas dinero con ello*.

*Que tu potencialmente tengas algo que perder, y yo nada que ganar, no quiere decir que Juicyfields sea o no legítimo. Pero que Juicyfields no haya conseguido el aprobado de BaFin, que su nueva OFICINA CENTRAL sea un coworking, que trate de hacer pasar fotos de stock por fotos auténticas...es como aquel del rolex falso. Igual mi rolex es auténtico, pero joder se hace muy difícil creerlo.*


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 May 2022)

Alguien ha oído hablar de Lovely Rooms?

Se venden como una plataforma de inversión inmobiliaria. Todo pintado muy bonito... dejas tu pasta en su fondo ellos gestionan residencias para estudiantes y te dan rentabilidades de un 8%. La verdad que tiene una pinta de Ponzi que da miedito, os dejo link de su presentación de Power Point y su video de Youtube.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi mientras se me hable bien no tengo problemas. De hecho, puedes cagarte en mi argumento lo que quieras, pero si sacas el ad hominem, amenazas, etc... solo te digo que, lógicamente igual que harías tú, me voy a defender.
> 
> Aqui el problema es que, al tratarse de una Ponzi (presunta blao blao), y como las Ponzis tienen la característica principal de un largo tiempo de ejecución, es un poco como quien vé que un coche no ha pasado la ITV, va sin frenos, y se mete en una autopista. No sabes cuando va a ocurrir el accidente, pero sabes que el accidente va a ocurrir si o si. Porque es difícil detener a un coche sin frenos.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente respetable tu argumento, faltaría más. No me leerás entrar en descalificaciones simplemente por tener una opinión discrepante.

Siendo correcta tu exposición y legítimas tus sospechas sobre JF, es perfectamente comprensible que ataques los puntos débiles, que los hay, sin duda.

Los hechos objetivos y perfectamente contrastables son

- que,* a día de hoy*, están pagando;
- que tienen presencia en redes sociales haciendo públicas sus actividades;
- que están presentes en ferias profesionales del sector cannabico por todo el mundo, incluida Spannabis el pasado marzo ;
- que tienen oficinas presenciales que han sido visitadas por personas imparciales que luego han contado su experiencia o impresiones.

*Ninguno de estos hechos afirma que NO sea una estafa, pero es comprensible que haya gente que le transmita cierta fiabilidad.*

Evidentemente, si abriesen sus libros de cuentas, todos estaríamos más contentos, ¿acaso crees que no me gustaría tener más información? Por supuesto.

Aún con todo lo mejorable que sea la transparencia, hay personas adultas, con capacidad de obrar, que libremente han depositado su confianza en JF, y que, *a día de hoy, no ha sido traicionada*.

Si percibes que tu obligación moral es poner de manifiesto tu convencimiento *fundamentado* de que JF es una estafa / ponzi para evitar que incautos pierdan su dinero, es algo loable y que te honra.

Insisto en que mi papel aquí es el de contar como me va a mí la película y la credibilidad que yo tenga o deje de tener será la que el lector del hilo me quedar dar.

*Quiero pensar que mi rendimiento es independiente al número de personas o capital captado.*

Si tuviera el más mínimo resquicio de duda no habría arriesgado, *por segunda vez*, dinero. En una cantidad asumible, pero dinero al fin y al cabo.

Me habría quedado con "pájaro en mano" mejor que ciento volando.

*Y te aseguro que una parte importante de gente que confía en JF se va y no repite. Y me parece PERFECTO.

El tiempo dirá si en mi caso la avaricia rompió el saco o no.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguien ha oído hablar de Lovely Rooms?
> 
> Se venden como una plataforma de inversión inmobiliaria. Todo pintado muy bonito... dejas tu pasta en su fondo ellos gestionan residencias para estudiantes y te dan rentabilidades de un 8%. La verdad que tiene una pinta de Ponzi que da miedito, os dejo link de su presentación de Power Point y su video de Youtube.



No creo que sea un ponzi, pero si un tongo.

Curiosamente yo mismo tengo ese negocio como inversión además de mi curro. Yo, literalmente, poseo viviendas que alquilo a estudiantes, 3 viviendas para ser exáctos, y lo llevo haciendo años. Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, éste es un TONGO CLARÍSIMO.

1. Empieza contándote el rollo de como ella llegó al éxito.
2. Antes de explicar el negocio te habla de lo de la rueda de hamster, la esclavitud del empleado, etc. Ahí ya deberías haberte largado.
3. Luego te habla de R. Kiyosaki para acentuar mas la ponzi que te va a soltar.
4. Como Juicyfields, ofrece un producto real con una inversión, en principio, lógica. Repito: Lo hago yo mismo.

¿Problemas?

- Basa su modelo en alquilar habitaciones como "residencias de lujo", pero extrañamente te habla de reformar viviendas en sitios chungos.
- Te habla de un 12-16% de rentabilidad anual, algo que te digo yo que es TOTALMENTE IMPOSIBLE para ése tipo de negocio. ¿Cómo lo sé? Pues porque yo mismo alquilo viviendas solamente a estudiantes extranjeros de clase media-alta. Llevo muchos años haciéndolo. Tras pagar todos los impuestos, reparaciones, etc...si me saco un 7% me doy con un canto en los dientes.
- También hablan de comprar residencias de 220k mínimo, donde ganarías un 9% de rentabilidad (imposible) y encima con ellos quedándose con su comisión. NO DÁ.

Esta tipa es simplemente una corbata verde venida a mas. Ni mas ni menos. Ha conseguido que un fondo le dé dinero, y cuando lo funda se acabó.


----------



## Oranjito (9 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Perfectamente respetable tu argumento, faltaría más. No me leerás entrar en descalificaciones simplemente por tener una opinión discrepante.
> 
> Siendo correcta tu exposición y legítimas tus sospechas sobre JF, es perfectamente comprensible que ataques los puntos débiles, que los hay, sin duda.
> 
> ...



Yo jamás te hablé faltando el respeto y en todo momento te señalé tu abusiva promoción (quieres cobrar, necesitas que entren, lógicamente no quieres regalar tu dinero), tu jugada psicológica con el dinero (relacionando los caprichos y el adquirir cosas con la ponzi) y tus respuestas forococheras estanadrt (ya pasó, tío, no te das cuenta que delatas que estás arriba de los 35 y quedado en el tiempo, como los enganchados a la ruta del bacalao?)

Lo más crazy es que no tienes ni idea, pero NI IDEA, quienes somos los que estamos detrás del teclado y cuando esto explote (con conocimiento y experiencia te lo digo) te puede señalar alguien que tenga un cargo pertinente para que seas llamado a declarar o para que seas investigado como cómplice de la estafa. Puede que seas un simple fanático de ganar dinero a costa de los demás, pero te aseguro que el disgusto no te lo sacarán 3000 euros que has ganado.


Estoy todo el día con el código penal en el escritorio de mi despacho y te digo que hay engaño concurrente, que existe la intención de producir error en la otra parte. El acto de disposición patrimonial de la víctima está presente, así como también el ánimo de lucro. Y para rematar, el nexo casual está demasiado claro. Gente que ha estado escribiendo en twitter promocionando estafas ha sido ubicada, citada e investigada recientemente. Lee un poco sobre lo que está pasando con Generación Zoe en Argentina y la cantidad de "tuiteros" que están cayendo. La leyes son antiguas, es así. Pero estamos en un momento tecnológico ideal para cazar a "los promotores" como tú y te aseguro que cada vez tenemos más armas.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Yo jamás te hablé faltando el respeto y en todo momento te señalé tu abusiva promoción (quieres cobrar, necesitas que entren, lógicamente no quieres regalar tu dinero), tu jugada psicológica con el dinero (relacionando los caprichos y el adquirir cosas con la ponzi) y tus respuestas forococheras estanadrt (ya pasó, tío, no te das cuenta que delatas que estás arriba de los 35 y quedado en el tiempo, como los enganchados a la ruta del bacalao?)
> 
> Lo más crazy es que no tienes ni idea, pero NI IDEA, quienes somos los que estamos detrás del teclado y cuando esto explote (con conocimiento y experiencia te lo digo) te puede señalar alguien que tenga un cargo pertinente para que seas llamado a declarar o para que seas investigado como cómplice de la estafa. Puede que seas un simple fanático de ganar dinero a costa de los demás, pero te aseguro que el disgusto no te lo sacarán 3000 euros que has ganado.
> 
> ...



La percepción que tenemos es diferente, y respeto profundamente tu opinión en este tema.

Entiendo que, de buena fe, quieras advertir de lo que tú consideras una estafa. Mi intervención en este hilo se basa fundamentalmente en contar mi visión, subjetiva, desde el punto de vista de alguien que está dentro.

Como he dicho anteriormente, tengo el convencimiento de que aquí no se gana dinero a costa de nuevas personas.

*Si fuera así, ¿por que volver a ponerme a la cola a riesgo de no cobrar? 

A día de hoy, no se puede hablar de que nadie ha cobrado por lo que no hay damnificados. Eso es un hecho OBJETIVO. ¿Demuestra que JF no es una estafa? NO. Pero si lo fuera, al menos está en la fase en que pagan. Y con eso, a algunos les llega. *

Si expresar mis opiniones y vivencias es un ilícito penal, pues será la autoridad competente quien lo determine, y estoy a disposición si fuera requerido, faltaría más. Te reconozco que ganar dinero engancha, ¿acaso no le pasa a todo el mundo? Pero reconozco que normalizar recibir unas rentabilidades de locos e interiorizar que es normal, es una sensación extraña. Ver gente quejándose porque solo recibe un 138% anual (47 gramos) es algo que me parece incomprensible. Ya es un 138% más de lo que le dan en el banco.

Mis opiniones no son una recomendación de inversión, si alguien se lo quiere tomar así, está equivocado.

Lo de caprichos y demás, sabes que es por un "pique" con algún forero que me pinchó, *pero reconozco que es una niñería impropia de un adulto*. Pero vamos, después de decirme por activa y por pasiva que no iba a cobrar y pretender meterme el miedo en el cuerpo, tenía que responder. ¿Mal hecho? Seguro.

Sobre lo de la ruta del bacalao, me has calado completamente, el 18 y el 24 de junio estaré en el IFEMA, y el 28 de mayo en la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias en Valencia.

Si tienes la percepción de que estoy cometiendo un ilícito penal, siempre tienes la opción de acudir al orden jurisdiccional.

Un cordial y respetuoso saludo.

Pd. No fueron 3000, fueron 4700, pero como voy a declararlo todo como buen españolito, le puedes ir quitando un 19%.


----------



## Oranjito (10 May 2022)

Por eso te dije. En caso de que solo seas un enganchado a cobrar de los que entran, no estás cometiendo delito, pero así y todo, el disgusto no te lo quitará nadie y los ojos de los sebosos no los podrás en tus movimientos bancarios te incomodarán, y te aseguro que irán para atrás, varios años atrás. Ahora, si descubren que estás a sueldo, como si lo están varios en JF, se te va a caer el pelo, pero hasta el de las axilas y los genitales, así que si estás por pagarte una depi láser, te sugiero que hagas un ahorro.

Mis percepciones me las guardaré para cuando tengan un efecto contundente, ya demasiado tengo con mi trabajo como para estar cazando "proponzi" en foros. Pero mientras tanto, si puedo con un mensaje hacer que el que está ciego por meter pasta haga dos búsquedas en internet y se prevenga de las estafas, me doy por satisfecho.

Si vas a les Ciències, es porque estás en el rubro. No des más información que ya ni hará falta rastrearte. Y ojo, que si eres gallego la puedes pasar mal en vlc, allí aún creen que folláis con cabras y que en los colegios enseñan ignorancia de primero a eso.


----------



## alexdevigo (10 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Por eso te dije. En caso de que solo seas un enganchado a cobrar de los que entran, no estás cometiendo delito, pero así y todo, el disgusto no te lo quitará nadie y los ojos de los sebosos no los podrás en tus movimientos bancarios te incomodarán, y te aseguro que irán para atrás, varios años atrás. Ahora, si descubren que estás a sueldo, como si lo están varios en JF, se te va a caer el pelo, pero hasta el de las axilas y los genitales, así que si estás por pagarte una depi láser, te sugiero que hagas un ahorro.
> 
> Mis percepciones me las guardaré para cuando tengan un efecto contundente, ya demasiado tengo con mi trabajo como para estar cazando "proponzi" en foros. Pero mientras tanto, si puedo con un mensaje hacer que el que está ciego por meter pasta haga dos búsquedas en internet y se prevenga de las estafas, me doy por satisfecho.
> 
> Si vas a les Ciències, es porque estás en el rubro. No des más información que ya ni hará falta rastrearte. Y ojo, que si eres gallego la puedes pasar mal en vlc, allí aún creen que folláis con cabras y que en los colegios enseñan ignorancia de primero a eso.



Si llegado el día no cobro porque efectivamente todo era un fraude pues claro que me fastidiará pero no a nivel de obsesión. Es una cantidad que ni fu ni fa... y lo comprobarás en 72 días.

*Pero no lo enseñaré para jactarme sino a título informativo. 

Cobrar de JF NO demuestra que no sea Ponzi pero confieso que si cuela otra vez me alegraría el día.*

Antes, el 24 de junio, si no peta antes, podré cobrar la plantita que me invitaste a comprar como prueba de mi compromiso con JF.

Ya he estado en VLC varias veces y corroboro lo que dices. *Añadir que también invariablemente todo el mundo me preguntaba si pasaba coca. Tanto me lo preguntaban que dudaba si era broma o de verdad se lo creían.*

Es lo que pasa por tener un presidente que frecuentaba narcos.

Buen día, caballero.


----------



## Oranjito (11 May 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí. Según se comenta, comunicado oficial de jf defendiéndose del artículo del diario. Pero ojo, no está colgado en ninguna web oficial, lo único que hacen es pasarlo por redes sociales y grupos de WhatsApp buscando hacer correr la bola. Vamos, que es una pantalla de humo para que todos los que están poniendo dinero se queden tranquilos, porque más de uno había cuestionado que no salieran a aclarar ciertas cosas. La cuestión es que la respuesta es intrascendente, de pobre redacción, plagada de evasivas y con incongruencias que ya han pasado a ser una marca de la casa.

La información que se esta manejando en estas últimas horas, sitúan al italiano del audio como unos de los responsables de la nota en el diario y de la investigación. Existe un segundo audio de éste dando vueltas, donde dice verdades inobjetables y da información extra. Parece que minimizaron a un pez gordo y lo están pagando.






@David_St no será mucho decir que @alexdevigo es Orlando, el alma caritativa de jf que da soporte gratis por que sus padres lo parieron muy buena persona?


----------



## alexdevigo (11 May 2022)

Que decepción.

Cada día entro con la ilusión de que la página de JF pete, los grupos de telegram ardan de gente que no ha cobrado y me encuentro este panorama...


----------



## alexdevigo (11 May 2022)

*A TÍTULO ESTRICTAMENTE INFORMATIVO REPRODUZCO CORREO RECIBIDO HOY.*​












*JuicyTeam se Expande tras la Creciente Popularidad*

¡Un sincero saludo primaveral, querida familia JuicyFields!

¡Esperamos que, independientemente de la zona horaria y de su ubicación, la mayoría de ustedes puedan respirar el aire fresco de la primavera al aire libre y disfrutar del tiempo soleado!
Hoy nos gustaría compartir noticias sobre los cambios en nuestro equipo de JuicyFields.
Estamos creciendo continuamente sin tomar el más mínimo descanso. 
En primer lugar, nuestro querido *Shlomo Booklin*, quien conoce el proyecto de JuicyFields desde sus primeros pasitos y aunque está dirigiendo el Equipo de Garantía de Calidad, ha sido promovido a la posición de Director de Operaciones (COO).
Además, nuestro experimentado asesor de Ecuador, que nos ha ayudado a captar la atención del gobierno y de las autoridades locales, *Eric van Maasdijk*, ha sido ascendido a jefe de la región de América Latina, obteniendo el título de Director General. A lo largo del último año de trabajo con nosotros, Eric ha demostrado su experiencia y ha aportado una visión clara para el desarrollo de esa región. Creemos que, junto con *Licet Osorio* (Chief Operating Officer en Colombia) y *Zvezda Lauric* (Chief Communication Officer), nuestro nuevo equipo de LATAM prosperará y cosechará los mejores resultados en un futuro próximo.






Aparte de eso, estamos haciendo dos contrataciones adicionales de Oficial de Desarrollo de Negocios y Gerente de Desarrollo de Negocios en este mismo instante.

Teniendo en cuenta la demanda exponencial y el interés que despiertan los proyectos de JuicyFields, necesitamos poder humano inteligente y recursos para seguir creciendo.





Por otro lado, el pasado sábado 7 de mayo se organizó otro esperado *Green Tour* en las instalaciones de Sabores Púrpura.

Esta vez contamos con la participación de seis e-cultivadores de España y Alemania. Comenzamos el día con tazas de delicioso café en nuestra oficina Juicy en Tavira, para conocernos un poco mejor, romper el hielo y hablar sobre el recorrido que se avecinaba junto con las normativas de las instalaciones.






En Sabores Púrpura nos recibió *Sofía Alexandra Lino Ferreira*, CCO de la empresa e iniciamos la visita. Sofía estuvo respondiendo numerosas preguntas mientras visitamos los lugares de interés y hacíamos fotos.

Una vez terminado el recorrido, el grupo se dirigió a un hermoso pueblo turístico llamado Vilamoura, donde el director general de JuicyFields, *Alan Glanse*, se unió para almorzar.

En cuanto a la sección de eventos, si nos sigue en *Instagram*, es posible que haya visto imágenes de nuestra primera exposición del año, el *Kanaba Fest* en *Gdansk, Polonia*. Si aún no se ha suscrito a nuestra página, es hora de que lo haga.

El ambiente en Polonia era tan animado que los visitantes estaban literalmente flotando en el "aire verde". ¡Estamos muy contentos de que tantos de nuestros e-cultivadores se acercaran a nuestra caseta para conocernos en persona!
Ahora, echemos un vistazo al fin de semana que acaba de finalizar.

Nuestra *JuicyBox* va con nosotros dondequiera que viajemos, ¡y Polonia no es una excepción! Si está interesado en saber dónde puede encontrar nuestra JuicyBox próximamente, diríjase a nuestros *grupos de Telegram* y entérese de las próximas exposiciones que ofreceremos.
¡Nuestro increíble equipo estuvo allí para darle la bienvenida a todos, junto con nuestras maravillosas y geniales damas pintadas en el cuerpo, que ya no son una sorpresa, pero que definitivamente arrastran toda la atención de la multitud!

Y por último, pero no menos importante, nos gustaría hacer una nota emocionante sobre la próxima exposición en Suiza. Nuestro programa JuicyFields de *Cannatrade* *(Mayo 20-22, 2022)* contendrá una sorpresa más para nuestros juicers, que también abrirá nuevas oportunidades para las visitas del Green Tour.
Sin duda, ¡esperamos verlos por todo el mundo en nuestras próximas aventuras!

Telegram channel: @juicyfieldsio
Support email: support@juicyfields.io











www.juicyfields.io
Join our social networks and follow us around the world!

+31 (0)20 308 5715
Rokin 92-96, 1012 KZ Amsterdam, Netherlands
message id:
XZR1JR-M66KS3-3C014Z-RTMZDPYou can unsubscribe from our email messages filling this form


----------



## bralmu (11 May 2022)

*A TÍTULO ESTRICTAMENTE INFORMATIVO REPRODUZCO NOTICIA LEÍDA HOY.*​

*Zoe desmantela su nueva oficina en Alicante tras las denuncias por estafa piramidal*La cartelería de esta nueva sede, que fue inaugurada el pasado día 7, ha sido retirada y el personal sigue borrando todo vínculo con la compañía.
La nueva oficina en Alicante de Zoe, la empresa *acusada en Sudamérica de estafa piramidal*, ha durado abierta poco más de dos semanas. 18 días exactamente.
La cartelería que rezaba "Generación Zoe. Educación Inteligente" ha sido retirada en su totalidad de la fachada del inmueble donde se situaba, en la calle Roselló número 3, que ahora ha quedado en blanco.
El presidente de España y Europa de esta organización, el eldense Daniel Paterna, comunicó a principios de este año en las redes sociales la inauguración de estas nuevas instalaciones, fijada para el pasado 7 de febrero.
Bajo el pretexto de la formación en coaching ontológico, convencía a la gente para darles importantes sumas de dinero (400 euros como mínimo) a cambio de un *retorno garantizado del 7,5% mensual sobre los fondos inmovilizados*.






__





Zoe







generacionzoe.com


----------



## Rexter (11 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí. Según se comenta, comunicado oficial de jf defendiéndose del artículo del diario. Pero ojo, no está colgado en ninguna web oficial, lo único que hacen es pasarlo por redes sociales y grupos de WhatsApp buscando hacer correr la bola. Vamos, que es una pantalla de humo para que todos los que están poniendo dinero se queden tranquilos, porque más de uno había cuestionado que no salieran a aclarar ciertas cosas. La cuestión es que la respuesta es intrascendente, de pobre redacción, plagada de evasivas y con incongruencias que ya han pasado a ser una marca de la casa.
> 
> La información que se esta manejando en estas últimas horas, sitúan al italiano del audio como unos de los responsables de la nota en el diario y de la investigación. Existe un segundo audio de éste dando vueltas, donde dice verdades inobjetables y da información extra. Parece que minimizaron a un pez gordo y lo están pagando.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que no hacen más que hablar, porque todo lo del BaFin es palabrería vacía hasta que el Bafin diga lo contrario.

Y el resto es decir que su modelo de negocio es tan rentable porque ellos lo hacen genial y el resto de multinacionales del canabis no tienen ni puta idea de hacer su trabajo.

La verdad es que a mi me tranquilizaría poco ese documento. Sobre todo viendo que toda la defensa del modelo de negocio es decir que Juicy Fields lo hace muy bien y el resto de empresas mucho más grandes y con enormes facturaciones no saben hacer su trabajo... Huele mal la cosa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Vamos, que no hacen más que hablar, porque todo lo del BaFin es palabrería vacía hasta que el Bafin diga lo contrario.
> 
> Y el resto es decir que su modelo de negocio es tan rentable porque ellos lo hacen genial y el resto de multinacionales del canabis no tienen ni puta idea de hacer su trabajo.
> 
> La verdad es que a mi me tranquilizaría poco ese documento. Sobre todo viendo que toda la defensa del modelo de negocio es decir que Juicy Fields lo hace muy bien y el resto de empresas mucho más grandes y con enormes facturaciones no saben hacer su trabajo... Huele mal la cosa.



El BaFin es la CNMV alemana. Que el BaFin no dé su visto bueno no significa que no puedan ofrecer sus mierdas, pero si que corres un riesgo del copón.

Pero es que si encima, tras cagarla en Alemania, mueves tu sede a los paises bajos o donde sea, pues "white and bottled".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> *A TÍTULO ESTRICTAMENTE INFORMATIVO REPRODUZCO NOTICIA LEÍDA HOY.*​
> 
> *Zoe desmantela su nueva oficina en Alicante tras las denuncias por estafa piramidal*La cartelería de esta nueva sede, que fue inaugurada el pasado día 7, ha sido retirada y el personal sigue borrando todo vínculo con la compañía.
> La nueva oficina en Alicante de Zoe, la empresa *acusada en Sudamérica de estafa piramidal*, ha durado abierta poco más de dos semanas. 18 días exactamente.
> ...





Generation Zoe Review: Is A Fraud – Fraudlist


----------



## Ernest77 (13 May 2022)

__





0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io









que opinas Guarren cobraras?

@alexdevigo


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pinocho, amigo, No tengo ni idea. Vivo el día a día.

Si cobro genial. Para que nadie diga que hago proselitismo de JF, solo colgaré pantallazos bajo petición.

Si no cobro, pues me fastidiaré y listo. Esto se conocerá porque arderá Troya. Habrá que estar atentos para ver si se molestan en poner alguna excusa o si simplemente un día al intentar entrar en la página pone Error 404..

Como he metido una cantidad modestísima, no afectará a mi vida, pero eso que lo que nos hemos reído en este hilo no nos lo quita nadie.

Buen finde a todos.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pinocho, amigo, No tengo ni idea. Vivo el día a día.
> 
> Si cobro genial. Para que nadie diga que hago proselitismo de JF, solo colgaré pantallazos bajo petición.
> 
> ...



te noto irascible Guarren, no te lo tomes a mal, era previsible =*

si no cobras montaras un grupo de afectados, realizaras una bolsa para devolver tus "beneficios" a los estafados?
o claro tu estafado no te sentirías no?

eso de el fallo con el que les "han robado" los webmaster en una empresa que no sea piramidal no pasa

por cierto lo de las risas era para invertir, aquí te he visto hasta recoger cable, aunque ha sido divertido he de admitírtelo, cuando se vea que es un ponzi me regalaras un pin por mis 2 años advirtiendo o que Guarren por las risas ^^

Pd: esto sigue bajando y el resto de wallets están temblando cuando no vacías Guarren!!, el egipcio ya ni se pronuncia ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te noto irascible Guarren, no te lo tomes a mal, era previsible =*
> 
> si no cobras montaras un grupo de afectados, realizaras una bolsa para devolver tus "beneficios" a los estafados?
> o claro tu estafado no te sentirías no?
> ...



Irascible no, pero aburrido, un rato.

Llevas con los pantallazos 3 meses, y los que queden, y yo veo que la página va, la gente cobra....

*Por favor, dame una fecha para que JF deje de pagar. Y esto va para todos los detractores.*

Así, si ésta es antes del 24 de junio (la planta de oranjito) o del 22 de julio (el resto) ya lo voy asimilando.

La cantidad que tengo dentro *es tan tan modesta*, que no da ni para plataforma de afectados.

Si, en un remoto caso, llegase a cobrar, lo volveré a sacar todo para ver que funcionan las retiradas y me volveré a pensar ir a una cuarta vez.

*Si sabes cuando va a petar JF , por favor, dínoslo y acaba con mi sufrimiento ya. 

69 días me quedan, tic tac tic tac...*


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues ándate con cuidado porque una de las características de las estafas de éste tipo es generar confianza haciendo primeros pagos. Osea, te pueden hacer la mamada y luego quedarse con la bolsa de los dineros.
> 
> Si no me crees pregunta al 50% de tios divorciados en España



También hay gente que tras los primeros beneficios que sacan al estafador, retiran el aporte inicial y dejan al estafador con el culo al aire. Y si se niega a devolverles el dinero, le hacen una visita, al estar localizable....

las estafas funcionan porque hay avaros y codiciosos. De lo contrario, los estafadores y timadores se habrian muerto de inanicion.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Por favor, dame una fecha para que JF deje de pagar. Y esto va para todos los detractores.
> 
> Si sabes cuando va a petar JF , por favor, dínoslo y acaba con mi sufrimiento ya.
> 
> 69 días me quedan, tic tac tic tac...*



Aqui un detractor.

Una vez mas, demuestras que estas dentro. Y de hecho cada vez demuestras mas que tienes mas interés que el de un simple inversor.

Repites una y otra vez el mantra del "yo estoy cobrando", dando a entender, pero cuidándote mucho de afirmar, que Juicyfields no es una Ponzi sino una empresa legítima. Y por "legitima" estoy hablando del origen del dinero que reparten.

Es el equivalente a los que muestran fajos de billetes dando a entender, pero cuidándose mucho de afirmar, que TODOS esos billetes no vienen de referidos sino de la parte "legítima" de la empresa.

Como yo he abierto éste hilo, no me importa repetirme todas las veces que sea necesario:

*1. Las Ponzi se basan en que todo el mundo cobra...hasta que dejan de hacerlo.

2. Las Ponzi tratan de hacer creer que los beneficios vienen por la venta de productos o servicios cuando en realidad vienen de los siguientes pardillos inversores.

3. Las Ponzi se extienden en el tiempo, y su mínimo suele ser un par de años. Su máximo en general son unos 5 años. La duración de una Ponzi depende en la cantidad de clientes que se vayan uniendo o "reinvirtiendo".

4. Todas las Ponzi petan y dejan de pagar. Como Juicyfields A DIA DE HOY no ha sido capaz de arreglar papeles con el BaFin, ni con el CNMV español, ni con el AFM de los paises bajos, donde al parecer tienen ahora sus "oficinas centrales", y como al parecer lo intentaron con el BaFin, pues es blanco y en botella que, A DIA DE HOY, no han pasado ninguna auditoría seria.

PREGUNTA: ¿Qué empresa de servicios financieros no puede/quiere pasar una auditoría seria, como el BaFin, dándole así la credibiliad necesaria?
RESPUESTA: Una empresa turbia. Ninguna empresa limpia de servicios financieros (como en éste caso, de inversión) tendría problemas en pasar el BaFin. De hecho, es lo mas básico que debes pasar.

PREGUNTA: ¿Qué empresa turbia paga a sus inversores pardillos?
RESPUESTA: Una Ponzi. Una estafadora se queda con todo el dinero sin repartir nada. Pero como ya he explicado muchas veces, una Ponzi necesita obligatoriamente pagar durante el mayor tiempo posible, para que los jefes cobren durante el mayor tiempo posible.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Lo sé, pero es necesario para quien lo lea. Así pueden aprender a descubrir ponzis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

*RECORDATORIO IMPORTANTE PARA LECTORES SOBRE LAS PONZIS*

Me gustaría recordar a todos los que sigan éste hilo una parte fundamental sobre las ponzis, y resolver una duda que suelen enviarme en mensajes privados. La pregunta que me suelen hacer es (parafraseando) la siguiente:

*Pregunta: Si una Ponzi es una estafa, ¿por qué no huyen con todo el dinero lo antes posible? ¿Por qué alargarlo en el tiempo y correr riesgos?*

Una Ponzi se encuentra en una zona gris en el mundo de las estafas, y las personas envueltas en una Ponzi son mas inteligentes y sofisticadas que un estafador habitual, en el sentido de que suelen atacar a un tipo de pardillo muy específico, y además tienen un plan de salida incluyendo el "yo no sabía nada" y el "esto ha caido por otros motivos".

Una estafa normal es algo parecido al truco de la estampita:

Estafadores que entran, engañan, y desaparecen lo antes posible.

Una Ponzi "sacrifica" en 100% del "dinero rapido" que podrían ganar en una estafa clásica a una sola persona, a cambio de un porcentaje menor al 100% de muchas personas y de tratar de salir limpios de ella. También sacrifican un periodo de tiempo muy corto por meses o años.

*¿Pero por qué es tan importante salir limpios si al final son estafadores?*

Pues porque en los tiempos que corren cualquier persona que dé la cara puede ser identificada y perseguida para siempre. Además, el poder de los números (osea, mas pardillos) puede sobrepasar lo que ganarías estafando a una sola persona.

Si tú sales limpio de una Ponzi puedes hacer otras (casi todos los operadores de Ponzis suelen venir de rollos MLM, por ejemplo), o simplemente continuar con trabajos legítimos.

*¿Pero no acabarán siendo pillados?*

En los tiempos actuales es mas difícil, ya que incluso cuando se destapa la Ponzi muchas veces ni tan siquiera las víctimas sabían que estaban en una Ponzi. Las Ponzi actuales, cuando petan, se basan en cosas como:
- Problemas con las crypto (¿por qué no usar dinero normal y corriente? Es una pregunta retórica).
- Hackeos / problemas técnicos.
- "La mala gente" y "los envidiosos" que con sus "rumores falsos" impiden que la empresa pueda seguir creciendo.
- Problemas legales de tipo "el mundo no esta preparado para nuestro negocio".

Así, los promotores saldrán mas o menos limpios, o eso desean.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Aqui un detractor.
> 
> Una vez mas, demuestras que estas dentro. Y de hecho cada vez demuestras mas que tienes mas interés que el de un simple inversor.
> 
> ...



Yo solamente le he pedido al forero @Ernest77 , *una fecha, lo más concreta posible, para el cese de actividades de Juicy Fields*, para saber si me va a pillar el toro o no.

Muchas gracias por toda la información adicional expuesta, especialmente en el punto 3, pero si pudieras concretar más, te lo agradecería, ya que mi horizonte temporal de cobro es de *apenas 69 días para el 22 de julio*.

Si hicieras el favor de pronosticar si voy a poder cobrar te lo agradecería enormemente, o si puedes interceder por ante el citado usuario, para que me de su predicción, para en caso de ser esta desfavorable, ir haciéndome a la idea.

*Nunca he ocultado que estoy dentro, me juego dinero y por supuesto mi máximo interés es que JF perdure en el tiempo y seguir obteniendo beneficios.*

Ya puse en su momento el pantallazo de las transferencias desde ING para la adquisición de las plantas-pagaré, por lo que el origen de esos fondos está acreditado. Desconozco si a la gente que tiene referidos les ponen saldo en la plataforma o les hacen transferencias.

En fin, todos los usuarios de este hilo están invitados a poner un pronóstico para el fin de Juicy Fields.

Muchas gracias y buen fin de semana.

Pd. A los que les pica que esté ganando dinero con JF, junto con muchos otros, solo les digo una cosa,* AJO Y AGUA*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Yo solamente le he pedido al forero @Ernest77 , *una fecha, lo más concreta posible, para el cese de actividades de Juicy Fields*, para saber si me va a pillar el toro o no.
> 
> Muchas gracias por toda la información adicional expuesta, especialmente en el punto 3, pero si pudieras concretar más, te lo agradecería, ya que mi horizonte temporal de cobro es de *apenas 69 días para el 22 de julio*.
> 
> ...



Una vez mas, repitiéndote una y otra vez, tratando de "mostrar" que los detractores, haces la pregunta que sabes que no podemos responder, porque no tenemos los datos para responderla y es: ¿Cuándo petará Juicyfields? Aqui, una vez mas, tratas de hacer ver que somos nosotros los que estamos equivocados.

*Si yo supiera el número de usuarios actual, el dinero que manejan actuálmente, los pagos, y los nuevos usuarios, te podría decir cuando va a petar. Pero al no tener esos datos, me pides que juegue a las predicciones sin ellos*. Y éso es lo que pasaría:

- Si acierto tu desaparecerás del foro. De hecho, desaparecerás el dia que pete.
- Si fallo (cosa lógica sin datos), usarías ésto para afianzar la ponzi.

No te puedo responder a lo que no tengo datos para calcular, pero si puedo responderte lo siguiente:
- Cualquier empresa de inversiones, en Alemania, que intenta sin éxito pasar el BaFin, es una empresa problemática.
- Cualquier empresa que, según se va dando cuenta de que no va a poder pasar el BaFin Alemán, casualmente muda sus oficinas centrales a los paises bajos, es sospechosa.
- Cualquier empresa de inversiones que no muestra claramente y con fotos auténticas éstas, o documentos con resultados, huele a podrida.

Estos son DATOS, objetivos, e irreputables.

*Ahora si quieres desmiénteme lo siguiente:
1. Que Juicyfields, siendo una empresa de inversiones, ha pasado la auditoría oficial de los organismos de los paises donde opera.
2. Que Juicyfields ha mostrado datos comprobables sobre el uso y resultado de sus inversiones.*

Cosas totalmente sencillas y normales para cualquier empresa normal de inversiones, que no estoy pidiendo la luna, vamos.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una vez mas, repitiéndote una y otra vez, tratando de "mostrar" que los detractores, haces la pregunta que sabes que no podemos responder, porque no tenemos los datos para responderla y es: ¿Cuándo petará Juicyfields? Aqui, una vez mas, tratas de hacer ver que somos nosotros los que estamos equivocados.
> 
> *Si yo supiera el número de usuarios actual, el dinero que manejan actuálmente, los pagos, y los nuevos usuarios, te podría decir cuando va a petar. Pero al no tener esos datos, me pides que juegue a las predicciones sin ellos*. Y éso es lo que pasaría:
> 
> ...



Realmente mi apelación inicial era al forero @Ernest77 pero ya que te presentaste como detractor y ofreciste un marco temporal tan amplio, *de hasta 5 años*, yo quise saber si a lo mejor tenías un chivatazo que el resto de foreros desconocemos.

Tenía entendido que estábais en los grupos de telegram y a lo mejor de ahí se podría sacar algún contacto con alguna información de interés.

Entendí que los pantallazos de movimientos con la/las wallets de criptomonedas atribuidas a JF eran un indicio de descapitalización y posible impago. Y ahora, debido a la depreciación de las cripto, una probable debacle de sus activos.

Si peta, *y me pilla con pasta dentro*, pues lo asumiré y listo. Ya tengo una edad y por supuesto he tenido decisiones económicas, y personales, fallidas. *No me avergonzará, y lo tomaré como un aprendizaje.*

Si cobro, me alegraré, pero tampoco en plan regodeo, excepto con los "haters".

*Si mi presencia en este hilo consideras que es nociva o que puede incitar a gente a lo que consideras una estafa, y se me invita a abandonarlo por tu parte, lo haré sin mayor problema.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Realmente mi apelación inicial era al forero @Ernest77 pero ya que te presentaste como detractor y ofreciste un marco temporal tan amplio, *de hasta 5 años*, yo quise saber si a lo mejor tenías un chivatazo que el resto de foreros desconocemos.
> 
> Tenía entendido que estábais en los grupos de telegram y a lo mejor de ahí se podría sacar algún contacto con alguna información de interés.
> 
> ...



Por partes:

1. Yo he ofrecido un marco GENERAL de Ponzis de entre 2 y 5 años. Ésto es lo que SUELEN durar las ponzis. La lógica indica que, en general, Juicyfields debería durar aproximádamente ese tiempo. Desgraciadamente, como Juycifields no ofrece demasiados datos, no puedo ser mas preciso mas allá de generalidades.

2. ¿De dónde sacas que esté o deje de estar en Telegram? Te recomiendo que no "tengas entendidas" cosas sobre mi y que me preguntes diréctamente.

3. Yo no he posteado ningún movimiento de ninguna wallet en éste foro. Dicho ésto, cierto es que, como tú indicas, ciertos movimientos de wallets pueden indicar INDICIOS de descapitalización. Pero no podríamos saber de que porcentaje hablamos puesto que Juicyfields no aporta datos.

4. Tengo la seguridad (personal, claro esta) de que, cuando Juicyfields pete, desaparecerás. ¿En el mismo momento? No lo sé, pero no lo creo. Puede ser algo antes, o algo después, pero con total seguridad tu cuenta no va a ser de esas que duran años (a partir de la fecha del pete de Juicyfields). Tu cuenta tiene una misión especifica, y es la de dar bombo para que la gente entre en Juycifields. Una vez que el objetivo no puede ser conseguido, tu cuenta pierde su valor. De ahí mi seguridad.

5. Tu puedes postear lo que quieras donde quieras. Quien no quiera leerte tiene el botón de ignore. Además, aunque yo tuviera el poder, quisiera usarlo (cosa contraria a mis principios) y te dijera de no postear, entrarías al poco con otra cuenta o escribirías mas con multicuenta ya que para ti es absolútamente necesario tratar de captar nuevos pardillos inversores en Juicyfields.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas 

1. Yo he ofrecido un marco GENERAL de Ponzis de entre 2 y 5 años. Ésto es lo que SUELEN durar las ponzis. La lógica indica que, en general, Juicyfields debería durar aproximádamente ese tiempo. Desgraciadamente, como Juycifields no ofrece demasiados datos, no puedo ser mas preciso mas allá de generalidades.

*Vale. Me espero a ver que dicen el resto de foreros*

2. ¿De dónde sacas que esté o deje de estar en Telegram? Te recomiendo que no "tengas entendidas" cosas sobre mi y que me preguntes diréctamente.

*Lo saco de aquí. Y no es nada malo, ni ningún reproche, que conste.*




3. Yo no he posteado ningún movimiento de ninguna wallet en éste foro. Dicho ésto, cierto es que, como tú indicas, ciertos movimientos de wallets pueden indicar INDICIOS de descapitalización. Pero no podríamos saber de que porcentaje hablamos puesto que Juicyfields no aporta datos.

*Efectivamente, esos han sido nuestros foreros @Ernest77 y @David_St , aunque has reaccionado dando verosimilitud a la tesis de que la viabilidad a corto plazo dependía de las mismas. Aunque a lo mejor lo he interpretado yo mal, en ese caso, disculpas.*

4. Tengo la seguridad (personal, claro esta) de que, cuando Juicyfields pete, desaparecerás. ¿En el mismo momento? No lo sé, pero no lo creo. Puede ser algo antes, o algo después, pero con total seguridad tu cuenta no va a ser de esas que duran años (a partir de la fecha del pete de Juicyfields). Tu cuenta tiene una misión especifica, y es la de dar bombo para que la gente entre en Juycifields. Una vez que el objetivo no puede ser conseguido, tu cuenta pierde su valor. De ahí mi seguridad.

*Dado que es un vaticinio lo que haces, el tiempo dirá si ese ha sido o no, mi comportamiento. De momento, mi interés en JF finaliza los días de cobro actualmente vigentes + los días que tarde en hacer las retiradas vía SEPA. Si todo se da bien, el 5 de agosto, debería estar totalmente fuera otra vez. Si veo que puede colar otra vez, empezaremos los 108 días de rigor en adelante.*

5. Tu puedes postear lo que quieras donde quieras. Quien no quiera leerte tiene el botón de ignore. Además, aunque yo tuviera el poder, quisiera usarlo (cosa contraria a mis principios) y te dijera de no postear, entrarías al poco con otra cuenta o escribirías mas con multicuenta ya que para ti es absolútamente necesario tratar de captar nuevos pardillos inversores en Juicyfields.

*Es de agradecer tu posición de abogar por la libertad de expresión. Consideraré un halago que creas que yo tengo poder de "captación - retención de personas". En este mundo tan globalizado un usuario que no conozca Juicy Fields y se meta en Google, verá las siguientes sugerencias..., así que la palabra "incautos", "gente con poca cultura financiera",...

Si una persona hace una búsqueda en Google y se sugiere ESTAFA y aún así confía capital en JF, ¿con que palabra la calificamos? 


*


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

Cosecha vendida. Dinero retirado.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida. Dinero retirado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057228



Felicidades. Putada lo de los 47 gramos, eso sí.
Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Respondo a tus críticas para no crear mensajes kilométricos:


alexdevigo dijo:


> 2. ¿De dónde sacas que esté o deje de estar en Telegram? Te recomiendo que no "tengas entendidas" cosas sobre mi y que me preguntes diréctamente.
> 
> *Lo saco de aquí. Y no es nada malo, ni ningún reproche, que conste.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057195



Vuelvo a repetir: ¿De dónde sacas que yo esté o deje de estar en Telegram?
O si lo prefieres: ¿Implica mi frase "algunos estemos" que yo esté? Es una pregunta retórica, claro.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 3. Yo no he posteado ningún movimiento de ninguna wallet en éste foro. Dicho ésto, cierto es que, como tú indicas, ciertos movimientos de wallets pueden indicar INDICIOS de descapitalización. Pero no podríamos saber de que porcentaje hablamos puesto que Juicyfields no aporta datos.
> 
> *Efectivamente, esos han sido nuestros foreros @Ernest77 y @David_St , aunque has reaccionado dando verosimilitud a la tesis de que la viabilidad a corto plazo dependía de las mismas. Aunque a lo mejor lo he interpretado yo mal, en ese caso, disculpas.*





Disculpas aceptadas. Y repito: *Es tan fácil como preguntarme diréctamente*.



alexdevigo dijo:


> 4. Tengo la seguridad (personal, claro esta) de que, cuando Juicyfields pete, desaparecerás. ¿En el mismo momento? No lo sé, pero no lo creo. Puede ser algo antes, o algo después, pero con total seguridad tu cuenta no va a ser de esas que duran años (a partir de la fecha del pete de Juicyfields). Tu cuenta tiene una misión especifica, y es la de dar bombo para que la gente entre en Juycifields. Una vez que el objetivo no puede ser conseguido, tu cuenta pierde su valor. De ahí mi seguridad.
> 
> *Dado que es un vaticinio lo que haces, el tiempo dirá si ese ha sido o no, mi comportamiento. De momento, mi interés en JF finaliza los días de cobro actualmente vigentes + los días que tarde en hacer las retiradas vía SEPA. Si todo se da bien, el 5 de agosto, debería estar totalmente fuera otra vez. Si veo que puede colar otra vez, empezaremos los 108 días de rigor en adelante.*





Osea, como vaticino, cuando Juicyfields salte, desaparecerás, dando que tu interés principal en éste hilo es la captación. Y no digo que este bien o mal, sino simplemente demuestro en qué equipo juegas. *Mi equipo es bastante mas sencillo de adivinar y se llama: Ayudar a gente a no caer en estafas ni en ponzis.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Es de agradecer tu posición de abogar por la libertad de expresión. Consideraré un halago que creas que yo tengo poder de "captación - retención de personas". En este mundo tan globalizado un usuario que no conozca Juicy Fields y se meta en Google, verá las siguientes sugerencias..., así que la palabra "incautos", "gente con poca cultura financiera",...
> 
> Si una persona hace una búsqueda en Google y se sugiere ESTAFA y aún así confía capital en JF, ¿con que palabra la calificamos?
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente mi posición no es tanto de "abogar por la libertad de expresión" (que defiendo, por supuesto) sino que para mi labor de luchar contra los ponzis necesito de ellos. Si te pongo en ignorados tú darás la falsa impresión de que lo hago por falta de argumentos, de igual forma que aqui respondes a los argumentos (que te interesan) para dar la falsa impresión de legitimización de Juicyfields.

Y te lo demuestro con un sencillo ejemplo. Observa como rápidamente has tratado de enterrar mis preguntas de hace unos minutos:

*Ahora si quieres desmiénteme lo siguiente:*
_*1. Que Juicyfields, siendo una empresa de inversiones, ha pasado la auditoría oficial de los organismos de los paises donde opera.
2. Que Juicyfields ha mostrado datos comprobables sobre el uso y resultado de sus inversiones.* _

Y sin embargo no tienes problemas en buscar un pantallazo donde parece que igual a lo mejor yo he dicho nosequé del 19 de Febrero del 2022, y estamos en mitad de Mayo. Y encima un comentario que ni tan siquiera te ayuda en tu argumento, como acabo de demostrarte.

Por otro lado, me ha hecho gracia el intento de hacer ver que la gente puede buscar en google lo de Juicyfields, ya que me das pie para mostrar otra táctica típica tanto de estafadores clásicos como ponzis.

*La táctica de anteponerse a los que tratan de destapar las estafas/ponzis*

Veamos que pasa si yo pongo "Juicyfield estafa" en google. Éste es el primer resultado: JuicyFields ¿Es fiable o es una ESTAFA? Opiniones 2022

Te redirecciona a una página de promoción de Juicyfields.

Ahora veamos el segundo resultado: 

Aqui un tipo de pinta...vamos a decir "rara" se pone a explicar eso que tú siempre dices de que en la vida te puedes arriesgar nosequé nosecuantos. Osea, mas confirmación pero bajo el falso manto de una investigación

Ahora vayamos al tercer enlace: 

Vaya, otro video promocional.

Esta técnica es mas vieja que el cagar, y la hacen tanto las propias ponzis como sus promotores para tratar de mantener la ilusión el mayor tiempo posible.

Tu "poder de captación" se basa en el desgraciado hecho real de que en España hay muy poca cultura financiera. Solo tienes que poner cualquier canal de televisión para ver las mierdas que se traga la gente, o haber ido a cualquier escuela pública para ver la mierda que enseñan las charos. ¿Nos han dado alguna vez en el EGB una sola clase sobre economía doméstica? NO. Nos dan clases de matemáticas pero de forma abstracta, no sea que aprendamos y podamos luchar contra el sistema. Y tu "poder de captación" es simplemente que, al ser un poco o mucho mas inteligente que el españolito típico (algo que, para mi desgracia, no es difícil), decides que puedes hacer dinero con ellos al mismo tiempo que te autoexcusas en que tú dices creer en la empresa.

Mi opinión personal (y puedo equivocarme) es que en el fondo sabes que estas en una ponzi pero te da igual, en plan "que se jodan los que no han investigado".

Mi posicionamiento es sencillo: Mi padre se pasó mucho tiempo enseñándome matemáticas, económicas, y sobre todo a ayudar a los demás. Prefiero mil veces dar el aviso y equivocarme, a aprovecharme de haber tenido a un padre ejemplar que me dió estos conocimientos para hacer el mal a otros.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 May 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas 


Vuelvo a repetir: ¿De dónde sacas que yo esté o deje de estar en Telegram?
O si lo prefieres: ¿Implica mi frase "algunos estemos" que yo esté? Es una pregunta retórica, claro.

*La frase dice "algunos estamos". Aunque soy de la EGB, incluso yo sé lo que es la primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo del verbo estar. 

Pero vamos, que si dices que NO estás, te creo.*

Osea, como vaticino, cuando Juicyfields salte, desaparecerás, dando que tu interés principal en éste hilo es la captación. Y no digo que este bien o mal, sino simplemente demuestro en qué equipo juegas. Mi equipo es bastante mas sencillo de adivinar y se llama: Ayudar a gente a no caer en estafas ni en ponzis.

*Sería recomendable que usases el principio de prudencia, ya que se puede dar la situación de que no aciertes. Lo de ayudar a la gente me parece algo totalmente loable, faltaría más. Te deseo el mayor de los éxitos. *

Desgraciadamente mi posición no es tanto de "abogar por la libertad de expresión" (que defiendo, por supuesto) sino que para mi labor de luchar contra los ponzis necesito de ellos. Si te pongo en ignorados tú darás la falsa impresión de que lo hago por falta de argumentos, de igual forma que aqui respondes a los argumentos (que te interesan) para dar la falsa impresión de legitimización de Juicyfields.

*No creo haberme victimazado pero si eres un poco objetivo verás de dónde han partido las descalificaciones e insultos. He recibido bastantes mensajes animándome a dejar de escribir pero creo que es positivo que los lectores tengan ambos puntos de vista y tomen una decisión informada*.

Y te lo demuestro con un sencillo ejemplo. Observa como rápidamente has tratado de enterrar mis preguntas de hace unos minutos:

_Ahora si quieres desmiénteme lo siguiente:
1. Que Juicyfields, siendo una empresa de inversiones, ha pasado la auditoría oficial de los organismos de los paises donde opera.
2. Que Juicyfields ha mostrado datos comprobables sobre el uso y resultado de sus inversiones*.* _

*Como he dicho hasta la saciedad, no tengo la información para poder desmentir o corroborar las informaciones que proporcionas. Además, que no me corresponde a mí hacerlo. Te invito a que contactes con JF para tener información de primera mano.*

Y sin embargo no tienes problemas en buscar un pantallazo donde parece que igual a lo mejor yo he dicho nosequé del 19 de Febrero del 2022, y estamos en mitad de Mayo.

*¿Estás poniendo en cuestión la veracidad del pantallazo? ¿Lo has escrito o no? Tan fácil como ir al mensaje en cuestión y corroborarlo. *

Y encima un comentario que ni tan siquiera te ayuda en tu argumento, como acabo de demostrarte.

*Daba la impresión que sugerías que mi afirmación sobre hacerse cuentas en telegram de camuflaje era falsa. Y sólo tuve que buscar el mensaje al respecto. Es una cuestión de credibilidad. *

Por otro lado, me ha hecho gracia el intento de hacer ver que la gente puede buscar en google lo de Juicyfields, ya que me das pie para mostrar otra táctica típica tanto de estafadores clásicos como ponzis.

*Vaya, pues eso no lo sabía. Antes de que me acusen de estafa, me autoacuso yo. Muy bien pensado.*

Veamos que pasa si yo pongo "Juicyfield estafa" en google. Éste es el primer resultado: JuicyFields ¿Es fiable o es una ESTAFA? Opiniones 2022

Te redirecciona a una página de promoción de Juicyfields.

*Que sean los primeros resultados es responsabilidad de JF, del algoritmo de google o del SEO de la web. En cualquier caso, un trabajo brillante.*

Tu "poder de captación" se basa en el desgraciado hecho real de que en España hay muy poca cultura financiera. Solo tienes que poner cualquier canal de televisión para ver las mierdas que se traga la gente, o haber ido a cualquier escuela pública para ver la mierda que enseñan las charos.

*No veo casi TV pero entiendo lo que dices. Que haya gente con poca cultura financiera con capital y que, además, meta dinero influenciado por Internet... no lo termino de ver. Por el boca a boca, sí te lo compro.*

¿Nos han dado alguna vez en el EGB una sola clase sobre economía doméstica?

*En donde yo estudié NO.*

Y tu "poder de captación" es simplemente que, al ser un poco o mucho mas inteligente que el españolito típico (algo que, para mi desgracia, no es difícil), decides que puedes hacer dinero con ellos al mismo tiempo que te autoexcusas en que tú dices creer en la empresa.

*Dado que no es medible cuanta gente se mete o no por lo que lea este hilo, me parecería atrevido que cargases sobre mis hombros esa responsabilidad. Pero me siento halagado, muchas gracias.*

Mi opinión personal (y puedo equivocarme) es que en el fondo sabes que estas en una ponzi pero te da igual, en plan "que se jodan los que no han investigado".

*Puedo tener mis dudas, pero he ponderado riesgo- beneficio, y me he decidido. El tiempo dirá si acerté o no. Todas las inversiones tienen un poco de "acto de fe" y creo que JF no va a ser diferente.*


----------



## mol (14 May 2022)

Aqui mucho discutir pero el culebron sigue, y mas arriba hay un forero con un pantallazo diciendo que ha cobrao. Suerte a todos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

Una vez mas, demuestras las características mas obvias de los involucrados en Ponzis. Por ejemplo, tratar de desviar la atención.

Veamos pues cómo lo haces:



alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> 
> Vuelvo a repetir: ¿De dónde sacas que yo esté o deje de estar en Telegram?
> ...





@David_St me ha "pisado" la respuesta y ha respondido mejor que yo. Efectívamente "algunos" es un pronombre indeterminado. Pero vamos a suponer que tuvieras razón y que no hubiera quedado suficientemente claro si yo estoy o no en Telegram. ¿No hubiera sido mas fácil preguntármelo diréctamente?

De hecho, voy mas lejos: ¿Qué coño tiene que ver que yo esté o no esté en Telegram con el* HECHO PROBADO DE QUE JUYCIFIELDS, A DIA DE HOY, NO HA SATISFECHO LOS REQUERIMIENTOS DEL BAFIN, NI NINGUNA OTRA ENTIDAD QUE CONTROLE A LAS EMPRESAS QUE CAPTAN INVERSORES*?

Respuesta: Ninguna. No tiene nada que ver. Es simplemente una maniobra para distraer la atención sobre lo evidente.

PS: No he dicho ni que esté ni que no esté en Telegram.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Osea, como vaticino, cuando Juicyfields salte, desaparecerás, dando que tu interés principal en éste hilo es la captación. Y no digo que este bien o mal, sino simplemente demuestro en qué equipo juegas. Mi equipo es bastante mas sencillo de adivinar y se llama: Ayudar a gente a no caer en estafas ni en ponzis.
> 
> *Sería recomendable que usases el principio de prudencia, ya que se puede dar la situación de que no aciertes. Lo de ayudar a la gente me parece algo totalmente loable, faltaría más. Te deseo el mayor de los éxitos. *





Prefiero usar el principio del sentido común. Decir que tú no aguantarás ni un año una vez salte la ponzi es como decir que en Irlanda suele llover.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Desgraciadamente mi posición no es tanto de "abogar por la libertad de expresión" (que defiendo, por supuesto) sino que para mi labor de luchar contra los ponzis necesito de ellos. Si te pongo en ignorados tú darás la falsa impresión de que lo hago por falta de argumentos, de igual forma que aqui respondes a los argumentos (que te interesan) para dar la falsa impresión de legitimización de Juicyfields.
> 
> *No creo haberme victimazado pero si eres un poco objetivo verás de dónde han partido las descalificaciones e insultos. He recibido bastantes mensajes animándome a dejar de escribir pero creo que es positivo que los lectores tengan ambos puntos de vista y tomen una decisión informada*.





¿Has recibido algún mensaje mio animándote a dejar de escribir? No. Pero es otro globo sonda de esos para desviar la atención. Cuanto mas hablemos del Portugés y de Feministo, menos hablaremos de que *Juicyfields, a día de hoy, opera captando inversionistas sin tener aprobación alguna de la CNMV, o del BAFIN, o de nada parecido*.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y te lo demuestro con un sencillo ejemplo. Observa como rápidamente has tratado de enterrar mis preguntas de hace unos minutos:
> 
> _Ahora si quieres desmiénteme lo siguiente:
> 1. Que Juicyfields, siendo una empresa de inversiones, ha pasado la auditoría oficial de los organismos de los paises donde opera.
> ...





No necesito contactar con Juycifields ya que ellos mismos ya han proporcionado la información que necesito.

Ellos mismos, y el BaFin, han dejado claro que no tienen su aprobación.

Tú no es que "no tengas la información". Es que simplemente te niegas a admitir un HECHO PROBADO.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y sin embargo no tienes problemas en buscar un pantallazo donde parece que igual a lo mejor yo he dicho nosequé del 19 de Febrero del 2022, y estamos en mitad de Mayo.
> 
> *¿Estás poniendo en cuestión la veracidad del pantallazo? ¿Lo has escrito o no? Tan fácil como ir al mensaje en cuestión y corroborarlo. *





Pongo en cuestión tus "buenas intenciones". Desvías la atención todo lo que puedas para evitar lo obvio. Ni tan siquiera eres capaz de admitir algo que, LITERALMENTE, HA ADMITIDO EL PROPIO BAFIN EN SU PROPIA WEB: JUICYFIELDS NO HA PASADO LA AUDITORÍA.









Juicy Holdings B.V.: Anhaltspunkte für fehlenden Verkaufsprospekt


Die BaFin hat Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass die Juicy Holdings B.V. in Deutschland Vermögensanlagen in Form von Investments in Cannabispflanzen öffentlich anbietet. Das Angebot erfolgt über die Internetseite juicyfields.io/de/.




www.bafin.de





Por cierto, pregunta retórica: ¿Sabes si hay alguien en Alemania que pueda invertir con Juicyfields?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y encima un comentario que ni tan siquiera te ayuda en tu argumento, como acabo de demostrarte.
> 
> *Daba la impresión que sugerías que mi afirmación sobre hacerse cuentas en telegram de camuflaje era falsa. Y sólo tuve que buscar el mensaje al respecto. Es una cuestión de credibilidad. *



*

Es una cuestión de desviar la atención.

Pregunta retórica: ¿En qué influye que yo tenga o no cuenta en Telegram con el HECHO PROBADO DE QUE JUICIFYELDS NO HA SIDO APROBADA POR EL BAFIN Y SE HA LARGADO A LOS PAISES BAJOS?*



alexdevigo dijo:


> Por otro lado, me ha hecho gracia el intento de hacer ver que la gente puede buscar en google lo de Juicyfields, ya que me das pie para mostrar otra táctica típica tanto de estafadores clásicos como ponzis.
> 
> *Vaya, pues eso no lo sabía. Antes de que me acusen de estafa, me autoacuso yo. Muy bien pensado.*



*

No. Antes de que me acusen de estafa, creo videos para que quien trate de investigar se encuentre con gente que dice que Juicyfields es legítimo.

Mas viejo que el cagar.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> Veamos que pasa si yo pongo "Juicyfield estafa" en google. Éste es el primer resultado: JuicyFields ¿Es fiable o es una ESTAFA? Opiniones 2022
> 
> Te redirecciona a una página de promoción de Juicyfields.
> 
> *Que sean los primeros resultados es responsabilidad de JF, del algoritmo de google o del SEO de la web. En cualquier caso, un trabajo brillante.*



*

No. Un trabajo mas viejo que el cagar. Lo hacían hasta los de Amway y los hacen los de las shitcoins.*



alexdevigo dijo:


> Tu "poder de captación" se basa en el desgraciado hecho real de que en España hay muy poca cultura financiera. Solo tienes que poner cualquier canal de televisión para ver las mierdas que se traga la gente, o haber ido a cualquier escuela pública para ver la mierda que enseñan las charos.
> 
> *No veo casi TV pero entiendo lo que dices. Que haya gente con poca cultura financiera con capital y que, además, meta dinero influenciado por Internet... no lo termino de ver. Por el boca a boca, sí te lo compro.*





Mírate a tí mismo. O eres parte de la ponzi, o tú mismo has caido influenciado por internet.

(Ahora te toca responder que tú no, que a tí te lo dijo un amigo. Es de primero de Ponzi. El típico "yo era un pringrado y me llamó un amigo hablándome de ésta gran oportunidad...").



alexdevigo dijo:


> Y tu "poder de captación" es simplemente que, al ser un poco o mucho mas inteligente que el españolito típico (algo que, para mi desgracia, no es difícil), decides que puedes hacer dinero con ellos al mismo tiempo que te autoexcusas en que tú dices creer en la empresa.
> 
> *Dado que no es medible cuanta gente se mete o no por lo que lea este hilo, me parecería atrevido que cargases sobre mis hombros esa responsabilidad. Pero me siento halagado, muchas gracias.*





Simplemente los promotores necesitais cortar cualquier intento de desvelar que Juicyfields es una Ponzi.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Mi opinión personal (y puedo equivocarme) es que en el fondo sabes que estas en una ponzi pero te da igual, en plan "que se jodan los que no han investigado".
> 
> *Puedo tener mis dudas, pero he ponderado riesgo- beneficio, y me he decidido. El tiempo dirá si acerté o no. Todas las inversiones tienen un poco de "acto de fe" y creo que JF no va a ser diferente.*





Te has decidido a hacer una inversión claramente problemática. Una inversión sin aprobación de ninguna cámara de valores, con retribuciones que nadie da (mas de un 100% anual), y con un producto que tampoco sabes cuanto tienen, y ni tan siquiera si estan creciendo tus plantas.

Como me niego a creer que seas un retrasado mental con suerte, solo me queda la posibilidad de que seas un promotor.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

@David_St

Es triste que me tenga que enterar por feministo que respondes. Quita el ignore y da la cara, hombre, que no muerdo. Pero vamos, ya lo dijo el, el ignore es para gente sin argumentos porque yo no te he insultado, excepto en legítima defensa.

*El analfabeto de turno: sois = sois. Los pronombres indefinidos me los paso por los cojones, no todos, algunos. *
Veo que el certificado de escolaridad o profesionalidad ese que tienes, o dices que tienes, te lo han dado en la feria.

*Lo que significa que de estudios vas flojo.*

Nominalmente más que tú sí, jaja. Aún se me escapa una carcajada cuando comparaste un título universitario con un certificado de escolaridad.

Eso seguro que te lo ha puesto el corrector.
-Victimazado: dícese de la víctima que a la vez se encuentra mazado.

*Gracias por la corrección, ya lo corrijo. Mazado no, que tengo que conducir.*

ESO YA LO SABEMOS TODOS. JF TE CONTARÁ LO QUE LE SALGA DE LOS COJONES.
PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL: JF SEGUIRÁ DICIENDO QUE ES LEGAL HASTA QUE UN JUEZ DICTAMINE LO CONTRARIO, ES UN REQUISITO DE TODAS LAS PONZIS!!

*¿Eso es lo mejor que tienes? ¿Llamar subnormal a quien no está de acuerdo contigo? Vale amigo.*

Jajaja, google hace 10 años que actualizó su motor de búsqueda para evitar el “spam SEO” y el “spam WEB”. No das ni una.

Tan bien lo ha hecho JF que Juicyfields. es pertenece a una empresa de marketing catalana. Datos extraídos de foroestafas:

*Ah, foroestafas..., ¿te refieres al foro ese de los drogatas del vídeo viral? jajaja*




Te pongo deberes: explica con tus palabras lo que es el principio de prudencia FUERA DEL ÁMBITO ECONÓMICO, porque el “principio de prudencia” es contabilizar los ingresos cuando son devengados y registrar los gastos cuando son conocidos.

*Lo he puesto a propósito, pero parece que no lo has pillado a la primera. Yo los deberes ya los hice hace mucho tiempo, en nuestra querida Universidad de Vigo.*

Claro que no estudiaste economía doméstica. Eso es porque no hiciste 2º de BUP, porque “labores del hogar” era una EATP a elegir a partir de 2º de BUP hasta que vino la LOGSE. Ahora no sé si se sigue dando como optativa.

*Lo hice en el Rosales II, pero tú no sabes ni donde queda eso.*

Pero ni estudiaste BUP ni estuviste viendo Siniestro Total el otro día. Te lo digo porque por ahora el ser humano no puede estar en dos sitios distintos a la vez, y si el concierto empezó a las 21:30h, dime cómo hiciste para teletransportarte hasta Vigo. Es IMPOSIBLE que veas un concierto que empieza a las 21:30h y coger el el último avión que sale hacia Galicia los sábados, porque la salida es a las 22:15h. Es decir: o concierto o aeropuerto.

No sé si eres trol o que. Yo fui al concierto del *VIERNES*. Siguiendo nuestra tradición, te compré una camiseta. Apenas 20 euros. Pero era para el recuerdo. ¿Aeropuerto? Creo que tienes un problema de comprensión lectura, yo escribí desde el *hotel*. Y viajé en tren, listo, que eres un listo.

*Te recomiendo que te apliques lo que en ella pone*. 

*Si* *te expresas con corrección te trataré con corrección, ¿haces el intento?*




Te regalo la entrada, para la posteridad.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (14 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Yo solamente le he pedido al forero @Ernest77 , *una fecha, lo más concreta posible, para el cese de actividades de Juicy Fields*, para saber si me va a pillar el toro o no.
> 
> Muchas gracias por toda la información adicional expuesta, especialmente en el punto 3, pero si pudieras concretar más, te lo agradecería, ya que mi horizonte temporal de cobro es de *apenas 69 días para el 22 de julio*.
> 
> ...




También hay muchos ganando dinero robando bolsos a ancianas por ejemplo, a quién le pique *AJO Y AGUA*

Mi pronóstico es que este año no te comes las uvas con Juicy Fields, pero tu inversión "no inversión" de Junio y Julio están a salvo, tranquilo.

Aunque también te digo que con la que se avecina económicamente es probable que más pardillos entren al asunto de la empresa de marihuana más rentable del mundo que solo declara haber ganado 350K en un año, por lo que en este caso dispondrás de un año más mínimo, recuerda que ya iría la cosa por 3 años y de normal Durán de 2 a 5 años de media, te lo digo porque tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe.

Espero que lo que hayas ganando o ganes lo puedas usar en ayudar a otros más necesitados que tú ☺

Un abrazo grande majete!

*Por cierto veo mucho miedo en los administradores del grupo de Telegram de Juicy Fields quitando ahora la posibilidad de hacer capturas, tienen algo que ocultar?! Al igual de que la gente se queja de que les borran los mensajes...*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> También hay muchos ganando dinero robando bolsos a ancianas por ejemplo, a quién le pique *AJO Y AGUA*
> 
> Mi pronóstico es que este año no te comes las uvas con Juicy Fields, pero tu inversión "no inversión" de Junio y Julio están a salvo, tranquilo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernest77 (14 May 2022)

Yo que soy el de las capturas de wallets como dice Guarren discrepo,
como sigan así las crypto, a JF le quedan 2 telediarios...

el día 8 compraron casi 500ETH
que en escasos 6 días han perdido un 30% de su valor en el mejor de los momentos....












0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## Ilustrum0 (14 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> 1. Yo he ofrecido un marco GENERAL de Ponzis de entre 2 y 5 años. Ésto es lo que SUELEN durar las ponzis. La lógica indica que, en general, Juicyfields debería durar aproximádamente ese tiempo. Desgraciadamente, como Juycifields no ofrece demasiados datos, no puedo ser mas preciso mas allá de generalidades.
> 
> ...



Se clasifica con "la avaricia rompe el saco" y que hay gente que suficiente tienen los pobrecillos con pasar el día entero sin cagarse encima


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas

Efectívamente "algunos" es un pronombre indeterminado. Pero vamos a suponer que tuvieras razón y que no hubiera quedado suficientemente claro si yo estoy o no en Telegram. ¿No hubiera sido mas fácil preguntármelo diréctamente?

Mira, para tí la perra gorda. *Si dices que el tiempo verbal "estamos" no incluye al emisor del mensaje aún siendo PRIMERA PERSONA DEL PLURAL, pues será que me han engañado en el colegio. Gracias por aclarármelo.*

De hecho, voy mas lejos: ¿Qué coño tiene que ver que yo esté o no esté en Telegram con el HECHO PROBADO DE QUE JUYCIFIELDS, A DIA DE HOY, NO HA SATISFECHO LOS REQUERIMIENTOS DEL BAFIN, NI NINGUNA OTRA ENTIDAD QUE CONTROLE A LAS EMPRESAS QUE CAPTAN INVERSORES?

*Nada, pero me pareció interesante recordárselo a los lectores del hilo para ver el modo de proceder de unos y otros en defensa de sus argumentos. E "infiltrarse" en grupos de telegram para ver que se mueve, no es nada malo. ¿Cuándo pantallazos de telegram se han colgado en este hilo? Memorable el de @Ernest77 sobre que JF está lleno de menores invirtiendo.*

PS: No he dicho ni que esté ni que no esté en Telegram.

*¿También eres gallego? Es broma tío. Siendo tu objetivo desenmascarar estafas es legítimo meterse dentro y tratar de conseguir la máxima información posible de todas las formas posibles. Te animaría comprarte una planta de 50 euros para que te lleguen los correos *

Prefiero usar el principio del sentido común. Decir que tú no aguantarás ni un año una vez salte la ponzi es como decir que en Irlanda suele llover.

*Hombre, una vez pete, aparte de los primeros días de regocijo por parte de unos y lloros por parte de otros, no va a quedar mucho de lo que hablar. Unos diréis "os lo dije" y los otros diremos "pues ya, resulta que teníais razón" pero poco más No da para estirar el hilo 1 año. Tienes razón.*

¿Has recibido algún mensaje mio animándote a dejar de escribir? No. Pero es otro globo sonda de esos para desviar la atención. Cuanto mas hablemos del Portugés y de Feministo, menos hablaremos de que *Juicyfields, a día de hoy, opera captando inversionistas sin tener aprobación alguna de la CNMV, o del BAFIN, o de nada parecido*.

*No, no he recibido tal mensaje. Supongo que no te gusta lo que escribo pero como has dicho anteriormente, necesitas una contraparte para que este hilo no se quede en un monólogo.*

No necesito contactar con Juycifields ya que ellos mismos ya han proporcionado la información que necesito. Ellos mismos, y el BaFin, han dejado claro que no tienen su aprobación. Tú no es que "no tengas la información". Es que simplemente te niegas a admitir un HECHO PROBADO.

*No tengo mayor inconveniente en reconocerte lo que indicas de BaFin, eso es incuestionable. Supongo que como estoy dentro y me juego dinero tengo tendencia a negar las cosas que me puedan perjudicar.*


Pongo en cuestión tus "buenas intenciones". Desvías la atención todo lo que puedas para evitar lo obvio. Ni tan siquiera eres capaz de admitir algo que, LITERALMENTE, HA ADMITIDO EL PROPIO BAFIN EN SU PROPIA WEB: JUICYFIELDS NO HA PASADO LA AUDITORÍA.
Por cierto, pregunta retórica: ¿Sabes si hay alguien en Alemania que pueda invertir con Juicyfields?

*Creo que desde una determinada fecha no pueden invertir, pero los anteriores sí. Pero creo que si un alemán quiere invertir ya buscará la forma de hacerlo, mediante un tercero o lo que sea.*

Pregunta retórica: ¿En qué influye que yo tenga o no cuenta en Telegram con el HECHO PROBADO DE QUE JUICIFYELDS NO HA SIDO APROBADA POR EL BAFIN Y SE HA LARGADO A LOS PAISES BAJOS?

*En nada.*

No. Un trabajo mas viejo que el cagar. Lo hacían hasta los de Amway y los hacen los de las shitcoins.

*De Amway lo único que sé es que creo que era un equipo de baloncesto, creo que de Zaragoza.*

Mírate a tí mismo. O eres parte de la ponzi, o tú mismo has caido influenciado por internet.

*Yo caí influenciado por internet, ya se lo dije a @Ernest77, pero vamos, yo no he sido nunca el más listo de la clase. Salió una vez bien en febrero y confiemos en que salga bien una segunda y tercera en junio-julio.*

Ahora te toca responder que tú no, que a tí te lo dijo un amigo. Es de primero de Ponzi. El típico "yo era un pringrado y me llamó un amigo hablándome de ésta gran oportunidad...").

*No tengo amigos.  Ni siquiera para que me metan en Ponzis. Aunque la segunda reinversión fue incitada por uno de ellos. Qué fácil es invertir con dinero de otros...*

Simplemente los promotores necesitais cortar cualquier intento de desvelar que Juicyfields es una Ponzi.

*Ojalá fuera promotor y me pagasen debidamente, me quedé en palmero. Y el forero @crocodile también ha ascendido a esa categoría en cuanto que ha mostrado un cobro.*

Te has decidido a hacer una inversión claramente problemática. Una inversión sin aprobación de ninguna cámara de valores, con retribuciones que nadie da (mas de un 100% anual), y con un producto que tampoco sabes cuanto tienen, y ni tan siquiera si estan creciendo tus plantas.

*Efectivamente, tienes razón en todas y cada una de las palabras. Me la estoy jugando cada día, sin saber si va a haber un siguiente. Pero para mí tiene su gracia. *

Como me niego a creer que seas un retrasado mental con suerte, solo me queda la posibilidad de que seas un promotor.

*Te agradezco que me des el beneficio de la duda con lo de retrasado. Yo diría más bien, temerario. Pero vamos, como mi inversión es muy modesta no me va a hacer un roto, y encima damos vidilla al hilo.*



Ernest77 dijo:


> Yo que soy el de las capturas de wallets como dice Guarren discrepo,
> como sigan así las crypto, a JF le quedan 2 telediarios...
> 
> el día 8 compraron casi 500ETH
> ...



Gracias por la info. Como no tenemos datos sobre los activos y divisas/criptomonedas que tiene JF es imposible saber el impacto del cripto crash.

*¿Podrías, por favor, traducir a una medida temporal que yo pueda entender lo de los "dos telediarios"? ¿Semanas? ¿Meses? *

Es como cuando quedas con una mujer y te dice que llega en una "hora larga...

La finalidad de buscarle una fecha al fin de JF es la de darle un aliciente al hilo. Todos los argumentos expuestos en un sentido u otro han sido publicados varias veces y nos volvemos repetitivos y tediosos.

Si peta, dentro del plazo indicado, te llevarías una alegría y yo no tendría reparo alguno en decir 'macho, la has clavado".

Al fin y al cabo, este hilo es una forma de ocio y fuera del teclado hacemos nuestras vidas con total normalidad.

Buen finde tío.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> También hay muchos ganando dinero robando bolsos a ancianas por ejemplo, a quién le pique *AJO Y AGUA*
> 
> Mi pronóstico es que este año no te comes las uvas con Juicy Fields, pero tu inversión "no inversión" de Junio y Julio están a salvo, tranquilo.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes. Te agradezco enormemente el tono empleado. El poder tener opiniones discrepantes e intercambiarlas desde el respeto, se agradece.

No quiero pensar en que mis beneficios provienen de terceros porque entonces yo puedo ser uno de ellos en cualquier momento. ¿Ponerse a la cola otra vez con la esperanza de que cuele? *Eso, si alguien lo hace conscientemente, no es inversión, es ludopatía.

Si dices lo de inversión-no inversión, por las cantidades modestas, pues te lo reconozco. Pero vamos, casi se justifican para poder participar en el hilo. Efectivamente, como me dijo @Oranjito , que defendía JF sin tener dinero dentro, pues tiene razón. Por eso, en su momento compré una (1) planta simbólica en su honor.

No sabes lo que me tranquiliza leer que existen posibilidades ciertas de cobrar en junio-julio. Así podremos darle unos meses más de vida al hilo. Incluso un detractor de JF en forocoches, nuestro amigo Rexter, dijo que *

"* Y de momento tiene un buen ritmo de crecimiento en visitas a la web y demás, así que puede seguir relativamente sana*. Bitconnect por ejemplo duró dos años. Este tipo de cosas suele alcanzar mínimo un año *y se pueden alargar hasta 5-6 a*ños sin problemas en algunos casos. Casos mucho más notables han sido de lustros. Pero aquí no hay recorrido para durar tanto, o esa sensación tengo yo. Porque no hay a dónde agarrarse."

*Me tuve que frotar los ojos porque no me lo creía. Ese mensaje, procedente de un detractor ha hecho más publicidad por JF que la que haya podido hacer yo en todo este tiempo.

Yo tengo una cantidad asumible dentro, pero soy consciente que un día puede aparecer un mensaje de "Error 404, página no encontrada", y bueno, lo único que diré es "fue bonito mientras duró". Si cobro en junio-julio habrá que evaluar y ver si me salgo definitivamente, si se reinvierte algo, o todo. ¿Será signo de desconfianza o simplemente como cualquier inversión prefiero "pájaro en mano? Eso lo dejo a vuestro criterio.

Los beneficios obtenidos, si éstos llegan, no tienen asignado ningún fin, pero admito sugerencias.

Buen finde caballero.

Pd. No estoy en el grupo "oficial" de JF pero sí en el de Forocoches. Estás invitado, pásate a saludar cuando quieras. Aunque no tengo dudas que tenemos "visita". *


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Se clasifica con "la avaricia rompe el saco" y que hay gente que suficiente tienen los pobrecillos con pasar el día entero sin cagarse encima



Duras declaraciones, pero no por ello menos ciertas.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (14 May 2022)

mol dijo:


> Aqui mucho discutir pero el culebron sigue, y mas arriba hay un forero con un pantallazo diciendo que ha cobrao. Suerte a todos





alexdevigo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Te agradezco enormemente el tono empleado. El poder tener opiniones discrepantes e intercambiarlas desde el respeto, se agradece.
> 
> No quiero pensar en que mis beneficios provienen de terceros porque entonces yo puedo ser uno de ellos en cualquier momento. ¿Ponerse a la cola otra vez con la esperanza de que cuele? *Eso, si alguien lo hace conscientemente, no es inversión, es ludopatía.
> 
> ...



La verdad que eres un chiste, te contradices constantemente no es estafa, puede ser estafa, soy consciente de que cualquier día desaparece, no quiero pensar que mis beneficios vienen de terceros... Y movidas así a cada post o en el mismo post.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> La verdad que eres un chiste, te contradices constantemente no es estafa, puede ser estafa, soy consciente de que cualquier día desaparece, no quiero pensar que mis beneficios vienen de terceros... Y movidas así a cada post o en el mismo post.



*Para mí NO lo es, pero eso no significa que NO pueda serlo. Y mentalizarse del "por si acaso", no me parece mal.

Otros, con el argumento contrario te dirán que categóricamente SI es una estafa, y no conciben otra realidad que no sea la suya. Estos son los que sufren cada día que JF funciona.

Ah, no, coño. Que me han dicho en este hilo...

QUE FUNCIONE ES PARTE DEL PLAN y CUANTO MÁS DURE REAFIRMA QUE ES UN FRAUDE.

SIMPLEMENTE, MAGNÍFICO.

A ver si hay suerte y dura, y sacamos algo de dinero más.

Vuelvo a agradecerte el tono y tus buenos deseos de cara a junio - julio.

Y una canción para el finde, de regalo.

*


----------



## alexdevigo (14 May 2022)

@David_St 

Bueno es que ya reconozcas que estuve en ST.
Algo es algo.

*Volviendo al tema del asunto*, te pediría una previsión de cese de actividades de JF, como el resto. A ver si me tengo que preocupar de cara a junio- julio. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Oranjito (15 May 2022)

@alexdevigo, tiene suerte de que en este momento no se pueda solicitar un registro de accesos, al ser necesario que se de en un marco de investigación criminal o fraude. Seguramente, como toda persona que tiene cosas que esconder, estará detrás de un vpn, pero aún así, tenemos nuestras herramientas para luchar contra eso.

Por cierto, JF acaba de dar una señal más de lo que realmente son. Han desactivado el reenvío de mensajes y las capturas de pantallas del grupo de telegram. Esto se debe a la gran cantidad de mensajes incómodos que borran al día y que luego aparecen por allí en capturas, dejándoles como mentirosos y borra evidencias. Lo que utilizó el diario para hacer el artículo y tener pruebas de que borraban a la gente.


----------



## Ernest77 (15 May 2022)

Aviso saldrá mal 
^^ que maho!


----------



## mol (16 May 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> La verdad que eres un chiste, te contradices constantemente no es estafa, puede ser estafa, soy consciente de que cualquier día desaparece, no quiero pensar que mis beneficios vienen de terceros... Y movidas así a cada post o en el mismo post.



Eh, que mi mensaje era para incendiar un poco este hilo, un poco de trolling..., que el ping pong ya cansa, y yo no tengo nada que ver con el alexdevigo ni na de na.


----------



## Salchichonio (16 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Te agradezco enormemente el tono empleado. El poder tener opiniones discrepantes e intercambiarlas desde el respeto, se agradece.
> 
> No quiero pensar en que mis beneficios provienen de terceros porque entonces yo puedo ser uno de ellos en cualquier momento. ¿Ponerse a la cola otra vez con la esperanza de que cuele? *Eso, si alguien lo hace conscientemente, no es inversión, es ludopatía.
> 
> ...



Eres ridículo desde el momento en que no asumes y entiendes que tu beneficio sale directamente del último en entrar, porque es un Ponzi obvio.

Al ignore


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Cosecha vendida hoy, ganancia 750, total 2250, retirados 205 a cuenta , reinvertidas 2050. De momento todo ok.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida hoy, ganancia 750, total 2250, retirados 205 a cuenta , reinvertidas 2050. De momento todo ok.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064124
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064125



Felicidades, si vendes el 24 de junio o el 22 de julio coincidiremos por aquí. Un saludo.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 May 2022)

Guarren que me han echado del grupo español y no me deja ni ver lo que dicen,
han avisado de esto por ahí también?¿?

¿van solo tanteando ideas a ver si cunde el pánico y tienen que descartarlo?
y solo lo han soltado en el grupo en ingles?





creo que las turbulencias ya están aquí..
este cambio de CEO cuanto menos es una gran bandera roja.





Producen 40.000 T y exportan 30? 
tienen que tener los almacenes hasta los topes....con que os pagan?^^

por cierto de hacer cogollos pasamos a centrar el negocio en "biomasa" que eso es picadillo? WTF!

ESTA PEÑA NO DA 1


----------



## Ernest77 (25 May 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (25 May 2022)

Ya me estaba preocupando tanto silencio en el hilo.

Por un momento pensé que los detractores...

a) ....se han metido ellos también en JF y no quieren tirar piedras contra su propio tejado;
b) .....se han dado cuenta que JF tiene aún cuerda para rato y no quieren gastar fuerzas;
c) .....piensan que subir este hilo más que ahuyentar público a JF, más bien lo atrae.
d) ....y sus multicuentas se han ido de merecidas vacaciones...

Sobre los pantallazos de hoy, ni idea. Yo tampoco estoy en el grupo de JF ni español ni inglés, estoy en el forocochero.

Y por lo que cuelgan, todos van cobrando aunque ya sé que cobrar es un requisito de un ponzi.

Bendito requisito, ojalá siga mucho tiempo.

He visto que alguien ha colgado que están estudiando poner un límite mínimo para comprar plantas-pagaré, por lo que se ve, no quieren ir estafando en plan minorista, que es muy cansado. Esa información no sé de donde viene y si es legítima pero me parecería perfecto.

A ver si mínimo ponen 3 ó 5k para estafar con propiedad. 

Si para los detractores, todo JF es una gran bandera roja desde hace ya 2 años, lo del CEO no lo va a ser menos.


----------



## Oranjito (25 May 2022)

@alexdevigo eres definitivamente un títere de pago, cada día tengo menos dudas. Tienes un trabajo y no haces más que un papel para engañar gente. Quien te pillara, amigo, quién te pillara. Estoy cansado de los inmorales estafadores de 4 sílabas como tú.

Por cierto, págate un vpn o te pondré cara en nada.

Venía a comentar que se ha armado recientemente un lío en Colombia debido a que allí fueron a una feria con publicidad de juicyfields.es y luego dijeron que se habían equivocado, ya que el .es no son ellos si no un "webmaster afiliado". Como siempre, en el grupo de telegram se intentó hablar pero rápidamente borraron todo y banearon a gente.

Hay una investigación en marcha sobre el webmaster de jf, quién parece que lidera otros proyectos de estafas similares.


----------



## alexdevigo (25 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> @alexdevigo eres definitivamente un títere de pago, cada día tengo menos dudas. Tienes un trabajo y no haces más que un papel para engañar gente. Quien te pillara, amigo, quién te pillara. Estoy cansado de los inmorales estafadores de 4 sílabas como tú.
> 
> Por cierto, págate un vpn o te pondré cara en nada.
> 
> ...



Si en un foro de economía comentar donde uno mete o deja de meter su dinero es delito, pues ya puedes denunciar al 90% del foro. ¿Lo de llamar estafador a una persona sin pruebas se puede considerar delito? 

Aquí tienes la planta que compré en tu honor. Con suerte el 24 de junio, dará sus frutos.




Esa fue por las risas.

Las del 22 de julio no me quitarán de pobre, pero si cobro, darán para *un par de semanas de risas*.

Aún no me has dado tu prediccion sobre si JF llegará a esa fecha. *Espero IMPACIENTE.*


----------



## alexdevigo (25 May 2022)

Si llego a escribir yo esto, me excomulgan. Por si no se lee bien, transcribo

*"Yo no me metería en ninguna de esas mierdas, pero que los borregos pierdan dinero es siempre bueno para mi."*

@FeministoDeIzquierdas , menos mal que has venido a ayudar a la gente en no caer en estafas.

Y aquí el enlace

Explicarme esta psicología del himversor (ShitLuna)


----------



## finanzasmanu (25 May 2022)

Oranjito dijo:


> @alexdevigo eres definitivamente un títere de pago, cada día tengo menos dudas. Tienes un trabajo y no haces más que un papel para engañar gente. Quien te pillara, amigo, quién te pillara. Estoy cansado de los inmorales estafadores de 4 sílabas como tú.
> 
> Por cierto, págate un vpn o te pondré cara en nada.
> 
> ...



Estas amenazando a Alex???? a ver si te tengo que poner cara yo a ti. Pregunta a David_ST que le ha pasado por ir de chulo suplantando a Manuel Marin, ahora esta GAMEOVER, y según tengo entendido, hasta le puede salir caro. Se creía que estaba muy seguro detrás de un nick.

Vamos a dejar las amenazas a un lado, porque aquí nadie ha recomendado invertir en JF, cada uno invierte su dinero donde quiere, no donde tu digas. Y si alguien invierte en JF, no tiene por que ser un títere ni un estafador ni nada, solo que valore los riesgos antes de invertir. Ya esta bien de tantos payasos, nadie esta engañando a nadie, que ya hay bastante información en este hilo para que cada uno tome sus decisiones.


----------



## Oranjito (26 May 2022)

@************ , cuidadito "señor mandado" que yo no tengo relación alguna con el usuario que mencionas y no son de mi incumbencia los asuntos que traes. Así que no me relaciones con tus juegos de fantasía y tus guerras ridículas. No estoy aquí para discutir con infradotados, estoy para sacar la bandera roja y que cada potencial persona que vaya a poner una moneda en jf sepa que está pagando "tu futura cosecha".

Tampoco estoy amenazando a nadie, no soy de amenazas, soy de hechos. Si quieres, mi cara y mi nombre, no tengo problema en ponérmela yo mismo. Soy legal, trabajador estatal y servidor público, tengo número de legajo y soy fácilmente googleable. La cuestión es que como no hago nada turbio y no soy un títere promotor pagado, no me escondo. No vayas de listo y sobrado y deja de promover los negocios turbios de otros. Ten un poquito más de respeto por tu propia persona, que nadie saldrá a defenderte cuando el castillo se desmorone.

@alexdevigo en serio que estás cobrando de un ponzi? no me lo digas!! ese es tu argumento tan sólido? "cobro y tengo una planta en tu honor", no puedes debatir con gente seria, se te ven las costuras forococheras por doquier y también ese bachiller inacabado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si llego a escribir yo esto, me excomulgan. Por si no se lee bien, transcribo
> 
> *"Yo no me metería en ninguna de esas mierdas, pero que los borregos pierdan dinero es siempre bueno para mi."*
> 
> ...



No entiendo bien lo que un mensaje sobre cryptomonedas tiene que ver con tu ponzi...ah vale, que pillas la frase "los borregos pierden dinero y es bueno para mi", la sacas de contexto, y montas tu argumento.

Pues la explicación es bien sencilla, y de ello el propio mensaje que has copiado así lo demuestra. ¿Quieres que te lo repita? Encantado. Parafraseando lo que yo mismo he escrito:

1. En la sociedad actual "no lo sabía" no cuela. Pero eso no quita que quienes tratan de promover Ponzis son unos inútiles que viven del dinero de otros.

2. Si yo doy aviso, pongo pruebas, explico términos, y aun así la gente se mete en mierdas, como por ejemplo tu Ponzi, que ellos acaben perdiendo dinero significa que, eventualmente, tendrán que aprender por las malas. Y pasarán dos cosas: Al perder su dinero tendrán que aceptar curros de mierdas que benefician a multinacionales en las que yo invierto, o tendrán que vender sus viviendas hipotecadas para que así yo pueda comprarlas a muy buen precio (me ha pasado ya en varias ocasiones). Osea, si los borregos que se creen muy listos y no prestan atención acaban perdiendo dinero, ésto me beneficia.

Ahora a seguir insistiendo en que te pagan, a ver si cae algún otro pardillo.


----------



## alexdevigo (26 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No entiendo bien lo que un mensaje sobre cryptomonedas tiene que ver con tu ponzi...ah vale, que pillas la frase "los borregos pierden dinero y es bueno para mi", la sacas de contexto, y montas tu argumento.
> 
> Pues la explicación es bien sencilla, y de ello el propio mensaje que has copiado así lo demuestra. ¿Quieres que te lo repita? Encantado. Parafraseando lo que yo mismo he escrito:
> 
> ...



*Que pagan es un hecho incontrovertido. *

Igual que cuando la página cayó, *tardaréis un microsegundo *en reportarlo ya que algunos estáis en los grupos de Telegram.

Por otra parte, me siento conmovido por tu calidad humana. Hace falta más gente como tú, sin duda.

Edit. En el fondo sé que quieres que llegue a cobrar en junio-julio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Que pagan es un hecho incontrovertido. *
> 
> Igual que cuando la página cayó, *tardaréis un microsegundo *en reportarlo ya que algunos estáis en los grupos de Telegram.
> 
> ...



Una vez mas, apuntando a los cobros y desviando la atención sobre el hombre detrás de la cortina.

Por cierto, mi calidad humana es incuestionable. Tengo un hilo propio donde doy consejos y ayudo a quien pueda. Hago donaciones mensuales y personales con fines benéficos, y no encontrarás a un solo forero que diga que me pidió consejo o ayuda y no le respondí o no traté de ayudarle de la mejor forma posible.

Eres TÚ, y no yo, quien trata de ganar dinero con incautos.

Y ahora corre a buscar un mensaje mio donde yo te diga o te deje de decir que quiero o no quiero que cobres. De hecho, lo que SIEMPRE he dicho es que, el hecho de cobrar es parte de toda ponzi.


----------



## finanzasmanu (26 May 2022)

*RESPUESTA AL SEÑOR Oranjito*​
@ @************ , cuidadito "señor mandado" que yo no tengo relación alguna con el usuario que mencionas y no son de mi incumbencia los asuntos que traes. Así que no me relaciones con tus juegos de fantasía y tus guerras ridículas. No estoy aquí para discutir con infradotados, estoy para sacar la bandera roja y que cada potencial persona que vaya a poner una moneda en jf sepa que está pagando "tu futura cosecha".

*Gracias a Dios, ya hace tiempo que me mando solo, no como otros. Pues nada, superdotado, saca banderas rojas, no voy a ser yo el que te diga lo contrario.*

*Los beneficios, de algún sitio deben salir, si tu dices de los que entran nuevos, esa es tu opinión. Por esa regla de tres, a ti también te pagan con el dinero de otros, de lo que nos roba el gobierno, ese dinero es para pagarte a ti entre otras cosas, la vida es así. Yo no tengo tanta seguridad como la tienes tu en afirmar que el que entra es para pagarme a mi, yo asumo un riesgo muy grande con tener mi dinero dentro, al igual que todos los que tienen dinero dentro, si cobro genial si pierdo pues lo afronto, así son las cosas.*

Tampoco estoy amenazando a nadie, no soy de amenazas, soy de hechos. Si quieres, mi cara y mi nombre, no tengo problema en ponérmela yo mismo. Soy legal, trabajador estatal y servidor público, tengo número de legajo y soy fácilmente googleable. La cuestión es que como no hago nada turbio y no soy un títere promotor pagado, no me escondo. No vayas de listo y sobrado y deja de promover los negocios turbios de otros. Ten un poquito más de respeto por tu propia persona, que nadie saldrá a defenderte cuando el castillo se desmorone.

*Me pareció una amenaza, si tu dices que no, pues estupendo. No necesito tu cara ni tu nombre, gracias. Que yo prefiera mantener mi anonimato no quiere decir que ande en negocios turbios o ilegales, simplemente que me gusta la privacidad.

Lo de títere promotor pagado tienes pruebas????, es muy fácil hablar a la ligera, te invito a que releas todos los mensajes y me digas donde recomiendo o promuevo a JF, no des por hechos cosas que no son.
*
*Si estas tan seguro de que JF es un negocio turbio, a que esperas para denunciarlo, ten un poquito más de respeto por tu propia persona que a sabiendas de que algo es turbio y no haces nada para que lo cierren. Yo es que no lo tengo tan claro pero tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos. Si algún día cae, no necesito que nadie salga a defenderme, se el riesgo al que me expongo, y contemplo que puedo perder el dinero que tengo dentro, al igual que hago con las demás inversiones y negocios.*

@ @alexdevigo en serio que estás cobrando de un ponzi? no me lo digas!! ese es tu argumento tan sólido? "cobro y tengo una planta en tu honor", no puedes debatir con gente seria, se te ven las costuras forococheras por doquier y también ese bachiller inacabado.
*
Muchas banderas rojas pero esto sigue funcionando, a ver si explota ya para que algunos se queden tranquilos, mientras eso pase o no, a seguir ganando dinero.** Y NO ENTRA EN JF QUE ESO SERIA PARA PAGAR MI COSECHA**    *


----------



## alexdevigo (26 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una vez mas, apuntando a los cobros y desviando la atención sobre el hombre detrás de la cortina.
> 
> Por cierto, mi calidad humana es incuestionable. Tengo un hilo propio donde doy consejos y ayudo a quien pueda. Hago donaciones mensuales y personales con fines benéficos, y no encontrarás a un solo forero que diga que me pidió consejo o ayuda y no le respondí o no traté de ayudarle de la mejor forma posible.
> 
> ...



Me comentan que el folleto finalmente ha sido aprobado por BaFin.

COMUNICADO OFICIAL






Solucionados todos los requerimientos del BaFin (regulador financiero en Alemania)

Estimados cultivadores electrónicos de Alemania, les tenemos buenas noticias






Se han levantado todas las restricciones y la oportunidad de crecimiento electrónico ahora vuelve a estar abierta.

Gracias por su paciencia en este asunto, como siempre, haremos todo lo posible para que la experiencia de cada participante sea lo mejor posible.

Fuente: Canal oficial de noticias de JuicyFields. 

No tengo la fuente oficial de la página de BaFin, pero si se confirma, creo que tenemos Ponzi para rato.

¿Habrá que ir denunciando a BaFin por cooperación necesaria con una estafa?

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Me comentan que el folleto finalmente ha sido aprobado por BaFin.
> 
> COMUNICADO OFICIAL
> 
> ...











After Wirecard: more powers for BaFin


The German Act to Strengthen Financial Market Integrity (Gesetz zur Stärkung der Finanzmarktintegrität – FISG) also gives Germany’s financial supervisor more powers and sets out stricter rules for the personal securities transactions conducted by its staff members.




www.bafin.de





Sigue informando, si...


----------



## alexdevigo (26 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> After Wirecard: more powers for BaFin
> 
> 
> The German Act to Strengthen Financial Market Integrity (Gesetz zur Stärkung der Finanzmarktintegrität – FISG) also gives Germany’s financial supervisor more powers and sets out stricter rules for the personal securities transactions conducted by its staff members.
> ...



No te pongas nervioso. Es cuestión de tiempo saber si es fake news.
De uno u otro desenlace daré cuenta en este hilo que por lo que me comentan otros foreros es "oro puro".

Siéntete orgulloso.

Pd. Ya que algunos estáis infiltrados de camuflaje en los grupo de telegram, os ha tenido que llegar esa info.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso. Es cuestión de tiempo saber si es fake news.
> De uno u otro desenlace daré cuenta en este hilo que por lo que me comentan otros foreros es "oro puro".
> 
> Siéntete orgulloso.
> ...



No estoy nervioso. No soy yo el que trata de captar a pardillos para meterlos en una Ponzi.

Y como te he escrito varias veces, darás muchos enlaces y muchas noticias hasta que todo salte por los aires, momento en el que desaparecerás.


----------



## alexdevigo (26 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No estoy nervioso. No soy yo el que trata de captar a pardillos para meterlos en una Ponzi.
> 
> Y como te he escrito varias veces, darás muchos enlaces y muchas noticias hasta que todo salte por los aires, momento en el que desaparecerás.



No hace falta captarlos, ya vienen ellos mismos.

Primero que BaFin investigara a JF era una *DEBILIDAD E INDICIO CLARO DE QUE ALGO RARO PASA *y ahora que, por lo que parece, y a falta de confirmación en la web oficial, se regularice esa situación, no será una *FORTALEZA*.

Pues claro que desapareceré. Si el hilo trata sobre JF y ya no existe JF es el género tonto seguir aquí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No hace falta captarlos, ya vienen ellos mismos.
> 
> Primero que BaFin investigara a JF era una *DEBILIDAD E INDICIO CLARO DE QUE ALGO RARO PASA *y ahora que, por lo que parece, y a falta de confirmación en la web oficial, se regularice esa situación, no será una *FORTALEZA*.
> 
> Pues claro que desapareceré. Si el hilo trata sobre JF y ya no existe JF es el género tonto seguir aquí.



No. Yo participo en varios hilos. Tú participas aqui en exclusiva para tratar de captar pardillos para la ponzi.

Cuando la ponzi caiga tú desaparecerás. Yo seguiré en mis otros hilos, y cuando tú reaparezcas con tu nueva ponzi, porque esta claro que éste no es ni tu primer ni tu último rodeo.


----------



## alexdevigo (26 May 2022)




----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (26 May 2022)

Me cuesta creer que en este foro haya incautos que caigan en esta clase de estafas, por la edad media que parece haber.
Pero sí que caen y mucho en ig, YouTube, fb y otras redes. Los incautos poco educados siempre van a seguir cayendo. El tonto que se cree que se puede haver rico haciendo nada. Y los estafadores deben tener cuidado también porque la gente se pone de muy mala ostia cuando pierde su dinero.


----------



## crocodile (27 May 2022)

Cosecha vendida, 2115 eur de ganancia .


----------



## alexdevigo (27 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida, 2115 eur de ganancia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071618
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071619
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071620



Enhorabuena. A algunos les va a subir la presión arterial incluso con algunos derrames en el ojo.

Les recomiendo pastillas Lercapress 20/10. Y no estoy haciendo publicidad pero mi siguiente paso es invertir en farmacéuticas


----------



## finanzasmanu (27 May 2022)

*RESPUESTA A DAVID_ST


*​
* SEÑOR CALAMARO, todavía no te has dado cuenta que nadie ve tus mensajes, ni te dan like, ni te responden.... estas en el IGNORE TOTAL, tu participación ha terminado, GAMEOVER*​*
*
*Y según la información que tengo, posiblemente tengas que afrontar las consecuencias por lo que hiciste, el verdadero Manuel Marin ya tiene todos tus datos personales, dirección y mucho mas, ni te imaginas. Tu crees que todos somos Manuel Marin, y lo mas gracioso es que el no había participado nunca en este hilo, y tu te obsesionaste con la persona equivocada, llegando a suplantarlo incluso poniendo su foto de perfil (ese fue tu gran error). Y no lo niegues porque la IP, el dispositivo usado y el sistema operativo para acceder a este foro coincide, no es un farol.*​
*Espero que lo soluciones con el de una forma amistosa y no llegue a mas. Los foros son para intercambiar opiniones y puntos de vistas, y no para sobrepasar algunos limites como suplantar a otra persona.*​


----------



## Abtiny34 (28 May 2022)

Buenas ya le mande varios privado. Y voy por la buenas no voy a compartir nada de sus datos.. como fotos y menos su dirección real.. y que ni me gustan que hagan lo mismo con migo .. ya que esta hecho y lo han hecho.. tiene el tiempo de rectificar y quitar la suplantación del youtube .. a mi ya que pida perdón me da igual pero o que rectifique.. nunca estoy en foro ni tampoco me interesa ya que si estoy es para defenderme... y lo que me acusan si procedo a denunciar deberán demostrarlo delante de un Juez con pruebas.. y yo mis pruebas las tengo ... que son Injurias.. calumnias y pedir una indemnización por daños morales por usa mi foto sin mi permiso o consentimiento.. ya que usar fotos o señalar.. en una redes social. Seas persona pública o no, es delito y ya no estoy buscando información por Google si no es información de Abogados y menos suplantar una persona... que tiene hasta pena de cárcel como señalar con injurias y calumnias... este señor está a tiempo de arreglar las cosas ya que esta apagado en este foro... podrá esta nuevamente activo... y hace lo que le dije por privado... y lo digo aquí.. tiene hasta mañana domingo 23:59h para no proceder la denuncia se redactará la próxima semana con toda las capturas.... y todo los comentarios que has hecho o me as señalado... y la Ley aconseja llegar un acuerdo con la persona ... como foros y web. Ya que ellos a procedido a silenciarte... por tus tonterías y subir videos como comentarios o fotos y esta activo en segundo plano por la IP por eso no está banneado.....David_st te pongo tu nick sin apellidos reales y no es como tu dices que no tengo tus datos y es un farol.. lo tengo con documento oficial del estado.... ya que eso te lo mande por privado... y si lo digo por. Aquí es para recapacite... señor David@_st tienes que demostrar denuncias puesta a mi nombre las estafas que supuestamente tu has dicho... que soy estafador... y aparte soy rico como tu dices ya que estafado a muchos o cobro ya con eso que trabajo para Jf como usted a señalado.. te digo a ti... que yo soy inversor y yo con mi dinero juego a lo que yo quiero... no me obligan nadie... y tampoco necesito consejo de nadie si es un ponzi o piramidal.... pero te vuelvo a decir... no tengo Referidos... ni tampoco soy webmaster... ya que tu te haces tus locuras en tu cabeza... y todos te creen hasta que sabes la verdad, y no sabes nada de nada para serte interezante, te recalcó SOY UNA PERSONA INDIVIDUAL DE HACER LO QUE QUIERA CON SU DINERO .... PUEDO ESTAR EN GRUPO DE QUE QUIERA.. Y AYUDAR A QUE YO QUIERA.. y tendrás que demostrar las estafa mías delante del Juez ya que nadie me a denunciado ni públicamente ni tampoco delante de un Juez.... y todos es libre de participar en un grupo de telegram... yo llevo en JF desde Verano 2021 y hay ya no entrabas con Referidos.. ni me registrado con un referido si no web oficial.. tampoco te tengo quedar explicaciones ni a ti ni a nadie.... como en forosEstafa.. también debe de borrar todo ya están avisado de lo que has hecho en este... ve buscando adonde me as señalado para ir borrando todo


----------



## Ernest77 (28 May 2022)

entiendo tu frustración, pero al igual que hay penas por difamar en redes las hay también, para los captadores de esquemas ponzi, pieza necesaria para poder robar el máximo posible, tengo entendido que JF no da links a cualquiera has de ser un webmaster o tener un "equipo"

por lo que el mero echo de tener el link y algún referido o realizar una web para promocionar y cazar incautos ya seria un ilícito, tanto o mas grave que el que tu acusas,
de ser yo david_st metía 50 € en cada uno de tus links de referido... solo por denunciar ahora que queda poquito de ponzi

ya lo dije como sigan así las crypto va a durar menos de lo que pudiésemos vaticinar los mas acérrimos anti-ponzi y sus lacayos igual se quedan atrapados haciendo interés compuesto, *luego el día que esto pase espero veros aquí montando un grupo de afectados patrocinado por los que están en beneficios como el Guarren. (SIN FIN LUCRATIVO) Si no seria el REponzi!*


con estos ethereums ya* han perdido el 40%* de su valor xD
grandes administradores detrás de este ponzi!
están esperando el revote xD









0x204c7c3F4Db340e49963a1bBCe07fef256d36E6F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io







*como palmar 500.000€ en 50 días xD*


----------



## Ernest77 (28 May 2022)

venga no voy a ser malo te voy a dar una fecha Guarren, el ponzi desaparece el día que muevan estos 7M

todas las demás wallets que les sigo y en las que ha habido hasta 12M están vacías.

pero aquí quedan 7M en USDT que poco les gusta la volatilidad ^^ el día que desaparezca el tether van a flipa!

yo creo que ya están haciendo las maletas la "wallet principal " con la que pagan, ya se ha invertido ingresos/pagos

con todos tus certificados entiendo que ya sabes lo que eso significa y lo que puede suponer.

barajo 3 opciones Exit scam, después de cambiar el CEO

un nos han hakeado, llevan meses cocinándolo con los ataques DDOS el cambio de cuentas que gente pudo acceder a cuentas y balances que no eran los suyos. 

o un nos ha pillado la guerra, estos precios son improvistos y os bloqueamos el dinero 1000 días....

se admiten supuestos =)





__





0x458ffE806F604B36EAB3dcB2F117C6bfE4DB9183 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## Abtiny34 (28 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> entiendo tu frustración, pero al igual que hay penas por difamar en redes las hay también, para los captadores de esquemas ponzi, pieza necesaria para poder robar el máximo posible, tengo entendido que JF no da links a cualquiera has de ser un webmaster o tener un "equipo"
> 
> por lo que el mero echo de tener el link y algún referido o realizar una web para promocionar y cazar incautos ya seria un ilícito, tanto o mas grave que el que tu acusas,
> de ser yo david_st metía 50 € en cada uno de tus links de referido... solo por denunciar ahora que queda poquito de ponzi
> ...



Pena ninguna... y difamar es delito... si alguien capta ya sabes denuncia en una comisaría.......y no señalar a nadie sin pruebas y menos usar fotos.
y ya que vas de listo( que respeto tu opinion) ... yo no uso crypto uso euros... a que veo que usar una wallet y poner que es JF..?? No veo que ... ponga que es Jf pero bueno... tu sabrás lo que pones o publica... no voy a entrar en debate .. cada uno es libre de opinar lo que le convenga.. y será respetable... los link serian ilícito? Veo que cuando busca por Google te saldrá muchas web con que te ponen al lado ANUNCIO..... son terceros...como seguros.. bancos ... viajes... empresas de teléfonos.. abogados... no se ... y es más grave que yo acuso.. veo que tiene que enterarte un poco mejor..... y te vuelvo. DECIR no soy webmaster ni tengo Referidos y ni quiero y uso mi dinero como me de en ganas.. no tengo que dar explicaciones..... quien se siga refirieron a mi... con acusaciones ya sabe lo tendrá que demostrar delante de un Juez... en este hilo de foro estoy por las acusaciones graves sobre mi y te digo hay que demostrarlo delante de un Juez no se juzga por una redes sociales es un delito dícelo a un abogado que lleve esto casos de redes sociales... te lo. Va a decir bien claro.......... ya se acabó el debate


----------



## Abtiny34 (28 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> venga no voy a ser malo te voy a dar una fecha Guarren, el ponzi desaparece el día que muevan estos 7M
> 
> todas las demás wallets que les sigo y en las que ha habido hasta 12M están vacías.
> 
> ...



Claro casualidad que a todos le cambiaron las cuentas privadas? Vaya coordinación para escribir varios los mismo mensaje para hacer alarma cuando es mentira...y tenían balance y plantas no suyas y cambio de nombre? Imposible... realizaron bien la jugada para alarmar por el grupo... pero no pudieron.. y que dejaron de decir chorrada mi cuenta esta 100% correcta y tampoco me cambiaron nombre y plantas... 

Vaya publicidad más mala


----------



## alexdevigo (28 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> venga no voy a ser malo te voy a dar una fecha Guarren, el ponzi desaparece el día que muevan estos 7M
> todas las demás wallets que les sigo y en las que ha habido hasta 12M están vacías.
> pero aquí quedan 7M en USDT que poco les gusta la volatilidad ^^ el día que desaparezca el tether van a flipa!
> yo creo que ya están haciendo las maletas la "wallet principal " con la que pagan, ya se ha invertido ingresos/pagoscon todos tus certificados entiendo que ya sabes lo que eso significa y lo que puede suponer.
> ...



No has dado ninguna fecha. No me seas "pinocho". Quiero un *mes *y un *año*, no creo que este pidiendo la luna.

@Ernest77 *¿voy a cobrar el 22 de julio? ¿SI o NO? Y si me diese por reinvertir, ¿En Noviembre 2022 seguirá existiendo JF?*

En febrero era decías que la quiebra era "*inminente*", en mayo le quedan "*dos telediarios*".., macho, un poco de seriedad.
Al menos @FeministoDeIzquierdas ha tenido la *honradez intelectual* de decir "*no lo sé*" pero tú sigues diciendo que el barco se hunde, pero el barco sigue a flote y se están colgando pantallazos de cobros en este hilo. Y si estás en telegram verás muchos otros...

Si todas las empresas cuyos activos se deteriorasen fuesen a la quiebra, no quedaría una empresa en España. Imagínate los clientes de dudoso cobro o los préstamos fallidos en los bancos... ¿Cuántos miles de millones de euros dejaron las promotoras en la anterior burbuja de pufos en los bancos?

En fin, no te voy a explicar el plan general de contabilidad y lo que significan las provisiones porque estimo mi tiempo demasiado.

Lo dicho, *DAME UN MES Y UN AÑO EN QUE TENGAS LA CERTEZA DE QUE JF NO VA A EXISTIR, preferentemente a corto plazo. Ya sabes, en 100 años, todos calvos.*

Pd. Sé que es una putada haber descubierto JF de los primeros en España y no haberle metido pasta. Que pase el tiempo, la gente cobre y haga pasta, se salga y siga con su vida. Lo comprendo, a mí también me quemaría. Si hubieras metido 1000 euros por las risas cuando conociste JF por primera vez, ¿cuánto tendrías ahora?


----------



## Abtiny34 (28 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No has dado ninguna fecha. No me seas "pinocho". Quiero un *mes *y un *año*, no creo que este pidiendo la luna.
> 
> @Ernest77 *¿voy a cobrar el 22 de julio? ¿SI o NO? Y si me diese por reinvertir, ¿En Noviembre 2022 seguirá existiendo JF?*
> 
> ...



Hay que esperar


----------



## alexdevigo (28 May 2022)

@Ernest77 

Te paso foto de un detractor de JF que dijo en 2020, "yo no me levanto del sofá hasta que JF pete".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2022)

Jaaasja


----------



## Ernest77 (28 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77
> 
> Te paso foto de un detractor de JF que dijo en 2020, "yo no me levanto del sofá hasta que JF pete".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072794



JF solo es tan importante para promotores e himbersores.
En el fondo JF me la suda y si te has dado una vuelta por foro estafas te habrás dado cuenta.
aunque con tus dotes interpretativas, cualquier cosa.
cada día tengo mas claro en que lado estas Guarren =*

Los demás entramos como entretenimiento,
advirtiendo y disfrutando del camino con personajes como tu,
en tus días malos eres gracioso y todo =*

el grueso tenemos cosas mas importantes en el día a día,
no esperamos sentados a que el ponzi pete, advertimos y que llegue hasta donde tenga que llegar...
C´est la vie Guarren.

NO HIMBERTIR EN PONZIS QUE ES DINERO ROBADO DE PARDILLOS.

PD. una Fecha determinada no te puedo dar, que pareces nuevo Guarren.

si ellos no dan un dato lo único que podemos es ver el dinero que tienen hasta donde podemos alcanzar, 
que con los grupos privados esos de 50 k que hicieron esa parte se queda en el limbo,

el resto han llegado a tener unos 30M no quedan 8 y el balance ya es negativo llevan un mes supliendo dinero y haciendo retiradas para inyectar o salir corriendo si se daba la vuelta, la fecha esta tan cerca y tan lejos de el numero de HIMBERSORES que consiguen captar, que ha estas alturas mas que himbersores ya serian imbéciles o avariciosos...ya poco espacio les queda........ porque no tienen ningún dato mas que que pagan y muchas fotos robadas hasta las principales de sus "plantas",Portugal Francia España y Sudamérica Israel han intentado entrar hasta en china... por lo que cualquier crisis puede hacer que esto se acabe en 24HORAS GUARREN.
que te tenga que explicar esto como si no tuvieses la EGB a estas alturas....pues eso.


----------



## alexdevigo (28 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> JF solo es tan importante para promotores e himbersores.
> En el fondo JF me la suda y si te has dado una vuelta por foro estafas te habrás dado cuenta.
> aunque con tus dotes interpretativas, cualquier cosa.
> cada día tengo mas claro en que lado estas Guarren =*
> ...



Voy a pensar que vienes aquí a spamear sobre foro estafas. Que JF te la sude, no se lo cree nadie. Que yo gaste tiempo aquí porque tengo cierto dinero dentro, se puede entender, lo tuyo no. Pero vamos, que me parece fantastico que escribas lo que consideres, faltaría más.

Yo estoy del lado de los que queremos que JF perdure porque me estoy sacando una propinilla, que no me va a sacar de pobre, pero da para algún caprichillo. Y el resto de gente que tiene dinero dentro, supongo que estará igual.

Ay Pinocho, echo de menos algún pantallazo de telegram con gente diciendo que no cobra, que le desaparecen plantas, que le ha robado dinero del cajón de sus padres para meterlo en JF

Entendiendo que tu participación aquí es por entretenimiento, te conviene que dure lo máximo posible para que nos podamos echar unas risas. 

Dado que no me puedes dar una fecha, ¿entonces de que sirve tanto pantallazo de wallets, movimiento de fondos....? ¿Son acaso brindis al sol? 

Ayyyy, tú que decías hace unas semanas que si 5-6 de los que tienen 50k se van, se cae el chiringuito.., bendita inocencia.

Puedes aprender de @XXXXXXX y decir cosas sin mojarte

- puede durar de X a X tiempo, *pero me puedo equivocar*;
- están pagando *hasta que dejen de hacerlo y luego no pagarán;
- cada día es un día menos...*

Ay, si hubieras metido los 1000 eurillos por las risas cuando conociste JF... 

Lo entiendo. Si yo fuera tú *ya me jodería* ver cobros, algunos bastante potentes, de gente que conoce JF desde hace dos días y yo que la conozco desde hace dos años, no ver un euro.

*Sigue esperando amigo, a lo mejor algún día llega tu momento, aunque me puedo equivocar.*


----------



## Ernest77 (28 May 2022)

ahí le has dado,
la verdad que el tema se a vuelto entretenido con la fauna que merodea Guarren,
Tú personaje principal, no me cabe duda....
Yo tengo tiempo y dinero, no necesito invertir en ponzis.

NO me explico como tú sabiendo que es un ponzi recibes ese dinero tan alegremente....

eso es lo interesante.

es difícil que comprendas que se están descapitalizando que no saben gestionar, que tienen que dar un 33% de rendimiento en 108 días
en 50 días de un millón y medio que tenían en ETH han perdido 500-600k

y te preguntas que a que vienen esos pantallazos?







cuantos millones te sale que se han esfumado?

para cuando la auditoria Guarren?


----------



## Ernest77 (28 May 2022)

te la regalo para que veas la gente que modera el grupo de "himbersores" y para que tu colega el egipcio se entere que yo no entro a meter mierda en los grupos de telegram de esta ESTAFA.

que antes me he quedado sin responder a el egipcio, pero es que no da para mas el hombre :S
me tienen muted, y en el grupo español me dice que no existe.

que me entretenga por aqui no significa que pierda mi tiempo en generar mas conflictos de los que ya les causo =*


----------



## alexdevigo (28 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ahí le has dado,
> la verdad que el tema se a vuelto entretenido con la fauna que merodea Guarren,
> Tú personaje principal, no me cabe duda....
> Yo tengo tiempo y dinero, no necesito invertir en ponzis.
> ...



¿Tienes la absoluta seguridad de que esas cuentas que muestras son las *únicas *que tiene JF?
¿Existe la posibilidad de que tengan *otras *de las cuales desconozcas su existencia?
¿No existe la *posibilidad *de que tengan otra clase de activos (dinero en cuentas bancarias, acciones, participaciones, derechos de cobro...?

*Te has centrado en un ÁRBOL y no ves el BOSQUE.*

Eso es como si te enseño una cuenta bancaria con poco saldo y tú desconoces si tengo otras. Además de si tengo un piso, un coche....

Pero vamos, si para tí JF solo tiene como *única y exclusiva* fuente de fondos lo que tú muestras, para tí la perra gorda, pero creo que vas a errar bastante. 

Si eres un trol y vas a meter FUD en los grupos de Telegram, se dice y no pasa nada. No es ninguna ofensa. Si encima, vas a un foro y presumes de ello, pues te coronas.

Forma parte de tu papel de detractor, igual que el mío de defender mis intereses. 

Si para justificar el no haber ganado durante dos años con JF me sueltas que tienes ya dinero, tengo una noticia que darte. Nunca se tiene suficiente dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Al menos @FeministoDeIzquierdas ha tenido la *honradez intelectual* de decir "*no lo sé*" pero tú sigues diciendo que el barco se hunde, pero el barco sigue a flote y se están colgando pantallazos de cobros en este hilo. Y si estás en telegram verás muchos otros...



Gracias por la deferencia pero desgraciadamente no me la merezco. *No es honradez intelectual (ojalá tuviera mas "intelectualidad", de la honrada o de la que fuera), sino simplemente entender dónde esta la trampa*.

El "truco" de la Ponzi se basa en pagar, y es una truco buenísimo ya que (en apariencia) es contraria a lo que sería una estafa clásica. Las Ponzis están diseñadas para gente "menos tonta" o mas cauta que para el que se deja engañar por trileros.

Cualquier timo o estafa clásicos tienen la debilidad del tiempo. Todo el engaño debe desarrollarse en el menor tiempo posible, en parte para que a la víctima no le dé tiempo a pensar ("¿por qué alguien me vendería un rolex bueno por 5 euros? ¡Ah claro, es que su madre esta en el hospital!") y en parte porque los timadores clásicos lo son porque no les dan las neuronas (o por vagos) para tener empleos honrados y necesitan el dinero YA. Un timador básico preferíra ganar 100 euros hoy que 1000 mañana.

Una Ponzi sacrifica el "dinero rápido con mucho riesgo" a cambio de "dinero lento, mas tiempo, pero con posibilidades de salir limpio". Un timador debe huir cuando se destapa la estafa, pero un Ponzi puede (y suele) tirar de frases como "yo también fuí victima", "yo nunca trabajé para "ellos" (balones fuera", y sobre todo "ehj que toda hinbersión tiene riesgos".

El único motivo por el cual no doy una fecha (aunque si he dado un rango clásico de fechas de Ponzis en general, que suele ser entre 2 y 5 años), es simplemente porque esa es la trampa en la que deseas hacer caer a aquellos que tenemos el convencimiento personal de que Juicyfields es una ponzi. Tu insistencia en que te digamos cuando va a caer la Ponzi obedece a que, si lo decimos y fallamos, ya tienes mas munición para seguir captando a pardillos. Y si te lo decimos y acertamos vas a desaparecer de todas formas. Para tí es todo beneficios ya que *parte de tu trabajo es, a falta de poder poner pruebas serias (cuentas de la empresa como lo hacen por ejemplo las empresas públicas donde puedes invertir), tratar de atacar cualquier coma mal puesta o cualquier error por pequeño que éste sea*.

Si estuvieramos en un entorno honesto donde el objetivo fuera el conocimiento y la ayuda entre usuarios y donde tú fueras simplemente un inversor sin ningún otro interés que el de buscar inversiones, hace ya tiempo que te habría dado mi predicción personal. Pero no es el caso.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Pd. Sé que es una putada haber descubierto JF de los primeros en España y no haberle metido pasta. Que pase el tiempo, la gente cobre y haga pasta, se salga y siga con su vida. Lo comprendo, a mí también me quemaría. Si hubieras metido 1000 euros por las risas cuando conociste JF por primera vez, ¿cuánto tendrías ahora?



Lo que es una putada es levantarse por las mañanas sabiendo que tu dinero viene porque otro, algun día, lo va a perder. Bueno, depende de la catadura moral de cada uno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te la regalo para que veas la gente que modera el grupo de "himbersores" y para que tu colega el egipcio se entere que yo no entro a meter mierda en los grupos de telegram de esta ESTAFA.
> 
> que antes me he quedado sin responder a el egipcio, pero es que no da para mas el hombre :S
> me tienen muted, y en el grupo español me dice que no existe.
> ...



Tres números de prepago. Me inspira total confianza.

Ya vés, yo solo prepagos cuando voy a hacer MFH. Imagino que ésto es una versión donde la F es convertida a "pillar pelas".


----------



## Ernest77 (29 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Tienes la absoluta seguridad de que esas cuentas que muestras son las *únicas *que tiene JF?
> ¿Existe la posibilidad de que tengan *otras *de las cuales desconozcas su existencia?
> ¿No existe la *posibilidad *de que tengan otra clase de activos (dinero en cuentas bancarias, acciones, participaciones, derechos de cobro...?
> 
> ...



vamos bien, asumes que son suyas. YO también.
los dos podemos ver que están vacías.

los dos podemos entender que han desaparecido muchos millones,
pueden ser en pagos a sus "socios"(como tú quieres darnos a entender) o ha lose-growers.
o un robo directamente ninguno de los dos tenemos pruebas de una cosa ni de la contraria.

es raro que los Himbersores no exijáis una auditoria llevo meses diciéndooslo

pero si sigues las wallets llegaras a algún exchange sin KYC como kucoin

existe la posibilidad y te lo decía en el mensaje anterior, las de el grupo de inversores de 50k o mas para diversos proyectos paralelos ^^de JF

pero viendo un grueso de sus movimientos, el balance de la cuenta principal, como han tenido que suplir cantidades de wallets donde apalancan dinero...da una muestra de lo que puede pasar.

lo del nuevo CEO si es una empresa que va también con el calvo nº1 porque pasamos al nº2¿?

tu tienes algún argumento?
sobre las wallets parece que tienes mas info que yo, podrías compartirlas, y si conocías estas previamente en tu afán de "informar" porque no haberlas enseñado antes Guarren?
ve despejándonos el bosque, si es que tu tienes mas info no seas GUARREN!

Por lo mismo si no lo hago te lo digo,
como es el caso, que pienses lo contrario es muestra de lo que tú harías.

El tuyo es de promotor en cubierto, a cara destapada.

quien sabe si con la cara de otro =)

_"Nunca se tiene suficiente dinero" Guarren Buffet Junior.2022 Promoting by PONZIFIELDS TODAVIA PAGAN._

Pd: eso de que "igual" se aplica una limitación a las compras que a dicho el nuevo CEO que anunciaran ahora en junio no será una estrategia de presión, para inducir a la gente ha que meta todas las compras posibles ante un eventual exit scam o bloqueo de capitales??

estos ponzeros van preparando varios escenarios no te parece Guarren?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

@Ernest77 Tu trabajo de seguimiento de cuentas es impagable.


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No creo que sea un ponzi, pero si un tongo.
> 
> Curiosamente yo mismo tengo ese negocio como inversión además de mi curro. Yo, literalmente, poseo viviendas que alquilo a estudiantes, 3 viviendas para ser exáctos, y lo llevo haciendo años. Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, éste es un TONGO CLARÍSIMO.
> 
> ...




Un 7% ya me parece la rehostia. 

Por cierto, como calculas el beneficio por el alquiler? Precio de compra más gastos de rehabilitación si los hubieras tenido, o solo precio de compra?

Saludos.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Ernest77 Tu trabajo de seguimiento de cuentas es impagable.



se agradece, pero desde mi punto de vista
para nada, como dice Guarren algunas se me escapan.

lo que estaría bien si esto se fiscaliza ver de verdad el volumen del robo,
como dice Guarren 30M es poco, creo que desde que empezó se le ha dado caña con lo de que es un ponzi.
por lo mismo entiendo que su capacidad de captar adeptos ha sido limitada,
estimo que han llegado algo mas lejos que estos 30M.

como en todo ponzi se encargan muy mucho de ocultar y robar.
como en ocasiones anteriores Arbistar Kuailian Ganancias deportivas antares nimbus ardotcoin...
hay cientos y con el auge y la subida de las cryptos el pronostico se desajusta mas si las crypto suben....

@alexdevigo esperar 2 años mientras caen los ponzis se convierte en entretenimiento Guarren.
cuando bajan las crypto les pasa como a JF con los ETH

500k EN 50 DIAS GUARREN!!! COMO VES TU QUE LOS ADMINISTRADORES DE TU HIMBERSION PALMEN TAN RICAMENTE?










0x204c7c3F4Db340e49963a1bBCe07fef256d36E6F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## alexdevigo (29 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> vamos bien, asumes que son suyas. YO también.
> los dos podemos ver que están vacías.
> 
> los dos podemos entender que han desaparecido muchos millones,
> ...



La verdad, no tengo ni idea de criptos. Como he mostrado en este hilo, yo he cobrado por banco así que lo único fehaciente es la cuenta desde la que cobré en ese momento. Soy tan tonto que pienso declararlo a Hacienda.

*Quiero pensar que has hecho una investigación y porque alguien haya compartido en algún lado que ha cobrado de ahí, tu asumes que sea de JF. Que lo hayas puesto a boleo y con falta de rigor, no me sorprendería. Pero todo es posible. Igual que asumes que tienen esa y no más cuentas.*

Una empresa cambia de CEO y ya es un signo de sospecha, me pinchas y no sangro. *Vete al Boletín Oficial del Registro Mercantil y mira cuantos cambios en los órganos directivos se publican diariamente. Te dará un telele.*

Vas por el buen camino no desmintiendo tu condición de trol. Y encima te indignas que te limiten. Habráse visto. Limitar la participación a alguien que va dando informaciones falsas y creando FUD.

Veo que de *Palmero Premium*, he ascendido a *Promotor*. Me espero a julio para, si cobro, ver que título me ponéis.

*Sobre el dinero dejado de ganar hasta ahora y mientras dure JF, pues cada uno se consuela como quiere. Me alegro que lo lleves tan bien. 

1000 eurillos por las risas en diciembre de 2020 serían ahora...¿8000? ¿10000? Si vas muy sobrado te paso cuenta de Paypal.*

Sobre limitaciones de número de plantas, no tengo ni idea. Si crees que porque bajen el límite, la gente va a ir corriendo a comprar 1000 plantas, creo que yerras. Una inmensa mayoría no llegan ni a 100 plantas, algunos no tienen ni 10..., como para comprar mil.

--------------------

@FeministoDeIzquierdas 

Dado que el rango de fechas de duración clásica de una Ponzi es entre 2-5 años, *creo que este hilo tiene todavía recorrido.*

Imagínate tú. @Ernest77 , y yo varios años más, repitiéndonos los mismos mensajes. Vosotros llamándome X, @crocodile y yo mostrando cobros... Veo que con él no os metéis. Claro, *una cuenta de 2009* contra un mindundi como yo... Ya lo pillo. Al final en todo hay clases.

Yo duermo perfectamente, no tengo que aguantar ninguna charo, por eso tengo tiempo y dinero ,mucho menos que vosotros, por supuesto. Sobre las implicaciones éticas de donde proviene el dinero cada uno gana o deja de ganar, el límite lo pone cada uno. A alguien le parecerá perfecto invertir en empresas armamentísticas y a otras no, por ejemplo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A alguien le parecerá perfecto invertir en empresas armamentísticas y a otras no, por ejemplo...



Una gran amiga mia, y excompañera de curso, es americana, de una zona donde el CC ("Concealed Carry", osea que puedes portar armas pero éstas deben estar ocultas) esta permitido. Es una chica bajita y delgadita.

Me contaba que en una ocasión trataron de asaltarla volviendo a casa de noche. Solo necesito mostrar que llevaba su arma, ni hizo falta usarla.

Yo no llevo en cartera ninguna empresa armamentística, pero si me gustan las empresas que promueven la igualdad.

¿Dejarías que Bayer cayera en la bancarrota solo porque sus medicamentos, que han salvado vidas, puedan ser usados para el mal?

Tu argumento es un hombre de paja como un piano, porque comparas empresas con cuentas claras, con una ponzi que, a día de hoy, no ha presentado cuentas que se puedan auditar.

¿Tenemos ya pruebas de que Juicyfields es una empresa legítima y no una ponzi? Porque "todavía pagan" no es precísamente el argumento correcto.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una gran amiga mia, y excompañera de curso, es americana, de una zona donde el CC ("Concealed Carry", osea que puedes portar armas pero éstas deben estar ocultas) esta permitido. Es una chica bajita y delgadita.
> 
> Me contaba que en una ocasión trataron de asaltarla volviendo a casa de noche. Solo necesito mostrar que llevaba su arma, ni hizo falta usarla.
> 
> ...



*Un millón de veces me lo has preguntado, y un millón de veces te volveré a contestar lo mismo. *

No tengo argumentos para decir que NO sea un Ponzi pero tampoco los hay para afirmar que SI.

La falta de transparencia es condición necesaria pero no suficiente para esa afirmación.

La carga de la prueba NO me corresponde a mí. Al fin y al cabo yo soy el que arriesga su capital y el que resultará beneficiado o perjudicado del buen desempeño de JF. Me quedan apenas unas semanas para comprobarlo. Si llegado el momento cobro, ya sé lo que pasará:

- si no lo enseño, es que no es verdad;
- si lo enseño, es que estoy promocionando un ponzi.

Aguardo a que el visto bueno de Bafin se confirme en su web oficial. Y estaré encantado de, llegado el momento, conocer tu opinión al respecto.

Y si fuese fake, efectivamente, saldría corriendo en cuanto pudiera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Un millón de veces me lo has preguntado, y un millón de veces te volveré a contestar lo mismo. *
> 
> No tengo argumentos para decir que NO sea un Ponzi pero tampoco los hay para afirmar que SI.
> 
> La falta de transparencia es condición necesaria pero no suficiente para esa afirmación.



La transparencia es condición INDISPENSABLE para cualquier empresa de inversión.



alexdevigo dijo:


> La carga de la prueba NO me corresponde a mí. Al fin y al cabo yo soy el que arriesga su capital y el que resultará beneficiado o perjudicado del buen desempeño de JF.



No. Tu eres promotor de Juicyfields, y no te lo digo como insulto sino como un hecho que quien no lo quiera ver es tonto. No digo que estés en nómina, pero eres promotor.

Como tú quieres promover tu ponzi, eres tú quien tiene la carga de la prueba. Pero como ya he explicado, los promotores de ponzis hacen lo posible por apartarse lo suficiente de ellas para que cuando estalle no les manche.

Además, cae por su propio peso: ¿En cuántos hilos participas actívamente? Quien no quiera ver que eres promotor es tonto.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Me quedan apenas unas semanas para comprobarlo. Si llegado el momento cobro, ya sé lo que pasará:
> 
> - si no lo enseño, es que no es verdad;
> - si lo enseño, es que estoy promocionando un ponzi.



Una vez mas, vuelves con la promoción. En vez de decir "en una semanas contacto con los de Juicyfields que me van a pasar las cuentas y vereis que ésto no es una ponzi" siempre dices "en unas semanas cobraré".

Porque cobrar (por el momento) es lo único que mantiene a la ponzi viva. Y cuando dejes de cobrar / se caiga la ponzi, desaparecerás.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Aguardo a que el visto bueno de Bafin se confirme en su web oficial. Y estaré encantado de, llegado el momento, conocer tu opinión al respecto.
> 
> *Y si fuese fake, efectivamente, saldría corriendo en cuanto pudiera.*



Osea que, al revés que cualquier persona, tu inviertes ANTES de que el producto esté debidamente certificado, en vez de hacerlo despues.

Vamos, como el que mete 100k en un banco que aún no ha sido autorizado. Vamos, lo mas normal del mundo.

Por cierto, un curioso detalle. Creo que estas al tanto de que Juicyfields, ni un mes antes de la publicación del Bafin, cambió su residencia fiscal a Netherlands. Así que, aparte de la necesidad de ser certificada por el BaFin si va a hacer inversiones con gente de Alemania,* ahora necesitaría ser certificada por la AFM*. Vamos, que cualquier malpensado diría que vaya "timing" que hicieron. Y a nadie se le ha pasado por la cabeza pensar el motivo para cambiar la residencia fiscal.

Por cierto, aqui la respuesta de la AFM: NO TIENEN AUTORIZACIÓN:






*Copio y pego palabras de la AFM, NO MIAS:
"THIS IS PROBABLY A SCAM"

Y ya que estamos, resulta curioso que "Juicy Holdings BV" (osea, Juicyfields en Netherlands), tenga como web de registro Juicy Holdings B.V. - JUICY HOLDINGS B.V., que a su vez mencione que no, que es "Juicy Fields AG", empresa registrada en Suiza. Pero es que si te vas al registro suizo te dicen que la empresa esta registrada en Pfäffikon, cuando en la web dice que está registrada en Knonau.*

Es muy legítimo tener empresas con oficinas en varios sitios. Incluso para fines de "tax optimization". Pero ya me dirás tu a mi que tipo de optimización de impuestos obedece a mover una empresa a Netherlands (que es un buen sitio para optimizar propiedad intelectual, pero no inversiones), que luego apunte a Suiza, y dentro de Suiza digan que es un sitio cuando es otro.

Aqui dejo enlace a la lista de advertencias de la CNMV: https://www.cnmv.es/docportal/aldia/Advertencias_CNMV_Otras_en.pdf

*(Enlace oficial de la web oficial). Dicho por la CNMV, NO POR MI:
Este listado informa de entidades que no cuentan con ningún tipo de autorización ni están registradas a ningún efecto en la CNMV y que podrían estar realizando algún tipo de actividad de captación de fondos o prestando algún servicio de naturaleza financiera. *

Asi que una de dos, o Juicyfields es una empresa 100% legítima pero el BaFin Aleman, la CNMV Española, y el AFM de los paises bajos, TODOS, le tienen manía, o *"no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver...o el que promueve una ponzi"*


----------



## alexdevigo (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La transparencia es condición INDISPENSABLE para cualquier empresa de inversión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobres lectores del hilo, leyendo una y otra vez lo de siempre. Podríamos guardar las mismas conversaciones y hacer un copia - pega cada dos semanas que nadie se daría cuenta. Lo de la CNMV ya lo contesté hace varias semanas creo que a @Ernest77 o a @Oranjito

Lo de los Países Bajos, por lo que sé, es una advertencia, pero siguen operando con clientes de esa nacionalidad.

*Yo aquí veo mucha advertencia pero denuncias o cese de actividades instada por autoridades, CERO.*

¿Entiendo que si tuviese una participación más activa en el foro o en otros temas ganaría un plus de respetabilidad?

*¿Es por eso por que no te metes con @crocodile , porque te saca 9 años en el foro y tiene 11000 mensajes? ¿Es él también un promotor? ¿Un forero a sueldo? ¿Un perfil comprado? *

Entiendo que perfiles creados en febrero, marzo, abril de 2022 como @Ernest77 @Oranjito @Ilustrum0 que escriben apenas en este hilo también están bajo sospecha, aunque tengan posicionamientos diferentes, ¿no?

Que yo sepa, JuicyFields* contaba con un folleto aprobado de BaFin* de *07/05/2021* y lo único que ha pasado es que al cambiar de sede a Países Bajos han tenido que pedir una nueva. Aquí tienes enlace a la vigente hasta ahora.

BaFin - Hinterlegte Verkaufsprospekte für Vermögensanlagen, Verkaufsprospekte und Wertpapier-Prospekte

Quiero pensar que no te expresaste correctamente, no que quisieras dar una información sesgada.

Te invito a que te hagas seguidor de JF en sus redes sociales donde hacen públicas sus actividades. Siendo tan evidente su naturaleza ilegal, es sorprendente como les dejan ir a ferias, dar charlas y comprar participaciones de empresas.

JuicyFields Group Announces Partnership with Two Denmark Large Productions

Otra empresa suiza de cannabis compra Formula Swiss Medical en Dinamarca – World News Report

Pd. Si te fijas en el listado de la CNMV verás empresas perfectamente reconocibles en el mundo cripto (Binance, por ejemplo). Y una de ellas, por ejemplo, Bit2Me, acaba de ser autorizada por el Banco de España.

Bit2Me se convierte en la primera plataforma de criptomonedas reconocida por el Banco de España

*La CNMV con la CAGADA de la salida a Bolsa de Bankia, ya no está para dar muchos consejos.*

*Fíjate lo que dijo el ex-presidente de la CNMV Julio Segura cuando compareció en el juicio de Bankia..

" En términos similares se ha expresado Segura, que ha matizado que el que la CNMV apruebe un folleto de emisión "no quiere decir que sea correcto, la corrección es responsabilidad de quienes elaboran las cuentas y de los auditores". 

Y aquí la fuente*

*Excúpula de CNMV dice que veló por transparencia en salida a bolsa de Bankia

No dejes que la verdad te estropee una buena teoría.*


----------



## finanzasmanu (29 May 2022)

*Yo alucino, uno poniendo capturas de wallet y esta convencido que son de JF    , el pobre no sabe que las wallet no te identifican. Que sabrá el cuantas wallet tiene o no tiene JF. Esas wallet pueden ser de cualquiera, **bróker** de JF, intermediarios encargados de eliminar la trazabilidad, incluso socios o vete tu a saber. Las direcciones de las wallet si no te has dado cuenta, van cambiando, te pueden pagar una vez desde una dirección wallet y la siguiente vez desde otra, así para cobros y pagos.

*
*En fin, no voy a ser yo quien le quite la ilusión , si pudieras identificar al propietario de las wallet, te contrataría en hacienda, en el CNI, los Rusos.......*​*
*
*Para la información del otro personaje que dice: "Juicy Fields AG", si te vas al registro suizo te dicen que la empresa esta registrada en Pfäffikon, cuando en la web dice que está registrada en Knonau.*​*
*
*No te has dado cuenta que "Juicy Fields AG" **antes estaba registrada en Knonau y el 07.02.2022 cambio a Pfäffikon**, y simplemente no se **habrá** actualizado la información en la Web. Que manera de buscar las 5 patas al gato.*




*
Por otro lado, en el CNMV también aparecen grandes empresas como BINANCE, COINBASE, KUCOIN, KRAKEN..... son todas ponzi????

CNMV es el organismo encargado de supervisar e inspeccionar los mercados de valores españoles y la actividad de cuantos intervienen en los mismos. JF invierte en los mercados de valores??? *​*
*
*Que JF no sea muy transparente y que la rentabilidad sea un disparate, te lo compro, pero que os den pena, como habéis dicho muchas veces, de "los incautos" que tienen dinero dentro, venga hombre, que el que mete dinero dentro sabe muy bien que lo puede perder, y si deciden invertir es porque han valorado las opciones, aquí no hay pardillos, el que entra sabe que puede cobrar o puede perder lo invertido.*​*
*
*NO HE VISTO EN EL HILO A NADIE QUE RECOMIENDE A JF, SIMPLEMENTE GENTE QUE HA INVERTIDO Y HA COBRADO Y QUE CORRIGE VUESTRAS INFORMACIONES TERGIVERSADAS, NO CREÁIS QUE SOMOS DEFENSORES DE JF, SOLO QUE NO TENEMOS LA MISMA OPINIÓN QUE VOSOTROS.*​


----------



## Ernest77 (30 May 2022)

Aquí muchos decís que no sois nada, que lo justo invertís.
pero todos sabemos que vais mas lejos,
Promotores con influencia sobre los admins, si no admins de grupos de telegram de esta estafa.
ha un servidor por la captura de ayer del grupo de telegram de la ESTAFA JF,
me han echado de los grupos, cuando no puedo comentar, por insultar o crear FUD no es.
por lo que no puede ser más que porque no les gusta que puedo seguir haciéndoles capturas
y trayendo aquí sus vergüenzas.

también entiendo que en 2 días han sacado 300-400k de la wallet de pagos...
hay mucho HIMBERSOR leyéndonos ^^
y esto podría acelerar las cosas, a ver el rebote del ETH hasta donde va =*

a ver si siguen inyectando o comienzan con los 3 supuestos que os comente,
o tienen mas inventiva y nos sorprenden ^^


----------



## Ernest77 (30 May 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Yo alucino, uno poniendo capturas de wallet y esta convencido que son de JF    , el pobre no sabe que las wallet no te identifican. Que sabrá el cuantas wallet tiene o no tiene JF. Esas wallet pueden ser de cualquiera, **bróker** de JF, intermediarios encargados de eliminar la trazabilidad, incluso socios o vete tu a saber. Las direcciones de las wallet si no te has dado cuenta, van cambiando, te pueden pagar una vez desde una dirección wallet y la siguiente vez desde otra, así para cobros y pagos.*
> 
> 
> *En fin, no voy a ser yo quien le quite la ilusión , si pudieras identificar al propietario de las wallet, te contrataría en hacienda, en el CNI, los Rusos.......
> ...



el que quiso hacer una tesis de wikipedia para adivinar que cáñamo y marihuana eran palabras para retarded como el, nos va a explicar como funciona la blockchain peña atentos ^^


la CNMV advirtiendo de estafas, nada nuevo.
a ver si JF acaba en la audiencia nacional, yo aplaudiría en la cara del Guarren de alegría, así lo convenzo de montar la plataforma de afectados sin animo de lucro












El juez cita para el 23 de junio al fundador de Kuailian por la presunta 'criptoestafa' tras no acudir hoy a la AN


El fundador de Kuailian, David Ruiz de León, no se ha presentado a la declaración como imputado a la que...




www.europapress.es














Una ‘criptosecta’ disfrazada de academia: “Es un infierno”


IM Academy se vende como una escuela que ofrece cursos de formación en criptomonedas y 'trading', pero lo que en realidad esconde es una presunta estafa piramid...




www.lavanguardia.com







Pd: querer hacer ver que la gente es mayor y que se ve a lo lejos que es un ponzi, dando a entender que si entran y pierden es responsabilidad suya, cuando esto no es así. Es responsabilidad de los ponzeros de la idea y de los promotores.
para todo lo demás ESTAFA pues no hacen con tu dinero lo que dicen que hacen,
35%para marketing 65%para "clones" pero de todo te damos un 33% mínimo ^^

0 clones y mucha compra de Fotos.(Y FOTOS ROBADAS POR TODOS LADOS)


----------



## finanzasmanu (30 May 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​el que quiso hacer una tesis de wikipedia para adivinar que cáñamo y marihuana eran palabras para retarded como el, nos va a explicar como funciona la blockchain peña atentos ^^

*Para refrescar tu memoria, lee de nuevo el **mensaje 906**, porque tu decías que la palabra marihuana es para inútiles, por ello te hice una captura de lo que dice la Wikipedia. *







*QUIERES PERO NO PUEDES, SIGUE TERGIVERSANDO, PERO HAZLO BIEN QUE VAS DE CAGADA EN CAGADA.**

Si tu sabes los propietarios de las wallet no vas a saber como funciona la blockchain    *

la CNMV advirtiendo de estafas, nada nuevo.

*Todas las empresas que aparecen en el listado son estafas???? *
*
Estas empresas también???? BINANCE, COINBASE, KUCOIN, KRAKEN 

Supongo que sabes que la CNMV es el organismo encargado de supervisar e inspeccionar los mercados de valores españoles y la actividad de cuantos intervienen en los mismos. **JF invierte en los mercados de valores españoles??? *

Pd: querer hacer ver que la gente es mayor y que se ve a lo lejos que es un ponzi, dando a entender que si entran y pierden es responsabilidad suya, cuando esto no es así. Es responsabilidad de los ponzeros de la idea y de los promotores.
para todo lo demás ESTAFA pues no hacen con tu dinero lo que dicen que hacen,
35%para marketing 65%para "clones" pero de todo te damos un 33% mínimo ^^

*Tu eres responsable de tus actos, si metes dinero y pierdes ese es el riesgo, si no lo tienes claro pues no metas dinero, es tu responsabilidad, si vas a un bar y te emborrachas es tu responsabilidad, no es responsabilidad del bar ni del estado que permite que se venda alcohol en el bar. Si no te quieres emborrachar no bebas alcohol. *
*
Seguramente tu serias de los que llegaban a casa de sus papas borracho y le echaría la culpa a que fueron los amigos, venga crece y no escurras mas el bulto, vaya con los niños de papaíto.

Solo hay que mirar tus mensajes, cada ves que la cagas intentas justificarte, en vez de afrontar que te has equivocado.
*
*Te acuerdas de las licencias y luego te justificabas que era documentación previa 




AQUI ESTA EL MENSAJE POR SI NO TE ACUERDAS: *

CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital

* La tierra es plana, eso no es falso es una información previa o desactualizada. Venga pinocho lo tuyo es grave.

O cuando escribiste, Kannnabyte no recibe inversiones de ningún tipo*

*esto es por que kannabyte si que esta regulada y tiene que perder....*
*
Y resulta que **Sergio Londono Presidente y Co-fundador de Kannabyte, dice



Los e-grower traen capital a la empresa Kannabyte, pero tu sigue pensando lo que quieras, no pierdas la ilusión. *
*
Por cierto, a ver si se cumple tu predicciones, que llevas desde 2020 

FÍJATE PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE JF ERA UN PONZI, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "ES QUE ES DE PONZI"




FÍJATE PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE IBA A PETAR, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "SE ACERCA LA ESTAMPIDA" *

*



FÍJATE PONE 2020 CUANDO PREDECÍAS QUE IBA A HABER IMPAGOS, TUS PALABRAS TEXTUALES "SE ACERCA EL DIA DE IMPAGOS" *




*TU ULTIMA PREDICCION EL 14 DE MAYO 2022, "LE QUEDAN 2 TELEDIARIOS"*




*ESTAMOS A MEDIADOS DE 2022, LE QUEDA MUCHO????? 

CUANTOS DIAS SON PARA TI 2 TELEDIARIOS???? *

*PINOCHO, ENTONCES ES PONZI O PARECE PONZI O ES DE PONZI???*

*PINOCHITO NO DAS NI UNA *​


----------



## alexdevigo (30 May 2022)

[


Ernest77 dijo:


> Aquí muchos decís que no sois nada, que lo justo invertís.
> pero todos sabemos que vais mas lejos,
> Promotores con influencia sobre los admins, si no admins de grupos de telegram de esta estafa.
> ha un servidor por la captura de ayer del grupo de telegram de la ESTAFA JF,
> ...





Ernest77 dijo:


> el que quiso hacer una tesis de wikipedia para adivinar que cáñamo y marihuana eran palabras para retarded como el, nos va a explicar como funciona la blockchain peña atentos ^^
> 
> 
> la CNMV advirtiendo de estafas, nada nuevo.
> ...



A ver, si yo tengo un foro con inversores del Santander y viene uno diciendo "El Santander es una mierda", "El Santander es una estafa", "El Santander es un Ponzi", ¿tú que te esperas hijo mío? ¿que te hagan admin? Sobre todo, seguramente, con *multicuentas*... 
Ay Pinocho, que nos conocemos.

*Un foro para inversores donde hace FUD uno que no tiene ni un euro. y afirma que nunca lo meterá*.

El supuesto más probable es que JF siga funcionando y pagando como hasta ahora, *aunque me puedo equivocar.

TODO ES POSIBLE.*

Ay, la CNMV, institución respetada donde las haya..., que haríamos sin ella. 

Entiendo que si pierdes dinero con una empresa con un folleto registrado en la CNMV irás directamente a poner una denuncia por estafa y poniendo al ESTADO como responsable civil subsidiario. 

*Es muy entretenido estar por aquí. Mientras unos ganamos dinero y otros miráis, vamos pasando el tiempo. Parece que fue ayer FEBRERO, cuando todo se iba al tacho, luego MARZO con la caída de la página, ABRIL con las licencias, MAYO con la crisis de las criptos, ¿qué nos tienes preparado para JUNIO, JULIO....?

Quien se meta en JF tiene que venir LLORADO DE CASA. *

Si hay que montar una asociación de afectados para cada negocio que sale mal, el registro de asociaciones no da abasto

- acciones que pierden valor
- viviendas que bajan de precio
- pymes que quiebran

Lo dicho, suerte con tus inversiones. Creo que están subiendo los intereses de los depósitos. Ve corriendo a RENAULT BANK que ya dan un 1,1% de interés en el depósito a dos años.


----------



## Ernest77 (30 May 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​el que quiso hacer una tesis de wikipedia para adivinar que cáñamo y marihuana eran palabras para retarded como el, nos va a explicar como funciona la blockchain peña atentos ^^
> 
> *Para refrescar tu memoria, lee de nuevo el **mensaje 906**, porque tu decías que la palabra marihuana es para inútiles, por ello te hice una captura de lo que dice la Wikipedia. *
> 
> ...



Efecto caleidoscopio, eres un temeroso egipcio.

que decías que el cáñamo y la marihuana eran plantas distintas y se diferenciaban por el nivel de THC canelo!

Desde el principio se apreciaba el ponzi, nada a cambiado no dan mas info que hace 2 años....como cualquier ponzi.

que la cnmv avise de estafas que están en la audiencia nacional, es lo mismo que binance no este regulada, la liste la CNMV
y creen una nueva empresa pero esta vez bajo el paraguas de la CNMV, igualito que PONZIFIELDS.

JF opera durante 2 años asociados con empresas que solo podían producir CBD hasta hace 6meses pero nada tu a lo tuyo.

JF te decía que vendía gramos pero solo se podían exportar extractos pero nada tu a lo tuyo


@alexdevigo Guarren, que te había advertido que me han echado por hacer capturas, no por hablar ni hacer FUD que llevo meses bloqueado no seas pelagatos, no tenían otro motivo que hago capturas y me delate al dejar el like en la captura papafrita!

no tengo dobles cuentas me la suda JF y tu desde el cariño Guarren =*
pero no seas pesado....

lo de palmar un 40% en ETH PARA OTRO DIA NO?

Por cierto dices que bafin a aprobado a JF operar nos puedes enseñar la resolución?

O es todo FOMO entre que ahora los alemanes si "pueden "invertir.. "haciendo ver que han pasado por BAFIN satisfactoriamente" la posible limitación en las inversiones, y el cambio de CEO son estrategias planificadas de antemano?^^


----------



## alexdevigo (30 May 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> @alexdevigo Guarren, que te había advertido que me han echado por hacer capturas, no por hablar ni hacer FUD que llevo meses bloqueado no seas pelagatos, no tenían otro motivo que hago capturas y me delate al dejar el like en la captura papafrita!
> 
> no tengo dobles cuentas me la suda JF y tu desde el cariño Guarren =*
> pero no seas pesado....
> ...



Pinocho, ya sabes que lo de los menores metiendo el dinero del bocata en JF fue tarjeta amarilla. Y luego con lo de las licencias de Colombia que no existían y luego sí, "información desactualizada le llamaste", fue *TARJETA ROJA*.

Te la suda tanto que has creado un perfil ex profeso para salvarnos a todos.

En vez de *PINOCHO*, te voy a llamar *EL SALVADOR.*

No tengo ni idea de criptos, pero vamos, ¿me estás diciendo que si ETH baja JF se va a ir al guano? ¿Así de simple? ¿No tienen ninguna otra clase de activos? Si yo tengo 10000 euros en acciones de IAG y bajan un 30%, ¿estoy arruinado o cómo va?

*No tengo resolución de BaFin que mostrarte. Si la hay, seré el primero en mostrártela. 

JF no gana nada mintiendo, TODO LO CONTRARIO. 

Es como cuando la página no estuvo operativa, algunos ya sacásteis el champán, mejor dicho champín, y luego tocó ENVAINÁRSELA. *

Prometo colgar cualquier información en cuanto la tenga.


----------



## finanzasmanu (30 May 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​
Efecto caleidoscopio, eres un temeroso egipcio.
que decías que el cáñamo y la marihuana eran plantas distintas y se diferenciaban por el nivel de THC canelo!

*Sigue tergiversando, te dije que eran cepas distintas, las dos son plantas de cannabis pero variedades distintas, el cáñamo tiene muy bajos niveles de THC (menos de 0.3%) a diferencia de la marihuana. 

Es como el tomate rosa y el tomate de perilla, las dos son plantas de tomates pero cepas o variedades distintas.*




*SIGUE INTENTÁNDOLO LUMBRERAS, POR MUCHO QUE TE QUIERAS JUSTIFICAR SEGUIRÁS CAGANDOLA CADA VEZ MAS. *

Desde el principio se apreciaba el ponzi, nada a cambiado no dan mas info que hace 2 años....como cualquier ponzi.

*Joder me habías asustado, diciendo en 2020"SE ACERCA LA ESTAMPIDA", yo pensaba que estaba cerca. *

*Y luego cuando dijiste en 2020 "SE ACERCA EL DIA DE IMPAGOS", pensé, ya no cobro. 

 En abril del 2022 vas y dices "A JF LE QUEDAN 2 TELEDIARIOS", y yo ya he visto un montón de telediarios desde entonces, supongo que tenemos conceptos distintos sobre el tiempo, estoy seguro que tu calendario y reloj marcan días y horas diferentes que al del resto. *

* NO SE, TAL VEZ EN 2024 DIGAS QUE NADA A CAMBIADO, ASÍ SON LOS PONZIS. *

que la cnmv avise de estafas que están en la audiencia nacional, es lo mismo que binance no este regulada, la liste la CNMV
y creen una nueva empresa pero esta vez bajo el paraguas de la CNMV, igualito que PONZIFIELDS.

* JF invierte en los mercados de valores españoles???, cuando eso pase, no te llevare la contraria.*

JF opera durante 2 años asociados con empresas que solo podían producir CBD hasta hace 6meses pero nada tu a lo tuyo.
JF te decía que vendía gramos pero solo se podían exportar extractos pero nada tu a lo tuyo

*Para desmotar lo que acabas de decir, Sabores Púrpuras en Portugal es una de las primeras empresas asociadas con JF, y ellos tienen licencia para cultivar, producir, importar y exportar cannabis medicinal con alto contenido de THC desde 2019.*












*Ahora no te puedes justificar que lo que has afirmado es una información previa o desactualizada, Sabores Púrpuras tienen las licencias desde 2019 antes de que JF hiciera el acuerdo con ellos.   

NO, SI YA VEMOS QUIEN VA A LO SUYO. VENGA, SIGUE CAGANDOLA.*

@ @alexdevigo Guarren, que te había advertido que me han echado por hacer capturas, no por hablar ni hacer FUD que llevo meses bloqueado no seas pelagatos, no tenían otro motivo que hago capturas y me delate al dejar el like en la captura papafrita!
no tengo dobles cuentas me la suda JF y tu desde el cariño Guarren =*
pero no seas pesado....

*Aunque no va dirigido para mi, te pregunto, te han confirmado que te han echado por hacer capturas?????*

lo de palmar un 40% en ETH PARA OTRO DIA NO?

*SOLO EN ETH???? Mira el mercado, pero usa la lupa que te enviaron cuando pediste el agranda penes, que solo ves lo que te interesa, cuando llego a mas de 4200€ no decías nada, tranquilo que volverá a subir. 

CAPTURA MI MENSAJE CON LA FECHA, QUE MI PREDICCIÓN NO VA A TARDAR TANTO COMO LAS TUYAS. *

Por cierto dices que bafin a aprobado a JF operar nos puedes enseñar la resolución?

*Ha sido una nota interna, pero tranquilo que cuando se publique oficialmente, dirás que era una información previa. 
Ya lo paso antes y según nota interna lo han vuelto a pasar. Tranquilo que sea cierto o no, no va a tardar tanto en comprobarse como tus predicciones.*

O es todo FOMO entre que ahora los alemanes si "pueden "invertir.. "haciendo ver que han pasado por BAFIN satisfactoriamente" la posible limitación en las inversiones, y el cambio de CEO son estrategias planificadas de antemano?^^

*Si ponen limitaciones en las inversiones que ponzi mas raro, NO????? Yo pensaba que la meta era coger el máximo de dinero y salir por patas.*

*Coca Cola en diciembre de 2016 cambio al CEO y eso no significa nada, muchas grandes empresas lo hacen.*

* NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDICULO*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (30 May 2022)

*JODER, pues si que se esta cumpliendo mi predicción rápido sobe ETH, no esta nada mal casi un 10% en un día.*




*Pero tranquilos que tiene que fluctuar, pero recuperar se recupera 

PINOCHO, AUNQUE LOS GOBIERNOS HAYAN SUBIDO LOS TIPOS DE INTERÉS PARA INTENTAR FRENAR LA INFLACIÓN Y HAYAN PROVOCADO LA CAÍDA DE CASI TODOS LOS MERCADOS, LOS PRINCIPALES CRIPTOACTIVOS SE VAN A RECUPERAR, A CORTO MEDIO PLAZO, NO HACE FALTA ESPERAR AÑOS COMO TUS PREDICCIONES. * ​


----------



## alexdevigo (30 May 2022)

@Ernest77 Yo sí te pido que sigas haciendo el ridículo, por favor. 

No te cortes. A mí me haces la espera para cobrar más amena. Y das vida al hilo, que de lo contrario estaría muerto.

Aguardamos nuevos pantallazos impacientes.


----------



## Ernest77 (31 May 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 Yo sí te pido que sigas haciendo el ridículo, por favor.
> 
> No te cortes. A mí me haces la espera para cobrar más amena. Y das vida al hilo, que de lo contrario estaría muerto.
> 
> Aguardamos nuevos pantallazos impacientes.



La verdad que el grupo de telegram de la estafa JF y sus moderadores.la desfachatez y arrojo que desbordan es digna de estudio Guarren xD

El chiste se cuenta solo... El nivel de HIMBERSORES Y SECTARIOS YA ES MUY DIFUSO ^^










Pd: Egipcio solo te lees lo que te apetece,
esperemos que ha nadie se le ocurra enseñar/preguntar por los cogollos y la promoción que realiza sabores purpura con JF por telegram porque las multas no son pequeñas....y así con todo mas pirámides que en Guiza...
Art 79











Decreto Regulamentar 61/94, de 12 de Outubro


Estabelece as regras relativas ao controlo do mercado lícito de estupefacientes, substâncias psicotrópicas, precursores e outros produtos químicos susceptíveis de utilização no fabrico de droga, compreendidos nas tabelas I a VI anexas ao Decreto-Lei n.º 15/93, de 22 de Janeiro (revê a legislação...




dre.tretas.org


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 May 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​ 
La verdad que el grupo de telegram de la estafa JF y sus moderadores.la desfachatez y arrojo que desbordan es digna de estudio Guarren xD
El chiste se cuenta solo... El nivel de HIMBERSORES Y SECTARIOS YA ES MUY DIFUSO ^^

*A que grupo de telegram te refieres???? hay tantos que algunos se confunden y no saben cuales son oficiales y cuales no. De todos modos al que no le guste un grupo que no se una, digo yo. Con esto no defiendo a los administradores, que cada cual administre su grupo como vea conveniente.*

Pd: Egipcio solo te lees lo que te apetece,
esperemos que ha nadie se le ocurra enseñar/preguntar por los cogollos y la promoción que realiza sabores purpura con JF por telegram porque las multas no son pequeñas....y así con todo mas pirámides que en Guiza...
Art 79

*La publicidad consiste en divulgar un producto para estimular o aumentar su venta y consumo, para tu información, Sabores Púrpuras no vende a particulares, vende a empresas autorizadas para fines medicinales. Tu crees que enseñar o preguntar por los cogollos en telegram va a aumentar la venta y consumo del cannabis medicinal que es el que cultiva esta empresa. BRAVO, TE ESTAS SUPERANDO.    *

*Tu interpretas los términos como te da la gana, o crees que cultivan cannabis recreativo y venden a particulares????? 
A NO, QUE TU DICES QUE SOLO HACEN EXTRACTOS DE CBD *

*VAYA, EL 13 DE MAYO SUELTAS OTRA PREDICCIÓN *






*EL DIA DEL JF FINAL, COMO ESTA DE CERCA???? COMO LA ESTAMPIDA Y EL DIA DE IMPAGOS DEL 2020????? O COMO LOS 2 TELEDIARIOS DE ABRIL DEL 2022???? 
ES QUE YA NO SE CUANTOS DÍAS O AÑOS SON EN TU CALENDARIO, EL "SE ACERCA". *

*TE QUEDAS CON EL CULO AL AIRE DESPUÉS DE TANTAS CAGADAS, VAS A SUPERAR A TU COMPI EL SEÑOR CALAMARO.*​


----------



## finanzasmanu (31 May 2022)

*CALENTANDO MOTORES, FALTAN UNOS DÍAS, ES ESTE FIN DE SEMANA EN SEVILLA.



BUS VISTO EN SEVILLA


*

*Y EL 18 Y 19 DE JUNIO, CITA EN PORTUGAL*​


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

Dinero retirado el lunes sin problema.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Dinero retirado el lunes sin problema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076218



Felicidades. Y encima en Revolut.


----------



## Ernest77 (1 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074940
> 
> 
> *JODER, pues si que se esta cumpliendo mi predicción rápido sobe ETH, no esta nada mal casi un 10% en un día.*
> ...



tu predicción sobre ETH tan acertada como tu defensa al PONZI JF  




SIGUE EN -45% DEL VALOR DE COMPRA NADIE AL VOLANTE!




DE 1,7 M A 992K 

no se como no le conferiríais vuestra plena confianza de lo poquito que dejan ver....como para que esta peña maneje vuestras HIMBERSIONES =)

EGIPCIO SOLO HAS ACERTADO SI TU PREDICCION ERA QUE EL ETH VOLVIESE A LOS 1.692€ XD


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tu predicción sobre ETH tan acertada como tu defensa al PONZI JF
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076960
> 
> ...



Pinocho, ya me he visto bastantes telediarios de todas las cadenas. 

1. ¿Va a tardar mucho en quebrar JF? Es que tengo que ir reservando las vacaciones.

2. ¿Sabes que significa el verbo *fluctuar*?

3. Sobre predicciones fallidas, ¿te acuerdas cuando hubo *dos (2) cosechas seguidas de 47 gramos* y decías que era un síntoma de que iban a dejar de pagar porque estaban dando *menos rentabilidad*? Menuda racha llevas, RAPPEL.




Mare meva*. ¿Cuánto dinero has dejado de ganar? *
Podías haber ganado pasta gansa pero aquí estás, día tras día, mes tras mes, año tras año, *anunciando el apocalipsis.*

Si yo fuera un lector del hilo y NO hubiese metido pasta por tí y veo que JF sigue y sigue, me pensaría en denunciarte por *daños y prejuicios.* 

*¿Cuántos han dejado de ganar dinero por tu culpa? ¿No te da vergüenza?
Eres el vivo ejemplo del PERRO DEL HORTELANO, que ni gana dinero ni deja ganarlo.*

En fin, tú a lo tuyo. A trolear en el hilo y en TG.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Jun 2022)

Parecidos razonables =) 













El juez embarga un chalet y un coche de alta gama a uno de los cabecillas del ‘caso Arbistar’


La Audiencia Nacional investiga una estafa piramidal con criptomonedas con más de 3.000 afectados y un fraude superior a los 50 millones de euros




elpais.com


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (2 Jun 2022)

Retirada en revolut de 65 euritos, seguimos con el ponzi


----------



## ohsimegustamamamio (2 Jun 2022)

alguien ha ido a valencia a visitar las oficinas?


----------



## finanzasmanu (2 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​ 
tu predicción sobre ETH tan acertada como tu defensa al PONZI JF

*PINOCHO, no veas tanto porno que luego no te fijas en lo que tienes que fijarte. En el mensaje puse una frase especialmente para ti, porque se que tu inteligencia no da para mas y te ibas a imaginar que el ETH se iba a recuperar de un día para otro.

NO TE FIJASTE QUE PUSE QUE TE TRANQUILIZARAS PORQUE EL PRECIO TENIA QUE **FLUCTUAR**???? 

ENTIENDES QUE SIGNIFICA FLUCTUAR??? **QUE TIENE QUE SUBIR Y BAJAR**. Incluso creo que en junio y julio veremos los precios de ETH mas bajos, para luego en agosto subir para mantenerse por encima de los 2k. Según mi teoría, a partir de agosto de 2022, el precio fluctuara entre 2k y 3k, creo que se moverá por ahí, por encima de los 2k. Y ya mas a medio plazo, en 2023 espero que los principales criptoactivos se hayan recuperado por completo.




POR CIERTO, EN EL CALENDARIO QUE MANEJAMOS LA MAYORÍA, CUANTOS DÍAS, MESES O AÑOS SON PARA TI TU "**SE ACERCA**"????? *

*Yo me he mojado espero que **estés** a la altura y hagas lo mismo y nos saques de dudas, que llevo esperando desde el 2020 con tu SE ACERCA pero nada que no llega. *

SIGUE EN -45% DEL VALOR DE COMPRA NADIE AL VOLANTE!
DE 1,7 M A 992K
no se como no le conferiríais vuestra plena confianza de lo poquito que dejan ver....como para que esta peña maneje vuestras HIMBERSIONES =)

*A ver si algún día nos explicas también **porque estas tan seguro que esa wallet es de JF**, y la bola de cristal que usas para saber quien son los dueños de las wallet. ESPERO QUE NO SEA LA MISMA BOLA DE CRISTAL QUE TE PREDICE EL **SE ACERCA   *

EGIPCIO SOLO HAS ACERTADO SI TU PREDICCION ERA QUE EL ETH VOLVIESE A LOS 1.692€ XD

*Busca lo que significa FLUCTUAR, en este momento esta a 1.718€, **si ayer subió un 8.5% y hoy baja un 5%**, creo que mi predicción va por buen camino hacia la recuperación, 
ESPERO QUE SEPAS SUMAR Y RESTAR.




DE TODOS MODOS TE HE HECHO UNA PREDICCIÓN MAS DETALLADA, **A VER SI TU HACES LO MISMO CON LAS TUYAS***


----------



## finanzasmanu (2 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Parecidos razonables =)
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077226
> ...



*No conozco detalladamente ese caso, creo que pagaban los sábados beneficios, en JF el día de cobro no solo cobras los beneficios sino también el capital inicial. EN FIN, TU A LO TUYO QUE SE TE ACABAN LOS ARGUMENTOS.

Por otro lado, **Si en JF van a poner limitaciones en las inversiones** que ponzi mas raro, NO????? *

*EN EL CASO QUE PONES COMO EJEMPLO TAMBIÉN LIMITABAN LAS INVERSIONES O MIENTRAS MAS METIERAS MEJOR?????*


----------



## bralmu (2 Jun 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas
Me encanta este hilo. No solo es informativo, es que está lleno de ejemplos de Ponzi Bros ™ en directo.

Vienen ellos por iniciativa propia a llenar el hilo de cientos de mensajes confusos, fotos de ingresos en sus cuentas, promociones de la marca, eventos, lamborghinis alquilados, ropa, etc. Y sobre todo muestran esa insistencia, ese martilleo constante, como si sus ingresos dependiesen de convencer a más gente (guiño guiño). Aquí nos están dejando ejemplos de libro para estudiar. Perfecto para entrenar el olfato y detectar estas mierdas desde lejos.

Muchas gracias.

En Rankia los echan de una patada, aquí montan el circo y su canal de telegram ya es de psiquiatrico.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​
> tu predicción sobre ETH tan acertada como tu defensa al PONZI JF
> 
> *PINOCHO, no veas tanto porno que luego no te fijas en lo que tienes que fijarte. En el mensaje puse una frase especialmente para ti, porque se que tu inteligencia no da para mas y te ibas a imaginar que el ETH se iba a recuperar de un día para otro.
> ...


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *No conozco detalladamente ese caso, creo que pagaban los sábados beneficios, en JF el día de cobro no solo cobras los beneficios sino también el capital inicial. EN FIN, TU A LO TUYO QUE SE TE ACABAN LOS ARGUMENTOS.
> 
> Por otro lado, **Si en JF van a poner limitaciones en las inversiones** que ponzi mas raro, NO????? *
> 
> *EN EL CASO QUE PONES COMO EJEMPLO TAMBIÉN LIMITABAN LAS INVERSIONES O MIENTRAS MAS METIERAS MEJOR?????*



no que va ....anda egipcio sube el nivel ...es una sintomatología del posible exit scam igual que arbistar 






el eth no te quiere dar la razon e egipcio....


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jun 2022)

*Pongo este correo para que el equipo de investigación diga que si estas empresas son de verdad o no.*








*¡Los Grandes y Juicy Movimientos Continúan!*
¡Feliz verano 2022, Juicers!
Últimamente se están realizando muchos movimientos y ya hemos mencionado que se va a firmar un acuerdo más de accionistas con una de las instalaciones indoor de primera categoría, no sólo en Europa sino en todo el mundo, que marca la pauta para el resto.
Prometimos revelar la información cuando todo estuviera preparado y establecido entre nosotros, en uno de los próximos boletines.
¡Ha llegado el momento!
Este indudable gran socio es *Vertical Growing AG* que cuenta para sus operaciones con una galardonada instalación tecnológica de investigación y cultivo con capacidad de 3500 metros cuadrados, así como con sistemas totalmente automatizados, además de un control muy ajustado sobre un amplio conjunto de parámetros y condiciones. Las instalaciones están situadas a pocos minutos del aeropuerto de Zúrich, en Dietlikon (Suiza).
Los volúmenes actuales permiten una producción de 4-5 toneladas al año con la superficie disponible hoy en día. Esto sin hablar de la anterior ampliación prevista de las instalaciones, que nos permitirá cosechar aún más.






Los sistemas de gestión de Vertical Growing AG cuentan con la certificación ISO9001-2015 con GACP, mientras que sus productos al por menor y al por mayor están certificados adicionalmente bajo las normas SCC (Swiss Certified Cannabis).
Además de contar con su propio Equipo de Garantía de Calidad, Vertical Growing está equipado con un moderno sistema de gestión digital que controla todas las etapas de la producción, incluyendo la protección del medio ambiente, el control de la polución, la seguridad laboral y los protocolos de higiene, el cumplimiento de las normas y el control de calidad de los productos.
*Daniel Summermatter*, en calidad de CEO de Vertical Growing, prevé una prometedora cooperación que beneficiará a ambas empresas. 





En el "lado Colombiano del mundo", tenemos grandes noticias de *Terra Cann*.
Los resultados de nuestras recientes pruebas de evaluación agronómica de 7 cepas han sido simplemente fabulosos.

Hemos conseguido obtener genéticas psicoactivas con 27%, 23%, 20% y 19% de THC y genéticas no psicoactivas por encima del 18% de CBD. Los resultados también han mostrado más del 1,7% de CBG. Los próximos movimientos son ahora presentar estos resultados al instituto agrícola colombiano ICA para registrar estas genéticas en el Registro Nacional de Cultivos.





Entretanto, en Ámsterdam, nuestros grandes especialistas -Thomas Stieger y Clifford Giesenow- mantuvieron una importante reunión con 17 inversores llegados de distintas regiones de Tailandia!

La presentación tuvo lugar en el Cannabis College de Amsterdam el 26 de mayo de 2022.
De esta manera comprobamos que el último viaje de Thomas a Tailandia ya ha dado su cosecha, aunque todos sabemos que esto es sólo el principio de la expansión hacia Asia. 

Otra gran sorpresa para nosotros (especialmente después de la cerveza y los aperitivos JuicyHops) fue recibir un memorable certificado de la Directora del Programa de Empresarios del Cannabis en Tailandia, Sharon Deidre Leyson.

Como dice, fue otorgado a JuicyFields por "aprovechar esta oportunidad para Agradecerles por Superar los Límites".

*¡Los tiempos nos dicen que debemos conservar la esencia Juicy y hacer cosas buenas en todas las situaciones de la vida! *


----------



## finanzasmanu (2 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> no que va ....anda egipcio sube el nivel ...es una sintomatología del posible exit scam igual que arbistar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ya lo que faltaba por ver ETH es una burbuja   

Tío dedícate a otra cosa, lo tuyo es muy grave. No tienes ni idea de interpretar las graficas. 

ETH que ha nacido para impulsar aplicaciones y contratos financieros descentralizados, no solo como medio de pago y reserva de valor, es una burbuja 

Invierte un poco en formación, o estarás muy perdido en un futuro muy próximo.

SEGUIMOS ESPERANDO QUE NOS DIGAS CUANTO TIEMPO ES EL SE ACERCA*


----------



## finanzasmanu (2 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Pongo este correo para que el equipo de investigación diga que si estas empresas son de verdad o no.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te dirán que todo es un ponzi o una estafa, si hasta ETH es una burbuja


----------



## finanzasmanu (3 Jun 2022)

*VERTICAL GROWING AG NUEVO SOCIO DE JUICYFIELDS


*

​


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Jun 2022)

Entonces JF ahora vende CBD ?
el kilo de flor de cbd con suerte esta ha 300€ cuantas plantas de estas tienen que poner para igualar los beneficios de las de THC?
yo que pensaba que solo hacían thc de juicy flas juicy haze etc 

cual es cada perfil de cannabinoides? 

ya no es que tu "e planta" se corresponda con otra real, ni tan siquiera con el nombre de la variedad, aunque las fotos sean robadas, que esos cogollos no los saca JF ni en 5 años de PONZI!

Que tal a ido la feria? mucho ponzeado nuevo? creéis que conseguirán que la pirámide no siga invertida?

para este pago del jueves tuvieron que meter 1M largo ^^ 

saluditos =*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2022)

Rentabilidades astronómicas por invertir en cannabis: advierten sobre el turbio negocio de JuicyFields


Una empresa opaca y en el punto de mira de varios reguladores europeos ofrece intereses que superan el 120% anual por invertir en cultivos de marihuana. Cómo opera.




www.eldiarioar.com


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Jun 2022)

Veo que los detractores de JF se están poniendo nerviosos conforme pasa el tiempo y más gente *COBRA *y *COBRA*, y ellos *NO.*
Si el tiempo da la razón a quienes metimos el dinero aquí el ridículo será *MONUMENTAL*. Entiendo su *FRUSTRACIÓN *y *RABIA*.
De momento los cobros publicados en este hilo acreditan que esto sigue en pie.

Y como ni ellos mismos le ponen el cascabel al gato y se mojan yo seguiré con las frases que usan:

- cada vez queda menos.... PARA COBRAR;
- se acerca el momento.... DE COBRAR;
- queda un día menos .... PARA COBRAR;

Y mi preferida, "un PONZI siempre paga AL PRINCIPIO". Este principio ya viene durando bastante.

*ESTE HILO ESTÁ ENVEJECIENDO TAN MAL COMO LOS QUE DABAN A RAFA NADAL COMO ACABADO HACE UNOS AÑOS*

Pd. Felicidades a @************ por el vídeo. Me encantó la canción.


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Veo que los detractores de JF se están poniendo nerviosos conforme pasa el tiempo y más gente *COBRA *y *COBRA*, y ellos *NO.*
> Si el tiempo da la razón a quienes metimos el dinero aquí el ridículo será *MONUMENTAL*. Entiendo su *FRUSTRACIÓN *y *RABIA*.
> De momento los cobros publicados en este hilo acreditan que esto sigue en pie.
> 
> ...




Bueno bueno que pagan es lo único que tenéis eso y muchas fotos, robadas y de clientes de JF.
hasta día de hoy no tienes mas argumentos que ese que paga.

prefiero que me enseñes la resolución de Bafin que dicen que ha superado la incidencia.

pero claro como no tienes nada mas que venir diciendo que van a ferias y hasta el día de hoy pagan...

hay Guarren.... el día que explote ya veremos de momento la wallet tiembla cada día de pago así que suerte, a ver si cobras.

la feria un desastre, por lo que he oído no?


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Bueno bueno que pagan es lo único que tenéis eso y muchas fotos, robadas y de clientes de JF.
> hasta día de hoy no tienes mas argumentos que ese que paga.
> 
> prefiero que me enseñes la resolución de Bafin que dicen que ha superado la incidencia.
> ...



¿Temblando su wallet? 
¿Y en que te basas para decir eso?
*Me refiero, ¿tienes tú información sobre sus estados financieros? ¿Activos? ¿Pasivos?*
Por favor, compártela. 

Por cierto, *YA QUEDA MENOS*, la planta que compré por @Oranjito ya se encuentra en el Almacén. El 24 de junio dará sus frutos, si JF quiere.

*Me guardo lo mejor para el 22 de julio. ¿Tú que dices? ¿El 22 de julio cobro o lloro?*


----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​ 
Entonces JF ahora vende CBD ?

*Según tu, sus socios no tienen licencias para cultivar cannabis con alto contenido de THC, tu eres el entendido de las licencias.   *

el kilo de flor de cbd con suerte esta ha 300€ cuantas plantas de estas tienen que poner para igualar los beneficios de las de THC?
yo que pensaba que solo hacían thc de juicy flas juicy haze etc
cual es cada perfil de cannabinoides?

*Entonces al final, es ponzi o cultivan cáñamo o cannabis medicinal o tomates???? es que me estas liando *

ya no es que tu "e planta" se corresponda con otra real, ni tan siquiera con el nombre de la variedad, aunque las fotos sean robadas, que esos cogollos no los saca JF ni en 5 años de PONZI!

*Yo pensaba que JF no cultivaba, eso lo hacían sus socios. En que quedamos??? *

Que tal a ido la feria? mucho ponzeado nuevo? creéis que conseguirán que la pirámide no siga invertida?

*Todo genial, pero seguimos esperando tus predicciones **desde el 2020** pero no llegan **"SE ACERCA LA ESTAMPIDA"**, **"SE ACERCA EL DIA DE IMPAGOS", "A JF LE QUEDAN 2 TELEDIARIOS", "SE ACERCA EL DIA DEL JF FINAL", "LA PIRÁMIDE ESTA INVERTIDA"*

para este pago del jueves tuvieron que meter 1M largo ^^

*Me parece increíble que sepas quien son los dueños de las wallet y todavía no te hayas enterado que JF usa un servicio de ISXPAY y **bróker** para el servicio de recepción y envíos de pagos. CAMBIA DE BOLA DE CRISTAL. *

*PINOCHO, ENTONCES ES PONZI O PARECE PONZI O ES DE PONZI???
YA VEMOS, NADA A CAMBIADO, ASÍ SON LOS PONZIS.*
*PARA QUE FECHA SERÁ TU "SE ACERCA"?????*​
saluditos =*

*Parece que el SEÑOR CALAMARO a modificado la foto de perfil del canal de youtube, aunque me temo que ya es tarde, y tu al compartir video de este sujeto, sabiendo que esta bajo una investigación policial por suplantación de identidad, también te estas pringando. Luego vienen las lamentaciones. *

*"SE ACERCA" EL DIA*


*Y EL CREADOR DEL HILO, REPITIENDO MENSAJES QUE YA SE HABÍAN PUESTO Y DEBATIDO. 










DESDE QUE NO ESTA SU ESCUDERO EL SEÑOR CALAMARO, TIENE QUE UPEAR EL HILO AUNQUE SEA REPITIENDO NOTICIAS Y MENSAJES *​


----------



## finanzasmanu (6 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​
Bueno bueno que pagan es lo único que tenéis eso y muchas fotos, robadas y de clientes de JF.
hasta día de hoy no tienes mas argumentos que ese que paga.

*Te parece poco que sigan pagando, y claro que las fotos son de los socios de JF, porque JF no cultiva. Yo no necesito muchos mas argumentos, que paguen es uno muy bueno y mas si ya has sacado la **inversión** inicial, aunque que sigan asociándose con empresas cada vez mas grandes e importantes, también ayuda a creer un poco mas en el proyecto, al menos, se están esforzando.*

prefiero que me enseñes la resolución de Bafin que dicen que ha superado la incidencia.

*Y cuando salga publicado saldrás por otro lado, al igual que las licencias que decías que no existían, que sus socios solo podían hacer extractos de CBD. Por cierto, para que quieres la resolución del Bafin??? es que vas a invertir???? o es para hacer otra predicción???? *

pero claro como no tienes nada mas que venir diciendo que van a ferias y hasta el día de hoy pagan...

*Mira quien habla, si tu solo tienes tus predicciones que hace años no se cumplen y una wallet que crees que es de JF, pobre ignorante.*

hay Guarren.... el día que explote ya veremos de momento la wallet tiembla cada día de pago así que suerte, a ver si cobras.

*Pinocho, infórmate mejor y mírate lo **que es ISXPAY y que es un **bróker**.*

la feria un desastre, por lo que he oído no?

*Anda cambia de bola de cristal y de informante. Si hubieras ido, te podrías haber enterado de muchas cosas, **porque el cambio de CEO, sobre los nuevos socios, la posible limitación de plantas y muchas cosas mas.** Si vas directamente a las fuentes, es muy posible que no la cagues tanto que si recoges la información de Telegram y de oídas.*

*Muchos ya te han calado, dices muchas informaciones falsas, intentas tergiversar todo, y luego te pillan y tu defensa es de chiste.*

*Te pongo un ejemplo de como contarías una noticia que no sea de JF para tergiversarla.

LAS ACCIONES DE AMAZON HAN CAÍDO UN 95%, **SE ACERCA EL FINAL DE AMAZON, PRONTO VENDRÁN LOS IMPAGOS, SE VIENE UNA ESTAMPIDA, A AMAZON NO LE QUEDA NI 2 TELEDIARIOS, ES DE PONZI.

LA REALIDAD**, ES CIERTO QUE LAS ACCIONES DE AMAZON HOY CUESTAN 127€.** EL QUE LEE TU COMENTARIO SIN INFORMARSE PUES SE LO CREE DE LLENO, PERO SI INVESTIGA UN POCO, SABE REALMENTE QUE HA SUCEDIDO**, 

YO POR EJEMPLO LO DIRÍA ASÍ, **AMAZON SUBE EN BOLSA TRAS COMPLETAR UN SPLIT DE SUS ACCIONES 20X1.*

*EN REALIDAD LO QUE HA HECHO ES QUE CADA ACCIÓN LA DIVIDE EN 20 ACCIONES, EL VALOR TOTAL DE AMAZON ES EL MISMO, PERO AHORA PEQUEÑOS INVERSORES PUEDEN TENER ACCIONES DE AMAZON, ESTO GENERA LIQUIDEZ RÁPIDA A LA EMPRESA Y SUS ACCIONES SON MAS ACCESIBLES Y LLAMATIVAS.

YA ESTAS MUY CALADO, NO DIGAS MAS TONTERÍAS, NI INVENTES, QUE** LO QUE CONSIGUES ES QUE NADIE TE CREA.** PERO TU A LO TUYO, CON ESA DIRECCIÓN DE WALLET ESTAS HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO, SE LO PODRÁS COLAR AL QUE NO ENTIENDA, PERO** EL QUE SABE ALGO DE WALLET, SE TRONCHA CON TUS CAPTURAS DE WALLET.*

*SABEMOS QUE NO TE MOJAS CON LA FECHA DE TU **"SE ACERCA"**, SIMPLEMENTE PORQUE NI TU LO SABES, Y ASÍ HA QUEDADO DEMOSTRADO DESDE 2020.*

*PINOCHO, SÍGUE HACIÉNDONOS REÍR * **


----------



## crocodile (10 Jun 2022)

Cosecha vendida, 1760 de beneficios, reinvertidos 5000 , retirados 760.


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida, 1760 de beneficios, reinvertidos 5000 , retirados 760.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084923



Felicidades, a este ritmo te vas a plantar en las 1000 en breve.


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de









esta mentira DE QUE BAFIN HABIA APROBADO A JF que lleváis días machacando es mucho mas redflag que todo lo previo Guarren! 

haztelo mirar anda ....el egipcio bastante tiene con no cagarse encima....por cierto la wallet otra ve temblando




como diría el egipcio el ETH fluctuando aunque a la inversa de su apuesta a mi parecer....




Los grupos de telegram ardiendo con lo de BAFIN ajajajaj


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Temblando su wallet?
> ¿Y en que te basas para decir eso?
> *Me refiero, ¿tienes tú información sobre sus estados financieros? ¿Activos? ¿Pasivos?*
> Por favor, compártela.
> ...




claro que si Guarren para que no te aburras segun el egipcio son de un exchange que les da servicio y deja cientos de euros en las wallets porque si xD imagino que para mantenimiento ajajajajajaj

a este poncí le queda poco mira los balances 





0xD1631C9872a1AD9E48870e35D69d0079F5c0c345 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io












0xcfb255348b50680F5Ed41b73D7Fe3545b9D1420c - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x8dfF91fBE2d33e36Ca278c1e7a422ad0261c9632 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io













0xD8CEFD08EC0F273626747F1c05393cFEfB28A550 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io











0xcE55Bf39818fd81c21D49BC4973F2bcAb32D9739 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xD1631C9872a1AD9E48870e35D69d0079F5c0c345 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x607C276B70f1F75Bb266eb96bc6837E531934b39 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x7327aBAA4FB2b18Ab87269e79e89886b165fFDd8 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xC6b7e5998bee88eb01Fa6e2eDEefF229B1b7B12D - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xb654a1C1487f0f9f6d19849f38dd8Ca4a8E3689f - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x9e0c442c04E668323E2a643c4c48847aaFDA1B18 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x4e052F07E8ACF789f6A6af774C2E1FED624AbD42 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x8dfF91fBE2d33e36Ca278c1e7a422ad0261c9632 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xC6b7e5998bee88eb01Fa6e2eDEefF229B1b7B12D - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> claro que si Guarren para que no te aburras segun el egipcio son de un exchange que les da servicio y deja cientos de euros en las wallets porque si xD imagino que para mantenimiento ajajajajajaj
> 
> a este poncí le queda poco mira los balances
> 
> ...



@Ernest77 diciendo que a JF le queda poco, otra vez, menuda novedad. 

*Que ya han pasado los DOS TELEDIARIOS hace más de un mes.

¿Verán mis ojos el cobro del 24 de junio para la planta de @Oranjito ? 
¿Llegaremos al 22 de julio para las otras?

Por favor, DIME QUE NO VOY A COBRAR, DILO, Y SI ACIERTAS, ESO QUE TE LLEVAS.
Si tan claro lo tienes, mójate.*

Pd. Si se ha cometido cualquier infracción, yo soy el primero que deseo que se los crujan.


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 diciendo que a JF le queda poco, otra vez, menuda novedad.
> 
> *Que ya han pasado los DOS TELEDIARIOS hace más de un mes.
> 
> ...



a ver iluminado que lo que tengo claro es que es un ponzi y que la pirámide ya esta invertida,

lo de la mentira que contabas el otro día de bafin ya tal.











Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de





Pd entonces eso de que ya estaba operativo la entrada de inversores alemanes que dijo JF?
los alemanes que han entrado estos dias, han sido reestafados!? xD

Guarren.....y esto????


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> a ver iluminado que lo que tengo claro es que es un ponzi y que la pirámide ya esta invertida,
> 
> lo de la mentira que contabas el otro día de bafin ya tal.
> 
> ...



A ver Pinocho, yo trasladé una información* y en el mismo mensaje puse que no podía contrastarla, y que el tiempo diría si era fake o no. *

Y si es fake, por mí, que pase lo que tenga que pasar.

*Sobre la piramide invertida... invertido sí que estás tú, que llevas dos años diciendo que viene el lobo y el lobo no viene.*

Pero vamos, dice el refranero español que un *reloj estropeado* da *dos veces* bien la hora al *día.

¿SERÁ ESTA LA VENCIDA PINOCHO? ¿TÚ QUE DICES?*

Pd. La gente que le tocaba cobrar hoy, está recibiendo sus pagos con total normalidad.


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

Claro la pequeña diferencia es que tu mentira involucra a un organismo oficial como BAFIN al que se le puede consultar,
y el resultado es obvio.


_*En principio, las inversiones en Alemania no pueden ofrecerse al público sin la publicación de un folleto de venta previamente aprobado por BaFin . En este sentido , BaFin también se refiere a sus advertencias sobre Juicy Holdings BV de febrero y marzo de 2022 , que siguen vigentes.*_

*BaFin no ha aprobado las actividades de Juicy Holdings BV u otras empresas del Grupo Juicy, ni siquiera en virtud de la Ley de Supervisión de Servicios de Pago.*



yo llevo diciendo 2 años que es un ponzi y lo es ahora y hace dos años.
que a lumbreras como tu quieran creer o hacer creer a otros que JF no es un ponzi es cosa de iluminados como tu.

que bafin diga esto cuando JF lleva captando 2 años dinero de inversores alemanes españoles etc
la investigación probablemente acabe con JF en los tribunales u know!

lo mejor es que TU ya sabes lo que esta pasando con todos tus papelitos colgables en la pared.
no te hagas el tontín anda tonto.

Pd algún ingles comenta por el grupo de telegram que va a ir a las oficinas a estirarles las orejas? xD mare meva Guarren...


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Claro la pequeña diferencia es que tu mentira involucra a un organismo oficial como BAFIN al que se le puede consultar,
> y el resultado es obvio.
> 
> 
> ...



Por estos momentos es por los que vale la pena, si JF persiste, saborear la victoria. 

Ya puedes ir rezando, poniendo velas negras, echando un mal de ojo... lo que se te ocurra porque, ¿Sabes qué? Ya queda menos.

¿Y si fracasa esta inversión? Pues que se le va a hacer. Espero que con mi dinero haya pagado los intereses a otro jajaja.


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

los caza referidos largándose acortan la vida al ponzi



estos son mas francos que tu todo el rato dicen que es un ponzi y hablan de empresas de "estas" ponzi vamos...


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> los caza referidos largándose acortan la vida al ponzi
> 
> 
> 
> estos son mas francos que tu todo el rato dicen que es un ponzi y hablan de empresas de "estas" ponzi vamos...



*Me encantan estos vídeos de gente que dicen que todo es una estafa, que huele todo fatal pero que HAN METIDO DINERO Y HAN OBTENIDO BENEFICIOS.*

Personalmente me encanta este, donde en dos frases dice que es una estafa piramidal pero que él lo ha estudiado y está dentro jaja. 

Lo he puesto en el segundo exacto para deleite tuyo y de los lectores del hilo.

**


----------



## Ilustrum0 (10 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida, 1760 de beneficios, reinvertidos 5000 , retirados 760.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084923



Buena cosecha Miguelito!


----------



## Ilustrum0 (10 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Me encantan estos vídeos de gente que dicen que todo es una estafa, que huele todo fatal pero que HAN METIDO DINERO Y HAN OBTENIDO BENEFICIOS.*
> 
> Personalmente me encanta este, donde en dos frases dice que es una estafa piramidal pero que él lo ha estudiado y está dentro jaja.
> 
> ...



La verdad que son mala gente, la diferencia es que ellos aprovechan el bug y otros trabajan desde dentro para captar idiotas que entren y así robarles el dinero.


Lo tuyo mucho blablabla pero poco te mojas, ni como supuesto inversor de una empresa legal de "no inversiones" aportas pruebas de la legalidad de la empresa, ni como supuesto trabajador de PonziFields reconoces que trabajas para ellos, ni como supuesto inversor que sabe que está en una estafa reconoces que te dedicas a animar con tus comentarios a más idiotas a que entren a la estafa para recibir tu pasta.... 

Mójate de una vez y reconoce una de las dos versiones que te dejan en mal lugar o como simple inversor de una empresa que cree que es confiable 100% muestra los datos que realmente dejen claro que Ponzifields no es un ponzi o cualquier otro tipo de estafa, mientras tanto deja de dar la turra y de repetirte post tras post sin decir nada claro y cambiando de opinión, un día "no es estafa porque cobra la gente", a la horas "pinta mal pero mientras pague", otro día "no es estafa porque cobra la gente" al día siguiente "si revienta me da igual porque he metido lo que me puedo permitir perder, pero si me sale bien que risas nos vamos a echar", minutos después "no es estafa, mójate y dame una predicción de cuando va a reventar, cobraré el 24 la planta de oranjito? Y en julio?"

Sinceramente lo que me dejas interpretar por los post que vas publicando es que o trabajas para PonziFields sabiendo que es una estafa o eres la basura humana que se mete en las estafas y animas a los idiotas a que se metan para tú cobrar, es la impresión que das, así que si no es así cambia el discurso simplemente para que no quedes como una mala persona.

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> La verdad que son mala gente, la diferencia es que ellos aprovechan el bug y otros trabajan desde dentro para captar idiotas que entren y así robarles el dinero.
> 
> 
> Lo tuyo mucho blablabla pero poco te mojas, ni como supuesto inversor de una empresa legal de "no inversiones" aportas pruebas de la legalidad de la empresa, ni como supuesto trabajador de PonziFields reconoces que trabajas para ellos, ni como supuesto inversor que sabe que está en una estafa reconoces que te dedicas a animar con tus comentarios a más idiotas a que entren a la estafa para recibir tu pasta....
> ...



Soy una persona que tiene X dinero en JF y que por lo tanto está interesada en que JF perdure para que pueda recuperar mi capital y el rendimiento prometido. ¿Es eso malo?

*Leyendo tu texto, me viene esta pregunta, ¿Podrías decirme, por favor, a quien ha estafado JF? Es que lo mencionas dos o tres veces...

Me refiero, ¿conoces algún caso de impago o de incumplimiento de JF con alguien? 
Por favor, aportanos esa información (denuncias en la policía o juzgados...).*

A lo mejor te has inventado la nueva figura del *estafado preventivo*. 

Me encantan los justicieros del teclado. 

Hace muuuuuuuchas páginas puse los enlaces de denuncia de la fiscalía, comisarías... para que quienes tuviesen pruebas de la comisión de un delito denunciaran, ¿alguien ha dado el paso? *NO. 

¿Por que será?*


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Soy una persona que tiene X dinero en JF y que por lo tanto está interesada en que JF perdure para que pueda recuperar mi capital y el rendimiento prometido. ¿Es eso malo?
> 
> *Leyendo tu texto, me viene esta pregunta, ¿Podrías decirme, por favor, a quien ha estafado JF? Es que lo mencionas dos o tres veces...
> 
> ...



claro claro Guarren,
la gente no movemos ficha



otra cósica eres tu,
que no haces mas que contarnos tus argumentos de porque el ponzi no es un ponzi y por ello tu depositas tu confianza y dinero en el calvofields

no serás daniel robles coach xD


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> claro claro Guarren,
> la gente no movemos ficha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085844
> 
> ...



Veo que tu mayor defecto es tu modestia. Seguro que has sido tú. 

Yo no tengo argumentos que contar, solo dejar pasar el tiempo y con suerte COBRAR.

A mí con eso me llega. Tengo mucha curiosidad por saber si el dinero ponzi sigue funcionando. 

Deseame suerte.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Soy una persona que tiene X dinero en JF y que por lo tanto está interesada en que JF perdure para que pueda recuperar mi capital y el rendimiento prometido. ¿Es eso malo?
> 
> *Leyendo tu texto, me viene esta pregunta, ¿Podrías decirme, por favor, a quien ha estafado JF? Es que lo mencionas dos o tres veces...
> 
> ...



Las tres y treinta y ocho

*Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla*
No es estafa.
*Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla*
Bastante tengo con poder pasar el día entero sin cagarme encima.
*Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla*
Le doy la vuelta a la tortilla y me hago el sueco.


Conclusión de tu mensaje: No es estafa


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Veo que tu mayor defecto es tu modestia. Seguro que has sido tú.
> 
> Yo no tengo argumentos que contar, solo dejar pasar el tiempo y con suerte COBRAR.
> 
> ...



Conclusión de tu mensaje: Tiene pinta de ser una estafa... y qué? Yo voy a seguir poniendo mis mensajes para que el que lea este hilo piense que Ponzifields es 100% legal a pesar de toda la basura que va saliendo a la luz para que metan su dinero y yo cobrar el mío y el suyo, aunque de vez en cuando diga que es un ponzi o que puede que lo sea.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Las tres y treinta y ocho
> 
> *Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla*
> No es estafa.
> ...



*Te he preguntado que a quien ha estafado JF, te has puesto nervioso y has salido por la tangente.*

¿Por qué? Porque, a día de hoy, aún no has encontrado al primero que diga que no ha cobrado.

Sigue rebuznando lo que quieras.

JF a día de hoy sigue funcionando, la gente cobrando y la rueda girando.

Y los detractores, rabiando, como no. Ni ganáis dinero ni soportais la idea de que otros lo hagan.

Gracias por decirnos a los adultos en que podemos o no meter nuestro dinero, que sería de nosotros sin vuestra inestimable ayuda.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Otro que metió dinero por las risas, @Ernest77 y parece que tampoco ha salido mal parado.

*Conscientemente metió dinero pero con la mosca detrás de la oreja y le funcionó ¿A este cómo lo vas a llamar? *

Y fíjate, que ni siquiera se sabe la duración del ciclo, *108 días, ni más ni menos.*


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Otro que metió dinero por las risas, @Ernest77 y parece que tampoco ha salido mal parado.
> 
> *Conscientemente metió dinero pero con la mosca detrás de la oreja y le funcionó ¿A este cómo lo vas a llamar? *
> 
> ...



Hay Guarren ahora eres la vieja del visillo?

no esperaba esto de ti, ya sabes que al principio también creí en tu ingenuidad, se que no es inexistente, de ahí mi aprensión por que te estafasen pero después de conocerte un poco mas por lo que aquí has contado, si te estafan yo que me alegro.

los de forocoches pues que se yo. mas peña como TÚ.

podéis ir haciendo piña para el grupo de afectados, una estafa no es solo cuando te roban o dejan de pagarte.
con que no haya el 70% que "inviertes" en plantas ya es una estafa pues no hacen con tu dinero lo que te dicen que hacen.







*RESPUESTA DE JF SOBRE BAFIN LOL*





LA SOLUCION


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Te he preguntado que a quien ha estafado JF, te has puesto nervioso y has salido por la tangente.*
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque, a día de hoy, aún no has encontrado al primero que diga que no ha cobrado.
> 
> ...




Las doce y veinticinco, por el culo te la hinco!!


Conclusión de tu mensaje: No es estafa, voy a seguir diciendo que la gente cobra para que los idiotas metan su dinero y yo recupere el mío y el suyo.


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Las doce y veinticinco, por el culo te la hinco!!
> 
> 
> Conclusión de tu mensaje: No es estafa



Te faltó decir el "no homo", pirata jaja


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086234



Por favor, ¿para cuando el pantallazo diario de la wallet esa que dices que es de JF, que es la única fuente de sus fondos y que lleva dos años vaciandose? 

Quedan un par de horas para el telediario, a ver si dura hoy. xd


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> claro que si Guarren para que no te aburras segun el egipcio son de un exchange que les da servicio y deja cientos de euros en las wallets porque si xD imagino que para mantenimiento ajajajajajaj
> 
> a este poncí le queda poco mira los balances
> 
> ...




échale un ojo Guarren, así no te crees mis capturas si no lo que ven tus ojos el 80% del capital que han llegado a tener ya es humo =*


el egipcio anda cambiándose los pañales ?


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Hay Guarren ahora eres la vieja del visillo?
> 
> no esperaba esto de ti, ya sabes que al principio también creí en tu ingenuidad, se que no es inexistente, de ahí mi aprensión por que te estafasen pero después de conocerte un poco mas por lo que aquí has contado, si te estafan yo que me alegro.
> 
> ...



¿Qué te alegras que me estafen? Se te ve buena gente. Pero vamos, tampoco es que me sorprenda.

Y si pasase eso.. bueno, entra dentro de las probabilidades. Yo sabía a lo que venía. Y como yo metí lo que podía permitirme, no me afectará en mi vida diaria.

40 días de penitencia para el 22 de julio. 

Deseame lo peor, yo también te lo desearía a tí.


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

estan sembrados ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086425
> 
> 
> estan sembrados ^^
> ...



¿Ese es el grupo oficial? Es que dijiste que te habían echado por trol y FUD... ay Pinocho.... 

¿otro renuncio más? 

¿Cuántos más?


----------



## drstrangelove (11 Jun 2022)

Este tipo de estafas se ven venir de lejos: rentabilidades del 150%, ya claro, ¿y porque no hay grandes bancos ni fondos de inversión detrás? ¿Por qué se lo ofrecen a cualquier mindunguis? Blanco y en botella...


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Ese es el grupo oficial? Es que dijiste que te habían echado por trol y FUD... ay Pinocho....
> 
> ¿otro renuncio más?
> 
> ¿Cuántos más?



si vas a ser mas tonto de lo que pensaba,
yo te cuento lo que hay no estoy en casi ningún grupo oficial porque me echaron para que no capture sus miserias SI.

pero como bien sabes para ponzear han de llegar a mucha gente y mas despues de 2 años, por lo que existen nose ni cuantos Grupos "oficiales de JF"

de los oficiales me han echado por eso solo ves el @ 




lo que dicen los otros "HIMBERSORES" TE LA SUDA NO?¿ PARECEN ALGO MAS CRITICOS CON EL PONZI QUE TU piden datos oficiales y poco les falta para pedir una auditoria ajajajjajaa

Estas pasando de sectario a fanático. 
que el árbol no te tape el bosque Guarren


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Este tipo de estafas se ven venir de lejos: rentabilidades del 150%, ya claro, ¿y porque no hay grandes bancos ni fondos de inversión detrás? ¿Por qué se lo ofrecen a cualquier mindunguis? Blanco y en botella...



El mindundi creador de ese video también ha metido pasta en JF. 

Minuto 11.15. 

A ver si se aclara. ¿Está advirtiendo de una estafa en la que se confiesa partícipe? ¿En qué lugar le deja eso? ¿Promotor de estafa?


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> El mindundi creador de ese video también ha metido pasta en JF.
> 
> Minuto 11.15.
> 
> A ver si se aclara. ¿Está advirtiendo de una estafa en la que se confiesa partícipe? ¿En qué lugar le deja eso? ¿Promotor de estafa?



en un lugar algo mas noble que el tuyo, para serte sincero.

eso si de nivel moral andáis parecido eso es cierto.



anda Guarren pasa buen día =*


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> si vas a ser mas tonto de lo que pensaba,
> yo te cuento lo que hay no estoy en casi ningún grupo oficial porque me echaron para que no capture sus miserias SI.
> 
> pero como bien sabes para ponzear han de llegar a mucha gente y mas despues de 2 años, por lo que existen nose ni cuantos Grupos "oficiales de JF"
> ...



Pero Pinocho, que ya te he dicho que me parece genial que trolees, es lo que se espera de un detractor.

AMIGOS,,, siempre (100pre) TENEIS que RECORDAR que @Ernest77 somos TDS (todos) y que las NORMAS son CALRAS UN (1) usuario, UNA (1) CEUNTA

Voy a comprar una acción de ZARA y les voy a pedir que me de una gira por las fábricas. 

A ver quién es el tonto.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Te faltó decir el "no homo", pirata jaja



No faltó nada, a diferencia que tú tengo claro lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Noctis (11 Jun 2022)

jeje que bien, otro poncero nuevo, cada vez son más. Putos estafadores, y lo peor es que cuando pete ya no se os volverá a ver.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Por favor, ¿para cuando el pantallazo diario de la wallet esa que dices que es de JF, que es la única fuente de sus fondos y que lleva dos años vaciandose?
> 
> Quedan un par de horas para el telediario, a ver si dura hoy. xd



Hostia! Tronco si es que eres tontísimo, das mucha más información de la que te gustaría dar y dejas claro en qué posición estás en PonziFields, debe de ser cosas de los estafadores y los idiotas de los estafados, otros que dan la información suficiente como para que hasta un chimpancé pueda rastrear las Wallet de PonziFields... imagínate lo fácil que lo ponéis que las encontré yo que soy tonto, no tan tonto como tú, pero si mazo tonto.

Por cierto si piensas que soy otro usuario de este foro estás otra vez demostrando lo tontísimo que eres.

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Hostia! Tronco si es que eres tontísimo, das mucha más información de la que te gustaría dar y dejas claro en qué posición estás en PonziFields, debe de ser cosas de los estafadores y los idiotas de los estafados, otros que dan la información suficiente como para que hasta un chimpancé pueda rastrear las Wallet de PonziFields... imagínate lo fácil que lo ponéis que las encontré yo que soy tonto, no tan tonto como tú, pero si mazo tonto.
> 
> Por cierto si piensas que soy otro usuario de este foro estás otra vez demostrando lo tontísimo que eres.
> 
> Un saludo!



Pero hombre, encima que damos tema de conversación a los que no tenéis vida.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Estas pasando de sectario a fanático.
> que el árbol no te tape el bosque Guarren



UN(1) árbol tiene muchas RAMAS. Y estas a su vez, varias HOJAS. Puedes arrancar una hoja, puedes cortar una rama, puedes podarlo entero, pero el ARBOL seguirá ahí.

Cuando vas a un(1) BOSQUE, ves a su vez MUCHOS árboles. Pero sabes que NO todos son iguales, a lo sumo muy PARECIDOS. Y te puede entrar el ataque, y talarlos casi todos, pero NUNCA habrás acabado con el bosque entero.

Por eso, la próxima vez mejor pregúntate: pERO CAUNTOS ARBOLES TIENE ESTE BOSQUE????

Tal vez no te pienso pero no te olvido
Tal vez yo te extraño pero no lo digo
Tal vez no cumplí nada de lo que juré

AMIGO son tantas las veces que he intentado MENCIONARTE sin éxito maldita sea la HORA en la que elegiste un nick con ESPACIOS sé que hay una forma de evitarlo pero me da PEREZA en fin no sabes las menciones que te pierdes hasta que te pones ese NICK en fin ya no sé ni lo que digo creo que me voy a ir a LLORAR de la IMPOTENCIA.


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pero hombre, encima que damos tema de conversación a los que no tenéis vida.



Igual el que tiene poca vida mas haya de este foro y este ponzi ,las lumis y los excesos que no te podrías permitir con tus capacidades reales y por ello inviertes en ponzis, háztelo mirar Guarren

de un tipo del que no deberías haber aprendido nada, te gusta recurrir a una de sus tácticas mas rastreas =*

Principio de la transposición. Cargar sobre el adversario los propios errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. “Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan”


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Igual el que tiene poca vida mas haya de este foro y este ponzi ,las lumis y los excesos que no te podrías permitir con tus capacidades reales y por ello inviertes en ponzis, háztelo mirar Guarren
> 
> de un tipo del que no deberías haber aprendido nada, te gusta recurrir a una de sus tácticas mas rastreas =*
> 
> Principio de la transposición. Cargar sobre el adversario los propios errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. “Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan”



Tu argumentación de niño de 10 años te ha dejado en evidencia TANTAS veces, pero ya veo que estas acostumbrado y lo llevas bien. Conocer tus propias limitaciones y llevarlo con deportividad es muy importante y siempre es digno de admiración.

AMIGO deja los porros ya te lo he dicho más (+) veces


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pero hombre, encima que damos tema de conversación a los que no tenéis vida.



Lo que decía, eres tontísimo.

Dice eso un tío que no deja pasar una hora en contestar a un mensaje en este hilo, el chiste se cuenta solo.

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Lo que decía, eres tontísimo.
> 
> Dice eso un tío que no deja pasar una hora en contestar a un mensaje en este hilo, el chiste se cuenta solo.
> 
> Un saludo!



Pobrecito, me das pena.

Pero hay que respetar a todos los colectivos y más si son discapacitados mentales.

Un saludo amigo.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> jeje que bien, otro poncero nuevo, cada vez son más. Putos estafadores, y lo peor es que cuando pete ya no se os volverá a ver.



Si no sabes ¿para qué abres la boca?


----------



## Noctis (11 Jun 2022)

Que si que si, espero que cuando pete, regreséis por aquí.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Que si que si, espero que cuando pete, regreséis por aquí.



No es de tu incumbencia.

Pd. Si sabes cuando va a petar, por favor, compártelo con todos, iluminati.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (11 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pobrecito, me das pena.
> 
> Pero hay que respetar a todos los colectivos y más si son discapacitados mentales.
> 
> Un saludo amigo.



Buena argumento de niño de 10 años

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Buena argumento de niño de 10 años
> 
> Un saludo!



Ilustrum0
Forero Paco Demier · 31
Desde 1 Abr 2022


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jun 2022)

Guarren esta que tira la casa por la venta ya se la suda su papel y mantener las formas, el ponzi a muerto.

va a ser muy difícil que después de lo de Bafin solucionen el ponzi xD 
Y AHORA ES CUANDO GUARREN ATACA Y SE HACE LA VISTIMA!


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren esta que tira la casa por la venta ya se la suda su papel y mantener las formas, el ponzi a muerto.
> 
> va a ser muy difícil que después de lo de Bafin solucionen el ponzi xD
> Y AHORA ES CUANDO GUARREN ATACA Y SE HACE LA VISTIMA!



A ver si lo adivino. Fin de semana y toca lo siguiente.

"Ya queda menos, la caída es inminente, las cuentas están temblando, se acerca el fin, vamos a morir..."

Tienes que ampliar el repertorio de frases apocalípticas, las anteriores están muy manidas.

Y como hace Mr. 20000 mensajes rematarlo con la coletilla 

- me puedo equivocar 
- todo es posible 

Que ya nos conocemos Pinocho.

Si no te mojas para dar la fecha del FIN de JF, como para creerte ahora.

Menos mal que los foreros de BIEN pasamos de asustaviejas.

En pocos minutos, 39 días y contando.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ilustrum0
> Forero Paco Demier · 31
> Desde 1 Abr 2022




"alexdevigo"


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Cuando le preguntas a un detractor de JF cuando va a petar te suelta esto.
@Ernest77 lleva dos años y gracias a este hilo ya son legión.


----------



## finanzasmanu (12 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77) Y COMPAÑIA*​ 
esta mentira DE QUE BAFIN HABIA APROBADO A JF que lleváis días machacando es mucho mas redflag que todo lo previo Guarren!

*PINOCHO, tranquilo, no te corras todavía. **La nota interna de JF lo que venia a decir es que el tema del Bafin estaba solucionado y que se han levantado todas las restricciones.*

*A partir de ahora, los usuarios alemanes pueden volver a crecer sin restricciones.
Todas las restricciones se levantan a partir de hoy (26/05/2022). El bufete de abogados de Juicyfields dio el visto bueno hoy.

A partir del 7 de marzo de 2022, los nuevos usuarios residentes en Alemania, cuando se registraban le aparecía una advertencia "*REVISADO POR BAFIN" y en los términos y condiciones de JF, se le prohibían comprar a los nuevos usuarios alemanes desde esa fecha.

Cualquiera que se haya registrado desde Alemania desde el 7 de marzo de 2022 hasta el 26/05/2022, lo hizo en contra de la solicitud de BaFin y en contra de las condiciones de JuicyFields.

A partir del 26/05/2022 ya esta solucionado y ya no hay ningún problema, ni aparece la advertencia "*REVISADO POR BAFIN"

SI NO SABES INTERPRETA EL TEXTO PUBLICADO EN LA WEB DE BAFIN, ES TU PROBLEMA, LÉELO VARIAS VECES E INFÓRMATE BIEN DE CUALES SON LAS COMPETENCIAS DEL BAFIN.*

*BAFIN **VERIFICA SI JF OFRECE UN PRODUCTO FINANCIERO**, **SI SE DEDICA AL NEGOCIO DE DEPÓSITOS Y SI OPERA UN NEGOCIO DE TRANSFERENCIAS**, POR ESO PINOCHO ME PARTO CON TUS CAPTURAS DE WALLET, NO PERTENECEN A JF SINO A UN BROKER QUE ES EL QUE SE ENCARGA DE MOVER LA PASTA, NO SON PROPIEDAD DE JF NI OFICIALMENTE NINGUNO DE LOS IMPORTES QUE PAGAN LOS USUARIOS DE JF A TRAVÉS DE SU PLATAFORMA.*

haztelo mirar anda ....el egipcio bastante tiene con no cagarse encima....por cierto la wallet otra ve temblando
Como diría el egipcio el ETH fluctuando aunque a la inversa de su apuesta a mi parecer...

*Presta mas atención PINOCHO, apúntate este verano a unas clases de comprensión lectora y la cagaras menos, fíjate en mi mensaje*




*YO CREO QUE LO DEJE BIEN CLARO, "INCLUSO CREO QUE EN JUNIO Y JULIO VEREMOS LOS PRECIOS DE ETH MAS BAJOS", ME PARECE QUE NO ME EQUIVOQUE, INCLUSO ME ATREVÍ A DECIR QUE A PARTIR DE AGOSTO, EL PRECIO PODRÍA REBASAR LOS 2K.

YO CREO QUE MI PREDICCIÓN ESTA MUCHO MAS ACERTADAS QUE LAS TUYAS.    Y TRANQUILO QUE NO ME CAGO ENCIMA, CON LOS CRIPTOACTIVOS VOY A LARGO PLAZO, ES MAS, AHORA ESTOY COMPRANDO TODO LO QUE PUEDO. *

claro que si Guarren para que no te aburras segun el egipcio son de un exchange que les da servicio y deja cientos de euros en las wallets porque si xD imagino que para mantenimiento ajajajajajaj

*YO NO HE DICHO QUE SEAN DE UN EXCHANGE, SI NO SABES DIFERENCIAR UN EXCHANGE DE UN BROKER, APAGA Y VAMONOS. VAS A SABER EL PORQUE DE LOS MOVIMIENTOS. *

a este poncí le queda poco mira los balances

*OTRA PREDICCIÓN!!!, PERO NO DICES CUANTOS DIAS ES EL "LE QUEDA POCO" O EL "SE ACERCA"    *

lo de la mentira que contabas el otro día de bafin ya tal.
Pd entonces eso de que ya estaba operativo la entrada de inversores alemanes que dijo JF?

*  RESPUESTA DE JF SOBRE BAFIN LOL*




*El mensaje de JF es correcto, YA FUE SOLUCIONADO*

*En resumen
, BaFin ha llegado a la conclusión de que** Juicyfields no afecta al mercado financiero con el servicio que ofrece.*

*Por lo tanto, no es necesario ningún prospecto. **El tema de BaFin fue solucionado.

Bafin no ha aprobado ni permitido un folleto o una hoja de información para Juicy Holdings BV**, simplemente porque no la necesita para el servicio que ofrece JF.*

*Las inversiones en Alemania no pueden ofrecerse al público sin la publicación de un folleto de venta previamente aprobado por BaFin**, PERO COMO BAFIN NO HA PODIDO DEMOSTRAR QUE LA PLATAFORMA DE JF OFRECE UN SERVICIO DE INVERSIONES, NO LE AFECTA.*

*En este sentido , BaFin también se refiere a sus advertencias sobre Juicy Holdings BV de febrero y marzo de 2022 , que siguen vigentes.** Esas advertencias **supongo **que son por el fondo no por la plataforma.*

*BaFin no ha aprobado las actividades de Juicy Holdings BV u otras empresas del Grupo Juicy, ni siquiera en virtud de la Ley de Supervisión de Servicios de Pago. **NO LAS HA APROBADO PORQUE, AL MENOS, LA PLATAFORMA NO NECESITA UN FOLLETO. *

*SI ESTO NO FUESE ASI**, LOS USUARIOS ALEMANES SEGUIRÍAN BLOQUEADOS.*

échale un ojo Guarren, así no te crees mis capturas si no lo que ven tus ojos el 80% del capital que han llegado a tener ya es humo =*
el egipcio anda cambiándose los pañales ?

*CUANTO TE QUEDA POR APRENDER, ESTAS MUY VERDE PINOCHO.*

*SIGUE HACIÉNDONOS REÍR *


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77) Y COMPAÑIA*​
> esta mentira DE QUE BAFIN HABIA APROBADO A JF que lleváis días machacando es mucho mas redflag que todo lo previo Guarren!
> 
> *PINOCHO, tranquilo, no te corras todavía. **La nota interna de JF lo que venia a decir es que el tema del Bafin estaba solucionado y que se han levantado todas las restricciones.*
> ...



TU eres retrasado....

aprende a leer, me das pena egipcio intentar darle la vuelta a semejante lio, =*

suerte



jf no tiene permiso ni siquiera para hacer el servicio de pagos! paleto!








Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de





egipcio segun tu baja para subir, porque no aprovechar esos movimiento? xD anda cámbiate el pañal que huele




ya han perdido mas del 55% del valor del ETH que tenian apalancado en la wallet









0x204c7c3F4Db340e49963a1bBCe07fef256d36E6F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> TU eres retrasado....
> 
> aprende a leer, me das pena egipcio intentar darle la vuelta a semejante lio, =*
> 
> ...



*Pensaba que te tomabas el domingo libre para dejar de hacer el ridículo, pero veo que sigues en la brecha. 

Bien por tí. 

Muchas gracias por hacernos más llevaderos los días de espera para cobrar.*


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jun 2022)

lo raro eres tu que por cuatro duros que te paga el ponzi, te desvives a las 2 de la mañana escribiendo aqui tus tontadas mano a mano con el egipcio....

se ve que tu vida es muy entretenida Guarren, Ces´t la vie.













Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo raro eres tu que por cuatro duros que te paga el ponzi, te desvives a las 2 de la mañana escribiendo aqui tus tontadas mano a mano con el egipcio....
> 
> se ve que tu vida es muy entretenida Guarren, Ces´t la vie.



*Pero hombre, volver de marcha y mientras me duermo ver tus tonterías y las de otros es algo IMPAGABLE. 

No tengo un charo que me diga ven aquí o allá o sácame de paseo. Por eso tengo dinero para meter en Ponzis y tiempo para escribir a cualquier hora. Si tú tienes una, pues mala suerte. *

Deberías cambiar tu firma y poner algo así como

*"ORGULLOSO DE NO GANAR DINERO CON JF DESDE 2020"*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77) Y COMPAÑIA*​
> esta mentira DE QUE BAFIN HABIA APROBADO A JF que lleváis días machacando es mucho mas redflag que todo lo previo Guarren!
> 
> *PINOCHO, tranquilo, no te corras todavía. **La nota interna de JF lo que venia a decir es que el tema del Bafin estaba solucionado y que se han levantado todas las restricciones.*
> ...




Curioso como los dos estafadores o promotores de PonziFields en este foro acusan a los demás de no tener comprensión lectora, de tener argumentaciones de niños de 10 años, de no saber invertir, de lo que les queda por aprender y demás movidas.... Se piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.

Defendiendo de la manera que lo hacéis a PonziFields sin aportar pruebas de que es 100% legal y fiable, intentando tergiversar las pruebas que demuestran que cuanto menos PonziFields no es 100% fiable e intentando engañar a los que leen este hilo dejáis claro que o trabajáis para PonziFields o sois grandes promotores de la estafa, dejáis ver vuestros intereses más de lo que os gustaría... No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta en qué posición estáis. 


Un saludo!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

Hay que ver que dejo el hilo solito unos dias y ya me pisais las cositas divertidas



Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087496
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ea, que a 10 de JUNIO Bafin sigue pronunciándose claramente. ¿Qué respuesta da Juicyfields a todo ésto?

PS: Verás cuando los de los paises bajos empiecen a apretar...


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Curioso como los dos estafadores o promotores de PonziFields en este foro acusan a los demás de no tener comprensión lectora, de tener argumentaciones de niños de 10 años, de no saber invertir, de lo que les queda por aprender y demás movidas.... Se piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
> 
> Defendiendo de la manera que lo hacéis a PonziFields sin aportar pruebas de que es 100% legal y fiable, intentando tergiversar las pruebas que demuestran que cuanto menos PonziFields no es 100% fiable e intentando engañar a los que leen este hilo dejáis claro que o trabajáis para PonziFields o sois grandes promotores de la estafa, dejáis ver vuestros intereses más de lo que os gustaría... No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta en qué posición estáis.
> 
> ...



Espera espera, a ver si me aclaro.

¿Yo pongo X dinero en JF esperando un rendimiento y pretendes que los pongamos a parir? ¿Te estás leyendo? 

Mira macho, pon todos los argumentos que quieras en este hilo y que los lectores decidan. A nadie se ĺe ha puesto una pistola en la cabeza para invertir.

Si después de leer este hilo hay gente que quiere intentarlo, ¿qué vas a hacer al respecto para impedirlo? 

Tu compañero @Ernest77 lo tiene muy claro, desearles que lo pierdan todo y regocijarse. 

Lleva casi dos años quebrando JF semana tras semana. Con que aguante 6 semanas más, a mí ya me sirve.

Yo deseo poder cobrar y conmigo todos los que han confiado en JF.

Solo nos queda que transcurra el tiempo y ver en qué termina todo esto.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay que ver que dejo el hilo solito unos dias y ya me pisais las cositas divertidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, bienvenido a tu casa. 

No digas que no has venido por el hilo porque los "zanx" (con días y horas registradas) a los comentarios de los detractores de JF no mienten. 

Te hemos estado cuidando el hilo para que no tengas que upearlo con noticias refritas. 

Veo que vienes con estilo youtuber, "se vienen cositas".

Cualquier aportación novedosa siempre es bienvenida. Lo dicho, ponte cómodo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pero hombre, bienvenido a tu casa.
> 
> No digas que no has venido por el hilo porque los "zanx" (con días y horas registradas) a los comentarios de los detractores de JF no mienten.
> 
> ...



No he dicho "no he venido al hilo" sino "he dejado al hilo solito", osea, literalmente, no he escrito nada en el hilo. 

Pero bueno, no sería la primera vez que tratas de desviar sobre lo obvio, así que te agradecería que no trates ooooootra vez mas de tergiversar lo que digo, y sobre todo lo que no digo.

Te tenía que responder a tu última respuesta a mi último escrito pero no he podido, porque escribir es mas costoso que leer. Eso es todo.

PS: Te invito a copiar a pegar alguna vez, no en éste hilo, sino en cualquier intervención en cualquiera de mis 20k mensajes, donde yo jamás haya usado la terminología "se vienen cositas". Con un solo mensaje me sobra.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No he dicho "no he venido al hilo" sino "he dejado al hilo solito", osea, literalmente, no he escrito nada en el hilo.
> 
> Pero bueno, no sería la primera vez que tratas de desviar sobre lo obvio, así que te agradecería que no trates ooooootra vez mas de tergiversar lo que digo, y sobre todo lo que no digo.
> 
> ...



No te lo tomes tan a pecho hombre, si este no es un hilo serio. 

Es como un bar donde se juntan los del Madrid y los del Barcelona y venimos increparnos "de buen rollo".

Primeras 100 páginas del hilo, a ver si llegamos a las 200. Creo que para antes de Navidades llegamos. 

A menos que JF pete, dado que en ese caso no tendrá objeto el hilo y carecerá de interés para mí y para todos en realidad.

Pd. Avisa cuando te vayas de vacaciones para cuidarte el hilo.


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te lo tomes tan a pecho hombre, si este no es un hilo serio.
> 
> Es como un bar donde se juntan los del Madrid y los del Barcelona y venimos increparnos "de buen rollo".
> 
> ...



lo que no es serio es este PONZI!
que menos que salir a dar la cara después de la chapada que les ha metido BAFIN,
que van a tranquilizaros con cuatro soflamas vagas en un correo?

deberían salir a dar la cara y explicar la cagada que se han pegado, aun siendo un ponzi si quieren sobrevivir han de tener credibilidad.....parece que gestionan las cosas como sus "inversiones" en ETH

Los grupos ya están ardiendo, con suposiciones de los webmasters porque nadie de la empresa sale a dar la cara


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo que no es serio es este PONZI!
> que menos que salir a dar la cara después de la chapada que les ha metido BAFIN,
> que van a tranquilizaros con cuatro soflamas vagas en un correo?
> 
> ...



Mira macho, si crees que puedes hacerlo mejor que ellos echa tu CV a hr@juicyfields.io

Los grupos arden, ¿y? También ardían cuando la página estuvo caída.

¿Sabes lo que pasará? Nada.

- Los que se acojonen se saldrán con su pasta.
- Otros, al ver que cobran, seguirán.

Y dentro de unas semanas o meses, bastantes de los que se salieron por miedo, al ver que todo sigue funcionando, volverán al redil habiendo perdido tiempo de ganar pasta.

Al tiempo.

Y seguro que los que más ruido hacen tienen dos o tres plantas jaja. O a lo mejor son trols. Ya sabemos que algunos estáis de camuflaje en los grupos de telegram.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te lo tomes tan a pecho hombre, si este no es un hilo serio.
> 
> Es como un bar donde se juntan los del Madrid y los del Barcelona y venimos increparnos "de buen rollo".
> 
> ...



Vendrás tú a tomarte el hilo a cachondeo o a increpar "de buen rollo". Yo no. *De hecho, tu vienes aqui de promotor.*

Trato de decir la verdad increpando el argumento, no la persona. Pero al mismo tiempo, en el curso de decir la verdad, si digo que promocionas Juicyfields, y a dia de hoy Juicyfields sigue fallando en su demostración de que no es una Ponzi...pues blanco y en botella.

Yo no vengo aqui de buen rollo. Vengo a tratar de ayudar a otros a no caer en una (presunta, mil veces repetida) Ponzi. Tú vienes a promoverla. Y BaFin parece que esta mas deacuerdo conmigo que contigo, a menos de momento.


----------



## finanzasmanu (12 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​
TU eres retrasado....
aprende a leer, me das pena egipcio intentar darle la vuelta a semejante lio, =*
suerte

*No soy retrasado como tu insinúas, **tal vez tengo información que tu no tienes**.

Léelo literalmente lo que dice, te lo explique en mi anterior mensaje.*

*En principio, las inversiones en Alemania no pueden ofrecerse al público sin la publicación de un folleto de venta previamente aprobado por BaFin . *

*ESO LO ENTIENDES???? ESO SE SABE Y ES LO QUE SUPERVISA EL BAFIN, CREO QUE HASTA AHÍ SE ENTIENDE. 
DICE CLARAMENTE **INVERSIONES**.

JF NO ES UN EMISOR DE INVERSIONES*

*En este sentido , BaFin también se refiere a sus advertencias sobre Juicy Holdings BV de febrero y marzo de 2022 , que siguen vigentes.*

*SEGUIMOS, *

*EN FEBRERO DE 2022, BAFIN TENIA INDICIOS QUE JF OFRECÍA INVERSIONES DE CAPITAL EN FORMA DE INVERSIONES PLANTAS DE CANNABIS.*
*AUNQUE SIGA VIGENTE, **COMO NO HA PODIDO DEMOSTRARLO**, HA TENIDO QUE ELIMINAR LAS RESTRICCIONES A LOS USUARIOS ALEMANES DE JF.*

*EN MARZO DE 2022, BAFIN TENIA INDICIOS QUE JF OFRECÍA INVERSIONES EN FORMA DE PRESTAMOS SUBORDINADOS.*

*AUNQUE SIGA VIGENTE, **COMO NO HA PODIDO DEMOSTRARLO,** HA TENIDO QUE ELIMINAR LAS RESTRICCIONES A LOS USUARIOS ALEMANES DE JF.*

*BaFin no ha aprobado las actividades de Juicy Holdings BV u otras empresas del Grupo Juicy,*

*NO HA APROBADO LAS ACTIVIDADES DE JF PORQUE **BAFIN **SOLO **PUEDE APROBAR** ACTIVIDADES DE PRODUCTOS FINANCIEROS, DE NEGOCIOS DE DEPÓSITOS Y NEGOCIOS DE TRANSFERENCIAS. **ACTIVIDADES QUE JF NO EJERCE **Y BAFIN NO HA PODIDO PROBAR QUE LAS EJERZA.*

*ni siquiera en virtud de la Ley de Supervisión de Servicios de Pago.*

*EFECTIVAMENTE, PORQUE **JF NO OFRECE NINGÚN SERVICIO DE PAGO**, SINO QUE JF SOLO OFRECE UN SERVICIO DE GESTIÓN DE CULTIVOS Y LAS PLANTAS Y EL SERVICIO DE GESTIÓN DE CULTIVO LOS PROPORCIONA LOS SOCIOS DE JF.

SI NO ENTIENDES ESO, JAMÁS ENTENDERÁS EL TEXTO DEL BAFIN.

HAZTE UNA PREGUNTA, **PORQUE BAFIN A RETIRADO LAS RESTRICCIONES A LOS USUARIOS ALEMANES???*

*TE DOY UNA INFORMACIÓN QUE SEGURO QUE NO TIENES:*

*El resultado del examen mostró que de acuerdo con §1 párrafo 1 oración 2 No. 6 ZAG no se ingresará al negocio de transferencia de dinero. Esto significa que el cultivo electrónico sin restricciones es posible para todos los alemanes. Los términos y condiciones se han ajustado en consecuencia y el cultivador electrónico concluye un contrato válido basado en ellos. *

*HASTA AHÍ PUEDO LEER, PARA SABER MAS TENDRÍAS QUE FIRMAR UN NDA (ACUERDO DE NO DIVULGACIÓN)*

jf no tiene permiso ni siquiera para hacer el servicio de pagos! paleto!

*PINOCHO NO HAGAS MAS EL RIDÍCULO, PORQUE TE CREES QUE TE HE DICHO MAS DE UNA VEZ QUE ME RÍO DE TUS CAPTURAS DE WALLET, **PORQUE EL SERVICIO DE PAGOS LO HACE UN BROKER AUTORIZADO Y TIENE PERMISO PARA ELLO.*

*PINOCHO, CUANTO TE QUEDA POR APRENDER*

egipcio segun tu baja para subir, porque no aprovechar esos movimiento? xD anda cámbiate el pañal que huele

*PINOCHO, NECESITAS UNAS GAFAS, YA LO ESTOY APROVECHANDO, **TE LO DIJE EN EL ANTERIOR MENSAJE.



*

ya han perdido mas del 55% del valor del ETH que tenian apalancado en la wallet

*LOS INVERSORES PRINCIPIANTES COMO TU, ESA ES LA LECTURA QUE HACEN**, ENTRAN EN PÁNICO Y VENDEN PARA NO PERDERLO TODO, Y **LOS INVERSORES MAS EXPERIMENTADOS NOS APROVECHAMOS DE ESTA OPORTUNITA, CUANDO LOS PRECIOS ESTÁN BAJOS.*

*TRANQUILO QUE EL VALOR SUBIRÁ **PERO NO HOY O MAÑANA**. IGUAL QUE CUANDO LA BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA, LOS PRECIOS CAEN, LOS INVERSORES COMPRAN Y LUEGO SE RECUPERA EL VALOR Y CADA VEZ EL VALOR SERÁ MAYOR AUNQUE HAYAN CORRECCIONES.*

*SIGUE CAGANDOLA, TE GUSTA HACER EL RIDÍCULO.*


*RESPUESTA A Ilustrum0*​

Curioso como los dos estafadores o promotores de PonziFields en este foro acusan a los demás de no tener comprensión lectora, de tener argumentaciones de niños de 10 años, de no saber invertir, de lo que les queda por aprender y demás movidas.... Se piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.

Defendiendo de la manera que lo hacéis a PonziFields sin aportar pruebas de que es 100% legal y fiable, intentando tergiversar las pruebas que demuestran que cuanto menos PonziFields no es 100% fiable e intentando engañar a los que leen este hilo dejáis claro que o trabajáis para PonziFields o sois grandes promotores de la estafa, dejáis ver vuestros intereses más de lo que os gustaría... No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta en qué posición estáis

*NO TE ENTERAS, NO DEFIENDO A JF, **LO HE DICHO MUCHAS VECES**, TAMBIÉN QUE NADIE ENTRE SIN INFORMARSE NI VALORAR LAS CONSECUENCIAS Y QUE JF PUEDE DESAPARECER DE UN DIA PARA OTRO. *

*YO NO CONTRATARÍA A NINGÚN DEFENSOR Y PROMOTOR QUE DIGA ESO.*

*SI TU CREES QUE ESO ES DEFENDER A JF Y ENGAÑAR A LOS DEMÁS, PUES MUY BIEN, SIGUE CON TU CACAO MENTAL. YO LO VEO DE OTRO MODO, DESMENTIR TODAS TUS MENTIRAS, INFORMACIONES FALSAS Y TERGIVERSADAS.*

*OTRO ILUMINADO*


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Mira macho, si crees que puedes estafar mejor que ellos echa tu CV a hr@juicyfields.io
> 
> Los grupos arden, ¿y? También ardían cuando la página estuvo caída.
> 
> ...




Guarren el subconsciente te delata, están estafando. lo sabes les apoyas y ayudas,
eres un GUARREN!

AUNQUE LO EDITES LO HAS DICHO Y LO SABES



Pd: egipcio eres tonto. Ignored otra vez al rincón de pensar hasta que aprendas a leer.










Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



Veo lo tuyo y subo a:


Y resubo tu foto (con tu permiso) para que quede clarito:
Ver archivo adjunto 1087991


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vendrás tú a tomarte el hilo a cachondeo o a increpar "de buen rollo". Yo no. *De hecho, tu vienes aqui de promotor.*
> 
> Trato de decir la verdad increpando el argumento, no la persona. Pero al mismo tiempo, en el curso de decir la verdad, si digo que promocionas Juicyfields, y a dia de hoy Juicyfields sigue fallando en su demostración de que no es una Ponzi...pues blanco y en botella.
> 
> Yo no vengo aqui de buen rollo. Vengo a tratar de ayudar a otros a no caer en una (presunta, mil veces repetida) Ponzi. Tú vienes a promoverla. Y BaFin parece que esta mas deacuerdo conmigo que contigo, a menos de momento.



Venga, ya están las vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina. Jornada de verano, solecito, playita..., *¿tú crees que al españolito medio con la clavada de la gasolina, hoteles e inflación desmedida, en toda clase de bienes y servicios le queda pasta para otros menesteres?*

En cualquier caso con *102 *páginas de hilo, quien se quiera haber informado, *con seguridad lo ha hecho. Y si se mete, lo hará a su cuenta y riesgo.*

Si te has molestado en leer mensajes anteriores, creo que el usuario ************ ha explicado de forma meridianamente clara en que ha quedado ese asunto.

*Vamos a darle un voto de confianza a los amables lectores del hilo y que saquen sus conclusiones.*

Pero sabes que el mensaje anti JF se va *DEBILITANDO* conforme pasan los meses ya que el lector que haya visto "que viene el lobo" en *febrero *y vea que estamos ya casi en *julio y AQUÍ NO HA PASADO NADA, pensará que ha perdido de ganar pasta por culpa de fiarse de quien no debía.

Imagínate cuando estemos EN SEPTIEMBRE, OCTUBRE, NOVIEMBRE, DICIEMBRE....*


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren el subconsciente te delata, están estafando. lo sabes les apoyas y ayudas,
> eres un GUARREN!
> 
> AUNQUE LO EDITES LO HAS DICHO Y LO SABES
> ...



Si si lo escribí, y lo edité porque me dí cuenta que no captarías la ironía. *Y efectivamente así ha sido.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Venga, ya están las vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina. Jornada de verano, solecito, playita..., *¿tú crees que al españolito medio con la clavada de la gasolina, hoteles e inflación desmedida, en toda clase de bienes y servicios le queda pasta para otros menesteres?*
> 
> En cualquier caso con *102 *páginas de hilo, quien se quiera haber informado, *con seguridad lo ha hecho. Y si se mete, lo hará a su cuenta y riesgo.*
> 
> ...



¿Ya ha aprobado BaFin a Juicyfields? ¿O ha sido la CNMV? ¿Todavía no? Esperemos pues...


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Ya ha aprobado BaFin a Juicyfields? ¿O ha sido la CNMV? ¿Todavía no? Esperemos pues...



Volvemos al bucle, ya da pereza hasta contestar. Si quieres esperar pues espera y toma asiento. El de la foto es uno que decía en 2020 que JF era un Ponzi. Dijo que iba a esperar a que dejase de pagar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Volvemos al bucle, ya da pereza hasta contestar. Si quieres esperar pues espera y toma asiento. El de la foto es uno que decía en 2020 que JF era un Ponzi. Dijo que iba a esperar a que dejase de pagar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088027



Curioso, el mismo bucle tuyo enfocándo en cada vez que ganas dinero pero evitando hablar de lo evidente:

*A DÍA DE HOY, ¿QUÉ ORGANISMO REGULADOR HA APROBADO A JUICYFIELDS? DE MOMENTO:*
*CNMV (Española)= NO
BAFIN (Alemana) = NO*
*FMA (Paises Bajos) = NO*


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Curioso, el mismo bucle tuyo enfocándo en cada vez que ganas dinero pero evitando hablar de lo evidente:
> 
> *A DÍA DE HOY, ¿QUÉ ORGANISMO REGULADOR HA APROBADO A JUICYFIELDS? DE MOMENTO:*
> *CNMV (Española)= NO
> ...



Y otra vez a la carga.... 
*¿Es legalmente exigible la inscripción en los citados organismos reguladores?*
*¿Da alguna garantía adicional a los usuarios la citada inscripción?
Su NO inscripción, ¿tiene alguna consecuencia práctica? ¿Multa? ¿Apercibimiento?

¿Tiene JF abierto algún procedimiento sancionador en algún sitio?

Seguro que muchos detractores habrán contactado con las autoridades de los citados países, ¿por que no se ha instado el cese de actividades de JF? *

*¿Será que no hay base legal para ello?

Aguardo una respuesta documentada. Gracias.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Y otra vez a la carga.... pregunto desde la ignoracia...
> *¿Es legalmente exigible la inscripción en los citados organismos reguladores?
> ¿Da alguna garantía adicional a los usuarios la citada inscripción?
> Su NO inscripción, ¿tiene alguna consecuencia práctica? ¿Multa? ¿Apercibimiento?
> ...



1. NO. Pero aporta protección.

2. SI. La CNMV tiene potestad para arbitrar, auditar, y sancionar.

3. SI. La CNMV puede multar a empresas que no cumplan. Por eso aporta protección. De hecho, lo ha hecho muchas veces.

*4. JF aún no tiene procedimiento sancionador porque la ponzi aún no ha explotado. De tenerlo (o cuando lo tenga), tú ya no estarías/estarás aqui. Tú no puedes sancionar a un ladrón que "vaya a robar". Pero, como te he dicho muchas veces, cuando ocurrá tu desapareceras, pues tu unica función en éste foro es la de atraer a "clientes". Eres un promotor.*

5. No hay base legal para castigar a nadie hasta que cometa un delito. El problema es que, con las Ponzis, para cuando llegue el castigo los últimos habrán perdido su dinero.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. NO. Pero aporta protección.
> 
> 2. SI. La CNMV tiene potestad para arbitrar, auditar, y sancionar.
> 
> ...



1. ¿Protección? Lo dudo. Los afectados por la salida a bolsa de Bankia intentaron demandar al Estado como responsable civil subsidiario por el papel de la CNMV y .... sorpresa, se comieron un mojón

El Consejo de Estado exime de responsabilidad patrimonial al supervisor por entender que cumplió escrupulosamente todos los requerimientos que exige la ley.

2. Pues pareciera que está haciendo dejación de funciones, porque si lo más que puede hacer es colgar un pdf en su web.... Os puse el enlace para denunciar a JF directamente a la CNMV, cuando quieras lo busco y lo pongo otra vez.

3. Pues parece que la CNMV no está ejerciendo su potestad sancionadora. Si hay una legislación sobre inversiones, mercado de valores.... y aquí se dice que JF debería estar regulado, la CNMV debería, de oficio, realizar las actuaciones necesarias para su regularización. Y si no las hace, por algo será.

4 y 5. A ver si nos aclaramos, *¿un Ponzi no es un Ponzi hasta que explota? Si para vosotros es tan EVIDENTE y PALMARIO, ¿por qué no lo es para las autoridades? Tenía entendido que el Código Penal, al menos en España, tiene tipificados los delitos de proposición y conspiración para delinquir.

Quizás si váis a COMISARÍA o al JUZGADO más CERCANO podáis rascar algo por ahí. Cuando vayáis por favor, colgad pantallazo de la denuncia.*


----------



## crocodile (12 Jun 2022)

La CNMV no eran esos que decian que el banco popular era una entidad sólida poco antes de que estallara?, Muy fiables si.
Esos pollos si no pagas impuestos en España no te van a dar su visto bueno nunca.


----------



## Noctis (13 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La CNMV no eran esos que decian que el banco popular era una entidad sólida poco antes de que estallara?, Muy fiables si.
> Esos pollos si no pagas impuestos en España no te van a dar su visto bueno nunca.



Los trámites a la CNMV cuestan dinero pero ganas confianza con los inversores, por eso se hace, no tiene nada que ver con los impuestos. Lo del banco popular me temo que tienes poca idea, si lo comparas con esto. Porque las cuentas estaban bien realizadas pero había mucho riesgo para el poco Patrimonio Neto que tenia el Popular, a la mínima que la morosidad subiese se iban a tomar por culo, cosa que ocurrió. Pero las auditorias reflejan que no haya nada raro en las cuentas (raro me refiero a engaño) no al riesgo que tenga la empresa.


----------



## bralmu (13 Jun 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Los trámites a la CNMV cuestan dinero pero ganas confianza con los inversores, por eso se hace, no tiene nada que ver con los impuestos. Lo del banco popular me temo que tienes poca idea, si lo comparas con esto. Porque las cuentas estaban bien realizadas pero había mucho riesgo para el poco Patrimonio Neto que tenia el Popular, a la mínima que la morosidad subiese se iban a tomar por culo, cosa que ocurrió. Pero las auditorias reflejan que no haya nada raro en las cuentas (raro me refiero a engaño) no al riesgo que tenga la empresa.



Independientemente de la CNMV.

Empresa (o individuo) que pide prestado a un 10%+ mensual = pufo, quiebra inminente

Cuánto dinero debe la empresa? Juicy Holdings B.V. Netherlands ha presentado cuentas anuales en el registro mercantil? Qué datos han presentado?

PD: El ponzi bro sigue con su librillo poncero. Ahora dirá que la CNMV una vez se equivocó y por tanto no sirve de nada y se centrará en eso. Si le dices que su coche está hecho una mierda y que no ha pasado la itv, te dirá que la itv de villalanga de los mormones el 18 de marzo de 1997 se equivocó con un opel corsa y por tanto no sirve de nada, que no tiene importancia que no pase la itv. A su coche aplicarán todas las excepciones a lo normal.

Estáis ante una persona que probablemente está en paro o participa en JF con miles o decenas de miles de euros. Más que nada por lo que se esfuerza y lo importante que es esto para él.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Los trámites a la CNMV cuestan dinero pero ganas confianza con los inversores, por eso se hace, no tiene nada que ver con los impuestos. Lo del banco popular me temo que tienes poca idea, si lo comparas con esto. Porque las cuentas estaban bien realizadas pero había mucho riesgo para el poco Patrimonio Neto que tenia el Popular, a la mínima que la morosidad subiese se iban a tomar por culo, cosa que ocurrió. Pero las auditorias reflejan que no haya nada raro en las cuentas (raro me refiero a engaño) no al riesgo que tenga la empresa.



La gestión del Popular fue pésima y las cuentas falseadas. La imagen fiel de las cuentas se la pasaron por el forro de los XXXXX

Y aquí las fuentes.

El TS ratifica la multa por la auditoría de PwC al Popular tras la fusión con Pastor

Y aquí la sanción en el BOE

Resolución de 25 de abril de 2018, del Instituto de Contabilidad y Auditoría de Cuentas, por la que se publican las sanciones por infracciones graves impuestas a la sociedad de auditoría de cuentas PriceWaterhouseCoopers Auditores, SL y a su socio auditor don Jose María Sanz Olmeda.

Pongo las sanciones de un ejercicio, pero me consta que han sido varios.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Independientemente de la CNMV.
> 
> Empresa (o individuo) que pide prestado a un 10%+ mensual = pufo, quiebra inminente
> 
> ...



Google es tu amigo.

Ráscate el bolsillo y aquí tienes eso que pides. Enlace al registro mercantil de los Países Bajos.

Bedrijfsinformatie bestellen

Pd. Si me apuras, seguramente tenga más años cotizados que tú de edad.


----------



## finanzasmanu (13 Jun 2022)

*Solo sabéis repetir que la CNMV, el BAFIN, la FMA..... no han aprobado a JF, por lo visto o no sabéis que regulan esos organismos o no sabéis la actividad que realiza JF.

SON ORGANISMOS REGULADORES DE LOS MERCADOS DE VALORES Y FINANCIEROS, ES NORMAL QUE NO APRUEBEN A NINGUNA EMPRESA QUE NO DESARROLLEN ESAS ACTIVIDADES.*

*ES COMO DECIR QUE EL DIRECTOR DE UNA SUCURSAL FINANCIERA NO TIENE EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS, **ES PORQUE NO SE DEDICA A NINGUNA ACTIVIDAD QUE TENGA QUE MANIPULAR ALIMENTOS.*

*CUANDO ALGUNO DE ESOS ORGANISMOS **PUEDA PROBAR QUE JF SE DEDICA A LOS MERCADOS DE VALORES O ALGUNA ACTIVIDAD QUE ELLOS SUPERVISEN Y REGULEN**, LA COSA CAMBIA. COSA QUE A DIA DE HOY NO HA PASADO,** POR TANTO JF NO NECESITA NINGUNA APROBACIÓN DE ESOS ORGANISMOS.*

*A VER SI OS ENTERÁIS DE UNA VEZ.

Luego me acusáis de defensor o promotor de JF, pero es que ponéis cosas que no son. Y JF me la pela, pero hay muchos listillos que quieren contar la película como no es.

Esta claro que** estas rentabilidades no van a durar para siempre**, también esta la posibilidad que JF desaparezca de un día para otro y palmar la pasta que hay dentro, **todo es posible**, al igual que se convierta en una de las principales empresas en su sector, pero a día de hoy nadie de nosotros lo sabemos. **Por eso hay que tener en cuenta todas las posibilidades y solo entrar si estas dispuesto a correr esos riesgos a cambio de esas rentabilidades.*

*Yo creo que después de todos estos mensajes en este hilo, **la gente debe tenerlo claro y nadie va a entrar sin saber a que se expone.* 

*NO HAY INCAUTOS O PARDILLOS, COMO COMENTÁIS, POR ESO HAY QUE PONER LAS COSAS COMO SON, QUE YA SOMOS ADULTOS CREO YO.*


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

A ver si adivino. Hoy es lunes así que...

@Ernest77 mostrará el pantallazo diario de la wallet que dice que es la única fuente de fondos de JF y soltará que JF está a punto de petar porque las criptos se van al guano y bla bla bla.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jun 2022)

te traigo variado para que no te quejes,
1 pavo ya 13 días sin su dinero....JF empieza a generar impagos





el egipcio y sus predicciones TOP




aquí dos usuarios de la plataforma explicándose la wallet que dice el egipcio que no es de JF

y por la que tu tienes tanto interés cada vez que ves un volumen alto y ninguneas cuando le queda calderilla Guarren.


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te traigo variado para que no te quejes,
> 1 pavo ya 13 días sin su dinero....JF empieza a generar impagos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089140
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089141
> ...



A ver si me aclaro.

Si le damos credibilidad a esos pantallazos y una (1) persona tiene (1) una incidencia tu ya dices *EMPIEZAN LOS IMPAGOS. *

¿Habrá puesto el IBAN bien? ¿Habrá sacado una cantidad gorda y el banco se la ha retenido?

*PINOCHO, Se huele la DESESPERACIÓN en cada uno de tus mensajes.

Lo malo, es que ya no cuela. 

En febrero a lo mejor sí, pero los que no te han hecho caso ya han cobrado, y se lo han dicho a sus amigos, y están también cobrando. 

Dime como vas a parar esa bola de nieve escribiendo conjeturas en un hilo que nadie lee.*

Además. seguro que no te molesta que, llegado el momento, *cuelgue los cobros y extractos en su caso.

Para la plantita de @Oranjito ya nos encontramos en capilla, el 24 de junio. 
En 11 días veremos si soy un afortunado o también me veo afectado 
Apenas serán 70-80 eurillos, pero por haber metido 50 y no haber hecho nada, no hay queja.

Pd. Reza, pon velas negras, haz vudú, lo que sea, para que JF pete y así desaparezca del hilo.*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Espera espera, a ver si me aclaro.
> 
> ¿Yo pongo X dinero en JF esperando un rendimiento y pretendes que los pongamos a parir? ¿Te estás leyendo?
> 
> ...




No te pongas nervioso que no es bueno para la salud.

No me leo, escribo lo que pienso directamente y estoy seguro de ello, que pasa que tú tienes que revisar lo que escribes para ver si no das aún más información de la que ya estás dando? 

Si has dado más información de la que te gustaría no es mi culpa, tampoco te matirices mucho, ten en cuenta que es difícil ocultar el estar interesado en que la estafa continúe ya sea porque formas parte de los estafadores o porque eres un pedazo de basura humana que aprovecha las estafas montadas por otros para sacar beneficio de los idiotas que entran.

Un saludo!


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Mira macho, si crees que puedes hacerlo mejor que ellos echa tu CV a hr@juicyfields.io
> 
> Los grupos arden, ¿y? También ardían cuando la página estuvo caída.
> 
> ...




El mítico truco de marketing: "*Apúntate ya! Solo quedan 5 plazas disponibles" *

*"Regalo a las primeras 100 suscripciones"*

*" Limitamos el número máximo de plantas flash que puedes tener por usuario" *


Tranquilo no hay prisa para invertir, primero mejor informarse de dónde vas a meter tu dinero no vaya a ser que lo pierdas, ten en cuenta que por ganar menos no te vas a hacer pobre, pero por entrar en una estafa o en un proyecto insostenible si que te puedes hacer más pobre... Es una regla que siguen muchos inversores profesionales.


Si tú eres un simple inversor en *PonziFields* no entiendo porqué quieres meterle prisa en el cuerpo a la gente que venga a este foro a informarse a ver si *PonziFields* es fiable o no....
Según tú no tienes ningún interés oculto en *PonziFields*, pero la información que vas soltando en segundo plano no dice lo mismo, da la sensación de que tienes intereses "inexplicables" en que entre más gente a *PonziFields*, y cuanto antes mejor.


Los que tienen dos o tres "plantas" en *PonziFields* tienen menos derecho a opinar que tú? O es un intento de ridiculización como para restarles importancia?

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso que no es bueno para la salud.
> 
> No me leo, escribo lo que pienso directamente y estoy seguro de ello, que pasa que tú tienes que revisar lo que escribes para ver si no das aún más información de la que ya estás dando?
> 
> ...





Ilustrum0 dijo:


> El mítico truco de marketing: "*Apúntate ya! Solo quedan 5 plazas disponibles" *
> 
> *"Regalo a las primeras 100 suscripciones"*
> 
> ...



*Cuando me pongas PRUEBAS FEHACIENTES de que es una estafa, hablamos. Como no las hay te sales por la tangente...

Las autoridades de Alemania, Francia, Suiza, España, Colombia, Países Bajos, Sudáfrica... son unos INÚTILES que no ven una estafa cuando la tienen frente a sus ojos. Permiten que sus ciudadanos sean estafados con total impunidad.*

*Menos mal que estás tú para Salvarnos.*​
*Ya que EL SALVADOR ya está pillado por @Ernest77 , a tí te voy a poner EL REDENTOR.

Ale, ya estás tardando en ir al juzgado de guardia. CANSINO.*

Te recomiendo que te pongas en la firma

*"JUICYFIELDS ES UNA ESTAFA, DA IGUAL CUANDO LO LEAS"*​
De verdad que es que me tengo que reir leyéndoos pero vamos, es uno de los alicientes de participar. 

*Tú me insultas, yo cobro y todos contentos. Y así hasta que dure. 

En otro mensaje has dicho que no me tomo las uvas con JF, a ver si aciertas.*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A PINOCHO (Ernest77)*​
> TU eres retrasado....
> aprende a leer, me das pena egipcio intentar darle la vuelta a semejante lio, =*
> suerte
> ...



¿Por qué gritas tanto en los post? 

Por más que grites no vas a llevar más razón, solo demuestras que con tus post simplemente quieres acaparar más atención que el resto para intentar que la gente solo lea *tus post* *DEFENDIENDO* a *PonziFields Y OCULTANDO LA INFORMACIÓN QUE INDICA QUE EN PONZIFIELDS ALGO HUELE MAL. *


Eres el tío: "*No defiendo a PonziFields*, *pero defiendo a PonziFields, **lo he dicho muchas veces*"


Ya qué estás aquí ilumíname con tu sabiduría y explícame *dónde ha publicado la Bafin que ha retirado las restricciones a los alemanes? *porque por la información que yo tengo *esa afirmación solo viene de tu parte y de* *PONZIFIELDS**...*

Ya que soy muy tonto explícame también porqué si PONZIFIELDS no ejerce servicios de inversión y la Bafin no puede regularlos ni impedir que ofrezcan los servicios que sea que ofrezca PONZIFIELDS a los alemanes ¿Por qué la *Bafin* sigue teniendo vigentes los avisos de algo que es inservible? 

¿Qué sentido tiene según tú qué un *organismo regulador* que tenía ciertos indicios sobre PonziFields compruebe que "esté equivocado" pero *siga manteniendo dichos avisos**?*

Que soltando morralla por la boca (en este caso por el teclado) sin contestar con pruebas a lo que pregunta o alegan otros también distraigo yo a la gente, majete.


Por cierto, ¿Si tú tuvieras montado una *estafa como PONZIFIELDS* contratarías o permitirías a un webmasters que pone información que te perjudica al dejarte en evidencia?

*Para no pertenecer a PonziFields tienes mucha información confidencial que los demás no tenemos a no ser que firmemos un NDA...*

Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *Y OCULTANDO LA INFORMACIÓN QUE INDICA QUE EN PONZIFIELDS ALGO HUELE MAL. *



Primer paso: Te acercas a la comisaría o juzgado más cercano.
Segundo paso: Les dices lo siguiente.




Sin ninguna clase de pruebas, solo tu intuición femenina.

Tercer paso: Se ríen de tí y vienes al foro a llorar.

Por favor, sigue escribiendo. ERES UNA MINA.
@Ernest77 ya no hace la misma gracia que al principio.
@Oranjito desaparecido en combate
@David_St dep
@Paddy McAloon poniendo "rotodos" al final de cada frase

Pido perdón por las omisiones de GRANDES MIEMBROS del foro que han tenido a bien escribir en este hilo. 

*Eres la gran esperanza BLANCA. Necesitamos gente como tú.*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Cuando me pongas PRUEBAS FEHACIENTES de que es una estafa, hablamos. Como no las hay te sales por la tangente...
> 
> Las autoridades de Alemania, Francia, Suiza, España, Colombia, Países Bajos, Sudáfrica... son unos INÚTILES que no ven una estafa cuando la tienen frente a sus ojos. Permiten que sus ciudadanos sean estafados con total impunidad.*
> 
> ...



*Cuando me pongas PRUEBAS FEHACIENTES de que PONZIFIELDS es una empresa 100% legal y fiable, hablamos. Como no las hay te sales por la tangente*... Y das la sensación con tus mensajes de que te dedicas a captar a más gente para que entre al ponzi.

(Lo último lo he añadido yo, te lo digo por si no te dabas cuenta, de nada)


Las *pruebas* de que a día de hoy *PONZIFIELDS* *huele a caca* e indican al 99,99% que tiene pinta de *ponzi*, las tienes *en este hilo*, otra cosa es que no te interesen porque te joden el chiringuito de vivir de las estafas.

Si tanto te molesta que publiquemos esas pruebas, consigue y publica pruebas que demuestren que *PonziFields* es una empresa 100% legal y fiable, porque yo por más que busco solo encuentro datos que me demuestran que *PonziFields* a día de hoy huele a *estafa*, muy bien montada, pero *estafa* al fin y al cabo.

*"Si parece un pato, nada como un pato, y grazna como un pato, entonces probablemente sea un pato"*


"Las autoridades de Alemania, Francia, Suiza, España, Colombia, Países Bajos, Sudáfrica... son unos INÚTILES que no ven una estafa cuando la tienen frente a sus ojos. Permiten que sus ciudadanos sean estafados con total impunidad."

No te dejas ninguna autoridad de ningún otro país? Que cachualidad que justo varias de las autoridades de los países donde opera *PONZIFIELDS* sean los más inútiles del mundo, *ahora entiendo porque han elegido esos países para operar*, gracias por la aclaración colega!

Me gusta ese nombre, tiene gancho


Me alegro de que cobres, siempre te puede venir bien para comprar medicinas.



*Si no acierto será que no has captado la ironía, pero tranquilo promotor de PONZIFIELDS que yo no editaré mi mensaje*

*Un saludo!*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Primer paso: Te acercas a la comisaría o juzgado más cercano.
> Segundo paso: Les dices lo siguiente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089296
> ...



*No te preocupes que no te defraudaré, de eso estoy seguro.*

Quizás no le puedo dedicar el mismo tiempo que tú, ya que yo no vivo de mantener *PONZIFIELDS* con vida, pero cuando tengo huecos me pasaré para amenizarte el curro, eso también te lo aseguro.


La verdad que tengo mucha intuición femenina, estoy agradecido con este don que se me ha concedido

No vengo aquí a llorar, para eso ya estás tú y el tal finanzas, yo vengo llorado, comido, meado y cagado de casa, me gusta salir preparado y tranquilo. Lo que viene siendo salir a disfrutar.


Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *Cuando me pongas PRUEBAS FEHACIENTES de que PONZIFIELDS es una empresa 100% legal y fiable, hablamos. Como no las hay te sales por la tangente*... Y das la sensación con tus mensajes de que te dedicas a captar a más gente para que entre al ponzi.
> 
> (Lo último lo he añadido yo, te lo digo por si no te dabas cuenta, de nada)
> 
> ...



Veo que no te has leído el hilo. Empieza por la página 1 y sigue hasta ahora. Se han puesto decenas de veces, pero vamos.

*Si eres una talibán anti JF se dice y ya está. *

A ver, no te pido que tenga lógica o razón tu postura.
Ya podría venir aquí el papa de Roma que seguro que dirías que está comprado jaja

*Te agradezco mucho tu presencia en el hilo. Ponte cómoda, tenemos para rato.

Y me alegro mucho que te alegres por los cobros de la gente que nos jugamos nuestro dinero, no el tuyo.*

Tú mientras la gente cobra:


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *Solo sabéis repetir que la CNMV, el BAFIN, la FMA..... no han aprobado a JF, por lo visto o no sabéis que regulan esos organismos o no sabéis la actividad que realiza JF.
> 
> SON ORGANISMOS REGULADORES DE LOS MERCADOS DE VALORES Y FINANCIEROS, ES NORMAL QUE NO APRUEBEN A NINGUNA EMPRESA QUE NO DESARROLLEN ESAS ACTIVIDADES.*
> 
> ...




*"ES COMO DECIR QUE EL DIRECTOR DE UNA SUCURSAL FINANCIERA NO TIENE EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS, ES PORQUE NO SE DEDICA A NINGUNA ACTIVIDAD QUE TENGA QUE MANIPULAR ALIMENTOS."

POR ENDE COMO ESE SEÑOR NO NECESITA EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS, YA QUE NO SE DEDICA A MANIPULAR ALIMENTOS, LOS ORGANISMOS REGULADORES LE DEJARÍAN DE PEDIR EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS Y QUITARÍAN CUALQUIER ADVERTENCIA HACÍA SU PERSONA POR ESE MOTIVO, YA QUE ESTARÍA DEMOSTRADO QUE NO NECESITA TENER ESA CERTIFICACIÓN O CARNET...


TE RESPONDES TU SOLO A TU ARGUMENTO EN "NO" DEFENSA DE PONZIFIELDS 


Un saludo!*


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

En Polonia tampoco les han negado la entrada. Yo creo que también están en el ajo.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro.
> 
> Si le damos credibilidad a esos pantallazos y una (1) persona tiene (1) una incidencia tu ya dices *EMPIEZAN LOS IMPAGOS. *
> 
> ...



Más de uno y de dos Guarren...




el colega del amigo como se quedara si ponzifields es un ponzi?
los grupos ardiendo y conspirando xD 





aqui van tanteando ideas locas a ver como desviar la atención de bafin y de su mierdaponzi


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Veo que no te has leído el hilo. Empieza por la página 1 y sigue hasta ahora. Se han puesto decenas de veces, pero vamos.
> 
> *Si eres una talibán anti JF se dice y ya está. *
> 
> ...



Bueno...tú siempre puedes ver y pensar lo que quieras, el hecho es que jamás sabrás a ciencia cierta si me he leído todo el hilo o no...

Es parecido a mi sospecha hacía *PonziFields*, la diferencia es que yo tengo una probabilidad alta según dicen los datos de saber en algún que otro momento si *es ponzi* o estaba equivocado.


Soy lo que los datos más fiables quieren que sea.

Tú por tu parte eres otro talibán, te diría que un talibán Ponzilover, pero la verdad que tú perfil no encaja con ese término, ya que los Ponzilovers nada más que se limitan a publicar sus ganancias y a darle zanxs_ a tus mensajes, en tu caso y por como te comportas encajas más en la categoría talibán PromotorPonzi, es la sensación que das._

*"*A ver, no te pido que tenga lógica o razón tu postura.
Ya podría venir aquí el papa de Roma que seguro que dirías que está comprado jaja*"*
*Con que venga algún responsable de **PONZIFIELDS** y nos muestre los datos que tiene que mostrar para ver si **PONZIFIELDS* 
*es 100% fiable y legal**, me vale, no hace falta que venga el Papa de Roma*


Si piensas con tu meme para críos de 10 años que ese soy yo, se ve que no captas nada de la vida ni de lo que aquí estoy hablando, pero claro entiendo que en tu *trabajo* tienes que intentar ridiculizarme para que los posibles futuros "inversores" *en* *PonziFields* no se quieran sentir igual de humillados que yo y metan el *dinero en PonziFields cuanto antes *para no quedarse atrás y perder esta maravillosa oportunidad.


Un saludo de un muerto de envidia!


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Bueno...tú siempre puedes ver y pensar lo que quieras, el hecho es que jamás sabrás a ciencia cierta si me he leído todo el hilo o no...
> 
> Es parecido a mi sospecha hacía *PonziFields*, la diferencia es que yo tengo una probabilidad alta según dicen los datos de saber en algún que otro momento si *es ponzi* o estaba equivocado.
> 
> ...



Vale. Mañana llamo al CEO de Juicyfields para que te llame y explique todo (proveedores, socios, márgenes, regulaciones...)? 

¿Alguna otra cosa más?


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Más de uno y de dos Guarren...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089358
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento, las conversaciones de no se sabe quien en no se sabe que grupo, no interesan a nadie.

Sigues anclado en el estilo de febrero. Tienes que poner cosas más impactantes o sensacionalistas, aunque sean falsas. Burradas tipo

- gente que no ha cobrado y se ha suicidado
- gente que ha perdido su casa por haber pedido un préstamo para invertir
- divorcios o separaciones por ocultarle a la pareja donde metía el dinero..
- menores invirtiendo el dinero de su paga (mierda, este ya está usado)...

Tú me entiendes.

Y ponte las pilas @Ilustrum0 te está comiendo la tostada. Si no es una multicuenta, le auguro un futuro brillante como HATER de JF para la temporada 22-23.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo siento, las conversaciones de no se sabe quien en no se sabe que grupo, no interesan a nadie.
> 
> Sigues anclado en el estilo de febrero. Tienes que poner cosas más impactantes o sensacionalistas, aunque sean falsas. Burradas tipo
> 
> ...



como haces tu no?
algo así como que BAFIN a levantado las restricciones sobre las inversiones en JF?









Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de


----------



## alexdevigo (13 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> como haces tu no?
> algo así como que BAFIN a levantado las restricciones sobre las inversiones en JF?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089402
> 
> ...



¿Haces flood en el foro? Pensaba que eras amigo de @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no ibas a ensuciarle el hilo.

No me pude resistir y me metí en un grupo de Facebook de JF Alemania, y, por lo que he leído, no tienen restricción alguna. 

Aquí te dejo enlace
https://www.facebook.com/groups/251595686670134/

PD. No te pongas celoso de @Ilustrum0 Tiene madera, y ganas. Espero que le enseñes bien. Podrías dejarle el puesto mientras te tomas unas merecidas vacaciones.


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Haces flood en el foro? Pensaba que eras amigo de @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no ibas a ensuciarle el hilo.
> 
> No me pude resistir y me metí en un grupo de Facebook de JF Alemania, y, por lo que he leído, no tienen restricción alguna.
> 
> ...



puedes usar los anglicismos que quieras, lo cierto es que lo pongo a ver si aprendéis a leer. que pone lo contrario de lo que dice el egipcio y tu subscribes.

además es el único documento oficial de PONZIFIELDS

Guarren, si no recuerdo mal en un día tu enseñaste mas documentación que Ponzifields en 2 años.

Las cosas como son, y es de agradecer lo esta haciendo tan bien que todo el rato desvías sus preguntas y sales por peteneras Guarren,
ya te podía ayudar un poco el egipcio, pero con que no tengas que cambiarle el pañal es suficiente^^

pillo vacaciones en menos de 20 días a ver si vemos arder el ponzi antes o ya pa después que dices Guarren


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Jun 2022)

*RESPUESTA A Ilustrum0 (MULTI)*​
¿Por qué gritas tanto en los post?

Por más que grites no vas a llevar más razón, solo demuestras que con tus post simplemente quieres acaparar más atención que el resto para intentar que la gente solo lea tus post DEFENDIENDO a PonziFields _Y OCULTANDO LA INFORMACIÓN QUE INDICA QUE EN PONZIFIELDS ALGO HUELE MAL._

*Tal vez tu seas especial, yo leo el texto con el mismo tono, este en mayúsculas o minúsculas, **simplemente escribo en mayúsculas palabras o frases que quiero darle mas importancia o quiero que resalten mas para que se preste mas atención.*

Eres el tío: "No defiendo a PonziFields, pero defiendo a PonziFields, lo he dicho muchas veces"

*Tu crees??? es que no has leído mis mensajes???? *







*Te parece que eso es defender a JF ?????*

Ya qué estás aquí ilumíname con tu sabiduría y explícame dónde ha publicado la Bafin que ha retirado las restricciones a los alemanes? porque por la información que yo tengo esa afirmación solo viene de tu parte y de PONZIFIELDS...

*Es un documento interno, reservados para el departamento legal y están sujetos a confidencialidad. **Pero es tan fácil con preguntarle a cualquier residente alemán que se haya registrado en JF después del 26/05/2022**, SI LE APARECE ALGUNA ADVERTENCIA *

*CREO QUE LO PUSE BIEN CLARO


*

*Y si no te es suficiente, te ilumino pero solo un poco*




Ya que soy muy tonto explícame también porqué si PONZIFIELDS no ejerce servicios de inversión y la Bafin no puede regularlos ni impedir que ofrezcan los servicios que sea que ofrezca PONZIFIELDS a los alemanes ¿Por qué la Bafin sigue teniendo vigentes los avisos de algo que es inservible?

*JF no ejerce servicios de **inversión**, **léete** sus **términos** y condiciones.*
*Mantiene los avisos porque tienen una sospecha **pero no pueden probar que la sospecha sea cierta**.*

¿Qué sentido tiene según tú qué un organismo regulador que tenía ciertos indicios sobre PonziFields compruebe que "esté equivocado" pero siga manteniendo dichos avisos?

*Por lo que te he dicho antes,** y no es que este equivocado o no, sino que no tiene pruebas para demostrarlo.*

Que soltando morralla por la boca (en este caso por el teclado) sin contestar con pruebas a lo que pregunta o alegan otros también distraigo yo a la gente, majete.

*A que pruebas te refieres????? siempre intento aportar lo que esta en mi mano, la oficina de Valencia que no existía** (TE ACUERDAS??? EL VIDEO DEL ITALIANO DE LA FIRMA    )**, las licencias que no existían, video del director y cofundador de Kannabyte diciendo que los e-grower de JF si aportan capital.... creo que no has leído mis mensajes (**O LOS HAS LEIDO PERO TU MENTE NO LLEGA A COMPRENDERLOS)**, el que suelta morralla eres tu.*

Por cierto, ¿Si tú tuvieras montado una estafa como PONZIFIELDS contratarías o permitirías a un webmasters que pone información que te perjudica al dejarte en evidencia?

*JF deja muy claro que el sitio oficial es juicyfields.io , no se responsabilizan de las informaciones que aparezcan en sitios no oficiales.*

*TU Y OTROS CREEN QUE DEJAIS EN EVIDENCIA A JF POR **PONER CAPTURAS DE GENTE QUE ESCRIBE EN GRUPOS DE TELEGRAM E INFORMACIONES DE SITIOS NO OFICIALES** Y LOS QUE QUEDAIS EN EVIDENCIA SOIS VOSOTROS, **CAGANDOLA UNA Y OTRA VEZ.*

Para no pertenecer a PonziFields tienes mucha información confidencial que los demás no tenemos a no ser que firmemos un NDA...

*Pues todo esta en la red, **que tu no tengas los conocimientos para acceder o llegar un poco mas allá,** no es mi culpa. **Invierte mas en formación y no pierda tanto tiempo diciendo cosas que no sabes o desconoces.*

Un saludo!

*SALUDOS TAMBIEN PARA EL SEÑOR CALAMARO. *


----------



## finanzasmanu (14 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *"ES COMO DECIR QUE EL DIRECTOR DE UNA SUCURSAL FINANCIERA NO TIENE EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS, ES PORQUE NO SE DEDICA A NINGUNA ACTIVIDAD QUE TENGA QUE MANIPULAR ALIMENTOS."
> 
> POR ENDE COMO ESE SEÑOR NO NECESITA EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS, YA QUE NO SE DEDICA A MANIPULAR ALIMENTOS, LOS ORGANISMOS REGULADORES LE DEJARÍAN DE PEDIR EL CERTIFICADO O CARNET DE MANIPULADOR DE ALIMENTOS Y QUITARÍAN CUALQUIER ADVERTENCIA HACÍA SU PERSONA POR ESE MOTIVO, YA QUE ESTARÍA DEMOSTRADO QUE NO NECESITA TENER ESA CERTIFICACIÓN O CARNET...
> 
> ...



*VES COMO NO TE ENTERAS, NO TIENES NI IDEA COMO FUNCIONAN LAS COSAS Y POR ESO TUS MAL INTERPRETACIONES.

LOS ORGANISMOS REGULADORES DE UNA ACTIVIDAD SON LOS QUE TIENEN QUE PROBAR QUE UNA EMPRESA SE DEDICA A LA ACTIVIDAD QUE ELLOS REGULAN PARA EXIGIRLES CUMPLIR CON SUS REQUISITOS.

POR TU TEORÍA, EN UN JUICIO, EL INOCENTE TIENE QUE DEMOSTRAR QUE ES INOCENTE    , EN VEZ DE QUIEN LO ACUSA DEMOSTRAR QUE ES CULPABLE.

NO ME HAGAS REÍR, QUE MANERA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO, ESTO SE CONTAGIA????

AHHH NO, QUE APARECIÓ EL MULTICUENTA *


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Las cosas como son, y es de agradecer lo esta haciendo tan bien que todo el rato desvías sus preguntas y sales por peteneras Guarren,
> ya te podía ayudar un poco el egipcio, pero con que no tengas que cambiarle el pañal es suficiente^^
> 
> pillo vacaciones en menos de 20 días a ver si vemos arder el ponzi antes o ya pa después que dices Guarren



He dicho que tiene madera pero aún le falta rodaje. I Ya está con el mantra de "demuestra que JF no es ponzi".

No le sirven

- las informaciones contenidas en la web;
- Las visitas a plantaciones;
- Los socios con los que cultiva;
- Las empresas de cannabis medicinal con las que opera (alepharma y vertical ag)...
- Las visitas a las sedes de Ámsterdam y la sede de Valencia que decíais que no existía y luego sí...

Es como si una novia te dice "demuestrame que no estás pensando en otra" jaja, pues eso. Red Flag de manual.

Por eso, si persiste, por cansina, pasaré de ella. No es nada personal, pero como NO aporta pruebas de que es un PONZI, no gastaré energías. Que despotrique lo que quiera y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

Y por lo que parece, hasta ahora el tiempo nos está dando la razón

Vete de vacaciones tranquilo, yo espero a agosto, a ver si con lo del 22 de julio me puedo dar unas vacaciones premium y volver a comprobar si el dinero ponzi sirve, mal que le pese a alguno.


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jun 2022)

tu ración diaria Guarren

siguen los impagos.



13 días no 14 ya!







y el egipcio quejándose de que se captura el grupo, quizás sea el promotor de que cerrasen y me echasen de los otros obvio^^




Pd; ahora ya si que de tamagochi va a ser una virtualplant2.0 ajajjajajajajaja
meter vuestros pocos eth devaluados en NFTS no tiene fallo xD




PD 2 dicen las malas lenguas que hay un audio del ANONIMUS KILLO XD 
que describe anecdóticamente el funcionamiento de otro ponzi xD


----------



## mol (14 Jun 2022)

Pero os falta hablar de una cosa, lo mas importante: Fumais porros o no?


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tu ración diaria Guarren
> 
> siguen los impagos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089827
> ...



Lo bueno de que pongas pantallazos es que cualquier lector del hilo puede ver que *ciclicamente* pones los mismos mensajes desde *FEBRERO*.

Te ha faltado tu frase talismán

*YA QUEDA MENOS.*

El *viernes de la semana que viene* vendo la plantita de @Oranjito , pondré el proceso entero desde la venta, a la orden de retirada SEPA y finalmente ingreso en cuenta. A ver si sigue funcionando. Deseame suerte.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pero os falta hablar de una cosa, lo mas importante: Fumais porros o no?


----------



## DonCrisis (14 Jun 2022)

Hostia ya van 105 páginas de debate de si la estafa piramidal esa es una estafa piramidal o no. Pues claro que es una estafa

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Haces flood en el foro? Pensaba que eras amigo de @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no ibas a ensuciarle el hilo.
> 
> No me pude resistir y me metí en un grupo de Facebook de JF Alemania, y, por lo que he leído, no tienen restricción alguna.
> 
> ...



Por alusiones (perdón estoy de viaje de negocio y solo puedo responder cuando me llevan de sitio en sitio):
- Soy amigo de todos / no soy amigo de nadie. Osea, daré la razón a quien estime que la tenga cuando la tenga. Dicho ésto, estaré encantado de invitar a una cerveza a ámbos.
- BAFIN > Grupo de FB con promotores de Ponzis.
- Haced lo que querais pero creo sería mejor atacar argumentos y no personas.


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pero os falta hablar de una cosa, lo mas importante: Fumais porros o no?



como puedes tener dudas ompare xD






@alexdevigo claro claro las mismas capturas claaaro (DEFINICION GRAFICA DE GUARREN Y EL PONZIFIELDS"BARCO")


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> como puedes tener dudas ompare xD
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089862
> 
> 
> ...



@Ernest77 es un hecho constatable, pero vamos, que no te lo tomes a mal. Si tus argumentos son sota, caballo y rey mes tras mes, pues se dice y no pasa nada. 

A ver si aciertas algún día, pero ya sabes, "hoy no, mañana ".

Te imagino todos los días cuando hablas de JF tal que así...


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 es un hecho constatable, pero vamos, que no te lo tomes a mal. Si tus argumentos son sota, caballo y rey mes tras mes, pues se dice y no pasa nada.
> 
> A ver si aciertas algún día, pero ya sabes, "hoy no, mañana ".
> 
> Te imagino todos los días cuando hablas de JF tal que así...



Claro claro Guarren las capturas son las mismas o no? se sincero anda, deja de auto engañarte que ya tu poder de convicción roza el 0 absoluto.

bafin os ha dado una chapada de realidad, recogen inversiones en forma de plantas virtuales sin KYC cosa exigible por tema de blanqueo que ponzifields no cumple, después de decir que bafin les había aprobado bafin saco un comunicado negando la mayor.

el eth por los suelos.... esto ni con NFTS Guarren

dentro de las variables de como acabara el ponzi, pase por alto que podían generar una mierdacoin o algo similar, pero tu crees que los ánimos de los "himbersores" después del ostión de las crypto y NFT va a ser confiar en un juego NFT o unas ponzicoins?

o0


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Hostia ya van 105 páginas de debate de si la estafa piramidal esa es una estafa piramidal o no. Pues claro que es una estafa
> 
> Un saludo.



Fuente: La Cibeles.


----------



## bralmu (14 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Hostia ya van 105 páginas de debate de si la estafa piramidal esa es una estafa piramidal o no. Pues claro que es una estafa
> 
> Un saludo.



Más que debate son clases prácticas de cómo detectar ponzibros y vendemotos sin escrúpulos.

Por cierto, todas las empresas de cannabis cayendo un 70% y JF sigue emitiendo pagarés al 10% mensual a particulares... pero no es ponzi, son deudas sanas.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Claro claro Guarren las capturas son las mismas o no? se sincero anda, deja de auto engañarte que ya tu poder de convicción roza el 0 absoluto.
> 
> bafin os ha dado una chapada de realidad, recogen inversiones en forma de plantas virtuales sin KYC cosa exigible por tema de blanqueo que ponzifields no cumple, después de decir que bafin les había aprobado bafin saco un comunicado negando la mayor.
> 
> ...



Eso es tan fácil como sentarse y esperar. 

Has prometido tantas veces que JF se iba al guano de forma inminente, que es normal que mucha gente tengamos nuestras reservas.

Solo te falta decir...

*Será en octubre.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> bafin os ha dado una chapada de realidad, recogen inversiones en forma de plantas virtuales sin KYC cosa exigible por tema de blanqueo que ponzifields no cumple, después de decir que bafin les había aprobado bafin saco un comunicado negando la mayor.



Es un punto muy bien traido, y me recuerda a aquello de "no mires detrás de la cortina" de Oz.

Además, cada vez que sacamos éste tema tan importantísimo los promotores tratan de reirse/evitar/minimizarlo.


----------



## DonCrisis (14 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Fuente: La Cibeles.



Es algo que se ve fácilmente. Que estés tu desde hace meses intentando defenderlo a capa y espada cuando tienes beneficios extraordinarios tampoco pinta bien.

Pero bueno, suerte.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Es algo que se ve fácilmente. Que estés tu desde hace meses intentando defenderlo a capa y espada cuando tienes beneficios extraordinarios tampoco pinta bien.
> 
> Pero bueno, suerte.



Tan fácil no se debe ver cuando picamos tantos. Debe ser que tú tienes mejor visión. 

Gracias por tus buenos deseos. Ojalá nos veamos dentro de unos meses por este hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Tan fácil no se debe ver cuando picamos tantos. Debe ser que tú tienes mejor visión.
> 
> Gracias por tus buenos deseos. Ojalá nos veamos dentro de unos meses por este hilo.



Desgraciadamente la mayoría de la gente es tonta, y no lo digo de forma peyorativa ya que en mi opinión se diseña así desde la infancia y se promociona ésto en todas las edades porque interesa. Por ejemplo, la gente se siente orgullosa por haber nacido aqui o allí, algo que esta totalmente fuera del control de la persona. Por eso las personas que son ligéramente mas inteligentes tenemos el deber moral de tratar de ayudar a éstos.

Sin embargo, hay otro tipo de personas mas inteligentes (como es tu caso) que se benefician de la falta de visión de los tontos. Aqui entramos en el terreno de la moralidad.

Por eso yo nunca he puesto en duda ni tu inteligencia ni la forma en la que la usas. De hecho, tu mismo mensaje lo demuestra tratando de hacerte pasar por una de las partes afectadas cuando claramente se ve que eres un promotor, y de nuevo no te lo digo de forma peyorativa sino como descripción de quien eres.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la mayoría de la gente es tonta, y no lo digo de forma peyorativa ya que en mi opinión se diseña así desde la infancia y se promociona ésto en todas las edades porque interesa. Por ejemplo, la gente se siente orgullosa por haber nacido aqui o allí, algo que esta totalmente fuera del control de la persona. Por eso las personas que son ligéramente mas inteligentes tenemos el deber moral de tratar de ayudar a éstos.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay otro tipo de personas mas inteligentes (como es tu caso) que se benefician de la falta de visión de los tontos. Aqui entramos en el terreno de la moralidad.
> 
> Por eso yo nunca he puesto en duda ni tu inteligencia ni la forma en la que la usas. De hecho, tu mismo mensaje lo demuestra tratando de hacerte pasar por una de las partes afectadas cuando claramente se ve que eres un promotor, y de nuevo no te lo digo de forma peyorativa sino como descripción de quien eres.



*No hay forma de saber el perfil sociocultural o económico de quien invierte en JF. *

Partiendo de eso, *y dejando la inteligencia o formación financiera de cada uno al márgen*, quiero pensar que alguien con *escasos *recursos económicos será más *prudente *para no caer en una situación de precariedad total.

Y quizás, quienes tienen *un poco más de holgura financiera*, que no ricos, *tienda a arriesgarse más*, dado que la pérdida total o parcial de su inversión no supondrá un quebranto en su día a día.

Que haya extremos de gente que gana 100 e invierte 1 y otra gente que gana 20 y mete 10 entra dentro de la estadística pero no creo que sean casos generales.

La valoración al final depende de lo de siempre:

- *si en julio COBRO, eres un promotor, vaya tela, y encima REINCIDENTE;*

- *si en julio NO COBRO, eres tonto, cobraste en febrero, te la jugaste y por avaricioso, lo perdiste. JÓDETE. Si arriesgar X capital y perderlo no me convierte en afectado, no sé qué lo hará.

Y me parecerá PERFECTO que cada cual exprese su opinión libremente. 
Cada uno se juega su dinero y el RESULTADO positivo o negativo de su inversión es de su exclusiva incumbencia.

Sobre el papel de promotor, desconozco si es posible saber cuánta gente lee este hilo y de ella, si han tomado la decisión de invertir basándose en lo que en él se ha escrito.*

Pd. Ojalá el hilo pudiera transcurrir por cauces más civilizados y no ser un continuo "toma y daca". Ni que esto fuera el Congreso de los Diputados.


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es un punto muy bien traido, y me recuerda a aquello de "no mires detrás de la cortina" de Oz.
> 
> Además, cada vez que sacamos éste tema tan importantísimo los promotores tratan de reirse/evitar/minimizarlo.



Buenas noches.

Llevo meses leyendo este hilo como parte del “todo lo que pueda indagar de esta empresa” en busca de algo de luz.

Nunca había escrito, ni tan siquiera me había registrado, en este foro. Aún así espero poder aportar mi grano de arena en todo esto.

Cito tu mensaje por las referencias al KYC. Bien, yo he tenido la, llamémosle, oportunidad de charlar de tú a tú con Svezda Lauric. La conversación, sin que hiciera falta que yo la dirigiera en ese sentido (a pesar de que era un tema que quería sacar sí o sí), derivó en la pregunta de la ausencia del KYC más allá de aplicarlo a discreción (como indican sus T&C) cuando solucionaría ciertos problemas con los usuarios que ella misma me comentaba. La respuesta fue escueta, clara y firme: “Muy próximamente”.

Estaré encantado de poder dar más detalles de la charla que tuve con ella. Ya que, al menos, es voz oficial de Juicy Fields.

Cabe remarcar que, por supuesto, no colaboro con ellos de ninguna forma que no sea la de ser un usuario de su plataforma. Que no metería un solo euro en nada en lo que tuviera certeza de que fuera una estafa. Ya no por miedo puesto que no arriesgo lo que no puedo perder, sino por cuestiones morales. No quiero que mis beneficios vengan del engaño a terceros.

Dicho esto, quedo abierto a preguntas. Si es un tema que tratara en esa conversación lo contestaré con sumo gusto.


----------



## bralmu (15 Jun 2022)

Gracias por el ejercicio.


Para este usuario elija su perfil o perfiles más probables (1 punto).

Valbach
Creado: junio 2022
Mensajes: 1
Contenido del mensaje: Soy buena gente, no colaboro de modo alguno con JF, me he leido el hilo y tengo la certeza de que no es una estafa. He charlado con la jefa de comunicación de JF (pista: en nómina de JF y cuyo trabajo consiste en...).

A) Himbersor no-se-por-donde-me-sopla-el-viento.
B) Ponzero mono o multicuenta intentando que la gente no retire. Sus lentejas dependen de ello.
C) Buena gente, imparcial y entendido en estafas financieras y en análisis técnico de empresas, que después de leer las 105 páginas del hilo, tiene la certeza de que juicyfields.io no es una estafa.


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jun 2022)

la B sin duda alguna, el alter ego de Guarren a la 1 de la mañana echando otro muelle por el retrete a ver si no peta el ponzi antes de sacar "sus plantitas"
las cosas se están poniendo feas por los grupos la peña tiene problemas con sus retiros e ingresos....

con el cambio de CEO los NFT la caída del ETH la peña empieza a tener la tortuga asomando ^^







Pd: esta gente no sabe gestionar un cagao, han perdido 1m de€ en ETH solo en 1 cuenta.... de 1,7M a 0.6M en 3 meses.

dejar gestionar vuestro dinero a estos ponzeros es kamikaze cuanto menos.







__





0x204c7c3F4Db340e49963a1bBCe07fef256d36E6F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





Pd2 el egipcio dirá que baja para subir e irse to the moon xD esta todo calculado....


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Gracias por el ejercicio.
> 
> 
> Para este usuario elija su perfil o perfiles más probables (1 punto).
> ...



Grandiosa bienvenida. Se os nota buena gente y sobre todo amables.
Efectivamente me he leído las 105 páginas del hilo, y efectivamente no habéis escrito absolutamente nada más que red flags que indicarían que JF es un presunto ponzi. Enfatizo lo de presunto. No hay ninguna prueba fehaciente de que lo sea, y es justo lo que venía buscando para mi DYOR. Así mismo, tampoco hay prueba alguna de que no lo sea, por lo que he tenido que recurrir a la fuente más oficial que podía. Y es más, además tengo a bien compartirlo con vosotros. 
Lejos de tomarlo como una oportunidad para investigar un poco más y quizá, o no, reafirmar vuestra postura de entrada os tiráis al cuello. Habéis cruzado la línea roja de la objetividad. Algunos ya no es que penséis que es un ponzi, sencillamente habéis dado un paso más y directamente lo deseáis.


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> la B sin duda alguna, el alter ego de Guarren a la 1 de la mañana echando otro muelle por el retrete a ver si no peta el ponzi antes de sacar "sus plantitas"
> las cosas se están poniendo feas por los grupos la peña tiene problemas con sus retiros e ingresos....
> 
> con el cambio de CEO los NFT la caída del ETH la peña empieza a tener la tortuga asomando ^^
> ...



Claro que sí! Todos somos la misma persona con muchas cuentas, menos tú y los que piensan como tú. Lo dicho, como bienvenida ha sido magnífica.


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jun 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Claro que sí! Todos somos la misma persona con muchas cuentas, menos tú y los que piensan como tú. Lo dicho, como bienvenida ha sido magnífica.






de esto tu que opinas a ver si tienes una opinión distinta del Guarren y el egipcio.











Juicy Holdings B.V.: BaFin hat keine Verkaufsprospekte und Informationsblätter gebilligt


Aufgrund aktuell zahlreicher Anfragen von Verbraucherinnen und Verbrauchern stellt die BaFin klar, dass sie für die Juicy Holdings B.V. weder einen Prospekt noch ein Informationsblatt nach dem Vermögensanlagengesetz oder dem Wertpapierprospektgesetz bzw. der EU-Prospektverordnung gebilligt oder...




www.bafin.de





sobre esto preguntaste algo?


Valbach dijo:


> Grandiosa bienvenida. Se os nota buena gente y sobre todo amables.
> Efectivamente me he leído las 105 páginas del hilo, y efectivamente no habéis escrito absolutamente nada más que red flags que indicarían que JF es un presunto ponzi. Enfatizo lo de presunto. No hay ninguna prueba fehaciente de que lo sea, y es justo lo que venía buscando para mi DYOR. Así mismo, tampoco hay prueba alguna de que no lo sea, por lo que he tenido que recurrir a la fuente más oficial que podía. Y es más, además tengo a bien compartirlo con vosotros.
> Lejos de tomarlo como una oportunidad para investigar un poco más y quizá, o no, reafirmar vuestra postura de entrada os tiráis al cuello. Habéis cruzado la línea roja de la objetividad. Algunos ya no es que penséis que es un ponzi, sencillamente habéis dado un paso más y directamente lo deseáis.



Pd otro que viene con el principio de transposición y los anglicismos si no sois el mismo al menos sois casi iguales ,de la misma escuela.

hay mas datos objetivos y reales de que es una estafa todas las advertencias de los reguladores de mercados por donde han pisado... y poca información verídica ofrecida por PONZIFIELDS para aseverar tus conclusiones.

cuéntanos mas, tu que nada tiene que ver con JF mas que simple "himbersor" pero nos vas a contar cosas desconocidas para la masa de himbersores del PONZI. 
Claaaro


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1090985
> 
> 
> de esto tu que opinas a ver si tienes una opinión distinta del Guarren y el egipcio.
> ...



Pues por desgracia no pregunté por ese tema, ya que en ese momento se suponía resuelto.

¿Mi opinión personal? Me tranquilizaría que pasaran el filtro de Bafin. Aunque por otra parte eso les haría reconocer que tienen inversores en lugar de usuarios de un servicio, como defienden desde el principio. También me encantaría ver cuentas auditas, por supuesto. Toda información por parte de ellos es bienvenida para mi.
Por otra parte, ruego disculpes los dos anglicismos utilizados, pero te ruego que no uses en mi persona conceptos como el “principio de transposición” de forma tan ligera. Yo estaré siempre encantado de discutir cualquier tema desde el respeto y las buenas formas, de otra forma solo conseguiremos ataques absurdos de un lado al otro. Evitando según que palabras y calificaciónes como “poncero” en respuesta a mi primer mensaje todo diálogo sería más sencillo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Pues por desgracia no pregunté por ese tema, ya que en ese momento se suponía resuelto.
> 
> ¿Mi opinión personal? Me tranquilizaría que pasaran el filtro de Bafin. Aunque por otra parte eso les haría reconocer que tienen inversores en lugar de usuarios de un servicio, como defienden desde el principio. También me encantaría ver *cuentas auditas*, por supuesto. Toda información por parte de ellos es *bienvenida para mi*.
> Por otra parte, ruego disculpes los dos anglicismos utilizados, pero te ruego que no uses *en mi persona* conceptos como el “principio de transposición” de forma tan ligera. Yo estaré siempre encantado de discutir cualquier tema desde el respeto y las buenas formas, de otra forma solo conseguiremos ataques absurdos *de un lado al otro*. Evitando según que palabras y *calificaciónes* como “*poncero*” en respuesta *a mi primer mensaje todo* diálogo sería más sencillo.



No hay mas preguntas señoría.

PS: Para mas información hablar con los abogados de Amber Heard, que lo tienen mas fresco en memoria.


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Pd: esta gente no sabe gestionar un cagao, han perdido 1m de€ en ETH solo en 1 cuenta.... de 1,7M a 0.6M en 3 meses.
> 
> *dejar gestionar vuestro dinero* A ESTOS ponzeros es kamikaze cuanto menos.







Valbach dijo:


> Pues por desgracia no pregunté por ese tema, ya que en ese momento se suponía resuelto.
> 
> Evitando según que palabras y calificaciónes como “poncero” en respuesta a mi primer mensaje todo diálogo sería más sencillo.






yo no era muy bueno en gramática ni semántica pero vaya tu estas apañao, o eres de los "PONZEROS MASTER OF THE PIRAMIDE" O NO DEBIAS HABERTE SENTIDO ALUDIDO ES CUANTO MENOS SOSPECHOSO ALGO FALLA AQUI GUARREN HELPME!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1091242
> 
> 
> yo no era muy bueno en gramática ni semántica pero vaya tu estas apañao, o eres de los "PONZEROS MASTER OF THE PIRAMIDE" O NO DEBIAS HABERTE SENTIDO ALUDIDO ES CUANTO MENOS SOSPECHOSO ALGO FALLA AQUI GUARREN HELPME!



Hombre, con las pirámides al menos uno nos lleva miles de años de ventaja LITERALES.

PS: Nunca interrumpir a un ponCero cuando se equivoca.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jun 2022)

@Ernest77 Creo que @Valbach se refiere a este comentario de @bralmu Mensaje 1576

"B) *Ponzero* mono o multicuenta intentando que la gente no retire. Sus lentejas dependen de ello."

Por una vez no eres el protagonista. Espero que tu ego no se vea afectado.

*Van quedando menos TELEDIARIOS para cobrar PINOCHO.

Pd. Si me aburro voy preparando un recopilatorio de tus grandes éxitos desde FEBRERO, empezando por "la pirámide tiene que estar invertida"...

Pd 2. "Dame cobros y llámame tonto". Significado: Puede emplearse con una intención justificadora para referirse a quien recibe beneficios sin importarle las críticas, si la recompensa merece la pena. 

Pd 3. ¿Veremos un alexdevigo 2- pinocho 0 el 24 de junio? ¿Y un 3-0 el 22 de julio? Hagan sus apuestas.*


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @Ernest77 Creo que @Valbach se refiere a este comentario de @bralmu Mensaje 1576
> 
> "B) *Ponzero* mono o multicuenta intentando que la gente no retire. Sus lentejas dependen de ello."
> 
> ...



esperemos que sea eso y no lapsus linguae del compañero porque vaya,
Guarren estaré de vacaciones, pero tranquilo que desde la tumbona mirare si sigues por aquí contando tus cuentos,
o por el contrario viendo como montas la plataforma de estafados =*

Pd esto no es un partido de futbol ni una apuesta deberías ser mas proactivo como el compañero que parece que si se vuelve a juntar a los jefes de JF les pedirá una auditoria , ya sois 500k de usuarios ^^



primer millón segundo millón, tu haz compounding que en 2 años MILLÓN ajajajajja

Guarren tenéis muchos problemas xD


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre, con las pirámides al menos uno nos lleva miles de años de ventaja LITERALES.
> 
> PS: Nunca interrumpir a un ponCero cuando se equivoca.



Veo que remarcas esa C poniéndola en mayúscula. Espero que no lo hagas como una burla hacia una falta ortográfica por que mi intención era escribirlo así, con c. ¿El motivo? Ya que me han criticado los anglicismos he procurado al utilizar esa palabra (inventada pero que proviene de otra extranjera) escribirla según dicta la norma de la R.A.E.


----------



## Valbach (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> esperemos que sea eso y no lapsus linguae del compañero porque vaya,
> Guarren estaré de vacaciones, pero tranquilo que desde la tumbona mirare si sigues por aquí contando tus cuentos,
> o por el contrario viendo como montas la plataforma de estafados =*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. Aquí no ha habido ningún lapsus. Uno cita mi primer mensaje dando opciones de qué podría ser yo. La opción B es que yo sea un ponzero (poncero, insisto).
Acto seguido tu afirmas categóricamente que soy la B, ergo eres tú quien me califica.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> esperemos que sea eso y no lapsus linguae del compañero porque vaya,
> Guarren estaré de vacaciones, pero tranquilo que desde la tumbona mirare si sigues por aquí contando tus cuentos,
> o por el contrario viendo como montas la plataforma de estafados =*
> 
> ...



Pinocho.

Lapsus linguae es al hablar, scribae es al escribir.

Por supuesto que esto lo hemos convertido en un "y tú más". Acción- reacción. Yo solo puedo acreditar mis cobros cada 108 días, ¿privamos a los lectores de esa información?

Estoy pensando en, si cobro en julio, meterle semanalmente X y así cuando tú digas que hay problemas para cobrar, traslado pasta a la cuenta bancaria y vemos si es verdad o no.

O eso o dejar saldo en la plataforma y sacar de "10 en 10 euros" que es la cantidad mínima para retiradas SEPA.

Pd. Para acreditar la realidad de los cobros te dejaría escoger la cantidad entre 10 y 11 euros (10,27, por ejemplo), y la podrías mandar a CaixaBank, ING, Pibank, Revolut u Orangebank, la que más rabia te de, mostrando pantallazo de recepción y justificante bancario. Todo sea por ayudarte en alcanzar la verdad.


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Aquí no ha habido ningún lapsus. Uno cita mi primer mensaje dando opciones de qué podría ser yo. La opción B es que yo sea un ponzero (poncero, insisto).
> Acto seguido tu afirmas categóricamente que soy la B, ergo eres tú quien me califica.



Vamos a ver es la que mas casa con tu perfil? 

"""""A) Himbersor no-se-por-donde-me-sopla-el-viento.
B) Ponzero mono o multicuenta intentando que la gente no retire. Sus lentejas dependen de ello.
C) Buena gente, imparcial y entendido en estafas financieras y en análisis técnico de empresas, que después de leer las 105 páginas del hilo, tiene la certeza de que juicyfields.io no es una estafa.""""""


OBVIO LA B! no vas a ser un himbersor a secas contando la mierda que contabas con 0 pruebas mas allá de la falacia anecdótica.
ni una buena persona cuando llegas aquí con esos cuentos, pero mi comentario si lo analizas va mas porque eres un alter ego del Guarren si no el, cortado con el mismo patrón, lo entiendes ahora?
lo de ponzero no te lo tomes a mal dícese, del que justifica un ponzi una estafa 

como lo de egipcio, El no proviene de El Cairo, mas bien tiene un gusto desmesurado por las estructuras trapezoidales, dado que nunca estará en la cima por mucho que lo intente, es un escalafón mas bajo y lo asume.

y Guarren pues no es que en su casa le digan Guarren por nada esta mas solo que la 1, va dejando ver sus valores morales a cada párrafo, y con orgullo aquí a cada uno lo suyo, menudos piel fina que sois parecéis políticos.




ala que hoy es día de pagos, disfrutarlo mientras dure ^^ 
ahorrar para el grupo de afectados anda.


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pinocho.
> 
> Lapsus linguae es al hablar, scribae es al escribir.
> 
> ...



Guarren que cobrar no es prueba de nada no te has enterado en 106 paginas Mare meva!

pide datos a esa seudo empresa, algo! auditorias balances, contratos, compromisos, cartas de intencion, algo!

que no os enseñan nah!

eso si ahora podeis ganar 250k/mes por un concurso de marketing, eso si JF gana dinero cultivando.
no vendiendo, porque el marketing es para captar "himbersores" no para vender producto.....

entonces?

what's going on?

la wallet es de JF









__





0x5c8f20bF9F2ba091CC269bcE0cb64D08F56BEe61 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





y acaba aquí que es la wallet de JF que cuando tiene flus te encanta y cuando esta vacia no Guarren!






0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





PD para el que vea el balance como algo positivo y que todavía están a tiempo esta peña tiene un tercio de lo que llego a recaudar y la pirámide esta invertida hace como 20 días. tienen que ingresar pasta a esta wallet para poder pagar, igual que hay X millones mañana pueden desaparecer, mirad el histórico.


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren que cobrar no es prueba de nada no te has enterado en 106 paginas Mare meva!
> 
> pide datos a esa seudo empresa, algo! auditorias balances, contratos, compromisos, cartas de intencion, algo!
> 
> ...



Uy uy uy, "ese cobrar no es prueba de nada me suena a otro forero...." 

Nos ha jodido que cobrar es prueba de algo.

¿Tiene JF una máquina de imprimir billetes?

Tu primer mensaje de "la pirámide tiene que estar invertida es de fines de febrero"... ahora calculas 20 días, ¿mientes o tenías información desactualizada?

Ay Pinocho.... tú llámanos lo que quieras, que mientras el dinero PONZI siga siendo de CURSO LEGAL, nos vamos a echar unas risas.

Pd. No te desquicies. tienes hasta el viernes de semana que viene para que no cobre la planta de @Oranjito ¿De aquí al viernes se viene la bancarrota?????


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

@Ernest77 te faltan los pantallazos de esos grupos de telegram o whatsapp tan guapos. Yo te he traído este, a ver que te parece.


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Uy uy uy, "ese cobrar no es prueba de nada me suena a otro forero...."
> 
> Nos ha jodido que cobrar es prueba de algo.
> 
> ...



una cosa es cierta la puntuación en ese párrafo no es la adecuada, pero estaba después de la comida respondiéndote, permítemelo.

la pirámide esta invertida desde febrero, pero llevan veinte(20)días +- desde el 26 de mayo que tienen que meter mínimo 1M de otras cuentas todos los martes y jueves..., esa es la wallet de pagos, en otras las guardan como las de eth y luego la piscina U know!

no tienen una maquina de billetes ni venden cogollos, os pagan con vuestro propio dinero, en cómodos plazos cada 108 días porque la gran mayoría están haciendo compounding Y LO SABES.

pero con las ultimas noticias han crecido bastante las retiradas gordas, así como las pruebas de 10E para ver si hay problemas de pago, la cosa no es cuanto dinero tienen , si no cuando pretenden escapar, porque un concurso de 250K /mes en marketing, si de ahí no sacan beneficios? a no ser que necesiten meter tanta gente ahora en la base de la pirámide para poder seguir siendo estables, porque como digo ya se ha invertido.

the end is coming Guarren. ese cambio de CEO los rumores de compras mínimas de 50 plantas o el limite .... tantean sus "himbersores" para ver como responden y por donde llevar el ponzi

Pd CLARO QUE SI GUARREN la diferencia es que te puedes meter en los grupos de los que yo saco las capturas y lo sabes.

una cosa es ser mala gente, cínico, mentiroso, embaucador, ponzero piramidero, pero Guarren supera todos los niveles.

lanzo encuesta: ¿Cuántos ponzis a visto caer Guarren?¿lleva en ponzis desde?¿estaría en Kuailian?¿en arbistar?

eso de los telegram edit fue una escusa muy buena en alguna de estas pero te dejo el link Guarren, para que resuelvas tus dudas.










JuicyFields España Latino CHAT


GRUPO DE INVERSORES PRIVADO




t.me





Pd2 aquí el egipcio diciendo que baja a 10 el btc para irse a 85 ...


----------



## Valbach (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver es la que mas casa con tu perfil?
> 
> """""A) Himbersor no-se-por-donde-me-sopla-el-viento.
> B) Ponzero mono o multicuenta intentando que la gente no retire. Sus lentejas dependen de ello.
> ...



Bonito intento de depurar tus palabras, pero… no ha colado. Te lo diré de otra forma, tienes mi permiso para faltarme al respeto cuando yo lo haga contigo. Mientras tanto mantengamos el tono y las formas. Estamos de acuerdo? Tratemos de que la educación aquí vaya más allá de la económica.


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> una cosa es cierta la puntuación en ese párrafo no es la adecuada, pero estaba después de la comida respondiéndote, permítemelo.
> 
> la pirámide esta invertida desde febrero, pero llevan veinte(20)días +- desde el 26 de mayo que tienen que meter mínimo 1M de otras cuentas todos los martes y jueves..., esa es la wallet de pagos, en otras las guardan como las de eth y luego la piscina U know!
> 
> ...



*¿De donde sacas la información de que una gran parte de los que se aventuran en JF se ha mantenido fiel y que encima ha habido un ritmo de entradas de usuarios tal que ha permitido seguir pagando a los anteriores?*

*¿Trabajas en la TESORERÍA de JF?*​*Sigues el mismo patrón de febrero.

Cuando meto dinero y empieza el ciclo de los 108 días, estás envalentonado y sueltas: "vamos a palmar", "el fin se acerca"...*

*Cuando ya queda poco para cobrar ya se te cierra el ojete: "cobrar no demuestra nada", "ahora los que entran sí que sí llegan tarde"...

Lo de ENTRAR TARDE ya me lo decían a mí en noviembre pasado y aquí estamos, y estaremos, si JF quiere, todo el tiempo que dure este tema.*

*COBRAR *demuestra que *PAGAN*, algo imposible para tí porque cada DÍA según los pantallazos que muestras están *AL BORDE DE LA QUIEBR*A.

*Por eso estás IRASCIBLE, no pasa nada. Cuando ves que pierdes una y otra vez el TREN entiendo que te pongas de mal humor. Te veo tal que así.*



En casa no me llaman nada porque vivo solo, por eso tengo dinero para aventuras y tiempo para escribir.

Pd. Si este finde estás por el Love the 90s en IFEMA o el fin de la semana que viene en Love the Tuentis, avisa y quedamos.

Pd. 2. El vídeo ese de víctima es una mala imitación del original, que es este.

**


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *¿De donde sacas la información de que una gran parte de los que se aventuran en JF se ha mantenido fiel y que encima ha habido un ritmo de entradas de usuarios tal que ha permitido seguir pagando a los anteriores?*
> 
> *¿Trabajas en la TESORERÍA de JF?*​*Sigues el mismo patrón de febrero.
> 
> ...



tu también puedes mirar la wallet Guarren, 3 4 pagos por minuto, sale con importes y todo...xD

entonces lo del telegram son capturas falsas o esta en el grupo? se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo Guarren,
con exponer el ponzi tengo suficiente no necesito generar morralla bastante tienen con lo suyo ^^

pero nada tu sigue insistiendo en ello, ya te lo dije y si tuviese interés ya estaría otra vez en los grupos para verlos arder^^

me quedan un par o tres que no me tienen bloqueado pero eso tu ya lo sabes.

entonces lo de Bafin, sigue jodido, siguen pagando, pero no son una empresa de inversiones, 
servicios de tamagochi 2.0 porque los NFT no parece que hayan calado muy bien en el grueso de Himbersores,


el ETH cayendo para subir, y alguna feria a la vista? o ya no hay que exponerse tanto, y van a hacer MLM con campañas publicitarias? ^^

la verdad, sois mas entretenidos vosotros que el ponzi Guarren, estaba sin petas, pero tranqui que voy pal club enseguida.

Por cierto vas a ver a David Bisbal? enserio? 
no me veras por ahí lo siento, por si te animas estaré por aquí JERA ON AIR 2022: 23-24-25 JUNI - Jera On Air 2022 - June 23-24-25

espero que a la fresca con un buen canuto, creo que nos parecemos poco Guarren.




Valbach dijo:


> Bonito intento de depurar tus palabras, pero… no ha colado. Te lo diré de otra forma, tienes mi permiso para faltarme al respeto cuando yo lo haga contigo. Mientras tanto mantengamos el tono y las formas. Estamos de acuerdo? Tratemos de que la educación aquí vaya más allá de la económica.



no ha colado? nada no te preocupes, se te ira endureciendo la piel, en este hilo es tónica xD 
no se me da bien hacer amigos, para mi es una falta de respeto venir a contar una falacia anecdótica ha estas alturas, en un hilo que lleva 106 paginas diciendo que un Ponzi es UN PONZI!

pero nada cada uno a lo suyo. no te lo tomes tan a pecho =*


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tu también puedes mirar la wallet Guarren, 3 4 pagos por minuto, sale con importes y todo...xD
> entonces lo del telegram son capturas falsas o esta en el grupo? se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo Guarren,
> con exponer el ponzi tengo suficiente no necesito generar morralla bastante tienen con lo suyo ^^
> pero nada tu sigue insistiendo en ello, ya te lo dije y si tuviese interés ya estaría otra vez en los grupos para verlos arder^^
> ...



*En una wallet de una plataforma hay movimientos, PAREN LAS ROTATIVAS.*
Deberías fichar por uno de esos periódicos sensacionalistas ingleses tipo The Sun o Daily Mirror.
No he entrado en ningún grupo. Sabes que feministo no cuenta a los grupos de TG como prueba.

Madre mía, te agarras como un clavo ardiendo al "Bafin gate" que al final ha quedado en tormenta en vaso de agua y todos ganando pasta "as usual".

Efectivamente y gracias por preguntar, están de simposio en Lisboa.

Aquí tienes el enlace

PORTUGAL MEDICAL CANNABIS 2022 CONFERENCES & NETWORKING SESSIONS

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal. 

*No fumes tanto que David Bisbal no aparece en ningún lado, melón. *


----------



## Valbach (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tu también puedes mirar la wallet Guarren, 3 4 pagos por minuto, sale con importes y todo...xD
> 
> entonces lo del telegram son capturas falsas o esta en el grupo? se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo Guarren,
> con exponer el ponzi tengo suficiente no necesito generar morralla bastante tienen con lo suyo ^^
> ...



Bueno, he intentado cambiar las normas del juego para que todos nos respetáramos un poco más, pero veo que no quieres. Te escudas en el “yo soy así, ya te acostumbrarás”. No pasa nada, me hago rápido al nivel que solicitas:

A ver, cachocarne con ojos, un poco de matemáticas. Si la pirámide lleva invertida desde Febrero (es decir, hay mayor salida de capital que entrada) y además, en los últimos 20 días han tenido que meter 1M cada día de cobro, hablamos de perdidas millonarias. Unos 6 millones solo con esos días de cobro más las pérdidas desde Febrero. 
A eso súmale los acuerdos con empresas firmados desde ese mes y las ferias patrocinadas, más pérdidas en la pirámide. ¡¡¡Y no olvidemos el ETH!!!
¿Tanto tiempo se tarda en hacer unas maletas?
¿Cuantos nuevos “himbersores” con 1000 plantas flash (50k) hacen falta para que les salga a cuenta no haber salido por patas hace ya meses?
No te preocupes, te lo explico desde el principio, aquí estamos para debatir y aprender a la vez:
1x1=1
1x2=2
1x3=3…..
De verdad que lo he intentado, pero el nivel de condescendencia es insoportable.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *No fumes tanto que David Bisbal no aparece en ningún lado, melón. *




Que mal pillas el sarcasmo 

Ahora que hace @Ernest77? Edita el post y quita esa parte?


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

A @Ernest77 no hay que tomarlo en serio.

Él cree que nos está vacilando pero en realidad lo que hace con sus cagadas continuas *es ponerse en ridículo y encima upear el hilo y dar visibilidad a JF*. *Y encima GRATIS.

¿Cuánta gente al principio le habrá creído y al transcurrir el tiempo y ver que sus predicciones NO se han cumplido finalmente se ha embarcado?*

Muchas gracias por tu servicio. Te animo a seguir en tu línea.

Pd. Es un digno sucesor, *si no es él reencarnado*, de @David_St
Ha continuado con la tradición de los pantallazos de wallet y grupos de telegram.

Pd. 2. Le vamos a dar las menciones honoríficas a visitantes ocasionales como @bralmu @Oranjito @Paddy McAloon y otros tantos que me es imposible recordar.


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A @Ernest77 no hay que tomarlo en serio.
> 
> Él cree que nos está vacilando pero en realidad lo que hace con sus cagadas continuas *es ponerse en ridículo y encima upear el hilo y dar visibilidad a JF*. *Y encima GRATIS.
> 
> ...



tanta buena publi, que aquí estas todo el día a pico y pala intentando lavar la cara al ponzi, el que toma como nimiedad lo de bafin eres tu, y todos sabemos que no es porque seas tonto del tó sino porque tienes que cumplir con tu papel, así que no te hagas la vistima.


cualquiera que vea este hilo, vera la de vueltas que le das a las cosas para defender este ponzi. como te conformas con cualquier "buena noticia"
en contra eres incapaz de ser critico con la empresa y pedirles datos a ellos, que ya sabemos que eres un mindundi y tal, pero confías y depositas tus "dineros" en el ponzi y vienes a defenderlo como si cobrases por ello Guarren que menos que una auditoria, datos contrastables, balances, productos acabados, algo no se quien compra esa weed que JF recompra? ALGO GUARREN ALGO! QUE OS CUENTEN ALGO!

no intentar distraeros con limites, topes.... cambios de CEO, y concursos con premios suntuosos pero sin bases claras....ya viste como fueron los previos.. que no cumplían ni la mas simple legislación al respecto, pero como no eso lo obvias.

ahora saca que dos o tres veces e dicho que hay menores, yo no puedo corroborarlo pero tu tampoco y por las restricciones que tiene JF a la hora de crearte una cuenta sabes que hasta chavales de 14 años que gastan sus pagas en fornite, podrían ser clientes de JF tranquilamente.

por lo que es la empresa la que debería aseverar que no hay ningún menor, poner medidas al respecto, implementar medidas de blanqueo de capitales KYC auditorias que se yo e Guarren por 10 k que puedes perder ya eres mayorcito, y el banco solo da un 1% etc
pero que se yo Guarren que dices tu que ve la gente?

te crees que son tontos miopes o avariciosos?
se que tu eres las tres con un toque de cinismo y vistimismo! =*


por si dudamos de si himbiertes tu dinero aquí por las risas todos tenemos claro que NO.
que estas realizando un papel encomiable como promotor, otra cosa es que las cagadas de JF no ayudan, y que todo PONZI con el tiempo explota lo sabes tu mejor que nadie y este no va a ser diferente.

Pd el Bafin Gate dices que ya ha pasado? ha emitido mas resoluciones para ponerles la cara colora? pásamelos ^^


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Bueno, he intentado cambiar las normas del juego para que todos nos respetáramos un poco más, pero veo que no quieres. Te escudas en el “yo soy así, ya te acostumbrarás”. No pasa nada, me hago rápido al nivel que solicitas:
> 
> A ver, cachocarne con ojos, un poco de matemáticas. Si la pirámide lleva invertida desde Febrero (es decir, hay mayor salida de capital que entrada) y además, en los últimos 20 días han tenido que meter 1M cada día de cobro, hablamos de perdidas millonarias. Unos 6 millones solo con esos días de cobro más las pérdidas desde Febrero.
> A eso súmale los acuerdos con empresas firmados desde ese mes y las ferias patrocinadas, más pérdidas en la pirámide. ¡¡¡Y no olvidemos el ETH!!!
> ...



NO, me escudo en que tu has llegado aquí con una falacia como una casa, queriendo entrar por la puerta grande y te sangra la nariz.

no sabes como funcionan los ponzis? pues si te hubieses leído el decálogo que tienes aquí de 106 paginas no te haría falta respuesta

@FeministoDeIzquierdas lo explica muy bien, si quieres que te lo resuma, la estafa ponzi requiere mas tiempo para intentar robar el máximo posible, arriesgan pasta por tiempo, no es un exit scam....


----------



## Ilustrum0 (16 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A @Ernest77 no hay que tomarlo en serio.
> 
> Él cree que nos está vacilando pero en realidad lo que hace con sus cagadas continuas *es ponerse en ridículo y encima upear el hilo y dar visibilidad a JF*. *Y encima GRATIS.
> 
> ...



La verdad que los idiotas y avariciosos les va a dar igual lo que aquí se diga, no se ponen a buscar información, sólo ven el alto porcentaje de rentabilidad y corren a pedir un préstamo, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.... Esa gente dudo que la veas por aquí, aquí principalmente te vas a encontrar a cuatro tipos de personas:

*Tipo 1*- Personas que aportan *pruebas* de que *PONZIFIELDS* huele a *CACA* y a *PONZI* desde que empezó hasta el día de hoy.

*Tipo 2*- Personas que ven las pruebas y piensan que *PONZIFIELDS* huele a *CACA* y a *PONZI* y no piensan en entrar nunca o ante la duda prefieren esperar a ver si los datos cambian a favor de *PONZIFIELDS* más allá de que paguen a día de hoy (hecho que no te asegura que *PONZIFIELDS* no sea un *PONZI*).

*Tipo 3*- Personas que ha decidido meter dinero en *PONZIFIELDS* y se limitan a mostrar con pantallazos que de momento *PONZIFIELDS* a día de hoy les ha pagado, (*Por lo que se lee en los chats oficiales cada vez pagan con más problemas y demora)* hecho que no te asegura que *PONZIFIELDS* no sea un *PONZI*.


*Y por último....*


*Tipo 4*- Los *captadores y promotores* que consigan que más idiotas y avariciosos entren a *PONZIFIELDS*. Estos promotores pueden ser que estén en nómina de *PONZIFIELDS* o bien que sean *carroñeros* que aprovechan las *estafas* que montan otros para así ellos ganar un dinero metiendo a otros en el ajo, ya sea mediante los enlaces de referidos que supuestamente solo dan a "influencers" o simplemente metiendo una cantidad de dinero y asegurándose de ir metiendo a más gente para aumentar sus probabilidades de recuperar la inversión (esta última opción es algo más arriesgada pero totalmente válida).

A las personas del tipo 4 se las detecta fácilmente tanto si dicen abiertamente quien son y a que han venido aquí, como si lo intentan ocultar.... ya que por como se ponen a la defensiva, por como no dejan ni un mensaje sin contestar, por como no responden a la mayoría de preguntas que se les fórmula y se van por los cerros de Úbeda con otros temas, por como intentan ridiculizar y minimizar a los que aportan pruebas de que al menos muestran que *PONZIFIELDS* *no* *huele a empresa 100%* *legal** y **fiable*, pues por todas esas cosas y más dejan claro a que han venido aquí y quiénes son.


En este caso tú y el tal ************ por como habéis interactuado en este hilo tenéis un poco de pestazo a las personas del tipo 4 y que conste que es el camino que habéis elegido vosotros mismos


Un saludo!!


----------



## Valbach (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> NO, me escudo en que tu has llegado aquí con una falacia como una casa, queriendo entrar por la puerta grande y te sangra la nariz.
> 
> no sabes como funcionan los ponzis? pues si te hubieses leído el decálogo que tienes aquí de 106 paginas no te haría falta respuesta
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas lo explica muy bien, si quieres que te lo resuma, la estafa ponzi requiere mas tiempo para intentar robar el máximo posible, arriesgan pasta por tiempo, no es un exit scam....



Cuidado con el principio de transposición y los anglicismos, no te conviertas en lo que criticas… 
Tienes razón, las pérdidas millonarias son comprar tiempo, ¿o era mala gestión? No sé, ya me lío…como dices una cosa u otra según te interese para tu argumento… Ay las falacias, que son como la paja en el ojo ajeno…


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tanta buena publi, que aquí estas todo el día a pico y pala intentando lavar la cara al ponzi, el que toma como nimiedad lo de bafin eres tu, y todos sabemos que no es porque seas tonto sino porque tienes que cumplir con tu papel, así que no te hagas la vistima.
> 
> 
> cualquiera que vea este hilo, vera la de vueltas que le das a las cosas para defender este ponzi. como te conformas con cualquier "buena noticia"
> ...



Lo primero de todo.

*Gracias por upear el hilo y mantenerlo en lo alto. Con suerte llegaremos a las 200 páginas antes de navidad y nos ganaremos una chicheta.*

El lector sacará sus conclusiones y verá como empezó y como está hasta el día de hoy, con sus altibajos. Como telenovela podríamos ofrecérsela a Netflix.

Efectivamente soy un mindundi que arriesgó 10k en noviembre y ahora solo arriesga (1) planta, 50 eurillos el 24/06 y algunas más  en julio.

Ya sabes que yo me metí por las risas y por las risas continúo, siempre en una cantidad que no me duela perder. Y como no tengo dinero en la bolsa ni cripto ni nada, me meto en estas cosas por si suena la flauta, y de momento ya sonó la primera vez, ¿por que no una segunda, tercera...?

Soy acrítico, pero una vez tienes el dinero dentro 108 días, ¿para que me voy a agobiar o estresar? ¿qué gano con ello? Mientras pasan los días entro al foro, hacemos como que discutimos, y en la plataforma veo que ya quedan menos días.




¿Que han hecho cagadas? Pues claro, sería ridículo negarlas, pero de ahí a ponerles ya como estafadores, hay un trecho.

No son 10k  Yo hablo por mí, soy avaricioso, y suelo tomar riesgos que muchos no haría. Dado que no tengo que mantener una familia, pagar una hipoteca o un préstamo, pues me la juego y nadie paga los platos rotos si sale mal.

Si JF es un PONZI, solo el tiempo lo dirá, hasta ahora están cumpliendo con sus obligaciones, van a ferias, consiguen socios....

*Y si tú tienes razón y al final es un PONZI, lo que está claro es que están en la fase que pagan.*

Y como no sabemos cuanto durará, algunos nos la jugamos. Si sale bien, genial y si no, hay que venir llorado de casa.

Mucha cara colorada no deben tener lo de JF cuando siguen con ferias y simposios por toda Europa como si nada.

Lo dicho, gracias por dar visibilidad al hilo. Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> La verdad que los idiotas y avariciosos les va a dar igual lo que aquí se diga, no se ponen a buscar información, sólo ven el alto porcentaje de rentabilidad y corren a pedir un préstamo, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.... Esa gente dudo que la veas por aquí, aquí principalmente te vas a encontrar a cuatro tipos de personas:
> 
> *Tipo 1*- Personas que aportan *pruebas* de que *PONZIFIELDS* huele a *CACA* y a *PONZI* desde que empezó hasta el día de hoy.
> 
> ...



Si te has leído el hilo verás que yo entré de rebote en este hilo procedente de otro, que fue cerrado.

En ese momento era una persona a pocos días de cobrar y estaba cagado, la verdad. Me había metido en noviembre y había poca información excepto en uno o dos hilos en forocoches.

Llegué a este hilo y, si eres una persona objetiva, verás que me dieron caña desde el minuto uno. Ya me habían puesto verde incluso antes de cobrar. *Se encargaron de meterme el miedo hasta el último segundo del último cobro.

Una vez cobrado, efectivamente ya me vine arriba.* Craso error, o no. De "pardillo que tuvo suerte" me ascendieron a "promotor o palmero". Estuve unas semanas desde la barrera y no me atreví a reinvertir, porque todavía le daba algo de credibilidad a quienes aquí escriben. 

Primero con la plantita de @Oranjito y luego con el resto, me decidí a arriesgar *MI DINERO* en busca de un RETORNO. Solo las pocas semanas que quedan, determinarán si fue buena idea o no.

*Por supuesto, si cobro, me volveré a venir arriba. Después de 108 días de FUD, que menos que disfrutar mientras llegan los cobros, que calculo tardarán unas dos semanas en completarse.  

Aparte que dejaré una cantidad para reinvertir, por supuesto y empezar otra vez la PENITENCIA.*


----------



## Ernest77 (16 Jun 2022)

aquí un abogado esta explicando un poco como esta el tema de los esquemas ponzi Kuailian arbistar etc





Valbach dijo:


> Cuidado con el principio de transposición y los anglicismos, no te conviertas en lo que criticas…
> Tienes razón, las pérdidas millonarias son comprar tiempo, ¿o era mala gestión? No sé, ya me lío…como dices una cosa u otra según te interese para tu argumento… Ay las falacias, que son como la paja en el ojo ajeno…



ya te digo yo te hacia un resumen, para mas clases teóricas el decálogo del compañero.
perdidas millonarias? son pagos de rendimientos.^^

en todo caso robo millonario si es que hacen la maleta, por ahora les están devolviendo su dinero en cómodos plazos, con la expectativa de que el boca a boca y el marketing exposición en ferias etc se traduzca en mas dinero captado, mas dinero robado lo entiendes? XD
no les importa pagar rendimientos mientras la base siga creciendo, con la expectativa de robar mas, por ello el riesgo de las personas que desconocen que es un ponzi es que no retiran nunca...y el día que esto explota todos los que están en esa situación lo palman todo.


----------



## Valbach (17 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> aquí un abogado esta explicando un poco como esta el tema de los esquemas ponzi Kuailian arbistar etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Para qué quiero el resumen? Ya me he leído el libro. Pero no me dejes a medias, ¿en que quedamos? 
A) Están comprando tiempo
B) Son una mierda de gestores que han perdido millones, sobre todo en ETH
C) A o B según la falacia en la que necesite apoyarme.
D) No me acuerdo de la afirmación que he hecho el día anterior y me toca irme por peteneras de vez en cuando.


----------



## lazarus86 (18 Jun 2022)

Acabo de recibir 288€, el ponzi sigue vivo por ahora.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> no les importa pagar rendimientos mientras la base siga creciendo, con la expectativa de robar mas, por ello el riesgo de las personas que desconocen que es un ponzi es que no retiran nunca...y el día que esto explota todos los que están en esa situación lo palman todo.



Frase para enmarcar. Fíjate como los ponCeros ni la tocan. Hacen lo posible por repetir que ellos estan cobrando.

Yo haría una porra de excusas para cuando explote. Mis aportaciones:
- "Nos han hackeado".
- "El BCE nosequé de las cryptos".
- "Es que la gente desconfía y blao blao".
- "Nosequé cambio climático y nosequé Colombia".


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Vaya vaya. Se masca la tragedia y los nervios afloran.

Cada vez más comentarios de gente que ha hecho caso omiso al hilo, se la ha jugado y está cobrando. Que sorpresa.

Y foreros no recién llegados sino con pedigrí y que no pueden ser tachados de mercenarios de JF.

*Por eso los detractores no se atreven ni a citarlos. ¿Un 2018-2022 descalificando a un 2009 o a un 2014? 

No lo verán mis ojos. *


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> Acabo de recibir 288€, el ponzi sigue vivo por ahora.



Felicidades. 

Acabas de entrar en la lista de sospechosos habituales. 

Prepárate por si te cae un chaparrón.


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

veremos si se desenvuelve como tu o no, pero ha comenzando asegurando que es un ponzi y "que sigue vivo por ahora", mini punto para el,

eres demasiado clasista Guarren, eso de la antigüedad de las cuentas te importara a ti... nadie hace el ejercicio de palmero como tú así que no te quites méritos 

son masas las que han echo caso omiso Guarren....
xD

mare meva!
lo interesante seria saber si ha reinvertido el resto, si ha retirado todo o si por el contrario esta haciendo compounding su ingreso inicial fue superior y aun esta en perdidas, lo que estaría retirando su dinero en cómodos plazos.
y su "beneficio" serian números en una web....respaldada por nadie.


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Frase para enmarcar. Fíjate como los ponCeros ni la tocan. Hacen lo posible por repetir que ellos estan cobrando.
> 
> Yo haría una porra de excusas para cuando explote. Mis aportaciones:
> - "Nos han hackeado".
> ...



la guerra o el bafin que les hace acoso ^^

aunque ahora no se que mierdas murmullan los grupos de telegram de que sabores purpuras no tendría GMP

@alexdevigo se supone que dicho por infarmed, sabes algo Guarren?


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> veremos si se desenvuelve como tu o no, pero ha comenzando asegurando que es un ponzi y "que sigue vivo por ahora", mini punto para el,
> 
> eres demasiado clasista Guarren, eso de la antigüedad de las cuentas te importara a ti... nadie hace el ejercicio de palmero como tú así que no te quites méritos
> 
> ...



¿Será que contestarás a @Valbach o tendrá razón y te saldrás por peteneras o tendrá tu silencio por respuesta?

*Sobre @lazarus86 ¿Pero no era que quien metía dinero en un Ponzi a sabiendas era un ser despreciable al que hay que desearle lo peor? ¿Ahora les damos mini puntos?*

Vaya vaya, ahora simplemente les diremos a esos "venga va, ya tienes tu dinero, no lo vuelvas a hacer" y aquí no ha pasado nada 

El clasismo se me ha enseñado en este hilo, parece que puntúa el número de hilos en los que se participa y el número de mensajes .. 

No puedo medir las masas que nos siguen porque no tengo referido, porca miseria...

Los números en la web y su correspondencia con saldos bancarios los podremos demostrar a partir del viernes que viene.

Vamos a estrenar el "fact check" de las retiradas. Iré sacando a diferentes entidades bancarias 10 euritos a cada una y veremos si llegan y cuanto tiempo tardan en hacerlo.


----------



## lazarus86 (18 Jun 2022)

Yo a sabiendas que era un ponzi me arriesgue por el alto beneficio que da, ninguna inversión conocida da un beneficio tan alto.
Lo que es triste, que hay mucha gente que ha invertido ahorros en este tipos de esquemas y no saben el riesgo que supone esto


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Bueno, he intentado cambiar las normas del juego para que todos nos respetáramos un poco más, pero veo que no quieres. Te escudas en el “yo soy así, ya te acostumbrarás”. No pasa nada, me hago rápido al nivel que solicitas:
> 
> A ver, cachocarne con ojos, un poco de matemáticas. Si la pirámide lleva invertida desde Febrero (es decir, hay mayor salida de capital que entrada) y además,* en los últimos 20 días han tenido que meter 1M cada día de cobro, hablamos de perdidas millonarias. Unos 6 millones solo con esos días de cobro más las pérdidas desde Febrero*.
> A eso súmale los acuerdos con empresas firmados desde ese mes y las ferias patrocinadas, más pérdidas en la pirámide. ¡¡¡Y no olvidemos el ETH!!!
> ...





Valbach dijo:


> Cuidado con el principio de transposición y los anglicismos, no te conviertas en lo que criticas…
> *Tienes razón, las pérdidas millonarias son comprar tiempo, ¿o era mala gestión? *No sé, ya me lío…como dices una cosa u otra según te interese para tu argumento… Ay las falacias, que son como la paja en el ojo ajeno…







alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Será que contestarás a @Valbach o tendrá razón y te saldrás por peteneras o tendrá tu silencio por respuesta?
> 
> *Sobre @lazarus86 ¿Pero no era que quien metía dinero en un Ponzi a sabiendas era un ser despreciable al que hay que desearle lo peor? ¿Ahora les damos mini puntos?*
> 
> ...



a que quieres que le conteste Guarren, tu tampoco contestas el grueso de las preguntas serias, así que no te hagas la vistima.
de todas maneras o no sabe preguntar o sus preguntas son tan estúpidas que no merecen respuesta.

si tiene tu capacidad de tergiversar hasta lo mas elemental, la pirámide esta invertida, quiere decir que ya retira mas gente que la que ingresa en el sistema, que ha cambiado la tendencia de las búsquedas en su web "quitando los ataques DDS" cosa que no cuadraría con duplicar casi sus clientes en escasos 5 meses..
no que el balance de capitales es negativo desde febrero, se lo explique. si tu alter ego no lo entiende, es cosa tuya Guarren.


pero como JF no da datos solo soflamas y fotos cutres.....a y ferias xD que todavía no les prohíben la entrada no Guarren? gran argumento.


llevan un mes poniendo dinero. no quitando para almacenarlo, que harán si exit scam daros ponzimonedas o NFTS no lo sabemos todavía pero se ira desvelando tiempo al tiempo.

@FeministoDeIzquierdas ha iniciado una encuesta puedes sumar tus supuestos.

otra cosa es que esa gente retire o haga compounding y solo saca "beneficios" y usan el grueso del dinero como capital de riesgo ^^

tienes que ir leyendo sus "estrategias por telegram" es de traca.

y si las criptos se van al guano, y JF todavia mantiehe eth en los que ha perdido el 69%de su valor desde abril.....es de ser papafrita.!







0x204c7c3F4Db340e49963a1bBCe07fef256d36E6F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





pensar que los gestores de esta sangría sabrán generarte las rentabilidades que te prometen cuanto menos es descabellado, a ojos de miopes,a no ser que tu trabajo consista en eso Guarren , y ya con algo mas que la EGB pues ni te digo.....en fin. Guarren!

a que quieres que te conteste a tu alter ego? =*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> *Yo a sabiendas que era un ponzi me arriesgue* por el alto beneficio que da, ninguna inversión conocida da un beneficio tan alto.
> Lo que es triste, que hay mucha gente que ha invertido ahorros en este tipos de esquemas y no saben el riesgo que supone esto



Tienes todo mi respeto. Te lo digo en serio.

Así SI. Sin rodeos ni tratar de mentir ni de esconder nada.


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Sobre @lazarus86 ¿Pero no era que quien metía dinero en un Ponzi a sabiendas era un ser despreciable al que hay que desearle lo peor? ¿Ahora les damos mini puntos?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*le damos 2!


alexdevigo dijo:


> Vaya vaya, ahora simplemente les diremos a esos "venga va, ya tienes tu dinero, no lo vuelvas a hacer" y aquí no ha pasado nada
> 
> El clasismo se me ha enseñado en este hilo, parece que puntúa el número de hilos en los que se participa y el número de mensajes ..



eso te dijimos a ti ahí por febrero, si no recuerdo mal hasta recé por ti....



lazarus86 dijo:


> *Yo a sabiendas que era un ponzi me arriesgue *por el alto beneficio que da, ninguna inversión conocida da un beneficio tan alto.
> Lo que es triste, que hay mucha gente que ha invertido ahorros en este tipos de esquemas y no saben el riesgo que supone esto







Guarren invirtió por las risas @lazarus86 le ha dado una sopa de realidad

la cabeza del lector critico pensando en Guarren muy fuerte

***Guarren convenciendo masas***


Pd Guarren lo de inframed es un rumor o como esta el tema?
les vas a escribir como "himbersor" ^^

por si quieres preguntar 










Contactos


Infarmed



www.infarmed.pt


----------



## Ilustrum0 (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> la guerra o el bafin que les hace acoso ^^
> 
> aunque ahora no se que mierdas murmullan los grupos de telegram de que sabores purpuras no tendría GMP
> 
> @alexdevigo se supone que dicho por infarmed, sabes algo Guarren?



Me decanto por el Bafin, comunicado de ayer día 17 de Junio del 2022









Juicy Holdings B.V. (auch „Juicy Fields“): BaFin untersagt öffentliche Angebote von Vermögensanlagen in Form von Investitionen in Cannabispflanzen


Die BaFin hat am 03. Juni 2022 die öffentlichen Angebote von Vermögensanlagen in Form von Investitionsmöglichkeiten in Cannabispflanzen der Sorten JuicyFlash, JuicyMist, JuicyKush und JuicyHaze der Juicy Holdings B.V., Amsterdam, Niederlande, wegen Verstoßes gegen das Vermögensanlagengesetz...




www.bafin.de


----------



## Ilustrum0 (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Vale. Mañana llamo al CEO de Juicyfields para que te llame y explique todo (proveedores, socios, márgenes, regulaciones...)?
> 
> ¿Alguna otra cosa más?



Le llamaste ya?

Que pena que yo no dependa de este hilo y no pueda estar siempre atento a los mensajes que aquí se escriben, pero me hubiera gustado que aprovecharas la llamada al CEO de *PONZIFIELDS* para pedirle que te diera pruebas que demuestren la legalidad y fiabilidad de *PONZIFIELDS* y así al menos tú puedas defender a *PONZIFIELDS* con pruebas y argumentos de peso.


Un saludo!


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Me decanto por el Bafin, comunicado de ayer día 17 de Junio del 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora que Guarren!

ahora es cuando desaparece la pasta y tu? o en que velocidad crees que se desarrollaran los acontecimientos? esto estaba programado con el cambio de CEO, Un derrumbe controlado de tu "gran y fiable empresa " hasta ahora pagan^^

dios Gracias por tanto =*

espero que ahora sea cuando se dilata y se vuelve divertido, Guarren montando la plataforma de afectados porque esta en perdidas, o enseñándonos que solo tenia 200€ en plantas porque intuía la que se venia ^^

el telegram se va a poner bonito


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Me decanto por el Bafin, comunicado de ayer día 17 de Junio del 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero traduce, hombre, traduce que igual no se lo creen:
*Juicy Holdings B.V. (auch „Juicy Fields“): BaFin untersagt öffentliche Angebote von Vermögensanlagen in Form von Investitionen in Cannabispflanzen

untersagt = PROHIBIR
Angebote = Oferta
Vermögensanlagen = Inversiones*

Pero hay mas. En el artículo se refieren incluso a Juicyfields de Amsterdam, por violar las condiciones del Vermögensanlagengesetz (VermAnlG) alemán. 

Pero hay aún mas. También hablan de la GRAN MENTIRA que dijeron en youtube, telegram, etc...sobre el hecho de que el BaFin les había ya autorizado. Ésto es lo mejor porque ahora ya esta el BaFin con la mosca detrás de la oreja y se van a fijar en Juicyfields mucho mas.

*BLANCO Y EN BOTELLA.*


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Tropa, no os pongáis nerviosos. Ni que fuera vuestro dinero.

Si hay que palmar pasta se palma, aquí hemos a jugar. He tapado la cantidad invertida para julio para darle aliciente. 

Entonces tú dices que le he metido 200 euros. Que poco me conoces Pinocho. 

Poco menos de 5 semanas y, si no dura JF, os reís un rato. Y si dura, os planto los cobros. Amén.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ahora que Guarren!
> 
> ahora es cuando desaparece la pasta y tu? o en que velocidad crees que se desarrollaran los acontecimientos? esto estaba programado con el cambio de CEO, Un derrumbe controlado de tu "gran y fiable empresa " hasta ahora pagan^^
> 
> ...



La verdad es que aún no cantaría victoria.

Ahora es cuando se pondrán a decir que el BaFin no es una autoridad competente o que se les olvidó nosequé papel o que ya estan en proceso para arreglarlo todo y que no hay que preocuparse.

A ésta gente le queda aún mecha. Por desgracia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Tropa, no os pongáis nerviosos. Ni que fuera vuestro dinero.
> 
> Si hay que palmar pasta se palma, aquí hemos a jugar. He tapado la cantidad invertida para julio para darle aliciente.
> 
> ...



Creo que aun no entiendes que hace tiempo que sabemos que eres un PROMOTOR. PRO-MO-TOR.

Y has tapado la cantidad invertida en Julio porque tú mismo ya no sabes si vas a cobrar, no por "aliciente". Repito: Ya te conocemos.


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La verdad es que aún no cantaría victoria.
> 
> Ahora es cuando se pondrán a decir que el BaFin no es una autoridad competente o que se les olvidó nosequé papel o que ya estan en proceso para arreglarlo todo y que no hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A ésta gente le queda aún mecha. Por desgracia.



Te ha faltado la coletilla "pero me puedo equivocar " o "todo es posible"

Joder, que calor hace en IFEMA, me cago en la puta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Te ha faltado la coletilla "pero me puedo equivocar " o "todo es posible"
> 
> Joder, que calor hace en IFEMA, me cago en la puta.



No me hace falta ninguna coletilla, y te agradecería que, una vez mas, no pongas palabras en mi boca.

No es que sea posible, es que tengo la total y absoluta seguridad de que van a intentar alargar la Ponzi lo máximo posible. No tengo ninguna duda.

PS: No sabía que se podían captar pardillos para Ponzis en el IFEMA.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (18 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *RESPUESTA A Ilustrum0 (MULTI)*​
> ¿Por qué gritas tanto en los post?
> 
> Por más que grites no vas a llevar más razón, solo demuestras que con tus post simplemente quieres acaparar más atención que el resto para intentar que la gente solo lea tus post DEFENDIENDO a PonziFields _Y OCULTANDO LA INFORMACIÓN QUE INDICA QUE EN PONZIFIELDS ALGO HUELE MAL._
> ...



*RESUMEN DE TUS MENSAJES:*
*TUS MENTIRAS "blablabla multicuenta"**Más de TUS MENTIRAS* *"blablablabla* *entiendo más que ninguno en este hilo, pero la realidad es que no tengo ni puta idea como podéis comprobar, solo me limito a defender a* *PONZIFIELDS* *diciendo que no defiendo a* *PONZIFIELDS**"*

*"PONZIFIELDS* *hace lo que hace, pero no hace lo hace"** "PONZIFIELDS PERMITE OFICIALMENTE WEBMASTER y los deja ir a convenciones, pero no se hace cargo de lo que se diga en un sitio AUTORIZADO OFICIALMENTE por PONZIFIELDS porque paradójicamente a la vez no es "oficial" guiño, guiño..."*


*He clavado tus mensajes macho *

"Es un documento interno, reservados para el departamento legal y están sujetos a confidencialidad."
"Pues todo esta en la red, que tu no tengas los conocimientos para acceder o llegar un poco mas allá, no es mi culpa."
*Eres hacker o trabajas dentro de PONZIFIELDS? Ya que te has molestado en abrir la tapa de la olla haz públicos esos datos de los que hablas no seas avaricioso y comparte con todos igual que nosotros compartimos las pruebas que demuestran que PONZIFIELDS huele a caca.



OFICINAS QUE "EXISTÍAN" PERO QUE A LA VEZ NO EXISTÍAN Y QUE HA RAÍZ DE LA CONFUSIÓN DE LA GENTE EMPEZARON A EXISTIR E INCLUSO A HACERSE FIESTAS DE INAUGURACIÓN DESPUES DE MESES SUPUESTAMENTE EXISTIENDO? ESAS OFICINAS? QUE INAUGURACIONES MÁS RARAS...

Como los cambios repentinos en los FAQ de la web oficial de PONZIFIELDS con las fechas de creación de PONZIFIELDS, debe de ser que no se ponían de acuerdo en que año se fundó PONZIFIELDS...

- PONZIFIELDS lleva 3 años funcionando.*
*+ Y porque solo hay rastros de la web de PONZIFIELDS de hace dos años?
- .... Shlomo cambia la fecha en el FAQ que les está oliendo a rancio!

Y ASÍ CON TODAS LAS "EVIDENCIAS" QUE USAS PARA DEFENDER A PONZIFIELDS, CUANDO SERIA SUFICIENTE CON PRESENTAR UNOS BALANCES DE CUENTA Y ALGÚN QUE OTRO DATO QUE HACEN PÚBLICOS TODAS LAS EMPRESAS PARA DEMOSTRAR QUE SON LEGALES Y FIABLES.*


Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No me hace falta ninguna coletilla, y te agradecería que, una vez mas, no pongas palabras en mi boca.
> 
> No es que sea posible, es que tengo la total y absoluta seguridad de que van a intentar alargar la Ponzi lo máximo posible. No tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> PS: No sabía que se podían captar pardillos para Ponzis en el IFEMA.



Era una observación por si se te había pasado. Nada más. ¿Veis cómo estáis de los nervios?

Tengo yo pasta dentro y seguro que sufro menos jaja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Era una observación por si se te había pasado. Nada más. ¿Veis cómo estáis de los nervios?
> 
> Tengo yo pasta dentro y seguro que sufro menos jaja



No. No es una observación. Es una búsqueda constante por tratar de minar los argumentos de otros porque eres un promotor.

Fíjate como, "extrañamente", esas "observaciones" a mi nunca me ocurren. Y como, "extrañamente", no pongo nada en tu boca que tú no hayas escrito. Cosas que "extrañamente" a ti te ocurren constantemente. Por eso debo recordártelo una y otra vez.

Y aqui nadie esta sufriendo nada. Simplemente somos gente de bien tratando de evitar que HIJOS DE PUTA se aprovechen de la falta de conocimiento de pobres desgraciados.


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Era una observación por si se te había pasado. Nada más. ¿Veis cómo estáis de los nervios?
> 
> Tengo yo pasta dentro y seguro que sufro menos jaja



te ha faltado un JA para invertir por las risas suenan a pocas solo dos Guarren, a ver si el que esta nervioso eres tu jajajajaja

de corroborarse que es un PONZI ESTAFA como llevamos avisando mucho tiempo, entenderás que ese dinero es ilegitimo, te seguirá sudando no?

Pd me vas a contestar a lo de infarmed? 
sabores purpuras tiene GMP?
el documento que circula por telegram es real?
tienes el contacto de infarmed unos mensajes mas atras, vas a hacer lo que cualquier inversor lógico haría,
ante los rumores , que contradicen lo que JF decía hace unos días?

o es la menor de las mentiras que han dicho hasta ahora, entonces que mas da no Guarren?


----------



## Ilustrum0 (18 Jun 2022)

************ dijo:


> *VES COMO NO TE ENTERAS, NO TIENES NI IDEA COMO FUNCIONAN LAS COSAS Y POR ESO TUS MAL INTERPRETACIONES.
> 
> LOS ORGANISMOS REGULADORES DE UNA ACTIVIDAD SON LOS QUE TIENEN QUE PROBAR QUE UNA EMPRESA SE DEDICA A LA ACTIVIDAD QUE ELLOS REGULAN PARA EXIGIRLES CUMPLIR CON SUS REQUISITOS.
> 
> ...





*Bien! Se ve que sabes de sobra como funciona el mundo...*

*Ya has dejado claro que efectivamente la manera de hacer el ridículo se contagia**.*



Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te ha faltado un JA para invertir por las risas suenan a pocas solo dos Guarren, a ver si el que esta nervioso eres tu jajajajaja
> 
> de corroborarse que es un PONZI ESTAFA como llevamos avisando mucho tiempo, entenderás que ese dinero es ilegitimo, te seguirá sudando no?
> 
> ...



Tranquilo hombre, que te va a dar algo. Si es un Ponzi y soy del los que tiene la suerte de cobrar te vas a quedar con un palmo de narices. ¿200 euros? ¿En serio crees que eso es lo máximo que me puedo jugar? 

Una vez metida pasta, ya no me cuestiono nada. Aquí hemos venido a sufrir jaja y el último ja

¿Cómo es el dicho? El que cobra último ríe mejor o algo así...


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre, que te va a dar algo. Si es un Ponzi y soy del los que tiene la suerte de cobrar te vas a quedar con un palmo de narices. ¿200 euros? ¿En serio crees que eso es lo máximo que me puedo jugar?
> 
> Una vez metida pasta, ya no me cuestiono nada. Aquí hemos venido a sufrir jaja y el último ja
> 
> ¿Cómo es el dicho? El que cobra último ríe mejor o algo así...



pensaba que lo que estábamos determinando era la fiabilidad legalidad y solvencia de esta "empresa PONZI" que tu llevas meses defendiendo,
yo estoy muy tranquilo no invierto en ponzis y advierto cuando veo uno no pienso en sacar beneficio de una estafa me parece inmoral. paparfrita.
NO, SI TU COBRARAS QUE COBRAR DE UN PONZI NO ES PRUEBA DE QUE NO ES UN PONZI, ARBISTAR PAGO DURANTE 2 AÑOS, LO QUE ES RARO TENER LA CARA COMO EL CEMENTO
y no contestar a la pregunta en tres mensajes, sabemos que no estas por ayudar a comprobar la legitimidad de este PONZI si no a contar que todavía pagan para que la gente entre, 

Pero bafin aclara que lo que JF realiza es captación de dinero del publico para inversión,
la escusa de los servicios no sirve ya Guarren.

ahora dicen que no han ido a la feria de Portugal que lo han cancelado en el ultimo minuto....también cosa de un webmaster?
no se rick





lo de infarmed lo dejamos ya no pregunto mas no vas a responder no? solo atacar con tontadas, no te hagas la vistima Guarren llevo días avisándote ^^

no pega con tu personaje todavía, pelealo mas anda.


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

Los otros "himbersores" webmaster o lo que sea andan pidiendo las explicaciones que Guarren no pide por ser un mindundi...












JuicyFields España Latino CHAT


GRUPO DE INVERSORES PRIVADO




t.me





para que no digas que me lo invento Guarren =*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *OFICINAS QUE "EXISTÍAN" PERO QUE A LA VEZ NO EXISTÍAN Y QUE HA RAÍZ DE LA CONFUSIÓN DE LA GENTE EMPEZARON A EXISTIR E INCLUSO A HACERSE FIESTAS DE INAUGURACIÓN DESPUES DE MESES SUPUESTAMENTE EXISTIENDO? ESAS OFICINAS? QUE INAUGURACIONES MÁS RARAS...*



Caballero caballero no te pases y al César lo que es del César.

¿No te has parado a pensar que a lo mejor Juicyfields puede doblar el espacio-tiempo, e inagurar una oficina abierta en el futuro? Despues de todo, si no es una ponzi y no puede explicar de donde vienen sus beneficios (tema Bafin), entonces es capaz de sacar beneficios de la nada como jesucristo con los panes y peces.

Yo que tú me andaría con cuidado con esas afirmaciones que haces que luego Juicyfields abre el espacio-tiempo y te va a poner la cara colorada.

Ahí dejo el aviso.


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> pensaba que lo que estábamos determinando era la fiabilidad legalidad y solvencia de esta "empresa PONZI" que tu llevas meses defendiendo,
> yo estoy muy tranquilo no invierto en ponzis y advierto cuando veo uno no pienso en sacar beneficio de una estafa me parece inmoral. paparfrita.
> NO, SI TU COBRARAS QUE COBRAR DE UN PONZI NO ES PRUEBA DE QUE NO ES UN PONZI, ARBISTAR PAGO DURANTE 2 AÑOS, LO QUE ES RARO TENER LA CARA COMO EL CEMENTO
> y no contestar a la pregunta en tres mensajes, sabemos que no estas por ayudar a comprobar la legitimidad de este PONZI si no a contar que todavía pagan para que la gente entre,
> ...



¿Te crees que alguien va a perder el tiempo tomándote en serio, poniendo xD?

Cambia de camello, que esa droga que te estás metiendo te están matando demasiadas neuronas.

¿Ahora vamos a empezar con el rollo del dinero ilegítimo? Debes estar desesperado. Y como cobre en julio, verás si son doscientos eurillos lo que metí.

¿Tendrá su recompensa venir al hilo? Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094521



Tio, no pienses en tu interés, que los jefes se estan jugando el dinero de todos los pardillos.

Me recuerda a aquella frase de "America luchará contra Putin hasta el último ucraniano".


----------



## Ernest77 (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Te crees que alguien va a perder el tiempo tomándote en serio, poniendo xD?
> 
> Cambia de camello, que esa droga que te estás metiendo te están matando demasiadas neuronas.
> 
> ...



dijo un GUARREN que himbierte y promueve una estafa ponzi sobre cannabis claaaro...

te van a tomar en serio a ti, que te quejabas de que no contesto a tu alter ego, lo hago por 3ªvez y tu llevas 5 mensajes esquivando lo de infarmed, lo de bafin, que son una plataforma de inversión sin sus pertinentes permisos para ello etc

Guarren creo que el que pierde el tiempo eres tu, este ponzi ya es indefendible.

no es un camello es un club con buenas practicas ya te dije el otro día...cultivan y dispensan de manera real no como PONZIFIELDS....
tienen buena mierda descuida.


lo del royo ilegitimo colaría si es con tu otra cuenta, con esta llevas desde el principio y te lo e dicho 20 veces. no hagas el indio anda.

que ya no tienes donde agarrarte podrías hacer como el compañero, admitir que es un ponzi y apañao.

pero claro tu, no puedes hacer eso.


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> dijo un GUARREN que himbierte y promueve una estafa ponzi sobre cannabis claaaro...
> 
> te van a tomar en serio a ti, que te quejabas de que no contesto a tu alter ego, lo hago por 3ªvez y tu llevas 5 mensajes esquivando lo de infarmed, lo de bafin, que son una plataforma de inversión sin sus pertinentes permisos para ello etc
> 
> ...



No llores hombre. Podías estar aquí de festival, pagado pr JF "of course" por mi dedicación. Y tú como colaborador necesario para el toma y daca.

Menos mal que eres altruista.




PD. Tampoco quiero ser ingrato ni desagradecido, @FeministoDeIzquierdas , esto también es gracias a tí. 
*CONTIGO EMPEZÓ TODO.*


----------



## Valbach (18 Jun 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> pensaba que lo que estábamos determinando era la fiabilidad legalidad y solvencia de esta "empresa PONZI" que tu llevas meses defendiendo,
> yo estoy muy tranquilo no invierto en ponzis y advierto cuando veo uno no pienso en sacar beneficio de una estafa me parece inmoral. paparfrita.
> NO, SI TU COBRARAS QUE COBRAR DE UN PONZI NO ES PRUEBA DE QUE NO ES UN PONZI, ARBISTAR PAGO DURANTE 2 AÑOS, LO QUE ES RARO TENER LA CARA COMO EL CEMENTO
> y no contestar a la pregunta en tres mensajes, sabemos que no estas por ayudar a comprobar la legitimidad de este PONZI si no a contar que todavía pagan para que la gente entre,
> ...



Un pequeño apunte. En Portugal si han estado…

Hora 2 minuto 14 aproximadamente…


----------



## Ilustrum0 (18 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No llores hombre. Podías estar aquí de festival, pagado pr JF "of course" por mi dedicación. Y tú como colaborador necesario para el toma y daca.
> 
> Menos mal que eres altruista.
> 
> ...



*Por esa uña del pulgar da la sensación de que alguien no está tan tranquilo como dice...*

Por cierto un apunte, me sorprende lo poco activo que está hoy *Orlando* cómo administrador del Telegram oficial en español de *PONZIFIELDS*, querrá pasar desapercibido ante el *chaparrón de dudas* que se está sucediendo tanto en el chat español, como en el portugués, como en el de inglés... Eso o que está el muchacho en otros menesteres.


Un saludo!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No llores hombre. Podías estar aquí de festival, pagado pr JF "of course" por mi dedicación. Y tú como colaborador necesario para el toma y daca.
> 
> Menos mal que eres altruista.
> 
> ...



¿En serio quieres impresionar con una entrada VIP de 150 pavos del IFEMA? Deberías haber llegado en el lambo de alquiler, tio.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿En serio quieres impresionar con una entrada VIP de 150 pavos del IFEMA? Deberías haber llegado en el lambo de alquiler, tio.



No seas modesto hombre.

No trataba de impresionar, más bien agradecerte a tí, a @Ernest77 y otros toda la dedicación que habéis tenido estos meses para ayudarme a ganarme las lentejas.

Cuanta gente no sabría lo que es Juicyfields, y por ver este hilo, no haciedoos caso, le ha picado el gusanillo y se ha metido. Ya están manifestándose los primeros, pero seguro que hay más. 

Sois un ejemplo para todos. Me gustaría continuar en esta senda de colaboración lo máximo posible.

PD. No lambo, no party.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No seas modesto hombre.
> 
> No trataba de impresionar, más bien agradecerte a tí, a @Ernest77 y otros toda la dedicación que habéis tenido estos meses para ayudarme a ganarme las lentejas.
> 
> ...



Claro que si...como todos estos foreros de prestigio que dices que estan participando. Ya te responderé con tranquilidad, no te preocupes.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si...como todos estos foreros de prestigio que dices que estan participando. Ya te responderé con tranquilidad, no te preocupes.



Responde cuando lo consideres, por supuesto, necesitamos que este hilo esté arriba constantemente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Responde cuando lo consideres, por supuesto, necesitamos que este hilo esté arriba constantemente. Muchas gracias.



Creo que lo avisé anteriormente. Esta semana he estado haciendo bastantes viajes de negocios, y el problema no es solo los viajes en si, sino luego tener que poner en orden la información, presentarla, mirar "entre líneas" para buscar lo que no te cuentan, y hacer una recomendación. De hecho, tengo presentación ésta semana y en dos semanas tengo otra ronda de viajes en función a como haya ido la presentación.

Me encanta forear, es muy relajante, pero tengo una vida ahí afuera.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que lo avisé anteriormente. Esta semana he estado haciendo bastantes viajes de negocios, y el problema no es solo los viajes en si, sino luego tener que poner en orden la información, presentarla, mirar "entre líneas" para buscar lo que no te cuentan, y hacer una recomendación. De hecho, tengo presentación ésta semana y en dos semanas tengo otra ronda de viajes en función a como haya ido la presentación.
> 
> Me encanta forear, es muy relajante, pero tengo una vida ahí afuera.



Pues hasta que me salga el tren de Chamartín, imagínate si tengo tiempo. Se le ha averiado el jet privado privado a JF y me toca estar con la plebe.

Habrá que perdonarle esta afrenta. Pero ya sabes mi dicho.

*Mientras paguen, ni siento ni padezco.*

Forear relaja y si encima monetizamos nuestra participación, pues miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pues hasta que me salga el tren de Chamartín, imagínate si tengo tiempo. Se le ha averiado el jet privado privado a JF y me toca estar con la plebe.
> 
> Habrá que perdonarle esta afrenta. Pero ya sabes mi dicho.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo jet privado no tengo, pero por la pandemia me quedé a un tris de la Platinum de KLM (tengo la gold). En su día llegué a tener la HON de Star Alliance pero los de Lufthansa pasaron de ser una aerolínea de "puta madre" a "puta mierda" (que putada hicieron al destrozar a Swiss), y poco a poco los chicos de KLM (Sky club creo que se llama) me fueron ganando. Además quien conozca el lounge del aeropuerto de Amsterdam sabrá a lo que me refiero, todo esto con permiso de Singapore airlines y su lounge y aeropuerto entero, que solo por el salto de agua artificial merece la pena visitar.

Solo me salva saber que no tengo que ir promoviendo Ponzis.


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre yo jet privado no tengo, pero por la pandemia me quedé a un tris de la Platinum de KLM (tengo la gold). En su día llegué a tener la HON de Star Alliance pero los de Lufthansa pasaron de ser una aerolínea de "puta madre" a "puta mierda" (que putada hicieron al destrozar a Swiss), y poco a poco los chicos de KLM (Sky club creo que se llama) me fueron ganando. Además quien conozca el lounge del aeropuerto de Amsterdam sabrá a lo que me refiero, todo esto con permiso de Singapore airlines y su lounge y aeropuerto entero, que solo por el salto de agua artificial merece la pena visitar.
> 
> Solo me salva saber que no tengo que ir promoviendo Ponzis.



No lo promueves pero sin duda JF no tiene nada que reprocharte.

Primero, creando el hilo e introduciendo JF a gente que no tenía ni idea de su existencia.

Segundo, dándole visibilidad en cada una de tus intervenciones. 

De cada 100 personas que visitan el hilo habría que ver que porcentaje dice

- esto es una clara estafa, ni de coña me meto;
- no tengo claro que es una estafa pero algo no cuadra pero no me meto
- hay cosas raras pero hay más pros que contras
- es claramente una estafa pero confío en ser de los que cobran.

*Te sorprenderías de los resultados*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No lo promueves pero sin duda JF no tiene nada que reprocharte.
> 
> Primero, creando el hilo e introduciendo JF a gente que no tenía ni idea de su existencia.
> 
> ...



...y sin embargo, para todo lo bien que le va a Juicyfields, siguen sin poner las cuentas blanco sobre negro.

De hecho, ni el BaFin les ha aprobado.

*Por cierto, ¿qué tal les ha ido con el rollo de decir que BaFin les aprobó, y Bafín tuvo que salir a decir que eso es mentira?*


----------



## alexdevigo (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...y sin embargo, para todo lo bien que le va a Juicyfields, siguen sin poner las cuentas blanco sobre negro.
> 
> De hecho, ni el BaFin les ha aprobado.
> 
> *Por cierto, ¿qué tal les ha ido con el rollo de decir que BaFin les aprobó, y Bafín tuvo que salir a decir que eso es mentira?*



Espero que no pongan las cuentas blanco sobre negro* porque es un derroche de tóner brutal.*

Pues no tengo ni idea del asunto porque no estoy en los grupos oficiales. *No hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta que es un daño reputacional.* Desde que salió la regularización famosa cada día miraba los términos y condiciones para ver si cambiaban, y no lo hacían. Por eso, cuando dí la información, ya puse que no podía confirmarla.

¿Será lo suficiente para poder con ellos? Pues ni idea. Como sabes, hay gente de Alemania pero también de todo el orbe. Al resto de nacionalidades les dará igual mientras se cumpla la premisa de que paguen. Sinceramente, yo desconocía la existencia de ese organismo antes de verlo aquí, podía vivir sin saber y podré continuar mi vida siendo indiferente a lo que hagan o no.

*Por favor, dime, 
1-¿En que me va a afectar a mí personalmente este asunto? 
2.-¿Están en riesgo los pagos?
3. ¿Las plantaciones de sus socios y operaciones comerciales de importación están afectadas?*

Como buen gallego, contesto con preguntas, espero me disculpes.


----------



## alexdevigo (21 Jun 2022)

La plantita de @Oranjito ha dado 50 gramos.

¿La ley de Murphy me va a castigar el 22 de julio y me dará 47 gr.?

*Lástima no haber comprado más en ese momento. En marzo, cuando la compré, todavía le daba cierta credibilidad a lo que aquí se decía. 

Menos mal que en ABRIL ya me quité la venda de los ojos Y OJALÁ EL 22 DE JULIO SE VEAN LOS RESULTADOS.*

Total, el viernes salvo catástrofe, tendré 75 eurillos. Y los pasaré al banco, para comprobar si se producen los pagos correctamente.


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Cosecha cultivada, 2250 eur de beneficio en 108 días, el viernes vendo, reinvierto la mayoría y saco una parte.


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Parece que les entra tanta pasta que han habilitado otra cuenta.



COMUNICADO OFICIAL☘

Hola queridos juicers 

Debido a la cantidad significativa de transacciones y al aumento del tiempo para procesarlas, así como a veces la imposibilidad de algunos bancos de realizar una transferencia a una cuenta bancaria en Chipre, decidimos agregar una cuenta bancaria adicional (UAB VIA) y distribuir las transferencias bancarias entrantes.

Otras acciones a este respecto pueden basarse en la experiencia de nuestros cultivadores electrónicos.

Tenga en cuenta que todavía estamos usando la solución de CY Bank, ISXPay.

Tu equipo Juicy


----------



## crocodile (22 Jun 2022)

Resumen de junio hasta ahora.

3950 eur de beneficios y el próximo viernes otros 2400 de ganancia. 
Total Junio 6350 eur ganados.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (22 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Parece que les entra tanta pasta que han habilitado otra cuenta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No digo yo que no les entre mucha pasta, *pero...

¿No tendrá nada que ver que cada vez más bancos bloquearan las transferencias tanto de salida como de entrada de PONZIFIELDS no?

No lo digo yo, lo llevan diciendo desde hace semanas los propios inversores por el chat oficial de PONZIFIELDS.

Incluso algunos corroboran ahora con el anuncio de la nueva cuenta que su banco antes no les dejaba enviar a la cuenta de Chipre y ahora a la nueva si les deja.*

Un saludo!


----------



## Ilustrum0 (22 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Por favor, dime,
> 1-¿En que me va a afectar a mí personalmente este asunto?
> 2.-¿Están en riesgo los pagos?
> 3. ¿Las plantaciones de sus socios y operaciones comerciales de importación están afectadas?*
> ...



Ya te contestó yo y upeo un poco el hilo.


*1-* A tí no te va a afectar en nada, mientras dure *PONZIFIELDS* seguirás aquí haciendo tu promoción para que entre más gente.

*2- *Mientras siga entrando gente puedes estar medio tranquilo, siempre y cuando los que llevan más tiempo también dejen de reinvertir grandes cantidades y vayan saliendo.

*3-* Las plantaciones de sus "socios" son cosa de sus "socios". *¿Qué operaciones comerciales de importación? ¿Has visto documentación oficial que demuestre que existen dichas operaciones?* Si las has visto debes de ser la única persona con la que *PONZIFIELDS* es transparente, siéntete afortunado 


Soy medio gallego, por eso te contesto y a la vez te contesto con preguntas.


Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (22 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resumen de junio hasta ahora.
> 
> 3950 eur de beneficios y el próximo viernes otros 2400 de ganancia.
> Total Junio 6350 eur ganados.
> ...



Felicidades por partida doble:

1. Por las ganancias.
2. Por seguir tu plan sin dejarte influenciar por lo que aquí se lee.

PD. El 22 de julio espero mostrar un pantallazo *parecido* al tuyo.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Jun 2022)

Retirados 75 euros a Orangebank. Prometo pantallazo cuando llegue.

Siguiente cosecha, 4 de julio, *fecha de venta 22 de julio.

DESEADME SUERTE.*


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

Cosecha vendida. 2250 eur de beneficios.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Retirados 75 euros a Orangebank. Prometo pantallazo cuando llegue.
> 
> Siguiente cosecha, 4 de julio, *fecha de venta 22 de julio.
> 
> DESEADME SUERTE.*





crocodile dijo:


> Cosecha vendida. 2250 eur de beneficios.



Curioso que para 75 años no haya problemas de mostrar cuentas de banco, pero para 2k euros...


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Curioso que para 75 años no haya problemas de mostrar cuentas de banco, pero para 2k euros...



En febrero mostré todos los cobros sin problema. ¿Quieres que te los vuelva a poner?

Aquí tienes hombre.






No seas impaciente amigo. Esta ha sido la planta de @Oranjito

*En 4 semanas, si JF quiere, serás complacido.*


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Jun 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas Estoy pensando en, si en julio cobro, reinvertir metiendo X euros todas las semanas y así en un ciclo de 15 semanas recibir retorno continuos. 

Así no tenemos que estar 108 días dale que te pego y en cuanto se ponga en duda la solvencia de JF ir colgando el pantallazo correspondiente. 

Todo sea por la VERDAD.

Escucho opiniones. 

PD. Si vas mañana a IFEMA coincidiremos en el escenario dance.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Estoy pensando en, si en julio cobro, reinvertir metiendo X euros todas las semanas y así en un ciclo de 15 semanas recibir retorno continuos.
> 
> Así no tenemos que estar 108 días dale que te pego y en cuanto se ponga en duda la solvencia de JF ir colgando el pantallazo correspondiente.
> 
> ...



Offtopic: Independientemente de que sea un negocio sucio o limpio, es algo que yo hago cuando he tenido hipotecas. Osea, metía cada vez dinero en depósitos a 1, 2, 3, y 5 años. En mi caso, creo que el mínimo a plazo fijo eran varios miles de euros así que hacía "paquetes" que maduraban por ejemplo cada x meses y no solo me despreocupaba de la hipoteca sino que además pillaba unos pequeños intereses. Llegué a tener depósitos a 5 años.

Obviamente un depósito suele dar menos interés que otras inversiones, pero es algo seguro y como la hipoteca la tienes que pagar si o si creo que es el menor de los males.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En febrero mostré todos los cobros sin problema. ¿Quieres que te los vuelva a poner?
> 
> Aquí tienes hombre.
> 
> ...



No me has entendido porque no esta en tu interes hacerlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Estoy pensando en, si en julio cobro, reinvertir metiendo X euros todas las semanas y así en un ciclo de 15 semanas recibir retorno continuos.
> 
> Así no tenemos que estar 108 días dale que te pego y en cuanto se ponga en duda la solvencia de JF ir colgando el pantallazo correspondiente.
> 
> ...



No se me ha perdido nada en el IFEMA, lo siento.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Jun 2022)

No entremos por favor en bucle.

Primero veámos que si JF se rasca el bolsillo y me transfiere 75 eurillos (50 de inversión inicial + 25 de beneficio), que no me van a sacar de pobre, pero que al menos demostrará que están cumpliendo con los pagos.

Sumados a los 4700 de beneficio de febrero, hacen un total de 4725, que dado el panorama de bolsas y criptos, pues oye, no está tan mal.

Lo dicho, cuando llegue, si llega, colgaré el/los pantallazo/s de Orangebank donde conste Juicy Fields como ordenante y la cuenta de origen.


----------



## alexdevigo (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues dicho y hecho. 

Parece que han sacado algo de dinero para mí. 

Muchas gracias por vuestro apoyo.

*El 22 de julio, más y mejor.*


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

Dinero retirado desde juicy , recibido en menos de 24 h en mi cuenta.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jul 2022)

Cosecha vendida , 2150 eur de ganancia, 90 plantas reinvertidas, resto retirado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Bueno, pues dicho y hecho.
> 
> Parece que han sacado algo de dinero para mí.
> 
> ...



75 euros.

En fin...mira por lo menos si que lo has puesto claro, con la transferencia del banco y todo. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No entremos por favor en bucle.
> 
> Primero veámos que si JF se rasca el bolsillo y me transfiere 75 eurillos (50 de inversión inicial + 25 de beneficio), que no me van a sacar de pobre, pero que al menos demostrará que están cumpliendo con los pagos.
> 
> ...



No entremos otra vez en bucle:

*1. A Juicyfields, a dia de hoy, NINGUNA agencia de control financiero le ha dado el visto bueno, y eso que es una empresa que opera financieramente. Ni el BaFin Alemán, ni la CNMV española. Literalmente estan al mismo nivel que Nueva Rumasa o Forum Filatélico.

2. Juicyfields, a dia de hoy, y siendo una empresa de proyección internacional con presencia en muchos paises, no tiene oficina central propia. Su "oficina central" es un coworking, que ofrece la peculiaridad de que, si hay que salir por patas, infinítamente mas fácil hacerlo.

3. Juicifyelds, a dia de hoy, no ha proporcionado claridad en el número de plantas que tiene (que me corrijan éste punto si se me ha pasado). Sin ése dato es imposible saber la correspondencia entre socios, plantas, y pagos.

4. A día de hoy tú no sabes si esos beneficios provienen de la venta de plantas o de los socios nuevos que entran.*

Todo lo que tienes que decir es "MENTIRA" en cualquiera de mis aseveraciones. Y de hecho te tiendo una mano: Es posible que entre mi última revisión y hoy hayan presentado el número de plantas (punto 3) que tienen y yo no lo haya visto, así que en éste punto puedo dar el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No entremos otra vez en bucle:
> 
> *1. A Juicyfields, a dia de hoy, NINGUNA agencia de control financiero le ha dado el visto bueno, y eso que es una empresa que opera financieramente. Ni el BaFin Alemán, ni la CNMV española. Literalmente estan al mismo nivel que Nueva Rumasa o Forum Filatélico.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, gracias por upear el hilo.
@Ernest77 está de merecidas vacaciones y necesitamos que este hilo no caiga en el olvido.

Demasiado tarde, hemos entrado invariablemente en el bucle.

Todos los que siguen el hilo verán que esas cuestiones que planteas, *y que me parece genial que expongas las veces que consideres, ya han sido tratadas*. Si las contestaciones no te han resultado convincentes o suficientes, pues lo lamento. No puedo decir otra cosa.

También se pusieron cuadros con el histórico de metros cuadrados de cultivos y proyección de producción para años venideros, correos informativos.. Soy demasiado vago y no me voy a poner a buscar en 112 páginas, donde lo colgué, igual que localización de socios...

En estos meses hemos vivido

- la caída de la página;
- el bafin gate;
- la caída de las criptos;
- los grupos de telegram "ardiendo" (Ernest77 dixit);
- el cambio de CEO...

....y ahí sigue JF, como una rosa, cumpliendo sus obligaciones. Tanto así que algunos usuarios que decían que había retrasos en los reembolsos habrán quedado estupefactos al ver que en 18 horas después de dada la orden, ya estaba el dinero en el banco (Orange Bank y Revolut no mienten).

Lamentablemente, apenas 75 eurillos en mi caso, la planta de @Oranjito pero que espero poder compensar *el 22 de julio*.
Ya adelanto que no al nivel de @crocodile , que también ha colgado el pantallazo de Revolut, perfectamente válido a mi parecer.

Todo este rodeo para decir, que si me preguntas si JF es un Ponzi la respuesta es "*Ni si, ni no, ni todo lo contrario*".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo primero, gracias por upear el hilo.
> @Ernest77 está de merecidas vacaciones y necesitamos que este hilo no caiga en el olvido.



Una vez mas, en lógica consonancia con tu intención de captación, tratas de mezclar y confundir. Y (creo que no hace falta que lo repita una vez mas) no lo digo peyoratívamente. Simplemente haces tu trabajo como promotor.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Demasiado tarde, hemos entrado invariablemente en el bucle.
> 
> Todos los que siguen el hilo verán que esas cuestiones que planteas, *y que me parece genial que expongas las veces que consideres, ya han sido tratadas*. Si las contestaciones no te han resultado convincentes o suficientes, pues lo lamento. No puedo decir otra cosa.



¿Por qué no me lo intentas aclarar una vez mas? Es que como siempre te andas por las ramas, igual se me ha pasado con todo el humo que tiras. Mira, te lo pongo sencillísimo. Solo tienes que responder SI o NO:

*1. Teniendo en cuenta que Juicyfields opera financieramente, ¿existe a día de hoy alguna entidad que le haya dado el visto bueno, sea la CNMV, el BaFin, o el ADF, o cualquiera otra oficial? SI/NO. De hecho, ¿estas al corriente que empresas como Nueva Rumasa o Forum Filatélico tenían el mismo modo de captación de clientes, y tampoco tenían el visto bueno de la CNMV? SI/NO

2. Teniendo en cuenta que Juicyfields es una empresa internacional con presencia en muchos paises, ¿Tiene oficinas centrales que no sean un coworking? SI/NO. De hecho, ¿conoces a alguna empresa que, en su momento de internacionalización, tenga o haya tenido sus oficinas centrales en un coworking? SI/NO.

3. Como ocurre con cualquier empresa seria que ofrece a sus clientes invertir en ella, ¿ofrece Juicyfields datos exactos sobre su producto (en éste caso el número de plantas)? SI/NO.

4. ¿Sabes si los beneficios de Juicyfields provienen de la venta de plantas? SI/NO. ¿Lo especifica Juicyfields en alguna parte? SI/NO.*

En el momento en el que claramente respondas a éstas preguntas con un SI o NO, sin andarte por las ramas, me guardo las respuestas y ya no necesito volver a escribirlas. Gracias.



alexdevigo dijo:


> También se pusieron cuadros con el histórico de metros cuadrados de cultivos y proyección de producción para años venideros, correos informativos.. Soy demasiado vago y no me voy a poner a buscar en 112 páginas, donde lo colgué, igual que localización de socios...



Proyecciones y datos históricos. Yo puedo irme a cualquier página web de cualquier empresa que pueda comprar acciones y acceder a esos datos (producción, beneficios, etc..) en CERO COMA (suelen estar en la sección "inversores"). ¿Dónde estan esos datos en la web de Juicyfields?



alexdevigo dijo:


> En estos meses hemos vivido
> 
> - la caída de la página;
> - el bafin gate;
> ...



El BAFINgate se ha saltado poniéndoos colorados, pues ellos mismos han salido a decir que no, no estais autorizados. El resto es, una vez mas, humo y mas humo.

¿Te he preguntado yo por cryptos? ¿He entrado en Telegram? ¿He dicho algo de la página?

Mis preguntas son 4 y muy sencillas. ¿Las vas a responder?



alexdevigo dijo:


> Lamentablemente, apenas 75 eurillos en mi caso, la planta de @Oranjito pero que espero poder compensar *el 22 de julio*.
> Ya adelanto que no al nivel de @crocodile , que también ha colgado el pantallazo de Revolut, perfectamente válido a mi parecer.
> 
> Todo este rodeo para decir, que si me preguntas si JF es un Ponzi la respuesta es "*Ni si, ni no, ni todo lo contrario*".



Llama la atención que el único usuario con honestidad para poner la transferencia real del banco, osea tú, solo pueda demostrar que ha ganado 75 euros. Y por cierto, ME DUELE LA BOCA DE DECIR QUE LAS PONZIS SE BASAN EN QUE LA GENTE VAYA GANANDO HASTA QUE SE CAIGA EL CASTILLO DE NAIPES.

Venga, espero ansioso tus SI/NO respuestas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Estoy pensando en, si en julio cobro, reinvertir metiendo X euros todas las semanas y así en un ciclo de 15 semanas recibir retorno continuos.
> 
> Así no tenemos que estar 108 días dale que te pego y en cuanto se ponga en duda la solvencia de JF ir colgando el pantallazo correspondiente.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, creo haber visto alguna foto tuya con muchos billetes, así que lo que te recomendaría es meter 1k a la semana y así empezar a recibir una cantidad semanal algo mas seria. Te lo digo porque el dinero en cash, aunque recomendable (recomiendo 10k), también pierde con la inflación.

Ya me comentas el plan.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jul 2022)

A ver, me duelen los dedos de escribir siempre lo mismo y que le lector de este hilo piense que sea el día de la marmota.

*No puedo entrar en el tema del SI / NO, porque partes de unas premisas con las que yo no estoy de acuerdo.

1. Teniendo en cuenta que Juicyfields opera financieramente, ¿existe a día de hoy alguna entidad que le haya dado el visto bueno, sea la CNMV, el BaFin, o el ADF, o cualquiera otra oficial? SI/NO. De hecho, ¿estas al corriente que empresas como Nueva Rumasa o Forum Filatélico tenían el mismo modo de captación de clientes, y tampoco tenían el visto bueno de la CNMV? SI/NO*

La versión oficial de JF dice que te está prestando un servicio, "apadrinando unas plantas" o como dicen ellos, hacerte "e-grower".

Que la prestación de ese servicio de apadrinamiento tenga como resultado que tengas un *rendimiento económico* y que tú digas que se trata de un *servicio financiero* es algo muy lógico en tu cabeza pero no en la de todos. Raisin intermedia en la contratación de depósitos en el extranjero, el usar sus servicios te genera un rendimiento, pero no creo que se queden con el dinero.

Desconozco como funcionaba la forma de captación de Forum, de Nueva Rumasa me acuerdo de los anuncios de pagarés al 10%, creo.

*2. Teniendo en cuenta que Juicyfields es una empresa internacional con presencia en muchos paises, ¿Tiene oficinas centrales que no sean un coworking? SI/NO. De hecho, ¿conoces a alguna empresa que, en su momento de internacionalización, tenga o haya tenido sus oficinas centrales en un coworking? SI/NO.*

Desconozco el régimen de propiedad de sus sedes / oficinas. Que tengan el dinero inmovilizado en ladrillos no me dice nada. ¿Te recuerdo lo del leasing de las oficinas del Santander?

*3. Como ocurre con cualquier empresa seria que ofrece a sus clientes invertir en ella, ¿ofrece Juicyfields datos exactos sobre su producto (en éste caso el número de plantas)? SI/NO.*

Lo desconozco. Ha ofrecido datos sobre producción (en kilogramos) de sus socios cultivadores, los ha remitidos en los correos que manda a quienes se registran en la plataforma. Si insistes mucho te lo busco.

*4. ¿Sabes si los beneficios de Juicyfields provienen de la venta de plantas? SI/NO. ¿Lo especifica Juicyfields en alguna parte? SI/NO.*

Procedimiento simplificado de la plataforma:
1) Los cultivadores electrónicos compran clones en la plataforma JF.
2) JF opera bajo un contrato con el socio autorizado A para el cultivo y otros servicios.
3) Después de la cosecha, el socio A vende productos con alto contenido de THC en virtud de un contrato de intención con el socio B. JF recibe su parte del valor de la transacción X.
4) JF paga la cantidad Y al cultivador electrónico.

Lo puedes ver en

https://juicyfields.io/es/faq

*En el momento en el que claramente respondas a éstas preguntas con un SI o NO, sin andarte por las ramas, me guardo las respuestas y ya no necesito volver a escribirlas. Gracias.*

He hecho que he podido. Prometo no volver a hacerlo.

*Proyecciones y datos históricos. Yo puedo irme a cualquier página web de cualquier empresa que pueda comprar acciones y acceder a esos datos (producción, beneficios, etc..) en CERO COMA (suelen estar en la sección "inversores"). ¿Dónde estan esos datos en la web de Juicyfields?*

Los han remitido a los que se han registrado en la plataforma, también han estado presentes en 2 ferias en España este año, en Spannabis y Kannasur, donde si te hubieras acercado, lo podrías haber preguntado. Te dejo sus datos de contacto por si tienes a bien preguntárselo.

Juicy Holdings B.V.

Dirección legal
Rokin 92-96, 1012 KZ Amsterdam, Netherlands

Números telefónicos
+31 (0)20 308 5715

Horario de atención al público
Monday - Friday
10:00 - 17:00 CET
(Central European Time)

Dirección de correo electrónico
info@juicyfields.io

Ya sabes que yo, una vez meto la pasta, ni siento ni padezo.

*El BAFINgate se ha saltado poniéndoos colorados, pues ellos mismos han salido a decir que no, no estais autorizados. El resto es, una vez mas, humo y mas humo.*

A mí que me cuentas. Díselo a ellos. Yo tengo pasta dentro, como comprenderás, me interesa que todo vaya bien y que perdure en el tiempo. Actuaciones que minen su credibilidad son claramente contraproducentes.

*¿Te he preguntado yo por cryptos? ¿He entrado en Telegram? ¿He dicho algo de la página?*

Era una referencia a @Ernest77

*Mis preguntas son 4 y muy sencillas. ¿Las vas a responder?*

Lo he intentado pero no sé si te habrás quedado satisfecho. Me da la impresion que no.

*Llama la atención que el único usuario con honestidad para poner la transferencia real del banco, osea tú, solo pueda demostrar que ha ganado 75 euros. *

Y los 4700 de febrero, ¿ya no sirven? Que memoria más frágil.

El 22 de julio, si JF quiere, podré mostrar retiradas "decentes" durante 9-10 días hábiles. Por supuesto, inmediantamente después reinvertiré, pero quiero enseñar y probar yo mismo que puedo retirar HASTA EL ÚLTIMO EURO, que no son solo números en la plataforma.

*Y por cierto, ME DUELE LA BOCA DE DECIR QUE LAS PONZIS SE BASAN EN QUE LA GENTE VAYA GANANDO HASTA QUE SE CAIGA EL CASTILLO DE NAIPES.*

Vale. Pero también has dicho que pueden tener una vida útil de años. ¿Te importa si algunos queremos probar suerte? Sería mala suerte si se fuera todo al garete en estos 20 días que me faltan para cobrar. Pero si tal acontecimiento sucediera, seguiría mi vida como si nada.

*Venga, espero ansioso tus SI/NO respuestas.*

Espero no haber tardado mucho.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, creo haber visto alguna foto tuya con muchos billetes, así que lo que te recomendaría es meter 1k a la semana y así empezar a recibir una cantidad semanal algo mas seria. Te lo digo porque el dinero en cash, aunque recomendable (recomiendo 10k), también pierde con la inflación.
> 
> Ya me comentas el plan.



No creo haber posteado ninguna foto personal aquí, la verdad.

Te cuento el plan:

1.- cobrar el 22 de julio;
2.- sacarlo todo;
3.- mostrarlo en este hilo;
4.- reinvertir.

La cantidad a reinvertir será con la cual me sienta cómodo, puede ser 1k/semanal u otra cantidad diferente. Estoy entre decidirme por "cuanto quiero recibir" o por "cuanto quiero arriesgar". 

Estoy totalmente en cash excepto en este tema de JF, donde mi exposición a JF es del *9,76%*, a día de hoy.

"Desafortunadamente" tengo una cantidad más que considerable en cash y la búsqueda de rentabilidad alternativa a las cuentas a la vista o remuneradas es uno de los factores que me ha hecho meterme en JF, *con óptimos resultados, de momento*.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No creo haber posteado ninguna foto personal aquí, la verdad.
> 
> Te cuento el plan:
> 
> ...



Entonces te pido perdón. Es que sois varios los ponceros y a veces me confundo. Gracias por la clarificación.

No creo que sea desafortunado tener cantidades en diferentes sitios. De hecho, es lo correcto. Yo mismo tengo distribución en propiedades y bolsa, y en bolsa tengo distribución por paises y sectores. En ése aspecto no vamos a poder estar mas deacuerdo.

Finalmente, tú eres un promotor. Tu "cantidad inicial" (si alguna vez metiste dinero que no fuera "legítimamente" tuyo, osea, que no viniera de la promoción ponzi) imagino que ya esta cubierta por las comisiones de meter a otros, aunque también podría darse el caso de que tú también estuvieras "himbertido".

Recordemos que tú serás uno de los que lideren cualquier movimiento en contra de Juicyfields cuando se caiga el tenderete.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entonces te pido perdón. Es que sois varios los ponceros y a veces me confundo. Gracias por la clarificación.
> 
> No creo que sea desafortunado tener cantidades en diferentes sitios. De hecho, es lo correcto. Yo mismo tengo distribución en propiedades y bolsa, y en bolsa tengo distribución por paises y sectores. En ése aspecto no vamos a poder estar mas deacuerdo.
> 
> ...



Vaya por Dios. La gente que no metemos el dinero en lo que creeis que es correcto somos Ponceros, promotores,... 

Entiendo que puedas sentirte *frustrado *por haber creado un hilo y se te empiece a llenar de gente que no te ha hecho caso y, antes bien, *se la ha jugado con JF y está cobrando*. 

Encima, *ya ni se oculta*, por lo cual no siente ninguna *censura social *en decir "me he metido en algo que creo que es un ponzi y he cobrado". De hecho, has felicitado a uno hace 3 páginas. Y no hablemos de nuestro *forero de prestigio y rancio abolengo* @crocodile , que no creo que se haya creado una cuenta *hace 13 años* para promover JF.

No quisiera pasar esta oportunidad para agradecerte, una vez más, tus aportaciones. 

Al registrarse en Juicy Fields tendrían que preguntar "¿Donde has conocido Juicy Fields?" con una casilla que pusiera

"En el hilo de @FeministoDeIzquierdas en Burbuja.info" y que JF te pasase el correspondiente cheque.

*Cuanto dinero estás dejando de ganar. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Vaya por Dios. La gente que no metemos el dinero en lo que creeis que es correcto somos Ponceros, promotores,...



La gente que mete dinero en sitios "de inversion" que ni estan regulados en la CNMV, ni en la BaFin, ni en ningún sitio, son GILIPOLLAS. Porque hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para no verle las orejas al lobo.

O si no son gilipollas son Ponceros o promotores. A elegir.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Entiendo que puedas sentirte *frustrado *por haber creado un hilo y se te empiece a llenar de gente que no te ha hecho caso y, antes bien, *se la ha jugado con JF y está cobrando*.



Frustación CERO. Igual que tengo frustración cero con los gilipollas que me dicen de invertir en cryptos o en Tesla o en cualquier cosa que yo no veo clara.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Encima, *ya ni se oculta*, por lo cual no siente ninguna *censura social *en decir "me he metido en algo que creo que es un ponzi y he cobrado". De hecho, has felicitado a uno hace 3 páginas. Y no hablemos de nuestro *forero de prestigio y rancio abolengo* @crocodile , que no creo que se haya creado una cuenta *hace 13 años* para promover JF.



¿Censura social? ¿Acaso te he negado yo a postear?

Por otro lado, me vas a perdonar pero me fio mas del Bafin que de un forero con una cuenta de 13 años.



alexdevigo dijo:


> No quisiera pasar esta oportunidad para agradecerte, una vez más, tus aportaciones.
> 
> Al registrarse en Juicy Fields tendrían que preguntar "¿Donde has conocido Juicy Fields?" con una casilla que pusiera
> 
> ...



De nada promotor. Una pena que desapareceras como las ratas en las alcantarillas cuando salte Juicyfields, o serás de los primeros en ponerte delante en el grupo de afectados.

Yo el dinero ponzi no lo quiero ni regalado. Prefiero algo mas...como te lo digo...¿aceptado por el Bafin?


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Jul 2022)

La gente que mete dinero en sitios "de inversion" que ni estan regulados en la CNMV, ni en la BaFin, ni en ningún sitio, son GILIPOLLAS. Porque hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para no verle las orejas al lobo. O si no son gilipollas son Ponceros o promotores. A elegir.

*Pero hombre, no te pongas así. Un perro con dinero es Don Perro, no lo olvides. Voy a empezar a pensar que tu ego no es capaz de soportar que haya gente ganando dinero en algo que tú no prescribas.*

Frustación CERO. Igual que tengo frustración cero con los gilipollas que me dicen de invertir en cryptos o en Tesla o en cualquier cosa que yo no veo clara.

*Macho, desde el momento en que les llamas gilipollas, ya les estás dando importancia. ¿No sabías que el mayor desprecio es el no aprecio? Podías ignorarnos y despreciarnos con tú silencio pero entras al trapo cual Miura. *

¿Censura social? ¿Acaso te he negado yo a postear?

*Aunque no lo creas, hay gente a la que, por los comentarios que aquí se vierten, pudiera sentir reparo en decir que ha ganado dinero en JF. Es lógico que no quieran que una manada de hienas le salte encima con lo de "te parecerá bonito aprovecharse de otros", "eres parte del sistema", "promotor"....*

Por otro lado, me vas a perdonar pero me fio mas del Bafin que de un forero con una cuenta de 13 años.

*Fíate de la virgen y no corras. Fíjate lo que pasó con Wirecard. Y son muy y mucho alemanes.*

De nada promotor. Una pena que desapareceras como las ratas en las alcantarillas cuando salte Juicyfields, o serás de los primeros en ponerte delante en el grupo de afectados.

*Que fácil es hacerte saltar, es hasta cómico, por lo previsible. No saques la bola de cristal tan pronto, y lo más importante, dile a la gente cuando parar de meter dinero en JF. 

¿No ves que si no le pones una fecha de fin nadie te va a hacer caso y se pensará que la vida media de un Ponzi es de 2 a 5 años aunque puede extenderse hasta decenios con lo de Madoff?*

*¿SERÁ EN OCTUBRE?*​
Yo el dinero ponzi no lo quiero ni regalado. Prefiero algo mas...como te lo digo...¿aceptado por el Bafin?

*Tú dices que es Ponzi, yo no. Y con el alza de la inflación, mientras me lo acepten en la gasolinera y en el súper, o para los recibos domiciliados, a mí me sirve.*

*¿Has dicho Bafin o Vaffanculo?*


----------



## Valbach (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La gente que mete dinero en sitios "de inversion" que ni estan regulados en la CNMV, ni en la BaFin, ni en ningún sitio, son GILIPOLLAS. Porque hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para no verle las orejas al lobo.
> 
> O si no son gilipollas son Ponceros o promotores. A elegir.
> 
> ...



¡Vaaaaya por Dios! ¡Ahora los que invierten en criptos también son gilipollas! 
¡¡Normal! ¡¡¡Es que es únicamente especulación!!!
Porque lo de descentralizar las economías ya lo dejamos para otro día…

Claro, es que la CNMV nosequé de que las plataformas criptos son malas… 

Suerte con las CBDC programables que se te vienen, que esas van a tener todas las seguridades que necesitas. Como por ejemplo la seguridad de que te digan en qué puedes gastar tu dinero o no y cuánto tiempo tienes para hacerlo. Y de paso preocúpate de contratar a un gestor infalible, porque toda CBDC será trazable desde su origen hasta el último bolsillo.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (2 Jul 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Suerte con las CBDC programables que se te vienen, que esas van a tener todas las seguridades que necesitas. Como por ejemplo la seguridad de que te digan en qué puedes gastar tu dinero o no y cuánto tiempo tienes para hacerlo. Y de paso preocúpate de contratar a un gestor infalible, porque toda CBDC será trazable desde su origen hasta el último bolsillo.



*Tú tranquil@ si te las vas a chupar al igual que él.*


----------



## TylerDurden99 (2 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Bueno, pues dicho y hecho.
> 
> Parece que han sacado algo de dinero para mí.
> 
> ...



75€, que bárbaro macho, menudo nivelazo, yo tengo un colega que haciendo encuestas 10 horas al día y jugando a jueguecitos de mierda y valorándolos se levantó un total de 380€, aún te falta pero vas por buen camino. 

Otro colega cada domingo que va al casino los findes y se lleva 150€ que le duran el tiempo de tomarse entre 2 y 3 copas. Cuando hayas hecho unas cuantas operaciones de esas podéis ir juntos a pasar el rato.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jul 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> 75€, que bárbaro macho, menudo nivelazo, yo tengo un colega que haciendo encuestas 10 horas al día y jugando a jueguecitos de mierda y valorándolos se levantó un total de 380€, aún te falta pero vas por buen camino.
> 
> Otro colega cada domingo que va al casino los findes y se lleva 150€ que le duran el tiempo de tomarse entre 2 y 3 copas. Cuando hayas hecho unas cuantas operaciones de esas podéis ir juntos a pasar el rato.



Ya te digo. Una miseria.

Y todo por haberles hecho caso a estos y después de ganar *4700* quitarlo todo en febrero. Así que de momento el balance es positivo. No me quita de pobre pero ya sabes que estoy por las risas.

Pero tranqui, el 22 de julio, si JF, quiere, te cito. 

Podrías mostrarnos tus inversiones de lobo de wall street a ver si nos enseñas algo.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jul 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *Tú tranquil@ si te las vas a chupar al igual que él.*



Ostia, el que decía que había retrasos con los pagos y que las entidades no aceptaban transferencias o retiradas desde JF. 

Dios Gracias por tanto =*

Hasta ahora pagan^^

Pide perdón por el retraso anda.  

Pd. @Ernest77 Sal de la cueva hombre, que sabemos que nos estás visitando. 

Quedan *19 días para que cobre*, mare meva, como pasa el tiempo. Espero que hayas contratado a alguien para que le haga mal de ojo a JF, vudú o lo que quieras. Todo sea por no hacer más el ridículo.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ya te digo. Una miseria.
> 
> Y todo por haberles hecho caso a estos y después de ganar *4700* quitarlo todo en febrero. Así que de momento el balance es positivo. No me quita de pobre pero ya sabes que estoy por las risas.
> 
> ...



la culpa de que no metieses mas pasta es de JF que no te demostraba mas que ahora y sabes como ahora que es un ponzi, pero tienes esperanzas de ganar con la ignorancia de las masas.

las cryptos son una estafa SI.



Guarren que ayer me llego una notificación tuya! =*

no es que te echase de menos pero si, leí todas tus tonterias y no han cambiado en 6 meses... a ver si ahora hay mas datos que te aportan tranquilidad y me los e perdido.

exponlos por aquí, eso del cambio de plataforma, suena al club privado de arbistar, te has enterado?

os viene cambio de plataforma xD

al final dicen en la newsletter que lo sienten por los alemanes pero que su gobierno es mala gente xD

no se quien les escribe eso pero da pena....se ve a quien va dirigido y el nivel....

animo peña! que vaya bien el finde =*

Pd desde que el ETH esta por debajo de mil pavos el egipcio ni abre la boca,
bajaba para subir , espero que le haya pillado cargado de eth como a JF ajajajajjjajaa




el tobogán de los crypto bros,


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> la culpa de que no metieses mas pasta es de JF que no te demostraba mas que ahora y sabes como ahora que es un ponzi, pero tienes esperanzas de ganar con la ignorancia de las masas.
> 
> las cryptos son una estafa SI.
> 
> ...



Hombre, bien hallado. Gracias por aparecerte. A mí no me hables de criptos porque tengo cero patatero exposición a eso.

No metí más en febrero porque, iluso de mí, creí que el fin estaba cerca.

*Pero es como el cuento de Pedro y el lobo. El día que cuentes la verdad, nadie te creerá.*

Si tuvieses a bien, necesitaría mi ración diaria de *pantallazos de grupos telegram* para ver como respiran las masas y algún pantallazo de las supuestas wallets de JF junto con las típicas frases de

- a esto le queda cada vez menos;
- la pirámide está invertida;
- yo de tí sacaba todo lo antes posible;
- tendrás suerte si cobras...

*Este hilo me da la vida porque de lo contrario todo esto sería muy aburrido. ^^ *

Ah, ¿pero que llega esto a agosto para ver el cambio de plataforma? Que alegría me das hombre xD

Buen finde para tí también y disfruta de las vacas =*

¿Ves cómo ya me adapto y escribo como tú?

Pd. Lo que les pase a los alemanes a mí me da igual si me pagan.
Pd. 2. Temazo el de tu firma.


----------



## alexdevigo (4 Jul 2022)

*Cosecha del 4 de julio, calienta que sales.*

Para los novatos, al finalizar los primeros 90 días, las "plantas", pasan del "Invernadero" al "Almacén", por eso no se reflejan en la parte superior.

Ahora toca penar 18 días hasta el *22 de julio*, para recoger la pasta. 

*A ver si los conjuros de los detractores de JF no funcionan.*


----------



## Ilustrum0 (5 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ostia, el que decía que había retrasos con los pagos y que las entidades no aceptaban transferencias o retiradas desde JF.
> 
> Dios Gracias por tanto =*
> 
> ...



Ojo que te has confundido de cuenta y me has contestado con la que no era   

Te traiciona el subconsciente, eres un grande! *MÁQUINA! *
Sigue así y no cambies porfavor, eres muy divertido (aunque repetitivo) y nos amenizas el día cada vez que escribes algo por este hilo, en serio gracias por tanto.

Te falta muchísimo para poder manipular a la gente, deja de inventar cosas que "dicen" los demás y dedicate a ser más honesto, primero contigo mismo y después con el resto de personas, que falta te hace.


Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Jul 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Ojo que te has confundido de cuenta y me has contestado con la que no era
> 
> Te traiciona el subconsciente, eres un grande! *MÁQUINA! *
> Sigue así y no cambies porfavor, eres muy divertido (aunque repetitivo) y nos amenizas el día cada vez que escribes algo por este hilo, en serio gracias por tanto.
> ...



Muchas gracias por upear el hilo y darle visibilidad a JF, es de lo que se trata.




¿Inventado yo? ¿Ya no te acuerdas de lo que decías hace dos días?

A ver si me puedes decir que bancos están bloqueando pagos o ingresos porque yo personalmente no he tenido incidencia alguna, y en este foro se han enseñado pagos a Orange Bank, Pibank y Revolut. Y ya no te digo de gente que conozco que ha cobrado en Wise, Monese, ING....

Y si tu fuente son los chats de telegram llenos de haters troleando como tú... sé serio hombre, o al menos finge que lo eres.

*Ya queda menos para el 22-J. *

¿Se reirá el destino de mí y se irá JF a pique justo cuando me toque cobrar?

¿COBRARÉ y alargaremos el hilo hasta noviembre?

¿Habré metido 200 eurillos, 5000, 10000, ...?

*Espero no decepcionaros, pero ya sabéis que soy pobre, y por eso me meto en estos fregados. 
En vez de estar en Bolsa o en fondos, como la gente de bien. *

Echo de menos pantallazos de grupos de telegram y de wallets. Y frases apocalípticas, más que nada para darle emoción a estos últimos días.

Esforzaos un poco, que se os ve desganados.
*Vuestro momento de gloria parece que se está haciendo de rogar. *


----------



## Ilustrum0 (6 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por upear el hilo y darle visibilidad a JF, es de lo que se trata.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113141
> 
> ...



                   

*Lo dicho, eres un * *MÁQUINA* *y un grande.*

*DEJA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO y dedícate a pensar antes lo que vas a publicar.

"No lo digo yo"

No cambies nunca y no dejes de ser tan chistoso, te lo pido porfavor.

Si para que nos sigas haciendo reír tanto PONZIFIELDS tiene que durar unos años más, por mi parte que dure lo que tenga que durar, que estás risas no las pago ni con todo el oro del mundo.*


Un saludo!


----------



## alexdevigo (6 Jul 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> *Lo dicho, eres un * *MÁQUINA* *y un grande.*
> 
> *DEJA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO y dedícate a pensar antes lo que vas a publicar.
> 
> ...



Nuevamente gracias por upear el hilo.

"No lo digo yo"... ¿tiras la piedra y escondes la mano escudándote en esos grupos de TG tan fiables?

*Es de agradecer que desees que JF perdure*. En algo estamos de acuerdo.

*Tú ríes, yo cobro, y todos contentos. Por mí hay trato.

Si eres feliz riéndote de mí, yo lo acepto, lo que sea por tener a los niños del foro felices. *




Y un poquito de música para amenizar la espera.


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Jul 2022)

Ohhh, como echaba de menos esto.

Ahora, por favor, faltan pantallazos de wallets y alguna frase del fin del mundo tipo "ya queda menos".

Muchas gracias  ya que de lo contrario esto sería muy aburrido.

Yo pongo mi granito de arena.


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Jul 2022)

Guarren, tus deseos son ordenes =) 




__





0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io








esta noticia será la que ejecute JF?



esto podrían ser las maletas, poco me parece....pero 0o

entonces no han pagado 5 millones como decían???
Guarren si que esta en los grupos aunque me lo ha negado 100veces....mare meva!

te crees mas a JF que a esta otra empresa? creo que son mas claros estos otros no Guarren?la auditoria ya ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (8 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren, tus deseos son ordenes =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias!!! Según esa información, ¿llegaremos al 22 de julio y un par de semanitas más? 

*Dejadme que cobre y desaparezca cual rata, pero con la pasta. Prometo no volver a hacerlo.*

Es broma, como ludópata que soy, *reinvertiré*.

*Son Ponzis sanos.*


----------



## Valbach (8 Jul 2022)

Lo de que el problema es puntual y solo con BTC ya para otro día. Ese mismo chico ha hecho después otra retirada vía ETH y le ha tardado dos minutos.
Si es que…lo que nos gusta manipular…


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Jul 2022)

lo de que han pagado 5 millones a una empresa de Sudáfrica que ha salido corriendo a desmentirlo ya, que mas da no?

como bien admite Guarren después de seis (6) meses si no mas , ADMITE QUE JF es un ponzi.

el apelativo saludable lo pone el porque lo pillo en un momento temprano y como promotor no le ira mal.

pero ahora que todos lo tenemos claro, entiendes que ese dinero no es legitimo?
que será retraído de algún pardillo que ha entrado mas tarde que tu?

vete creando el grupo de afectados, así te vas resarciendo anda no seas Guarren =*


----------



## Valbach (8 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo de que han pagado 5 millones a una empresa de Sudáfrica que ha salido corriendo a desmentirlo ya, que mas da no?
> 
> como bien admite Guarren después de seis (6) meses si no mas , ADMITE QUE JF es un ponzi.
> 
> ...



Pero dame tiempo hombre! Que solo he podido contestar al primer mensaje!!

Lo de los 5 millones ha sido una tremenda cagada, toda la razón. Al menos en el mismo comunicado de prensa la empresa afirma que sí hay un contrato firmado, que ya es más de lo que os soléis creer. Desmiente que el pago ya se haya realizado. ¿En que acabará eso? Lo sabremos más pronto que tarde creo yo. Se supone que la newsletter donde aparecía que el pago estaba hecho no pasó por las manos del CEO tal y como comentó él mismo ese día en el canal inglés. Y de paso dijo que elaboraría un video donde todo quedaría explicado. Veremos que nos cuenta.


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Jul 2022)

tremenda cagada, no.

otra más que aúna al menos 3 mentiras...,
lo que cada vez la "ultima" mentira es mas gorda ^^



JF dice que ha pagado 5millones a esta peña

esta peña sale corriendo a decir que lo justo hicieron el contrato pero que JF ni lo ha firmado,
y mucho menos ha soltado un euro.

que no tiene ni zorra idea de los reguladores pero que no puede comentar. (ergo no es tonto)
entiende que un prospecto se emite antes de captar dinero del publico no después.

si te parece poco que la empresa en la que confías tu dinero con un retorno GARANTIZADO irreal de por si y mas en estos momentos...
te miente 3 de cada 4 palabras, pero esto es una cagada mas....

todavia espero que algun "cliente" himbersor, les exija una auditoria...seria lo mínimo.

mare meva.
se vienen curvas y el dinero esta mejor con vosotros que en manos de estos chorizos.
peña espabilar.

Pd el anonymus este era mod ahora parece un heater...hay hay hay



Pd2 si de 20M sabemos que 5 son mentira los otros 15 que dicen haber invertido nos lo creemos o que peña?
con esos montos y sin auditorias solo puede ser un PONZI =*



EU PEÑA--- EXIGIR UNA AUDITORIA YA

explícame esto Guarren, se gastan 13M en el 20% de una empresa valorada en?
y luego compran otro 40% de esa empresa?
vamos que se han dejado entorno a 30M o 13M por el 60%?


----------



## Valbach (8 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tremenda cagada, no.
> 
> otra más que aúna al menos 3 mentiras...,
> lo que cada vez la "ultima" mentira es mas gorda ^^
> ...



¿Que no han firmado? Por favor, léetelo de nuevo sin llorar, que imagino que por eso no lo has entendido. No me hagas pensar que tienes la capacidad lectora de un mono…

Te hago un resumen, no te preocupes, no quiero que te cagues encima del esfuerzo:

Afirman que SÍ hay un contrato firmado por Juicy Fields AG y no son partícipes de la firma otras empresas del conglomerado. Es decir, que el acuerdo es con Juicy Fields AG y ya verán ellos como se facturan unos a otros dentro del conglomerado, cosa más que habitual.

No se han pagado los fondos. Es correcto, lo tienes explicado un mensaje más arriba, en cuando hagan la declaración sabremos más.

Lo del prospecto: es una referencia a otra de las cosas que ponía la newsletter a la que aluden. No es que sean listos, es que por un lado ni les va ni les viene y por otro no pueden tener conocimiento real de cómo está ese tema por lo cual, tal y como escriben, no están en condiciones de comentar al respecto.

¿Mejor así?


----------



## Ernest77 (9 Jul 2022)

tranqui tio, dile a la parienta que te abrace que el ponzi se cae y estas irascible =*

si mucho mejor, vamos que te suda que donde pones tu pasta te diga que han pagado 5M y han pagado 0 y te enervas por tonterias, a cualquier lector critico le habrá quedado claro,
la cuestión es cuantas mentiras mas crees que puede aguantar el usuario medio, como tu esos que se creen que no es un ponzi, pero no llevan pañales ^^

los concursos de 250k/mes como va?
ahora que lo comentas como va BAFINGATE, os sigue entrando con vaselina o va apelo? 

el comunicado era fake, y el Gaucci pa su casa? tas enterao hulio.


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo de que han pagado 5 millones a una empresa de Sudáfrica que ha salido corriendo a desmentirlo ya, que mas da no?
> 
> como bien admite Guarren después de seis (6) meses si no mas , ADMITE QUE JF es un ponzi.
> 
> ...



Lo de pillar ironías veo que no lo llevas bien. 

Debe ser que al acercarse la fecha de cobro, me estoy viniendo arriba.

Meter dinero en JF es lo que tiene. Es una montaña rusa de emociones. Lo convalidan en los reconocimientos médicos como "prueba de esfuerzo"  

Siguiendo tu discurso, el pardillo que me va a pagar (das por hecho que voy a cobrar, gracias) se ha metido con la esperanza de ser ex- pardillo y triunfador. 

*Y, que yo recuerde, nos deseas lo peor, así que no sé porqué empatizas ahora con él.

Como dice un compañero del telegram forocochero sobre JF "AQUÍ HEMOS VENIDO A SUFRIR".

Dos (2) semanas, es lo único que pido. Reza por mis plantitas. *


----------



## Ernest77 (9 Jul 2022)

vengo con las pilas cargadas, y las defensas desactivadas pero dame un par de días para el rodaje,
ya no estaba acostumbrado a las 20 uñas del foro Guarren permítemelo =*

yo espero el día de la auditoria con ganas por eso si rezaría 
seria un milagro 

cuéntame que dicen en el chat ingles anda que me tienen blok Guarren y tu andas por ahí =*


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> vengo con las pilas cargadas, y las defensas desactivadas pero dame un par de días para el rodaje,
> ya no estaba acostumbrado a las 20 uñas del foro Guarren permítemelo =*
> 
> yo espero el día de la auditoria con ganas por eso si rezaría
> ...



Ya sabes que los grupos oficiales son malos para la salud. Están poblados por haters que meten del mejor FUD de Internet. 

Si esperas una auditoría de JF, espera sentado.

A mí se me han prometido retrasos en los cobros, pirámides invertidas, menores invirtiendo las pagas de la semana, explosiones nucleares, "scam exits", directivos en las Bahamas.

Como te hagan un "fact check" Pinocho, no sé si ibas a quedar mucho mejor que JF.

En febrero se me acusaba de ganar dinero "ponzi", ahora, si cobro, el dinero será "ilegitimo". Me da igual los apellidos que le pongáis mientras me lo ingresen en el banco.


----------



## Valbach (9 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> tranqui tio, dile a la parienta que te abrace que el ponzi se cae y estas irascible =*
> 
> si mucho mejor, vamos que te suda que donde pones tu pasta te diga que han pagado 5M y han pagado 0 y te enervas por tonterias, a cualquier lector critico le habrá quedado claro,
> la cuestión es cuantas mentiras mas crees que puede aguantar el usuario medio, como tu esos que se creen que no es un ponzi, pero no llevan pañales ^^
> ...



Madre mía macho, si es que eres torpe… Cosa que subrayas cosa que cagas. Y tranquilo que no estoy irascible, sencillamente he procurado bajar a tu nivel, el barro, para ver si así entiendes las cosas:

“El comunicado del otro día, según el CEO, es fake” = lo que te he dicho antes macho, que el CEO dice que esa newsletter no pasó por sus manos.

“han destituido a Daniel Gaucci.” Pues veras, si la cagada es suya y tiene motivos suficientes me parece perfecto.

“el nuevo CEO está to loco, no cumplesu palaba, POR AHORA”= se refiere a que el video que se supone publicará en teoría el lunes iba a salir hoy, pero según indica ha sido por volumen de trabajo. (Te he añadido el “por ahora ya que no has tenido la buena fé de subrayarlo también. Pero vamos, que el subrayador es tuyo y te lo follas cuando quieres.

En cuanto a lo del BAFINGATE pues lo único que puedo saber es lo q han dicho, que hay un primer prospecto presentado en Dinamarca y q ahí van. Pero vamos, que igual tu fiable fuente, Carlos YaKom (me parto, en serio) te puede contar más…


----------



## Ernest77 (9 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ya sabes que los grupos oficiales son malos para la salud. Están poblados por haters que meten del mejor FUD de Internet.
> 
> Si esperas una auditoría de JF, espera sentado.
> 
> ...



lo del dinero ponzi es desde el primer dia Guarren...ilegitimo es desde el principio, al ser un ponzi la procedencia del dinero no es legitima, eso lo comprendes? 

retrasos JF tiene, vosotros me da que unos mas que otros xD es bromi ^^
cuantos nº de cuenta distintos van ya? 
eso es típico no?^^

de todo lo que se te ha prometido JF todavía no a desmentido nada xD 

¿NO hay menores en JF lo puedes asegurar?
¿el listado de E-growers con su estimado de plantas?
¿solo teneis en numeros las tablas de las expectativas?

De una "empresa" de inversión que dice haber pagado 5M y no lo ha echo mínimo una auditoria SI.


la diferencia entre JF y yo es que JF secuestra tu pasta por 108 días a ver si te dan el rescate ya te queda poco. 
el dinero te lo seguirán aceptando las lumis, la cuestión es moral. 

si tu duermes tranquilo...c´est la vie.


----------



## Ernest77 (9 Jul 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Madre mía macho, si es que eres torpe… Cosa que subrayas cosa que cagas. Y tranquilo que no estoy irascible, sencillamente he procurado bajar a tu nivel, el barro, para ver si así entiendes las cosas:
> 
> “El comunicado del otro día, según el CEO, es fake” = lo que te he dicho antes macho, que el CEO dice que esa newsletter no pasó por sus manos.
> 
> ...



Y tu te lo crees, que el segundo comunicado es cosa del vendedor de perritos calientes, no del nuevo CEO.

echan al vendedor de perritos calientes hasta ahora el administrador de la empresa, porque ha mentido en un comunicado, cuando es marca de la casa....claaaro.

el volumen es tanto que lo postergaran hasta la semana que viene o la siguiente según cuanto se quejen los "HIMBERSORES"
porque es un tema sin importancia 

el bafin es de Alemania, Dinamarca esta un poco mas arriba xD 
tendrá su regulador, pero si no pasa bafin no va a pasar ninguno, lleva dos años captando dinero,
el prospecto se emite antes de captar dinero.

lo entiendes einstein?

el subrayador es mío y los argumentos de mierda los pone el ponzi al que tu defiendes, que es mas serio cualquier comunicado de los "colaboradores" "proveedores" que la propia PONZI....


----------



## alexdevigo (9 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> lo del dinero ponzi es desde el primer dia Guarren...ilegitimo es desde el principio, al ser un ponzi la procedencia del dinero no es legitima, eso lo comprendes?
> 
> retrasos JF tiene, vosotros me da que unos mas que otros xD es bromi ^^
> cuantos nº de cuenta distintos van ya?
> ...



A ver Pinocho y cia, aclaraos. Que el dinero sea ilegítimo en vuestra opinión no os ha impedido felicitar a un forero hace dos semanas.

¿Cómo sabes si no viene de la droga o de otras actividades ilícitas? ¿Quién roba a un ladrón tiene 100 años de perdón?

Sea o no así,* la cuestion moral pertenece al fuero interno de cada uno*. A mí me sabría peor invertir en farmacéuticas o industrias armamentísticas Al no ser así, duermo a pierna suelta, a trozos eso sí (puto calor).

Se ha dicho que gente no cobra, o cobra tarde. Plantamos @crocodile y servidor transferencias recibidas a las pocas horas de ordenada la retirada, y seguís con la cantinela... ¿no sabes que eso mina la poca credibilidad que aún podáis conservar?

Lo de que yo tenga que demostrar cosas... eso es entrar en bucle como le dije a @FeministoDeIzquierdas , que *pareciera* que sobrevuela el hilo por si aparece el momento de gloria y suelta "os lo dije". Pero casi mejor así, y no entramos en el toma y daca de siempre.

*Ya aburrimos. Los lectores del hilo deben estar hasta los mismísimos de leer siempre lo mismo.*

Si llega el momento de cobrar ya te pediré consejo de en que meter la pasta.

*Si ves algún ponzi incipiente (no sirven planes de pensiones privados), avisa. Siempre estoy abierto a escuchar. Prometo gratificarte.*


----------



## Valbach (9 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Y tu te lo crees, que el segundo comunicado es cosa del vendedor de perritos calientes, no del nuevo CEO.
> 
> echan al vendedor de perritos calientes hasta ahora el administrador de la empresa, porque ha mentido en un comunicado, cuando es marca de la casa....claaaro.
> 
> ...



De verdad, es que es alucinante. No consigues decir dos cosas seguidas sin cagarla macho. 
He dicho prospecto en Dinamarca, y no Alemania por lo siguiente:

“ Estimados e-cultivadores, hemos preparado un prospecto que nos permitirá operar conforme a los requisitos de todas las estructuras financieras de estos países, en los que el movimiento de crowdgrowing requiere que se cumplan términos adicionales. Ahora estamos a la espera de la aprobación del documento en Dinamarca, que nos permitirá operar sin ningún tipo de restricciones.”

Eso es un extracto de la newsletter donde se decía lo de África.


----------



## Valbach (10 Jul 2022)

Lo siento, yo lo leí en inglés, idioma en el que se redactó. Evidentemente las frases hechas están traducidas de forma literal, lo cual hace que sea una aberración leerlo en español. Ya podrías haber subido el comunicado al menos en inglés y español, ¿o no te interesaba por qué así podías añadir el pantallazo de un mensaje random?

Solo veo, sin esforzarme mucho, dos opciones:
A) Siempre es mejor sesgar la información que se sube. Lo importante no es crear un foro de debate donde se puedan llegar a conclusiones nuevas o ayudar en la búsqueda de información. Lo importante es tener razón, o al menos que lo parezca.
B) No tienes ni puta idea de inglés y te lees las cositas traducidas por un motor que evidentemente no es capaz de traducir frases hechas.

Si el caso es el A que triste que ese sea el nivel. Si es el B, coge algo de las rentabilidades que obtengas de tus inversiones y págate un curso, con el B1 ya te dará…

Me estoy acostumbrando al barro que manejáis, dentro de nada estaré “like fish in the water”.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2022)

Valbach dijo:


> Lo siento, yo lo leí en inglés, idioma en el que se redactó. Evidentemente las frases hechas están traducidas de forma literal, lo cual hace que sea una aberración leerlo en español. Ya podrías haber subido el comunicado al menos en inglés y español, ¿o no te interesaba por qué así podías añadir el pantallazo de un mensaje random?
> 
> Solo veo, sin esforzarme mucho, dos opciones:
> A) Siempre es mejor sesgar la información que se sube. Lo importante no es crear un foro de debate donde se puedan llegar a conclusiones nuevas o ayudar en la búsqueda de información. Lo importante es tener razón, o al menos que lo parezca.
> ...



Hola Manu.

Al César lo que es del Cesar. Si la "traducción" (automática) esta hecha por el CEO, mal por él. Si esta hecha por un usuario y éste pasa a criticar la traducción, pues muy mal por el usuario.

De hecho, me parece una estupidez criticar los errores de otra persona en tema de acentos, gramática, etc...porque puede ser por mil motivos. En éstos casos lo aconsejable es ayudar a esa persona y explicarle como escribir mejor, en vez de mofarse.

Ésto independientemente de la situación o tema que se trate.


----------



## alexdevigo (10 Jul 2022)

Noto una mezcla de emociones entre los detractores de JF en este hilo.

*Nerviosismo *porque el mensaje ya no esté calando en el público; *frustración *por la resiliencia de JF a pesar de todas las vicisitudes que han sucedido; *rabia*, al darse cuenta de que están dejando pasar un tren que les puede hacer ganar dinero.

*Nunca lo reconocerán, pero es así. Es inherente a la condición humana.

¿La envidia estará entre esas emociones? A pesar de que tratan de justificarse diciendo "yo no quiero el dinero ponzi ni en pintura"; "no lo necesito, yo tengo dinero de sobra"...., todos sabemos que son EXCUSAS DE MAL PAGADOR.

Es como si yo no juego a la lotería pero digo que no quiero que me toque el Euromillones ni en pintura. No cuela. *

Yo dejo mi pantallazo diario y la secuencia de acontecimientos:

- El día 18 de julio (aniversario del Glorioso Alzamiento) descubriré el *número total de plantas (os invito a adivinar cuantas)*;
- el día 19 los *gramos totales* (ahí solo habrá que multiplicar gramos por 1,5€ y ver la cantidad total resultante, restarle la inversión inicial y obtener el beneficio bruto);
- el día 22 a las 01.30 (aprox) debería tener el dinero en la plataforma. Y a partir de ahí las retiradas;
- una vez finalizadas las retiradas y dejado el saldo a cero demostrando que el dinero no son solo cifras en la plataforma sino que están en los saldos bancarios, *reinvertiré *(tapando las plantas para darle emoción, y quedamos en noviembre).

*Edit. 12/07/2022. Rectifico lo anterior y mostraré los cobros, si los hay, según se vayan produciendo.*

También puede petar JF antes, entonces desapareceré cual rata. Me voy a ir a redactar los estatutos de la plataforma de afectados.  Es broma, me voy a la piscina, perdón si tardo en responder.





Pd. Y si os preguntan donde conocísteis JF por primera vez, no olvidéis decir "En el hilo de @FeministoDeIzquierdas en burbuja.info" . Hay que darle publicidad al hilo.


----------



## Valbach (10 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hola Manu.
> 
> Al César lo que es del Cesar. Si la "traducción" (automática) esta hecha por el CEO, mal por él. Si esta hecha por un usuario y éste pasa a criticar la traducción, pues muy mal por el usuario.
> 
> ...



Manu? Creo que te equivocas de persona…

En cuanto al tema de las traducciones, me da igual que esté mal traducido por unos o por otros. Es algo que puede pasar y no le doy mayor importancia. Quiero decir con esto que si el CEO, o cualquier empleado, se ha visto obligado a usar un traductor automático por la urgencia pues es lo que toca, no seré yo quien lo critique. La crítica la ha hecho tu súbdito.

Por otra parte, me alegro de que tu pensamiento acerca de la mofa de los errores ortográficos o gramaticales ajenos sea esa. Es el mejor camino. No obstante aún recuerdo tu intento de burla hacia mí poniendo en mayúscula la c en ponCero hasta que tuve que explicarte el porqué de escribirlo así.
Te honra haber aprendido y cambiado.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jul 2022)

Un consejo a quienes estéis ya sacando el champán. 

Guardad el ticket por si acaso toca devolverlo. 

De momento, los muy inútiles han dejado la web operativa. Serán capaces de seguir pagando con tal de burlarse de nosotros.


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Valbach (11 Jul 2022)

Saludos!


----------



## Ernest77 (11 Jul 2022)

wow la pagina va ^^

peña conocéis alguna otra empresa, ya no de cannabis de cualquier cosa, que en una huelga tenga capacidad, de eliminar las cuentas de la empresa, frenar los ingresos, y "poner en jaque" a la directiva?

enserio? podéis enseñarme un ejemplo? uno solo.

yo solo veo similitud cuando arbistar2.0 le echaba la culpa de un fallo informático por el que habían pagado un 28%mas a los "himbersores" y la culpa era del informático, y desapareció todo rastro web.

pero en empresas?
que el trabajador pueda dar de baja el correo de soporte...solo ese...no se rick

que puedan limitar las compras? wtf!

enserio os creéis esta mierda?

no hay asambleas pactos de socios algo? o es que los trabajadores son también accionistas mayoritarios?


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> wow la pagina va ^^
> 
> peña conocéis alguna otra empresa, ya no de cannabis de cualquier cosa, que en una huelga tenga capacidad, de eliminar las cuentas de la empresa, frenar los ingresos, y "poner en jaque" a la directiva?
> 
> ...



*Menudo ponzi más raro, en vez de robar hasta el último momento tienen la deferencia de parar justo antes. *
Detallazo, será para no dejar mal sabor de boca jaja.
Lo dicho, guardad el champán por si acaso.

*Para bien o para mal, yo soy el conejillo de indias y el 22 de julio podré acreditar, o no, los cobros.

Si peta antes, pues mala suerte. 
Se esfumará el 9,80% de mi cash pero no me afectará en mi día a día. 

Vengo con los deberes hechos y como dice mi firma. "AQUÍ SE VIENE LLORADO DE CASA".*


----------



## alexdevigo (11 Jul 2022)

@Ernest77 Necesito pantallazo de las wallets que atribuyes a JF. Supongo que estarán todas ya a cero, ¿no? 

Muchas gracias Pinocho.


----------



## David Stivenson (11 Jul 2022)

*HA LLEGADO EL SALVADOR, NO PREOCUPAROS*




*El que no paga no folla y yo ni pagando follo* 




*Señor Calamaro 2.0*​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

Puto amo. No hay prueba mas clara.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

*Vaya por Dios. Alguien crea una cuenta de TG, pone la misma foto que yo, mi nick y ya está hecho. ¿Cuánto has tardado? ¿3 minutos?

Currárselo un poco señores*.

Este ponzi es muy raro. A los que supuestamente cobran el viernes les ha dado 50g. La wallet atribuida a JF por nuestro bien querido Pinocho tiene 3M de dólares...

En fin, esto es súper fácil de comprobar, y además en mis propias carnes.

La página va como si nada. Reflexiones:

- ¿Por qué no chapan la web sin más?

- ¿Habrán creado la modalidad de estafa en diferido?

- ¿Pagarán hasta que dejen de pagar?

- ¿Veremos un Impago total, parcial, corralito?

*Hagan sus apuestas caballeros. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Vaya por Dios. Alguien crea una cuenta de TG, pone la misma foto que yo, mi nick y ya está hecho. ¿Cuánto has tardado? ¿3 minutos?
> 
> Currárselo un poco señores*.
> 
> ...



Mira por donde te voy a tirar un cable.

Demostrar que eso es falso es algo tan sencillo como hacer un pantallazo con tu cuenta y nombre reales y los de la otra persona, ya que por mucho que copien tu foto o nick las cuentas son diferentes.

Por ejemplo, aqui en burbuja no puedes tener dos nicks indénticos. Puedes crearte uno que diga "feminist0deizquierdas" (donde la "o" es un "cero") y "casi" parece que es la misma persona, pero es bastante fácil de demostrar que no es el caso.

Yo me he creido que eras tú, pero tengo poca paciencia con éste tipo de acciones, así que si verdaderamente es como tú dices usa mis consejos y seré yo el primero en apoyarte y defenderte.

Ahora bien, si no haces nada pues ya dejas claro que si que eras tú. *En cualquier caso, la verdad saldrá a la luz que es lo importante.*


----------



## Megustanloscoñossudados (12 Jul 2022)

JF a muerto eso está claro quién sea uno u otro me la suda, pero juicyfields a muerto ya lo siento por los que quedaron atrapados


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

*Enseña la fecha, MES y AÑO de esa captura. *


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Pues a ver, listo, enseñas una captura de diciembre de 2021, donde sí estoy en un grupo y luego un mensaje de junio de 2022 donde digo que no estoy en ningún grupo.

*¿Será que quizás lo abandoné en un periodo intermedio entre esas fechas para no aguantar troles, infiltrados y 400 mensajes diarios?*

El certificado de profesionalidad de poco te ha servido David.

Las denuncias no te llegan porque en el buzón aparecen tus papis.   

PD. Me acabo de unir al de Juicyfields España por si te tengo que ir avisando o pidiendo permiso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Enseña la fecha, MES y AÑO de esa captura. *



Mira la esquina superior izquierda.

Si es 12 de Julio y es Martes...es hoy. El 12 de Julio del año pasado no era Martes, ni el del anterior.

Hazme caso, lo mejor es buscar al impostor y hacer un pantallazo con tu cuenta (verdadera) y la del impostor.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira la esquina superior izquierda.
> 
> Si es 12 de Julio y es Martes...es hoy. El 12 de Julio del año pasado no era Martes, ni el del anterior.
> 
> Hazme caso, lo mejor es buscar al impostor y hacer un pantallazo con tu cuenta (verdadera) y la del impostor.





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira la esquina superior izquierda.
> 
> Si es 12 de Julio y es Martes...es hoy. El 12 de Julio del año pasado no era Martes, ni el del anterior.
> 
> Hazme caso, lo mejor es buscar al impostor y hacer un pantallazo con tu cuenta (verdadera) y la del impostor.



Dije captura, pero era conversación, me expresé mal. 

En resumen, enseña una *conversación* de *diciembre de 2021* para desacreditar una afirmación de *junio de 2022*. 

Si es que de dónde ni hay, no se puede sacar. 




*Pero vamos, si alguien me quiere explicar que tiene que ver esto con la situación actual de JF y si estamos ante un bache o el fin de JF, pues lo agradecería.

¿Por qué no chapan la página de una vez? 

A ver si alguien versado en ponzis puede predecir su "modus operandi". *


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

que Guarren es docto en esto y es capaz de hacer no 2 sino 3 cuentas....para demostrar que no es "su cuenta"
pero como 3 veces se la e tirado yo que si estaba en los grupos y no lo negaba, yo creo que Guarren sabe que es el no es tonto solo Juega.

parece un comunicado de JF
XD


la del vengador eso quien mierdas lo ha echo?

espero que no sea Guarren, que ha dicho 1001veces lo de 1 usuario 1 cuenta....

y una cosa es lo apelativos "cariñosos" que nos podamos dar aquí en un contexto de confrontación,
pero esto? Enserio ? cuantos años tenéis?
me la suda quien sean esas personas pero enseñar la geta de nadie por internet, si que es una falta cuanto menos de respeto, creo que podeis estar nerviosos si tenéis dinero en juego, pero jugar con cosas intimas sean o no ciertas es cuanto menos rastrero.

ale peña! que ando de farra! pasadlo bien bonitos =*



Gora Sanfermin!


----------



## David Stivenson (12 Jul 2022)

*Tranquilo no te pongas nervioso, no te ha llegado porque todavía esta la investigación abierta* 

*El buzón esta localizado, ya la recibirás cuando hayan terminado




David, que te ha pasado con tu cuenta David_ST????? 

Por cierto, te quedo bien la Sesión Ópalo noviembre 2021 latino, pero las mezclas entre canciones tienes que mejorarlas. Una pena que con el DENON MC7000 de 4 canales no le saques rendimiento, solo mezclas a 2 canales y necesitas mejorar mucho. Un desperdicio 

Un saludo Señor Calamaro 2.0 y **tranquilo** que todo llega pero a su tiempo. Y ya sabemos, no eres tu *


----------



## David Stivenson (12 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> que Guarren es docto en esto y es capaz de hacer no 2 sino 3 cuentas....para demostrar que no es "su cuenta"
> pero como 3 veces se la e tirado yo que si estaba en los grupos y no lo negaba, yo creo que Guarren sabe que es el no es tonto solo Juega.
> 
> parece un comunicado de JF
> ...



Pregunta al Señor Calamaro quien comenzó con poner getas, y en mis imágenes no se ve la geta.
Un saludo Pinocho.


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

David Stivenson dijo:


> Pregunta al Señor Calamaro quien comenzó con poner getas, y en mis imágenes no se ve la geta.
> Un saludo Pinocho.



ey Guarren, no te la flipes, el y tu mas te servirá a ti y a cuatro como tu, si recuerdas yo aquella acción también dije que no era correcta, que podía incurrir en delitos, no vayas de espabilado, que hasta ahora te tengo aprecio, estas niñerías...enserio sobran, si ha habido una y esta judicializada, cosa que dudo, tu abogado no te aconsejaría hacer estas tontadas, por lo que te recomendaría te abstengas de seguir en este juego infantiloide.

Gracias!
que tienes que sacar 20 uñas ahora que la cosa esta fea, Ok pero no hagas el talibán.

esto esta lleno de chavalitas de tu quinta, te lo pasarías bien desconecta, como dices si el ponzi cae o no lo tenias asumido,
relax señoritas!

fumense uno peña!


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Mare meva.

Me meto veinte (20) minutos en la piscina y me encuentro este percal.

@Ernest77 sabe que hay reservas monetarias y que si peta no me va a hacer un roto.

De hecho, en mi Excel ya tenía una celda con la cantidad que me quedaba "Si JF peta".

*Así que ya está provisionada*.

¿COBRARÉ? Pues deseo y espero que sí.

La gente que ordenó transferencias el viernes las ha recibido. Las de días posteriores no se han ejecutado, hasta donde yo sé.

A ver si los especialistas en ponzis me orientan y me dicen si van a intentar tirar un poco más, incluso pagando", si van a chapar definitivamente o si irán dando largas y mareando la perdiz pero sin permitir retiradas.

Muchas gracias

PD. Me voy a la piscina otra vez, no os matéis.


----------



## David Stivenson (12 Jul 2022)

*Si sabemos que tu no eres el de las fotos ni tienes un ALFA ROMEO 147 del 2004



Las has cagado muchas veces pero el poner una foto de una persona y hacerte pasar por el sin **ni siquiera** borrar la cara, ha sido tu gran cagada y no pedir **perdón** y retractarte a la persona que usurpaste **tendrán* *consecuencias.*

*Lo dejo **aquí**, era simplemente para que veas que el internet no es seguro y todo deja rastro si no sabes como se hacen las cosas.

Buen verano a todos.

Y NO SOY ALEX*


----------



## lazarus86 (12 Jul 2022)

Me acaba de llegar el siguiente correo de JuicyFields, (No tengo dinero en este ponzi, lo retiré a finales de Junio):

"
*Anuncio de paro*
Estimados miembros de JuicyFields y simpatizantes,

La presente es para informar a todos los usuarios de que el personal restante ha decidido ir a la huelga el 13.07.2022.

Se ruega a todos los miembros que no promuevan o anuncien JuicyFields por más tiempo de ninguna manera. Hemos tenido que tomar esta decisión debido a las continuas y constantes disputas entre el equipo y la dirección.

Nuestra unidad tiene una gran solidez, y es el momento de que el departamento legal y de cultivo muestren su fuerza.

Gracias,

JuicyFields IT, Soporte al Cliente y Equipos de Pagos

"


----------



## lazarus86 (12 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta que es el final de ponzi


----------



## lazarus86 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Dije captura, pero era conversación, me expresé mal.
> 
> En resumen, enseña una *conversación* de *diciembre de 2021* para desacreditar una afirmación de *junio de 2022*.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada. Pero entonces, ¿vas a desacreditar la otra captura? ¿No puedes poner esa cuenta falsa que has mencionado junto a la tuya verdadera?

Tu segunda pregunta esta mil veces respondida: Es una Ponzi, solo cerrará cuando no pueda sacar mas de los "himbersores". Tú, como promotor, deberías saberlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

lazarus86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120804



Que tenga que decir yo ésto...pero para que veais que soy objetivo.

Que la gente se vaya UN DIA de huelga no significa nada. Cualquier empresa grande o pequeña lo puede hacer.

Lo interesante sería saber POR QUÉ se van a la huelga.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas @Ernest77 
Invoco vuestra sabiduría y conocimientos en ponzis para ver adonde se dirige JF y que podemos esperar en el futuro cercano.

1.- Volverá como antes *durante un tiempo*, incluso pagando, y luego petará definitivamente.

2.- La página seguirá funcionando pero tendrán las retiradas capadas *temporalmente*.

3.- La página seguirá funcionando pero tendrán las retiradas capadas *definitivamente*.

4.- Perdida *total *del dinero invertido.

5.- Pérdida *parcial *del dinero invertido.

Si se os ocurre cualquier otra o combinación de varias, por favor, sentíos libres de indicarlas.

Y aquí una canción para animarnos en estos tiempos de zozobra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas @Ernest77
> Invoco vuestra sabiduría y conocimientos en ponzis para ver adonde se dirige JF y que podemos esperar en el futuro cercano.
> 
> 1.- Volverá como antes *durante un tiempo*, incluso pagando, y luego petará definitivamente.
> ...



¿Por qué evitas responder a la acusación que has hecho de que alguien había creado una cuenta con tu nick y foto? Y mira que te he explicado exáctamente como debes hacerlo...

Por otro lado, yo si que respondo a tus preguntas.

- Tú, como promotor, no perderás un duro, ya que estas en el ajo.
- Como en todas las Ponzis los que tengan dinero dentro en el momento de la caida lo perderán todo.
- Antes de la caida los dueños irán sacando todo el dinero (por eso lo que las cryptos), los moverán entre muchas wallets, y desaparecerán.
- Tú liderarás el grupo de afectados por la Ponzi. Se te reconocerá porque estarás entre los mas visibles y enfadados, aunque dejarás "de repente" de escribir aqui.

Para saber lo que pasará con Juicyfields solo tienes que mirar otras Ponzis, incluso las últimas digitales que han ido saliendo.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por qué evitas responder a la acusación que has hecho de que alguien había creado una cuenta con tu nick y foto? Y mira que te he explicado exáctamente como debes hacerlo...
> 
> Por otro lado, yo si que respondo a tus preguntas.
> 
> ...



Porque no tengo nada que demostrarle a ese "ente", y a tí menos.

- No estoy en el ajo, estoy en el gazpacho.
- ¿Es este el momento de la caída?
- La wallet que @Ernest77 ha atribuido en innumerables ocasiones a JF tiene un saldo de
*~ $ 4.320.357,45 (-0,32%), ¿cuanto tiempo se tarda en vacíar una wallet?
Enlace la wallet atribuída a JF*
*https://ethplorer.io/es/address/0xeb55a78c79b91719f6817855c5ad43a7aa0bf08c#pageTab=transfers&showTx=all*
*- ¿Enfadado por el 9,8% de mi cash? Yo no he metido 50k, ni 40k, ni 30k, ni... oh wait *

Total, que ni si, ni no, si no todo lo contrario. De momento el reloj sigue contando. 
A ver si tenemos noticias frescas pronto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Porque no tengo nada que demostrarle a ese "ente", y a tí menos.



Vamos, que efectívamente eres él y te han pillado con el carrito del helado.

@Manu Marin “El estafador” "Ente", que dice Alex que le has pillado con todo el carrito del helado. Y esta algo molesto, la verdad.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Venga, ya queda menos para los *30000 *mensajes. 

Encima que os damos tema de conversación para los que no tenéis vida.

Que ingratos.


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Venga, ya queda menos para los *30000 *mensajes.
> 
> Encima que os damos tema de conversación para los que no tenéis vida.
> 
> Que ingratos.



Espetó el hombre que no deja pasar ni una hora para contestar un mensaje en el que se le hace referencia, excepto cuando duerme o cuando le pillan en los grupos de Telegram en los cuales dice que no está y luego resulta que sí, por lo que tiene que dejar pasar las horas para digerir la pillada y pensar que va a decir para defenderse      mientras tanto hace aparición un héroe anónimo defendiendo a Alexdevigo desviando la atención o por lo menos lo ha intentado.


Quizás soy demasiado escéptico, pero no actúas como hablas en este hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Porque no tengo nada que demostrarle a ese "ente", y a tí menos.
> 
> - No estoy en el ajo, estoy en el gazpacho.
> - ¿Es este el momento de la caída?
> ...




te suelto las que tenia yo vistas, pero si no te creías hasta ayer que esa cuenta era de JF estas tampoco creo que lo sean, 

a ver el balance como lo ves tu, pagaran Guarren?, dinero hay, la cosa es que en los ponzis llega un punto en que deciden repartirse lo que queda de tarta porque sabe que es imposible mantener la pirámide y ya se han gastado en los referidos la directiva las ferias, las publis de kannabyte etc
y en pagar rendimientos para esa publicidad boca a boca que te gusta tanto Guarren






0xD1631C9872a1AD9E48870e35D69d0079F5c0c345 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xBFD0dAE62762975895b6B89133c49c0cB31E009a - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x89e51fA8CA5D66cd220bAed62ED01e8951aa7c40 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xcfb255348b50680F5Ed41b73D7Fe3545b9D1420c - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x8dfF91fBE2d33e36Ca278c1e7a422ad0261c9632 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io











0xBaeD383EDE0e5d9d72430661f3285DAa77E9439F - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xD8CEFD08EC0F273626747F1c05393cFEfB28A550 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io











0xcE55Bf39818fd81c21D49BC4973F2bcAb32D9739 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xD1631C9872a1AD9E48870e35D69d0079F5c0c345 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x607C276B70f1F75Bb266eb96bc6837E531934b39 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x7327aBAA4FB2b18Ab87269e79e89886b165fFDd8 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xC6b7e5998bee88eb01Fa6e2eDEefF229B1b7B12D - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xb654a1C1487f0f9f6d19849f38dd8Ca4a8E3689f - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x9e0c442c04E668323E2a643c4c48847aaFDA1B18 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x4e052F07E8ACF789f6A6af774C2E1FED624AbD42 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0x8dfF91fBE2d33e36Ca278c1e7a422ad0261c9632 - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io










0xC6b7e5998bee88eb01Fa6e2eDEefF229B1b7B12D - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Ilustrum0 dijo:


> Espetó el hombre que no deja pasar ni una hora para contestar un mensaje en el que se le hace referencia, excepto cuando duerme o cuando le pillan en los grupos de Telegram en los cuales dice que no está y luego resulta que sí, por lo que tiene que dejar pasar las horas para digerir la pillada y pensar que va a decir para defenderse      mientras tanto hace aparición un héroe anónimo defendiendo a Alexdevigo desviando la atención o por lo menos lo ha intentado.
> 
> 
> Quizás soy demasiado escéptico, pero no actúas como hablas en este hilo.
> ...



Encima será culpa mía tener tiempo libre. 

*Yo no soy una persona de provecho como vosotros por lo que para mí es un honor y un placer que os rebajéis a mi nivel.*

Tener a* 4-5-6 nicks* (que no personas) azuzando, antes de socavar mi moral, me la suben. 

Es halagador, de verdad.

Pensar que en vez de ignorarme y pasar de mí no tenéis otra cosa que hacer que meteros aquí, dice mucho más de vosotros que de mí.

*Si soy lo mejor que tenéis para pasar la tarde, es triste, muy triste. 

Yo, al no tener una Charo, pues puedo echarme aquí hasta el amanecer. TODO POR LAS RISAS.*

Lo que me intriga es que todavía no saltáis como hienas sobre el cadaver de JF. Debe ser que todavía no queréis echar las campanas al vuelo por si acaso luego toca recoger velas con lo embarazoso que resultaría.

Sospechoso, cuando menos.


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

con 500.000 egrowers! cuanto dinero habrían recogido con que solo comprasen 1 planta 500.000x50

25.000.000

TE MOLA ESA RESTA E GUARREN

32.500.000 NECESITAN A LOS 108 DIAS PARA DEVOLVER A SUS ACREEDORES LLAMADOS E GROWERS =)


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> te suelto las que tenia yo vistas, pero si no te creías hasta ayer que esa cuenta era de JF estas tampoco creo que lo sean,
> 
> a ver el balance como lo ves tu, pagaran Guarren?, dinero hay, la cosa es que en los ponzis llega un punto en que deciden repartirse lo que queda de tarta porque sabe que es imposible mantener la pirámide y ya se han gastado en los referidos la directiva las ferias, las publis de kannabyte etc
> y en pagar rendimientos para esa publicidad boca a boca que te gusta tanto Guarren
> ...



¿Solo tiene esas? Pocas me parecen.


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> con 500.000 egrowers! cuanto dinero habrían recogido con que solo comprasen 1 planta 500.000x50
> 
> 25.000.000
> 
> ...



Eres un lumbreras, como si todo el que esté registrado en la plataforma tuviera plantas. Te puedes registrar y tener cero plantas.
De los inscritos, es imposible saber cuantos efectivamente tienen plantas y mucho menos la media.

*Y si tienes esa info, por favor, compártela con la plebe. No me seas parguela.*


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Eres un lumbreras, como si todo el que esté registrado en la plataforma tuviera plantas. Te puedes registrar y tener cero plantas.
> De los inscritos, es imposible saber cuantos efectivamente tienen plantas y mucho menos la media.
> 
> *Y si tienes esa info, por favor, compártela con la plebe. No me seas parguela.*



tu ilustrao, es un ejemplo hipotético








la cosa era generar un ejemplo es fácil que la media de inversión sea superior a los 150€ por cuenta activa.
pero lo de los 500k de egrowers lo dijo ponzifields en uno de sus comunicados no?

pero la media pongamos son 2 plantas por e-stafadoporponzifields. y que solo hay activos 250.000 cuentas, estamos en las mismas Guarren.... haz tus números tu que estudiaste y dinos si pagaran o se piraran con la pasta xD


la peña reinvierte y la bola se hace mas grande y cuando quieran retirar muchos y vean que sale mas rentable largar que seguir haciendo el monguer que ya no engañan mas que a los fanaticos, 
pues se destapara todo el pastel, si BAFIN no les mete pitazo
tiene mala pinta la verdad Guarren, eso si me estas haciendo la resaca =*


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Creo que con esta situación a favor de los detractores de JF no se debería desaprovechar la oportunidad para ponerle ya el epitafio a JF y una fecha de caducidad. 

*Echo de menos gifs de botellas de champán descorchándose y explosiones nucleares.*

¿No os animáis? Teniendo todo a favor... ¿qué os frena? 

Joder, es vuestro sueño humedo, gozadlo


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

se te esta yendo hoy del todo, creo que deberías pillarte fiesta,
nosotros no buscamos sangre Guarren, buscamos alumbrar todas las sombras de JF y es jodido que te cagas, no hay un puto dato contable cierto, bueno si 375k del ejercicio pasado declarado o hay algo mas declarado Guarren?
que la verdad que no les hago tanto caso a esas cosas me he quedado con las wallets^^

nuestro sueño húmedo, es que los hdp sin escrúpulos, que se creen mas listos que avariciosos y pardillos varios, gentes de buena voluntad corrompidos por el dinero fácil, que facilitan que una mierda como esta acabe robando el capital a ciento si no miles de pequeños inversores con escasos conocimientos,
acaben en la cárcel =)


tu, tu dinero, tu fantasía, tus lumis, ha sido divertido de ver, es cierto. eres un personaje, si esto peta te echare de menos ^^

Guarren se fuerte !y fumate uno hazme caso!


----------



## alexdevigo (12 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> se te esta yendo hoy del todo, creo que deberías pillarte fiesta,
> nosotros no buscamos sangre Guarren, buscamos alumbrar todas las sombras de JF y es jodido que te cagas, no hay un puto dato contable cierto, bueno si 375k del ejercicio pasado declarado o hay algo mas declarado Guarren?
> que la verdad que no les hago tanto caso a esas cosas me he quedado con las wallets^^
> 
> ...



¿Acaso no te acuerdas de marzo con la caída de web la que montásteis? Vosotros no venís a salvar a nadie. No sois una ONG.

Además, no me hagas tirar de pantallazos, se ha dicho en este hilo que la gente que está dentro se merece lo que le pase, tú me has deseado el mal directamente.... y feministo con esta frase para enmarcar....

*"Yo no me metería en ninguna de esas mierdas, pero que los borregos pierdan dinero es siempre bueno para mi."

Gran forero, mejor persona.*


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Acaso no te acuerdas de marzo con la caída de web la que montásteis? Vosotros no venís a salvar a nadie. No sois una ONG.
> 
> Además, no me hagas tirar de pantallazos, se ha dicho en este hilo que la gente que está dentro se merece lo que le pase, tú me has deseado el mal directamente.... y feministo con esta frase para enmarcar....
> 
> ...



es que en el hilo de que un PONZI es un PONZI,
hemos intentado advertir a la gente, en marzo se callo la pagina algo habitual en los PONZIS que hacen EXIT SCAM
los flujos de caja que se pueden ver dan miedo no pasarían una auditoria ni queriendo.

que debíamos decir que es normal? como hacías tu? al final que fue un hakeo? como el de la morenita esta que hace dos años no sabia como funcionaba jf y ahora es el referente máximo? video borrado o0




no hombre no, mira si tenia poder el informático que imagino es el que ha podido quitar el soporte a los correos asociados..

el youtub también les ha podido quitar el acceso? pero que empresa de gaita, y mueven millones al dia...cuidao peña.

JF sigue veremos hasta cuando, pero hace cosas muy feas y cuando las hace las señalamos,
mi teoría es que se creían que en las ferias y con esa estrategia rimbombante captarían muchos e-stafados
y en su segundo año ese ha sido el plan, mucha exposición en ferias y eventos,
"muchos cultivos nuevos" aunque alguno le deben 5m de e? ^^
y no esta funcionando como les gustaría si no porque cambiarían de CEO
EL TEMA BAFIN ya esta controlado?

lo raro es que un mindundi como tu no nos da pena por "himbertir" en JF al principio cuando era así, a mi por lo menos me dabas pena,
pero haces un acto de promotor ufanándote aquí día y noche, que dices es por diversión, pero todos discrepamos,
y yo hay días en los que creo que eres un personaje de esta trama de engañalistos^^


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Jul 2022)

Encima será culpa mía tener tiempo libre.

*Cada uno se gestiona el tiempo como quiere y puede, así que no es culpa tuya, unos tienen una tarea y otros pasamos el rato que nos apetece por aquí.

Yo no soy una persona de provecho como vosotros por lo que para mí es un honor y un placer que os rebajéis a mi nivel.

Probablemente yo sea una persona de menos provecho que tú, así que ojo que lo mismo eres tú el que te estás rebajando al mío*

Tener a* 4-5-6 nicks* (que no personas) azuzando, antes de socavar mi moral, me la suben.

Es halagador, de verdad.

*Lo que hagan los demás con sus nicks no es asunto mío, yo respeto tu norma de: "Un usuario, una cuenta" ¿la respetas tú? Por lo que dices entiendo que sí, por como actúas...tengo mis dudas.*

Pensar que en vez de ignorarme y pasar de mí no tenéis otra cosa que hacer que meteros aquí, dice mucho más de vosotros que de mí.

*La realidad es que dice absolutamente lo mismo de unos que de otros, pero bueno cada uno es libre de mirar el mundo como le salga de los huevos.*

*Si soy lo mejor que tenéis para pasar la tarde, es triste, muy triste. 

No hombre, no te infravalores de esa manera, ya te dije que eras un tipo divertido y en mi caso el rato que decido dedicarte me lo paso muy bien la verdad, si no fuera así no te lo dedicaría. Te doy las gracias.

Yo, al no tener una Charo, pues puedo echarme aquí hasta el amanecer. TODO POR LAS RISAS.

¿Sería un impedimento tener una "Charo" para estar por aquí cuando quisieras, el tiempo que quisieras? Si esa es tu mentalidad ya te adelanto que ese tipo de relaciones no son sanas, hay muchas formas de querer a una persona y de estar en pareja con dicha persona.*

Lo que me intriga es que todavía no saltáis como hienas sobre el cadaver de JF. Debe ser que todavía no queréis echar las campanas al vuelo por si acaso luego toca recoger velas con lo embarazoso que resultaría.

Sospechoso, cuando menos.

*Personalmente me gusta ser precavido, aunque hasta el día de hoy las pruebas que veo tanto del lado de los "haters" como del lado de los defensores de PONZIFIELDS me demuestran que es un Ponzi, de ahí su nombre PONZIFIELDS, pero sé que el ser humano tiene tendencias masoquistas por naturaleza y las pruebas me muestran que a pesar de que la gente a día de hoy según DICEN no están recibiendo las transferencias de retiro y la Wallet de confianza de PONZIFIELDS lo avala ya que no se ve ninguno de los retiros típicos que se veían hasta antier, ahora solo ves entrada de dinero en las cantidades aprox de siempre y las únicas salidas que hay son con cuenta gotas y en cantidades de 4.000$ a 100.000$ muchas de ellas según entran a otra Wallet privada se envían a Wallets de exchanges, ya sabemos que suele significar eso en la gran mayoría de los casos. Vamos que la gente sigue metiendo pasta a pesar de lo que están viviendo desde ayer, en vez de esperar unos días y ver por dónde respira el asunto.

Un saludo.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

Ha dejado de trabajar para Juicyfields. Mira su página de Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/zvezda-lauric-45957a1a0 

Se quitan de enmeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddiiiiooooo


----------



## Ilustrum0 (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ha dejado de trabajar para Juicyfields. Mira su página de Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/zvezda-lauric-45957a1a0
> 
> Se quitan de enmeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddiiiiooooo



¿Funciona la página de LinkedIn de PONZIFIELDS?


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

les hacen el csi ahora los "himbersores"


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

el chiste del dia peña


criptoMan VS Luciano Ferreira!






*te falta calle Broh!*


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Jul 2022)

Guarren no estoy corroborando nada luego si tal como cuando contaste que JF había pasado BAFIN pero sin confirmación oficial =*






Pd al menos se lo están tomando con humor! su polla broh! ^^


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

se lavan las manos, dicen que ellos no son lo que otros parecen ser^^
y como colofon para el TONTO DEL EGIPCIO





kannabyte esta enfocado en el cannabis no psicoactivo! te queda claro tarugo!


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

peña sin cobrar de muchos dias....


----------



## Oranjito (13 Jul 2022)

Esto no debería celebrarse como la victoria de nadie, si no lamentarlo como la derrota de muchos que han puesto allí sus ahorros.

A todas esas personas que tenían dinero dentro, sobre todo a quienes estén en posición de perder a partir de 2000 euros, les dejo a disposición mi casilla de mensajes privados. Soy trabajador estatal y prometo brindar ayuda junto a un bufete de abogados especializado en delitos telemáticos. Cómo primera recomendación, accedan a la delegación de delitos telemáticos de la guardia civil y radiquen una denuncia como "sospecha de estafa", sin importar las cláusulas que tengan en JF y por las cuales sientan que están perdiendo el tiempo. Seguir los consejos e indicaciones de la policía y luego, (luego) contactarme en caso de querer participar de una denuncia conjunta.

Estamos haciendo una orden para solicitar IPS y datos de conexión de posibles promotores cómplices de estafa participantes en burbuja y en varios otros sitios/redes sociales/mensajeros.


----------



## bralmu (13 Jul 2022)

Y los que antes presumían de poder mover en anónimo (con cripto y sin kyc) para blanquear dinero y evadir al gobierno, ahora preguntando cómo pueden justificar la cantidad de dinero que les han estafado o cómo pueden declarar las pérdidas.
Otro clásico.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

y no se pasa por aquí, le decía que se fueses un rato de vacaciones no desaparecer desde ya!

la verdad que pensaba que aguantaría mas, que no tendría que estar muy ocupado en estos momentos, y podríamos disfrutar de su supina inteligencia.



Guarren debes ir pensando en actualizar tu Firma por las risas^^


----------



## bralmu (13 Jul 2022)

Forbes ha retirado el publireportaje que pagaron?









JuicyFields Aims To Make Entering The Cannabis Industry Easier With Crowdgrowing


So, you want to enter the cannabis industry but aren't sure where to begin or how to navigate the legal landscape? Consider crowdgrowing.




www.forbes.com





Alguien tiene el link al que pagaron en un periódico español? A ver si sigue en pie.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

el periodista de ese articulo creo que esta echando una mano!

que crack


----------



## Ilustrum0 (13 Jul 2022)

¿Podría ser esto una prueba de estrés mega gorda y ver cuánto de grande tienen el culo los inversores "no inversores" de *PONZIFIELDS*?

Porque es verdad que no entra mucho, pero todavía sigue entrando el dinero de algún incauto a una de las Wallet principal de *PONZIFIELDS*, lo mismo se animan a volver a las andadas con la nueva plataforma que prometían.

La verdad que creo que no es tan viable, pero contemplo esa pequeña posibilidad, al final la vida siempre nos sorprende.

Lo mismo Alexdevigo sabe más que nosotros y está esperando el resurgimiento para decirnos: os lo dije!! Habéis perdido el tren del dinero.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

los "himbersores" se estan organizando!












Afectados JuicyFields Español | JuicyFields Comunidad | JuicyFields España


REGLAS DE GRUPO /rules Grupo de afectados por el ponzi de la plataforma JuicyFields. Para contactos: @afjfsupport




t.me


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

Jodeeer que ha Pasado?


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> los "himbersores" se estan organizando!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122024
> 
> ...



La peña se ha hartado de que les tomen el pelo, y están yendo a denunciar en masa....


----------



## bralmu (13 Jul 2022)

¿Esto qué es? ¿Cierran la persiana de juicyfields.io y ya tienen casi a punto la siguiente?















Home LEEF


Everyone in the world should be able to benefit from the growing cannabis market Not just by smoking it but by tokenizing it




www.cannadao.org





Bueno, no pensemos mal antes de tiempo. A ver si al menos lo venden como un videojuego/shitcoin revolucionaria/nft y no se montan películas de que la rentabilidad sale de cultivos o inversiones del mundo real.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

me encanta, se lo estan tomando con un humor excelente


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

hay un zoom de JF 






Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting


Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




zoom.us


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Jul 2022)

Guarren ya no nos quiere peña anda en el grupo de afectados, se a cambiado de bando!


----------



## Noctis (14 Jul 2022)

A ver si alguno de estos "estafadores" nos comenta que ha pasado.


----------



## lazarus86 (14 Jul 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> A ver si alguno de estos "estafadores" nos comenta que ha pasado.



Todos estamos esperando sus comentarios, recordar que hace unas semanas, cualquier comentario en este hilo teníamos alexvigo dando a la tecla


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

Joder ahora que estoy ocupado viene lo gordo. Alex desaparecido? Bueno, para ser honestos yo ya avisé de que en el segundo de que esto saltara por los aires el desaparecería.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren ya no nos quiere peña anda en el grupo de afectados, se a cambiado de bando!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122285
> 
> ...



También lo avisé. Será de los primeros del grupo de afectados. Es como el asesino que se inyecta en la escena del crimen…


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

https://elpaisfinanciero.com/juicy-fields-bloquea-retiros-y-usuarios-temen-un-posible-exit-scam/


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> https://elpaisfinanciero.com/juicy-fields-bloquea-retiros-y-usuarios-temen-un-posible-exit-scam/
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122595



¡La leche! ¡Hasta en el Pais!

Pero vamos, que llevamos tiempo anunciándolo y tratando de avisar...ya solo falta que venga nuestro amigo Alex a contarnos eso de "yo conocía los riesgos" y "yo soy el primer afectado".


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

no te creas que esta ayudando en el grupo de afectados, a venido a observar y decir bobadas...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jul 2022)

Juicy Fields bloquea retiros y usuarios temen un posible 'exit scam' | INVESTOR TIMES


La plataforma de inversiones en cannabis con fines medicinales, Juicy Fields, habría bloqueado los fondos de sus clientes este miércoles.




elpaisfinanciero.com





Edito: Vale, ya veo que alguien lo ha puesto antes. Mis disculpas. 

Espero que no haya demasiados afectados por el foro.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ya que han hecho limpieza en el hilo, me animo a escribir.

Pintan bastos caballeros.

*Si no fuera por situaciones potencialmente dramáticas hasta sería cómico en cierta manera.*

Dado que desde el minuto 1 tenía asumido que esto podía pasar y que lo raro sería cobrar, pues no tengo fase de duelo.
Habrá gente que se sienta peor por 50 euros que yo por lo que he metido.

¿Sensaciones? Siendo totalmente realistas. El 99,999999999% de probabilidades es de no cobrar.

La web funciona, pero... ¿de que sirve si no se puede mover la pasta? En algún momento se sabrá la intrahistoria de este tema...

Me disculparéis si no escribo con la frecuencia de estos días...

Por trolear, si "cobro" el 22, reinvertiré 50 pavetes jeje.


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ya que han hecho limpieza en el hilo, me animo a escribir.
> 
> Pintan bastos caballeros.
> 
> ...




y cuanto era tu apuesta? actualiza la firma =) 

Gracias.


----------



## Noctis (14 Jul 2022)

Yo solo espero que la gente denuncie y que también les caiga penas a los que las publicitaban, como ha pasado en otras de este tipo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ya que han hecho limpieza en el hilo, me animo a escribir.
> 
> Pintan bastos caballeros.
> 
> ...



Mejor no respondo nada, porque ahora es cuando empieza la peli.


----------



## maxkuiper (14 Jul 2022)

To the moooooooooooooooooon


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Juicy Fields bloquea retiros y usuarios temen un posible 'exit scam' | INVESTOR TIMES
> 
> 
> La plataforma de inversiones en cannabis con fines medicinales, Juicy Fields, habría bloqueado los fondos de sus clientes este miércoles.
> ...



Hicimos lo posible por evitar que muchos foreros entraran. Ahora estaría bien si alguno viene y nos dice que, tras leernos, decidió no invertir.
*
PRÓXIMA ENTREGA: ALEX (DE LA PARTE EGIPCIA DE VIGO), PRESIDENTE DE LA ASOCIACIÓN DE AFECTADOS.*


----------



## bralmu (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La web funciona, pero... ¿de que sirve si no se puede mover la pasta?



Sirve como registro de cuánto dinero deben a cada himbersor.

Cuando borren datos, esa deuda desaparecerá.

Y como es habitual, aún no sabemos quién es el Sr. X que administra el dominio web, los datos, los wallets, las cuentas extranjeras, los 28500 bots de telegram y pulsa el botón de cerrar la persiana. Ya debe estar preparando la siguiente aventura desde Qatar o donde esté.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Jul 2022)

El Horoh si q es un puto Ponzi...y la Plata ni hablo...


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hicimos lo posible por evitar que muchos foreros entraran. Ahora estaría bien si alguno viene y nos dice que, tras leernos, decidió no invertir.
> 
> *PRÓXIMA ENTREGA: ALEX (DE LA PARTE EGIPCIA DE VIGO), PRESIDENTE DE LA ASOCIACIÓN DE AFECTADOS.*



Preguntale a @Ernest77 si estoy muy afectado, él lo sabe. Y solo cuentas españolas .

*Acepto donaciones.*


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

peña esto no os lo esperabais.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> peña esto no os lo esperabais.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123064
> 
> ...



*Eso es falsísimo. *

Una cosa es que yo venga a vacilar al hilo y otra que haya metido a alguien. 

Nunca podréis ver nunca ni un referido en mis mensaje. Y nunca he tenido ni he pedido.

Os reto en este instante a buscarlo. Y no sirve aquella vez que fingí un referido con source feministo porque era claramente un troleo jeje

Edit. Ya he visto. Es un forero de forocoches, abrió un hilo en abril troleando. Vale. Ya sé que trol.


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

esto voy a hacer como tu con bafin ni confirmo ni desmiento estoy esperando capturas de la gente que dice que entro por ti, veremos si es cierto, pero he de admitir que te creo Guarren.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> esto voy a hacer como tu con bafin ni confirmo ni desmiento estoy esperando capturas de la gente que dice que entro por ti, veremos si es cierto, pero he de admitir que te creo Guarren.



*Vamos a ser serios por un momento.*

Una cosa es que de nuestras intervenciones haya gente que haya sacado la conclusión de meterse o no. Y otra es que yo me haya lucrado de ello. Y digo categóricamente que no.

No tengo referido ni nunca lo he tenido ni he recibido contraprestación alguna por mis intervenciones. Podéis creer lo que queráis.

Si esto va a otras instancias, serán las otras personas las que tendrán que demostrar sus afirmaciones. 

*Y simple y llanamente NO PODRÁN. Por eso escribo con total tranquilidad.*


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Vamos a ser serios por un momento.*
> 
> Una cosa es que de nuestras intervenciones haya gente que haya sacado la conclusión de meterse o no. Y otra es que yo me haya lucrado de ello. Y digo categóricamente que no.
> 
> ...



eso espero porque tu personaje se difuminaría demasiado en caso de tener un link...no se demasiado facil. 

pero amigo Guarren creo que te fallan las formas a veces, y no por aqui.

ayer te pedí ayuda en el grupo de afectados, porque no lo haces?

entiendo quee defiendes a JF pero porque si te han robado?


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> eso espero porque tu personaje se difuminaría demasiado en caso de tener un link...no se demasiado facil.
> 
> pero amigo Guarren creo que te fallan las formas a veces, y no por aqui.
> 
> ...



Es ridículo eso. Los números de cuenta se consiguen tan fácilmente como haciendo un amago de compra. Y ahora ni eso.

Ya no se puede entrar con usuario y contraseña. 

Solo espero que la lumi que se la chupe en las Bahamas con mi dinero a algún ceo de esos, le muerda el capullo fuerte


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Es ridículo eso. Los números de cuenta se consiguen tan fácilmente como haciendo un amago de compra. Y ahora ni eso.
> 
> Ya no se puede entrar con usuario y contraseña.
> 
> Solo espero que la lumi que se la chupe en las Bahamas con mi dinero a algún ceo de esos, le muerda el capullo fuerte



xD

No ENSERIO tu tienes esos datos de las trasferencias, para nosotros son inaccesibles , échanos un cable alex tio.


----------



## bralmu (14 Jul 2022)

Me parto.

¿Habéis visto las reseñas en trustpilot?








El servicio de Juicy Fields ha sido valorado en Trustpilot como "Malo" con una puntuación de 2,5 sobre 5


¿Estás de acuerdo con el TrustScore de Juicy Fields? Da tu opinión y descubre lo que piensan otros 746 clientes.




es.trustpilot.com





Ahora aparecen los buitres y las hienas para terminar de despellejar a las gacelas.
Es el turno de los falsos *recobradores de deuda* para exprimir un poco más a las gacelas.











Home - Flashassetrecoup


Committed to Helping Our Clients Succeed TRADING GLOBAL FUND RECOVERY AGENCY, CRYPTOCURRENCY AND ASSET RECOUPMENT FIRM File a complAINT Our Location New York, USA Professional and Experienced Law Attorney You've Come to The Right Place Flashassetrecoup provides international investigative...




flashassetrecoup.com







"juicifields me robó £25.000 y WORLD RETRIEVAL FUND me ayudó a recuperarlos con intereses"


WorldRetrievalFunds An Elite Fund Recovery Agency



Es fascinante el ecosistema de las estafas.
Chicos y chicas, que no se diga que en este hilo no se aprende.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> xD
> 
> No ENSERIO tu tienes esos datos de las trasferencias, para nosotros son inaccesibles , échanos un cable alex tio.



El último cobro me vino de aquí


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Y un amago de compra que hice ayer me salió esto

Juicy Holdings B.V. 
Dirección del Beneficiario Rokin 92-96, 1012 KZ Amsterdam, Netherlands
Nombre del banco UAB VIA PAYMENTS
Dirección del banco Vilkpedes St 22, Vilnius, Lithuania
Número de cuenta bancaria internacional
LT663570020000095497


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

Gracias tio.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Gracias tio.



A mandar. 

*Pero vamos, no creo que haya de donde rascar.*

Putadón para la gente humilde que metió más de lo que podía permitirse "jugar", si se lo podía permitir, claro.

Habrá que cuantificar aún esto, pero entiendo que serán decenas de miles de personas afectadas y ¿decenas de millones? ¿más de 100 millones de euros?... Hay gente afectada de todos los continentes.

*Espero que no haya muchos dramas. Hablo en serio. *


----------



## Abtiny34 (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A mandar.
> 
> *Pero vamos, no creo que haya de donde rascar.*
> 
> ...



Oj


bralmu dijo:


> Sirve como registro de cuánto dinero deben a cada himbersor.
> 
> Cuando borren datos, esa deuda desaparecerá.
> 
> Y como es habitual, aún no sabemos quién es el Sr. X que administra el dominio web, los datos, los wallets, las cuentas extranjeras, los 28500 bots de telegram y pulsa el botón de cerrar la persiana. Ya debe estar preparando la siguiente aventura desde Qatar o donde esté.



Yo tengo el pdf de 2022 ayer lo descargue


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> Oj
> Yo tengo el pdf de 2022 ayer lo descargue



Si se hicieron las compras por SEPA, siempre tienes las transferencias. 
Como se veía venir esto descargué todos los extractos de la web de JF.
No sé si servirá de algo pero tener los tengo.


----------



## Abtiny34 (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si se hicieron las compras por SEPA, siempre tienes las transferencias.
> Como se veía venir esto descargué todos los extractos de la web de JF.
> No sé si servirá de algo pero tener los tengo.



Yo tengo el del 2022 con todo


----------



## Ernest77 (14 Jul 2022)

ostia Alex, acabo de ver lo que has palmado, si no es de referidos, la verdad me das pena, enserio. denuncia. 

si les han bloqueado las cuentas en Alemania como dicen, algo habrá ....:S

animo tio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Vamos a ser serios por un momento.*
> 
> No tengo referido ni nunca lo he tenido ni he recibido contraprestación alguna por mis intervenciones. Podéis creer lo que queráis.
> 
> ...



El rey sigue desnudo.

Me parece que aún no te has dado cuenta de para qué servía en realidad éste hilo. Te doy una pista a ver si lo pillas: ¿Conoces la parábola de los tres ciegos describiendo lo que es un elefante? Uno tocaba la pata y decía "Un elefante es un animal muy largo y grueso como un árbol". Otro tocaba la cola y decía "Un elefante es un animal muy finito como una serpiente" y el tercero tocaba la barriga y decía "un elefante es un animal grande, plano, y suave".

Tú te has creido todo éste tipo que éste hilo era una especie de concurso de a ver quien la tenía mas grande, mezclado con unos pirados tratando de proteger a desconocidos para no meterse en una presunta estafa ponzi, y tú, PROMOTOR, defendiéndola a capa y espada para atraer a mas gente mientras que cuidadósamente creabas un perfil de usuario que no tenía nada que ver, para cuando explotara todo poder así ponerte del lado de los inocentes.

Yo diría que has sido el cuarto ciego, aquel que estaba a 10km de distancia del elefante y creía que estaba domesticando a una girafa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> xD
> 
> No ENSERIO tu tienes esos datos de las trasferencias, para nosotros son inaccesibles , échanos un cable alex tio.



Que cabrón eres  pero al mismo tiempo que bueno eres.

Has sido instrumental para todo ésto. Muchas gracias tio.


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El rey sigue desnudo.
> 
> Me parece que aún no te has dado cuenta de para qué servía en realidad éste hilo. Te doy una pista a ver si lo pillas: ¿Conoces la parábola de los tres ciegos describiendo lo que es un elefante? Uno tocaba la pata y decía "Un elefante es un animal muy largo y grueso como un árbol". Otro tocaba la cola y decía "Un elefante es un animal muy finito como una serpiente" y el tercero tocaba la barriga y decía "un elefante es un animal grande, plano, y suave".
> 
> ...



No he entendido nada, pero vamos, si tú lo dices sí. 

Ha sido cambiar en mi Excel de contabilidad casera la cantidad X por 0. Lo he puesto como "Ponzi de dudoso cobro".

Como ya no hay JF y no hay toma y daca comprenderás que ya no tiene atractivo el escribir en este hilo. 

Reconozco que ha sido divertido pero obviamente habría deseado otro desenlace.

*Ya sabéis chavales, jugad con responsabilidad. *


----------



## alexdevigo (14 Jul 2022)

Ponzi Aeri, la canción oficial de JF.


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ponzi Aeri, la canción oficial de JF.



Vaya ponzifreeee


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

La página está funcionando internamente. Han mandado el correo a los que "vendían" hoy de que su cosecha estaba lista. 

Menudos troles. Si me llegan a mí el viernes que viene los posteo.


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La página está funcionando internamente. Han mandado el correo a los que "vendían" hoy de que su cosecha estaba lista.
> 
> Menudos troles. Si me llegan a mí el viernes que viene los posteo.



Es automático... la web está operativa pero bloqueada.. que es de lógica... hoy a las 17h se cumple aprox las 48h de aviso


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> Es automático... la web está operativa pero bloqueada.. que es de lógica... hoy a las 17h se cumple aprox las 48h de aviso



Abandona toda esperanza.


Abtiny34 dijo:


> Es automático... la web está operativa pero bloqueada.. que es de lógica... hoy a las 17h se cumple aprox las 48h de aviso



Cuanto antes aceptes el peor de los desenlaces mejor para tu salud mental.
Entiendo que es normal aferrarse a cualquier mínima esperanza pero hay que ser realistas.

Sin acceso a la web y sin retiros... blanco y en botella.


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Abandona toda esperanza.
> 
> 
> Cuanto antes aceptes el peor de los desenlaces mejor para tu salud mental.
> ...



Lo se.... que lo que está perdido esta hay que ser realista.... Ponzifreee le bautice


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Abandona toda esperanza.
> 
> 
> Cuanto antes aceptes el peor de los desenlaces mejor para tu salud mental.
> ...



Si blanco y en botella fuimos engañado... fue lento pero se fueron rápido... y 3600€ perdidos...


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jul 2022)

Juicyfields: Miles de afectados en otra estafa piramidal


Todos los detalles de la última estafa piramidal llamada Juicyfields que ha afectado a miles de personas en todo el mundo




www.adslzone.net













Juicy Fields, el modelo crowdgrowing de cannabis genera incertidumbre a inversores


Hay diversas narrativas de la crisis de Juicy Fields: el posible hackeo y paro de labores. No obstante, crece el número de quienes la creen un fraude




notipress.mx














Firma la petición


JuicyFields.io: Time to Give an Update or else Reimburse




www.change.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Abandona toda esperanza.
> 
> 
> Cuanto antes aceptes el peor de los desenlaces mejor para tu salud mental.
> ...





Abtiny34 dijo:


> Lo se.... que lo que está perdido esta hay que ser realista.... Ponzifreee le bautice



Ah, el clásico "preparatorio para posicionarse como uno de los buenos".

Capítulo 1: Creación de multicuenta y hablar consigo mismo para montar el belén de "yo también he sido afectado".

Eres muy predecible.


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ah, el clásico "preparatorio para posicionarse como uno de los buenos".
> 
> Capítulo 1: Creación de multicuenta y hablar consigo mismo para montar el belén de "yo también he sido afectado".
> 
> Eres muy predecible.



Hay que ser realistas soy afectado como uno más creas o no lo creas.....siempre e sido inversor nunca e tenido link de referidosy no te quitare la razón obviamente de lo que hablabas
Y si hecho varias cuentas para ir detrás del David_st obviamente... para defenderme de sus acusaciones y espero que el rectifique... o demuestre que lo que dice... si sus cuentas es eliminada por aquí es por algo no? Y espero el señor que vaya eliminando la suplantación de mi identidad de varios sitios.. como el dice que no le llegó nada a su buzón... lo de palacio va despacio y este foro tiene todo tus usuarios señor David_st, oculto para si el juez procede a pedirlo para la denuncia... con las IP y todo.. yo estoy tranquilo.. el no se y que siga haciendo cuentas o subcuentas pasándose por mi....


----------



## The Cube (15 Jul 2022)

Es una pena que no haya un destacado con los mejores mensajes, pero vamos, que de cada página sacas uno:

-Y dentro de unas semanas o meses, bastantes de los que se salieron por miedo, al ver que todo sigue funcionando, volverán al redil habiendo perdido tiempo de ganar pasta.

-*Me refiero, ¿conoces algún caso de impago o de incumplimiento de JF con alguien?
Por favor, aportanos esa información (denuncias en la policía o juzgados...).*
A lo mejor te has inventado la nueva figura del *estafado preventivo*. 



Como ha cambiado el tipo de lenguaje que utiliza, de un lenguaje agresivo de ataque y reproche a unos mensajes llamando a la calma, a que lo siente mucho por quien haya perdido dinero, etc... tela.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ah, el clásico "preparatorio para posicionarse como uno de los buenos".
> 
> Capítulo 1: Creación de multicuenta y hablar consigo mismo para montar el belén de "yo también he sido afectado".
> 
> Eres muy predecible.



En serio te lo digo, estás fatal. Menudas teorías de la conspiración te montas. ¿No serás tú de esos que crees que los aviones nos fumigan?

Aclárate, primero dices que íbamos a desaparecer como ratas y ahora que nos quedamos y nos ponemos la piel de corderos. ¿En que quedamos?

Aquí cada uno sabemos nuestro papel. 

*Yo me he jugado algo de MI pasta y la he palmado. ¿Me ves llorando o echándole la culpa a otro? Me la jugué y salió mal. ¿Pasa algo?*

No sé cómo afrontas tú las malas noticias (económicas o personales) pero si tu actitud es "el mundo está contra mí y soy una víctima del sistema", tengo malas noticias.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> Es una pena que no haya un destacado con los mejores mensajes, pero vamos, que de cada página sacas uno:
> 
> -Y dentro de unas semanas o meses, bastantes de los que se salieron por miedo, al ver que todo sigue funcionando, volverán al redil habiendo perdido tiempo de ganar pasta.
> 
> ...



El analista de perfiles de burbuja.info


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En serio te lo digo, estás fatal. Menudas teorías de la conspiración te montas. ¿No serás tú de esos que crees que los aviones nos fumigan?
> 
> Aclárate, primero dices que íbamos a desaparecer como ratas y ahora que nos quedamos y nos ponemos la piel de corderos. ¿En que quedamos?
> 
> ...



eso es cada uno es conciente de adonde mete su dinero,,, yo ni lloro ni nada ni tampoco hechado la culpa a nadie ya soy mayorcito pasa saber adonde meto mi dinero


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En serio te lo digo, estás fatal. Menudas teorías de la conspiración te montas. ¿No serás tú de esos que crees que los aviones nos fumigan?
> 
> Aclárate, primero dices que íbamos a desaparecer como ratas y ahora que nos quedamos y nos ponemos la piel de corderos. ¿En que quedamos?
> 
> ...



Claro que si. Abrí un hilo para exponer Juicyfields. Expliqué desde el principio lo que ibas a hacer, y lo has hecho de pé a pá.

Ahora PROMOTOR te toca hacer de afectado. Pero vamos, que es algo que se sabía que ibas a hacer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> eso es cada uno es conciente de adonde mete su dinero,,, yo ni lloro ni nada ni tampoco hechado la culpa a nadie ya soy mayorcito pasa saber adonde meto mi dinero



Las piramides de Egiiiiiptooooo...


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Las piramides de Egiiiiiptooooo...



Y de las grande


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si. Abrí un hilo para exponer Juicyfields. Expliqué desde el principio lo que ibas a hacer, y lo has hecho de pé a pá.
> 
> Ahora PROMOTOR te toca hacer de afectado. Pero vamos, que es algo que se sabía que ibas a hacer.



Llevas diciendo desde el inicio del hilo que si JF palmaba *iba a desaparecer* y ahora dices que no, que me s*iempre has dicho que me iba a quedar de afectado.*

A ver si te aclaras macho.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> Y de las grande





alexdevigo dijo:


> Llevas diciendo desde el inicio del hilo que si JF palmaba *iba a desaparecer* y ahora dices que no, que me s*iempre has dicho que me iba a quedar de afectado.*
> 
> A ver si te aclaras macho.



vas a desaparecer, pero logicanente lo primero es tratar de que no se note que eres promotor.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> vas a desaparecer, pero logicanente lo primero es tratar de que no se note que eres promotor.



Ah, vale vale. Es una de esas frases tuyas que tanto me gustan: "*escribirás, hasta que dejes de escribir*".

*Eres un crack.*


----------



## Abtiny34 (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> vas a desaparecer, pero logicanente lo primero es tratar de que no se note que eres promotor.



Quien es promotor? Vaya no tengo problemande mandar el pdf de Juicy de los movimientos hay te dare el zasca.... y verá que lo que me ganado por ser inversionista.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ah, vale vale. Es una de esas frases tuyas que tanto me gustan: "*escribirás, hasta que dejes de escribir*".
> 
> *Eres un crack.*



Lo que no soy es un promotor de ponzis.


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que no soy es un promotor de ponzis.



*
No promueves, hasta que comiences a promover. Entonces serás un promotor.*


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Jul 2022)

He visto un hilo en el Principal de que el timo Ponzi este ha caído ya. Espero que persigan a todo promotor que engañó de mala fe a pobres ilusos a perder su dinero en esta mierda.

Cuando alguien te ofrece una rentabilidad mucho mayor que la del mercado duda siempre. Especialmente si ese alguien podría llevarse esa rentabilidad pero te la ofrece a ti desinteresadamente.

Lo siento por los estafados.


----------



## David Stivenson (15 Jul 2022)

*Un regalo, aquí tenéis quienes SUPUESTAMENTE han orquestado la estafa

INFORME







*​


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Jul 2022)

algunos lo conocemos desde hace meses , este se ha llevado tus 15K



dicen que es espía? este ponzi tiene de todo xD

de todas maneras publicar esos datos creo que puede darte mas problemas que recomendar ponzis wey!
borralo anda...


----------



## alexdevigo (15 Jul 2022)

Hay un audio de Zvezda Lauric, cara visible de JF, con lágrimas de cocodrilo.. he perdido pasta pero la telenovela no nos la quita nadie. Está valiendo la pena por el espectáculo. No me extrañaría que alguien tuviese un extraño accidente.

Ahora resulta que todo el mundo se piró en mayo - junio, y yo metí en abril jajaja. Ley de Murphy 100%.

La susodicha.


----------



## bralmu (15 Jul 2022)

David Stivenson dijo:


> *Un regalo, aquí tenéis quienes han orquestado la estafa
> 
> INFORME
> 
> ...



Europeos y americanos estafados por rusos? A estos no los extraditan, el gobierno ruso les pondrá una medalla.

Con suerte condenan a los banqueros de chipre por blanqueo de capitales y poco más.

Las redes de captación de berlin, valencia, etc. lo veo más complicado, en un juicio pueden argumentar que tenían un ligero retraso mental y no sospechaban nada, como la infanta Cristina o la mayoria de trabajadores de juicy.


----------



## Sefett (15 Jul 2022)

Me da rabia la gente que sabe que es una farsa y espera a que el ingenuo de turno se meta para esquilmar sus ahorros y dejarles en la miseria. 
Gracias al autor del post y los colaboradores por recopilar tanta información y ofrecer información para los precavidos que hayan podido salvar sus ahorros con una simple búsqueda en Internet. 
Me gustaría seguir leyendo más información sobre estafas ponzi en el futuro en este hilo.


----------



## Können (16 Jul 2022)

Más leña:


----------



## Abtiny34 (16 Jul 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: Individuos rusos son los responsables de Juicy Fields, según Glanse | INVESTOR TIMES


En declaraciones exclusivas a INVESTOR TIMES, Alan Glanse, quien fue director general de la empresa de inversión en marihuana medicinal, afirma que los verdaderos responsables de lo sucedido en Juicy Fields son Paul Bergolts, Alex Vaimer y Vasily Kandinski. Documentos filtrados por las filiales...




elpaisfinanciero.com


----------



## Chatarrero (16 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> He visto un hilo en el Principal de que el timo Ponzi este ha caído ya. Espero que persigan a todo promotor que engañó de mala fe a pobres ilusos a perder su dinero en esta mierda.
> 
> Cuando alguien te ofrece una rentabilidad mucho mayor que la del mercado duda siempre. Especialmente si ese alguien podría llevarse esa rentabilidad pero te la ofrece a ti desinteresadamente.
> 
> Lo siento por los estafados.



Las trampas funcionan porque al ratón le gusta el queso, en su fuero interno saben que hay un riesgo cierto pero les puede la codicia, de lo contrario nadie hubiese invertido en los sellos de Afinsa o los pagareses de Rumasa.


----------



## bralmu (16 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> EXCLUSIVA: Individuos rusos son los responsables de Juicy Fields, según Glanse | INVESTOR TIMES
> 
> 
> En declaraciones exclusivas a INVESTOR TIMES, Alan Glanse, quien fue director general de la empresa de inversión en marihuana medicinal, afirma que los verdaderos responsables de lo sucedido en Juicy Fields son Paul Bergolts, Alex Vaimer y Vasily Kandinski. Documentos filtrados por las filiales...
> ...



"*Alan Glanse*_, ex CEO de Juice Fields y una de sus caras más visibles, *afirma no tener ninguna responsabilidad en el presunto exit scam de Juicy Fields*. Añade *que él está en la misma situación que los demás afectados, y que “está en shock por todo lo ocurrido*”. “No tengo miedo a nada porque *soy inocente*”_ [...] _lejos de desaparecer, ha pasado los últimos días hablando personalmente con algunos inversores afectados y compartiendo su mensaje de inocencia con múltiples comunidades de damnificados._"

Lo contratan como *CEO* de una *empresa de crowdgrowing* y durante *2 años* no se da cuenta:
- Que la empresa no hace ningún crowdgrowing.
- Que la empresa no tiene beneficio alguno y va pagando a los inversores con su propio dinero.

Vamos que su trabajo de ¿¿¿CEO??? consistía en sacarse fotos, actuar en videoclips musicales y obedecer a los rusos.


Como se esperaba, todos los ponzeros localizables adoptando la estrategia del retrasado "soy una víctima más, no tenía la más remota idea de que esto pasaría, estoy en shock".


----------



## crocodile (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues he perdido muchísimo dinero por no hacer caso a los que aquí decían que iba a petar, ahora queda el largo camino o de la reclamación que sera muy difícil y lenta.

La culpa es solo mia por no ver lo evidente


----------



## Oranjito (17 Jul 2022)

Nosotros ya estamos trabajando en la investigación. Será un camino largo y en muchas ocasiones estéril. A medida que pueda ir brindando detalles, si lo sumarial me lo permite, los compartiré con vosotros.

Saludos y ánimos a los que se han visto perjudicados.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

Supongo que habréis visto el hilo o que dicho forero lo habrá contado en este hilo, pero lo pongo de todas maneras:






Aquí un afectado de JUICY FIELDS


Pues eso, una venezolana que vino a mi empresa a trabajar hace un mes me habló de esa empresa y sus rentabilidades. Me dijo lo que había ganado e incluso me enseñó los cobros en la APP de su banco. Asimismo, vi imágenes con edificios, invernaderos, camiones, oficinas con el logo de esa empresa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

Era evidente que iba a pasar y ha pasado. "Felicidades" a los premiados.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

Sefett dijo:


> Me da rabia la gente que sabe que es una farsa y espera a que el ingenuo de turno se meta para esquilmar sus ahorros y dejarles en la miseria.



Los timados suelen ser timadores en potencia.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

Yo he palmado pasta, pero no le echo la culpa a nadie.

*Era perfectamente consciente de los riesgos. *

Teniendo en cuenta esto, no metí más del *10%* de mi cash disponible y *resistí la tentación de meter más.

Ahora mismo es como si hubiese retrocedido a febrero de 2022 a nivel de saldos bancarios. ¿Escuece? Si, pero más se perdió en Cuba.*

Dado que tenía muy presente que esta situación se podía dar, aunque la veía más lejana en el tiempo, *no tengo fase de duelo*.

Tranquilo @FeministoDeIzquierdas , no me voy a meter en ninguna asociación de afectados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

Del autor de grandes éxitos como:


alexdevigo dijo:


> Abandona toda esperanza.
> Cuanto antes aceptes el peor de los desenlaces mejor para tu salud mental.
> Entiendo que es normal aferrarse a cualquier mínima esperanza pero hay que ser realistas.
> 
> Sin acceso a la web y sin retiros... blanco y en botella.



Hoy nos llega:



alexdevigo dijo:


> Tranquilo @FeministoDeIzquierdas , no me voy a meter en ninguna asociación de afectados.



Como todo promotor Ponzi ahora te toca ponerte en plan "pues yo también perdí dinero" porque creo que ya vas intuyendo lo siguiente. Yo tendré que esperar a poder postear, pero tú te vas a enterar muchisimo antes.

Igual tienes razón y ni te va a dar tiempo a inyectarte en el grupo de afectados, pero yo creo que si. Según se vayan desarrollando los eventos iremos viendo, pero desde luego de momento estas haciendo todos los pasitos que crees que te van a servir para protegerte, PROMOTOR.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los timados suelen ser timadores en potencia.



No caigas en el error de confundir al "timador timado" con el promotor que sabía de que iba el tema desde el minuto 1.

El amigo Alex es de los segundos, aunque esta en su "sistema de protección" hacerse pasar por que era de los primeros. Lo divertido será cuando entienda que mientras él veía un pollo corretear por el campo ya lo estaban sirviendo en la mesa. De hecho, el pollo...bueno, no digo nada mas.

Perdón por ser algo críptico, pero pido paciencia hasta que las cosas vayan saliendo de forma oficial.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Del autor de grandes éxitos como:
> 
> 
> Hoy nos llega:
> ...



*A ver, ¿pero no era que yo iba a desaparecer o, en su defecto, presidir la asociación de afectados?*

Una operación financiera fallida. No ha sido la primera en mi vida, y quizás no sea la última.

*Como cualquiera que postee su inversiones esté sujeto a responsabilidad porque otra persona haya decidido seguir sus pasos y pierda dinero con las mismas.... no hay juzgados en toda España para la avalancha de denuncias.

Pd. Ánimo, ya queda menos para los 25000 mensajes. Con suerte en septiembre ya los tienes hechos. *


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *A ver, ¿pero no era que yo iba a desaparecer o, en su defecto, presidir la asociación de afectados?*
> 
> Una operación financiera fallida. No ha sido la primera en mi vida, y quizás no sea la última.
> 
> ...



Si. Eres tú quien va a desaparecer, y eres tú quien va a inyectarse, con suerte presidir, la asociación de afectados.

De igual forma que creé éste hilo precísamente para demostrar que Juicyfields era una (presunta) Ponzi, y lo ha terminado siendo.

Eres como un retrasado que cuestiona a quien dice que tendremos verano solo porque estamos en el mes de Diciembre.

¿Alguna otra pregunta, PROMOTOR?

PS: Lo de la responsabilidad y las personas ya lo irás entendiendo, pero también vas a necesitar tiempo. Bueno, no tu.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> "*Alan Glanse*_, ex CEO de Juice Fields y una de sus caras más visibles, *afirma no tener ninguna responsabilidad en el presunto exit scam de Juicy Fields*. Añade *que él está en la misma situación que los demás afectados, y que “está en shock por todo lo ocurrido*”. “No tengo miedo a nada porque *soy inocente*”_ [...] _lejos de desaparecer, ha pasado los últimos días hablando personalmente con algunos inversores afectados y compartiendo su mensaje de inocencia con múltiples comunidades de damnificados._"
> 
> Lo contratan como *CEO* de una *empresa de crowdgrowing* y durante *2 años* no se da cuenta:
> - Que la empresa no hace ningún crowdgrowing.
> ...



Va de cajón, por eso decía que @alexdevigo se convertiría en el director de la oficina de afectados.

Obviamente no hablo literalmente (hay que tener un retraso mental serio para no entenderlo) sino del hecho de que todos se van a lavar las manos y decir que eran victimas también. Es de primero de Ponzi.

Lo que todavía no entienden es que la policia hace muuuucho tiempo que estan al tanto. Lo que pasa es que por desgracia no se puede actuar solo con pruebas circunstanciales, y en el caso de una Ponzi solo se puede actuar cuando estalla (exceptuando ciertas circunstancias).

Aun faltan meses pero llegarán los resultados. De hecho, la cosa esta bastante avanzada, pero es necesario aún conseguir montar el pastel de forma que se pueda comer, no sé si me explico. Pero los ingredientes los tienen todos listos desde hace meses.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si. Eres tú quien va a desaparecer, y eres tú quien va a inyectarse, con suerte presidir, la asociación de afectados.
> 
> De igual forma que creé éste hilo precísamente para demostrar que Juicyfields era una (presunta) Ponzi, y lo ha terminado siendo.
> 
> ...





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si. Eres tú quien va a desaparecer, y eres tú quien va a inyectarse, con suerte presidir, la asociación de afectados.
> 
> De igual forma que creé éste hilo precísamente para demostrar que Juicyfields era una (presunta) Ponzi, y lo ha terminado siendo.
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, no llores. 

*Algunos nos podemos permitir palmar pasta en ponzis y seguir con nuestras vidas. Con suerte, en 3-4 meses ya estaré al mismo nivel que antes de empezar. *

Espero que el del vídeo que dijo "sé que es un ponzi, pero lo he estudiado, sé en que fase está y por eso estoy dentro" lo esté gozando. Lógicamente, dirá que sacó justo antes de petar, no será para menos.



Pd. Espero que tu "modus vivendi" no se base en la "videncia", al menos cuando prevés mis movimientos futuros, porque tengo malas noticias para tí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pero hombre, no llores.



¿Por qué habría de llorar? Mi vida no se basa en promover Ponzis ni en estafar a nadie.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Algunos nos podemos permitir palmar pasta en ponzis y seguir con nuestras vidas. Con suerte, en 3-4 meses ya estaré al mismo nivel que antes de empezar. 

Hacer clic para expandir...


*¿Quieres decir en en 3-4 meses estarás buscando algo de cryptos para promover, o vas a preguntar a alguien si quiere cambiar de empresa de electricidad? Igual viene un resurgir de Amway, así que presta atención, PROMOTOR.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Espero que el del vídeo que dijo "sé que es un ponzi, pero lo he estudiado, sé en que fase está y por eso estoy dentro" lo esté gozando. Lógicamente, dirá que sacó justo antes de petar, no será para menos.



Su eres promotor, así que sacaste el dinero con cada referido, promotor.



alexdevigo dijo:


> Pd. Espero que tu "modus vivendi" no se base en la "videncia", al menos cuando prevés mis movimientos futuros, porque tengo malas noticias para tí.



Lo es. Abrí un hilo en Febrero llamado, LITERALMENTE: "CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital" y ya ves lo mucho que me he equivocado.

De hecho, LITERALMENTE pronostiqué, en el hilo que inspiró a éste hilo (del año 2021) , que las Ponzis en general duraban entre 2 y 5 años, así que mira lo mucho que me he equivocado.

A mi tu modus viviendi me da igual, la verdad. Para mi, y lo que hay detrás de mi, has sido una útil herramienta. Ya lo irás pillando.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por qué habría de llorar? Mi vida no se basa en promover Ponzis ni en estafar a nadie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seré lo que tú quieras, hikikomori.

A ver si me enseñas el primer mensaje donde yo haya puesto un referido, excepto el troleo a David_st (va a ser imposible porque yo nunca he tenido).

Yo confiaba en que durase un poquito más y me ha pillado por dos semanas. *Putada, pero no es el fin del mundo. 

En octubre-noviembre, ya estará totalmente amortizado. Y si es recuperable algo, genial.

Ahora toca la telenovela, unos echándose la culpa a los otros... vamos, lo de siempre.*

Pd. Ya podrías darme las gracias por facilitarte el escribir más mensajes y llegar a los 25000 antes de septiembre. Encima que os datos tema de conversación a los que no tenéis vida...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Seré lo que tú quieras, hikikomori.
> 
> A ver si me enseñas el primer mensaje donde yo haya puesto un referido, excepto el troleo a David_st (va a ser imposible porque yo nunca he tenido).
> 
> ...



No es lo que "yo quiera" sino lo que eres, un promotor.

Y las gracias no te las tengo que dar yo, sino los otros. Ya lo entenderás.


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Jul 2022)

Guarren no te metas en mas ponzis por intentar recuperar el dinero que te han estafado, hasta hace una semana jurabas que era una empresa "legitima" ahora tenias esperanzas de que el ponzi durase mas....

No seas Guarren y explícanos como en 4 meses vas a recuperar esos 15k si no es con ponzis!


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125951
> 
> 
> Guarren no te metas en mas ponzis por intentar recuperar el dinero que te han estafado, hasta hace una semana jurabas que era una empresa "legitima" ahora tenias esperanzas de que el ponzi durase mas....
> ...



*Ya que insistes,... ya sabes que no es más rico el que más tiene sino el que menos necesita... Esta solo es una de las cuentas. ¿No te había dicho que, además de trabajar por cuenta ajena también tenía un negocio? Poca memoria tienes.*

Ya sé que mis modestos ingresos no le llegan a la suela del zapato a Don Feministo, pero bueno, hago lo que puedo con mi limitada inteligencia.

@FeministoDeIzquierdas Perdón por tener más de 10k de fondillo en la cuenta, ya sabes que, debido a los últimos acontecimientos, me he vuelto bastante conservador.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125951
> 
> 
> Guarren no te metas en mas ponzis por intentar recuperar el dinero que te han estafado, hasta hace una semana jurabas que era una empresa "legitima" ahora tenias esperanzas de que el ponzi durase mas....
> ...



@alexdevigo es un promotor. Su dinero venía de meter a himbersores. Que a él mismo le hubieran regalado plantas virtuales, o hubiera metido algo de dinero, ahí no puedo entrar.

Y bueno, mas cosas que si quieres te cuento por privado pero que irán saliendo, sobre todo gracias a la colaboración de los que estaban detrás, especíalmente un calvo muy entrañable al que todos queremos en éste foro. De hecho, a poco que estés encima de lo que pasa por el mundo tú mismo te enterarás en unos mesecitos.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @alexdevigo es un promotor. Su dinero venía de meter a himbersores. Que a él mismo le hubieran regalado plantas virtuales, o hubiera metido algo de dinero, ahí no puedo entrar.
> 
> Y bueno, mas cosas que si quieres te cuento por privado pero que irán saliendo, sobre todo gracias a la colaboración de los que estaban detrás, especíalmente un calvo muy entrañable al que todos queremos en éste foro. De hecho, a poco que estés encima de lo que pasa por el mundo tú mismo te enterarás en unos mesecitos.



No te olvides que también maté a Manolete


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te olvides que también maté a Manolete



a manolete no creo eres algo mas joven, pero al egipcio lo has metido en un cajón?
o donde esta hace tiempo que no lo veo por aquí, o tiene otra cuenta?


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> a manolete no creo eres algo mas joven, pero al egipcio lo has metido en un cajón?
> o donde esta hace tiempo que no lo veo por aquí, o tiene otra cuenta?



Ni idea. Yo soy yo y mis circunstancias. Me represento a mí mismo de la mejor forma que creo.
Entenderás que mucha gente que haya metido esté baja de ánimo. Yo como metí algo asumible pues estoy tan ricamente por aquí.
Hay que tomárselo con deportividad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No te olvides que también maté a Manolete



No. A Manolete no le mataste tú. Tú eres un promotor.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. A Manolete no le mataste tú. Tú eres un promotor.



A Manolete lo mató un Promotor disfrazado de toro.


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Jul 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/user/davidoski001/videos


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No caigas en el error de confundir al "timador timado" con el promotor que sabía de que iba el tema desde el minuto 1.



Creo que no los confundo. Hay 2 ejemplos claros de esto:

Está el ejemplo en el que yo siempre pienso cuando pienso en timos, que es la famosa escena del timo de la estampita de esa película de Tony Leblanc, en la que el timado es un timador en potencia, pero ciertamente el timado no tiene la iniciativa en origen de timar a nadie, sino que ese deseo se lo estimulan los timadores y cae en la tentación.

Luego está el régimen sociopolítico actual, sobre el que suelo decir que le gusta poner tentaciones a la gente para que la gente, al caer en ellas, sea corresponsable de las desgracias que les acarrean, pero que si culpable es el que cae en la tentación, más culpable es el que la pone. Ejemplos de tentaciones que pone el régimen a la población o a subgrupos de población son: el feminismo, el hedonismo, el porno, ...

Lo que sí es verdad es que en este hilo habéis estado avisando de lo que era Juicy Fields, así que quien caiga en la tentación tiene una cierta culpa.

A mi padre le estafaron un dinero con pagarés de Nueva Rumasa, así que conozco bien la psicología de estos procesos.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Algunos nos podemos permitir palmar pasta en ponzis y seguir con nuestras vidas. Con suerte, en 3-4 meses ya estaré al mismo nivel que antes de empezar. *



Aquí puedes decir lo que quieras y fingir que has perdido dinero, pero la policía puede saber las entradas y salidas de dinero de tus cuentas bancarias, y caerte con todo el equipo.


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Aquí puedes decir lo que quieras y fingir que has perdido dinero, pero la policía puede saber las entradas y salidas de dinero de tus cuentas bancarias, y caerte con todo el equipo.



Pues sin problema. Aquí les espero. ¿Alguna cosa más?

Pd. No solo la policía. Cualquier empleado de la AEAT con un simple número de DNI puede hacerlo.
Pd 2. Como buen autónomo español guardo toda la documentación de los últimos 5 años.


----------



## Abtiny34 (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pues sin problema. Aquí les espero. ¿Alguna cosa más?
> 
> Pd. No solo la policía. Cualquier empleado de la AEAT con un simple número de DNI puede hacerlo.
> Pd 2. Como buen autónomo español guardo toda la documentación de los últimos 5 años.



Quien señale ya dije que tendrá que demostrarlo ya sabes.... ellos sabrán si creer o no jajajaj


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

Abtiny34 dijo:


> Quien señale ya dije que tendrá que demostrarlo ya sabes.... ellos sabrán si creer o no jajajaj



Es increíble, de verdad. A veces me pregunto si son adultos quienes escriben.

*Esta gente no ha pisado un juzgado en su vida, ni como testigo de una boda. 

Si se hace una denuncia que se demuestre falsa, al justiciero de turno le puede caer un paquete curioso, aparte de quedarles antecedentes penales, así que ya queda vetado para el empleo público. Aparte de hacerse cargo de las costas.

Y lo más importante, tendrá que poner pasta por delante y firmar la denuncia con nombres y apellidos.

Estoy esperando al primero.*


----------



## Abtiny34 (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Es increíble, de verdad. A veces me pregunto si son adultos quienes escriben.
> 
> *Esta gente no ha pisado un juzgado en su vida, ni como testigo de una boda.
> 
> ...



Yo ya tengo casi la denuncia para uno que tendrá que demostrar ya puse en el hilo cosa de palacio va despacio y por eso se a eliminado toda las subcuentas de este foro... y recopilando las IP.... si tendrá que demostrar lo que hay impreso escrito por el... lo que e 
Perdido en JF lo voy a conseguir por otro lado


Hay dejo 
Saludos


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Jul 2022)

el monologo ha estado tope wapo, le ha faltado un poco de geometría, ya sabes royo Guiza! 

pero peña ahora en poco mas de 30minutos el abogado en directo, dejar este mensaje arriba para que lo vean los afectados y puedan ver el directo, aunque imagino que se quedara grabado.






ya has pensado si vas a denunciar o no Guarren?


----------



## alexdevigo (17 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> el monologo ha estado tope wapo, le ha faltado un poco de geometría, ya sabes royo Guiza!
> 
> pero peña ahora en poco mas de 30minutos el abogado en directo, dejar este mensaje arriba para que lo vean los afectados y puedan ver el directo, aunque imagino que se quedara grabado.
> 
> ...



En principio, yo no voy a denunciar. ¿Para que? Prefiero asumir la pérdida desde el minuto 1 que estar con este tema rondando la cabeza. *Mi salud mental vale más.

En 3-4 meses, cuando ya esté al mismo nivel de saldos bancarios y se hay aclarado un poco por donde van los tiros (cuando se haga un inventario de los activos líquidos de JF y si hay algo que recuperar), si me aburro, veré si suelto algo en plan (cantidad fija + % de lo que recuperen).*


----------



## Hamtel (17 Jul 2022)

No entiendo como la gente sigue cayendo en estas cosas. Bueno, sí lo entiendo. La avaricia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Es increíble, de verdad. A veces me pregunto si son adultos quienes escriben.
> 
> *Esta gente no ha pisado un juzgado en su vida, ni como testigo de una boda.
> 
> ...



99% deacuerdo con ese comentario. De principio a fin.

Y creo que va siendo la enésima vez que te doy la razón cuando la tienes.

Quiero creer (corrígeme si me equivoco) que no me incluyes entre esos "que no han pisado un juzgado en su vida", ya que yo si que lo he hecho, nunca como denunciado, pero si como parte demandante. Te doy el beneficio de la duda como siempre hago.

El caso es que no te puedo ofrecer ese 1% para alcanzar ese 100% ya que, como siempre haces, promotor, tratas de hacer un juego de palabras para colar lo de la denuncia falsa y tratar así de asustar/amedrentar.

*Es rigurosamente cierto* que, si se demuestra que Juicyfields es una ponzi (condición 1) y si una persona afectada (condición 2) hiciera una denuncia falsa contra ti (condición 3), y tú fueras detenido (condición 4), y se demostrara tu inocencia (condición 5), entonces el caso pasaría a ser sobreseido y *esa persona obtendría antecedentes penales*.

Si alguna de las condiciones no se cumple la denuncia falsa no ocurriría pues no se vería materializado el caso. De hecho, ni siquiera tendrías constancia de que estas siendo investigado, mucho menos detenido o acusado. En ése aspecto te digo desde ya que puedes estar muy tranquilo.

Sin embargo, creo (y que me corrijan si me equivoco) que *los otros foreros que hablan de la policia NO se refieren a que ellos te vayan a denunciar a tí*, sino que la policia te haga cómplide de una trama criminal (en éste caso, una presunta estafa ponzi). Si tienen pruebas (circunstanciales, por ejemplo en éste caso), ellos podrían actuar de testigos, o serían citados para ello, y en éste caso no habrá nombre y apellidos porque serían llamados con condición de anonimato.

*Por otro lado, cualquier ciudadano puede denunciar anónimamente sin miedo a represalias policiales, siempre y cuando él crea que un crimen se esta cometiendo, incluso si resulta que no es el caso. Por ejemplo, cualquier persona podría denunciar a Juicyfields como presunta estafa Ponzi hace meses, y si la policia lo estima meritorio, hacer la conveniente investigación y obtener los resultados pertinentes sin que en ningún momento esa persona deba prestar su nombre y apellidos.

De hecho, siguiendo el ejemplo de la presunta ponzi de Juicyfields, la policía puede pedir la colaboración de dicho ciudadano e instruirle en lo que debe escribir para ayudar al caso hasta que se recopilen las pruebas suficientes.*

Si en éstos momentos hubiera una investigación abierta, para mi sería una estupidez ponerme a chulear hablando de que la policia va a hacer ésto o aquello. Pero ese soy yo, que si que he estado en juzgados. No me verás en ningún momento mencionar la palabra "policia", e incluso trato de que no se me olvide la coletilla "presuntamente" cuando hablo de ponzis y juicyfields (aunque estoy seguro de que alguna vez se me ha pasado, incluso lo verás en el mismo título de éste hilo).

El tema de Juicyfields acaba de empezar. Tardaremos meses en ver lo que pasa con todo ésto. Yo he hecho todo lo que he podido por evitar a gente perder su dinero, y hasta aqui voy a llegar mas que nada para no entorpecer lo que viene a partir de ahora.

Si una sola persona (includo tú, como te dije hace tiempo) no entró en esta presunta ponzi, o metió menos dinero tras leerme, me doy por satisfecho. A mi no me van a pagar para que otra persona vaya a la cárcel o le metan una multa, así que no son tinglados que me interesen.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> En principio, yo no voy a denunciar. ¿Para que? Prefiero asumir la pérdida desde el minuto 1 que estar con este tema rondando la cabeza.


----------



## alexdevigo (18 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 99% deacuerdo con ese comentario. De principio a fin.
> 
> Y creo que va siendo la enésima vez que te doy la razón cuando la tienes.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú llamas "amedrentamiento o asustar" yo lo llamo ejercicio del derecho de defensa y, en su caso, acciones penales en defensa del derecho fundamental del honor y otros. 

No sé porqué la gente tiene miedo a la justicia / policía / Hacienda. Te llaman, declaras y si todo está bien, aquí no ha pasado nada. 

Así que quien vaya de justiciero, que haga los deberes muy bien hechos y seguro que no tendrá problema alguno. Y si no los ha hecho, pues que asuma las consecuencias. 

Más razonable, imposible.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jul 2022)

archive.ph


----------



## Abtiny34 (19 Jul 2022)

Vergonzoso esta gentuza

Plataforma de crecimiento colectivo de cannabis
Voluntarios necesitados
creamos un grupo de iniciativa de usuarios que trabajarán como rescatistas voluntarios.
solicitamos a los usuarios que envíen los siguientes datos del correo registrado en el sitio web JuicyFields.io a esta dirección: refund@juicyholdings.com
un mensaje de video desde la casa del cultivador, donde cuenta cuánto dinero perdió en la plataforma. En el video, el usuario debe presentar su DNI o pasaporte frente a la cámara, y también enviar fuente de fondos como archivo adjunto al video en el mismo correo electrónico. Debe indicar el motivo de la apelación para la urgencia de la apelación, esto puede ser
un documento de que una persona está registrada en la bolsa de trabajo o recientemente perdió su trabajo
un documento que confirma la presencia de una enfermedad o discapacidad
un documento que acredite que hay un gran número de hijos menores a cargo
un documento que confirma la deuda para el pago de facturas de servicios públicos
Orden de deuda o aviso de desalojo
un grupo de voluntarios debe verificar el historial y los documentos proporcionados por el productor, y luego agregar una persona al archivo de documentos xls o Google de personas que proporcionaron evidencia documental de estar en una situación económica difícil
asimismo, todas las personas mayores, a partir de los 65 años, serán consideradas prioritarias y deberán colocarse al frente de la fila de espera. También se mantiene el requisito de proporcionar la fuente de los fondos, así como otros documentos para ellos.
Claramente queremos transmitir que la justicia y los principios son más importantes para nosotros que el lado legal, y tal vez alguien encuentre injusta tal división de participantes y que deberían estar en pie de igualdad, pero esto no es así.

También tenemos previsto realizar piquetes amistosos en las oficinas de la empresa, así como en los lugares de residencia de los directores y accionistas, necesitamos ayuda en la elaboración de listas de quienes deseen participar en el viaje, así como coordinar la logística del movimiento de un grupo de activistas por la verdad.

Es muy interesante saber cómo le ha ido la vida a nuestra junta, y escuchar su versión de la “teoría de la conspiración”

Después de una auditoría superficial de los saldos, podemos informarle la triste noticia: de las promesas reales, solo se le puede reembolsar 1 planta en general. 130.000 clones de plantas para usuarios y 130.000 clones de plantas para operación continua. Eso es todo lo que podemos esperar en este momento, e incluso entonces no vale la pena soñar con eso antes de tiempo.

Juntos podemos.

-
Utilice la siguiente dirección de correo electrónico para enviar su historia, expresar en voz alta lo que tiene que decir, enviar garantías para un reembolso de emergencia o emprender un largo camino de interminables conversaciones con nuestros abogados:
Press@juicyholdings.com
Refund@juicyholdings.com
Legal @juicyholdings.com
Amenazas@juicyholdings.com
Además, los chicos con capuchas negras y los que corren por la calle pueden enviar sus propuestas indicando las cantidades de hachís o flores que pueden vender mensualmente a mafia@juicyholdings.com
Después de todo, es bueno ser parte de una gran familia italo-rusa-colombiana.


----------



## Können (19 Jul 2022)

Fuente (usar dado el caso traductor de google)









Juicy Fields scam geplatzt - statt 100% Rendite im Jahr mit Cannabis


Juicy fields Scam kollabierte statt 100% Rendite im Jahr mit Cannabis ist jetzt alles weg. Was sollten betrogene Juicy Fields Investoren jetzt tun! Welche Indikatoren gabs vor dem Exit Scam




p2p-game.com


----------



## bralmu (19 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> archive.ph



A ver si lo entiendo, porque esto da para monólogo del club de la comedia.

La plataforma rusa que parece haber robado cientos de millones de euros, falsificado firmas, blanqueado dinero, etc. ahora pide a las víctimas más vulnerables y desesperadas que les envíen sus datos personales y un vídeo grabándose a si mismas sosteniendo su DNI para recuperar parte de su dinero.

Supongo que es lo último que les falta para reirse de ellas, suplantarles la identidad, venderla, saber dónde viven, extorsionarlas o dios sabe qué. Pero no pensemos mal.


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Jul 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, porque esto da para monólogo del club de la comedia.
> 
> La plataforma rusa que parece haber robado cientos de millones de euros, falsificado firmas, blanqueado dinero, etc. ahora pide a las víctimas más vulnerables y desesperadas que les envíen sus datos personales y un vídeo grabándose a si mismas sosteniendo su DNI para recuperar parte de su dinero.
> 
> Supongo que es lo último que les falta para reirse de ellas, suplantarles la identidad, venderla, saber dónde viven, extorsionarlas o dios sabe qué. Pero no pensemos mal.



simplemente es para poder abrirse cuentas de banca online, a nombre de los pardillos que les envíen sus datos, y el video con el DNI...

Si consiguen muchos igual pueden retirar el dinero crypto a cuentas creadas con los datos de la peña...


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Jul 2022)

*Como todo buen ponzi que se precie, salen unos arquitectos geométricos del **patín**,*




*Aquí** el mas avanzado aprendiz del noble arte de la arquitectura.*




*Trazando su próximo negocio de éxito, tomando inspiración de una preciosa PIRAMIDE!*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Lo que tú llamas "amedrentamiento o asustar" yo lo llamo ejercicio del derecho de defensa y, en su caso, acciones penales en defensa del derecho fundamental del honor y otros.
> 
> No sé porqué la gente tiene miedo a la justicia / policía / Hacienda. Te llaman, declaras y si todo está bien, aquí no ha pasado nada.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo llamo intento de amedrentar o asustar es cuando tú, sin responder a ninguno de los que hemos estado avisando de la presunta Ponzi, respondes a la multicuenta y marcas, en negrita y subrayado, de la siguiente manera:


alexdevigo dijo:


> *Si se hace una denuncia que se demuestre falsa, al justiciero de turno le puede caer un paquete curioso, aparte de quedarles antecedentes penales, así que ya queda vetado para el empleo público. Aparte de hacerse cargo de las costas.*



Aqui observamos la amenaza, incluyendo la muy innecesaria explicación del veto para empleo público.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



Y lo más importante, tendrá que poner pasta por delante y firmar la denuncia con nombres y apellidos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Y aqui viene el amedrentamiento, explicando lo de "la pasta" y "los nombres y apellidos".

Imagino que éste no es tu primer rodeo, y ya sabes "amenazar sin amenazar", y "amedrentar sin amedrentar". Observemos, pues, cómo te cubres las espaldas:



alexdevigo dijo:


> *Si se hace una denuncia que se demuestre falsa*



Aqui juegas al despiste soltando una parrafada posterior para que no se note mucho que la denuncia tiene que demostrarse falsa.

*


alexdevigo dijo:



firmar la denuncia con nombres y apellidos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Y aquí marcas las palabras "nombres y apellidos" para que parezca que éstos saldrían a la luz.

Como ya expliqué en mi anterior comentario:
*Cualquier ciudadano puede hacer una denuncia anónima y la justicia la investigará. Si no ha lugar, se archiva y punto, con cero consecuencias para el ciudadano. Por ejemplo, cualquier ciudadano podría acusar a una empresa de ser una ponzi, e indicar los foros donde actuan sus promotores. Esa denuncia puede ser 100% anónima, sin consecuencias, y a partir de ahí la policia, si lo cree meritorio, investigará y serán ellos, no el ciudadano, los que tomen acción.

CERO consecuencias, CERO nombres y apellidos. Y porsupuesto el denunciante anónimo no pisará un juzgado ni para una boda, pues la labor será 100% de la policia.*

No voy a entrar en las gilipolleces del ciudadano pirado que denuncia que las antenas de 5G le dañan el cerebro, pero *cualquier acusación razonable de un delito, incluso si tú no formas parte del hecho, puede Y DEBE ser denunciada*.

Así que reitero que tu comentario tiene el claro objetivo de amenazar y amedrentar, sobre todo cuando al mismo tiempo hablas de que tú también eres una víctima.

Me niego a insultar tu inteligencia, así que si no (te interesa) estar deacuerdo con lo marcado en negrita (y estas en todo tu derecho, faltaría mas) yo te diría que esperes un tiempo que ya lo irás viendo. Sería la segunda vez que el tiempo me da la razón.


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que yo llamo intento de amedrentar o asustar es cuando tú, sin responder a ninguno de los que hemos estado avisando de la presunta Ponzi, respondes a la multicuenta y marcas, en negrita y subrayado, de la siguiente manera:
> 
> 
> Aqui observamos la amenaza, incluyendo la muy innecesaria explicación del veto para empleo público.
> ...



*Esto es tan fácil como que la primera persona haga lo que considere oportuno y veamos el resultado.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Esto es tan fácil como que la primera persona haga lo que considere oportuno y veamos el resultado.*



La primera persona, lo que debe hacer es:
*- Si esta diréctamente involucrada, y se ha sentido estafada, denuncia a la policía. En éste caso, lo del "nombre y apellidos" es una gilipollez como un piano pues el estafador ya los tendría de entrada.
- Si no esta diréctamente involucrada pero observa un delito, se lo comunica anónimamente a la policia. Ni tendrá repercusión alguna, ni necesita dar nombre ni apellidos, ni necesita pagar ninguna costa, ni nada de nada. DE HECHO, ES RECOMENDABLE QUE TODO CIUDADADO DENUNCIE CUALQUIER ACTIVIDAD POTENCIALMENTE DELICTIVA, COMO POR EJEMPLO LA SOSPECHA DE UNA PONZI.

Por cierto, no hablo por tí pero sería de auténtico gilipollas ser una persona inocente y amezanar, o poner sobreaviso, a alguien que te va a poner una denuncia falsa donde tú vas a ganarle dinero sin tan siquiera pisar tú un juzgado. Cualquier abogado te llevará un caso tan sencillo incluso gratis, porque pondrán al becario a hacer semejante sencillez y el abogado (o abogada) solo tendrá que ir firmando e ir cobrando. Y no hablo por ti porque tu objetivo es exáctamente el opuesto.*


----------



## alexdevigo (20 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La primera persona, lo que debe hacer es:
> *- Si esta diréctamente involucrada, y se ha sentido estafada, denuncia a la policía. En éste caso, lo del "nombre y apellidos" es una gilipollez como un piano pues el estafador ya los tendría de entrada.
> - Si no esta diréctamente involucrada pero observa un delito, se lo comunica anónimamente a la policia. Ni tendrá repercusión alguna, ni necesita dar nombre ni apellidos, ni necesita pagar ninguna costa, ni nada de nada. DE HECHO, ES RECOMENDABLE QUE TODO CIUDADADO DENUNCIE CUALQUIER ACTIVIDAD POTENCIALMENTE DELICTIVA, COMO POR EJEMPLO LA SOSPECHA DE UNA PONZI.
> 
> Por cierto, no hablo por tí pero sería de auténtico gilipollas ser una persona inocente y amezanar, o poner sobreaviso, a alguien que te va a poner una denuncia falsa donde tú vas a ganarle dinero sin tan siquiera pisar tú un juzgado. Cualquier abogado te llevará un caso tan sencillo incluso gratis, porque pondrán al becario a hacer semejante sencillez y el abogado (o abogada) solo tendrá que ir firmando e ir cobrando. Y no hablo por ti porque tu objetivo es exáctamente el opuesto.*



Que cada uno haga lo que considere oportuno y conveniente. El que nada teme, nada debe. Y eso va por todos.


----------



## MasMax (20 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Las plantaciones y socios de JF declara tener los puedes consultar en este enlace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Que cada uno haga lo que considere oportuno y conveniente. El que nada teme, nada debe. Y eso va por todos.



Creo que es al revés: "El que nada debe, nada teme". Pero no pasa nada, yo me equivoco mil veces más.

Si nos vamos a refranes el que te correspondería es: "Al revés te lo digo para que me entiendas".

Y a mi, desde que abrí éste hilo: "cada persona es dueña de sus silencios y esclava de sus palabras", y "con la ayuda del vecino mató mi padre a un cochino".

Y dentro de muuuucho tiempo: "Arrieros somos".


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> archive.ph



Y aún habrá algún pardillo que les enviara los datos para ver si recupera algo


----------



## Poseidón (20 Jul 2022)

No se podia saber y tal.

Anda que sois la ostia. El derecho a voto universal es uno de los mayores canceres de la historia de occidente.


----------



## Können (20 Jul 2022)

https://elpaisfinanciero.com/un-exit-scam-de-manual-el-caso-juicy-fields-en-detalle/


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

Juicyfields blocks cannabis investments – DW – 08/12/2022


Thousands of investors worldwide may be victims of an exit scam involving medicinal cannabis. Who is behind it, how big is the damage? In a podcast series, DW is working through the whodunit surrounding "Juicyfields."




www.dw.com


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Jul 2022)

*








A Prova dos Factos Episódio 24 - de 22 Jul 2022 - RTP Play - RTP


Milhares de pessoas ficaram sem poupanças, investimentos, dinheiro seu. Há famílias desesperadas e toda uma equipa de responsáveis impune, que nã




www.rtp.pt




*


----------



## bralmu (23 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cosas interesantes de la entrevista a un ponzero raso:*
De cada persona que se registraba con mi link yo me llevaba un 5% de sus depósitos.
Estoy recibiendo muchas amenazas y no tengo ninguna responsabilidad con lo que ha pasado.
Podían haber miles de personas con link de referido.
No sabíamos quién gestionaba la plataforma ni quién hay detrás de sus mensajes oficiales.

*De la entrevista a Alan Glanse:*
Nunca he tenido acceso a las cuentas bancarias ni al dinero de los inversores. Nunca tuve acceso a la contabilidad, no sabía cuánto dinero estaba metiendo la gente en la plataforma ni cuánto dinero salía. Quien tenía acceso eran los propietarios y no sé quién son ni dónde están ni por qué han cerrado la plataforma. No puedo preguntarles porque todos sus teléfonos están desconectados. Tengo un problema de salud. No soy responsable de lo que ha pasado, pero quiero ayudar. No solo he perdido dinero: mi familia tampoco duerme bien. Mis familiares han perdido dinero. Mi amigos han perdido dinero. No me dirijen la palabra. No puedo dar detalles de mi colaboración en la investigación porque sigue abierta.

La entrevistadora le pregunta que, si no sabía nada de la naturaleza de la estafa, ¿cómo es posible que en 2020 fuese él personalmente a Portugal a pedir que pusiesen webcams en plantaciones? como afirma un testigo empresario portugués. Él dice que fue a Portugal pero no hizo eso, que no es verdad y jura por sus hijos que es inocente.

*De la investigación a las empresas colaboradoras que aparecen en su web:*
El acuerdo con la portuguesa Sabores Púrpura consistía en permitir a JF tomar imágenes de sus instalaciones y usarlas. Otra dijo que JF los quería patrocinar en una feria y ahí quedó la cosa, nunca más supieron. Otra que no tienen relación y la han relacionado sin autorización. Otra que redactaron un acuerdo pero JF nunca cumplió ni lo puso en marcha. Otra que sí tenía un acuerdo con JF pero que en total fueron 500 plantas. Un empresario comenta que le contactaron porque querían poner cámaras en sus invernaderos para dar credibilidad a JF, le ofrecieron unos 1000€/mes por cada localización que le consiguiese, todo esto le hizo sospechar desde el inicio porque supuestamente JF ya estaba dando beneficios a los inversores y veía que no tenían ni un solo cultivo.


----------



## David Stivenson (27 Jul 2022)

*JUICYFIEL 2.0*

*







Parece bastante similar !!!*​


----------



## Hamtel (27 Jul 2022)

David Stivenson dijo:


> *JUICYFIEL 2.0*
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137488
> ...


----------



## Abtiny34 (28 Jul 2022)

David Stivenson dijo:


> *JUICYFIEL 2.0*
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137488
> ...



Casi o igual depende como se mire mejor ni fiarse


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (28 Jul 2022)

Hoy en El Pais dan la noticia.

*“Hemos perdido 50.000 euros entre varios amigos”. El “increíble” fraude del cannabis afecta a decenas de miles de españoles*
*La empresa JuicyFields prometía retornos del 50% en tres meses a quienes financiaran plantas de marihuana. Cumplió durante un tiempo, luego desapareció. *














“Hemos perdido 50.000 euros entre varios amigos”. El “increíble” fraude del cannabis afecta a decenas de miles de españoles


La empresa JuicyFields prometía retornos del 50% en tres meses a quienes financiaran plantas de marihuana. Cumplió durante un tiempo, luego desapareció




elpais.com


----------



## ueee3 (28 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He querido abrir éste hilo como extensión de la lucha que yo y otros foreros tuvimos frente a una presunta estafa Ponzi. Los participantes fueron, entre otros, @David_St y @TylerDurden99, y me gustaría desde aqui agradecerles a ellos y a todos el brutal trabajo que se pegaron y que han hecho única y exclusívamente para ayudar a otros. Para que luego digan que en éste foro no hay solidaridad ni compañerismo.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, y como suele ocurrir en éstos casos, el VERDADERO autor del hilo @************ lo ha borrado. Empezó con otra cuenta pero, tras ser descubierto y viendo que ninguna de sus tácticas Ponzianas funcionaron, ha acabado desapareciendo, cosa que era de esperar y suele ocurrir.
> 
> ...











“Hemos perdido 50.000 euros entre varios amigos”. El “increíble” fraude del cannabis afecta a decenas de miles de españoles


La empresa JuicyFields prometía retornos del 50% en tres meses a quienes financiaran plantas de marihuana. Cumplió durante un tiempo, luego desapareció




elpais.com





Los foreros que defendían dicha estafa, ¿Están desaparecidos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Over_the_Rainbow dijo:


> Hoy en El Pais dan la noticia.
> 
> *“Hemos perdido 50.000 euros entre varios amigos”. El “increíble” fraude del cannabis afecta a decenas de miles de españoles*
> *La empresa JuicyFields prometía retornos del 50% en tres meses a quienes financiaran plantas de marihuana. Cumplió durante un tiempo, luego desapareció. *
> ...



*
¿Increible? ¿Cuántos MESES llevamos avisando aqui?*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> “Hemos perdido 50.000 euros entre varios amigos”. El “increíble” fraude del cannabis afecta a decenas de miles de españoles
> 
> 
> La empresa JuicyFields prometía retornos del 50% en tres meses a quienes financiaran plantas de marihuana. Cumplió durante un tiempo, luego desapareció
> ...



Nuestro @alexdevigo aparecerá porque ahora toca hacerse la víctima y formar parte (o liderar, según su nivel de caradura) la plataforma de afectados. Pero desaparecerá al poco de ésto.

Ahora le tocará decir que "el que invirtió sabía a lo que se exponía" y "yo también perdí" y "yo apenas ganaba con los referidos".

El argumento apenas ha cambiado desde los tiempos del mismísimo Ponzi.


----------



## laresial (28 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *¿Increible? ¿Cuántos MESES llevamos avisando aqui?*



Yo estuve a punto de invertir, casualmente, abristeis esta pagina de timos ponzi a la vez y vi que estaba lo del Cannabis, parecía tan real, no sé.
Parecía de sentido común, que si se estaba legalizando el cannabis medicinal, hubiera empresas que estuvieran ganando mucho dinero, y necesitaran mucho capital para multiplicar sus inversiones, precisamente en plantas, y que esas plantas produjeran un gran beneficio en retorno.
Una agricultura de alto rendimiento.

Pero luego empecé a leer, y leer, y me acordé de Finiko, y como me estafaron 6.000 €, desapareciendo del Planeta, y me di cuenta, de que seguía el mismo planteamiento de generar grandes beneficios, sin saber muy bien como, y sin ningún seguimiento real de en que se invertía ese dinero y como se producían los retornos, es decir, ¿Quién compraba el producto, cuanto les costaba, y cuanto beneficio producía?




Así que gracias a vosotros, salvé mi dinero.
Gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Así que gracias a vosotros, salvé mi dinero.
> Gracias.



No sabes lo que significa para mi, e imagino que a los compañeros que se han hinchado a colaborar, lo que acabas de escribir.

Hay cosas con mucho mas valor que el dinero, así que gracias a ti por habernos leido y habernos entendido.


----------



## Noctis (28 Jul 2022)

Dudo mucho que vaya a volver a aparecer, Feministo. Alguien que esta en varios foros como Forocoches, Burbuja, creo que mediavida (creo) y el 9x% mucho por ciento de sus mensajes son todo de este ponzi, defendiendo el ponzi... pues eso.


----------



## Ultramontano (28 Jul 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Todo es un esquema ponzi, el dinero fiat, el Estado, la Seguridad social, los bancos, las bolsas, los mercados de commodities.. todo es una soberana estafa.



El esquema que siguen los bancos puede ser visto como un Ponzi. Pero yo diría que se trata más bien de una Martingala. Como los jugadores de ruleta que al perder doblan la apuesta para cubrir todas sus pérdidas. 






Martingala - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Es una apuesta en la que el evento que podría hacer que quebrasen por completo es tan improbable que actúan como si fuese imposible. Creando en sus mentes de apostadores el concepto de apuesta 100% segura en la que es imposible perder siempre que se esté dispuesto a subir la apuesta.


El funcionamiento de la banca actual se basa en la absurda idea de que se puede crear algo como una inversión 100% segura.
Obviamente, esto no es más que una memez propia de contables sin contacto directo con la economía productiva real, que no acaban de entender que una quiebra es algo más que un fenómeno contable, es un fenomeno físico real en el que el uso que se le da a un capital físico (formado no por apuntes contables, sino por herramientas y consumibles) no es capaz de producir lo suficiente para reponer el desgaste que se ocasiona.

Parece existir la idea de que uno puede perder el capital que invierte en una empresa en bolsa, bonos o cualquier otro instrumento financiero, pero sin embargo es totalmente inadmisible que en una sociedad desarrollada un depositante pierda el capital depositado (valga la redundancia) en un banco.

Cuando se da la situación y quiebra el banco, lo solucionan subiendo la apuesta.
Primero trataron de solucionar el problema asociándose entre los bancos y creando un banco central privado como prestamista de último recurso.
Luego, cuando todo el sistema se ve cuestionado, convencen al estado para que garantice los depositos o directamente los rescate.
Cuando el estado se acerca a la quiebra se sube la apuesta refugiándose en la garantía de que el BCE comprará "toda la deuda que sea necesaria para garantizar la estabilidad de la eurozona".
El último paso de esta charada lo vamos a ver pronto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Dudo mucho que vaya a volver a aparecer, Feministo. Alguien que esta en varios foros como Forocoches, Burbuja, creo que mediavida (creo) y el 9x% mucho por ciento de sus mensajes son todo de este ponzi, defendiendo el ponzi... pues eso.



Prefiero equivocarme pero yo apuesto a que volverá, solo un poco, pero volverá. De hecho, ya esta aqui. 

Él aún no lo sabe, pero éste mensaje sería profético si no fuera porque estoy jugando con cartas marcadas desde el primer mensaje de éste hilo, y no me refiero a saber que todo ésto era una (presunta) Ponzi. Él no lo sabe porque de haberlo sabido no habría regalado lo que ha regalado de forma tan sencilla. Ni cuando les daba cuerda a los nigerianos hace 15 años algo me ha sido tan fácil.

Se lo dije en varias ocasiones pero lo hice entre líneas. Él estaba jugando al ajedrez cuando en realidad estábamos a las 7 y media. Ya ves que él hasta creía que éste hilo iba sobre desbancar una ponzi y él creía usarlo para atraer a nuevos pardillos (creo que ya puedo usar ésta palabra con propiedad).

Se cumple aquello de "cuando no sepas lo que te quieren vender, es que el producto eres tú". Y aun así, diciéndolo tan clarito, creo que nunca llegó a enterarse. De hecho, me sorprendería (para bien) si se hubiera enterado, pero entonces sería imposible que hubiera hecho todo lo que hizo. Es como si, yendo por la autopista a 120, sabes que hay un medidor de velocidad de esos de la poli en la siguiente curva, y entonces le pegas fuerte al acelerador porque estas convencido de que estas en una carrera a punto de ganar. O eres un inconsciente (cosa que me niego a creer de Alex), o simplemente no tenías ni idea de lo que en realidad estaba pasando.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nuestro @alexdevigo aparecerá porque ahora toca hacerse la víctima y formar parte (o liderar, según su nivel de caradura) la plataforma de afectados. Pero desaparecerá al poco de ésto.
> 
> Ahora le tocará decir que "el que invirtió sabía a lo que se exponía" y "yo también perdí" y "yo apenas ganaba con los referidos".
> 
> El argumento apenas ha cambiado desde los tiempos del mismísimo Ponzi.



Vaya por Dios. Uno no escribe en 2-3-4 días y ya me pones falta de asistencia.

Pues efectivamente el papel de víctima no me va.

*Yo sí me meto en algo y no funciona no le echo la culpa a otros, que ya peino canas. Nadie me ha obligado a nada. 

Estoy a las duras y a las maduras, y si fracaso, sigo adelante.*

Tranquilo, no estoy en ninguna asociación, demanda colectiva o similar. *La bola de cristal sigue sin funcionarte.*

Dado que mi quebranto me retrotrae a *abril* a nivel de saldos (véase CUIDADO: Ponzi 2.0. Modernizando las estafas en la época digital )

.. no hay mayor problema.

Con suerte en *noviembre-diciembre* ya estamos en *equilibrio*.

Ahora toca sentarse a ver la telenovela que nos cuentan, que si conflicto entre socios, que si hackeo.. .

Parece que hubiera que avergonzarse de perder dinero, o de que un negocio salga mal. Si esperas victimismo o echar balones fuera por mi parte, te aconsejo que te quedes sentado.

*Me jode más el sablazo que me van a meter en la cuota de autónomos que JF, fíjate lo que te digo*.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Prefiero equivocarme pero yo apuesto a que volverá, solo un poco, pero volverá. De hecho, ya esta aqui.
> 
> Él aún no lo sabe, pero éste mensaje sería profético si no fuera porque estoy jugando con cartas marcadas desde el primer mensaje de éste hilo, y no me refiero a saber que todo ésto era una (presunta) Ponzi. Él no lo sabe porque de haberlo sabido no habría regalado lo que ha regalado de forma tan sencilla. Ni cuando les daba cuerda a los nigerianos hace 15 años algo me ha sido tan fácil.
> 
> ...



Te *molesta* que se hagan referencias a tu persona insinuando lo que has hecho, haces o vas a hacer y sueltas tremenda *diatriba*.

Sorprende ahora tu papel de benefactor habiendo soltado esta perla que quedará para la posteridad.

*"Yo no me metería en ninguna de esas mierdas, pero que los borregos pierdan dinero es siempre bueno para mi."

Entiendo que deberías estar ENCANTADO por lo que ha pasado. *

No hay día en que no me sorprendas @FeministoDeIzquierdas

PD. Dado que el asunto del hilo es JF y *no creo que vaya a haber novedades a corto plazo,* no debería sorprenderte que no escriba. Tendréis que apañaros entre vosotros para ir upeando el hilo o, en tu caso, para llegar a los ansiados *30000* mensajes.

Mucho ánimo y feliz verano.


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Dudo mucho que vaya a volver a aparecer, Feministo. Alguien que esta en varios foros como Forocoches, Burbuja, creo que mediavida (creo) y el 9x% mucho por ciento de sus mensajes son todo de este ponzi, defendiendo el ponzi... pues eso.



¿Decías?


----------



## Noctis (29 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> ¿Decías?



Como lees en la primera linea pongo Dudo, porque como es obvio, seguro no puedo estar


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Como lees en la primera linea pongo Dudo, porque como es obvio, seguro no puedo estar



Vale compañero.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

Pues como ya comente tiempo atras, este ponzi iba a traer problemas serios para las empresas cannabicas empieza a salpicar la mierda a Sabores Purpura, uno de los cooperadores necesarios de esta trama, y el ceo tiene empresas con el mismo Glanse....








Empresa envolvida em esquema da canábis recebeu fundos europeus | Jornal Económico


Empresa portuguesa de produção de canábis ligada a esquema em pirâmide recebeu mais de 90 mil euros do Portugal 2020. A Sabores Púrpura foi a terceira empresa do país a ter licença do Infarmed para o cultivo de canábis medicinal e era parceira da Juicy Fields desde 2020.




leitor.jornaleconomico.pt





portada de Ojornal Economico





Y yo que me alegro Guarren! =)

todavía sigues pensando en no denunciar? @alexdevigo esta empresa tiene instalaciones, producción , hasta seguros de responsabilidad civil, igual la gente recupera su dinero =)

que sepas que si después de esto sigues en tus trece de no denunciar , Sabre a ciencia cierta que has sido mas que un mero Himbersor de JF.

y te exijo pruebas de la denuncia en caso de que la hagas, Gracias Guarren!

Pd. pensaba que cuando actualizarías la firma pondrías

ernest77 PINOCHO 1 DESDES 2020 AVISANDO DEL PONZI ALEXDEVIGO AKA GUARREN! MENOS 14500€ POR INVERTIR POR LAS RISAS.. =*


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Pues como ya comente tiempo atras, este ponzi iba a traer problemas serios para las empresas cannabicas empieza a salpicar la mierda a Sabores Purpura, uno de los cooperadores necesarios de esta trama, y el ceo tiene empresas con el mismo Glanse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que hay cash  . Así que no habiendo agobio ni precariedad ni afectación en el día a día, todo lo demás es risas

Ahora en agosto un par de semanas de relax y como nuevo. Dispuesto a seguir de cháchara por aquí y viendo la telenovela.

Si crees que 14.5k es dinero para agobiarse o que afecte mentalmente, estamos a años luz. Si te vas a poner pelo en una clínica de un médico top, sale más o menos por ahí .

En la casilla de mi Excel ya está puesto el cero. Y, reconociendo que los primeros días escoció, ahora ya he pasado el duelo.

Y una vez, tenga los mismos saldos en las cuentas ya se habrá cerrado el círculo.

*Como curiosidad, me estoy enterando ahora de gente conocida que metió (y yo nunca les mencioné nada y que no dan el perfil de meterse en algo así), por lo cual me voy a creer que estaba metido hasta el APUNTADOR. 

Y es que la avaricia no conoce límites (estará el inversor paco, el ludópata, el temerario, el directivo, el currito, la Charo, fiscales, abogados del Estado, jueces, peluqueros, políticos, policías...). 

Y no sólo en España, así que en Europa no podrán decir que somos unos pringados. 

Los ponzis nos igualan a todos, igual que la muerte jaja*

Si pensase racionalmente que hubiera de dónde rascar metería pasta en cualquier abogado pero sinceramente creo remota cualquier posibilidad de hacerlo.

*Si en el futuro se descubren saldos bancarios o activos líquidos, me sumaré de cabeza. La justicia actuará igual independientemente del número de gente personada, ¿no? *


----------



## Rexter (29 Jul 2022)

Pero el señor ese no decía que ya hab sacado beneficios y solo llevaba una planta? Ahora resutla que ha palmado pasta? Ya no me alcaro de nada


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

Rexter dijo:


> Pero el señor ese no decía que ya hab sacado beneficios y solo llevaba una planta? Ahora resutla que ha palmado pasta? Ya no me alcaro de nada



que te lo diga el pero palmar a palmado 19k lo que 5 eran beneficios.... he redondeado hacia arriba Guarren no te enfades,


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> que te lo diga el pero palmar a palmado 19k lo que 5 eran beneficios.... he redondeado hacia arriba Guarren no te enfades,
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139668



14, 15... está todo pagado. Pero te confieso que en orangebank me he quedado a cero 




*Por si lo de JF nos aburre podemos hablar de este Ponzi "legal", calentito de hoy mismo. Y con los nuevos tramos, ya ni te digo.*




*Pd. Vuelvo a pedir disculpas a Don Feministo por tener más de 10k de fondo de emergencia. *


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

pero aun tienes el deposito de 100k en pia bank, no? 

ahora empiezan a dar algo mas ^^


el martes pague yo más de lo que tu palmas en ponzis

imp sobre beneficios...

te subvencionan los autónomos o que? yo pago 377,84 !


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> pero aun tienes el deposito de 100k en pia bank, no?
> 
> ahora empiezan a dar algo mas ^^
> 
> ...



Me venció en mayo lo de pibank. He dejado algo en en cuenta remunerada, pero da una miseria.

A ver si suben algo los tipos.

*No soy societario*, estoy en el borde pero prefiero estar en estimación directa simplificada. 

La contabilidad me la hago yo mismo. Y como estoy en recargo de equivalencia, *modelo 130 y arreando*. 

Cotizo por dos sistemas *pero NO se considera pluriactividad *(Clases Pasivas insaid, fíjate si soy viejo)... 

Total, no pago un ponzi legal, *pago (2) DOS*. 

*No te pido que me lo superes, al menos igualamelo*.


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

y esos dos euros separados porque mierda? ese cobro que cojones?

entiendo, no eres societario, pagas como autónomo y te haces los papeles tu , porque algo poco pero te acuerdas de lo que estudiaste, poco porque si no este ponzi lo habrías visto de lejos =) brominola!

entonces estas como funcionario y te pagas los autónomos por alguna actividad que realizas entiendo que no concurre en conflicto con tu puesto como funcionario.

te lo igualo con tanto conocimiento tanto dinero que te cuesta pagar 80€ a un abogado en el caso de que te habrían estafado, que seria el caso en el hipotético supuesto que tu no sabias que esto era un ponzi hasta que dejo de pagar =)

o 150 a la zeballos esta que sale en la tele y todo ^^


Guarren no seas puto, cuéntanos lo que sabes que nos tienes con la intriga =*

Porque no denuncias? ya están en cuba o en algún lugar sin extradición? el dinero era 95% cryptos y ya esta todo fuera?
el vendedor de salchichas era insolvente, el vitkner un papafrita usado por cualquiera?



yo pago 20 veces mas impuestos que tu y no lo categorizo de ponzi.
y al ponzi de JF lo categorizabas de "empresa solvente" hasta que deje de pagar.

esta de regalo xD



que recuerdo que te encantan los chismorreos y capturas de telegram =*


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

te adjunto una copia del modelo de denuncia si no quieres gastar dinero Guarren









50.5 KB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> y esos dos euros separados porque mierda? ese cobro que cojones?
> 
> entiendo, no eres societario, pagas como autónomo y te haces los papeles tu , porque algo poco pero te acuerdas de lo que estudiaste, poco porque si no este ponzi lo habrías visto de lejos =) brominola!
> 
> ...



Me siento halagado con tanta atención. Los dos euros y pico creo que son un atraso que no se cobró por el covid y lo pasan ahora.

Ingresos menos gastos *lo sabe hacer cualquiera*. Otro tema es si tuviera inmovilizado, local, empleados... tengo un EBITDA de un 71% aprox. 

¿Te enteras ahora que un empleado público puede trabajar simultáneamente en la privada? ¿Nunca has ido a un médico por lo privado que consulte también en la pública? Te falta calle amigo.

Tranqui tío, si veo que hay posibilidades reales me meto en el abogado que tú me digas*. Además seguro que ahora están agobiados recibiendo documentación y contestando dudas. *

En septiembre, de relax, estudio bien lo que hay y listo. Tengo toda la documentación guardada, así que por eso no hay pegas.

*Si no sabes distinguir un impuesto (IRPF, Sociedades. ...) de una aportación a la SS o mutualidad, entonces entiendo porque pagas gestoría. Espero que no te sablen mucho, más de 150 pavos/mes me parecería abusivo. Para que veas que me preocupo por tu economía. *


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Me siento halagado con tanta atención. Los dos euros y pico creo que son un atraso que no se cobró por el covid y lo pasan ahora.
> 
> Ingresos menos gastos *lo sabe hacer cualquiera*. Otro tema es si tuviera inmovilizado, local, empleados... tengo un EBITDA de un 71% aprox.
> 
> ...



Guarren te pongo hasta un mote cariñoso llevamos mas de 5 meses aquí. 
no te ha faltado atención.=*

Ya te dije que no tengo ni la EGB claro que pago asesorías, laboral y fiscal. 

si la cagan el que paga el pato soy yo ya sabes.... pago mas de 250 mes entre ambas, pero estoy contento, así tengo rato para echar aquí contigo ya sabes que hay que gastar que la cosa esta tensa =*

ese que sale en el link del video me parece el mas noble y económico.








AFECTADOS JUICY FIELDS - Lytae Veteres


La empresa Juicy Fields, por medio de su plataforma, presentaba elementos sospechosos que la hacían seria candidata a ser un exit scam. Por ejemplo, los altos rendimientos ofrecidos a los inversores levantaron sospechas en medios de comunicación y entre analistas del sector de inversiones. La...




www.lytaeveteres.com





me alegro que vayas a denunciar, ya sabes que creo que trabajas para la empresa, no se si cobras, eso explicaría un EBITDA tan alto, el mío no es del 60% y estoy en un sector con altos márgenes, pero también muchos gastos.

así que cuando lo hagas cuélganos la denuncia, que nos has enseñado todas tus CC !
camisetas y conciertos ^^


----------



## alexdevigo (29 Jul 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Guarren te pongo hasta un mote cariñoso llevamos mas de 5 meses aquí.
> no te ha faltado atención.=*
> 
> Ya te dije que no tengo ni la EGB claro que pago asesorías, laboral y fiscal.
> ...



No local, no empleados, no inmovilizado, costes fijos (SS + renting de 60 pavos), y costes variables de un 15-18% aprox. sobre el coste unitario. *Vendo productos, no presto servicios, ¿no te dije que estaba en recargo de equivalencia?

Pero es un nicho de mercado tan reducido que apenas hay competencia. No diré el epígrafe del IAE, que hay mucho avispado.  

Con el aumento de costes prefiero reducir margen a subir precios. *

Sobre gestoría y responsabilidades sobre si la cagan y te llega un requerimiento... espero que no te suceda nunca. Es como los seguros, nunca sabes si funcionan hasta que te toca usarlos.

Es un placer la cháchara pero voy a salir un rato a tomar unos copazos. Ya tengo una edad y no sé si volveré a ver la luz del sol, no todo es pasta y trabajo.

*Si te mueres y tienes más de 300 euros en el banco es que algo has hecho mal. Buen finde. *


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Jul 2022)

Haces bien es mejor vender producto real que Humo como JF bueno servicios o como quisieran HIMBERSIONES XD

ya lo se por eso te lo decía ando con ojo. Me dan mas miedo ellas que hacienda.

Guarren que me has dejado las bromas a punto, tio. yo no quería.

te ha jodido JF las lumis ahora solo hay copazos, que le echen hielo Guarren que alcohol pega fuerte! xD

pasalo bien indio!
disfruta la noche es tuya =*


----------



## Ernest77 (3 Ago 2022)

The 'World's Biggest Cannabis Scam' Is Totally Unravelling


Hundreds of thousands of people from around the world are said to have invested in JuicyFields, a firm that pledged to connect online investors with cannabis farms. But now there are suspicions that it was a Ponzi scheme.




www.vice.com


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Ago 2022)

*








El juez se abre a investigar Juicy Fields, la plataforma de inversión en cannabis


La Audiencia Nacional pregunta a Fiscalía si tiene competencia para analizar las querellas de afectados por esta presunta estafa piramidal que se extendió por varios países de Europa, África y América del Sur.




www.lainformacion.com




*


----------



## Pilar84 (8 Ago 2022)

Hola. Yo soy una afectada por impago. Busco asesoramiento.


----------



## bralmu (9 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Hola. Yo soy una afectada por impago. Busco asesoramiento.



En la descripción de este vídeo hay un modelo de denuncia. Poner la denuncia es gratis.



No pagues para intentar recuperarlo porque las posibilidades de recuperar algo son muy bajas y hay mucho buitre intentando exprimiros un poco más.


----------



## Pilar84 (9 Ago 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> En la descripción de este vídeo hay un modelo de denuncia. Poner la denuncia es gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> No pagues para intentar recuperarlo porque las posibilidades de recuperar algo son muy bajas y hay mucho buitre intentando exprimiros un poco más.



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Ago 2022)

La complicidad del sistema bancario en la estafa de Juicy Fields | EL PAÍS FINANCIERO


Casi un mes ha transcurrido desde que se consumara la estafa de la empresa de inversiones en cannabis Juicy Fields la cual se llevó millones.




elpaisfinanciero.com


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Ago 2022)

¿Qué pensáis Peña?

Parece que a los que van con un abogado, cobran el 100% ¿eso es posible?
¿Qué llegue a un acuerdo extrajudicial solo con una parte de los afectados?


----------



## alexdevigo (16 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis Peña?
> 
> Parece que a los que van con un abogado, cobran el 100% ¿eso es posible?
> ¿Qué llegue a un acuerdo extrajudicial solo con una parte de los afectados?
> ...




Como Santo Tomás, hasta que no lo vea no lo crea. 

¿Por que él ha sido el único que lo ha conseguido? 
¿El resto de abogados nacionales/extranjeros no había explorado esa vía?
¿Quién es su interlocutor en JF? 
Si no hay pasta para todos, es evidente que habrá una quita, ¿de cuanto?

Siendo malpensado podría creer que es una estrategia de captación de clientes.
Ojalá sea cierto pero yo en mi excel tengo la valoración de lo metido en JF a cero.

Suerte a todos y feliz verano.


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Ago 2022)

*





Pressemitteilung: Durchsuchungen bei mutmaßlichen „Juicy Fields“-Verantwortlichen - Berlin.de







www.berlin.de





*


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Ago 2022)

iSignthis ensnared in giant cannabis Ponzi collapse


The former ASX-listed firm is linked to the implosion of cannabis investing platform Juicy Fields.




www.afr.com


----------



## crocodile (19 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis Peña?
> 
> Parece que a los que van con un abogado, cobran el 100% ¿eso es posible?
> ¿Qué llegue a un acuerdo extrajudicial solo con una parte de los afectados?
> ...



Ni caso, conozco al interfecto y tiene mucho cuento, solo busca atraer gente a su plataforma de afectados , yo no entiendo cómo un abogado colegiado dice eso públicamente, si es cierto que lo comunique al juzgado central 6 pero no lo creo.


----------



## crocodile (19 Ago 2022)

Al parecer las cuentas en Chipre están suspendidas por el propio banco chipriota, fake ?, Real ? , Who knows.


----------



## crocodile (19 Ago 2022)

Remitida consulta a la CNMV sobre la actuación peculiar de los bancos al hacer transferencias al ponzi, ya os diré que cuentan aunque lo imagino. "No pasa nå."


----------



## Pilar84 (24 Ago 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar que significa este contrato? No lo entiendo bie. Podría recuperar mi dinero si embargan a la empresa Savores Purpura?


----------



## bralmu (25 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que significa este contrato? No lo entiendo bie. Podría recuperar mi dinero si embargan a la empresa Savores Purpura?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166517
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166525
> ...



Ahí pone que Sabores Purpura acordaría vender 10.000 plantas mensuales a JF a 35€ cada una. Entiendo que nunca llegó a materializarse.

El que crea que puede recuperar su dinero es que todavía no ha entendido qué es JF. En un ponzi de falsa inversión los himbersores os robais entre vosotros hasta que dejan de entrar himbersores a los que robar.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Ago 2022)

Pero lo cierto es que las responsabilidades si pueden caer a los cooperadores necesarios, como sabores purpura....

que el dinero se lo han llevado entre referidos, webmaster, himbersores, toda la plana de caras visibles e invisibles, CEOS etc

los publicistas(empresas de cannabis que vendían fotos)

podrán rascarles algo estoy seguro... la legislaciones de cannabis incide mucho en no hacer publicidad...

hay unas cuantas...
y es lo que hacían.


así que a ver... lo importante es cuantos denuncian....que si son pocos lo mismo tienen para pagar....
así que denunciar que igual hay dinero...


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

Interpol y Europol ya están en ello, también la UDEF , las cuentas en Chipre están suspendidas por el banco ISX PAY desde el 15 de julio , el documento que puse es cierto , ya esta confirmado, los denunciantes hasta ahora no llegan al 7% del total.
Veremos.


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Ahí pone que Sabores Purpura acordaría vender 10.000 plantas mensuales a JF a 35€ cada una. Entiendo que nunca llegó a materializarse.
> 
> El que crea que puede recuperar su dinero es que todavía no ha entendido qué es JF. En un ponzi de falsa inversión los himbersores os robais entre vosotros hasta que dejan de entrar himbersores a los que robar.



En este caso no dejaron de entrar inversores, lo que pasó es que el banco de Chipre suspendió las cuentas y por tanto ni podía entrar ni salir dinero ya con eso era inviable seguir.
Por supuesto no sé si recuperaremos un duro pero por la información que tengo las carteras , billeteras y demás están rastreadas y también su trazabilidad. Las cuentas en Chipre que eran las principales están suspendidas y hay dinero, no puedo desvelar más detalles porque eso esta en el procedimiento pero aunque muy difícil no descarto que al final los denunciantes si recuperemos lo estafado.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Ago 2022)

aquí trakean las wallets partiendo desde la que Guarren y el egipcio aseguraban que no era de JF si no de un banco que les daba servicio xD 






0xEb55a78C79b91719F6817855c5AD43a7aA0BF08C - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io





Gracias a que la peña íbamos guardando las cosas

Suerte haber si recuperáis! 

Guarren denunciaras o que? ya es septiembre..^^


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> aquí trakean las wallets partiendo desde la que Guarren y el egipcio aseguraban que no era de JF si no de un banco que les daba servicio xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya haré yo mi propia actualización segun se vayan moviendo las cosas.

Lo único que puedo anticipar es que el pescado se vendió cuando abrí éste hilo, lo que pasa es que las cosas de palacio van muy despacio. Todavía quedan unos seis meses minimo o me equivoco mucho.


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya haré yo mi propia actualización segun se vayan moviendo las cosas.
> 
> Lo único que puedo anticipar es que el pescado se vendió cuando abrí éste hilo, lo que pasa es que las cosas de palacio van muy despacio. Todavía quedan unos seis meses minimo o me equivoco mucho.



La verdad es que no puedo por más que darte la razón, la avaricia nos pudo , te pones a pensar y realmente era una locura, la rentabilidad era imposible, no existían las plantas, las plantaciones las alquilaban para hacer reportajes diciendo que eran suyas, los camiones los rotulaban y alquilaban por un tiempo, tido era mentira, si te hubiéramos hecho caso nos hubiéramos ahorrado esto, al menos habrá habido gente que gracias a este hilo ha evitado ser estafada.
Ahora nos queda el largo, tortuoso y difícil camino de intentar recuperar lo que nos han robado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La verdad es que no puedo por más que darte la razón, la avaricia nos pudo , te pones a pensar y realmente era una locura, la rentabilidad era imposible, no existían las plantas, las plantaciones las alquilaban para hacer reportajes diciendo que eran suyas, los camiones los rotulaban y alquilaban por un tiempo, tido era mentira, si te hubiéramos hecho caso nos hubiéramos ahorrado esto, al menos habrá habido gente que gracias a este hilo ha evitado ser estafada.
> Ahora nos queda el largo, tortuoso y difícil camino de intentar recuperar lo que nos han robado.



De eso no me cabe duda. Y si me das la razón ahora, *ya verás en unos meses*.

Mientras tanto...


crocodile dijo:


> No sé si es estafa o no, de momento todo el mundo está cobrando





crocodile dijo:


> Mi mejor amigo está cobrando religiosamente y me lo ha demostrado por ejemplo.


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De eso no me cabe duda. Y si me das la razón ahora, *ya verás en unos meses*.
> 
> Mientras tanto...



Si, si es evidente , puedes poner más cosas que dije , ya te digo que me cegue por la avaricia.
Lo de en unos meses es bueno, malo o es peor ?
Es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir.
La verdad y hasta ahora estoy contento con mi abogado, es un hombre con experiencia en esto, prudente y no como muchos abogados que han aparecido ahora para cazar a gente desesperada.
Yo denuncie el 12 de julio cuando vi que estaba clara la estafa, creo que fui el primero en hacerlo o de los primeros, entonces en los grupos de telegram me acusaron de catastrófista, desde entonces no paro de investigar y recopilar información sobre los criminales , se la envío al abogado y a la policía, lo hago básicamente porque intento recuperar mi dinero y espero que lo que hago sirva para conseguirlo y que los estafadores entren en la cárcel.
He perdido mucho dinero y la verdad es que no me encuentro muy bien desde que esto reventó, la verdad no será porque no lo avisaste. Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si, si es evidente , puedes poner más cosas que dije , ys te digo que me cegue por la avaricia.
> Lo de en unos meses es bueno, malo o es peor ?
> Es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir.
> La verdadvy hasta ahora estoy contento con mi abogado, un hombre con experiencia en esto, prudente y no como muchos salteadores que han aparecido ahora para cazar a gente desesperada.
> He perdido mucho dinero y la verdad es que no me encuentro muy bien desde que esto reventó, la verdad no será porque no lo avisaste. Un saludo.



La verdad es que viene de puta madre tener abogado, bien hecho por ti. *De hecho, me has quitado el consejo de la boca.*

Los artículos 248 a 251 del código penal son guapísimos porque pueden cubrir hasta a promotores. Imagínate un tiparraco que se pone a hablar de inversiones que no ha hecho, ganancias que no ha visto, o hasta amigos inexistentes que han ganado mucho dinero, todo para promover una estafa. Y que luego trate de lavarse las manos agravando así la situación.

Yo te diría que no debes preocuparte porque sé de buena tinta que las autoridades les llevan tiempo detrás, tanto de los cabecillas como de los promotores. No hagas caso a lo de los rusos que eso no tiene nada que ver con la investigación española. Imagínate si puedes calmarte, que éste mismo hilo ni tan siquiera fue idea mia. Fue un panal de miel para promotores.

Pero todavía quedan muchos meses, así que paciencia. Yo no sé como funcionan estas cosas, pero si que te diría que los que no van a encontrarse bien son los que ya sabes.


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La verdad es que viene de puta madre tener abogado, bien hecho por ti. *De hecho, me has quitado el consejo de la boca.*
> 
> Los artículos 248 a 251 del código penal son guapísimos porque pueden cubrir hasta a promotores. Imagínate un tiparraco que se pone a hablar de inversiones que no ha hecho, ganancias que no ha visto, o hasta amigos inexistentes que han ganado mucho dinero, todo para promover una estafa. Y que luego trate de lavarse las manos agravando así la situación.
> 
> ...



Espero que la ley caiga sobre youtubers, webmasters y demás que promocionaron la estafa y sobre todo con los que se lucraron con ella, que los embarguen si hace falta, se de gente que lo ha perdido todo e incluso de algun suicidió, esto ultimo no se si será cierto.
Como te digo yo no paro de enviar información a mi abogado y a la policía, de hecho el despacho de mi abogado es el que más información esta enviando a la UDEF y se lo han agradecido.
Ya te digo que yo denuncie ya con este abogado el 12 de julio, fui el primero en contactar con el según me dijo.
Iré poniendo aquí noticias de la investigación que no sean confidenciales por supuesto.


----------



## Ernest77 (25 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Espero que la ley caiga sobre youtubers, webmasters y demás que promocionaron la estafa y sobre todo con los que se lucraron con ella, que los embarguen si hace falta, se de gente que lo ha perdido todo e incluso de algun suicidió, esto ultimo no se si será cierto.
> Como te digo yo no paro de enviar información a mi abogado y a la policía, de hecho el despacho de mi abogado es el que más información esta enviando a la UDEF y se lo han agradecido.
> Ya te digo que yo denuncie ya con este abogado el 12 de julio, fui el primero en contactar con el según me dijo.
> Iré poniendo aquí noticias de la investigación que no sean confidenciales por supuesto.




yo puedo dar fe de que "fragueño" en telegram crocodile aquí, ha estado desde el minuto uno en el grupo de telegram,

y en el de administradores del grupo.

Fue de los mas cañeros con el tema de denunciar, mandaba audios contando que iba a la comisaria etc XD

Creo que esta con Esteban que a mi entender es de los mas nobles y sinceros que veo de la inmensidad de abogados que hay ahora.


No me parece un caza referidos, pero si que hizo comentarios aquí y puso capturas de cobro etc





eso si lo que esta claro es que PONZIFIELDS fue desde el principio un PONZI. 


habría que saber bien quienes fueron los que pusieron los primeros miles para pagar al resto

aquí empezó a entrar dinero es la primera wallet de JF que les pillamos.





__





0xA23B4fEAff267efDC57AA711C01Aee79e257b2Dc - Explorador de saldos y gráficos, historial de direcciones de Ethereum - Ethplorer







ethplorer.io








Hay un tal Xane que es de los primeros de la pirámide que me conto que en 2019

JF le contacto para que les hiciese la web a cambio de unas cuantas Juiciflash

Luego pillo 10 k en referidos...un master de la geometría.



(si a los investigadores les interesa tengo las conversaciones de telegram donde lo cuenta, entiendo que no puedo ponerlas aquí.)


----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> yo puedo dar fe de que "fragueño" en telegram crocodile aquí, ha estado desde el minuto uno en el grupo de telegram,
> 
> y en el de administradores del grupo.
> 
> ...



Cierto es que puse capturas y puse comentarios pero desde luego fue por ingenuidad e inexperiencia, era la primera vez que entraba en algo así, desde luego será la última.
Si, estoy con Esteban , como dices es el más prudente y honrado en mi opinión.
Desgraciadamente han salido abogados de debajo de las piedras para aprovecharse de nuestra desgracia .


----------



## Pilar84 (25 Ago 2022)

He estado leyendo gran parte de este tema y por lo que parece hay gente promocionando esta estafa con links de referidos y otro he visto que incluso anunciaba las expos y otro fardaba de dinero. A esa gente creo que se le va a caer el pelo, porque si el CEO promocionaba una estafa y cobraba por ello y va a ser juzgado, me imgino que los que tienen los links de referidos y cobraron por cada euro invertido también serán juzgados y tendrán que devolver el dinero ganado y pagarnos por el daño ocasionado. Estoy equivocada?

Lo del ‘yo solo se que no se nada’ no es excusa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> He estado leyendo gran parte de este tema y por lo que parece hay gente promocionando esta estafa con links de referidos y otro he visto que incluso anunciaba las expos y otro fardaba de dinero. A esa gente creo que se le va a caer el pelo, porque si el CEO promocionaba una estafa y cobraba por ello y va a ser juzgado, me imgino que los que tienen los links de referidos y cobraron por cada euro invertido también serán juzgados y tendrán que devolver el dinero ganado y pagarnos por el daño ocasionado. Estoy equivocada?
> 
> Lo del ‘yo solo se que no se nada’ no es excusa.



No, no lo estas. Para nada.

Éste hilo se creo con la intención principal de ir pillando a esta gente, así que imagina lo poco equivocada que estas


----------



## alexdevigo (26 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que estaba bastante desconectado. Hay un abogado por ahí diciendo que es capaz de recuperar el dinero mediante acuerdos extrajudiciales. Esperaré a ver, y si es así, seré el primero en pasar por caja.

*Pero vamos, prefiero dar la pasta por perdida.*

No todo van a ser malas noticias, tengo entradas para Coldplay para BCN y Coimbra.


----------



## Pilar84 (26 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser muy tonto para pagar dos veces por escuchar el mismo concierto. Acabas de demostrar lo inteligente que eres.

Por cierto, segun he leído tu eres uno que anunciaba a bombo y platillolos eventos de juicy fields, o no?


----------



## alexdevigo (26 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Hay que ser muy tonto para pagar dos veces por escuchar el mismo concierto. Acabas de demostrar lo inteligente que eres.
> 
> Por cierto, segun he leído tu eres uno que anunciaba a bombo y platillolos eventos de juicy fields, o no?



Empezamos mal si su primer mensaje es insultando y diciéndome lo que tengo o no que hacer con mi dinero.

Yo a usted no la conozco de nada para que se tome la familiaridad de tutearme. Venga, hasta luego.


----------



## Pilar84 (26 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Empezamos mal si su primer mensaje es insultando y diciéndome lo que tengo o no que hacer con mi dinero.
> 
> Yo a usted no la conozco de nada para que se tome la familiaridad de tutearme. Venga, hasta luego.






Fue a hablar el más indicado. Hasta luego.


----------



## alexdevigo (26 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169736
> 
> 
> Fue a hablar el más indicado. Hasta luego.



100% real no fake 1 link MEGA en español


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> 100% real no fake 1 link MEGA en español



He estado mirando la distancia que hay desde Vigo a Barna y de mas de 900kms. que supongo que eres de ahí o si no serías un mentiroso y también la que hay desde Vigo a Coimbra y es de algo más de 200kms.

Yo también tengo entradas para ver After amor infinito el imax de la diagonal, en Yelmo y en Aribau a la misma hora

Eres más falso que un duro de 4 pesetas. El lunes hablaré con mi abogada sobre ti para saber si estás siendo investigado o no aunq en la captura que m enviaron parece ser que sí. Tu pagarás lo que invertí junto con una amiga en juicy fields. Amenazas y estafa.

Adeu.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> He estado mirando la distancia que hay desde Vigo a Barna y de mas de 900kms. que supongo que eres de ahí o si no serías un mentiroso y también la que hay desde Vigo a Coimbra y es de algo más de 200kms.
> 
> Yo también tengo entradas para ver After amor infinito el imax de la diagonal, en Yelmo y en Aribau a la misma hora
> 
> ...



No me conoce de nada y ya me pone de responsable de JF porque, cuando funcionaba, ponía capturas de mi cobros, *como tantos otros*.

Pues ya puede ir yendo a todos los foros y recopilando "nicks" de usuarios que ponían capturas de cobros, o decían que habían cobrado.

Así que si yo digo en un foro que he ganado dinero con X compañía, usted invierte y pierde, es culpa mía. Y si ģana, ¿también me dará una parte? En fin, es demasiado ridículo todo.

Bajo este supuesto, si su amiga es la que le animó a invertir, debería denunciarla *usted a ella*.
Y si fue usted la que la animó a ella, *ella debería denunciarla a usted*.

Como yo *NUNCA *he tenido código de referido es *IMPOSIBLE *demostrar que me he lucrado con la captación de nadie.

Le animo a que lo busque si cree que existe o existió.

*Más claro imposible.

Yo también he palmado pasta, quizás más que usted, y, no voy culpando al mundo de mis decisiones. Me la jugué y salió mal. 

Ahora esperaré a ver si abogados consiguen acuerdos extrajudiciales, pero de momento soy del todo pesimista.*

Haga lo que considere oportuno y ya nos cuenta.

Y aquí la entrada de BCN. Si se hubiera leído las 135 páginas del hilo verá que mis afirmaciones las suelo documentar.

Ata logo.


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No me conoce de nada y ya me pone de responsable de JF porque, cuando funcionaba, ponía capturas de mi cobros, *como tantos otros*.
> 
> Pues ya puede ir yendo a todos los foros y recopilando "nicks" de usuarios que ponían capturas de cobros, o decían que habían cobrado.
> 
> ...



Yo también voy a conciertos y no pongo las entradas aquí. A ver si es algo que únicamente puedas hacer tu. O viajar, sabes cuántos países he visitado con mi amiga? Una cosa, ella no me metió en juicy fields. El que me metió está denunciado, como tú.
Lo de las amenazas es para hoy o para mañana? Amenazas a la gente? O son invenciones suyas?


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Lo de las amenazas es para hoy o para mañana? Amenazas a la gente? O son invenciones suyas?



Una persona me llamó "hijo de puta". 

Si decirle que puede ser denunciado policialmente por ese hecho es amenazar, pues sí, es amenaza. 

*Lo mismo que ha ha hecho usted hace dos mensajes. ¿Me ha amenazado usted?*

PD. Vuelva a calcular la distancia VIGO-COIMBRA, que a mí me salen 276kms, a menos que usted viaje en línea recta.


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Una persona me llamó "hijo de puta".
> 
> Si decirle que puede ser denunciado policialmente por ese hecho es amenazar, pues sí, es amenaza.
> 
> ...



Aproximadamente una cuarta parte de los que hay hasta aquí, para escuchar las mismas canciones. No eres muy listo, ya veo. Si alguien te llamó hijo de puta, y dice que promocionas una estafa y que estás siendo investigado, pues quë quieres que te diga. Algo habrás hecho.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Suerte *haber* si recuperáis!



*A ver* si aprendes a escribir.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Si crees que 14.5k es dinero para agobiarse o que afecte mentalmente, estamos a años luz. Si te vas a poner pelo en una clínica de un médico top, sale más o menos por ahí .



Así que eres calvo porque te han tomado el pelo, ¿eh?


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Aproximadamente una cuarta parte de los que hay hasta aquí, para escuchar las mismas canciones. No eres muy listo, ya veo. Si alguien te llamó hijo de puta, y dice que promocionas una estafa y que estás siendo investigado, pues quë quieres que te diga. Algo habrás hecho.



*Puse la entrada porque se me ha llamado falso, así que, al menos en eso, no lo soy.*

"Algo habrás hecho" no creo que sea una frase válida para denunciar a alguien en un juzgado o policía. 

Lo del estado de derecho y la presunción de inocencia, para otro momento.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Así que eres calvo porque te han tomado el pelo, ¿eh?


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Puse la entrada porque se me ha llamado falso, así que, al menos en eso, no lo soy.*
> 
> "Algo habrás hecho" no creo que sea una frase válida para denunciar a alguien en un juzgado o policía.
> 
> Lo del estado de derecho y la presunción de inocencia, para otro momento.



Falso, más que un duro de 4 pesetas. Ha quedado demostrado presumiendo de tener dos entradas para el mismo concierto. Ponerse pelo en Turquía sale por unos 4000€. Te recomiendo que vayas allí a curar tu alopecia y de paso haces turismo. Has estado en Turquía alguna vez? Visitaste Tokio? Dubai? Los Angeles? Has estado en la Patagonia?

Llamarte hijo de puta son 50€. Me los paso por el chocho y te los pego en la calva antes de ir a juicio.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Falso, más que un duro de 4 pesetas. Ha quedado demostrado presumiendo de tener dos entradas para el mismo concierto. Ponerse pelo en Turquía sale por unos 4000€. Te recomiendo que vayas allí a curar tu alopecia y de paso haces turismo. Has estado en Turquía alguna vez? Visitaste Tokio? Dubai? Los Angeles? Has estado en la Patagonia?
> Llamarte hijo de puta son 50€. Me los paso por el chocho y te los pego en la calva antes de ir a juicio.



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.



Mi última inversión fue de 500€, hice tres seguidas de 20.000€ que cobré en su día, mi amiga bastante más, es decir, que yo gané 30.000€ y perdí 500€. Yo empecé a sospechar cuando estuve en la Expo.

Ahora di tú lo que has perdido, sin llorar.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Mi última inversión fue de 500€, hice tres seguidas de 20.000€ que cobré en su día, mi amiga bastante más, es decir, que yo gané 30.000€ y perdí 500€. Yo empecé a sospechar cuando estuve en la Expo.
> 
> Ahora di tú lo que has perdido, sin llorar.



*Yo perdí un poco más de 15k y no voy llorando, ni rabiando tanto. Me jode, pero no es el fin del mundo. 

Así que insultar y montarme el pollo por 500 euros, me parece, vamos, ridículo. 

Mira la página oficial *

https://juicyfields.io/

que la han actualizado.


----------



## toniguada (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Mi última inversión fue de 500€, hice tres seguidas de 20.000€ que cobré en su día, mi amiga bastante más, es decir, que yo gané 30.000€ y perdí 500€. Yo empecé a sospechar cuando estuve en la Expo.
> 
> Ahora di tú lo que has perdido, sin llorar.



Hola, perdona que no te entienda.
Invirtió 60000, ganó 30000. Es decir 90000 de ganancia y a palmado 500?


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> *Yo perdí un poco más de 15k y no voy llorando, ni rabiando tanto. Me jode, pero no es el fin del mundo.
> 
> Así que insultar y montarme el pollo por 500 euros, me parece, vamos, ridículo.
> 
> ...



Lo hago por mi dinero y por el de mi amiga. Míos son 500€, pero mi saldo es positivo. El tuyo es negativo y te jode. Pues jódete.

Puedo ir a más festivales que tú, porque en Vigo que yo sepa, se cuentan con cuentagotas. Mañana cojemos el avión para ir a Ibiza al F*** me I’m Famous en Ushuaia, con David Guetta y de paso estaremos hasta mediados de septiembre disfrutando de la maravillosa isla. Tú has salido alguna vez de tu chavolo?


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Hola, perdona que no te entienda.
> Invirtió 60000, ganó 30000. Es decir 90000 de ganancia y a palmado 500?



Hay una aplicación que se llama calculadora. 

+90.000€
-60.000€
-500€
__________
+29.500€


----------



## toniguada (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Hay una aplicación que se llama calculadora.
> 
> +90.000€
> -60.000€
> ...



El sarcasmo se lo deja usted para su familia. 
Saludos y al ignore


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Lo hago por mi dinero y por el de mi amiga. Míos son 500€, pero mi saldo es positivo. El tuyo es negativo y te jode. Pues jódete.
> 
> Puedo ir a más festivales que tú, porque en Vigo que yo sepa, se cuentan con cuentagotas. Mañana cojemos el avión para ir a Ibiza al F*** me I’m Famous en Ushuaia, con David Guetta y de paso estaremos hasta mediados de septiembre disfrutando de la maravillosa isla. Tú has salido alguna vez de tu chavolo?



Leéte el hilo, ahí está todo. 

Venga, gracias por las risas, sigo el ejemplo del compañero. Al ignore.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Ernest77 (27 Ago 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Lo hago por mi dinero y por el de mi amiga. Míos son 500€, pero mi saldo es positivo. El tuyo es negativo y te jode. Pues jódete.
> 
> Puedo ir a más festivales que tú, porque en Vigo que yo sepa, se cuentan con cuentagotas. Mañana cojemos el avión para ir a Ibiza al F*** me I’m Famous en Ushuaia, con David Guetta y de paso estaremos hasta mediados de septiembre disfrutando de la maravillosa isla. Tú has salido alguna vez de tu chavolo?




Yo entiendo, que ese "beneficio" es dinero robado... 29.500€ que otros han perdido.


Que te pague las vacaciones festivales o no es cosa tuya, pero no creo que sea para ir fardando....
De todas maneras haya tú,
pienso que has conseguido lo contrario de lo que buscabas.


----------



## Pilar84 (27 Ago 2022)

El hilo ya lo he leído y reír te puedes reír poco.

Ya desapareciste una vez, es lógico que vuelvas a la caverna de nuevo.


----------



## Ernest77 (27 Ago 2022)

Cuanto mas se sabe del trato del abogado peor suena....

resumen del mismo :


"Equipo oficial de Recuperación " (de la mano de PONZIFIELDS)

"Plan anual de devoluciones"(Porque PONZIFIELDS NO es un PONZI podrán pagar a años vista.)

"Para ser honestos no creemos en devolver el dinero a los e growers" (aunque siendo honestos saben que probablemente no funcione.)


Lo de este abogado es de juzgado de guardia.





El manejo del grupo es totalmente de ponzeros...




estrategia totalmente planificada, 
publicaron que otros abogados habían interpuesto una querella
con enlaces a las mismas.
para en este giro de los acontecimientos poder señalarlos...

esto es kafkiano.

Peña me da que habéis sido otra vez.....tralari!


----------



## Ernest77 (27 Ago 2022)

Este PONZI no deja de sorprenderme!

les han registrado las sedes la policía alemana, salió en alguna noticia ^^

y andan quejándose madre mía.













juicyfields.io abuse







www.juicyfields.ag


----------



## Noctis (27 Ago 2022)

Os recomiendo el canal de Youtube de Davidoski del foro de estafas.



https://www.youtube.com/user/davidoski001



Y alli tiene videos de JuicyFields y recomienda denunciar aunque sea en la policia. Luego recomienda si os lo podéis permitir, gastar 150€ en un abogado en denuncia conjunta y recomienda uno de su confianza. Por si estais interesados

Aquí explica un poco más 



Los abogados









Abogados en Tenerife - Lytaeveteres Cláusula suelo Testamentos Herencias


Lytaeveteres, sus Abogados en Tenerife donde le ayudaremos sea cual sea su necesidad: Cláusula suelo, Testamentos y Herencias, Procedimientos Judiciales.




www.lytaeveteres.com





El Telegram de afectados









Join group chat on Telegram







t.me





Por intentar recuperar el dinero que no quede, esta gente tambien busca demandar a las personas que lo publicitaban en foros y ponían su link de referidos.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

La lucha "fraticida" entre abogados y seguidores, casi parece hinchas de equipo de fútbol, no tiene pérdida.

- Primero se atacan entre ellos por los precios / porcentajes de éxito a cobrar o credibilidad;
- luego salen anunciados unos cuantos en la web oficial (zaballos,....) junto con abogados de otros países, 
- ahora solo sale uno de ellos (que no salía antes) 
- los que salían antes y estaban siendo publicitados y ahora no, atacan al tal Iván.

Esto es una carrera y el que primero obtenga resultados es el que se lleva el premio.


----------



## Ernest77 (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La lucha "fraticida" entre abogados y seguidores, casi parece hinchas de equipo de fútbol, no tiene pérdida.
> 
> - Primero se atacan entre ellos por los precios / porcentajes de éxito a cobrar o credibilidad;
> - luego salen anunciados unos cuantos en la web oficial (zaballos,....) junto con abogados de otros países,
> ...




Bueno precisar:

-El que atacaba era Unay (70€+8%). Zeballos y el resto tienen precios mas elevados(120-150€ +10%). pueden bailar los %.

-Salió Zeballos y de otros países, no recuerdo que Esteban lo promocionasen ahí. Y precisar que en la web de el grupo de AG que son los que pasaron pasaportes etc

-Ahora solo sale el que desde el principio es el único "abogadoafectado" que dijo perdió 30K en PONZIFIELDS. que es el que dice haber cobrado, que con las cuentas bloqueadas entiendo que ha cobrado en crypto y habrá podido trazar de donde llega el dinero y cuanto hay, a ver si lo cuenta.

-No atacan a Unay atacan su marketing agresivo, generando "lotes" de 400 afectados y subiendo los precios conforme pasan los meses.,.. ya no son 70€ son 120€ así que sus criticas iniciales deberían ser invalidadas xD 

Y todo ello con el argumento de que es el único abogado que ha recuperado dinero, pero nadie ha podido verificar, es raro cuanto menos.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Ago 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> No me conoce de nada y ya me pone de responsable de JF porque, cuando funcionaba, ponía capturas de mi cobros, *como tantos otros*.
> 
> Pues ya puede ir yendo a todos los foros y recopilando "nicks" de usuarios que ponían capturas de cobros, o decían que habían cobrado.
> 
> ...



Como te quiera encontrar alguien me voy a reir con esa foto.


----------



## bralmu (27 Ago 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> recomienda si os lo podéis permitir, gastar 150€ en un abogado en denuncia conjunta y recomienda uno de su confianza. Por si estais interesados



Yo recomiendo que denuncieis pero que no os gastéis más dinero. No dejéis que os terminen de desplumar los abogados con falsas promesas.

Tan difícil es de entender cómo funciona un ponzi?
Aquí tenéis un ejemplo muy claro. @Pilar84 dice que le han robado 500€, PERO antes de eso había sacado 30.000€ de beneficios. Es decir, Pilar le ha robado 30.000€ a otros himbersores. Cómo cojones váis a recuperar los 30.000€ si Pilar no los devuelve? Váis a reclamar dinero a Pilar, a vosotros mismos, a cada participante del ponzi?

En las cuentas congeladas de chipre habrá la calderilla de la caja de ese día. El ratio de caja:deuda podría ser de 1:100 tranquilamente.

La denuncia es para meter a gente en la cárcel, y eso con mucha suerte. Recuperar váis a recuperar un cupón descuento del carrefour, en 2026.


----------



## alexdevigo (27 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Como te quiera encontrar alguien me voy a reir con esa foto.



Tengo también para Coimbra. Si el de Coimbra sale bien, no hay aplazamiento o cancelación, vendo la de BCN.


----------



## crocodile (31 Ago 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Cuanto mas se sabe del trato del abogado peor suena....
> 
> resumen del mismo :
> 
> ...



Es que ese "abogado" debe ser investigado.


----------



## Noctis (1 Sep 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Yo recomiendo que denuncieis pero que no os gastéis más dinero. No dejéis que os terminen de desplumar los abogados con falsas promesas.
> 
> Tan difícil es de entender cómo funciona un ponzi?
> Aquí tenéis un ejemplo muy claro. @Pilar84 dice que le han robado 500€, PERO antes de eso había sacado 30.000€ de beneficios. Es decir, Pilar le ha robado 30.000€ a otros himbersores. Cómo cojones váis a recuperar los 30.000€ si Pilar no los devuelve? Váis a reclamar dinero a Pilar, a vosotros mismos, a cada participante del ponzi?
> ...



Lo que comentan es que los ponzeros, los de arriba se habrán quedado dinero y que al ser un % bajísimo la gente que les denuncia la cantidad a devolver es casi irrisoria y por eso les compensa devolver a los denunciantes por el tema de bajar penas y no poder volver a ser condenados 2 veces por el mismo delito. Que ya digo que desconozco como va, pero es lo que dicen.


----------



## alexdevigo (1 Sep 2022)

Sobre la posible impunidad y si resulta "rentable" para JF pactar con quienes denuncien, tengo un apunte.

Si había *100000 *"inversores", a lo mejor solo denuncian *10.000, un 10% del total, *porque al resto no les compensan por tener cantidades simbólicas pero precisamente son esos 10.000 los que tenían cantidades más altas, a lo mejor un *60-70% del capital*. ¿Alguien cree que ese era el plan inicial? ¿Estafar y pactar únicamente con los que denunciasen judicialmente y a lo mejor conseguir un 30-40% impunemente?

Por otro tema, por supuesto que lo ideal es que todo el mundo denuncie, pero considero que las condenas *no van en función del número de personas estafadas *(excepto si es un agravante). Me refiero, si estafo a 10000 no creo que tenga más condena que si estafo a 9999.

*En cualquier caso hay gente de sobra y de diferentes países *que va a ir hasta el final con este tema por lo que en ningún caso nadie debería pensar que van a ir conseguir pactar con el 100% de la gente y que va a haber acuerdos para todos. Incluso aunque recuperasen el dinero habría alguno que denunciaría por tener su dinero "retenido".

Estamos en septiembre, a ver que nuevos episodios nos da esta telenovela.

Pd. Los abogados que aparecían en antes en la página principal siguen apareciendo en la página

https://juicyfields.io/site/updates

Germany:
https://qlp.builders
https://www.ligant.de
Anlegerschutz ++ Anwalt, Fachanwalt Rechtsanwaltskanzlei ++ Anlegerschutz Anwalt ++ Fachanwalt Anlegerschutz

Spain:
https://www.asociacionafectadosjuicyfields.com
Zaballos Abogados Madrid. Cuestión de confianza - Emilia Zaballos
https://aranguezabogados.com - TV CRIME
https://preicojuridicos.com/files/DENUNCIA-JUICY-FIELDS.pdf

International:
https://juicyfieldscase.com - Lars Olofsson


Offtopic.
@Ernest77 Pibank ha subido el depósito al 1,2% a un año. Creo que voy a quedarme con opciones más aburridas y convencionales.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Sep 2022)

El fraude de JuicyFields genera nuevas estafas secundarias a su sombra


Han aparecido páginas webs que copian el modelo de JuicyFields con otros nombres y falsos abogados que tratan de estafar a las víctimas.




canamo.net


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Bueno precisar:
> 
> -El que atacaba era Unay (70€+8%). Zeballos y el resto tienen precios mas elevados(120-150€ +10%). pueden bailar los %.
> 
> ...



Bueno ahora sabemos, que los que colaboran con el abogado Unay tienen ventajas económicas frente al resto de afectados... o0

Cada día funciona mas como un ponzi xD 





Y al parecer también cobran de los primeros sus "secuaces"





El "señor" Juicyfields Refound les llamo la atención, 






Borraron todo rastro de la conversación cual ponzi.






Que os parece Peña!?


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Sep 2022)

Parece el Sálvame. Aún así en casi todos los grupos de WhatsApp se sigue esa dinámica, todos muy amiguitos al principio y luego vienen los subgrupos, amiguitos, envidias varias...

En fin, aquí lo que importa son los dineros, se llame como se llame el abogado. Como si hay que contratar al tal Lars.

Pero vamos, sigo igual de escéptico. 

@Ernest77 , con el corazón en la mano, ¿Crees que existe alguna mínima posibilidad de recuperación de dinero?


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Parece el Sálvame. Aún así en casi todos los grupos de WhatsApp se sigue esa dinámica, todos muy amiguitos al principio y luego vienen los subgrupos, amiguitos, envidias varias...
> 
> En fin, aquí lo que importa son los dineros, se llame como se llame el abogado. Como si hay que contratar al tal Lars.
> 
> ...



Si pero con apego a la ley, que paguen las empresas responsables de la publicidad que hacia real el ponzi, que paguen webmasters , ferias, que paguen los responsables en definitiva, dejar a la justicia que haga su trabajo.

Los supuestos acuerdos extrajudiciales con "trabajadores" que pagan a cuatro de buena fe, que encima estos son los ayudantes del "abogado" y que al trazar encuentran una wallet con 2 millones, (palabras del que creo el grupo)

No es serio y me da que así no van a recuperar una decima parte.


Ya te dije en su dia mejor te iba en el Piabank Guarren NO se invierte POR LAS RISAS, espero que esta hayas aprendido para 10 vidas, y dejes de jugar con el dinero que tanto te cuesta conseguir, Denuncia Alex! (Con Esteban) es el abogado mas serio y capaz de cuantos veo en este ponzi.









Abogados en Tenerife - Lytaeveteres Cláusula suelo Testamentos Herencias


Lytaeveteres, sus Abogados en Tenerife donde le ayudaremos sea cual sea su necesidad: Cláusula suelo, Testamentos y Herencias, Procedimientos Judiciales.




www.lytaeveteres.com


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Si pero con apego a la ley, que paguen las empresas responsables de la publicidad que hacia real el ponzi, que paguen webmasters , ferias, que paguen los responsables en definitiva, dejar a la justicia que haga su trabajo.
> 
> Los supuestos acuerdos extrajudiciales con "trabajadores" que pagan a cuatro de buena fe, que encima estos son los ayudantes del "abogado" y que al trazar encuentran una wallet con 2 millones, (palabras del que creo el grupo)
> 
> ...



Como aprendizaje ha sido un poco caro, pero es como todo en la vida. Ensayo y error (negocios, parejas...).

Si este tema lleva años y sin una garantía cierta de recuperación, me sale más a cuenta pasar página.

El dinero no me cuesta tanto ganarlo, por eso me meto en estos fregados, de forma controlada. 

Orangebank ya ha subido la cuenta remunerada al 0,7, vienen buenos tiempos para los depositantes.

Buen finde.


----------



## alexdevigo (2 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Si pero con apego a la ley, que paguen las empresas responsables de la publicidad que hacia real el ponzi, que paguen webmasters , ferias, que paguen los responsables en definitiva, dejar a la justicia que haga su trabajo.
> 
> Los supuestos acuerdos extrajudiciales con "trabajadores" que pagan a cuatro de buena fe, que encima estos son los ayudantes del "abogado" y que al trazar encuentran una wallet con 2 millones, (palabras del que creo el grupo)
> 
> ...



Como aprendizaje ha sido un poco caro, pero es como todo en la vida. Ensayo y error (negocios, parejas...).

Si este tema lleva años y sin una garantía cierta de recuperación, me sale más a cuenta pasar página.

El dinero no me cuesta tanto ganarlo, por eso me meto en estos fregados, de forma controlada. 

Orangebank ya ha subido la cuenta remunerada al 0,7, vienen buenos tiempos para los depositantes.

Buen finde.


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Sep 2022)

El abogado acuerda lo de sus clientes porque quiere y le da la gana ! el nivel maribel!


----------



## crocodile (3 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> La lucha "fraticida" entre abogados y seguidores, casi parece hinchas de equipo de fútbol, no tiene pérdida.
> 
> - Primero se atacan entre ellos por los precios / porcentajes de éxito a cobrar o credibilidad;
> - luego salen anunciados unos cuantos en la web oficial (zaballos,....) junto con abogados de otros países,
> ...



El tal abogado Iván Unay Alonso está haciendo como mínimo presunta actividad, dudosa.
Se ha apropiado de 22 canales de Telegram para promocionarse y que la gente se vaya con el.
Aparece en la web de juicyfields (a saber quién lleva la página ahora) como parte del equipo del ponzi para devolver el dinero.
Insiste en que algunos de sus clientes han recuperado el dinero sin prueba alguna de ello, todo para ganar clientes.
En sus grupos banea a todo el que pone en duda su actuación 
Etc etc
Así que repito, como mínimo actitud presuntamente dudosa de este "abogado"


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Como aprendizaje ha sido un poco caro



Precognición: Definición.

Y aún no lo verá.

Pregunta: ¿A cuánto esta la leche?
Respuesta: Martes por la tarde.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El tal abogado Iván Unay Alonso está haciendo como mínimo presunta actividad, dudosa.
> Se ha apropiado de 22 canales de Telegram para promocionarse y que la gente se vaya con el.
> Aparece en la web de juicyfields (a saber quién lleva la página ahora) como parte del equipo del ponzi para devolver el dinero.
> Insiste en que algunos de sus clientes han recuperado el dinero sin prueba alguna de ello, todo para ganar clientes.
> ...



Las tácticas comerciales de todos los abogados me parecen bastante burdas, dado que en Derecho está casi todo escrito y tampoco es que vayan a ser muy imaginativos. 

Por otra parte desconocemos, yo al menos, el número de litigantes de otros países, así que de haber activos a liquidar, es imposible saber si va a haber un resultado positivo. Y del plazo para obtener resultados, ni hablamos. 

Los otros abogados siguen saliendo en la web pero no en la página principal, sino en esta

https://juicyfields.io/site/updates


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Precognición: Definición.
> 
> Y aún no lo verá.
> 
> ...



Habré palmado pasta pero la sonrisa que me saca este hilo y tus intervenciones me lo están compensando.

Pd. Estás bajando el ritmo, así no llegas a los 25000 mensajes a 31 de diciembre. Te animo a continuar en la misma línea.
Pd. 2. Perdón por no tener solo 10k en cash, ya sabes que me he vuelto prudente de repente y necesito algo más de colchón para dormir bien por las noches. Pero vamos, que no soy el único.

Los depósitos de hogares y empresas españoles crecen en julio un 5,4%


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Sep 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Puedo ir a más festivales que tú, porque en Vigo que yo sepa, se cuentan con cuentagotas. Mañana *cojemos* el avión para ir a Ibiza al F*** me I’m Famous en Ushuaia, con David Guetta y de paso estaremos hasta mediados de septiembre disfrutando de la maravillosa isla. Tú has salido alguna vez de tu *chavolo*?



El verbo *coger* se escribe con *g*, y *chabolo* se escribe con *b*, asnoburro.


----------



## Ernest77 (3 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Las tácticas comerciales de todos los abogados me parecen bastante burdas, dado que en Derecho está casi todo escrito y tampoco es que vayan a ser muy imaginativos.
> 
> Por otra parte desconocemos, yo al menos, el número de litigantes de otros países, así que de haber activos a liquidar, es imposible saber si va a haber un resultado positivo. Y del plazo para obtener resultados, ni hablamos.
> 
> ...




Lo de meter a "todos" en el mismo saco... sobra.
Las tácticas de unos abogados a otros difieren bastante, o ¿es lo mismo pactar extrajudicialmente con un ponzi.?

si ya han cobrado dinero del PONZI.(dinero robado podría ser el tuyo Guarren.) para alguno de sus "representados" casualmente uno al menos de los que le llevan los grupillos de telegram.

entiendo que no están siguiendo las mismas hojas de ruta =)


Guarren! que hay un porrón de empresas, que fueron colaboradores necesarios y se lucraron con el dinero robado por PONZIFIELDS.

Ergo si va ha haber fondos! no se si para todos pero echa cuenta que Sabores purpura tiene unas instalaciones que valen dinero...y como este el resto.

Colombia exige seguros de responsabilidad civil bastante altos, a este tipo de empresas... entiendo que Portugal también, además recibió fondos europeos. Por lo que tiene que tener las cuentas saneadas ^^


que entiendo esos seguros cubrirán parte de esto.... 

Y por no hablar de el fondo de inversión de suiza...que tiene dinero.

mas lo bloqueado mas lo que hayan escondido que les encuentren, siguiendo tu aritmética, si solo denuncian un pequeño porcentaje, igual recuperáis hasta daños y prejuicios. 

eso si espérate unos añitos. 

Y denuncia! 

como acabes en el reponzi me parto la polla Guarren! xD


----------



## crocodile (3 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Las tácticas comerciales de todos los abogados me parecen bastante burdas, dado que en Derecho está casi todo escrito y tampoco es que vayan a ser muy imaginativos.
> 
> Por otra parte desconocemos, yo al menos, el número de litigantes de otros países, así que de haber activos a liquidar, es imposible saber si va a haber un resultado positivo. Y del plazo para obtener resultados, ni hablamos.
> 
> ...



Es un orgullo que mi abogado no esté en la página de los ladrones, otro motivo mas para saber que he acertado.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El verbo *coger* se escribe con *g*, y *chabolo* se escribe con *b*, asnoburro.




]
Eres un grande.


----------



## alexdevigo (3 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Lo de meter a "todos" en el mismo saco... sobra.
> Las tácticas de unos abogados a otros difieren bastante, o ¿es lo mismo pactar extrajudicialmente con un ponzi.?
> 
> si ya han cobrado dinero del PONZI.(dinero robado podría ser el tuyo Guarren.) para alguno de sus "representados" casualmente uno al menos de los que le llevan los grupillos de telegram.
> ...



A ver, ¿con quién van a pactar?
Porque yo lo que veo es que nadie se hace cargo. ¿Los fundadores originales? ¿Los Luxburg esos?
¿Pactar no implicaría por su parte una asunción de responsabilidad?
Si ellos tienen el convencimiento de no haber hecho nada malo, ¿por que van a poner de su pasta? ¡Cuanto altruismo!
¿Al final dirán que no fue estafa y que simplemente se les fue de las manos?

Como telenovela no está nada mal. Todavía veo mucha niebla y hasta que se aclare un poco no sé por donde voy a tirar.

Cuando JF funcionaba decías que todo era humo, y ahora dices que hay activos para devolver a la gente, aclárate macho.

Excepto los 10 millones embargados/bloqueados por la fiscalía de Berlín, no hay ninguna cuantificación de los activos (participaciones en otras empresas, derechos de cobro,...) que diga que vamos a tener algo decente que recuperar. ¿10M entre 10000 denunciantes? Toca a 1000 pavos. Eso no es dinero.

Y otro tema es como se reparte lo que vaya a haber, ¿cobrará lo mismo el que metió 1000 que el que metió 10000?

Un hermano mío estuvo en juicio por la* cláusula suelo,* otro con la *salida a Bolsa de Bankia*, supongo que me toca recoger la tradición familiar jajaja.

Venga, ánimo @Ernest77, quedan 27 días para terminar el trimestre y pagar lo que toca a la AEAT (modelo 130 y 303 si haces el IVA), menos mal que tengo los 10k reglamentarios de @FeministoDeIzquierdas para no quedarme a cero. 

Pd. Mejor que no se metan a las compañías de seguros en esto, ¿no ves que lo del Prestige no lo han pagado aún después de casi 20 años?


----------



## Ernest77 (3 Sep 2022)

Preguntas acertadas, conocimiento previo.


Según los currelas telegrameros del "abogado" están hablando y pactando con los "trabajadores" que después del pago que recibió o están recibiendo en cryptos... pudieron rastrear "por lo menos vieron 2M en una wallet" 

que ya es raro que los "currelas" puedan apalancar 2M menudo descontrol de "empresa" ^^

"pactar" extrajudicialmente la verdad que no tengo claro como y en que términos se puede realizar pero espero que los demás abogados anden pendientes....

pero estafa ha sido desde el minuto uno, esos rendimientos no los daba el cannabis =)

Cuando JF "funcionaba" NO cuando JF te PAGABA! Y TU DECIAS QUE FUNCIONABA! QUE ESE MERO ECHO ERA SUFICIENTE PARA INVERTIR EN EL PONZI! no me seas Guarren a estas alturas.

JF nunca NUNCA! ha podido generar rendimiento similar a lo que ha pagado ni aunque hubiese tenido las plantas que cada uno comprabais.

amigo no existe tal mercado!! 

aurora una de las grandes, hace 40M trimestre!! 

después de palmar 10 años. 

JF FUE UN PONZI DESDE EL MINUTO 1. 


500.000 usuarios ^^


Los activos son los inmuebles de esas empresas que han sido colaboradores necesarios para este ponzi Guarren!!

NO DE JF! desde febrero os dije que esto perjudicaría a las licenciatarias...pero os daba igual creo recordar que dijiste algo así como " si hacen algo mal ellas sabrán, si pierden las licencias no es mi problema." Y si no fuiste tu, fue tu alter ego hoy desaparecido por Giza.

pero ese dinero no era previo de JF esas empresas si se habían constituido de manera legitima, quiero pensar.

entonces cuantos son los "muertos" de PONZIFIELDS podemos hacer un listado para ver cuantos de sus "socios" acaban perdiendo las licencias =)

eso es quitar competencia lo demás tontearías. ^^


a esos 10M súmale lo que les encuentren cuando la policía levante la liebre =)

Que todo sea por la tradición y no por las risas Guarren.



Gracias por el recordatorio ^^
A morir al palo tío. ya sabes.

No se que lo valoren los abogados, yo los tendría en la mira, entiendo que el del seguro con el que pleiteara luego es con su cliente no?
los afectados cobraran hasta donde cubra el seguro, pero eso tío que de estas cosa que hablen los abogados, que yo soy un iletrado =*


Y si, solo falta que aparezca Alejandro Jose montado en yegua, cantándole las 13 a la Tia Jaimita por un desamor. 

Mare meva. 

Y NETFLIX GASTANDO EN GUIONISTAS....


----------



## crocodile (4 Sep 2022)

No hay que olvidar al banco chipriota ISX PAY , se le esta investigando por colaboración en blanqueo, si eso va a algún lado y dado que el banco a su vez es propiedad de una .multinacional australiana habría dinero para pagar a los denunciantes.
Veremos.


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Sep 2022)

40.000 españoles atrapados en el timo de la marihuana: "Pedí un préstamo de 50.000 euros, ¿alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?"


En septiembre de 2021, los inversores españoles y latinos de Juicy Fields crearon un grupo de Telegram que hoy tiene casi 6.000 miembros. Compartían en él sus experiencias en un...




www.elmundo.es





No pago panfletos, alguien puede pasar capturas?


----------



## Otrodeverde (4 Sep 2022)

*40.000 españoles atrapados en el timo de la marihuana: "Pedí un préstamo de 50.000 euros, ¿alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?"*

En septiembre de 2021, los inversores españoles y latinos de *Juicy Fields* crearon un grupo de Telegram que hoy tiene casi 6.000 miembros. Compartían en él sus experiencias en un negocio que parecía redondo. La empresa, con sede en *Alemania* y ámbito de actuación mundial, les ofrecía cultivar por ellos marihuana para uso medicinal en países donde es legal.

Los inversores sólo tenían que pagar *50 euros por planta* y esperar los 108 días que se supone tardaba en crecer, ser cosechada, secada y empaquetada. A través de la web podían seguir la evolución de su siembra. Luego recibían un porcentaje de su venta en función de la producción obtenida: entre 45 y 55 gramos por planta, a 1,5 euros el gramo. Es decir, entre 67,5 y 82,5 euros, *del 35% al 65% de beneficio*.

Así hacía la cuenta de la lechera un miembro del chat: "Con una planta de 50 euros. Capital a final del primer año: 228 euros. Capital al final del segundo año: 1.046. capital al final del tercer año: 4.785. Capital al final del cuarto año: 21.891. Capital al final del quinto año: 78.244 euros".

Los _e-growers_ -"e-cultivadores", así se les denominaba- creían tener la gallina de los huevos de oro.

-Yo empecé con 600 euros y ahora llevo, entre los ingresos y otras inversiones, 300 plantas [*15.000 euros*] en cinco meses -contaba uno de ellos en Telegram.

-Es mi segunda cosecha. La primera fueron 2.000 euros de inversión y 1.000 de beneficio; y esta segunda, 4.500 y 2.250 de beneficio. Y ahora ya entra en juego mi chica, así que si todo va bien nos espera un 2022 lleno de alegría.

-Yo llegaré a 1.000 plantas en septiembre [50.000 euros].

-Hoy empiezo a cobrar de mi ciclo de 20 plantas semanales. Esta semana, 1.440 euros. Recojo los 440 de beneficios y vuelvo a comprar 20 plantas. Con esto, tendré *un sueldo mensual de unos 1.800/2.000 euros*.



> Cada planta costaba 50 euros y en 108 días, tras el supuesto cultivo, te devolvían hasta 80



Los inversores daban credibilidad al negocio porque llevaba funcionando desde 2017 sin incidencias. Además, Juicy Fields colgaba en sus redes sociales imágenes de invernaderos de marihuana presididos por una pancarta con el nombre de la empresa. O fotografías de *lamborghinis *con "Juicy Fields" serigrafiado en el capó aparcados a las puertas de la feria Spannabis, celebrada en marzo pasado en *Cornellá de Llobregat (Barcelona)*.

En el canal de Telegram se distribuía un vídeo de un trailer de Juicy Fields circulando por la AP-7, a la altura de Barcelona en dirección a *Lleida*. "Here we grow", se lee en grandes letras verdes en su lateral. A los _e-growers _españoles se les anunciaba la apertura de una *sede en Valencia*. Mostraban plantas secándose en sofisticadas instalaciones.

-Vaya pijadas hacen ahora para el secado. De toda la vida las hemos colgado boca abajo a oscuras y apañado -decía una inversor.

-Esto es a gran escala y hay que cumplir con los socios -le respondían.

-Está claro, pero se aplastan los cogollos.

-Mientras me paguen, como si los quieren secar con secador.

De vez en cuando, algún usuario manifestaba su desconfianza en el negocio.

-¿Y si es un *Ponzi [*una estafa piramidal]?

-Un Ponzi tan grande y con tanta publicidad en Europa y tanto capital metido siendo una empresa alemana te aseguro que no existe.

-Este mundo tiene mucho futuro y saben que si pillan muchas plantaciones se colocan arriba del negocio. Estoy más que seguro, porque trabajo en el sector, de que quedan más de siete años de crecimiento exponencial.





Juicy Fields distribuía imágenes de los supuestos cultivos. E. M.
Todo iba viento en popa pues hasta el pasado 11 de julio. Los inversores recibieron un email en el que *se les anunciaba una huelga* "a causa de diferencias entre la plantilla y la dirección". Por entonces, la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (*CNMV*) en España y la *Autoridad Federal de Supervisión Financiera *en Alemania ya habían alertado acerca de las actividades de Juicy Fields. Enseguida las redes sociales y el canal oficial de la empresa en Telegram desaparecieron. El 13 de julio los inversores dejaron de poder acceder a sus cuentas. Comenzaron a sospechar que quizás habían sido timados.

-Estoy intentado entrar en mi cuenta y no puedo. ¿Me podéis decir qué pasa? Estoy de vacaciones y hace tiempo que no me meto.

-Pues que se han largado con la pasta.

-Hola, pedí* un préstamo de 50.000*  [euros] y lo tengo dentro de la plataforma. ¿Alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?

-Aquí no hay ninguna empresa. Todo lo que aparecía era alquilado. Supuestas instalaciones de cultivo, fabulosas sedes por el mundo, magníficos _lambos _[lamborghinis] en las ferias. Todo humo, como la decoración de una peli barata de los 70. Lo único real eran las cuentas bancaria*s en paraísos fiscales* y las billeteras de las cryptos [se podía pagar con criptomonedas] donde fue a parar nuestra pasta.

Empiezan a hacer balance de las pérdidas.

-Yo perdí 600 euros, ¿y ustedes?

-1.950.

-Yo, 30.000, de los cuales 25.000 eran de mi bolsillo.

-Quien os habla tiene dentro de Juicy *120.000 euros*...



> "Esta semana, 440 de beneficios. Con esto tendré un sueldo de 1800/2.000 euros al mes", se jactaba un inversor



*Alejandro *-nombre supuesto- es uno de los inversores de Juicy Field, miembro también del citado chat de Telegram. Sentados en una terraza en el centro de *Madrid*, donde nos ha citado, nos muestra la última captura que tiene de su cuenta: *155 plantas, 7.750 euros*. Tiene 25 años y trabaja como camarero. «Son los ahorros de mi vida», dice. "Conocí Juicy Fields a través de un amigo. Él tenía dinero dentro y me enseñó lo que iba ganando. Investigué y vi que la empresa llevaba desde 2017. 'Si en cinco años no ha pasado nada no va a pasar ahora', pensé".

Alejandro es uno de los afectados que forma parte de la querella colectiva que la *Asociación de Afectados por Inversiones en Cultivos CBD*, creada y representada por la abogada *Emilia Zaballos*, ha presentado en la Audiencia Nacional. "A día de hoy tenemos personados 800 afectados pero seguimos sumando. Para el viernes [por el 2 de septiembre] llegaremos a 1.000", explica la letrada, quien calcula en 40.000 el número de afectados en toda España. A nivel mundial podrían alcanzar los 500.000. Al menos ése es el número de usuarios registrados en la plataforma, según la misma JuicyFields anunció en junio.



> Al menos 3.700 afectados han presentado varias querellas colectivas



A esta querella, que está pendiente de ser admitida a trámite, se han sumado 60 afectados que lleva un despacho asturiano y otros 170 que habían denunciado por su cuenta, denuncias que han sido recopiladas por la Udef, encargada de investigar el caso.

Y el *despacho Martínez-Blanco abogados* ha presentado otra querella colectiva, en este caso en nombre de 2.500 afectados, según explica *Norberto Martínez-Blanco*, responsable del mismo. En total, por tanto, los querellados superan los *3.700*. "El modelo de negocio es claramente un esquema Ponzi. El fundador inicial de Juicy Fields ya había estado involucrado en un sistema piramidal en *Reino Unido*", explica Martínez-Blanco. "Lo potente del sistema es que durante un tiempo ha funcionado dando lugar a un efecto llamada que ha hecho que durante un par de años, 2020 y 2021, crecieran los inversionistas. Yo creo que es una de las estafas más importantes de los últimos años".


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Sep 2022)

Otrodeverde dijo:


> *40.000 españoles atrapados en el timo de la marihuana: "Pedí un préstamo de 50.000 euros, ¿alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?"*
> 
> En septiembre de 2021, los inversores españoles y latinos de *Juicy Fields* crearon un grupo de Telegram que hoy tiene casi 6.000 miembros. Compartían en él sus experiencias en un negocio que parecía redondo. La empresa, con sede en *Alemania* y ámbito de actuación mundial, les ofrecía cultivar por ellos marihuana para uso medicinal en países donde es legal.
> 
> ...



Se agradece, muy amable =*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Se agradece, muy amable =*



Alejandro "nombre supuesto".


----------



## alexdevigo (4 Sep 2022)

Pedir un préstamo para invertir, plan sin fisuras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Pedir un préstamo para invertir, plan sin fisuras.



Promover una Ponzi y luego hacerse pasar por víctima, plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

Y así Peña,
es como suelen terminar los chiringuitos financieros y los ponzis!








No seáis como Guarren =*

NO SE INVIERTE POR LAS RISAS.
NI SE PROMUEVEN PONZIS.
GENERAN ESTRAGOS SOCIALES.
CURRAD BASTARDOS!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Y así Peña,
> es como suelen terminar los chiringuitos financieros y los ponzis!
> 
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me hace gracia es que algunos todavía no se han enterado de lo larga que es la mano de la ley. De hecho, tardarán incluso meses, sino años, en enterarse.

Recuerdo una estafa tipo Anway a la que la poli tardó mas de 5 años en llegar a los promotores. Eso si, cuando llegó fue brutal porque llevaban años recolectando pruebas.

¿Te imaginas pegarte 5 años sin saber que un dia viene la poli a llamar a tu puerta?


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

Con la tecnología algo que a durado 2 años espero que no cueste mas de 12 meses ^^
además me da a mi que estos no eran los ladrones mas avispados del barrio.
pero bueno.

Ojala encuentren hasta los bastoncillos de los oídos de los promotores.
Y se fundan a las empresas de cannabis que han permitido esto, a todas.

La verdad, ojala fuesen condenas ejemplarizantes, y que pringue hasta el ultimo mono.
a ver si dejan de salir listos de estos , a estafar al pequeño inversor, o a los chavales mas jóvenes.

Y se empieza a tomar parte desde el estado, en formar a los chavales desde jóvenes a detectar este tipo de mierdas que se encuentran,
y les joden los ahorros y las esperanzas.

Que menuda fiesta con las crypto pero ahora arruinados la mayoría.


Menuda puta sociedad se esta gestando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ojala encuentren hasta los bastoncillos de los oídos de los promotores.
> Y se fundan a las empresas de cannabis que han permitido esto, a todas.



En realidad el pescado ya se ha vendido, de hecho la venta empezó junto con este mismo hilo que abrí. Para entonces estaba todo bastante avanzado pero había que pegar las últimas puntillas, que los propios promotores han ido regalando.

Queda mucha tela que cortar, pero los patrones ya estan listos. Ahora es todo papeleo hasta que lleguen las órdenes y empiece la fiesta. Calcula meses, incluso años, pero incluso el juzgado ya ha admitido mucha tela.


----------



## alexdevigo (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Promover una Ponzi y luego hacerse pasar por víctima, plan sin fisuras.



A ver, aclárate. Primero decías que si JF se iba al guano, desaparecería cual rata y no escribiría en este hilo nunca más.
Espero que no te dediques al sector de la astrología.

Gracias por arrancarme una sonrisa diaria.

Pd. @FeministoDeIzquierdas veo que tu mayor defecto es tu modestia, como siempre. Además, deberías estar contento, al fin y al cabo escribiste esta perla, sin duda toda una declaración de intenciones. 

*"Yo no me metería en ninguna de esas mierdas, pero que los borregos pierdan dinero es siempre bueno para mi."*

Pd. 2. @Ernest77 Espero que la facturación te vaya igual de bien que a mí, para que luego digan que hay crisis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver, aclárate. Primero decías que si JF se iba al guano, desaparecería cual rata y no escribiría en este hilo nunca más.
> Espero que no te dediques al sector de la astrología.
> 
> Gracias por arrancarme una sonrisa diaria.



¿Y en qué me estoy equivocando?

Es que todavía no hemos terminado la parte de hacerte pasar por víctima.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver, aclárate. Primero decías que si JF se iba al guano, desaparecería cual rata y no escribiría en este hilo nunca más.
> Espero que no te dediques al sector de la astrología.
> 
> Gracias por arrancarme una sonrisa diaria.



¿No pillas ni las directas Guarren?



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Alejandro "nombre supuesto".



¿Más explicito que ese video?

El sujeto, se pincha veneno en vena, para poder "pasar" entre los zombies realmente infectados. Guarren!

Mientras toda la comunidad le observa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ¿No pillas ni las directas Guarren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No las pilla, porque todavía, a estas alturas, y a pesar de que lo he dicho tanto indirecta como diréctamente, aún no acaba de comprender el propósito de haber abierto éste hilo.

Simplemente no se lo puede creer (es mi teoria, igual me equivoco), porque si se lo creyera sería imposible que hubiera escrito una sola línea.

Es como si pillas a un cordero en medio del campo, pintas un sendero de rojo con carterles "al matadero", y el cordero vé el sendero, es capaz de comprender los carteles, y aun así sigue el sendero derechito y sin salirse.

Cuando me dijeron de abrir el hilo no creí que fuera a ser así, pero me dijeron que ésto es lo que iba a pasar, y efectívamente ha pasado.

Y todavía estamos en el primer tiempo, ojo.

PS: También me sorprende que no pille ni el video. Ya solo me falta contratar publicidad en el foro y ponerlo allí.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> A ver, aclárate. Primero decías que si JF se iba al guano, desaparecería cual rata y no escribiría en este hilo nunca más.
> Espero que no te dediques al sector de la astrología.
> 
> Gracias por arrancarme una sonrisa diaria.




La astrología , es de magufos, como lo de los ponzis ^^
no se si da para sector , quizás agregando todos los demás vende humos, se puede hacer carrera.
Y da para ser autónomo jajajajaj


Como este ponzi que ha usado una estrategia inaudita como lo de la "huelga" de trabajadores, los personajes modifican sus cualidades según conveniencia hay que resultar convincente, y si las cartas previas están supuestas, es demasiado descarado.

que sigas aquí no cambia que promovieses el ponzi no?

que no aparezca el egipcio, cumple con el papel que se te suponía a ti, entendiendo que es tu alter ego


Feministo +1 Guarren -19500

Y el otro en Guiza. 


Báilatelo Guarren, nunca se sabe cuando sera el ultimo ska!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> La astrología , es de magufos, como lo de los ponzis ^^
> no se si da para sector , quizás agregando todos los demás vende humos, se puede hacer carrera.
> Y da para ser autónomo jajajajaj
> 
> ...



Agárrame el cubata: Cuerda cabo sisal 34mm (3.4cm)

"Gran resistencia a tracción y roce"


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Agárrame el cubata: Cuerda cabo sisal 34mm (3.4cm)
> 
> "Gran resistencia a tracción y roce"



No bebo, pero allá que voy!




será de cáñamo o de marihuana?
igual nos dan un 33% más en 108 días, mas lo que la cuelgan.

además es biodegradable y apta para la poceria.

"seguridad en el nudo" IMPORTANTE.

Pd el egipcio podría respondernos a la primera pregunta^^ que pena que ya no este.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> No bebo, pero allá que voy!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179954
> 
> 
> ...



No esta mal, me ha gustado, pero no era ese el juego. Venga, tiro otra pista: En éste hilo uno lleva comprando de eso desde hace muchas páginas. A saber lo que hará con tanta cuerda.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No esta mal, me ha gustado, pero no era ese el juego. Venga, tiro otra pista: En éste hilo uno lleva comprando de eso desde hace muchas páginas. A saber lo que hará con tanta cuerda.



Tienes razon ya te he dicho que no bebia, pero ha sido gracioso si.

volvamos a nuestra senda.












¿Quién se ha llevado el dinero de JuicyFields? Los exsocios se acusan de estafar cientos de millones en cannabis


Un grupo de ciudadanos rusos y dos hermanos vinculados a la nobleza alemana se acusan mutuamente de haber hundido el negocio de inversión y desaparecer con el dinero de miles de inversores, muchos de ellos españoles




www.eldiario.es


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Tienes razon ya te he dicho que no bebia, pero ha sido gracioso si.
> 
> volvamos a nuestra senda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179974
> ...



BALLA, me preguntó quien fue poniendo AQUI, EN ÉSTE HILO, esos mismos movimientos y ese mismo vaciado CON MESES DE ANTELACIÓN.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> BALLA, me preguntó quien fue poniendo AQUI, EN ÉSTE HILO, esos mismos movimientos y ese mismo vaciado CON MESES DE ANTELACIÓN.



La BERDAD que ni p*** idea





Pd no me gustaría ser esa persona, seguro que ya le han hackeado el pc .!.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Sep 2022)

*












En qué consiste el timo de la marihuana que podría afectar a 40.000 españoles


La empresa Juicy Fields ha sido protagonista de una estafa piramidal que ha afectado a miles de personas, también en España, donde varios inversores han participado dando pequeñas cantidades de dinero por plantar cannabis de manera legal, con un beneficio del 65%.




www.20minutos.es






el reponzi,



*








https://juicyfields.io/




El que quiera perder 100 pavos y un año para ver si el ponzi que ha robado cientos de millones multiplica los panes y los peces, pues eso que se pille la biblia para andar entretenido en el camino .,...

Mare meva.

se podría considerar publicidad mas que información lo de 20minutos o será un articulo de publicidad




Es que no encuentro el nombre del escritor...

Espero que la policía les pregunte por el que ha pagado esta publicación, si ese es el caso.


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (6 Sep 2022)

"El timo de la marihuana" 

"Raúl también callo en la trampa"

"ha perdido 14.000€"

"hoy por hoy lo doy todo por perdido"











El 'timo de la marihuana', una estafa piramidal con unos 40.000 afectados: "Lo doy todo por perdido ya"


Víctimas han presentado una querrella conjunta contra la empresa de la estafa piramidal que afecta a unas 40.000 personas.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180089
> 
> 
> ...



El "supuesto" rembolso ^^

alguien se esta dejando los leuros en publicidad....










Así es la ''trama'' de inversión en marihuana que ha dejado sin ahorros a más de 40.000 españoles


La marihuana llegó al mercado de inversores españoles, pero como una "estafa" piramidal. La empresa neerlandesa cultivadora de cannabis, JuicyFields, prometió en 2021 a sus más de 40.000 inversores españoles, y a 120.000 inversores internacionales, grandes intereses. Sin embargo, en junio de...



www.eleconomista.es







el "supuesto " que genera Aranguez.

imaginaros que yo soy un abogado y además afectado que he perdido 30K....


"yo no puedo denunciar a nadie si me han pagado, seria un estafador."


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (7 Sep 2022)

*Vuelven a la carga.... YO NO SE SI ES LEGAL ESTA PUBLICIDAD. *
El colegio de abogados debería pegarle un tironcillo de orejas como poco.

*que ha "conseguido" un pago de 3.600€


la telenovela cafetera esta decayendo.

Si el pavo a conseguido ese dinero es porque las cuentas no están bloqueadas, o todavía tienen algunas de las que disponen crypto.

el abogado debería comunicarlo a las autoridades entiendo. ¿NO?*

¿Hay tiempos para estos acuerdos extra judiciales?, ¿hasta que se celebre el juicio?

¿no es encubrir a los estafadores?


*

*


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *Vuelven a la carga.... YO NO SE SI ES LEGAL ESTA PUBLICIDAD. *
> El colegio de abogados debería pegarle un tironcillo de orejas como poco.
> 
> *que ha "conseguido" un pago de 3.600€
> ...



Todo mentiras para captar clientes.


----------



## Ernest77 (7 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *Vuelven a la carga.... YO NO SE SI ES LEGAL ESTA PUBLICIDAD. *
> El colegio de abogados debería pegarle un tironcillo de orejas como poco.
> 
> *que ha "conseguido" un pago de 3.600€
> ...



Pues no iba yo muy desencaminado ^^


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



¿Plataforma de afectados? ¡No me jodas! Todavía pretenderán que les paguemos el pufo...


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Plataforma de afectados? ¡No me jodas! Todavía pretenderán que les paguemos el pufo...



Si no me equivoco hay 2, la de Aranguez, y la de Zeballos.

lo que esta segunda me da que la tenia montada por otras cosas, del "cbd" porque JF cbd poco....xD


cobraran... están metiendo al banco chipriota, ese fondos tiene ^^

Aranguez, "quiere" un 145% la inversión inicial mas el 45% de daños y prejuicios....


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco hay 2, la de Aranguez, y la de Zeballos.
> 
> lo que esta segunda me da que la tenia montada por otras cosas, del "cbd" porque JF cbd poco....xD
> 
> ...



Pues que lleven a juicio a los responsables, y si sacan algo, que se lo repartan, pero nada de dinero público.


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Sep 2022)

No te sigo, dinero publico? de que!? no creo que pillen un céntimo de dinero publico, quizás tengan que pagar a hacienda...que es lo contrario ^^

Pagaran con el dinero de las empresas de cannabis, con sus aseguradoras, con los bancos, ferias y demás cooperadores necesarios.
Más lo que les incauten a los bobotontos de PONZIFIELDS webmaster incluidos.

pero esto desde mis cortas entendederas.


----------



## Ernest77 (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## crocodile (14 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



Bueno, esto no ha pasado en arbistar, ganancias deportivas y demás , van más rápido que en esas estafas y tampoco en esas se pudieron bloquear cuentas, así que aunque difícil hay esperanzas de recuperar el dinero.


----------



## Ernest77 (15 Sep 2022)

Me huele a que los abogados están en modo caníbal, comen uno y cuentan tres.

Sea como fuere, buen trabajo!



Edit: Este que dice "Gran parte del dinero de los inversores" 




"Somos Egrowers, somos uno" Frase de autoayuda, con terminología JF "egrower"

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## crocodile (17 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Me huele a que los abogados están en modo caníbal, comen uno y cuentan tres.
> 
> Sea como fuere, buen trabajo!
> 
> ...



Ese miente más que habla, veremos si no se mete en problemas.


----------



## Ernest77 (17 Sep 2022)

*Feliz 4.20*

420 (cannabis) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## crocodile (17 Sep 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> *Feliz 4.20*
> 
> 420 (cannabis) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Ver archivo adjunto 1194234



Menudo pajaro el "abogado"


----------



## crocodile (19 Sep 2022)

El tal abogado Unay Alonso creo que se está metiendo en un jardín. Página de juicyfields.


----------



## Ernest77 (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (25 Sep 2022)

Este ponzi no para de sorprenderme












Más de 40.000 españoles habrían sido víctimas del "timo de la marihuana" de Juicy Fields


Se estima que más de 40.000 españoles han sido víctimas de Juicy Fields y el conocido como "timo de la marihuana".




hipertextual.com


----------



## Ernest77 (27 Sep 2022)

ESTO NO DEJA DE SORPRENDERME!

El de "Sabores Purpura" estuvo en la "expogrow" en la mesa de política, interviniendo en la ronda de preguntas, delante de representantes de podemos....y le dejan soltarse el moco... y haciéndose la vistima





hablan de Juicy fields, los de la mesa, de que esta en la AN,
y al parecer ha perdido dinero uno de el partido cannabico... o0






ya se le ve al tipo que es un vendedor de crece pelo, dice que ha demandado a Juicyfields... Hormigón armado!


----------



## crocodile (3 Oct 2022)

Se confirma al menos que la A.N. se hace competente en la estafa. Veremos.


----------



## crocodile (9 Oct 2022)

Parece ser que hay avances positivos en la investigación según me han informado, son confidenciales eso si pero la persona que me lo ha dicho tiene buenos contactos.
Esperemos tener buenas noticias a no mucho tardar.


----------



## Ernest77 (19 Oct 2022)

acompañadme en esta bonita historia =)


----------



## crocodile (20 Oct 2022)

El abogado Unay Alonso ha sido denunciado .

ÚLTIMA HORA una de las asociaciones principales de abogados en el caso ha denunciado al abogado UNAY ALONSO por su proceder y relación con Juicy Fields en la Audiencia Nacional , se filtrará el documento oficial de la denuncia en las próximas horas.


----------



## Ernest77 (20 Oct 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


Buenísima noticia, me alegro.

no era normal lo que estaba haciendo, espero que el LUBUNTU que fue el que creo el grupo de afectados, y el principal administrador también le caiga algo así nos cuente cuanto cobro....


y ha este del video por lo que dice también le ha llegado alguna citación o algo no?


----------



## crocodile (20 Oct 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> Buenísima noticia, me alegro.
> ...



Al que parece un pringao del video que ha sacado cientos de miles de euros a costa de la estafa se le está investigando si


----------



## Ernest77 (28 Oct 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El abogado Unay Alonso ha sido denunciado .
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA una de las asociaciones principales de abogados en el caso ha denunciado al abogado UNAY ALONSO por su proceder y relación con Juicy Fields en la Audiencia Nacional , se filtrará el documento oficial de la denuncia en las próximas horas.



Pues ya estaría. xD









Un abogado de 400 víctimas de la estafa del cannabis, acusado de tener vínculos con los responsables del fraude


La mayor asociación de afectados por el timo piramidal Juicy Fields acusa a uno de los letrados personados en la causa de estar compinchado con los estafadores




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Pilar84 (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ernest77 (4 Nov 2022)

Jodido Guarren, vemos que sigue con sus vicios "sanos"

a ver si algún día vuelve aunque sea para despedirse =*


Por cierto Guarren -15000€ o eso dice, y si denuncio con el Abogado que ha sido "investigado" igual es reponzeado o reponzeador ^^

Guarren, esperemos que si tienes ganas para salir, no te ira tan mal.

Un pato.

Y cuidado con las pirámides octaedros y de mas emprendimientos en los que acabas guiado por las risas.


----------



## Pilar84 (4 Nov 2022)

En Foroestafas advirtieron de la estafa hace más de dos años. Aquí empezamos en Febrero. Y Pol Pareja dice que fueron ellos? 







El vídeo tiene 8 meses de antigüedad.


----------



## crocodile (5 Nov 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250392
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250395
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250396



Joder.


----------



## crocodile (5 Nov 2022)

Unay Alonso no sé si tenía o no vinculos con la estafa pero lo que está claro es que ha mentido utilizando el argumento de que estaba en contacto con ellos y que se había empezado a devolver el dinero, todo ello para atraer clientes, no me extrañaría que alguno de esos clientes lo denuncie por falsedad.
Al final este asunto de Unay perjudica a la investigación que va por buen camino, vamos que se ha lucido el tal "abogado". Espero que como mínimo le caiga una suspensión aunque sea temporal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

alexdevigo dijo:


> Eres un grande.



*Estafa piramidal* tampoco está en el DRAE. 

Aviso: La palabra *estafa piramidal* no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Ya te dije que no tengo ni la EGB claro que pago asesorías, laboral y fiscal.



Ahora entiendo tus faltas de ortografía.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bueno pues he perdido muchísimo dinero por no hacer caso a los que aquí decían que iba a petar, ahora queda el largo camino o de la reclamación que sera muy difícil y lenta.
> 
> La culpa es solo mia por no ver lo evidente



Al menos tendrás el consuelo de que tus estafadores sean rusos y no otánicos.


----------



## Ernest77 (5 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ahora entiendo tus faltas de ortografía.



Y encima generación Z

=*


----------



## crocodile (6 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al menos tendrás el consuelo de que tus estafadores sean rusos y no otánicos.



Los estafadores rusos son testaferros, los verdaderos ladrones están en países Otan u occidentales.


----------



## Pilar84 (6 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al menos tendrás el consuelo de que tus estafadores sean rusos y no otánicos.



La palabra “otánico” no está en la DRAE. 

Nuestro corrector ortográfico inventándose palabras. Ver para creer.


----------



## Pilar84 (6 Nov 2022)

Factura de lo que tuvieron que pagar los padres de Guarren cuando nació. Ahora es calvo, divorciado con un hijo, con un sueldo de 1.300€ de funcivago (dedicado al corrector ortográfico), tenía 399 plantas que iba a cobrar el 22 de julio. Compró un Mercedes en el 2020, un clase A 200 de 2015 de segunda mano que venía de un renting y no sabe lo que es un OBD. Debe ser un tío muy nervioso, se come las uñas.





Adicto a la prostitución, no moja si no paga, y como es un rácano, ni paga ni moja. Habla mucho de “scorts”, a todas horas, pero no ha tocado una en su triste vida.

Y mucho más que podría contar y que dejaré para otro capítulo.


----------



## Ernest77 (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Nov 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



No se yo si el sueco este lograra algo, veremos.


----------



## Ernest77 (10 Nov 2022)

La AN ordena recabar la información de todos los juzgados sobre la presunta estafa de 'criptocannabis' de Juicy Fields


Confirma su competencia para investigar el asunto y nombra única actuante a la U...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Pilar84 (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pilar84 (18 Nov 2022)

Siguiendo con parte de la historia de Guarren “el desaparecido” (Manuel Marín también lo está).

Qué pasaría si alguien tuviese un amigo en un concesionario Mercedes y le pasasen un código de OBD?





A ver quién se atreve a montar en su coche. Por eso no liga…




Continuará…


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Nov 2022)

Esto ya esta en sus últimos actos, esperamos ver las detenciones pronto, miedo no parece que tengan....Mare meva.!


----------



## crocodile (22 Nov 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Esto ya esta en sus últimos actos, esperamos ver las detenciones pronto, miedo no parece que tengan....Mare meva.!



Yo no creo que esos payasos sean los estafadores originales aunque todo es posible.
A mi lo que me mosquea es que no haya ya detenidos y/o interrogados a fecha de hoy , con todas las pruebas y rastro que hay, yo mismo tengo pruebas para enterrar que se les he pasado a mí abogado, está muy bien lo de los vídeos de Zaballos pero a día de hoy y que yo sepa lo único que hay son 4.040.000 eur bloqueados en Chipre, con eso no hay ni para pipas la verdad.
Por otra parte me dicen que estos procesos tardan de 2 a 3 años pero claro eso será otros donde no hay tantas pruebas como en este.
Que la puñetera web de M no haya sido cerrada ya por la policía no demuestra mucho interés por las autoridades.
En fin veremos, yo a estas alturas y viendo el panorama me daría con un canto en los dientes si recupero la mitad de lo que me han robado.
Toca esperar.


----------



## crocodile (22 Nov 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Siguiendo con parte de la historia de Guarren “el desaparecido” (Manuel Marín también lo está).
> 
> Qué pasaría si alguien tuviese un amigo en un concesionario Mercedes y le pasasen un código de OBD?
> 
> ...



Yo por privado le pase los datos de mi abogado y me dijo que no iba a hacer nada, no lo comprendo pero allá cada cual.


----------



## Ernest77 (22 Nov 2022)

pues al socio de German en el cultivo de cáñamo industrial le han dejado bonito el piso xD


----------



## crocodile (22 Nov 2022)

Error


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2022)

No puedo participar mucho aqui por razones legales pero cuando pueda continuo.


----------



## Ernest77 (24 Nov 2022)

este canal esta subiendo los videos de Ponzi Fields.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2022)

Chincheta para este hilo


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> este canal esta subiendo los videos de Ponzi Fields.



Aquí está el canal con videos antiguos pero interesantes del ponzi.
Creo que servirán para la investigación.



https://youtube.com/@Greenworldmachine


----------



## Ernest77 (29 Nov 2022)

Juicy Fields Scam May Have Been Small Part Of A Much Larger Criminal Enterprise Says Lawyer As He Prepares To Make Evidence Public - BusinessCann


JUICY Fields has already been called the biggest scam in Europe for ‘many, many years’, and its impact on the world of cannabis and cryptocurrency has been such that a number of documentaries are understood to be exploring the case.




businesscann.com


----------



## crocodile (1 Dic 2022)

Ya deja entrar en la página , puedes ver el total de inversión más ganancias, obviamente no deja retirar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Dic 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> La palabra “otánico” no está en la DRAE.
> 
> Nuestro corrector ortográfico inventándose palabras. Ver para creer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252432











gilipollas | Diccionario de la lengua española


Definición RAE de «gilipollas» según el Diccionario de la lengua española: 1. adj. malson. Esp. Necio o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.




dle.rae.es


----------



## Ernest77 (2 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> gilipollas | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> Definición RAE de «gilipollas» según el Diccionario de la lengua española: 1. adj. malson. Esp. Necio o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> ...



Pero esta o no esta?

el profesor frustrado del foro, que se pega las tardes repasando las faltas ortográficas, con sorna y semanas de retraso...

se inventa palabras...


en el fondo es precioso =*

venga que es viernes, no te enfades


----------



## Pilar84 (3 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> gilipollas | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> Definición RAE de «gilipollas» según el Diccionario de la lengua española: 1. adj. malson. Esp. Necio o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Pero esta o no esta?











Significado de otánico por Alberto


Perteneciente o relativo a la OTAN (Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte), institución internacional de carácter político y militar




www.significadode.org





*otánico* 
Perteneciente o relativo a la OTAN (Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte), institución internacional de carácter político y militar

_"Los países otánicos intentan frenar las ambiciones expansionistas de Putin"_


----------



## Pilar84 (3 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Significado de otánico por Alberto
> 
> 
> Perteneciente o relativo a la OTAN (Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte), institución internacional de carácter político y militar
> ...



Ahora resulta que la RAE se llama Alberto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> Ahora resulta que la RAE se llama Alberto.



Ni que la RAE tuviera la exclusiva del uso del idioma, tonta botánica.


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ni que la RAE tuviera la exclusiva del uso del idioma, tonta botánica.



En el Jardín de Borrell, la exclusiva yo dudo que alguien la tenga... 

otánico... el corrector te ha jugado una mala pasada 

aunque la tercera acepción, conmigo casa que ni al pelo xD


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Dic 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> En el Jardín de Borrell, la exclusiva yo dudo que alguien la tenga...
> 
> otánico... el corrector te ha jugado una mala pasada
> 
> ...



Gracias por la intervención, pero el "error" ha sido deliberado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Dic 2022)

Me respondo a mí mismo: *botánica = (ro)bot + otánica*


----------



## Pilar84 (5 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> gilipollas | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> Definición RAE de «gilipollas» según el Diccionario de la lengua española: 1. adj. malson. Esp. Necio o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> ...





Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ni que la RAE tuviera la exclusiva del uso del idioma, tonta botánica.



‘Argumentos ad hominem’.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Dic 2022)

Pilar84 dijo:


> ‘Argumentos ad hominem’.



¿Acaso no te enseñaron que es de mala educación meterse en conversaciones ajenas?


----------



## Pilar84 (5 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Acaso no te enseñaron que es de mala educación meterse en conversaciones ajenas?








En serio, deja de insultar y de hacer el ridículo. ¿Acaso piensas que mis errores no fueron deliberados? Iluso.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

*TONTOKEN*


----------



## Ernest77 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


>



Menudo elemento el bielorruso.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Más sobre el estafador.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Bueno , señores, tras una reunión gracias a Cryptoera hemos podido preguntar al abogado de Zaballos, (yo no estoy con ellos) y para resumir la cosa a día de hoy no está nada fácil, lo veo negro y encima la A N. no es que este haciendo mucho precisamente, no tienen prisa.


----------



## Ernest77 (8 Dic 2022)

¿Como?¿eso dice también Esteban?

no me creo, que no hayan podido recoger información suficiente, para implicar y hacer pagar a muchísimas empresas y personas físicas!!!

dinero quedara poco...pero tiene que quedar un 10 20% del total estafado o que!!


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Ernest77 dijo:


> ¿Como?¿eso dice también Esteban?
> 
> no me creo, que no hayan podido recoger información suficiente, para implicar y hacer pagar a muchísimas empresas y personas físicas!!!
> 
> dinero quedara poco...pero tiene que quedar un 10 20% del total estafado o que!!



Te informo, a día de hoy no se ha cerrado la web aunque se haya pedido por Zaballos, Esteban dice que puede ser que no quieran cerrarla para ver si pueden pillarlos en algo, no hay ni detenidos ni interrogados en España de los 70 y pico denunciados pero es que a nivel internacional la cosa está igual.
Y encima el de Zaballos dice que fueron muy rápidos para bloquear la cuenta de Chipre (donde quedan 4 duros) pero solo han pedido bloquear carteras de cryptos hace 2 semanas cuando se pidió hace más de 3 meses.
No tienen prisa.
Por su parte Esteban se limita a decir en su grupo que no hay novedades.
Así que de momento no se ve nada positivo.
Esperemos que en próximos meses esto cambie.


----------



## toniguada (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alarma aérea en la capital de Crimea Simferopol, se reportan ataques ucranianos, sistemas de defensa aérea trabajando.
> 
> Sistemas de defensa aérea elaborados en el área de Simferopol.
> Las autoridades de Crimea informaron que todos los servicios funcionan con normalidad. Un poco más adelante darán información oficial.
> ...



Buff anda borra


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Bueno señores, después de estar investigando y pasando información desde hace meses aquí no se mueve nada, ni un interrogado, si bien la cuenta de Chipre se bloqueo hace ya 4 meses las carteras frías solo se ha solicitado su bloqueo hace 2 semanas , resumiendo aquí ni la A.N. ni los abogados están haciendo una M.
Ni siquiera una persona que ayudó a la policía a trazar las carteras ha sido llamado a declarar según el mismo me ha dicho. Alucinante.
Que la situación puede cambiar?, Pues claro pero a fecha de hoy es lo que hay.
Mi impresión una vez más es que no vamos a ver un duro.
Espero equivocarme lógicamente pero es lo que hay a día de hoy.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Estoy casi seguro que si los estafadores no cierran la página es porque van a volver, por supuesto será una reestafa o caramelo envenenado.

Si es así mucha gente volverá a caer, yo no desde luego, ya he tenido bastante.

Y las autoridades no sé a que esperan para cerrar la p. Web. Lo dicho no hacen ni lo mínimo.


----------



## Ernest77 (12 Dic 2022)

El fraude de la marihuana que atrapó a unas 40.000 personas en España


El caso de Juicy Fields avanza en la Audiencia Nacional, que ha ordenado el bloqueo de cuentas bancarias




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bueno señores, después de estar investigando y pasando información desde hace meses aquí no se mueve nada, ni un interrogado, si bien la cuenta de Chipre se bloqueo hace ya 4 meses las carteras frías solo se ha solicitado su bloqueo hace 2 semanas , resumiendo aquí ni la A.N. ni los abogados están haciendo una M.
> Ni siquiera una persona que ayudó a la policía a trazar las carteras ha sido llamado a declarar según el mismo me ha dicho. Alucinante.
> Que la situación puede cambiar?, Pues claro pero a fecha de hoy es lo que hay.
> Mi impresión una vez más es que no vamos a ver un duro.
> *Espero equivocarme *lógicamente pero es lo que hay a día de hoy.



Te equivocas y de largo.

Se estan moviendo muchísimas cosas, y hay bastantes interrogaciones, pero el trabajo policial es lento.

A los promotores de españa les quedan aun meses hasta que les llegue lo gordo.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te equivocas y de largo.
> 
> Se estan moviendo muchísimas cosas, y hay bastantes interrogaciones, pero el trabajo policial es lento.
> 
> A los promotores de españa les quedan aun meses hasta que les llegue lo gordo.



Pues hoy mismo Aranguez ha dicho en su directo que la A.N. va lenta de c.
Ni un interrogado, ni un detenido, la web abierta , los tíos haciendo videos muy tranquilos, no parece que nadie los persiga,
Las carteras se ha ordenado su bloqueo hace sólo 2 semanas, cierto es que la cuenta de ISX pay en Chipre fue bloqueada en agosto pero ahí solo quedan 4 millones.

El informe de la UDEF de agosto tenía importantes peticiones al juez.

No se si hay un segundo informe como se ha dicho pero si es asi los abogados aun no lo tienen.

Pero que si usted es optimista me alegro, por mi interes personal ojala sea como dice pero mi informacion no es esa.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Aquí video de Aranguez, no hace falta ser muy listo para ver que no se esta avanzando una M.
Digo yo que algo sabrá el que está personado en la A.N.


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

La página ya vuelve a ESTAFAR, nuevas plantas y todo, eso sí con el dinero ROBADO no puedes hacer nada , ni sacarlo ni invertir.
Hacen lo que quieren y nadie hace nada, se sienten impunes. 
"Justisssssssssssia" española.


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

Al menos en otras estafas como arbistar no intentaron reestafar pero aquí se ríen de los estafados y encima vuelven a robar, no hay problema.


----------



## Pilar84 (17 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La página ya vuelve a ESTAFAR, nuevas plantas y todo, eso sí con el dinero ROBADO no puedes hacer nada , ni sacarlo ni invertir.
> Hacen lo que quieren y nadie hace nada, se sienten impunes.
> "Justisssssssssssia" española.



A mí me salían en la cesta 18 plantas que había puesto en ella hace meses para saber el número de cuenta.

Ahora sólo puedes pagar en bitcoin, ethereum y tether.

Lo curioso es el apartado REFOUNDS, en donde dicen que a 52 personas les han devuelto 250k+.

Ponen capturas de emails con los supuestos personajes que han recibido el dinero. Hay uno en español. Menudo circo. ¡Pasen y vean!




Reciban el PODER!




¿Nuestro Guarren ya estará “imbirtiendo”?


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Han puesto 12 modalidades de plantas para estafar .
Por cierto con bastante menos ganancia que las de antes, será para darles mayor credibilidad.     .
La página sigue abierta, los ladrones siguen riéndose y estafando y aquí ni Dios hace nada.
Todo en orden.


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Nuevo email.

Se siguen riendo 

Se nota que la "justisssssssssia" los tiene contra las cuerdas.             

¡Queridos amigos!

Nosotros, JuicyFields DAO de miembros semilla, voluntarios y un grupo de apoyo de emergencia, hemos decidido relanzar la plataforma de crecimiento colectivo con socios confiables en nombre de salvar el movimiento y resolver el problema urgente y más apremiante de los reembolsos a los usuarios que participaron en la plataforma antes. fue suspendido.

Con esta carta, notificamos a todos los miembros del programa webmaster que:
— El programa vuelve a estar activo
— Todos los términos y condiciones siguen siendo los mismos
— Todos los equipos de webmasters y embajadores permanecen activos y funcionan como de costumbre, con todos los resultados logrados intactos.

Actualmente, puede ver la acumulación de recompensas en el Saldo de ganancias en el caso de las compras de sus amigos. El retiro mínimo es, como antes, 10 EUR. La dirección de soporte para webmasters también es activewebmasters@juicyfields.io y lo ayudará en cualquier relación y esfuerzo.

¡Regresamos, reconstruimos la plataforma y llevamos el movimiento verde a nuevos horizontes!

￼


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Más correos humillando a los estafados, riéndose y felicitando el año nuevo. La "justicia" no esta haciendo NADA.




¡Hola, miembros de JuicyFields DAO!

Altibajos, alegrías y tristezas, y un juego de extremos son cómo podemos describir brevemente el año saliente. Los planes del movimiento para llegar a 1.000.000 de registros y dominar la línea de té a través de un socio en Portugal se han desvanecido en el aire. Puedes recordar la aerolínea Juicy, JuicyLand. Así como una campaña educativa con clases magistrales de nuestros socios. Y la cadena de retiros Juicyhotel, Juicy Bank y JuicyCard. Por no hablar de lo destrozados que han quedado todos los cultivadores electrónicos.

Sin embargo, después de solo dos meses de arduo trabajo por parte de los voluntarios, el grupo de recuperación y los miembros iniciales están nuevamente dando grandes pasos hacia nuevas alturas.

Sí, somos DAO y ahora mismo en la etapa final de los ciclos cero, definiéndose roles, con la estructura ya tomando forma. Algunos dirán, "DAO sin autoridad central. ¿Y?" Bueno, los roles en la DAO determinan la representación de la organización frente a estructuras específicas. Rol de supervisor - rol de guardián - mediador entre productores y DAO, etc. ¿Recuerdas cómo cantaba Frank Sinatra en su 'The Best is Yet To Come'?

Por cierto, ¿cómo te sientes acerca de Tron? Tenemos una sorpresa para el futuro cercano, estamos predicando algo con Tron... y realmente esperamos poder cumplir nuestros sueños de DAO muy pronto.

Gracias a todos aquellos que apoyaron este esfuerzo bajo presión. A pesar de muchas contras, nuestros valientes voluntarios respondieron al llamado y decidieron unirse hombro con hombro en el renacimiento del movimiento.

Este año era un año para ser tachado del calendario...

El mundo de las criptomonedas está hecho jirones, con BTC colapsando continuamente, el desastre de Luna y FTX, Yieldnodes, etc., y luego nuestro amado proyecto JuicyFields.

Pero no, nunca dejé de creer en el equipo de Juicy, un equipo fantástico que no se rindió ante un problema de esta magnitud.

Elegí ser un miembro activo del equipo de recuperación para brindar mi educación, conocimiento y experiencias y ayudar a sacar a la luz el Juicy DAO.

Muchos sueños aún se harán realidad.

Mis deseos para la comunidad:
Mantente positivo
abre tu mente,
Cree en el equipo porque nunca volverán la cabeza para otro lado. Siempre harán lo correcto para demostrarlo, ¡como en estos momentos!

¡Feliz Navidad a todos! Que su espíritu ilumine tu alma manteniendo conectados a aquellos que aprecias y manteniendo a los menos afortunados.

De parte de todo el grupo de Apoyo a Emergencias y Voluntariado. Les deseamos a todos un muy Feliz y JuicyDAO 2023...

Por último, pero no menos importante, una buena noticia que ya está en preparación para su publicación en enero de 2023.

Como siempre, manténgase atento a los anuncios, manténgase fuerte, manténgase jugoso y haremos lo que otros ni siquiera soñarían.


----------



## Tornike (2 Ene 2023)

Hay un apartado para retirar fondos, solo en BTC. Alguien lo ha intentado?


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Tornike dijo:


> Hay un apartado para retirar fondos, solo en BTC. Alguien lo ha intentado?



Ni de coña, eso es solo para reestafar, usarán los datos para nada bueno.


----------



## Noctis (2 Ene 2023)

Tiempo al tiempo crocodile, otros ponzis también empezaron así y cuando acabaron en la cárcel se acabaron las risas y aparecieron los lloros.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Noctis dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo crocodile, otros ponzis también empezaron así y cuando acabaron en la cárcel se acabaron las risas y aparecieron los lloros.



Ojalá sea como dices.


----------



## Ernest77 (4 Ene 2023)

Menuda joyita, Guardarlos si os place...





"like campanita" "que se vienen sorpresas"


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Ernest77 dijo:


> Menuda joyita, Guardarlos si os place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No van a pagar un duro, es otra forma de estafar.


----------



## Pilar84 (Lunes a la(s) 6:43 PM)

Por si algún lumbreras se anima .
Un 10% mensual es un chollazo a que sí Alexdevigo y ManuelMarin?






Smart Soda







www.smartsoda-defi.com


----------

